# tea party 31 august '12



## preston

Friday is here again  the weeks seem to fly by  the children are all in school - and it is just 22 days until the fall equinox. Not sure I am ready. This summer certainly has been relentless in terms of heat and dryness. The grass is mostly brown  prickly to walk on in bare feet  even the crab grass is gasping Its last. Im thinking the rain we are expecting from Isaac is not going to make a whole lot of difference.

I was going to mow yesterday  freshen things up for the holiday weekend  got half the front yard done and the mower broke  the blades would not turn. Gary just put a new belt on  so that should not be the problem. He is trying to figure what could be wrong. Will not mow today  it is to be in the id-ninties and that is just a little too warm for me to be on the mower.

Hickory is laying here beside me  she seems to rest a great deal lately  must be resting up and saving energy for the events to happen in a few weeks. Everyone is laying bets on how many she will have this time. She doesnt seem as big as last time  Im thinging three or four max. as long as they are healthy and she comes through fine is all that matters.

My sweet tooth has been bothering me lately  as I get older I dont eat as many sweets  they are just too sweet  but every so often the urge hits and then I am ransacking the house for something to satisfy my craving. The following recipe certainly fills the bill.

DUMP CAKE
1 can crushed pineapple (do not drain)
1 large can cherry pie filling
½ pound butter (real butter makes this so much better)
Yellow cake mix
9x13 baking dish

Directions:
Spread pineapple plus juice out to cover bottom of baking dish
Spread pie filling over pineapple  spread to cover pineapple
Shake cake mix over pie filling  spread to cover
Melt butter and pour over everything
Bake one hour at 350 degrees.

Now when I make this I usually double everything except the cake mix but it isnt necessary. A small piece is usually enough to satisfy most sweet tooth attacks. Oh yes  a glass of milk goes well with this.

Im thinking we are going to have our labor day cookout on Saturday  it is to rain Sunday and possibly Monday  thanks to Isaac. I am not going to complain  we need the water  and the people in the gulf have had it much worse  I cant imagine it raining an inch an hour  Im not sure my shower runs that fast.

The church where my ex goes is making layettes for church world services  I have knit about twenty-five sweaters for that project. It was to go until December but for some reason they are quitting sooner. So the one on my needles and the two I have yet to sew up will be the last ones. Im going to need another project one of these days but for now I want to finish a sleeveless cardigan that has been languishing in my to-do basket  think there are a couple of other unfinished objects in there that also need finished. Havent made any dishrags lately  they are my favorite to do = especially the round ones  although I do like patterned square ones too. I have one started that is called a square within a square. I meant to mention  the lady at the local yarn shop said the sweater I was knitting was called the five hour sweater not sure I could knit it in five hours but then I am not a fast knitter.

After we have satisfied our sweet tooth with the above recipe we probably should have something healthy to offset the decadence of the dump cake. Im thinking a healthy salad with homemade rolls.

LEMON CHICKEN SALAD
1 small head lettuce  shredded
3 skinned and boneless chicken breasts cut into small pieces

MARINADE:
1 tablespoon wine (it didnt say what kind  Im thinking I would use white)
1 egg white
½ tablespoon corn starch
¼ teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon sesame oil

SAUCE:
1 tablespoon light soy sauce
1 teaspoon wine
3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1-1/2 tablespoons sugar (splenda, etc.)
ALSO:
1 tablespoon olive oil
Lemon wedges

DIRECTIONS:
Arrange the lettuce on a serving platter and set aside
Combine the indredients to form the marinade (avoid overbeating the egg whites)
Put the chicken in the pieces in the marinade and let stand twenty minutes.
Combine ingredients for the sauce  set within easy reach,
Heat oil in pan over high heat until hazy  add chicken and stir-fry two minutes or until chicken is almost done and well browned. Pour in the sauce and stir-fry until bubbly.
Place chicken and sauce on top of lettuce. Garnish with lemon.
This is to serve six  if I was doing it I think I would put it on individual plates  and I would plan of feeding four instead of six  that way I think it would make a substantial lunch  especially if paired with:

90 MINUTE DINNER ROLLS
2 to 2-1/2 cups unsifted flour
2 tablespoons sugar
½ teaspoon salt
1 package active dry yeast
½ cup milk
¼ cup water
2 tablespoons margarine (I would use butter  I just like butter)
DIRECTIONS:
Mix ¾ cup flour, salt, sugar and undissolved yeast.
Heat milk, water and margarine to 120 -130 degrees. 
Gradually add to dry ingredients and beat two minutes at medium speed of mixer. 
Add ¼ cup flour. Beat at high speed two minutes.
Stir in enough additional flour to make soft dough.
On floured board knead tow to three minutes  divide into 12 equal pieces.
Shape into balls. Place in greased 8 inch round pan.
Pour a 1inch depth of boiling water into large pan on bottom rack of cold oven.
Set rolls on rack above water. Cover. Close oven door  let rise 30 minutes.
Uncover rolls  remove pan of water. (I assume you also remove rolls until oven is preheated)
Turn oven to 375 degree. Bake 20-25 minutes or until done.
Remove and cool. Serve warm.

Personally  I love fresh warm rolls with salad with or without butter to spread on the rolls. Think olive garden and unlimited salad and bread sticks. One of my favorite meals. I think one would want a more substantial dinner  but think this would make a great lunch.

Gary must have gotten the mower fixed  I hear him mowing. Fifteen years ago I might have gone out and taken over  but it is just shy of 100 degrees in my dog yard  a little too hot for me to mow in the hot sun. I wish he would have waited  it is to be cooler tomorrow and I would have mowed earlier in the morning. If he doesnt finish I will finish it in the morning.

For those of you with fresh eggplant in the garden  this recipe should be right up your alley. works just as well on store boughten ones. lol

http://www.notderbypie.com/roaste-eggplant-with-yogurt-and-pomegranate/

you can tell the days are getting longer - almost six o'clock and not nearly as bright - of course it is fairly overcast - i think this is the beginning of our turn with isaac.

the little boys are done with their first week of school - they are tired. it remains to be seen how it goes - so far so good.

well the party is officially open - looking forward to a great week of conversation, recipes, pictures and just wonderful togetherness.

sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-106599-1.html#2025675


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi Sam, the neices just left. They were here for a few days.
They went horseback riding and had a wonderful time. I loved having them!  Now me and my lil house will recooperate!


----------



## preston

i knew we hadn't heard a lot from you lately - i was going to givd you one more day before i pm'd you to find out where you were. so glad you had a good time with the nieces. but having the house bace the way you like it is also good. enjoy.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam, the neices just left. They were here for a few days.
> They went horseback riding and had a wonderful time. I loved having them!  Now me and my lil house will recooperate!


----------



## Sandy

Hi Sam and Everyone,
Great recipes I have tried your dump cake and it was excellent the lemon chicken and the rolls I'm going to have to try yum! I have a football game to work tonight so I will be leaving shortly to miss out on some of the traffic and then have to kill time on the other end. So I will check in later!


----------



## purl2diva

Hi Sam,

We have 90+ here as well. It looks as though we might not get the remnants of Isaac though we could surely use some rain. My heart goes out to all KPers impacted by the hurricane. 

My church along with four others is sponsoring a festival to raise money for our outreach programs. One part is going to be raffle baskets featuring different themes. I am doing a spa basket with knitted bath mitt, washcloth, slippers and bed socks with good soap, creams, etc. Also an Italian basket and a Welcome Baby Basket for which I have knit a hooded baby towel, washcloths and a couple of bibs. Hope they sell!

I love dump cake--haven't made it for quite some time but I will soon now that you have jogged my memory.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## wannabear

It's 90 here, after having a string of days that were in the mid eighties. I'd have been glad to have those lower temperatures continue.

Tonight is a blue moon. I don't think I'm going to see it because I am getting so sleepy. Wondering if 7 PM is too early for an adult to go to bed. 

Good-looking recipes, Sam. We like stir fries here. I sure have been missing the tea party so I hope life cooperates and lets me stay caught up.


----------



## pammie1234

I can't believe the new TP is already up and running. DD had a better day today. Yea! I ran some errands and tonight I'll get the gifts ready for the bachelorette party. DD should be doing this, but she is going to her half-sister's birthday party. I'm going to get caught up on last week's TP and knit for a while. I'm sure I'll check back later.


----------



## preston

i figure adults can go to bed any time they want to.

sam

we hope life evens out for you so we see a lot of you at the tea party,



wannabear said:


> It's 90 here, after having a string of days that were in the mid eighties. I'd have been glad to have those lower temperatures continue.
> 
> Tonight is a blue moon. I don't think I'm going to see it because I am getting so sleepy. Wondering if 7 PM is too early for an adult to go to bed.
> 
> Good-looking recipes, Sam. We like stir fries here. I sure have been missing the tea party so I hope life cooperates and lets me stay caught up.


----------



## pammie1234

It was hot here today, too. Almost 100 F. I'm still hoping Issac brings some rain this way. I'll water the plants, but my grass is in desperate need. I don't really want rain tomorrow as I am going to see my mom. I'll try to leave around 8:00 and get home hopefully around 5:00. It will be a long day since I got very little sleep last night. My own fault; stayed up watching TV, knitting, and playing on the computer!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Yes, Wannabear, there is a blue moon tonight. How fitting and appropriate that Neil Armstrong's funeral was today. I will see the blue moon early in the morning.

Sam, I sure have a nice tired feeling. It really was tiring for me to have three young people staying here and I loved it. We had movie parties and card games and bbq's and so much wonderful things. Played a lot of games. Had a "tatoo" night where the kids got the permanent Sharpie colored markers and drew tatoos on their feet, toes, and legs. :lol:

The one niece had never gone horseback riding before and the horse decided it was going to return to the stables and not go out on the trails! Of course, the other two kids had a time teasing her about "stearing" her horse this way and that way! So much fun and laughter. It really did my heart good! :lol:


----------



## skinny minnie

Hello to all.It is 9.50 Saturday morn and the first day of spring a little nip in the air. Sam the dump cake sounds interesting, tell me is the cherry pie filling a can of cherries. It is a little like a pineapple upside down cake receipe i have. The where's wally hat went down well. Last night a began a heat pad for shoulders. So slow in double crochet. Silly to be doing it now when could of have used it thru winter.


----------



## Marianne818

Good Evening Tea Party friends!!! 

Sam, I LOVE dump cakes, my Nanny Mac (GM) used to make them a lot when I was a young'un ;-) I was allergic to so much this was one cake I could usually have a least a small piece of. I always thought I was special, I couldn't have pies or cakes but I could have the fruits she would use to put in them :lol: I absolutely will have to make this chicken, it sounds devine!! I'll keep the roll recipe, they are a bit off the diet plan for now, but with the holidays coming I'm sure they will be a hit, might have to make a few "practice" batches before hand. ;-) 
5dpn's so glad you had so much fun with your nieces. Growing up I would spend at least 2 weeks every summer with my Aunt and Uncle that lived in southern Arkansas, they didn't have children so I got spoiled for sure! Towards the end of my stay all the family would gather for a week long family reunion, all the cousins and Aunts and Uncles from both my Aunt's side and my Uncle's would all gather, talk about a crowd, I think the record number was 125, tents would be up all around, some would stay in hotels, some with relatives that lived close by. Oh this was held at their "farm" in very rural Ark., closest town with a motel was about a 30 min drive away, :lol: 
Wannabear, it's a bit cooler in our area, high today was only 85.. hope we can keep the tad bit cooler weather, afraid to see the 90's come back! 
Be back later, the neighbors are gathering out back, gotta tell them about the dishes I'll be sending over for the Q!! 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## preston

skinny minny - so glad you decided to stop by the tea party - we hope you had a good time and will return real soon - we love lots of people at the tea party - makes for an interesting conversation.,

sam



skinny minnie said:


> Hello to all.It is 9.50 Saturday morn and the first day of spring a little nip in the air. Sam the dump cake sounds interesting, tell me is the cherry pie filling a can of cherries. It is a little like a pineapple upside down cake receipe i have. The where's wally hat went down well. Last night a began a heat pad for shoulders. So slow in double crochet. Silly to be doing it now when could of have used it thru winter.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam the dump cake sounds yumnmy. Have been yearning for cake lately so may have to make this one this weekend. 

Our temps have been in the upper 80s which I am happy about. Fall is my favorite time of year; love it when the leaves begin to change especially.


----------



## jheiens

Tonight for supper we had salmon patties dredged in cornmeal (first time for that treatment) and the remainder of the locally caught catfish also dredged in cornmeal which my husband helped the neighbor prep for the freezer, homemade macaroni and cheese, marinated tomatoes from the garden and a fresh cantaloupe I picked up at the grocer's this week.

The fresh vegetables and fruits were terrific and had that home-, locally-grown flavor we all wish we could find during the winter.

Tim has also finished his first week of school today and seems to be getting back into the swing of things even with the new-for-him teachers. Several of his teachers also teach split-grade level classes, so he had them last year too.

His mom promised him a victory celebration this weekend if he did good work in his physical therapy over the summer. That will be held Sunday evening and will be our major celebration for the Labor Day holiday. Sure hope the rains hold off for a while for his sake.

Sam, I remember the Dump Cake recipe from nearly 40 years ago when I edited a cookbook for a local PTA group in Illinois. It was a popular favorite back then. Haven't made one in decades and or locations.

I was telling the family about your tomato pie recipe and they are thinking that it could be something we should try. Thanks for sharing it.

You all have a lovely rest of your day/evening and I'll check back tomorrow. The quilt is calling to me again. Thanks again for your warmth and efforts in keeping the TP going along smoothly, Sam. I appreciate all you do.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

settleg said:


> Sam the dump cake sounds yumnmy. Have been yearning for cake lately so may have to make this one this weekend.
> 
> Our temps have been in the upper 80s which I am happy about. Fall is my favorite time of year; love it when the leaves begin to change especially.


Settleg, I'm hoping that we will have beautiful fall colors this year, I missed the leaves turning last year. Most of my garden is a sloppy mess, I don't think I'll be using the moisture control soil again :lol: we've had such a rash of rain that it is funny to look at the poor soggy plants, knowing that a few doors away their garden is dry as a bone. I still have a few tomatoes on a few of the plants, but the beans and cukes are gone, squash never did do anything but flower. I am getting some bell peppers, have a few on the red and yellow and orange plants now, hope they will survive this last drowning! I'm hoping to make some pesto and put in the freezer, my basil plants are almost as tall as my tomato's :shock: I use walnuts instead of the pine nuts, they are just so expensive that it isn't worth the price. I will also dry a lot of it also, I have 5 HUGE plants :lol: 
I get to go to the Farmer's Market tomorrow morning, I haven't been in quite awhile, can't wait to see what they have left to share with us, hoping for a few more peaches, would love to see some corn also. 
I'm heading to bed early, at least the pain pills are keeping me out of pain, but they are heck on my social life and my knitting time  Oh and no problem on the picture of the bear, when she/he is finished (I'm thinking it is a he for sure) I will gladly share a picture! 
Sweet dreams everyone.. keeping Dreamweaver in close prayers this evening and through the weekend!! All my Tea Party friends are close in my heart and prayers always!! 
l8ters sweet friends ;-)


----------



## margewhaples

Good evening all and special thanks to our expectant father and his warm greetings for yet another week of the tea party. 
I am looking forward to forthcoming puppies almost as if they were mine. Getting nothing done in the knitting department lately as I've been on the go constantly. I sat down and counted all the referrals pending and I don't have enough transportation vouchers for all(8) and the follow-ups are inevitable and that is not including the lab and x-ray trips and the oncology follow-up in Nov. I ration myself to 2 visits a month. One to primary and one to another specialist whichever is most imperative at the time. Too many cooks spoil the broth It goes and in this case it is just too much negativity for me. And it drains my energy. I have been reading alot again. 
The weather has been very warm with nary a breeze until late evening and even the evenings remain very warm. 
I have to watch to make sure I don't get dehydrated as I forget to drink and the day passes so quickly. It seems most of us are returning to better health. Haven't heard from orcagrandma. Hope all is well with you and your recovery is progressing well. Good bye for now. Dreamweaver we are all awaiting news of the pow wow.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## BarbaraSD

Oooh. Dump Cake. Now that's my kinda cooking. Thank you Same for posting this recipe. Definitely going to do a copy and paste and print. Yummm.


----------



## BarbaraSD

A friend gave me this recipe and I haven't yet tried it so I can't attest to this cake but thought it interesting.

Depression Era Cake 

This cake was popular during the rationing of the Depression Era and WWII. This is my great-grandmother's version of it. 

1 cup sugar
dash of salt
1 cup water
1 cup mayonnaise
1 tsp. vanilla
2 tsp. baking soda
4 Tbsp. baking cocoa
2 cups all purpose flour

Mix together and pour into prepared pans. Bake at 375 degrees for 30 minutes for 9x13" pan or 25 minutes for two round pans.


----------



## DonnieK

Hello Sam, and thank you for welcome and receipts. I have made the Dump Cake for more years than I care to remember. It is cheap and easy and I had boys that loved to eat. For anyone who hasn't tried it, it is great!
For all of you who have been suffering, please know that I have been thinking of you and sending requests for ease and comfort for each of you.
So glad that some of you are doing better. Dreamweaver you are in my prayers also. Hope some resolutions can come to pass for you.
I have not been up to par this week. The temp today was 100 and that is just too hot for me, but, I had to be out in it and I am absoutely drained. 
Have put my bear aside because of the fun fur causing me to lose my religion  Started on a baby dress and hit a snag on it, so set it aside and looked in to see how all of my friends are getting on at the beginning of the weekend.
No plans for Labor Day but to stay inside and crochet or knit. I will check on the bear to see if he is going to work with me, if not I will finish up this little dress. 
The receipt for the chicken salad sounds wonderful. May just fix that, but, will make 1/2 because I don't want to eat that all week! LOL
Hope you all have a great weekend no matter how you are celebrating!
Will stop in again later and see what is happening. Sam hate to ask, but, could you please put on some coffee?? Have a feeling this may be a very long night.
Take care everyone.


----------



## Edith M

Barbara, That is what we called Mayonnaise cake. I lost my receipe in one of my many moves. You made my day and I thank you so much.

Sam, Thankyou again for hosting the Tea Party and your receipes are already copied and in the must try box. Our highest temperature today was 97.5. I ventured out only long enough to allow Jack to do his business. He did not linger either. He is smart enough to appreciate air conditioning.

Rick and I are watching "Northern EXposure" on DVD. LOve that show.

Almost time for my COPD meds and then off to bed. See you all tomorrow. Hope you have a good night or day as the case may be.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hi all--getting a late start this evening and will go knit for a bit after this post--my big cactus (6' tall) fell over today...had quite a mess to clean up and needed DD to help me set her aright because it was so heavy! I've just finished repotting some of the other plants (most of them--I had actually planned on doing this today anyway, as it was time to divide and conquer, especially the snake plant); Bertha (the cactus), however, needs a bigger pot--she was already in the biggest one I had! I hadn't realized that she was leaning against the wall so much...pulled out the pot to vacuum and turned around and there she went. Sigh. Well, she needs to be planted deeper. I told DD I guess I'll have to go find a pot tomorrow and she suggested putting the cactus in a trash can...considered it, but it's narrower at the bottom and may not hold.

Listen to me...going on about my crazy plant all this time! Ah, well, I know that in fact playing in the dirt has been very good for me today! I miss my garden.

And playing in the dirt kept my mind off that shawl--which is still not right. Version 2 is coming along well, but this first one for some reason does not want to straighten up and fly right (as my granny used to say). Now, though, I will go tackle it again.

The recipes sound great--probably won't make the cake, though it sounds wonderful--do want to try the chicken, though.

Here's to good days/nights, productive family meetings, knitting progress, healing, and whatever other needs we have. Thinking of you all!


----------



## ivyrain

Sam,
In the chit-chat forum today someone is asking for info on the Roomba. Since you are the resident expert I thought you might give them a heads up!

My Mom made the Choco Mayo cake when I was a kid. We were very poor-clean and happy- but poor and this was a cake we could afford! Delish!

I am going to try the Dump cake since my GS Anthony-11 is here til Monday.


----------



## 81brighteyes

It is 9:20PM here in TX and only two pages on the Tea Party. I haven't made "Dump Cake" in years, either, but always loved it and will definitely make it when I get my new oven. The chicken sounds good, too, Sam. I have so many recipes and always looking for more. The biggest problem is to plan ahead and MAKE them!!! I've been doing that lately with a few I hadn't tried and enjoying the different meals. Chicken, especially, is so versatile and there's always another and new recipe using it. It is so delicious in salads or topping a salad and then there is the cold chicken sandwich. Oh, so good. However, I have been hankering for a good old fashioned beef pot roast so bought the beef today to make in my slow-cooker. It makes it so tender and delicious. Finished my multidirectional scarf the other night and have started on a very pretty lacy scarf that is very pretty in white with some sequins in the yarn. Love using that yarn and it makes the prettiest scarves. The full moon is so bright and beautiful. It reminds me of when I was younger and went for a hayride in the fall. What fun times.


----------



## Pup lover

Edith M ~ I loved the Northern Exposure series! Of course now i am drawing a blank, the lady who runs the grocery? cant think of her name darnit. She looked exactly like my great aunt Billie who I used to stay with all the time when I was little (till I was 16!)and mom went out of town. We stayed up late watching old movies and she would tell me all about the old movie stars, drinking coffee and in the winter would stand over the heater vents to get warm. (I still do this today and so do my kids) Then we would sleep till noon the next day. She was a hermit. Never left her house until the day she died. Her brother did all of her grocery shopping for her after Uncle died. She never went for a ride in a car either her whole life. thanks for bringing back wonderful memories, I loved being with her a whole lot!



Edith M said:


> Barbara, That is what we called Mayonnaise cake. I lost my receipe in one of my many moves. You made my day and I thank you so much.
> 
> Sam, Thankyou again for hosting the Tea Party and your receipes are already copied and in the must try box. Our highest temperature today was 97.5. I ventured out only long enough to allow Jack to do his business. He did not linger either. He is smart enough to appreciate air conditioning.
> 
> Rick and I are watching "Northern EXposure" on DVD. LOve that show.
> 
> Almost time for my COPD meds and then off to bed. See you all tomorrow. Hope you have a good night or day as the case may be.


----------



## purl2diva

Ruth Ann was the name of the lady who ran the general store. Also love Northern Exposure and have the DVD. So many wonderful characters.


----------



## scotslass

Good Evening everyone. Thanks for the recipe Sam. 
I am going to make the Dump Cake soon, sounds so yummy. I just made brownies with white choc chips.
We moved a few weeks ago, definately a lot nicer and bigger house. My new landlord is the Honors Physical Science teacher at the High School, 2 of my daughters have him this year for their teacher. My middle daughters went to Texas to visit my oldest for 2 weeks, my SIL is stationed at Ft Hood, they had so much fun, my grandkids definately take after their parents. I saw a video of the grandkids, next best thing than seeing them in person.
My youngest went to her dad's for those 2 weeks, so it was just me n the dog, which I was so ready to strangle during that time. She was making messes in my daughter's room, so I had to kennel her when I was at work, then she did the same thing in that .... AAAARG!!! It was so hard not to throw up cleaning up after her. 

School starts next week on Tues, the girls are really ready to go back, 3 months is such a long summer break. I know I am ready for them to go back. 

My friends son joined the Army in July, he graduates Basic Training Sept 7th. He is at Ft Jackson, South Carolina, then goes to Georgia. Would love to go see him graduate but not possible. When my SIL graduated from there, it was fun to go see him but really hot. 

I'm still working on Robin's afghan, it's a little hard on the eyes, bright yellow, bright pink and one square of light green. The green square is the center one and has an elephant design, the other squares have music notes scattered throughout the afghan, Robin plays piano, since I couldn't find a piano pattern (didn't look very hard lol) she chose music notes. I am determined to get it done by christmas ...
My youngest Mary is learning to play Saxophone, started taking lessons about 4 months ago, is doing really well. Her teacher moved her up a book to Elementary Elements of the Saxophone, she is just loving it. 
Andi starts her senior year at High School, she keeps telling me ... only 1 more year then off to college. Then I'll be down to 2 kids at home. I still miss my oldest and she has been out of the house for 4 yrs. 

Tomorrow is my Monday :-( Since it's the end of the month I have to do end of month paperwork before I can open the store :-( :-( So I have to get there before 5am UGH!!!
I love my job really. 

Hope every one has a great weekend

Take Care
Marion


----------



## gagesmom

Happy Friday Sam, 

I have to tell you that you are the sweetest thing.

I have been under the weather with what I thought was a cold. Your pm lifted my spirits, and I thank you for that. After leaving work early on Wednesday and being told not to come to work on Thursday I finally saw the doctor.

What I thought was a cold turns out to be a sinus and chest infection. Yuck. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 

Sorry I have missed the tea parties lately but I am here as promised.   

What's this? More puppies? Hickory honey I sure do hope you are resting and taking it easy.


----------



## west coast kitty

Hard to believe it's the end of Aug. already. It's been a very busy week and 1 more workday tomorrow and then time to enjoy the weekend. Simple omelets for our dinner tonight.

Thanks for the lemon chicken recipe, Sam; look forward to trying it out. I always enjoy visits from our nieces and nephews too - glad you enjoyed your family time 5dpn.

Hope everyone has a safe and healthy weekend and problems are resolved (Dreamweaver, prayers that your brothers step up to their responsibilities).


----------



## preston

will do donnie - i prefer coffee myself so there is always a fresh pot.

what problem are you having with the bear?

sam

maybe you can share a picture of the bear and dress when you are finished.



DonnieK said:


> Hello Sam, and thank you for welcome and receipts. I have made the Dump Cake for more years than I care to remember. It is cheap and easy and I had boys that loved to eat. For anyone who hasn't tried it, it is great!
> For all of you who have been suffering, please know that I have been thinking of you and sending requests for ease and comfort for each of you.
> So glad that some of you are doing better. Dreamweaver you are in my prayers also. Hope some resolutions can come to pass for you.
> I have not been up to par this week. The temp today was 100 and that is just too hot for me, but, I had to be out in it and I am absoutely drained.
> Have put my bear aside because of the fun fur causing me to lose my religion  Started on a baby dress and hit a snag on it, so set it aside and looked in to see how all of my friends are getting on at the beginning of the weekend.
> No plans for Labor Day but to stay inside and crochet or knit. I will check on the bear to see if he is going to work with me, if not I will finish up this little dress.
> The receipt for the chicken salad sounds wonderful. May just fix that, but, will make 1/2 because I don't want to eat that all week! LOL
> Hope you all have a great weekend no matter how you are celebrating!
> Will stop in again later and see what is happening. Sam hate to ask, but, could you please put on some coffee?? Have a feeling this may be a very long night.
> Take care everyone.


----------



## preston

ivyrain - give them this url:

http://store.irobot.com

let me knw how your grandson liked the cake - i sometimes like to pour heavy cream over my piece.

sam



ivyrain said:


> Sam,
> In the chit-chat forum today someone is asking for info on the Roomba. Since you are the resident expert I thought you might give them a heads up!
> 
> My Mom made the Choco Mayo cake when I was a kid. We were very poor-clean and happy- but poor and this was a cake we could afford! Delish!
> 
> I am going to try the Dump cake since my GS Anthony-11 is here til Monday.


----------



## preston

what great memories pup lover - thank you for sharing.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Edith M ~ I loved the Northern Exposure series! Of course now i am drawing a blank, the lady who runs the grocery? cant think of her name darnit. She looked exactly like my great aunt Billie who I used to stay with all the time when I was little (till I was 16!)and mom went out of town. We stayed up late watching old movies and she would tell me all about the old movie stars, drinking coffee and in the winter would stand over the heater vents to get warm. (I still do this today and so do my kids) Then we would sleep till noon the next day. She was a hermit. Never left her house until the day she died. Her brother did all of her grocery shopping for her after Uncle died. She never went for a ride in a car either her whole life. thanks for bringing back wonderful memories, I loved being with her a whole lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barbara, That is what we called Mayonnaise cake. I lost my receipe in one of my many moves. You made my day and I thank you so much.
> 
> Sam, Thankyou again for hosting the Tea Party and your receipes are already copied and in the must try box. Our highest temperature today was 97.5. I ventured out only long enough to allow Jack to do his business. He did not linger either. He is smart enough to appreciate air conditioning.
> 
> Rick and I are watching "Northern EXposure" on DVD. LOve that show.
> 
> Almost time for my COPD meds and then off to bed. See you all tomorrow. Hope you have a good night or day as the case may be.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

believe me gagesmom - she is always sleeping. lol

think she is ready for it to be over - this part at least - i figure two weeks +/- a day or two.

i'm really glad you went to the doctor - hope he gave you some strong drugs to get you over this.

take it easy - we are really glad to see you and know you are on the mend - visit us as you can.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Happy Friday Sam,
> 
> I have to tell you that you are the sweetest thing.
> 
> I have been under the weather with what I thought was a cold. Your pm lifted my spirits, and I thank you for that. After leaving work early on Wednesday and being told not to come to work on Thursday I finally saw the doctor.
> 
> What I thought was a cold turns out to be a sinus and chest infection. Yuck. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> Sorry I have missed the tea parties lately but I am here as promised.
> 
> What's this? More puppies? Hickory honey I sure do hope you are resting and taking it easy.


----------



## Southern Gal

posted by marianne earlier: I still have a few tomatoes on a few of the plants, but the beans and cukes are gone, squash never did do anything but flower. I am getting some bell peppers, have a few on the red and yellow and orange plants now, hope they will survive this last drowning! I'm hoping to make some pesto and put in the freezer, my basil plants are almost as tall as my tomato's 


marianne, i am so envious of your pepper plants, i love the colored peppers and i just have to buy them at wm, i use those a lot, as the green ones bother the ol tummy. i also covet those big o basil plants, i usually have tons of sweet basil, don't know why this yr tried twice planting and no luck, so i have 2 little sprigs i pamper. i love basil just to eat on my sandwiches.
i used my last frozen peppers today, so i gotta get some more from my cousins garden, i went out and dug up garlic out of the beds while i could dig and remember where they are. i dice those up and put in ice trays with water and then dump in freezer bags and thats my supply. so handy as i use a lot of garlic, i was planning to do my basil that way also. 
wow, sam the dump cake sounded good, my neice makes that when we have get togethers, so good. also, someone mentioned the mayonaise cake, haven't made that in yrs, its so moist. but not doing cakes to keep around here, don't need the temptation. :| 
well, i am happy to say, we have had rain now for the second day, it started here last night and had a slow rain all night, and still rained on into the late morn. then the trade off was the high humidity, ugh :? you should see this frizzy mess of hair, what a number the humidity did on it. i was out for a big while it was not raining, i was using some of the rain water to put on my plants on porch. we had a bit of a thunderstorm about a couple hrs ago,more rain& pretty sharp lightning. marianne, i have been in one tornado when we lived in kalamazoo, MI when i was a kid, i still remember seeing the funnel dipping down and hitting the 3 big radio towers beside our house, dad was opening the door to let uncle in storm cellar and it took both men to pull door down for the wind. dont' care to do that again.
i fixed my old standby pasta and i sauted my peppers, mushrooms, onion, garlic, and zuchinni. i also took chicken breast and rubbed mayo all over it and then rolled it in instant potatoes and placed in a sprayed baking dish, oh, talk about moist chicken and a good crunch on it. 
think i am gonna fix a big glass of ice water and watch some recorded shows. 
i just watched the movie with tom hanks and sandra bullock, "Extremly Loud & Incredibly Close", not sure how i feel about the movie, good parts, sad parts, and had a sorta strange ending i thought :roll: talk to ya later :XD:


----------



## afoster

Has anyone tried the Mexican Earthquake cake? My cousin gave me the recipe and it was wonderful. Love any kind of dump cake except I'm having to diet and can't eat it right now. Oh the Pain!


----------



## daralene

afoster said:


> Has anyone tried the Mexican Earthquake cake? My cousin gave me the recipe and it was wonderful. Love any kind of dump cake except I'm having to diet and can't eat it right now. Oh the Pain!


I'll bet everyone would love the recipe :thumbup: Lots of us are on diets, but for those not.......go ahead and share :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Hi TP friends.....Went on a daytrip with a friend yesterday and trip was 5 hrs. all total. I drove and was I exhausted today. It was fun and we had perfect weather. I will have to share some photos I took tomorrow. Might go to the State Fair Sunday with another friend and Monday I will get food from Dinosaur Barbecue for a family get-together. DS and his wife are trying to get their house ready to list as they moved in with his MIL to take care of her since she has non-hodgkins lymphoma and it was on the spine. The grandkids are so great helping their Grandma Lois and I am so proud of my son. She has learned to walk again but when she couldn't he helped her up to the shower and cooked for her. I'm just so proud of my son and his wife and how they are caring for her. We will take the food over there for Labor Day.

DH starts back teaching this coming week so I'm hoping I can get in the routine of going to the gym. Lost 7 lbs. and it was just one oz. from 8. Yay :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver, this is the day you have been waiting for. Hope everything went well and some solutions are found and understanding with your brothers. Love and Hugs

Sam, we must be on the same wave length. I just did roasted egg plant and it was so delicious. Did it on the charcoal grill with wood chips added.

Today I made pesto from our basil in the garden. Too bad I picked way too much basil. A lot of work since my ancient Vitamix finally gave up the ghost and now I am using the regular blender. The pasta was artichoke, quinoa, and amaranth thin spaghetti. I topped it with extra pine nuts and shelled pistachios. I was pretty proud to see it knowing we grew the pasta. Now for an olive tree........just kidding, but wouldn't that be fun. They are so pretty.

5mmdpns....Sounds like the nieces had a great time and what fun the horseback riding must have been. Funny with the one going the wrong direction.

purl2diva.....You sure have been busy making things for the church. How wonderful and I hope you have a successful fund raiser. Any photos?

Wannabear....Glad to see you!! Yes, it is hard to catch up when you miss. 

Pammie....So sorry to hear about your DD. Glad she is feeling better now after another bad BF experience. So heartbreaking and hard to watch their pain.

Marianne....Just saw your post. Can't believe we both made pesto and with basil from our gardens. A virtual dinner together. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Glad the pain pills are helping but wish you weren't in pain and didn't need them :!: I never thought about the moisture control soil being a problem if it rained.:shock: :shock: 

Marge.....Oncology follow-up. I have missed a lot and hope this is just testing???? Obviously I missed some important things. Hugs.

Sorlenna......Love it that you named your cactus. Hope Bertha the cactus likes being upright and replanted.

Southern Gal....You are making me hungry with that pasta and veggies. Sounds delicious.

Welcome to the new comers. 

This is getting pretty long so Hugs to all and good night. Oh my goodness, Myfanwy, it is already 4:44 pm Saturday for you. It's 12:44 am here so I'd better get to bed.


----------



## preston

a foster - first of all - i want your dog - bulldogs are my favorite dog in all the world - he/she sure is a cutie.

more important though is we are so glad you decided to stop in and have a cuppa with u. we love lots of people around - there is always room at the table and fresh tea under the cosy. so come as often as you can - we would love to see you.

now - since you are new you don't know all the rules (just kidding - there are no rules) - but when someone mentions a recipe we kind of hope they might share it - hint - hint. lol

don't be long now - we'll be looking for you.

sam



afoster said:


> Has anyone tried the Mexican Earthquake cake? My cousin gave me the recipe and it was wonderful. Love any kind of dump cake except I'm having to diet and can't eat it right now. Oh the Pain!


----------



## preston

daralene - where and what does your husband teach - have an idea it has to do with music.

sam



daralene said:


> Hi TP friends.....Went on a daytrip with a friend yesterday and trip was 5 hrs. all total. I drove and was I exhausted today. It was fun and we had perfect weather. I will have to share some photos I took tomorrow. Might go to the State Fair Sunday with another friend and Monday I will get food from Dinosaur Barbecue for a family get-together. DS and his wife are trying to get their house ready to list as they moved in with his MIL to take care of her since she has non-hodgkins lymphoma and it was on the spine. The grandkids are so great helping their Grandma Lois and I am so proud of my son. She has learned to walk again but when she couldn't he helped her up to the shower and cooked for her. I'm just so proud of my son and his wife and how they are caring for her. We will take the food over there for Labor Day.
> 
> DH starts back teaching this coming week so I'm hoping I can get in the routine of going to the gym. Lost 7 lbs. and it was just one oz. from 8. Yay :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT

Sam, your recipes really sound great! I don't usually make fresh rolls, but these sound easy enough even for me. And the chicken salad sounds like a winner, also.

Just one question - what size can of crushed pineapple for the Dump Cake?

I hope I can manage to keep up with all of you this week. Too many events on TV and I fall behind, e.g., the Olympics and the Republican Convention.

I'm on pins and needles today! My daughter mentioned in an email that my GD who just graduated from college is going to store most of her belongings and go to India. No explanation, nothing! We are going to talk on the phone this weekend so I hope to get an explanation. In other news, her husband shot a caribou yesterday (they live in Alaska) while on a hunting trip with a buddy. I told her to save us a couple of steaks in case we visit next summer. I imagine caribou must taste like venison?? Right now she is wondering where she'll store all that meat. I could never shoot an animal, but I know everyone doesn't feel that way.

Our high temp was 97 today and it certainly felt like it. We ran errands and I was exhausted when we got home. I hope the rain hits your area, Sam, and anyone else who needs it. I don't think we'll be having much bad weather from Isaac, but our Weather Gang as they call themselves predict thunderstorms for the next 4 days. 

Here's hoping everyone has a great Labor Day weekend (Americans, that is).


----------



## preston

daralene - what does you amaranth thin spaghetti look like?
i had to look it up to see what it was. does it taste like spaghetti? never knew there was such a thing.

sam



daralene said:


> Today I made pesto from our basil in the garden. Too bad I picked way too much basil. A lot of work since my ancient Vitamix finally gave up the ghost and now I am using the regular blender. The pasta was artichoke, quinoa, and amaranth thin spaghetti. I topped it with extra pine nuts and shelled pistachios. I was pretty proud to see it knowing we grew the pasta. Now for an olive tree........just kidding, but wouldn't that be fun. They are so pretty.


----------



## preston

doris - just a regular size can of crushed pineapple. when i make it i sometimes will use two cans. it's a recipe that once you make it and see how it works you can play around with it.
i haven't made it for a long time - i just may need to make one again.

sam

try it warm with heavy cream.



DorisT said:


> Sam, your recipes really sound great! I don't usually make fresh rolls, but these sound easy enough even for me. And the chicken salad sounds like a winner, also.
> 
> Just one question - what size can of crushed pineapple for the Dump Cake?
> 
> I hope I can manage to keep up with all of you this week. Too many events on TV and I fall behind, e.g., the Olympics and the Republican Convention.
> 
> I'm on pins and needles today! My daughter mentioned in an email that my GD who just graduated from college is going to store most of her belongings and go to India. No explanation, nothing! We are going to talk on the phone this weekend so I hope to get an explanation. In other news, her husband shot a caribou yesterday (they live in Alaska) while on a hunting trip with a buddy. I told her to save us a couple of steaks in case we visit next summer. I imagine caribou must taste like venison?? Right now she is wondering where she'll store all that meat. I could never shoot an animal, but I know everyone doesn't feel that way.
> 
> Our high temp was 97 today and it certainly felt like it. We ran errands and I was exhausted when we got home. I hope the rain hits your area, Sam, and anyone else who needs it. I don't think we'll be having much bad weather from Isaac, but our Weather Gang as they call themselves predict thunderstorms for the next 4 days.
> 
> Here's hoping everyone has a great Labor Day weekend (Americans, that is).


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Sam and the other TPers. I love the dump cake and the depression cake recipes. I never heard of the Mexican Earthquake cake. It's great to have recipes that are quick and easy. I'm always looking for something that is fast and easy since I'm unable to stand for long periods cooking. The pictures were great and I really liked the lacy looking Totem pole. Thank you for sharing all the pictures.

I better get going it's time for bedtime and a little reading. I want to finish my Mary Higgins Clark so I can start on #18 of Evanovich's books. Take care everyone and May God Bless you.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> daralene - where and what does your husband teach - have an idea it has to do with music.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TP friends.....Went on a daytrip with a friend yesterday and trip was 5 hrs. all total. I drove and was I exhausted today. It was fun and we had perfect weather. I will have to share some photos I took tomorrow. Might go to the State Fair Sunday with another friend and Monday I will get food from Dinosaur Barbecue for a family get-together. DS and his wife are trying to get their house ready to list as they moved in with his MIL to take care of her since she has non-hodgkins lymphoma and it was on the spine. The grandkids are so great helping their Grandma Lois and I am so proud of my son. She has learned to walk again but when she couldn't he helped her up to the shower and cooked for her. I'm just so proud of my son and his wife and how they are caring for her. We will take the food over there for Labor Day.
> 
> DH starts back teaching this coming week so I'm hoping I can get in the routine of going to the gym. Lost 7 lbs. and it was just one oz. from 8. Yay :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Composition, Theory, and he conducts the main Jazz Ensemble (There are three.) Said I was going to bed didn't I? And yet here I am still. It really is goodnight now. Have a great one Sam!!


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> Sam, your recipes really sound great! I don't usually make fresh rolls, but these sound easy enough even for me. And the chicken salad sounds like a winner, also.
> 
> Just one question - what size can of crushed pineapple for the Dump Cake?
> 
> I hope I can manage to keep up with all of you this week. Too many events on TV and I fall behind, e.g., the Olympics and the Republican Convention.
> 
> I'm on pins and needles today! My daughter mentioned in an email that my GD who just graduated from college is going to store most of her belongings and go to India. No explanation, nothing! We are going to talk on the phone this weekend so I hope to get an explanation. In other news, her husband shot a caribou yesterday (they live in Alaska) while on a hunting trip with a buddy. I told her to save us a couple of steaks in case we visit next summer. I imagine caribou must taste like venison?? Right now she is wondering where she'll store all that meat. I could never shoot an animal, but I know everyone doesn't feel that way.
> 
> Our high temp was 97 today and it certainly felt like it. We ran errands and I was exhausted when we got home. I hope the rain hits your area, Sam, and anyone else who needs it. I don't think we'll be having much bad weather from Isaac, but our Weather Gang as they call themselves predict thunderstorms for the next 4 days.
> 
> Here's hoping everyone has a great Labor Day weekend (Americans, that is).


Our Labour day will be end of October.
Had a busy day today.
Greetings everyone [as appropriate]!
Do I gather it is your Labor weekend now?


----------



## daralene

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Sam and the other TPers. I love the dump cake and the depression cake recipes. I never heard of the Mexican Earthquake cake. It's great to have recipes that are quick and easy. I'm always looking for something that is fast and easy since I'm unable to stand for long periods cooking. The pictures were great and I really liked the lacy looking Totem pole. Thank you for sharing all the pictures.
> 
> I better get going it's time for bedtime and a little reading. I want to finish my Mary Higgins Clark so I can start on #18 of Evanovich's books. Take care everyone and May God Bless you.


Goodnight Strawberry4.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Our Labour day will be end of October.
> Had a busy day today.
> Greetings everyone [as appropriate]!
> Do I gather it is your Labor weekend now?


Yes, and it snook up on me. Hadn't made any plans so got on the phone and quickly made arrangements. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

Nextdoor's blossom trees are starting to bloom, No rain for several days so I must water my pots again tomorrow, Sunday. Saturday is drawing in to the evening- approaching time for the news- time to pull the curtains over the windows. And settle down for the evening. We have not had news of Martin Keith for a long time. Prayers for all those in need.


----------



## Dorsey

Sam, I used to make the dump cake, but now with just two of us, I rarely bake. I do like your recipes however. DH has not much appetite. It is 4 1/2 years since his stroke, dementia is setting in. It has been busy around here, SIL passed away from cancer and a lot of family here to her funeral. Then a family reunion, so busy, busy. Sad and then fun.
DD and I are making my g'mothers reipe for horseradish dill pickles this weekend - that is our Labor Day plans. We plan to LABOR! I have a few tomato plants but the tomatoes are mostly the yellow cherry ones. They are good, but the plants just are not producing. We are having the driest August on record. Maybe I am not watering enough but to look at the water bill you would think I am overwatering.
I pray for all in need, all who are ill, all who have problems of any kind.
Dot


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Nextdoor's blossom trees are starting to bloom, No rain for several days so I must water my pots again tomorrow, Sunday. Saturday is drawing in to the evening- approaching time for the news- time to pull the curtains over the windows. And settle down for the evening. We have not had news of Martin Keith for a long time. Prayers for all those in need.


I just came back on and saw your remark about Martin Keith and I was just thinking of him and sending prayer for him and imagining he is too sick to contact us. Prayers for him. Yes, to quote Myfanwy "Prayers for all those in need."


----------



## preston

it is our labor day weekend myfanwy - and as usual it is to be rainy. oh well.

sam



myfanwy said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, your recipes really sound great! I don't usually make fresh rolls, but these sound easy enough even for me. And the chicken salad sounds like a winner, also.
> 
> Just one question - what size can of crushed pineapple for the Dump Cake?
> 
> I hope I can manage to keep up with all of you this week. Too many events on TV and I fall behind, e.g., the Olympics and the Republican Convention.
> 
> I'm on pins and needles today! My daughter mentioned in an email that my GD who just graduated from college is going to store most of her belongings and go to India. No explanation, nothing! We are going to talk on the phone this weekend so I hope to get an explanation. In other news, her husband shot a caribou yesterday (they live in Alaska) while on a hunting trip with a buddy. I told her to save us a couple of steaks in case we visit next summer. I imagine caribou must taste like venison?? Right now she is wondering where she'll store all that meat. I could never shoot an animal, but I know everyone doesn't feel that way.
> 
> Our high temp was 97 today and it certainly felt like it. We ran errands and I was exhausted when we got home. I hope the rain hits your area, Sam, and anyone else who needs it. I don't think we'll be having much bad weather from Isaac, but our Weather Gang as they call themselves predict thunderstorms for the next 4 days.
> 
> Here's hoping everyone has a great Labor Day weekend (Americans, that is).
> 
> 
> 
> Our Labour day will be end of October.
> Had a busy day today.
> Greetings everyone [as appropriate]!
> Do I gather it is your Labor weekend now?
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:


----------



## Lurker 2

Funny, our Labour Day is often bad weather too!


----------



## preston

dorsey - so glad you dropped in - hope you had a good time - we hope to see you as often as you can make it - we love having lots of voices in the conversation.

sam



Dorsey said:


> Sam, I used to make the dump cake, but now with just two of us, I rarely bake. I do like your recipes however. DH has not much appetite. It is 4 1/2 years since his stroke, dementia is setting in. It has been busy around here, SIL passed away from cancer and a lot of family here to her funeral. Then a family reunion, so busy, busy. Sad and then fun.
> DD and I are making my g'mothers reipe for horseradish dill pickles this weekend - that is our Labor Day plans. We plan to LABOR! I have a few tomato plants but the tomatoes are mostly the yellow cherry ones. They are good, but the plants just are not producing. We are having the driest August on record. Maybe I am not watering enough but to look at the water bill you would think I am overwatering.
> I pray for all in need, all who are ill, all who have problems of any kind.
> Dot


----------



## Sandy

myfanwy said:


> Nextdoor's blossom trees are starting to bloom, No rain for several days so I must water my pots again tomorrow, Sunday. Saturday is drawing in to the evening- approaching time for the news- time to pull the curtains over the windows. And settle down for the evening. We have not had news of Martin Keith for a long time. Prayers for all those in need.


I sent Martin a message on Aug. 24th and he hasn't read it yet the last couple of messages he has read but not responded. I am a little concerned for him since I haven't heard anything from him since Jul 20th. So I will keep him in my prayers.

It is almost 11pm here I've been home from the football game for about an hour and I think I will try to go in and get some sleep for a while. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## preston

daralene - thank you for the great picture of the moon. looks like maybe we will be getting more pictures - we hope.

sam



daralene said:


> Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:


----------



## preston

it's getting to my bedtime too - am going to mow tomorrow - finish what gary didn't get done today.

sleep well everyone.

sam


----------



## daralene

Sandy said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nextdoor's blossom trees are starting to bloom, No rain for several days so I must water my pots again tomorrow, Sunday. Saturday is drawing in to the evening- approaching time for the news- time to pull the curtains over the windows. And settle down for the evening. We have not had news of Martin Keith for a long time. Prayers for all those in need.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent Martin a message on Aug. 24th and he hasn't read it yet the last couple of messages he has read but not responded. I am a little concerned for him since I haven't heard anything from him since Jul 20th. So I will keep him in my prayers.
> 
> It is almost 11pm here I've been home from the football game for about an hour and I think I will try to go in and get some sleep for a while. Goodnight everyone!
Click to expand...

I wonder if he is too tired and sick to respond. I remember when my MIL had chemo and radiation she said she was too tired to turn a doorknob. I know many of us think of him often and I'm sure your greetings help him even if he can't answer. If he is reading them then he won't feel so alone.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> daralene - thank you for the great picture of the moon. looks like maybe we will be getting more pictures - we hope.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam. Here is one more, but it is similar, just couldn't get it in the frame as moved slightly and with the telephoto so close the least movement changes it. Wouldn't it be wonderful if I could get a shot like this of Saturn! Must go back out and look at the sky again with my old camera but new found extra zoom :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

They are great 'moon shots' Daralene!


----------



## daralene

Ok, my neighbors are going to think I'm crazy if they see me out there after 2am taking photos and trying to lean against the car to keep from moving the camera. I think I still moved because it is like a double exposure but I believe that it shows a lot more stars than I could see with the visible eye, if that's what the spots are around what I shot. This was the brightest spot in the Eastern sky. Think I will have to ask for a tripod for Christmas as it just moves too much.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> They are great 'moon shots' Daralene!


Thanks Myfanwy. Can almost see the Man in the Moon. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll send him over your way to say hello.
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are great 'moon shots' Daralene!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Myfanwy. Can almost see the Man in the Moon. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll send him over your way to say hello.
> Hugs
Click to expand...

we could see him this morning!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are great 'moon shots' Daralene!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Myfanwy. Can almost see the Man in the Moon. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll send him over your way to say hello.
> Hugs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we could see him this morning!
Click to expand...

Thanks for sending him on over
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

The moon pictures are beautiful! It is about 2:30 am and I have to get up early to go to my mom's. I wanted to do 2 more rows on the afghan, but I think I shall call it a night! May just snuggle on the couch. Too lazy to go to the bedroom! Plus, the dogs are contented and I hate to disturb them! They are so spoiled!

The dump cake is great. I like it with ice cream or whipped cream! 

Good night, all. Prayers sent to those in need.

Dreamweaver, I hope your meeting went well.


----------



## KateB

Morning all! It's 8.40am here on a chilly, driech (good Scot's word meaning dull and bleak) day. We had to put the heating on yesterday it got so cold, autumn has suddenly arrived after no real summer. Funny how we all have our different gripes - many of you have moaned about the heat and here am I moaning about no sun! :lol: It's a funny old world. Good recipes again, Sam, must try the cake. My mum used to make a fruit cake which she called Canadian Fruit Loaf, it was delicious. I'll look out the recipe and post it. Off to tidy up the house as we've got friends coming over tonight. We need to make final arrangements with them for our Adriatic cruise on the 12th of this month. Really looking forward to it, we sail from Venice and visit Corfu, Argostoli, Cefalonia, Athens, Santorini, Kotor (where they filmed Star Wars) and Ancona (Italy) before returning to Venice......and yes I will post pictures! :lol: 
((((hugs)))) to all.
Kate.
PS Loved the moon pictures, Daralene.


----------



## KateB

As promised....
Canadian Fruit Loaf (more a cake than a loaf)

1 cup water (I just used about 1/2 a mug)
1 cup sultanas
1 cup currants
1 cup castor sugar
1 cup plain flour
1 cup self-raising flour
4oz margarine
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon mixed spice
2 eggs

Put everything except eggs and flour into a pan and boil for 5 minutes. Cool, then stir in flour and eggs. Bake in lined 2lb loaf tin for 1hr 15min at 325 (160 normal oven, 140 fan oven, sorry don't know what it is in gas oven) Hope this all 'translates' for you.

Found her recipe for Barbeque Chicken too.
8 small pieces of chicken (I usually use thighs)
2 medium onions
2 green peppers
1 clove of garlic (she never put this in!)
2oz butter
1 tablespoon oil
Salt & black pepper

For the sauce..
4 tablespoons tomato ketchup
2 tablespoons wine vinegar
2oz soft, brown sugar
1 teaspoon mustard (I use English mustard)
1 tablespoon Worcester sauce

Brown the chicken in oil and butter.
Remove from pan and set aside.
Peel and slice onions and slice peppers.
Fry onions & peppers for 10 min and add garlic.
Dry chicken pieces and place in casserole dish.
Mix sauce ingreds in bowl, add to onions and peppers in frying pan and bring back to boil.
Pour over chicken.
Fit lid tightly and cook in a medium oven for 1 hour.


----------



## Glanford

I have made the dump cake many times using frozen blueberries. I must try it with the cherry pie filling!!
Thanks Sam


----------



## Ohioknitter

I too love the dump cake receipe. I found that the butter melts more evenly over the cake if you slice it into thin pats and lay them in lines on top the cake mix. It seemed to be lumpy if I just melted it drizzled it over the cake.


----------



## Ohioknitter

Try adding some chopped walnuts to the receipe too....really yummy!


----------



## Knitting mermaid

When did this tea party business get started. I'm guessing it has nothing to do with politics. Reading all of your postings sure makes me miss my mom and dad, WWII vets..mom was a great writer and when email started she would go to her typewriter, whip something out, hand it to my dad and he would email me. We kept trying to get her to use the computer keyboard but were never successful. She would have loved this forum. When I was still teaching, she would make hats for every one of my students. 

I'm also happy to watch the schools open again. Our kids start after labor day but the teachers began last Wednesday. I love being retired! One of my daughters is a high school orchestra director and I admire her youthful enthusiasm and the many unpaid hours she puts in. 

Doesn't look like Isaac will get up here. Will have to get out to water the rose bushes soon. 

Thank you all for making me feel like I'm sitting out on the porch chatting with you. 

Grandma jan


----------



## Knitter forever

Will have to try the dump cake,it sounds too good,to pass up. Thanks.


----------



## MawMaw12

Hi everyone! I piped in several weeks ago to let you know I was here but having a little down time. I have fibromyalga so have times when I hurt and am blah. So please forgive me for coming and going. Thought I would let you know a little about me. I live in the Shenandoh Valley of Virginia. Have five grown and married daughters, 12 grand children and 12 great grandchildren, so I'm no spring chicken. I knit, crochet, quilt and do bead work. Due to fibro I am tired a lot so do a lot of hand work but knitting is my first love. Right now I am busy with Christmas gifts. I sure do enjoy joining you on TP days and reading your post. Sam you are such a good host.


----------



## Lurker 2

welcome Knitting mermaid, Knitting forever and Mawmaw12! Do come and join us more often! Sam will tell you of the beginnings of the tea party, when he replies to you! It is not the Boston variety!


----------



## Marianne818

Southern Gal, I love the idea of the garlic in the ice trays. I've never grown garlic but plan on putting some in the garden this month. I was given the instructions by a local gardener, she has a HUGE garlic farm, that is her specialty and it is awesome. I didn't get to attend her Garlic Fest last weekend, though I heard the crowd was big and they had a great day. A friend brought me 5 heads of her garlic, it is yummy, I roasted a huge head on the grill yesterday, spreads like butter on toast! :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

the two grand kids in a field of Daffodils- no allergy problems here, obviously!!! Christchurch is known here for it's spring display, later it will be the blue bells


----------



## Marianne818

afoster said:


> Has anyone tried the Mexican Earthquake cake? My cousin gave me the recipe and it was wonderful. Love any kind of dump cake except I'm having to diet and can't eat it right now. Oh the Pain!


Hmmmm I didn't see a recipe with this one ;-) it sounds interesting!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Back to bed, at half past 11pm. Enjoy your Saturday, everyone else! as we are about to roll into Sunday!


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> Nextdoor's blossom trees are starting to bloom, No rain for several days so I must water my pots again tomorrow, Sunday. Saturday is drawing in to the evening- approaching time for the news- time to pull the curtains over the windows. And settle down for the evening. We have not had news of Martin Keith for a long time. Prayers for all those in need.


Sometimes I forget that we are in opposite seasons, the blossoms I am sure are beautiful, I so love spring! 
I've been wondering about Martin, hope there is news soon. Keeping in prayers always.
Keeping you and Fale in prayers also Myfanwy, worry about you over doing things, sure wish we were closer so I could be of some help (I am getting stronger and wanting to do, my confine will be over next Friday.. cannot wait!!) 
Take care my friend, wishing you Sweet Dreams and a beautiful sunrise for your awakening in the morn.


----------



## Lurker 2

thank you, Marianne- I must do as I said, and 'hit the hay'! Hope Mom is well! Glad you are nearly back to normal!!


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> Back to bed, at half past 11pm. Enjoy your Saturday, everyone else! as we are about to roll into Sunday!


Lovely picture, Julie. Sleep well.


----------



## Marianne818

daralene said:


> Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:


Daralene, you must share what type and brand of camera you are using
:mrgreen: I have been researching for a new camera, want some type of digital 35mm that has interchangable lenses. Have looked at the Cannon and the Nicon (sp) so many choices, LOL. I have 4 of the film style 35mm, Cannon, Niccon and my Dad's 2, I haven't checked them out as yet, he's been gone 2 yrs in Dec, I know I should get over some of it, but we shared a hobby and I haven't gotten back into it yet. 
Love, Love, LOVE the pictures.. and yes, a tripod is a wonderful tool. I have 3, but my favorite is a monopod that I got 35 yrs ago, (gads I can't be this old :shock: ) I love that it is so portable and has legs that extend out if I want to have it stand alone. (Ask for both ;-) ) Gotta run, have to get to the bank and Farmers Market before they sell out of the good stuff ;-)


----------



## Auntie L

Hi Sam and All,
Love to read all your conversations back and forth.

I'm a newbie here but I had to join in today.

Coming from a rural background, all your talking has made me really homesick for the smell of the earth, the pungent smell when picking tomatoes, the kitchen during canning time and putting on some "tomato gravey" while everything else is simmering away - how about apple harvest and homemade apple butter - the best thing to hit a buttermilk pancake!

Those 90 minute rolls are the best. I let my Kitchenaid do all the work. I sent my sister who is in her 80's that recipe and told her to add some sugar to it for sweet rolls, cinnamon, Kolache etc. She loves it all in the mixer as she has arthritis and can no longer hand kneed dough, I sent her the mixer too I bet she phones me 2-3 times a week she is so happy to be able to bake again. Her great grand kids are pretty happy too  

Thanks for the "Dump Cake" memory - we have a church dinner coming up and I'm making one of those - they always run out of desserts. I had forgotten all about that cake and it sure is good, my nose is looking forward to that smell from the oven. I have for as long as I have gone to church dinners made turkey and dressing. I was lucky yesterday and got a fresh one at Publix so don't have to bother with defrosing it in my refrigerator over a 3 day period :thumbup: I think I'll throw in some dried cranberries and with sage dressing I like to add chopped up fresh apple.

Keep up the good conversations - my crochet and quilting are calling to me. I've been crocheting school color scarves and hats for the grandkids and teaching some crochet rug stuff to some volunteer workers for the missions. Eventhough clothes/sheets etc can get really worn out as you get them all cut into strips and work them in crochet they get pretty tough again.

Looking forward to more newsy posts,
Linda


----------



## Auntie L

It was so fitting for Neil Armstrong's funeral to be a blue moon occasion.

In case you don't know what a Blue Moon is you know the old saying 'once in a blue moon' well it is when there are 2 full moons in a month - it doesn't happen often hence the once in a blue moon quib.

Now there is probably some mathematical equation to figure the blue moon event but I like to be surprised.

Has anyone noticed that calendars (wall) don't have the moon phases printed on them? - you really have to look for one. Yes I still like my wall calendar.

A side note: when my mom passed (1986) we were clearing the house and came across stacks of yearly calendars filed neatly in a closet. In each and every calendar was her daily diary little notes in each little square for the day. and every day, I mean every day was written the high and low temp, and rain fall, if any. Her name was Fanchon


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just a quick hello to say my computer won't boot so I'm using my iPhone...grrrr. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2

settleg said:


> Just a quick hello to say my computer won't boot so I'm using my iPhone...grrrr. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767

The grandkids start school on Tuesday. Then I will just have the 2 little ones to watch on my days off. Haylie 2 1/2 and Chase 5 mo. But the older ones will be here after school. Hunter 11 who starts middle school this year and Logan who goes into 3rd grade. Wow !!! where does the time go!! It seems I was just holding them in my arms in the hospital when they were just hours old. It has been a bit hot these couple days. But today it is going to be pleasant. I plan on sitting on my you know what and knnit. Somehow managed to get the housework done yesterday with 4 kids around and only 1 load of laundry left to do and that is it. Have a vet appontment for my Samatha this morning at 10 and I will be done. WooHoo!!!!! Work schedule this week is change just a tad bit. I am picking up a extra 8 hours as I agreeed to cover a coworkers afternoon shift as she is on vacation. I have requested time off for next month. My birthday week. My boss has said that I dont have the time to take off. I ahve 80 hours of vacation time.Then told me I didn't get the request in in time. I told him that It is in the allowed time required. We have to give him at least 4-6 weeks notice. He finally said he must have me mixed up with someone else. Well ya think???? I really need time off. I am getting burn out pretty bad and need this time away from work. Phew!!!!!!!

Hope everyone have a great holiday weekend. I will be working but will be thining ofnyou all barbecueing and having fun.


----------



## Knitting mermaid

sam0767 said:


> The grandkids start school on Tuesday. Then I will just have the 2 little ones to watch on my days off. Haylie 2 1/2 and Chase 5 mo. But the older ones will be here after school. Hunter 11 who starts middle school this year and Logan who goes into 3rd grade. Wow !!! where does the time go!! It seems I was just holding them in my arms in the hospital when they were just hours old. It has been a bit hot these couple days. But today it is going to be pleasant. I plan on sitting on my you know what and knnit. Somehow managed to get the housework done yesterday with 4 kids around and only 1 load of laundry left to do and that is it. Have a vet appontment for my Samatha this morning at 10 and I will be done. WooHoo!!!!! Work schedule this week is change just a tad bit. I am picking up a extra 8 hours as I agreeed to cover a coworkers afternoon shift as she is on vacation. I have requested
> 
> time off for next month. My birthday week. My boss has said that I dont have
> 
> the time to take off. I ahve 80 hours of vacation time.Then told me I didn't
> get the request in in time. I told him that It is in the allowed time required. We have to give him at least 4-6 weeks notice. He finally said he must have me mixed up with someone else. Well ya think???? I really need time off. I am getting burn out pretty bad and need this time away from work. Phew!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone have a great holiday weekend. I will be working but will be thining ofnyou all barbecueing and having fun.


I'd like to know what vitamins you take. You are doing tooo much girlfriend. I know you love your grandkids, but holy cow!


----------



## mmccamant

Thanks for the recipes. I also make dump cake--and have found that almost any combination of ingredients works. My favorite variation is yellow or white cake mix, pineapple, coconut, pecans, and, of course butter. Slightly cooked blueberries are a great substitute for cherry pie filling, too.


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> Morning all! It's 8.40am here on a chilly, driech (good Scot's word meaning dull and bleak) day. We had to put the heating on yesterday it got so cold, autumn has suddenly arrived after no real summer. Funny how we all have our different gripes - many of you have moaned about the heat and here am I moaning about no sun! :lol: It's a funny old world. Good recipes again, Sam, must try the cake. My mum used to make a fruit cake which she called Canadian Fruit Loaf, it was delicious. I'll look out the recipe and post it. Off to tidy up the house as we've got friends coming over tonight. We need to make final arrangements with them for our Adriatic cruise on the 12th of this month. Really looking forward to it, we sail from Venice and visit Corfu, Argostoli, Cefalonia, Athens, Santorini, Kotor (where they filmed Star Wars) and Ancona (Italy) before returning to Venice......and yes I will post pictures! :lol:
> ((((hugs)))) to all.
> Kate.
> PS Loved the moon pictures, Daralene.


What a fabulous trip you will be taking and you will be in all sunny, warm places. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We will miss you when you leave, but have a safe and wonderful time.
Thanks, glad you enjoyed the moon photo. I was so excited after that I couldn't fall asleep till 5 am and DH picked this day to do something with me :shock: Guess you could say I am a little moon struck this morning. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DonnieK

preston said:


> will do donnie - i prefer coffee myself so there is always a fresh pot.
> 
> what problem are you having with the bear?
> 
> sam
> 
> maybe you can share a picture of the bear and dress when you are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> DonnieK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sam, and thank you for welcome and receipts. I have made the Dump Cake for more years than I care to remember. It is cheap and easy and I had boys that loved to eat. For anyone who hasn't tried it, it is great!
> For all of you who have been suffering, please know that I have been thinking of you and sending requests for ease and comfort for each of you.
> So glad that some of you are doing better. Dreamweaver you are in my prayers also. Hope some resolutions can come to pass for you.
> I have not been up to par this week. The temp today was 100 and that is just too hot for me, but, I had to be out in it and I am absoutely drained.
> Have put my bear aside because of the fun fur causing me to lose my religion  Started on a baby dress and hit a snag on it, so set it aside and looked in to see how all of my friends are getting on at the beginning of the weekend.
> No plans for Labor Day but to stay inside and crochet or knit. I will check on the bear to see if he is going to work with me, if not I will finish up this little dress.
> The receipt for the chicken salad sounds wonderful. May just fix that, but, will make 1/2 because I don't want to eat that all week! LOL
> Hope you all have a great weekend no matter how you are celebrating!
> Will stop in again later and see what is happening. Sam hate to ask, but, could you please put on some coffee?? Have a feeling this may be a very long night.
> Take care everyone.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the coffee Sam. Now that I know you have a pot going all the time, I will join the group more often.

The bear is not the problem, it is the yarn I am using. My first time with this LB Fun Fur. The part that makes the fur keeps getting all tangle and I have used the brush to try and keep it smooth so I can see the stitches but these old eyes just get too tired I suppose.
The little dress is coming along now that I realized what I had done wrong. It was after 3 before I finally gave up and went to bed. I may have to take a snooze later!

I will post pictures of both so keep eyes on the forum.

Thanks


----------



## Ranger

Love the dump cake!! I add a Cup of coarsely.chopped,pecans. Last layer. Serve with cool whip. Thanks for all your work,here!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

DorisT said:


> Sam, your recipes really sound great! I don't usually make fresh rolls, but these sound easy enough even for me. And the chicken salad sounds like a winner, also.
> 
> Just one question - what size can of crushed pineapple for the Dump Cake?
> 
> I hope I can manage to keep up with all of you this week. Too many events on TV and I fall behind, e.g., the Olympics and the Republican Convention.
> 
> I'm on pins and needles today! My daughter mentioned in an email that my GD who just graduated from college is going to store most of her belongings and go to India. No explanation, nothing! We are going to talk on the phone this weekend so I hope to get an explanation. In other news, her husband shot a caribou yesterday (they live in Alaska) while on a hunting trip with a buddy. I told her to save us a couple of steaks in case we visit next summer. I imagine caribou must taste like venison?? Right now she is wondering where she'll store all that meat. I could never shoot an animal, but I know everyone doesn't feel that way.
> 
> Our high temp was 97 today and it certainly felt like it. We ran errands and I was exhausted when we got home. I hope the rain hits your area, Sam, and anyone else who needs it. I don't think we'll be having much bad weather from Isaac, but our Weather Gang as they call themselves predict thunderstorms for the next 4 days.
> 
> Here's hoping everyone has a great Labor Day weekend (Americans, that is).


*chuckles* at your last line, as the Canadians also have their Labour Day weekend this weekend. Happy Labour Day weekend to everyone in every country that celebrates this with us!  The Labour Day in Canada goes back to December 1872. There were festivals and parades in Toronto to mark the end of summer and to celebrate the working people, so a holiday was given. Ten years later, the Labour Day was brought into the USA because of the successes of the celebrations happening in Toronto. Oregon was the first state to make it a holiday in 1887. It became a federal holiday in 1894 and by then thirty states officially celebrated Labor Day in the USA.


----------



## Poledra65

Good Saturday morning everyone. Sam, wonderful Tea Party again, recipes sound wonderful. 
I didn't make it on at all Thursday or Friday, so now I need to do catch up. 
I just got back from walking to the farmers market on Main St to get potatoes and a few other things that looked wonderful. 

We had a busy two days, Thursday was the specialist in Ft. Collins, the doctor pretty much ruled out MS, said he isn't sure what it is, never seen her symptoms before, but he thinks it's inflammation in the bone, so he did a bunch of tests, some have to be sent off to the Mayo Clinic, blood work (7 vials), and xrays. Hopefully something will show an answer. She was rather impressed with the doctor, he didn't talk down to her or act like he thought it was all in her head, but was genuinely concerned. 
Then while in Ft Collins, we went to Panera, I love Panera, and we went to Pet Smart.

Yesterday was off to Scottsbluff to get her pain perscription filled, Knutters whole foods, Safeway and Walmart for groceries, very satisfying shopping trip. 

So Now, I am praying all are healing and doing well and that any family meetings and get togethers go well. 

Off to get caught up. Hugs.


----------



## mrsdroof

In Australia we are celebrating Father's Day on Sunday. DH will be honoured at our no 2 son's house . We will go for brunch with his family. Our other DIL and grandies will go too. No 1 son is interstate working in a rather remote location...no mobile phone range....we will miss him.
Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## wnch1

Sam,
The dump cake and 90 minute rolls recipes sound delicious. I intend to try them this weekend. Thanks for sharing.

wnch1


----------



## Needleme

Good morning, friends! It is a cool Saturday morning and I am lounging in bed with a hot cup of coffee getting caught up. My mom finished her first full week of radiation and two of five chemo treatments and I am happy to say she is hanging in there-- not much nausea (yet) and has a terrifically positive attitude. Since I was there all weekend last weekend for her first treatment, I confess to being happy to be home this weekend to rest.
Also had a busy first full week at school-- two Back-To-School Nights on Tuesday and Thursday-- always makes for a tiring week, but there is great positive energy. We were awarded a $25,000 grant to help us build a Science Lab in our school. We need to raise about that much more, but folks are excited. 
All the recipes look amazing, and I am saving them all. I make soup tomorrow morning for the church homeless program, and I purchased a pattern for a crocheted pink princess tiara for a newborn baby which I will gallantly attempt this weekend. One of my teachers is ready to pop with a baby girl due in September and we are having a shower next Friday.
Last news: my hula hoop arrived on Thursday! I have been eyeing it cautiously, but thought it would be a fun way to exercise. I am uncomfortable in my clothes after a long, lazy summer, and I need to get back into some kind of exercise besides my hand-to-mouth moves! 
Happy day, dear friends!


----------



## Pup lover

mjs Im replying to you on the new tea party so we arent keeping the old one going and confusing me, lol. I can use miracle whip if it is thinned out with milk or something else in pasta salad. Potato salad is not something I have ever liked and of course egg salad is out of the question. For tuna salad I dont drain the water off and use very little miracle whip.


----------



## gagesmom

Morning everyone, 11:00 am here.

A beautiful sunny day out. DH is off with a friend today on a long awaited motorcycle ride. I am so jealous but it was a boys thing today.

Gage and I are home today just hanging out, I have the day off work so I can take some more meds and try to get rested. 

The recipes all sound delicious and I think I will have to try them seeing as Gage goes back to school on Tuesday I will be here and able to experiment in the kitchen.

I have just finished 2 pair of slippers for an order and the third set is started. Also I made a baby blanket(bernat baby blanket yarn, used grandmothers fave dishcloth pattern) for friend that dh is out with today. Always have a few baby things for boys or girls put aside, so I am also sending with him today 2 girl sweater sets.

It is only September 1st but it has been feeling like fall here for a week or so now. Some of the trees around town and out here have already started to change colors and lose some leaves.

Off for now to rummage through cupboards and find something for lunch.


----------



## Pup lover

Beautiful picture Daralene thanks for sharing. If you haven't looked it up yet a blue moon is actually when there are two full moons within the same month. It does not happen often and supposedly is where the saying "once in a blue moon" comes from.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> the two grand kids in a field of Daffodils- no allergy problems here, obviously!!! Christchurch is known here for it's spring display, later it will be the blue bells


Oh Myfanwy, that is such a gorgeous photo of the GK in a field of daffodils. What beautiful children they are. Yes, beauty survives and comes back after earthquakes and other natural tragedies. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Sorlenna

Morning, all--I've just read up, though I am really not fit for human company right now (nothing serious, don't worry)...I will just say I am sending good thoughts to all and I loved the moon last night, too, though I didn't take any pictures. We had a cloudless sky and it was very bright and I always hope it will bring a good change!

Today I have to finish up some work and then will have my weekend. Bertha the cactus is going to have to have a bigger pot...she needs something heavier than she is to avoid tipping over (tied together now and leaning against the wall, sigh).

I'll check back as I can!


----------



## Pup lover

Hi Grandma Jan, Isaac started here in Central Illinois late last night and it is still raining now though starting to ease a little. (its 10:30 a.m.) Hopefully it makes it your way we have been watering all summer to no avail with the vegies, the flowers survived and brightened everything though.


----------



## Pup lover

Needleme, I too have a hula hoop for exercise. Loved doing it when I was a kid could walk and hula hoop and everything. Somewhere along the way I lost it! With a lot of practice I can keep it going for about 3 minutes at a time before it falls. It definitely qualifies as exercise. I get a lot of good laughs at myself and my pups look at me like mom is nuts! 



Needleme said:


> Good morning, friends! It is a cool Saturday morning and I am lounging in bed with a hot cup of coffee getting caught up. My mom finished her first full week of radiation and two of five chemo treatments and I am happy to say she is hanging in there-- not much nausea (yet) and has a terrifically positive attitude. Since I was there all weekend last weekend for her first treatment, I confess to being happy to be home this weekend to rest.
> Also had a busy first full week at school-- two Back-To-School Nights on Tuesday and Thursday-- always makes for a tiring week, but there is great positive energy. We were awarded a $25,000 grant to help us build a Science Lab in our school. We need to raise about that much more, but folks are excited.
> All the recipes look amazing, and I am saving them all. I make soup tomorrow morning for the church homeless program, and I purchased a pattern for a crocheted pink princess tiara for a newborn baby which I will gallantly attempt this weekend. One of my teachers is ready to pop with a baby girl due in September and we are having a shower next Friday.
> Last news: my hula hoop arrived on Thursday! I have been eyeing it cautiously, but thought it would be a fun way to exercise. I am uncomfortable in my clothes after a long, lazy summer, and I need to get back into some kind of exercise besides my hand-to-mouth moves!
> Happy day, dear friends!


----------



## Needleme

Pup lover said:


> Needleme, I too have a hula hoop for exercise. Loved doing it when I was a kid could walk and hula hoop and everything. Somewhere along the way I lost it! With a lot of practice I can keep it going for about 3 minutes at a time before it falls. It definitely qualifies as exercise. I get a lot of good laughs at myself and my pups look at me like mom is nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, friends! It is a cool Saturday morning and I am lounging in bed with a hot cup of coffee getting caught up. My mom finished her first full week of radiation and two of five chemo treatments and I am happy to say she is hanging in there-- not much nausea (yet) and has a terrifically positive attitude. Since I was there all weekend last weekend for her first treatment, I confess to being happy to be home this weekend to rest.
> Also had a busy first full week at school-- two Back-To-School Nights on Tuesday and Thursday-- always makes for a tiring week, but there is great positive energy. We were awarded a $25,000 grant to help us build a Science Lab in our school. We need to raise about that much more, but folks are excited.
> All the recipes look amazing, and I am saving them all. I make soup tomorrow morning for the church homeless program, and I purchased a pattern for a crocheted pink princess tiara for a newborn baby which I will gallantly attempt this weekend. One of my teachers is ready to pop with a baby girl due in September and we are having a shower next Friday.
> Last news: my hula hoop arrived on Thursday! I have been eyeing it cautiously, but thought it would be a fun way to exercise. I am uncomfortable in my clothes after a long, lazy summer, and I need to get back into some kind of exercise besides my hand-to-mouth moves!
> Happy day, dear friends!
Click to expand...

LOL-- I am going to give it a go starting today!! I could do the same when I was younger and loved it-- hope I can get the moves back. I will do it in the backyard where no one can see me.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Happy Saturday Morning from Kingman, Arizona USA - cooler weather with a chance of T Storms later today - 45% humidity which is just unheard of here except for Monsoon season. Normal humidity is in the single digits - I've seen it rain with only 30% humidity!!!! I love the reminder of the dump cake - I usually make it with yellow cake and apple pie filling. Great pictures - babies and daffodils, blue moons, totem poles, this computer screen is often my window to the world. DH seems to be making progress in his healing - we have postponed the foot specialist in Flagstaff - just to far to go at the moment....one problem at a time ha ha!! Headed to Home Depot today to pick up a 5 gallon bucket of paint for the exterior of the house and out buildings - it seems that something needs paint every spring and fall when the weather is cooler, so it works out fine- Burgers on the barbie Sunday or Monday depending on the rain and I am going to try the baked "deep fried" zucchini to go with. Still working on slippers and head bands for Christmas - I really need to take inventory and see where I stand - I have a few more hats to finish to meet my quota (self imposed) for the mission in town before Fall - it will be here before you know it. I hope that all the TPers are having a wonderful day - It's September already....how did that happen??? AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the two grand kids in a field of Daffodils- no allergy problems here, obviously!!! Christchurch is known here for it's spring display, later it will be the blue bells
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Myfanwy, that is such a gorgeous photo of the GK in a field of daffodils. What beautiful children they are. Yes, beauty survives and comes back after earthquakes and other natural tragedies. Thanks for sharing that.
Click to expand...

I love to see them! they are growing up so fast! They are two tall skinny kids! Thank you!


----------



## Southern Gal

toIn case you don't know what a Blue Moon is you know the old saying 'once in a blue moon' well it is when there are 2 full moons in a month - it doesn't happen often hence the once in a blue moon quib
Has anyone noticed that calendars (wall) don't have the moon phases printed on them? - you really have to look for one. Yes I still like my wall calendar.

A side note: when my mom passed (1986) we were clearing the house and came across stacks of yearly calendars filed neatly in a closet. In each and every calendar was her daily diary little notes in each little square for the day. and every day, I mean every day was written the high and low temp, and rain fall, if any. Her name was Fanchon[/quote]

hey, welcome auntie L  jump right in and join us, we're a very relaxed group these days. i didn't know where the phrase once in a blue moon came from. i did get to see the first blue moon this month, then the second one i am happy to say, was covered by clouds carring much needed rain. :XD:
my mom does the same thing about keeping all her past calanders all rolled in a wad, don't know if she writes on those, she does the one closest to the phone. My gran always used the calendars with the moon phases on it, cause that is how she did her planting of certain items, by the moon, cause if you didn't they didn't grow good. she was a firm believer. 
Gages mom, you sure need to be careful and get this chest thing nipped, i did the same thing yrs ago, and finally went, when i was barking like a seal, had the worst case of broncitis i ever had and now i never want to go through that again. so like barney said on mayberry, nip it, nip it, nip it!
mawmaw12 welcome back, glad to have you join us, and knitting mermaid your gonna love this place, just relaxed topics and always great friendship offered. we always learn the neatest things from the folks across the world from us :!: 
nana J i loved the pic of kids in the flowers, i love those and the smell is awsome :mrgreen: if i were a kid and could roll around on ground i would be right there to enjoy the good smells. but i would be arrested now for such a stunt :hunf: 
marianne, i love the idea of roasted garlic, never have done it, do you wrap it in foil first or how. when i decided to freeze my garlic, the hardest part was hunting up the ice trays, you know ice makers and all :? so i called my mom and MIL and wouldn't you know, they never throw out anything, i have two metal ones now, last yr i froze a gallon bag of cubes and i may try to do more, cause i loved how handy and i tell you the stuff in the jars at the stores just don't cut it in my book, course i love the taste of garlic, prob. most of all.
well, sam i have been trying to think of how i can have some dump cake, and :shock: this next wk is our primetimer lunch at church, bj and i are the kids there, but since our jobs went south, we go and i set the tables and decorate for the older folks, they do enjoy anything you do for them, i usually fix some veggies, so i know i have stuff i can eat legally, but i am going to add the cake to my contribution, cause sometimes we do run low on desserts. :lol: i knew if i pondered on this long enough i would figure a solution out. usually on the lunch day, i am very forgiving on my pt system, you know such is life and all


----------



## Southern Gal

just had to add also, i never thought about the hula hoop, yes your right it would be fun exersize, gotta add that to my wm list. 
gonna get off finally to clean at church, slept in this morn, i got up with maddi around 5ish, (the last trip outside anyway) she immediatly started barking and running, there was a young man, all i saw was short sleeve t and ball cap turned backwards, standing in front of our gate, he ran to end of yard and up neighbors driveway, of course maddi was barking to wake the dead, i was watching, and the neighbors motion lite came on and he came back up her drive way, he was carring a empty wm bag,(it was ballooning out and was white), he looked back at me, i was standing where i could be seen on front porch, he sat on her rock wall in front for a few min. then ran to next neighbors yard, did the same (sat on wall) then walked to middle of st. turned to look at me, then back to the wall to sit, then turned and looked at me and ran again, down street, i couldn't see him after that, but was concerned cause no traffic going at that hr yet. and my MIL lives on next block and all older folks around us, so i called 911, i never do that unless i am really concerned, was told they would send someone to drive up the street, so bj and i sat out front in the rockers, finally about 35 min. later a police car zoomed up our street and was gone, i can say, if he was looking for anyone, he would have to look fast, cause thats how he was traveling, duh :-(


----------



## Dori Sage

daralene said:


> Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:


A blue moon is the second full moon in any month.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Hi Sam and All,
I have been so busy getting our church bookstore ready to participate in our annual Greek Food Festival [we are food for the soul I guess ggg] that I haven't been on line for a couple of weeks.

I see you guys are really knocking yourselves out with these recipes! Way to Go... Love the dump cake recipe Sam. Sounds Delicious! But this reminds me. There is another dump cake with walnuts and apples that I have lost my recipe to. Would anybody out there happen to have this recipe and be willing to share it?

Thank you - Miss the Tea Party and all that you folks are up too!
marilyn

PS I know many of you were having health issues, so much sadness... I know it is selfish of me but I would consider it a personal favor if you would all Please get, or stay, well!!!


----------



## Dori Sage

Yesterday my oldest GD turned 13. She's a doll. Seeing my kids Monday for a BBQ in honor of my first 13 year old. I'm knitting and crocheting 13 roses for her. They will all be different in some way.

Went on a date last nite. He's a very nice man, but no bells.

And on Tuesday went on an agriculture tour. Visited a cattle ranch up in the mountains near Ojai. It was roasting hot, no shade. I drank 64 oz of water. Had heat exhaustion. I don't even know how I drove home. Had a blasted headache for 2 days and slept for hours. I'm feeling much better now. I called the organizer of the tour and we decided that going to Ojai during the summer was a bad idea - its always hot up there. Keep that tour for the winter, fall or spring.

Was the recipe for the Mexican Earthquake cake ever posted?


----------



## jheiens

Dori Sage said:


> Yesterday my oldest GD turned 13. She's a doll. Seeing my kids Monday for a BBQ in honor of my first 13 year old. I'm knitting and crocheting 13 roses for her. They will all be different in some way.
> 
> Went on a date last nite. He's a very nice man, but no bells.
> 
> And on Tuesday went on an agriculture tour. Visited a cattle ranch up in the mountains near Ojai. It was roasting hot, no shade. I drank 64 oz of water. Had heat exhaustion. I don't even know how I drove home. Had a blasted headache for 2 days and slept for hours. I'm feeling much better now. I called the organizer of the tour and we decided that going to Ojai during the summer was a bad idea - its always hot up there. Keep that tour for the winter, fall or spring.
> 
> Was the recipe for the Mexican Earthquake cake ever posted?


Not that I've seen, Dorie. Ohio Joy


----------



## KatyNora

Hi, all. Just finished catching up on this week's party and I'm so glad to see even more new faces showing up. I've spent most of this week working on a baby blanket for my great-nephew who is due to arrive later this month - that and watching all the cable coverage of the Republican convention. The Democratic convention will be this coming week, so I'm hoping to finish the baby blanket while I watch that. Not offering any endorsements here; I'm just a political junkie!  I won't be around much this weekend as I have errands to run and then going over to friends this evening for campfire and a Dutch oven dinner. And tomorrow is my monthly Stitch 'n B**** group with a potluck brunch. I hope everyone's having a super great weekend!!


----------



## purl2diva

Daralene and TPers,

Here is a photo of the hooded baby towel, bibs and washcloths for our fundraiser raffle. I used I Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby, color is pistachio--much prettier than it shows and VERY soft. I am packing these and other goodies in a baby bath seat rather than a basket.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dori Sage said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:
> 
> 
> 
> A blue moon is the second full moon in any month.
Click to expand...

Yes, the first full moon of the month is never a blue moon. The next blue moon will be in July 2015.  I saw this year's blue moon about 8:30pm last evening. It was pink!!!! and ever so big!


----------



## Alexia

Hi, SAM and EVERYONE

SAM, I love all your recipes. I've been copying them all down, as well as all the lovely patterns most of our friends here have been kindly posting, but two weeks ago my computer crushed andI've lost everything. I've telling myself to put all the files on discs from day to day, and I never got around to it. I'm very upset, but I'm taking the blame. I should have saved everything. 

So far I've been staying in the background reading all the lovely chatter going on at the tea party, and loving it. I look forward to it by the weekend. 
Today I though I'll say hello to everyone so here I am. Just wanted to THANK YOU, SAM for doing such a good job with the tea party. I think I will make your lemmon chicken salad for tonight. It sounds good.

Love to all,

Angela


----------



## patocenizo

Hi Sam, good afternoon and a great recipe. Presently my DH and I are on a cruise from sailing from Amsterdam to Norway, from Norway to Iceland, from Iceland to Greenland from Greenland to Newfoundland to Nova Scotia and then ending in New York. We were also supposed to Scotland but the weather is rough. Have a great week all of you..


----------



## patocenizo

Hi Sam, good afternoon and a great recipe. Presently my DH and I are on a cruise from sailing from Amsterdam to Norway, from Norway to Iceland, from Iceland to Greenland from Greenland to Newfoundland to Nova Scotia and then ending in New York. We were also supposed to Scotland but the weather is rough. Have a great week all of you..


----------



## patocenizo

Hi Sam, good afternoon and a great recipe. Presently my DH and I are on a cruise from sailing from Amsterdam to Norway, from Norway to Iceland, from Iceland to Greenland from Greenland to Newfoundland to Nova Scotia and then ending in New York. We were also supposed to Scotland but the weather is rough. Have a great week all of you..


----------



## DorisT

Daralene, what a great picture of the moon!! Has anyone else noticed that the face of the Man in the Moon doesn't seem visible anymore? I guess I first noticed it when we were driving home after dark when we had the last full moon.

From the little bit I've read, I think it's called a Blue Moon when it's the second full moon in one month.


----------



## Dori Sage

5mmdpns said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:
> 
> 
> 
> A blue moon is the second full moon in any month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the first full moon of the month is never a blue moon. The next blue moon will be in July 2015.  I saw this year's blue moon about 8:30pm last evening. It was pink!!!! and ever so big!
Click to expand...

Here the sky was a bit cloudy, high lofty cottony looking things. When the sun set it was glorious.


----------



## DorisT

AZ sticks, what slipper pattern are you using? I've made about 10 pairs of slippers in the last two or three weeks, one for me, one for my DD, and the rest for a women's shelter. I've been using two patterns, one knit and one crochet, but find the crochet one works up faster, so I've been using that one mainly. Will post a picture when I find time to take one.

Also, knitted a scarf for DD's birthday in early November. I'm almost finished with a potato chip scarf (crochet) for myself - have always wanted to make one. I goofed on that one - was supposed to turn at the end of each row, but didn't realize it until I got to the 3rd row, so I'll end up with a right side and a wrong side, instead of half of each. Since it has hundreds of stitches there was no way I'd rip it out and start over!


----------



## sam0767

Knitting mermaid said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The grandkids start school on Tuesday. Then I will just have the 2 little ones to watch on my days off. Haylie 2 1/2 and Chase 5 mo. But the older ones will be here after school. Hunter 11 who starts middle school this year and Logan who goes into 3rd grade. Wow !!! where does the time go!! It seems I was just holding them in my arms in the hospital when they were just hours old. It has been a bit hot these couple days. But today it is going to be pleasant. I plan on sitting on my you know what and knnit. Somehow managed to get the housework done yesterday with 4 kids around and only 1 load of laundry left to do and that is it. Have a vet appontment for my Samatha this morning at 10 and I will be done. WooHoo!!!!! Work schedule this week is change just a tad bit. I am picking up a extra 8 hours as I agreeed to cover a coworkers afternoon shift as she is on vacation. I have requested
> 
> time off for next month. My birthday week. My boss has said that I dont have
> 
> the time to take off. I ahve 80 hours of vacation time.Then told me I didn't
> get the request in in time. I told him that It is in the allowed time required. We have to give him at least 4-6 weeks notice. He finally said he must have me mixed up with someone else. Well ya think???? I really need time off. I am getting burn out pretty bad and need this time away from work. Phew!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone have a great holiday weekend. I will be working but will be thining ofnyou all barbecueing and having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what vitamins you take. You are doing tooo much girlfriend. I know you love your grandkids, but holy cow!
Click to expand...

I do take vitamins but only becasue I don't eat like I should everyday. Only the days I have the grandkids for dinner. I make sure they have a good wholesome meal to help my daughter out bevause she most times don't get the kids until 7:30-8 pm and just not in her to get them home and cooke a decent meal for them. Other times I just pavk a sandwich or something or left overs from the kids when I work my afternoon shift. It basically helps my daughter out as day cares are just tooooo expensive and she makes to much to qualify for assistance and with 4 kids it would break the bank. So between me and her X mother in law we help that way.


----------



## Marie Diane

Is that really you with the beard or is it a disguise?


----------



## midget4

My son that is in college loves dump cake but what makes it even better is a scoop of ice cream. I hope you get your lawn mower fixed and have a wonderful Holiday!!


----------



## preston

great picture daralene - it would be exciting if you could get saturn with it's rings.

sam



daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> daralene - thank you for the great picture of the moon. looks like maybe we will be getting more pictures - we hope.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sam. Here is one more, but it is similar, just couldn't get it in the frame as moved slightly and with the telephoto so close the least movement changes it. Wouldn't it be wonderful if I could get a shot like this of Saturn! Must go back out and look at the sky again with my old camera but new found extra zoom :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## DorisT

Thanks for the Labor or Labour Day info, 5mm. I didn't realize it began in Canada. I believe we share Veteran's Day, also. One time DH and I were on a trip by train across Canada, beginning in Toronto, and we were all Americans except one Canadian couple. They led us in a prayer and a little ceremony at a park we visited. I was really impressed.


----------



## preston

well - i got the yard mowed - even mowed in the rain for five or ten minutes - i only had maybe twenty minutes of mowing left and just wanted it done. so now i have a shower - clean clothes - and am feeling half human. the other half is having a bit of a problem taking a deep breath - it will come.it's always this way when i mow.

we had so many - they are not thistles - but long stems with big prickly balls on them - can't think what they are called - very hard to mow - had to go over them at least twice to get them cut to the ground. but at least it is mowed,

we had two little rain spells - feels like that is all we are going to get from isaac - we will see. could have used a lot more that is for sure, there were cracks in the yard almost big enough to swallow the mower.

hickory is sleeping at my feet so i will go back to page four and catch up.

sam


----------



## Pup lover

Sam, the dump cake sounds wonderful all 3 of my boys love pineapple and cherries, will be making this the next time they are all here. I emptied our rain gauge at noon and we have had 3 1/2 inchs of rain since last night. It has rained a bit since I emptied it and more on the way. Mom has moved the grill into the garage and we will bbq in there with the cars out and the doors open. Taking my knitting with so maybe I can get something done. Why oh why does work always get in the way of life? lol


----------



## Rocking in the Pines

Sam, I'm new here and certainly enjoyed the tea party. It was serendipitous that you should include such a lovely eggplant recipe as I expect some in my weekly delivery from the farmers' co-op this week. Thanks.


----------



## DorisT

Speaking of hula hoops, don't spend a lot of money on one. Dollar Tree has them for $1.00. Mine has been sitting on the sunporch for probably 3 or 4 years just waiting for me to use it. :thumbdown:


----------



## preston

do you need someone along to carry your bags kate - and doing any other necessary jobs - i would love to volunteer - lol. hope you have a extrardinary trip - sounds like a great itinerary. can hardly wait for the pictures.

sam



KateB said:


> Morning all! It's 8.40am here on a chilly, driech (good Scot's word meaning dull and bleak) day. We had to put the heating on yesterday it got so cold, autumn has suddenly arrived after no real summer. Funny how we all have our different gripes - many of you have moaned about the heat and here am I moaning about no sun! :lol: It's a funny old world. Good recipes again, Sam, must try the cake. My mum used to make a fruit cake which she called Canadian Fruit Loaf, it was delicious. I'll look out the recipe and post it. Off to tidy up the house as we've got friends coming over tonight. We need to make final arrangements with them for our Adriatic cruise on the 12th of this month. Really looking forward to it, we sail from Venice and visit Corfu, Argostoli, Cefalonia, Athens, Santorini, Kotor (where they filmed Star Wars) and Ancona (Italy) before returning to Venice......and yes I will post pictures! :lol:
> ((((hugs)))) to all.
> Kate.
> PS Loved the moon pictures, Daralene.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Here is a link to a picture -
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-95385-32.html#1810733

Here is the pattern:
Boot Slippers Fit Adults  Use small needle for kids
Worsted Weight (#4) 150 yards
Size 6 Knitting Needles

CO 86
Knit 14 rows of garter stitch
Row 1  K40, K2TOG, PM, P2, PM, SSK, K40
Row 2  P39, SSP, SM, K2, SM, P2TOG, P39

Repeat these 2 rows, slipping the markers and keeping the decreases on either side of the center 2 stitches until there are 24 stitches on each side of the center 2 stitches.
Work 7 rows of garter stitch. BO with size 8 needle to keep the cuff from being too tight. Seam back and sole to toe. 
These are the Dorm Boot style with the decreases down the top of the foot. - AZ



DorisT said:


> AZ sticks, what slipper pattern are you using? I've made about 10 pairs of slippers in the last two or three weeks, one for me, one for my DD, and the rest for a women's shelter. I've been using two patterns, one knit and one crochet, but find the crochet one works up faster, so I've been using that one mainly. Will post a picture when I find time to take one.
> 
> Also, knitted a scarf for DD's birthday in early November. I'm almost finished with a potato chip scarf (crochet) for myself - have always wanted to make one. I goofed on that one - was supposed to turn at the end of each row, but didn't realize it until I got to the 3rd row, so I'll end up with a right side and a wrong side, instead of half of each. Since it has hundreds of stitches there was no way I'd rip it out and start over!


----------



## preston

welcome to the tea party glanford - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa. we are hoping that you stop by again real soon - we would love to have you.

the frozen blueberries would be nice - what did you do for extra liquid as the pineapple has quite a lot of juice in it?

sam



Glanford said:


> I have made the dump cake many times using frozen blueberries. I must try it with the cherry pie filling!!
> Thanks Sam


----------



## preston

ooh - that sounds good ohioknitter - never thought of putting nuts in it

so glad you stopped by and joined the conversation - we hope you come again real soon - there is alwyas fresh tea under the cosy.

sam



Ohioknitter said:


> Try adding some chopped walnuts to the receipe too....really yummy!


----------



## preston

grandma jan - we are tickled pink that you stopped by for conversation and tea - do come again real soon - we would love to have you.

sam



Knitting mermaid said:


> When did this tea party business get started. I'm guessing it has nothing to do with politics. Reading all of your postings sure makes me miss my mom and dad, WWII vets..mom was a great writer and when email started she would go to her typewriter, whip something out, hand it to my dad and he would email me. We kept trying to get her to use the computer keyboard but were never successful. She would have loved this forum. When I was still teaching, she would make hats for every one of my students.
> 
> I'm also happy to watch the schools open again. Our kids start after labor day but the teachers began last Wednesday. I love being retired! One of my daughters is a high school orchestra director and I admire her youthful enthusiasm and the many unpaid hours she puts in.
> 
> Doesn't look like Isaac will get up here. Will have to get out to water the rose bushes soon.
> 
> Thank you all for making me feel like I'm sitting out on the porch chatting with you.
> 
> Grandma jan


----------



## preston

knitter forever - welcome to the tea party - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - hope you had a good time and will return real soon - we would love to see you.

sam



Knitter forever said:


> Will have to try the dump cake,it sounds too good,to pass up. Thanks.


----------



## preston

mawmaw12 - we understand completely your situation as there are several other knitters here that suffer as you do. we are just so pleased whenever you can make it for a cuppa - we are always here for you.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Hi everyone! I piped in several weeks ago to let you know I was here but having a little down time. I have fibromyalga so have times when I hurt and am blah. So please forgive me for coming and going. Thought I would let you know a little about me. I live in the Shenandoh Valley of Virginia. Have five grown and married daughters, 12 grand children and 12 great grandchildren, so I'm no spring chicken. I knit, crochet, quilt and do bead work. Due to fibro I am tired a lot so do a lot of hand work but knitting is my first love. Right now I am busy with Christmas gifts. I sure do enjoy joining you on TP days and reading your post. Sam you are such a good host.


----------



## Knitting mermaid

purl2diva said:


> Daralene and TPers,
> 
> Here is a photo of the hooded baby towel, bibs and washcloths for our fundraiser raffle. I used I Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby, color is pistachio--much prettier than it shows and VERY soft. I am packing these and other goodies in a baby bath seat rather than a basket.


How lovely! I made a bunch of those bibs with ribbed neck for my granddaughter. Love em.


----------



## preston

oops - i didn't say how it started did i - the tea party was started last year by fireball dave of london, uk - just recently he took a leave - his life was becomming very busy and did not have the time to spend here. he handed the reins to me and i have been the host since. i don't do much - open the new tea party every friday at six o'clock edt. the tea party lasts from one friday to the next so you new people - come join us whenever you can - we would be most pleased to have you in the conversation. i am sure we will have your favorite beverage on hand.

sam



myfanwy said:


> welcome Knitting mermaid, Knitting forever and Mawmaw12! Do come and join us more often! Sam will tell you of the beginnings of the tea party, when he replies to you! It is not the Boston variety!


----------



## preston

i don't think we have it yet marianne - i am waiting for it also -sounds really interesting.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> afoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the Mexican Earthquake cake? My cousin gave me the recipe and it was wonderful. Love any kind of dump cake except I'm having to diet and can't eat it right now. Oh the Pain!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm I didn't see a recipe with this one ;-) it sounds interesting!!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

myfanwy - thank you for he great picture - looks like they are having a great time. beautiful flowers and children.

sam



myfanwy said:


> the two grand kids in a field of Daffodils- no allergy problems here, obviously!!! Christchurch is known here for it's spring display, later it will be the blue bells


----------



## DorisT

A side note: when my mom passed (1986) we were clearing the house and came across stacks of yearly calendars filed neatly in a closet. In each and every calendar was her daily diary little notes in each little square for the day. and every day, I mean every day was written the high and low temp, and rain fall, if any. Her name was Fanchon[/quote]

I've been doing the same thing, i.e., saving calendars through the years. It started when my children were young and I'd note the first haircut or the first new tooth etc. It paid off when we started cruising with Holland America after we retired. For each cruise, you earn a certain number of points. Well, HAL didn't have records of two cruises we had taken way back when, but I did because I had saved the calendars. They took my word for it because I could tell them where we cruised, the number of days, and the exact dates. So sometimes being a clutterbug pays off! :-D


----------



## preston

linda - we are so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - we love new poeple - it always adds so much to the conversation. we hope you had a good time - we sure did - and that you will be back real soon.

think i will be at the church when dinner is served - turkey and dressing - i could eat it year around.

sam



Auntie L said:


> Hi Sam and All,
> Love to read all your conversations back and forth.
> 
> I'm a newbie here but I had to join in today.
> 
> Coming from a rural background, all your talking has made me really homesick for the smell of the earth, the pungent smell when picking tomatoes, the kitchen during canning time and putting on some "tomato gravey" while everything else is simmering away - how about apple harvest and homemade apple butter - the best thing to hit a buttermilk pancake!
> 
> Those 90 minute rolls are the best. I let my Kitchenaid do all the work. I sent my sister who is in her 80's that recipe and told her to add some sugar to it for sweet rolls, cinnamon, Kolache etc. She loves it all in the mixer as she has arthritis and can no longer hand kneed dough, I sent her the mixer too I bet she phones me 2-3 times a week she is so happy to be able to bake again. Her great grand kids are pretty happy too
> 
> Thanks for the "Dump Cake" memory - we have a church dinner coming up and I'm making one of those - they always run out of desserts. I had forgotten all about that cake and it sure is good, my nose is looking forward to that smell from the oven. I have for as long as I have gone to church dinners made turkey and dressing. I was lucky yesterday and got a fresh one at Publix so don't have to bother with defrosing it in my refrigerator over a 3 day period :thumbup: I think I'll throw in some dried cranberries and with sage dressing I like to add chopped up fresh apple.
> 
> Keep up the good conversations - my crochet and quilting are calling to me. I've been crocheting school color scarves and hats for the grandkids and teaching some crochet rug stuff to some volunteer workers for the missions. Eventhough clothes/sheets etc can get really worn out as you get them all cut into strips and work them in crochet they get pretty tough again.
> 
> Looking forward to more newsy posts,
> Linda


----------



## preston

what a great find for you - hidden treasure.

sam



Auntie L said:


> It was so fitting for Neil Armstrong's funeral to be a blue moon occasion.
> 
> In case you don't know what a Blue Moon is you know the old saying 'once in a blue moon' well it is when there are 2 full moons in a month - it doesn't happen often hence the once in a blue moon quib.
> 
> Now there is probably some mathematical equation to figure the blue moon event but I like to be surprised.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that calendars (wall) don't have the moon phases printed on them? - you really have to look for one. Yes I still like my wall calendar.
> 
> A side note: when my mom passed (1986) we were clearing the house and came across stacks of yearly calendars filed neatly in a closet. In each and every calendar was her daily diary little notes in each little square for the day. and every day, I mean every day was written the high and low temp, and rain fall, if any. Her name was Fanchon


----------



## Knitting mermaid

preston said:


> oops - i didn't say how it started did i - the tea party was started last year by fireball dave of london, uk - just recently he took a leave - his life was becomming very busy and did not have the time to spend here. he handed the reins to me and i have been the host since. i don't do much - open the new tea party every friday at six o'clock edt. the tea party lasts from one friday to the next so you new people - come join us whenever you can - we would be most pleased to have you in the conversation. i am sure we will have your favorite beverage on hand.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks for that background, Sam. I'm Janet from Kenosha Wisconsin. We have been getting a great drenching rain from Isaac for the past hour. So badly needed.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome Knitting mermaid, Knitting forever and Mawmaw12! Do come and join us more often! Sam will tell you of the beginnings of the tea party, when he replies to you! It is not the Boston variety!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

stick to your guns sam - it sounds like you have "quite" a boss.

sam



sam0767 said:


> The grandkids start school on Tuesday. Then I will just have the 2 little ones to watch on my days off. Haylie 2 1/2 and Chase 5 mo. But the older ones will be here after school. Hunter 11 who starts middle school this year and Logan who goes into 3rd grade. Wow !!! where does the time go!! It seems I was just holding them in my arms in the hospital when they were just hours old. It has been a bit hot these couple days. But today it is going to be pleasant. I plan on sitting on my you know what and knnit. Somehow managed to get the housework done yesterday with 4 kids around and only 1 load of laundry left to do and that is it. Have a vet appontment for my Samatha this morning at 10 and I will be done. WooHoo!!!!! Work schedule this week is change just a tad bit. I am picking up a extra 8 hours as I agreeed to cover a coworkers afternoon shift as she is on vacation. I have requested time off for next month. My birthday week. My boss has said that I dont have the time to take off. I ahve 80 hours of vacation time.Then told me I didn't get the request in in time. I told him that It is in the allowed time required. We have to give him at least 4-6 weeks notice. He finally said he must have me mixed up with someone else. Well ya think???? I really need time off. I am getting burn out pretty bad and need this time away from work. Phew!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone have a great holiday weekend. I will be working but will be thining ofnyou all barbecueing and having fun.


----------



## DorisT

AZ Sticks said:


> Here is a link to a picture -
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-95385-32.html#1810733
> 
> Here is the pattern:
> Boot Slippers Fit Adults  Use small needle for kids
> Worsted Weight (#4) 150 yards
> Size 6 Knitting Needles
> 
> CO 86
> Knit 14 rows of garter stitch
> Row 1  K40, K2TOG, PM, P2, PM, SSK, K40
> Row 2  P39, SSP, SM, K2, SM, P2TOG, P39
> 
> Repeat these 2 rows, slipping the markers and keeping the decreases on either side of the center 2 stitches until there are 24 stitches on each side of the center 2 stitches.
> Work 7 rows of garter stitch. BO with size 8 needle to keep the cuff from being too tight. Seam back and sole to toe.
> These are the Dorm Boot style with the decreases down the top of the foot. - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> AZ sticks, what slipper pattern are you using? I've made about 10 pairs of slippers in the last two or three weeks, one for me, one for my DD, and the rest for a women's shelter. I've been using two patterns, one knit and one crochet, but find the crochet one works up faster, so I've been using that one mainly. Will post a picture when I find time to take one.
> 
> Also, knitted a scarf for DD's birthday in early November. I'm almost finished with a potato chip scarf (crochet) for myself - have always wanted to make one. I goofed on that one - was supposed to turn at the end of each row, but didn't realize it until I got to the 3rd row, so I'll end up with a right side and a wrong side, instead of half of each. Since it has hundreds of stitches there was no way I'd rip it out and start over!
Click to expand...

Thanks, AZ! I'll give those a try! I've used a similar pattern for kids. If you need it, I can post the link.


----------



## preston

mmccamant - welcome to the tea party - we are so glad you stopped by and are hoping you stop in again real soon.

love the additions to your dump cake. think there are endless possibilities with it.

sam



mmccamant said:


> Thanks for the recipes. I also make dump cake--and have found that almost any combination of ingredients works. My favorite variation is yellow or white cake mix, pineapple, coconut, pecans, and, of course butter. Slightly cooked blueberries are a great substitute for cherry pie filling, too.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi Everyone - back from running errands - town was busy today with the 3 day weekend for most folks - Gas stations were full - our regular gas is up over $3.50 per gallon right now - I think it has gone up 30 cents in the last couple of weeks. I'm glad I don't need to do any traveling at the moment. I'm catching up my laundry today - I've been trying to stay on top of it so I don't have a mountain to do....but it snuck up on me!! I had both of the wild bob-tailed cats come up on the patio to eat last night - we were 100 feet away sitting in the shop and they kept a pretty close eye on us. I was going to put water out for them - but they jump up on my big bird bath out back to drink - so I think I will just leave it at that. I don't want to have to be here to feed and water them.... the food is just a nibble to keep them in and out of the yard...no mice. I'm sure ours isn't the only place they mooch!! I hope everyone is going to get a chance to knit, crochet, or otherwise craft sometime this weekend - and of course make or bake something yummy!!! - Thanks for the great job Sam..... AZ


----------



## preston

yeah - we will be looking for you donnie.

i have never knit with fun fur - but plan of trying one in the near future - bear that is - with fun fur.

sam



DonnieK said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> will do donnie - i prefer coffee myself so there is always a fresh pot.
> 
> what problem are you having with the bear?
> 
> sam
> 
> maybe you can share a picture of the bear and dress when you are finished.
> 
> 
> 
> DonnieK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sam, and thank you for welcome and receipts. I have made the Dump Cake for more years than I care to remember. It is cheap and easy and I had boys that loved to eat. For anyone who hasn't tried it, it is great!
> For all of you who have been suffering, please know that I have been thinking of you and sending requests for ease and comfort for each of you.
> So glad that some of you are doing better. Dreamweaver you are in my prayers also. Hope some resolutions can come to pass for you.
> I have not been up to par this week. The temp today was 100 and that is just too hot for me, but, I had to be out in it and I am absoutely drained.
> Have put my bear aside because of the fun fur causing me to lose my religion  Started on a baby dress and hit a snag on it, so set it aside and looked in to see how all of my friends are getting on at the beginning of the weekend.
> No plans for Labor Day but to stay inside and crochet or knit. I will check on the bear to see if he is going to work with me, if not I will finish up this little dress.
> The receipt for the chicken salad sounds wonderful. May just fix that, but, will make 1/2 because I don't want to eat that all week! LOL
> Hope you all have a great weekend no matter how you are celebrating!
> Will stop in again later and see what is happening. Sam hate to ask, but, could you please put on some coffee?? Have a feeling this may be a very long night.
> Take care everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Sam. Now that I know you have a pot going all the time, I will join the group more often.
> 
> The bear is not the problem, it is the yarn I am using. My first time with this LB Fun Fur. The part that makes the fur keeps getting all tangle and I have used the brush to try and keep it smooth so I can see the stitches but these old eyes just get too tired I suppose.
> The little dress is coming along now that I realized what I had done wrong. It was after 3 before I finally gave up and went to bed. I may have to take a snooze later!
> 
> I will post pictures of both so keep eyes on the forum.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

ranger - we are so glad that you stopped in for a cuppa - feel free to stop by anytime - there is always fresh tea under the cosy - we would love having you in the conversation.

sam



Ranger said:


> Love the dump cake!! I add a Cup of coarsely.chopped,pecans. Last layer. Serve with cool whip. Thanks for all your work,here!!!


----------



## machriste

Goodness, by the time i make it to the tea party Sat. afternoon, we're up to page 10. It's obvious this is a greatly enjoyed get-together. We have a perfect late summer day here. Sat out on the patio and did the crossword and read for a while with my favorite partner. I think we're going to look at some mums on sale at Home Depot for 88 cents. Might be too good to pass up. 

The recipes look wonderful. Partner Jack has been having some dental work, so we're doing the soft foods bit for a while. His sister from PA just left after a week's visit--it was so nice having her with us. Spent my birthday with kids and grandson enjoying watching the 16 mos. old eat crab cakes, a bit of anchovy and many green beans. My daughter, his mom, says she thinks she's one of the rare mothers of a toddler who tells her little one he's got to eat some meat before he can have more broccoli. This grandma loves her grandson.


----------



## preston

thanks for the history lesson 5mm - i didn't know that.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks

I would love the link for the kids size slippers DorisT - I have new neighbors across the road - with 3 little cuties....slippers would be a fun thing to make for them for a surprise at Christmas!! Thanks AZ


DorisT said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to a picture -
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-95385-32.html#1810733
> 
> Here is the pattern:
> Boot Slippers Fit Adults  Use small needle for kids
> Worsted Weight (#4) 150 yards
> Size 6 Knitting Needles
> 
> CO 86
> Knit 14 rows of garter stitch
> Row 1  K40, K2TOG, PM, P2, PM, SSK, K40
> Row 2  P39, SSP, SM, K2, SM, P2TOG, P39
> 
> Repeat these 2 rows, slipping the markers and keeping the decreases on either side of the center 2 stitches until there are 24 stitches on each side of the center 2 stitches.
> Work 7 rows of garter stitch. BO with size 8 needle to keep the cuff from being too tight. Seam back and sole to toe.
> These are the Dorm Boot style with the decreases down the top of the foot. - AZ
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> AZ sticks, what slipper pattern are you using? I've made about 10 pairs of slippers in the last two or three weeks, one for me, one for my DD, and the rest for a women's shelter. I've been using two patterns, one knit and one crochet, but find the crochet one works up faster, so I've been using that one mainly. Will post a picture when I find time to take one.
> 
> Also, knitted a scarf for DD's birthday in early November. I'm almost finished with a potato chip scarf (crochet) for myself - have always wanted to make one. I goofed on that one - was supposed to turn at the end of each row, but didn't realize it until I got to the 3rd row, so I'll end up with a right side and a wrong side, instead of half of each. Since it has hundreds of stitches there was no way I'd rip it out and start over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, AZ! I'll give those a try! I've used a similar pattern for kids. If you need it, I can post the link.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

poledra - here's hoping the doctor can get to the root of the problem - it is always wonderful when you find a doctor that has such a good "bedside" manner - we will all be hoping for a good report.

sam


Poledra65 said:


> We had a busy two days, Thursday was the specialist in Ft. Collins, the doctor pretty much ruled out MS, said he isn't sure what it is, never seen her symptoms before, but he thinks it's inflammation in the bone, so he did a bunch of tests, some have to be sent off to the Mayo Clinic, blood work (7 vials), and xrays. Hopefully something will show an answer. She was rather impressed with the doctor, he didn't talk down to her or act like he thought it was all in her head, but was genuinely concerned.


----------



## preston

mrs droof - a happy father's day to your husband from northwest ohio - usa.

sam



mrsdroof said:


> In Australia we are celebrating Father's Day on Sunday. DH will be honoured at our no 2 son's house . We will go for brunch with his family. Our other DIL and grandies will go too. No 1 son is interstate working in a rather remote location...no mobile phone range....we will miss him.
> Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## preston

wnch1 - thanks for stopping by - will be interested to hear what you think of the recipes once you have tried them - hope you stop by again real soon.

sam



wnch1 said:


> Sam,
> The dump cake and 90 minute rolls recipes sound delicious. I intend to try them this weekend. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> wnch1


----------



## preston

needleme - if you get tired of "hulaing" somewhere i have directions to use a hula hoop to weave with.

sam



Needleme said:


> Good morning, friends! It is a cool Saturday morning and I am lounging in bed with a hot cup of coffee getting caught up. My mom finished her first full week of radiation and two of five chemo treatments and I am happy to say she is hanging in there-- not much nausea (yet) and has a terrifically positive attitude. Since I was there all weekend last weekend for her first treatment, I confess to being happy to be home this weekend to rest.
> Also had a busy first full week at school-- two Back-To-School Nights on Tuesday and Thursday-- always makes for a tiring week, but there is great positive energy. We were awarded a $25,000 grant to help us build a Science Lab in our school. We need to raise about that much more, but folks are excited.
> All the recipes look amazing, and I am saving them all. I make soup tomorrow morning for the church homeless program, and I purchased a pattern for a crocheted pink princess tiara for a newborn baby which I will gallantly attempt this weekend. One of my teachers is ready to pop with a baby girl due in September and we are having a shower next Friday.
> Last news: my hula hoop arrived on Thursday! I have been eyeing it cautiously, but thought it would be a fun way to exercise. I am uncomfortable in my clothes after a long, lazy summer, and I need to get back into some kind of exercise besides my hand-to-mouth moves!
> Happy day, dear friends!


----------



## preston

the air here has a cool tinge to it also gagesmom - i noticed while i was mowing that the leaves were starting to fall - not sure if it is the season or the lack of rain. i enjoy fall but definitely not looking forward to winter.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone, 11:00 am here.
> 
> A beautiful sunny day out. DH is off with a friend today on a long awaited motorcycle ride. I am so jealous but it was a boys thing today.
> 
> Gage and I are home today just hanging out, I have the day off work so I can take some more meds and try to get rested.
> 
> The recipes all sound delicious and I think I will have to try them seeing as Gage goes back to school on Tuesday I will be here and able to experiment in the kitchen.
> 
> I have just finished 2 pair of slippers for an order and the third set is started. Also I made a baby blanket(bernat baby blanket yarn, used grandmothers fave dishcloth pattern) for friend that dh is out with today. Always have a few baby things for boys or girls put aside, so I am also sending with him today 2 girl sweater sets.
> 
> It is only September 1st but it has been feeling like fall here for a week or so now. Some of the trees around town and out here have already started to change colors and lose some leaves.
> 
> Off for now to rummage through cupboards and find something for lunch.


----------



## preston

sorllenna - you know we are always here for you regardless of mood - hope you feel better soon and stop in.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Morning, all--I've just read up, though I am really not fit for human company right now (nothing serious, don't worry)...I will just say I am sending good thoughts to all and I loved the moon last night, too, though I didn't take any pictures. We had a cloudless sky and it was very bright and I always hope it will bring a good change!
> 
> Today I have to finish up some work and then will have my weekend. Bertha the cactus is going to have to have a bigger pot...she needs something heavier than she is to avoid tipping over (tied together now and leaning against the wall, sigh).
> 
> I'll check back as I can!


----------



## preston

someone refresh my memory on the baked deep fried zucchini please.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Saturday Morning from Kingman, Arizona USA - cooler weather with a chance of T Storms later today - 45% humidity which is just unheard of here except for Monsoon season. Normal humidity is in the single digits - I've seen it rain with only 30% humidity!!!! I love the reminder of the dump cake - I usually make it with yellow cake and apple pie filling. Great pictures - babies and daffodils, blue moons, totem poles, this computer screen is often my window to the world. DH seems to be making progress in his healing - we have postponed the foot specialist in Flagstaff - just to far to go at the moment....one problem at a time ha ha!! Headed to Home Depot today to pick up a 5 gallon bucket of paint for the exterior of the house and out buildings - it seems that something needs paint every spring and fall when the weather is cooler, so it works out fine- Burgers on the barbie Sunday or Monday depending on the rain and I am going to try the baked "deep fried" zucchini to go with. Still working on slippers and head bands for Christmas - I really need to take inventory and see where I stand - I have a few more hats to finish to meet my quota (self imposed) for the mission in town before Fall - it will be here before you know it. I hope that all the TPers are having a wonderful day - It's September already....how did that happen??? AZ


----------



## preston

marilyn - welcome back - so glad you stopped by - come back real soon - we would love to see you.

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> Hi Sam and All,
> I have been so busy getting our church bookstore ready to participate in our annual Greek Food Festival [we are food for the soul I guess ggg] that I haven't been on line for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I see you guys are really knocking yourselves out with these recipes! Way to Go... Love the dump cake recipe Sam. Sounds Delicious! But this reminds me. There is another dump cake with walnuts and apples that I have lost my recipe to. Would anybody out there happen to have this recipe and be willing to share it?
> 
> Thank you - Miss the Tea Party and all that you folks are up too!
> marilyn
> 
> PS I know many of you were having health issues, so much sadness... I know it is selfish of me but I would consider it a personal favor if you would all Please get, or stay, well!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks, Sam--I know I can count on my knitter buddies for support! I'm just out of sorts...feeling restless and lost my direction, I think...happens from time to time. I did get potato salad made (and only had one bite!) for the weekend; Bub says he wants to grill, so that should be good--will probably have some of the kids and maybe his ex over for that. I enjoy their company. I've been trying to do some fall cleaning, so I just feel overwhelmed, I guess, by how much there is to do. I am off work now, however, until Wednesday morning! WooHoo! Maybe I'll make a bigger dent in that shawl. It is back on track (or so my count from last night tells me), so I'm up to about 177 stitches in the row. I'm not sure how big it will be, in the end, though--have two more charts to get through and then I'll see how it's going.

I'm still trying to find happy places for all the newly potted plants--this always happens when I have to divide them, and I'm hoping to give some away if I can, though I think all my friends already have some. LOL

Now I've got one more rug to vacuum and a floor to sweep/mop. I thought this was supposed to be a holiday weekend?


----------



## preston

hey katynora - glad you stopped in - sounds like you have a good weekend planned - we would love to see you so stop in soon.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Hi, all. Just finished catching up on this week's party and I'm so glad to see even more new faces showing up. I've spent most of this week working on a baby blanket for my great-nephew who is due to arrive later this month - that and watching all the cable coverage of the Republican convention. The Democratic convention will be this coming week, so I'm hoping to finish the baby blanket while I watch that. Not offering any endorsements here; I'm just a political junkie!  I won't be around much this weekend as I have errands to run and then going over to friends this evening for campfire and a Dutch oven dinner. And tomorrow is my monthly Stitch 'n B**** group with a potluck brunch. I hope everyone's having a super great weekend!!


----------



## preston

what a great raffle item - great hooded towel - never would have thought of knitting one.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Daralene and TPers,
> 
> Here is a photo of the hooded baby towel, bibs and washcloths for our fundraiser raffle. I used I Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby, color is pistachio--much prettier than it shows and VERY soft. I am packing these and other goodies in a baby bath seat rather than a basket.


----------



## preston

angela - no more in the background for you - we love having you join us - new people always add so much to the conversation and the tea party - you come back real soon.

sorry about your computer crash - it has happened to all of us.

sam



Alexia said:


> Hi, SAM and EVERYONE
> 
> SAM, I love all your recipes. I've been copying them all down, as well as all the lovely patterns most of our friends here have been kindly posting, but two weeks ago my computer crushed andI've lost everything. I've telling myself to put all the files on discs from day to day, and I never got around to it. I'm very upset, but I'm taking the blame. I should have saved everything.
> 
> So far I've been staying in the background reading all the lovely chatter going on at the tea party, and loving it. I look forward to it by the weekend.
> Today I though I'll say hello to everyone so here I am. Just wanted to THANK YOU, SAM for doing such a good job with the tea party. I think I will make your lemmon chicken salad for tonight. It sounds good.
> 
> Love to all,
> 
> Angela


----------



## preston

patocenizo - what a trip - wow - hope you will have lots of pictures of share when you get home. we will be looking for you at the tea party.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Hi Sam, good afternoon and a great recipe. Presently my DH and I are on a cruise from sailing from Amsterdam to Norway, from Norway to Iceland, from Iceland to Greenland from Greenland to Newfoundland to Nova Scotia and then ending in New York. We were also supposed to Scotland but the weather is rough. Have a great week all of you..


----------



## preston

do you mean me marie diane - it is me - at least it was me the last time i looked in the mirror.

welcome to the tea party - so glad you stopped by - hope you make a habit of it becuase we would love to see you.

sam



Marie Diane said:


> Is that really you with the beard or is it a disguise?


----------



## bettyirene

I like the sound of that "dump" cake. Never heard of it before - here...I'll be trying that recipe for sure


----------



## preston

maybe there is hope we will get some more rain - we sure haven't gotten much yet.

have a fun time at the bbq.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Sam, the dump cake sounds wonderful all 3 of my boys love pineapple and cherries, will be making this the next time they are all here. I emptied our rain gauge at noon and we have had 3 1/2 inchs of rain since last night. It has rained a bit since I emptied it and more on the way. Mom has moved the grill into the garage and we will bbq in there with the cars out and the doors open. Taking my knitting with so maybe I can get something done. Why oh why does work always get in the way of life? lol


----------



## preston

hey rocking - so glad you decided to stop by - you will have to let us know how the eggplant turns out. come visit us as often as you can - there is always fresh tea under the cosy.

sam



Rocking in the Pines said:


> Sam, I'm new here and certainly enjoyed the tea party. It was serendipitous that you should include such a lovely eggplant recipe as I expect some in my weekly delivery from the farmers' co-op this week. Thanks.


----------



## bellestarr12

daralene said:


> Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:


Oh wow, Daralene! what an amazing photo! Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!

I'm still going through posts - all the recipes sound great! Hoping to find the Mexican earthquake cake, which I'll have to make just because of the name!

Thursday we went about an hour east to Willcox AZ to Apple Annie's Orchard - the higher elevation and cooler temps mean it's easier to grow some things there. I put some pics on my blog of our little friend Rory and her adventures in the orchard, and I just spent the whole morning blogging about my pickling adventures yesterday - zucchini relish and zucchini bread and butter pickles: http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com

DH and I both go back to work Tuesday, but later this afternoon we're going down to Sonoita (about an hour away and very rural - parts of the 1950s musical "Oklahoma" were filmed around there) for the Santa Cruz county fair. I'm hoping there will be animals and agricultural exhibits and canning and baking and especially knitting and crocheting on exhibit! The Pima County Fair here in Tucson has just turned into a bunch of commercial displays and of course rides and games. I love the smaller county fairs where people celebrate the work of their hands and what they themselves have grown. We've never been to this one, and I hope that's what we'll find.


----------



## preston

janet - welcome back to the tea party - i'm glad someone is getting some rain - we sure aren't. the wind has picked up a little - maybe that will blow some in - we could use it also.

looking forward to seeing you again real soon.

sam



Knitting mermaid said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> oops - i didn't say how it started did i - the tea party was started last year by fireball dave of london, uk - just recently he took a leave - his life was becomming very busy and did not have the time to spend here. he handed the reins to me and i have been the host since. i don't do much - open the new tea party every friday at six o'clock edt. the tea party lasts from one friday to the next so you new people - come join us whenever you can - we would be most pleased to have you in the conversation. i am sure we will have your favorite beverage on hand.
> 
> sam
> 
> Thanks for that background, Sam. I'm Janet from Kenosha Wisconsin. We have been getting a great drenching rain from Isaac for the past hour. So badly needed.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome Knitting mermaid, Knitting forever and Mawmaw12! Do come and join us more often! Sam will tell you of the beginnings of the tea party, when he replies to you! It is not the Boston variety!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bellestarr12

KateB, I am definitely going to try that Canadian Fruit Loaf! Thank you!


----------



## preston

we are sorlenna - we are always here for you - housework can put me in a mood too - lol. actually - with the roomba i don't feel so bad anymore - at least the floor looks good. lol

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, Sam--I know I can count on my knitter buddies for support! I'm just out of sorts...feeling restless and lost my direction, I think...happens from time to time. I did get potato salad made (and only had one bite!) for the weekend; Bub says he wants to grill, so that should be good--will probably have some of the kids and maybe his ex over for that. I enjoy their company. I've been trying to do some fall cleaning, so I just feel overwhelmed, I guess, by how much there is to do. I am off work now, however, until Wednesday morning! WooHoo! Maybe I'll make a bigger dent in that shawl. It is back on track (or so my count from last night tells me), so I'm up to about 177 stitches in the row. I'm not sure how big it will be, in the end, though--have two more charts to get through and then I'll see how it's going.
> 
> I'm still trying to find happy places for all the newly potted plants--this always happens when I have to divide them, and I'm hoping to give some away if I can, though I think all my friends already have some. LOL
> 
> Now I've got one more rug to vacuum and a floor to sweep/mop. I thought this was supposed to be a holiday weekend?


----------



## bellestarr12

MawMaw12 said:


> Hi everyone! I piped in several weeks ago to let you know I was here but having a little down time. I have fibromyalga so have times when I hurt and am blah. So please forgive me for coming and going. Thought I would let you know a little about me. I live in the Shenandoh Valley of Virginia. Have five grown and married daughters, 12 grand children and 12 great grandchildren, so I'm no spring chicken. I knit, crochet, quilt and do bead work. Due to fibro I am tired a lot so do a lot of hand work but knitting is my first love. Right now I am busy with Christmas gifts. I sure do enjoy joining you on TP days and reading your post. Sam you are such a good host.


MawMaw12, I've only been in Virginia once, driving cross-country to visit in-laws in New England, but we slowed down and spent a couple of days in the Shenandoah Valley, which has to be one of the most beautiful places in the world! Nice to see you back at the Tea Party!


----------



## preston

bettyirene - thanks for stopping by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and that you will be back real soon. let us know what you think of the dump cake.

sam



bettyirene said:


> I like the sound of that "dump" cake. Never heard of it before - here...I'll be trying that recipe for sure


----------



## bellestarr12

myfanwy said:


> the two grand kids in a field of Daffodils- no allergy problems here, obviously!!! Christchurch is known here for it's spring display, later it will be the blue bells


Oh what lovely flowers! What lovely, happy grandkids! You'll have to post bluebell pictures when they bloom :thumbup:


----------



## preston

hope you take lots of picture to share with your tea party friends. i love county fairs - the defiance county fair is a lot of fun - being rural there are always lots of animals.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, Daralene! what an amazing photo! Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm still going through posts - all the recipes sound great! Hoping to find the Mexican earthquake cake, which I'll have to make just because of the name!
> 
> Thursday we went about an hour east to Willcox AZ to Apple Annie's Orchard - the higher elevation and cooler temps mean it's easier to grow some things there. I put some pics on my blog of our little friend Rory and her adventures in the orchard, and I just spent the whole morning blogging about my pickling adventures yesterday - zucchini relish and zucchini bread and butter pickles: http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> DH and I both go back to work Tuesday, but later this afternoon we're going down to Sonoita (about an hour away and very rural - parts of the 1950s musical "Oklahoma" were filmed around there) for the Santa Cruz county fair. I'm hoping there will be animals and agricultural exhibits and canning and baking and especially knitting and crocheting on exhibit! The Pima County Fair here in Tucson has just turned into a bunch of commercial displays and of course rides and games. I love the smaller county fairs where people celebrate the work of their hands and what they themselves have grown. We've never been to this one, and I hope that's what we'll find.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

You know, I leave you folks alone for a couple of hours and come back to 4 or 5 more pages to catch up on!! LOL How am I ever going to get any housework and laundry done before guests and house guests arrive for dinner tomorrow, if I can't keep up with you all?

So good to see all the new faces/voices already joining in the Party. Sam, you're just a great host, making everyone welcome and comfortable enough to join in the conversations going on around the table.

DH has gone ground hunting on some of the farms around here before the critters eat up any more of the meager crops that made it through the drought. It's his contribution to the local agricultural economy.

Tim and his mom went to one of the local parks for a session on the swings. That may not sound like a big deal for most 14 yos but for a CP kid who lost his confidence in his ability to stay on his feet following all those surgeries last year, it's a very big step. 

The ability to maintain balance when one has CP sometimes takes a lot of mental effort. Having lost his confidence in his body and growing several inches in this last year has changed his center of gravity. Combined, they have really changed his perception of his physical control of his body.
His physical therapist is working toward his being able to walk across the room with his Loftstrands (special canes) by the time he graduates from High School.

What cheering will go on if that actually happens! Wow! Just thinking about the possiblility raises goose bumps!!

Back to the quilting, ladies and gentlemen. Emjoy your evening/afternoon.

Ohio Joy


----------



## bellestarr12

Poledra65 said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone. Sam, wonderful Tea Party again, recipes sound wonderful.
> I didn't make it on at all Thursday or Friday, so now I need to do catch up.
> I just got back from walking to the farmers market on Main St to get potatoes and a few other things that looked wonderful.
> 
> We had a busy two days, Thursday was the specialist in Ft. Collins, the doctor pretty much ruled out MS, said he isn't sure what it is, never seen her symptoms before, but he thinks it's inflammation in the bone, so he did a bunch of tests, some have to be sent off to the Mayo Clinic, blood work (7 vials), and xrays. Hopefully something will show an answer. She was rather impressed with the doctor, he didn't talk down to her or act like he thought it was all in her head, but was genuinely concerned.
> Then while in Ft Collins, we went to Panera, I love Panera, and we went to Pet Smart.
> 
> Yesterday was off to Scottsbluff to get her pain perscription filled, Knutters whole foods, Safeway and Walmart for groceries, very satisfying shopping trip.
> 
> So Now, I am praying all are healing and doing well and that any family meetings and get togethers go well.
> 
> Off to get caught up. Hugs.


Poledra, I'm praying for you too. Took my mom to the eye doctor the other day and she made me stay in the waiting room b/c when I go in the doctor just talks to me (I don't encourage that). And that's fine - Mom's 89 but still mentally sharp and doesn't need me to run interference (though I like to also hear what they say, and her primary is much more respectful of her intelligence)


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Daralene, you must share what type and brand of camera you are using
> :mrgreen: I have been researching for a new camera, want some type of digital 35mm that has interchangable lenses. Have looked at the Cannon and the Nicon (sp) so many choices, LOL. I have 4 of the film style 35mm, Cannon, Niccon and my Dad's 2, I haven't checked them out as yet, he's been gone 2 yrs in Dec, I know I should get over some of it, but we shared a hobby and I haven't gotten back into it yet.
> Love, Love, LOVE the pictures.. and yes, a tripod is a wonderful tool. I have 3, but my favorite is a monopod that I got 35 yrs ago, (gads I can't be this old :shock: ) I love that it is so portable and has legs that extend out if I want to have it stand alone. (Ask for both ;-) ) Gotta run, have to get to the bank and Farmers Market before they sell out of the good stuff ;-)


Marianne.....We have so much in common. I love photography and take way, way too many photos when I get in my creative moods. So glad though as I have photos of my father before he passed on and did a series on him. Sadly he died at 62, younger than me now. I have done books on the grandchildren, not published or anything, just for the family. My camera is a Nikon Coolpix P80 but I'm sure they have improved on it. I kept waiting to buy a digital until I could get the latest megapixels but they kept improving them before I would even finish picking, so finally DH talked me into buying one. The Zoom always stopped when you are taking a photo and I didn't know you could take it beyond to sky shots. Obviously from my last photo I posted, it is not good for planets, but at least it was good for the moon. Can't wait till you get the camera you want and to see more of your photos. Seeing others photos inspires my creativity. Here's to a new camera for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Auntie L said:


> It was so fitting for Neil Armstrong's funeral to be a blue moon occasion.
> 
> In case you don't know what a Blue Moon is you know the old saying 'once in a blue moon' well it is when there are 2 full moons in a month - it doesn't happen often hence the once in a blue moon quib.
> 
> Now there is probably some mathematical equation to figure the blue moon event but I like to be surprised.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that calendars (wall) don't have the moon phases printed on them? - you really have to look for one. Yes I still like my wall calendar.
> 
> A side note: when my mom passed (1986) we were clearing the house and came across stacks of yearly calendars filed neatly in a closet. In each and every calendar was her daily diary little notes in each little square for the day. and every day, I mean every day was written the high and low temp, and rain fall, if any. Her name was Fanchon


How much that calendar must mean to you. Wonderful memories for sure.


----------



## Karena

Hey Sam, 
Just finished copying your cake recipe. I made a cake or cobbler type thing that called for cherries, a mix that was supposed to turn a little chrispy on top, but it came out floating in butter. Must have copied it wrong. One of my first in the 1060's. I will give yours a try. Sounds great. 
Try this one: 
I have a similar recipe, call it "Fruit Cake" then no one seems too intested until they see it. Mother called it Coconut Cocktail Cake. It has one 15 oz can fruit cocktail added to a yellow cake recipe. For liquid, include the juice. I put the can of fruit in a processor, or mash it a little. Calls for one yellow cake mix, 3 eggs, 3/8 cup oil, juice and fruit. Top with shredded coconut. Pretty easy, can't go wrong. 
Grease and flour the baking pan. Bake 350-metal-325 glass for about 35 minutes. Test with a toothpick. After the cake is half cooled, if you want to get fancy, prepare a powder sugar, fruit juice glaze, maybe grate a little zest into the glaze, orange and lemon. Lime for color? Poke fork holes into and drizzle glaze. I feel the cake is enough, sweet and moist. 
I may try one with cranberries for holidays. I think I will start with a 1/2 cake and start testing. Cupcakes with a little deco? 
Let me know what you think. You asked for my rum cake last year too. Rich and heavy, but soooo good. 
Have a good week. 
Karen


----------



## Ask4j

You posted some wonderful recipes Sam. Thank you. The Dump cake is a must try. and your 90 minutes rolls sound great too. I have never put a pan of boiling water in the oven for raising bread dough before but it sure makes sense for quick rise. I always let bread rise inside the oven after pre-heating a bit then leaving the oven light on to keep it warm--also stuffing a tea towel in the oven vent under one of the burners keeps the warm air in (the oven, of course, should be turned off and remove the tea towel before turning it on).


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> You know, I leave you folks alone for a couple of hours and come back to 4 or 5 more pages to catch up on!! LOL How am I ever going to get any housework and laundry done before guests and house guests arrive for dinner tomorrow, if I can't keep up with you all?
> 
> So good to see all the new faces/voices already joining in the Party. Sam, you're just a great host, making everyone welcome and comfortable enough to join in the conversations going on around the table.
> 
> DH has gone ground hunting on some of the farms around here before the critters eat up any more of the meager crops that made it through the drought. It's his contribution to the local agricultural economy.
> 
> Tim and his mom went to one of the local parks for a session on the swings. That may not sound like a big deal for most 14 yos but for a CP kid who lost his confidence in his ability to stay on his feet following all those surgeries last year, it's a very big step.
> 
> The ability to maintain balance when one has CP sometimes takes a lot of mental effort. Having lost his confidence in his body and growing several inches in this last year has changed his center of gravity. Combined, they have really changed his perception of his physical control of his body.
> His physical therapist is working toward his being able to walk across the room with his Loftstrands (special canes) by the time he graduates from High School.
> 
> What cheering will go on if that actually happens! Wow! Just thinking about the possiblility raises goose bumps!!
> 
> Back to the quilting, ladies and gentlemen. Emjoy your evening/afternoon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Go Tim!! :thumbup:


----------



## preston

sending bushels of positive and healing energy to tim.

sam

the whole tea party will be cheering at graduation time.



jheiens said:


> You know, I leave you folks alone for a couple of hours and come back to 4 or 5 more pages to catch up on!! LOL How am I ever going to get any housework and laundry done before guests and house guests arrive for dinner tomorrow, if I can't keep up with you all?
> 
> So good to see all the new faces/voices already joining in the Party. Sam, you're just a great host, making everyone welcome and comfortable enough to join in the conversations going on around the table.
> 
> DH has gone ground hunting on some of the farms around here before the critters eat up any more of the meager crops that made it through the drought. It's his contribution to the local agricultural economy.
> 
> Tim and his mom went to one of the local parks for a session on the swings. That may not sound like a big deal for most 14 yos but for a CP kid who lost his confidence in his ability to stay on his feet following all those surgeries last year, it's a very big step.
> 
> The ability to maintain balance when one has CP sometimes takes a lot of mental effort. Having lost his confidence in his body and growing several inches in this last year has changed his center of gravity. Combined, they have really changed his perception of his physical control of his body.
> His physical therapist is working toward his being able to walk across the room with his Loftstrands (special canes) by the time he graduates from High School.
> 
> What cheering will go on if that actually happens! Wow! Just thinking about the possiblility raises goose bumps!!
> 
> Back to the quilting, ladies and gentlemen. Emjoy your evening/afternoon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

DorisT said:


> Thanks for the Labor or Labour Day info, 5mm. I didn't realize it began in Canada. I believe we share Veteran's Day, also. One time DH and I were on a trip by train across Canada, beginning in Toronto, and we were all Americans except one Canadian couple. They led us in a prayer and a little ceremony at a park we visited. I was really impressed.


Yes, I do believe we do share Veteran's Day with you. In Canada, we call it Remembrance Day. With you being our southern neighbour, we do have lots in common but there are a few little things that are different. But the differences do make for interesting conversation and it is always good for me to learn about other customs in other countries.

What does Australia do for Labour Day and is it the same? I dont know even if it is at the same time. Darowil? who else is at the Tea Party from Australia? What about those who come from other countries? Kate from Scotland? when is your Labour Day? :?:


----------



## daralene

Settleg...So sorry your computer is acting up. So hard to use the phone!!!

Sam...What a busy schedule with working and the grandchildren. Here's to Birthday time off and have a great one. Don't burn those birthday candles at both ends like you are yourself. ;-) 

5mmdpns...Always nice to learn more about my home country. I have forgotten much since moving to the States at the age of 11. Sometimes when I go to visit my aunt in St Catharine's, she will say it will be quite busy at the border as we have a holiday that day. She is right. Best not to go on a holiday unless you want to sit for a few hours.

Poledra...So glad MS is ruled out but it must be difficult waiting for a diagnosis. If I remember correctly, this is your MIL?? Hope you find something out soon. Where he sent the blood is one of the top places in the country!!!! :thumbup: Sure you knew that but it was just named second in the country after a hospital in Mass.

MrsDoof...Enjoy Father's Day with your DH.

Needleme...So glad your mother is tolerating her treatments well. Each person is so different and it is so wonderful to hear she is doing well and has a positive attitude. Here's to total remission.:thumbup: 

GagesMom...We are seeing some trees changing color also and I don't know why as it is so hot. Must've been the few cooler days and nights we had. Bet it is beautiful up your way. I have relatives all over Ontario.:thumbup: 

PupLover...Thanks and yes, I did look up the meaning. I guess I knew this and forgot it, but think I will remember it this time. Auntie L. mentioned it isn't on the calendar, so we just have to look for it. Thanks to someone on here saying that we were having one, I got to go out and take that photo.

Needleme & Puplover...I have hoola hoops too for the grandkids and I can't do it. I'll blame it on the hoola hoop as they were outside and got water inside them, so it's all because of that....Not Me :shock: LOL

AZSticks...So glad to hear that DH is finally healing. Yes, one problem at a time is more than enough. Have fun painting.  

SouthernGal & Marianne...I'll have to try the frozen garlic too when I get my garden next year. Plan on doing that. Love the roasted garlic too. Mmmmmm


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> sending bushels of positive and healing energy to tim.
> 
> sam
> 
> the whole tea party will be cheering at graduation time.
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I leave you folks alone for a couple of hours and come back to 4 or 5 more pages to catch up on!! LOL How am I ever going to get any housework and laundry done before guests and house guests arrive for dinner tomorrow, if I can't keep up with you all?
> 
> So good to see all the new faces/voices already joining in the Party. Sam, you're just a great host, making everyone welcome and comfortable enough to join in the conversations going on around the table.
> 
> DH has gone ground hunting on some of the farms around here before the critters eat up any more of the meager crops that made it through the drought. It's his contribution to the local agricultural economy.
> 
> Tim and his mom went to one of the local parks for a session on the swings. That may not sound like a big deal for most 14 yos but for a CP kid who lost his confidence in his ability to stay on his feet following all those surgeries last year, it's a very big step.
> 
> The ability to maintain balance when one has CP sometimes takes a lot of mental effort. Having lost his confidence in his body and growing several inches in this last year has changed his center of gravity. Combined, they have really changed his perception of his physical control of his body.
> His physical therapist is working toward his being able to walk across the room with his Loftstrands (special canes) by the time he graduates from High School.
> 
> What cheering will go on if that actually happens! Wow! Just thinking about the possiblility raises goose bumps!!
> 
> Back to the quilting, ladies and gentlemen. Emjoy your evening/afternoon.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

Oh Yes, that would be so fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll be cheering from up here if that happens. ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Here is the Earthquake Cake recipe I copied off a cooking site. I would suppose that the Mexican Earthquake Cake is similar if not the same, just a new name to an old recipe. Funny how the recipes get new names as they make their way around the world! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I got this from a SW cookbook some time ago. It gets its name because the cake is cracked with crevices on top when done. If you love German chocolate cake, but hate the time consuming process,,,this cake is wonderful!! It reminds me of my grandma's 3 layer German chocolate cake. It's too rich for just the two of us, so hubby looks forward to family gatherings and holidays or his birthday, smile. I love this because I love cream cheese and German chocolate and the fact that it is super easy!

1 (18 ounce) German chocolate cake mix 
1 1/4 cups water (or as called for by the cake mix directions) 
3 eggs (or as called for by the cake mix directions) 
1/2 cup oil (or as called for by the cake mix directions) 
1 cup coconut 
1 cup pecan pieces 
1/2 cup margarine, softened 
8 ounces cream cheese, softened 
1 lb powdered sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
Directions:
1
spray 9x13" pan with oil and set oven to 350°F.
2
spread the coconut and pecan pieces evenly on the bottom of pan.
3
prepare the cake mix according to directions on box, and pour over coconut and pecan pieces
4
mix well together: margarine, cream cheese, vanilla and powered sugar.
5
spoon over cake in dollops, no need to spread evenly.
6
bake for approx 40-50 minutes.
7
check with toothpick for doneness.
8
cake will be cracked on top, but should be a moist cake.

http://www.food.com/recipe/earthquake-cake-62737


----------



## preston

thanks for stopping by for a cuppa and sharing your great recipe - will definitely need to try it.

i was wodering if you took the cranberries through a quick zip in the good processor - just enough so you have little chunks left - or you could dice them by hand - put in bowl with a little sugar (like you do strawberries) to draw out their juice and then use it in the cake - wonder if that would work.

i make a cranberry salad with cranberries (diced) and apples (diced) and a little sugar - you could also add drained crushed pineapple.

sounds like i am going to do some experimenting too. lol

sam



Karena said:


> Hey Sam,
> Just finished copying your cake recipe. I made a cake or cobbler type thing that called for cherries, a mix that was supposed to turn a little chrispy on top, but it came out floating in butter. Must have copied it wrong. One of my first in the 1060's. I will give yours a try. Sounds great.
> Try this one:
> I have a similar recipe, call it "Fruit Cake" then no one seems too intested until they see it. Mother called it Coconut Cocktail Cake. It has one 15 oz can fruit cocktail added to a yellow cake recipe. For liquid, include the juice. I put the can of fruit in a processor, or mash it a little. Calls for one yellow cake mix, 3 eggs, 3/8 cup oil, juice and fruit. Top with shredded coconut. Pretty easy, can't go wrong.
> Grease and flour the baking pan. Bake 350-metal-325 glass for about 35 minutes. Test with a toothpick. After the cake is half cooled, if you want to get fancy, prepare a powder sugar, fruit juice glaze, maybe grate a little zest into the glaze, orange and lemon. Lime for color? Poke fork holes into and drizzle glaze. I feel the cake is enough, sweet and moist.
> I may try one with cranberries for holidays. I think I will start with a 1/2 cake and start testing. Cupcakes with a little deco?
> Let me know what you think.  You asked for my rum cake last year too. Rich and heavy, but soooo good.
> Have a good week.
> Karen


----------



## daralene

Bellestar....I love your blogsite: 
Thursday we went about an hour east to Willcox AZ to Apple Annie's Orchard - the higher elevation and cooler temps mean it's easier to grow some things there. I put some pics on my blog of our little friend Rory and her adventures in the orchard, and I just spent the whole morning blogging about my pickling adventures yesterday - zucchini relish and zucchini bread and butter pickles: http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com

Great photography too along with recipes and hearing from you. What fun to have you here at the TP. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 81brighteyes

myfanwy said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick hello to say my computer won't boot so I'm using my iPhone...grrrr. Hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Myfanwy, Just wanted to say how much I love the photos of your adorable granddaughters amongst the beautiful daffodils. The photo reminds me of when I was about 10 years old and behind us on our neighbor's property was almost an acre of daffodils. What a beautiful memory. Be sure to show us a photo of the bluebells when they are in bloom. (Didn't want to make too long a post with the photo, etc., so posted it on this one even though it has nothing to do with the one above this.)


----------



## daralene

Dori Sage said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:
> 
> 
> 
> A blue moon is the second full moon in any month.
Click to expand...

Dori...Hi, so nice to see you. How are you doing??? Ooops!! Not caught up yet and just saw a post from page 8 saying you went on a date with no bells, but that's fine, it's great to get out and have fun, I hope it was at least fun with no pressure. Sorry about the dehydration. Wow, hope you are ok. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2

bellestarr12 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the two grand kids in a field of Daffodils- no allergy problems here, obviously!!! Christchurch is known here for it's spring display, later it will be the blue bells
> 
> 
> 
> Oh what lovely flowers! What lovely, happy grandkids! You'll have to post bluebell pictures when they bloom :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I'll ask Peter to post some more if he gets a chance!


----------



## jheiens

Thanks, Sam and KateB, for the encouragement to Tim. He's such a great kid. To be the ''gram'' of such a child whose whole life has been a struggle for him and yet to hear him wake with a song on his lips and a smile on his face nearly every morning is such a blessing to all of us in the family.

What is the line in Scripture. . .''joy unspeakable . . .?''

Off to fix him some supper. Later. Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

yummy 5mm - thanks for sharing.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Here is the Earthquake Cake recipe I copied off a cooking site. I would suppose that the Mexican Earthquake Cake is similar if not the same, just a new name to an old recipe. Funny how the recipes get new names as they make their way around the world!


----------



## Lurker 2

81brighteyes said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick hello to say my computer won't boot so I'm using my iPhone...grrrr. Hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Myfanwy, Just wanted to say how much I love the photos of your adorable granddaughters amongst the beautiful daffodils. The photo reminds me of when I was about 10 years old and behind us on our neighbor's property was almost an acre of daffodils. What a beautiful memory. Be sure to show us a photo of the bluebells when they are in bloom. (Didn't want to make too long a post with the photo, etc., so posted it on this one even though it has nothing to do with the one above this.)
Click to expand...

I was not clear that the younger one is the DGS I am wary of posting an identifiable photo of them, but their Mum had one on her facebook page, so I thought ok! I will have to drop a hint about the blue bells!


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Labor or Labour Day info, 5mm. I didn't realize it began in Canada. I believe we share Veteran's Day, also. One time DH and I were on a trip by train across Canada, beginning in Toronto, and we were all Americans except one Canadian couple. They led us in a prayer and a little ceremony at a park we visited. I was really impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do believe we do share Veteran's Day with you. In Canada, we call it Remembrance Day. With you being our southern neighbour, we do have lots in common but there are a few little things that are different. But the differences do make for interesting conversation and it is always good for me to learn about other customs in other countries.
> 
> What does Australia do for Labour Day and is it the same? I dont know even if it is at the same time. Darowil? who else is at the Tea Party from Australia? What about those who come from other countries? Kate from Scotland? when is your Labour Day? :?:
Click to expand...

We don't have a Labour Day and I can't think of anything that's similar. What is your Labour Day to celebrate/commemorate?


----------



## 81brighteyes

There is a post above where on of the TPers said something about garlic and ice cube trays. I've looked on some pages where there must have been details pertaining to that, but cannot find it. I never seem to be able to use my fresh garlic (I have to buy mine) before some of it starts going bad and was wondering if there is way to keep it by freezing it. Does someone have the answer? Thanks in advance.


----------



## daralene

Well, I won't get caught up. DH needs the computer and I'm going to the State Fair tomorrow with a friend. Sorry I missed seeing all your posts. Love and Hugs to all. Prayers for those who are sick. Oh, he went in to the piano so I will see if I can post the photos from Lilydale. It is a community of psychics and I didn't get a reading but went to their church service and into the shops and enjoyed the area. Have ben there before to hear some special speakers, such as Wayne Dyer, Deepak Chopra, and James Van Praagh. Went this time because a friend felt badly that others didn't invite her to go with them on a trip so this was what she wanted to do, so off we went. :lol:


----------



## DorisT

AZ sticks, give me a couple of days to find the pattern for the kids' boot slippers. I have a folder of patterns I've used, but when I straighten things up I tend to lose them. I'm sure everyone has had that happen. :XD:


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Labor or Labour Day info, 5mm. I didn't realize it began in Canada. I believe we share Veteran's Day, also. One time DH and I were on a trip by train across Canada, beginning in Toronto, and we were all Americans except one Canadian couple. They led us in a prayer and a little ceremony at a park we visited. I was really impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do believe we do share Veteran's Day with you. In Canada, we call it Remembrance Day. With you being our southern neighbour, we do have lots in common but there are a few little things that are different. But the differences do make for interesting conversation and it is always good for me to learn about other customs in other countries.
> 
> What does Australia do for Labour Day and is it the same? I dont know even if it is at the same time. Darowil? who else is at the Tea Party from Australia? What about those who come from other countries? Kate from Scotland? when is your Labour Day? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a Labour Day and I can't think of anything that's similar. What is your Labour Day to celebrate/commemorate?
Click to expand...

The rights of workers and unions. An eight hour work day was formally recognized and unions were on their way to being placed in the workplaces. Workplace standards for the health and safety of the employees were being recognized as being important. The employers now had to start making sure that people were treated as humans with needs and not as machines that never broke down. The common laborer now had a voice and a say as to what went on in the work places. Originally the Labour Day in Canada was in the spring, but then it was moved to the fall sometime in the 1890's. Now it is usually known as the last long weekend of the summer before school/college/university starts and is often used as the weekend to move so the kids can get settled in before school/college/university begins.


----------



## bettyirene

preston said:


> bettyirene - thanks for stopping by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and that you will be back real soon. let us know what you think of the dump cake.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> bettyirene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sound of that "dump" cake. Never heard of it before - here...I'll be trying that recipe for sure
Click to expand...

Believe me Sam, I have dumped plenty of cakes down my throat, in my 65 years...lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Well, I won't get caught up. DH needs the computer and I'm going to the State Fair tomorrow with a friend. Sorry I missed seeing all your posts. Love and Hugs to all. Prayers for those who are sick. Oh, he went in to the piano so I will see if I can post the photos from Lilydale. It is a community of psychics and I didn't get a reading but went to their church service and into the shops and enjoyed the area. Have ben there before to hear some special speakers, such as Wayne Dyer, Deepak Chopra, and James Van Praagh. Went this time because a friend felt badly that others didn't invite her to go with them on a trip so this was what she wanted to do, so off we went. :lol:


love both photos- the bowl in particular!


----------



## bettyirene

Australia (in most states here), have the Labour Day, as a Public Holiday, the first Monday in October (for Sydney anyway). Most people here just think of it as a "day off work". I don't know anyone here who actually celebrates the day in a particular way.


----------



## Lurker 2

bettyirene said:


> Australia (in most states here), have the Labour Day, as a Public Holiday, the first Monday in October (for Sydney anyway). Most people here just think of it as a "day off work". I don't know anyone here who actually celebrates the day in a particular way.


Last monday of October normally here- last day to plant out your tomatoes, and various other crops- to catch the better weather! Celebrates the 40 hour week, which so few still have.


----------



## 5mmdpns

bettyirene said:


> Australia (in most states here), have the Labour Day, as a Public Holiday, the first Monday in October (for Sydney anyway). Most people here just think of it as a "day off work". I don't know anyone here who actually celebrates the day in a particular way.


Thanks for the info!!! What is so nice about the Tea Party, is that we get to learn about things from other countries!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> bettyirene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia (in most states here), have the Labour Day, as a Public Holiday, the first Monday in October (for Sydney anyway). Most people here just think of it as a "day off work". I don't know anyone here who actually celebrates the day in a particular way.
> 
> 
> 
> Last monday of October normally here- last day to plant out your tomatoes, and various other crops- to catch the better weather! Celebrates the 40 hour week, which so few still have.
Click to expand...

Nice to know myfanwy!! Of course, in October, for your part of the world, you will be going into spring/summer! The second Monday of October, here in Canada we celebrate the harvest with Thanksgiving statutory holiday.


----------



## Bulldog

Hello My Sweet Friends,
I am just now finishing up reading all the posts
5mmdpns, how sweet of you to treat your nieces to such a visit. Just think what a memory you gave them.
margewharples...I sincerely am concerned that you get your meds when you need them. YOU ARE NOT alone. We love you
Sortenna, I know how frustrated one can feel when a project gives you trouble. Been there. Hope you get Bertha straight.
81 Brighteyes, we always put our roasts in the crockpot because of the tenderness. We coat ours with salt, pepper, and meat tenderizer, then cut two onions in slices and let it cook at least eight hours. Sometimes I stir the onions around midway.
westcoast kitty...love omelets!
Dreamweaver...here's a hug and prayer for you. So pray your brothers are going to come through for you. You need some relief. You and your DH aren't in best of health yourselves.
Strawberry4U...I am right there with you. I can no longer stand for long periods in the kitchen and look for good recipes that don't require so much. I am already planning (in my mind_) on cooking lot of thanksgiving ahead of time and delegating rest to my girls.
Myfanwy & Daralene...loved, loved, loved the pictures. I love the daffodil. It has sentimental value to me. Grans are precious, so full of joy
Needleme...I'm with you girlfriend on the hand-to-mouth exerscise
Purl2diva...hope you bring in a bunch for your fundraiser. Items you have made are so pretty you should
Ohio Joy...Kudos and prayers to Tim. Keep us posted. We truly care
I am going to brave the crowd and go to some of the sales tomorrow. Want to spend Monday with my knitting. I am on my third ripple strip of my King Sized Afghan. I feel like it will take at least fifteen. I love the pattern. I cast on two extra stitches so I could slip first stitch and knit last stitch, so it will be easy to sew strips together. I love the color. It is Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn Cream.
I have a recipe we put in the cookbook we compiled at church for Earthquake Cake, but is not Mexican.
Hope you all have a wonderful holiday.
SSam, take good care of our expectant mother. You know we are gonna want pictures. BYW, I missed this past week's tp. How do I get it when it is not sent to me? I miss you guys when I can't. You are doing such a great job, Sam. We all appreciate you and love you. Hope breathing is better for you.
Where was Joe today. Guess he is still cleaning. I have done a lot but lot more to do. He is such good inspiration to get things organized.


----------



## bellestarr12

daralene said:


> Bellestar....I love your blogsite:
> Thursday we went about an hour east to Willcox AZ to Apple Annie's Orchard - the higher elevation and cooler temps mean it's easier to grow some things there. I put some pics on my blog of our little friend Rory and her adventures in the orchard, and I just spent the whole morning blogging about my pickling adventures yesterday - zucchini relish and zucchini bread and butter pickles: http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> Great photography too along with recipes and hearing from you. What fun to have you here at the TP. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Daralene, thanks so much! I love doing it and wish I could spend more time at it!


----------



## bellestarr12

5mmdpns, thanks so much for posting the Earthquake Cake recipe. Next time we have a big get-together, that's what I'm making! I'd make it right now but the Weight Watchers fairy would punish me. ;-)


----------



## Sorlenna

Cream cheese and chocolate...yeah...I will have to try and remember that when my birthday comes around again in a few months! I figure if I make my own cake, I get exactly what I want. LOL

Tonight is hot dogs and baked taters for supper--off to eat!


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Sam and KateB, for the encouragement to Tim. He's such a great kid. To be the ''gram'' of such a child whose whole life has been a struggle for him and yet to hear him wake with a song on his lips and a smile on his face nearly every morning is such a blessing to all of us in the family.
> 
> What is the line in Scripture. . .''joy unspeakable . . .?''
> 
> Off to fix him some supper. Later. Ohio Joy


I believe you are referring to a hymn, the chorus of which is "It is joy unspeakable and full of glory, full of glory......." It is so inspiring to hear of Tim and his abilities of overcoming his struggles. It must have been very tiring and discouraging at times but there is always hope for better days ahead!


----------



## Needleme

OK, reporting on my first hula-hooping session today with my new 2.5 lb exercise hoop. Puts a little more hoop in my hula. Five minutes without breaking anything or letting the hoop drop! It did work up a glow. It was fun! For right now, enough for today--


----------



## AZ Sticks

I had to google it Sam- I need to do a better job of cut, paste and print with the recipes and make sure that I note who put it up.... I'm sure someone will step up and take credit- but here is the link for the recipe - this is going to be my attempt at keeping the calories in line on Monday when we bar b q cheese burgers....my fave! AZ


preston said:


> someone refresh my memory on the baked deep fried zucchini please.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday Morning from Kingman, Arizona USA - cooler weather with a chance of T Storms later today - 45% humidity which is just unheard of here except for Monsoon season. Normal humidity is in the single digits - I've seen it rain with only 30% humidity!!!! I love the reminder of the dump cake - I usually make it with yellow cake and apple pie filling. Great pictures - babies and daffodils, blue moons, totem poles, this computer screen is often my window to the world. DH seems to be making progress in his healing - we have postponed the foot specialist in Flagstaff - just to far to go at the moment....one problem at a time ha ha!! Headed to Home Depot today to pick up a 5 gallon bucket of paint for the exterior of the house and out buildings - it seems that something needs paint every spring and fall when the weather is cooler, so it works out fine- Burgers on the barbie Sunday or Monday depending on the rain and I am going to try the baked "deep fried" zucchini to go with. Still working on slippers and head bands for Christmas - I really need to take inventory and see where I stand - I have a few more hats to finish to meet my quota (self imposed) for the mission in town before Fall - it will be here before you know it. I hope that all the TPers are having a wonderful day - It's September already....how did that happen??? AZ
Click to expand...


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh Gee - do you need the link??? Brother my mind is gone.....
http://caloriecount.about.com/oven-fried-zucchini-rounds-recipe-r941561


----------



## AZ Sticks

No problem DorisT - I have plenty to keep me busy for now anyway!! AZ


DorisT said:


> AZ sticks, give me a couple of days to find the pattern for the kids' boot slippers. I have a folder of patterns I've used, but when I straighten things up I tend to lose them. I'm sure everyone has had that happen. :XD:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks daralene - AZ


daralene said:


> Settleg...So sorry your computer is acting up. So hard to use the phone!!!
> 
> Sam...What a busy schedule with working and the grandchildren. Here's to Birthday time off and have a great one. Don't burn those birthday candles at both ends like you are yourself. ;-)
> 
> 5mmdpns...Always nice to learn more about my home country. I have forgotten much since moving to the States at the age of 11. Sometimes when I go to visit my aunt in St Catharine's, she will say it will be quite busy at the border as we have a holiday that day. She is right. Best not to go on a holiday unless you want to sit for a few hours.
> 
> Poledra...So glad MS is ruled out but it must be difficult waiting for a diagnosis. If I remember correctly, this is your MIL?? Hope you find something out soon. Where he sent the blood is one of the top places in the country!!!! :thumbup: Sure you knew that but it was just named second in the country after a hospital in Mass.
> 
> MrsDoof...Enjoy Father's Day with your DH.
> 
> Needleme...So glad your mother is tolerating her treatments well. Each person is so different and it is so wonderful to hear she is doing well and has a positive attitude. Here's to total remission.:thumbup:
> 
> GagesMom...We are seeing some trees changing color also and I don't know why as it is so hot. Must've been the few cooler days and nights we had. Bet it is beautiful up your way. I have relatives all over Ontario.:thumbup:
> 
> PupLover...Thanks and yes, I did look up the meaning. I guess I knew this and forgot it, but think I will remember it this time. Auntie L. mentioned it isn't on the calendar, so we just have to look for it. Thanks to someone on here saying that we were having one, I got to go out and take that photo.
> 
> Needleme & Puplover...I have hoola hoops too for the grandkids and I can't do it. I'll blame it on the hoola hoop as they were outside and got water inside them, so it's all because of that....Not Me :shock: LOL
> 
> AZSticks...So glad to hear that DH is finally healing. Yes, one problem at a time is more than enough. Have fun painting.
> 
> SouthernGal & Marianne...I'll have to try the frozen garlic too when I get my garden next year. Plan on doing that. Love the roasted garlic too. Mmmmmm


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> daralene - where and what does your husband teach - have an idea it has to do with music.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TP friends.....Went on a daytrip with a friend yesterday and trip was 5 hrs. all total. I drove and was I exhausted today. It was fun and we had perfect weather. I will have to share some photos I took tomorrow. Might go to the State Fair Sunday with another friend and Monday I will get food from Dinosaur Barbecue for a family get-together. DS and his wife are trying to get their house ready to list as they moved in with his MIL to take care of her since she has non-hodgkins lymphoma and it was on the spine. The grandkids are so great helping their Grandma Lois and I am so proud of my son. She has learned to walk again but when she couldn't he helped her up to the shower and cooked for her. I'm just so proud of my son and his wife and how they are caring for her. We will take the food over there for Labor Day.
> 
> DH starts back teaching this coming week so I'm hoping I can get in the routine of going to the gym. Lost 7 lbs. and it was just one oz. from 8. Yay :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Composition, Theory, and he conducts the main Jazz Ensemble (There are three.) Said I was going to bed didn't I? And yet here I am still. It really is goodnight now. Have a great one Sam!!
Click to expand...

Would this be at Eastman?


----------



## Bulldog

I never saw the Mexican Earthquake Cake. Was it posted?


----------



## mjs

MawMaw12 said:


> Hi everyone! I piped in several weeks ago to let you know I was here but having a little down time. I have fibromyalga so have times when I hurt and am blah. So please forgive me for coming and going. Thought I would let you know a little about me. I live in the Shenandoh Valley of Virginia. Have five grown and married daughters, 12 grand children and 12 great grandchildren, so I'm no spring chicken. I knit, crochet, quilt and do bead work. Due to fibro I am tired a lot so do a lot of hand work but knitting is my first love. Right now I am busy with Christmas gifts. I sure do enjoy joining you on TP days and reading your post. Sam you are such a good host.


If you are a reader have you read the Shenandoah series?


----------



## mjs

Pup lover said:


> mjs Im replying to you on the new tea party so we arent keeping the old one going and confusing me, lol. I can use miracle whip if it is thinned out with milk or something else in pasta salad. Potato salad is not something I have ever liked and of course egg salad is out of the question. For tuna salad I dont drain the water off and use very little miracle whip.


Have you had German potato salad? I love it, and oddly it was the first thing I wanted to eat after I'd had a stomach upset for a week.


----------



## Bulldog

I am a reader but haven't read series.
I found the earthquake cake. Thank you, 5mmdpns.
Dori, so glad you are "stepping out". O.K. if no bells rung, at least you are getting out. Right one will come along in time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just popping back in briefly. Looks like my computer needs a new motherboard do that means a new computer. Most upsetting cause that means I've lost all my data too. Oh well; guess its a good thing I'm starting to substitute teach again. Darn it! Next time will save patterns and pics to discs. Live and learn.


----------



## bettyirene

Bulldog said:


> I never saw the Mexican Earthquake Cake. Was it posted?


I think I missed this recipe also...would love the recipe


----------



## AZ Sticks

Ruth E. Lint of Perryopolis sent us a recipe for Mexican Earthquake Cake. It's the same cake but with a different name. Ruth writes, "Who thinks up these things?" We would love to know.

Mexican Earthquake Cake
1 cup coconut
1 cup chopped nuts
1 box chocolate cake mix
1 8-ounce package cream cheese
1/2 cup margarine or butter (1 stick)
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 cups powdered sugar
3/4 cup chocolate chips
Grease a 9-by-13-inch pan. Sprinkle nuts and coconut on bottom of pan. Mix cake mix as directed on box. Pour over nuts and coconut. In separate bowl, mix together the cream cheese, butter, sugar and vanilla. Mix well and drop by spoonfuls over batter. Sprinkle with the chocolate chips.
Bake at 350 degrees for 50 minutes.

This recipe was sent in by Louise Parisi of Scott.
Earthquake Cake II
1 cup pecan pieces
1 cup coconut
2 cups chocolate chips
1 package devil's food or chocolate cake mix
1 8-ounce package cream cheese
1/2 cup butter or margarine (1 stick)
2 cups powdered sugar
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Line a 9-by-13-inch pan with waxed paper or parchment paper (we lightly greased the paper). Spread pecans, coconut and chocolate chips over pan; set aside. Prepare cake according to package directions. Pour cake batter over first layer. Melt together cream cheese and butter (we used the microwave). Combine powdered sugar with the cream cheese and butter mixture; mix well (we used an electric mixer). Spoon over cake batter. Bake for about 50 minutes.
Note: The next time we make this cake, we'll spread the chocolate chips on top of the cake and do away with lining the pan.


This last recipe was sent in by Jolynne Dougherty of Carnegie.
Earthquake Cake III
1 cup chopped pecans
1 cup coconut
1 box German chocolate cake mix
1 8-ounce package cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup margarine, softened (1 stick)
3 cups powdered sugar
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Sprinkle pecans and coconut into a 9-by-13-inch baking pan. Prepare cake mix as directed. Spoon batter into cake pan. Melt margarine (we used butter) in a saucepan. Blend in cream cheese; beat until smooth (we used a wire whip). Add sugar one cup at a time and beat until creamy. Spoon over batter -- do not stir or mix the cake. Bake for 45 minutes.


----------



## bettyirene

Thank you


----------



## Marianne818

Needleme said:


> Good morning, friends! It is a cool Saturday morning and I am lounging in bed with a hot cup of coffee getting caught up. My mom finished her first full week of radiation and two of five chemo treatments and I am happy to say she is hanging in there-- not much nausea (yet) and has a terrifically positive attitude. Since I was there all weekend last weekend for her first treatment, I confess to being happy to be home this weekend to rest.
> Also had a busy first full week at school-- two Back-To-School Nights on Tuesday and Thursday-- always makes for a tiring week, but there is great positive energy. We were awarded a $25,000 grant to help us build a Science Lab in our school. We need to raise about that much more, but folks are excited.
> All the recipes look amazing, and I am saving them all. I make soup tomorrow morning for the church homeless program, and I purchased a pattern for a crocheted pink princess tiara for a newborn baby which I will gallantly attempt this weekend. One of my teachers is ready to pop with a baby girl due in September and we are having a shower next Friday.
> Last news: my hula hoop arrived on Thursday! I have been eyeing it cautiously, but thought it would be a fun way to exercise. I am uncomfortable in my clothes after a long, lazy summer, and I need to get back into some kind of exercise besides my hand-to-mouth moves!
> Happy day, dear friends!


Keeping you and your Mom in our prayers Needleme!! Hope your school makes that goal, sounds wonderful! I'm sure the tiara will be a huge hit for the shower! A hula hoop??? now that sounds like a fun way to exercise! but afraid my house would shake too much if I attempted to move one of those around my body
:shock: Take care..


----------



## jheiens

81brighteyes said:


> There is a post above where on of the TPers said something about garlic and ice cube trays. I've looked on some pages where there must have been details pertaining to that, but cannot find it. I never seem to be able to use my fresh garlic (I have to buy mine) before some of it starts going bad and was wondering if there is way to keep it by freezing it. Does someone have the answer? Thanks in advance.


If I remember correctly, Brighteyes, the idea was to chop/mince the garlic cloves as desired and mix with water in an ice cube tray and freeze. Then the individual cubes could be stored, frozen, in freezer bags for future use. Have I made that any clearer? Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

Southern Gal said:


> toIn case you don't know what a Blue Moon is you know the old saying 'once in a blue moon' well it is when there are 2 full moons in a month - it doesn't happen often hence the once in a blue moon quib
> Has anyone noticed that calendars (wall) don't have the moon phases printed on them? - you really have to look for one. Yes I still like my wall calendar.
> 
> A side note: when my mom passed (1986) we were clearing the house and came across stacks of yearly calendars filed neatly in a closet. In each and every calendar was her daily diary little notes in each little square for the day. and every day, I mean every day was written the high and low temp, and rain fall, if any. Her name was Fanchon


hey, welcome auntie L  jump right in and join us, we're a very relaxed group these days. i didn't know where the phrase once in a blue moon came from. i did get to see the first blue moon this month, then the second one i am happy to say, was covered by clouds carring much needed rain. :XD:
my mom does the same thing about keeping all her past calanders all rolled in a wad, don't know if she writes on those, she does the one closest to the phone. My gran always used the calendars with the moon phases on it, cause that is how she did her planting of certain items, by the moon, cause if you didn't they didn't grow good. she was a firm believer. 
Gages mom, you sure need to be careful and get this chest thing nipped, i did the same thing yrs ago, and finally went, when i was barking like a seal, had the worst case of broncitis i ever had and now i never want to go through that again. so like barney said on mayberry, nip it, nip it, nip it!
mawmaw12 welcome back, glad to have you join us, and knitting mermaid your gonna love this place, just relaxed topics and always great friendship offered. we always learn the neatest things from the folks across the world from us :!: 
nana J i loved the pic of kids in the flowers, i love those and the smell is awsome :mrgreen: if i were a kid and could roll around on ground i would be right there to enjoy the good smells. but i would be arrested now for such a stunt :hunf: 
marianne, i love the idea of roasted garlic, never have done it, do you wrap it in foil first or how. when i decided to freeze my garlic, the hardest part was hunting up the ice trays, you know ice makers and all :? so i called my mom and MIL and wouldn't you know, they never throw out anything, i have two metal ones now, last yr i froze a gallon bag of cubes and i may try to do more, cause i loved how handy and i tell you the stuff in the jars at the stores just don't cut it in my book, course i love the taste of garlic, prob. most of all.
well, sam i have been trying to think of how i can have some dump cake, and :shock: this next wk is our primetimer lunch at church, bj and i are the kids there, but since our jobs went south, we go and i set the tables and decorate for the older folks, they do enjoy anything you do for them, i usually fix some veggies, so i know i have stuff i can eat legally, but i am going to add the cake to my contribution, cause sometimes we do run low on desserts. :lol: i knew if i pondered on this long enough i would figure a solution out. usually on the lunch day, i am very forgiving on my pt system, you know such is life and all[/quote]

Southern Gal, roasted garlic is easy!! I cut the top off a head of garlic, that opens up the clove so they get all buttery good! Okay.. I've stopped drooling :lol: Take some foil, set the head of garlic on that, I drizzle EVOO (extra virgin olive oil) over the cloves, then seal it up, if I have my grill going I set it on indirect heat side. Otherwise it works just as well in an oven about 375 degrees for about 40 minutes, or till you gently squeeze and it feels soft. I usually do several heads at one time. Squeeze the garlic out and spread on a slice of toasted french bread, and YUMMMM any that is left (which in our house is rare) I simply pop the cloves out into a plastic dish, cover and store in the fridge. I heat it in the Microwave to warm if I want to use it on toast or simply add it to whatever I am cooking. I don't know how I survived before I found roasted garlic :XD:


----------



## Marianne818

Marilyn K. said:


> Hi Sam and All,
> I have been so busy getting our church bookstore ready to participate in our annual Greek Food Festival [we are food for the soul I guess ggg] that I haven't been on line for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I see you guys are really knocking yourselves out with these recipes! Way to Go... Love the dump cake recipe Sam. Sounds Delicious! But this reminds me. There is another dump cake with walnuts and apples that I have lost my recipe to. Would anybody out there happen to have this recipe and be willing to share it?
> 
> Thank you - Miss the Tea Party and all that you folks are up too!
> marilyn
> 
> PS I know many of you were having health issues, so much sadness... I know it is selfish of me but I would consider it a personal favor if you would all Please get, or stay, well!!!


Marilyn, I know I am trying very hard to fulfill your request!! :lol: I can't wait till October for the Greek festival in Atlanta, my roommate is Greek, so we always go and forget any diet, this is serious great food time!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sam and KateB, for the encouragement to Tim. He's such a great kid. To be the ''gram'' of such a child whose whole life has been a struggle for him and yet to hear him wake with a song on his lips and a smile on his face nearly every morning is such a blessing to all of us in the family.
> 
> What is the line in Scripture. . .''joy unspeakable . . .?''
> 
> Off to fix him some supper. Later. Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are referring to a hymn, the chorus of which is "It is joy unspeakable and full of glory, full of glory......." It is so inspiring to hear of Tim and his abilities of overcoming his struggles. It must have been very tiring and discouraging at times but there is always hope for better days ahead!
Click to expand...

Actually I was referring to 1 Peter 1:8 which in many translations uses the term, "joy unspeakable and full of glory", from which the hymn line was no doubt taken.

Thank you for your kind words for Tim.
The early weeks and months of round trips over 100 miles for therapies following the first surgery were very tiring for all of us. The fact that he kept his class work up-to-date and worked to expectations were amazing. All that followed by 5 more surgeries before early February this year, and still no drop in the quality of his class work impressed even the senior boys by the end of the school year. There was a standing ovation for Tim, led by the senior class boys, at the awards ceremony. Many were shedding tears of joy that evening.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover

to find any tea party under the search tag just type in tea party and look for the date of the one you are looking for


----------



## Marianne818

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks, Sam--I know I can count on my knitter buddies for support! I'm just out of sorts...feeling restless and lost my direction, I think...happens from time to time. I did get potato salad made (and only had one bite!) for the weekend; Bub says he wants to grill, so that should be good--will probably have some of the kids and maybe his ex over for that. I enjoy their company. I've been trying to do some fall cleaning, so I just feel overwhelmed, I guess, by how much there is to do. I am off work now, however, until Wednesday morning! WooHoo! Maybe I'll make a bigger dent in that shawl. It is back on track (or so my count from last night tells me), so I'm up to about 177 stitches in the row. I'm not sure how big it will be, in the end, though--have two more charts to get through and then I'll see how it's going.
> 
> I'm still trying to find happy places for all the newly potted plants--this always happens when I have to divide them, and I'm hoping to give some away if I can, though I think all my friends already have some. LOL
> 
> Now I've got one more rug to vacuum and a floor to sweep/mop. I thought this was supposed to be a holiday weekend?


Sorlenna, I wish I was closer I'd be more than happy to have some cactus again, mine froze the year I was moving here from Texas, I had them in the truck for early departure the next morning, woke up to 3 ft of snow and still falling, by the time I remembered them in the truck they were too far gone :-( 
Hope you make great progress on your shawl. And yeah.. holidays are not for cleaning!!! I thought they were for knitting!! ;-)


----------



## Pup lover

bellestarr12 have you tried the weight watchers dump cake? It is a can of crushed pineapple mixed with an angel food cake mix. nothing else just those two things you think it will never be enough but it is and then just top with cool whip when done. I have used other fruits from frozen (strawberries or rasberries) and mashed them to equal the amount of juice and fruit in a can of crushed pineapple. It does turn the cake pink though.



bellestarr12 said:


> 5mmdpns, thanks so much for posting the Earthquake Cake recipe. Next time we have a big get-together, that's what I'm making! I'd make it right now but the Weight Watchers fairy would punish me. ;-)


----------



## Marianne818

jheiens said:


> You know, I leave you folks alone for a couple of hours and come back to 4 or 5 more pages to catch up on!! LOL How am I ever going to get any housework and laundry done before guests and house guests arrive for dinner tomorrow, if I can't keep up with you all?
> 
> So good to see all the new faces/voices already joining in the Party. Sam, you're just a great host, making everyone welcome and comfortable enough to join in the conversations going on around the table.
> 
> DH has gone ground hunting on some of the farms around here before the critters eat up any more of the meager crops that made it through the drought. It's his contribution to the local agricultural economy.
> 
> Tim and his mom went to one of the local parks for a session on the swings. That may not sound like a big deal for most 14 yos but for a CP kid who lost his confidence in his ability to stay on his feet following all those surgeries last year, it's a very big step.
> 
> The ability to maintain balance when one has CP sometimes takes a lot of mental effort. Having lost his confidence in his body and growing several inches in this last year has changed his center of gravity. Combined, they have really changed his perception of his physical control of his body.
> His physical therapist is working toward his being able to walk across the room with his Loftstrands (special canes) by the time he graduates from High School.
> 
> What cheering will go on if that actually happens! Wow! Just thinking about the possiblility raises goose bumps!!
> 
> Back to the quilting, ladies and gentlemen. Emjoy your evening/afternoon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ohio Joy, I have a step-nephew that has CP, I remember when his body shot up and he was in that same shape. Unfortunately for him his lungs began to fail before he was able to regain his balance issues. He is now 32 yrs old, I haven't seen him in about 4 yrs now, his Mom remarried and moved to California somewhere. I miss Billy, he was a joy to be around! Keeping you and yours in prayers ;-)


----------



## Pup lover

Yay! so glad you did well, now please share the secret so I can manage to do it longer. It does wear you out pretty quick huh?!


----------



## Pup lover

Yes, I do like german potato salad and I have a recipe for a twice baked potato salad that I will try to find an post for anyone interested that is very good also. Never thought of trying the german potato salad after a stomach upset, will remember that.



mjs said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs Im replying to you on the new tea party so we arent keeping the old one going and confusing me, lol. I can use miracle whip if it is thinned out with milk or something else in pasta salad. Potato salad is not something I have ever liked and of course egg salad is out of the question. For tuna salad I dont drain the water off and use very little miracle whip.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had German potato salad? I love it, and oddly it was the first thing I wanted to eat after I'd had a stomach upset for a week.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, you must share what type and brand of camera you are using
> :mrgreen: I have been researching for a new camera, want some type of digital 35mm that has interchangable lenses. Have looked at the Cannon and the Nicon (sp) so many choices, LOL. I have 4 of the film style 35mm, Cannon, Niccon and my Dad's 2, I haven't checked them out as yet, he's been gone 2 yrs in Dec, I know I should get over some of it, but we shared a hobby and I haven't gotten back into it yet.
> Love, Love, LOVE the pictures.. and yes, a tripod is a wonderful tool. I have 3, but my favorite is a monopod that I got 35 yrs ago, (gads I can't be this old :shock: ) I love that it is so portable and has legs that extend out if I want to have it stand alone. (Ask for both ;-) ) Gotta run, have to get to the bank and Farmers Market before they sell out of the good stuff ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne.....We have so much in common. I love photography and take way, way too many photos when I get in my creative moods. So glad though as I have photos of my father before he passed on and did a series on him. Sadly he died at 62, younger than me now. I have done books on the grandchildren, not published or anything, just for the family. My camera is a Nikon Coolpix P80 but I'm sure they have improved on it. I kept waiting to buy a digital until I could get the latest megapixels but they kept improving them before I would even finish picking, so finally DH talked me into buying one. The Zoom always stopped when you are taking a photo and I didn't know you could take it beyond to sky shots. Obviously from my last photo I posted, it is not good for planets, but at least it was good for the moon. Can't wait till you get the camera you want and to see more of your photos. Seeing others photos inspires my creativity. Here's to a new camera for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Here's hoping we both get new camera's soon!!!! I hope to get either a Nikon or the Cannon for Christmas, I've agreed to pay half if everyone will pool together, :lol: still not sure I'll have takers on that deal though :roll: I hope to start posting pictures soon, I have a lot of waterfall pictures that I've taken, always don't feel they are as good as others post though.


----------



## pammie1234

Finally got caught up! Busy, long day. I went to see my mom. She seems a little better, but not very conversational. I tried to talk as much as possible, but she still responded very little. I don't think she is eating as well as she should, and she definitely does not get out of her chair enough. The pups really missed me since I was gone all day! It is nice to be loved!

Welcome to all of the new, and returning, people. This is a great place to meet people from all over the world. I hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Pup lover

We are now having thunder and lightening with our rain. The bbq was a success good food and good company. My mom is going to Europe (mainly Germany) next Saturday with three friends and they will be there for 21 days. They will be in Munich, Salzburg and Vienna. We are wondering about yarn shops for her to go to. She does not knit will be buying yarn for me she felts and will be looking for roving. Can anyone over there give me some stores for her to locate?


----------



## pammie1234

Pup lover said:


> bellestarr12 have you tried the weight watchers dump cake? It is a can of crushed pineapple mixed with an angel food cake mix. nothing else just those two things you think it will never be enough but it is and then just top with cool whip when done. I have used other fruits from frozen (strawberries or rasberries) and mashed them to equal the amount of juice and fruit in a can of crushed pineapple. It does turn the cake pink though.
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns, thanks so much for posting the Earthquake Cake recipe. Next time we have a big get-together, that's what I'm making! I'd make it right now but the Weight Watchers fairy would punish me. ;-)
Click to expand...

I've never done this with pineapple, but we have used blueberry and cherry pie filling, light of course. We love this cake. i wish I had some now!


----------



## Marianne818

Needleme said:


> OK, reporting on my first hula-hooping session today with my new 2.5 lb exercise hoop. Puts a little more hoop in my hula. Five minutes without breaking anything or letting the hoop drop! It did work up a glow. It was fun! For right now, enough for today--


A 2.5 lb hoop??? where did you find this?? Sounds very interesting!


----------



## Marianne818

5Dpn's.. thank you for the cake recipe!! I'm gonna have to find an excuse to make this, can always share with my neighbors, the guys never turn down cakes or anything for that matter when I take it over! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

mjs said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs Im replying to you on the new tea party so we arent keeping the old one going and confusing me, lol. I can use miracle whip if it is thinned out with milk or something else in pasta salad. Potato salad is not something I have ever liked and of course egg salad is out of the question. For tuna salad I dont drain the water off and use very little miracle whip.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had German potato salad? I love it, and oddly it was the first thing I wanted to eat after I'd had a stomach upset for a week.
Click to expand...

I love German potato salad!!!!


----------



## jobailey

Well Sam you are a real character!!! I like you!

I don't know what this Tea Party stuff is all about but I hoe you all are going to vote for Romney.

We got dumped on with rain from Isaac and now it is in the 90's but my heart goes out to the people in New Orleans that are under water and no electricity. Dump cake sounds good but I need to take a few lbs. off so I'm going to pass but might try that chicken salad!


----------



## preston

it's a celebration of our working class people - industry workers and industry.

sam



KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Labor or Labour Day info, 5mm. I didn't realize it began in Canada. I believe we share Veteran's Day, also. One time DH and I were on a trip by train across Canada, beginning in Toronto, and we were all Americans except one Canadian couple. They led us in a prayer and a little ceremony at a park we visited. I was really impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do believe we do share Veteran's Day with you. In Canada, we call it Remembrance Day. With you being our southern neighbour, we do have lots in common but there are a few little things that are different. But the differences do make for interesting conversation and it is always good for me to learn about other customs in other countries.
> 
> What does Australia do for Labour Day and is it the same? I dont know even if it is at the same time. Darowil? who else is at the Tea Party from Australia? What about those who come from other countries? Kate from Scotland? when is your Labour Day? :?:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't have a Labour Day and I can't think of anything that's similar. What is your Labour Day to celebrate/commemorate?
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

great pictures daralene - thank you for sharing.

sam



daralene said:


> Well, I won't get caught up. DH needs the computer and I'm going to the State Fair tomorrow with a friend. Sorry I missed seeing all your posts. Love and Hugs to all. Prayers for those who are sick. Oh, he went in to the piano so I will see if I can post the photos from Lilydale. It is a community of psychics and I didn't get a reading but went to their church service and into the shops and enjoyed the area. Have ben there before to hear some special speakers, such as Wayne Dyer, Deepak Chopra, and James Van Praagh. Went this time because a friend felt badly that others didn't invite her to go with them on a trip so this was what she wanted to do, so off we went. :lol:


----------



## preston

i mean bettyirene - what's a person to do when there is a piece of cake staring you in the face. i usually take enough time to throw on some ice cream before i dig in. lol

sam



bettyirene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> bettyirene - thanks for stopping by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and that you will be back real soon. let us know what you think of the dump cake.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> bettyirene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sound of that "dump" cake. Never heard of it before - here...I'll be trying that recipe for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Believe me Sam, I have dumped plenty of cakes down my throat, in my 65 years...lol!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

myfanwy - si few have a forty hour week - what is the normal work week?

sam



myfanwy said:


> bettyirene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia (in most states here), have the Labour Day, as a Public Holiday, the first Monday in October (for Sydney anyway). Most people here just think of it as a "day off work". I don't know anyone here who actually celebrates the day in a particular way.
> 
> 
> 
> Last monday of October normally here- last day to plant out your tomatoes, and various other crops- to catch the better weather! Celebrates the 40 hour week, which so few still have.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Pup lover said:


> We are now having thunder and lightening with our rain. The bbq was a success good food and good company. My mom is going to Europe (mainly Germany) next Saturday with three friends and they will be there for 21 days. They will be in Munich, Salzburg and Vienna. We are wondering about yarn shops for her to go to. She does not knit will be buying yarn for me she felts and will be looking for roving. Can anyone over there give me some stores for her to locate?


If you Google ''yarns shops'' in each of the cities named, you should get some listings and maps. Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

bettyirene said:


> Thank you


I posted one Earthquake Cake on page 14 and it is virtually identical except for the name. Names of recipes change but the basic recipe does not.


----------



## jheiens

Thank you, Marianne, for the prayers for Tim and for us who care about and for him. You are a very gracious and caring lady.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

jobailey said:


> Well Sam you are a real character!!! I like you!
> 
> I don't know what this Tea Party stuff is all about but I hoe you all are going to vote for Romney.
> 
> We got dumped on with rain from Isaac and now it is in the 90's but my heart goes out to the people in New Orleans that are under water and no electricity. Dump cake sounds good but I need to take a few lbs. off so I'm going to pass but might try that chicken salad!


LOL.. well we aren't politically minded in this group. We love to visit learn about each other and their home countries and or cities and states. We exchange recipes, patterns and just enjoy a good cuppa and give support when needed. We all enjoy a good laugh as much as a good recipe, share our joys and our sorrows as we are an extended family that is spread all around this wonderful world. Glad you are enjoying our party, please pour a cuppa and join in the fellowship and as Sam is fond of saying, there is always room around the table pull up a chair and join us ;-)


----------



## Marianne818

sorry double posted :shock:


----------



## preston

bulldog - last weeks tp - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104967-1.html

sam



Bulldog said:


> BYW, I missed this past week's tp. How do I get it when it is not sent to me?


----------



## jheiens

I was just thinking the same things, Marianne. 

Keep it light, friendly, non-political, and civil around Sam's table. Being the gentleman he is, we want to respect our host and others at the table. Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

thanks az

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Gee - do you need the link??? Brother my mind is gone.....
> http://caloriecount.about.com/oven-fried-zucchini-rounds-recipe-r941561


----------



## jheiens

Marianne818 said:


> sorry double posted :shock:


I think you made your point by the error. Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

i don't remember seeing it either bulldog - hoping someone will give out the recipe.

sam



Bulldog said:


> I never saw the Mexican Earthquake Cake. Was it posted?


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs Im replying to you on the new tea party so we arent keeping the old one going and confusing me, lol. I can use miracle whip if it is thinned out with milk or something else in pasta salad. Potato salad is not something I have ever liked and of course egg salad is out of the question. For tuna salad I dont drain the water off and use very little miracle whip.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had German potato salad? I love it, and oddly it was the first thing I wanted to eat after I'd had a stomach upset for a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love German potato salad!!!!
Click to expand...

I guess most of us, if not all of us, would love the German potato salad recipe!!!! maybe several of the recipes to compare how they are all tweeked?  :lol:


----------



## preston

azsticks - thanks so much for the recipes -

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> 5Dpn's.. thank you for the cake recipe!! I'm gonna have to find an excuse to make this, can always share with my neighbors, the guys never turn down cakes or anything for that matter when I take it over! :thumbup: :thumbup:


The only reason you need to make the Earthquake Cake, is because it was posted on the Tea Party! and not just one Earthquake Cake recipe but others too so just get making those cakes and we will all descend on your place with napkins and tea cups and tea and coffee! We will bring our knitting and have a knit around. We need to use a gluten-free cake mix for one of those cakes for Joe and those who are affected by the gluten. Tea Party time at Marianne's place!!


----------



## Ask4j

Marianne818 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> t
> Southern Gal, roasted garlic is easy!! I cut the top off a head of garlic, that opens up the clove so they get all buttery good! Okay.. I've stopped drooling :lol: Take some foil, set the head of garlic on that, I drizzle EVOO (extra virgin olive oil) over the cloves, then seal it up, if I have my grill going I set it on indirect heat side. Otherwise it works just as well in an oven about 375 degrees for about 40 minutes, or till you gently squeeze and it feels soft. I usually do several heads at one time. Squeeze the garlic out and spread on a slice of toasted french bread, and YUMMMM any that is left (which in our house is rare) I simply pop the cloves out into a plastic dish, cover and store in the fridge. I heat it in the Microwave to warm if I want to use it on toast or simply add it to whatever I am cooking. I don't know how I survived before I found roasted garlic :XD:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes garlic is wonderful--I reduced my cholesterol level without medication and my doctor was impressed--Yahhh! All I did was eat lots of garlic, added zinc supplement pills and made sure I had plenty of Niacin--pills would have been too much. Now I am so hooked on garlic I eat it in everything. Everyone should become acquainted with roasted garlic it is so yummy and it is good for you!! Roasted garlic spread on your toast in the morning is so delicious. Raw garlic--no way not even in salad--it's much to strong for me. Just rubbing raw garlic in a salad bowl would be enough flavor.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

pup lover - you never need to ask if someone would like the recipe - know that we are waiting for it before you even ask.
lol

sam



Pup lover said:


> Yes, I do like german potato salad and I have a recipe for a twice baked potato salad that I will try to find an post for anyone interested that is very good also. Never thought of trying the german potato salad after a stomach upset, will remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs Im replying to you on the new tea party so we arent keeping the old one going and confusing me, lol. I can use miracle whip if it is thinned out with milk or something else in pasta salad. Potato salad is not something I have ever liked and of course egg salad is out of the question. For tuna salad I dont drain the water off and use very little miracle whip.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had German potato salad? I love it, and oddly it was the first thing I wanted to eat after I'd had a stomach upset for a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ask4j

Marianne818 said:


> sorry double posted :shock:


you can double post anytime your statement is wonderful and I would say represents the group. ;-)


----------



## margewhaples

Welcome Mawmaw: as you probably had noticed, many including myself also suffer from fibromyalgia, I often call my condition Arthur or King Arther and we will mention that he is visiting sometimes. So know that you are not alone here. Quite a few of us are fellow sufferers and offer comments and e-mails to one another, prayers too. So don't stay away you will be missed as others become concerned re: your absence and we need each other.
Daralene can offer some suggestions re: diet. I find tai chi helpful. So if you are interested just pm us as we all like to help.

Marlark Marge.


----------



## preston

jobailey - this is not a political party - it is a tea party - a virtual tea party if you like - conversation is light and airy - we talk about our families - ourselves - share recipes and pictures - offer love and support where needed - two things we do not talk about is politics and religion.

we would love to have you join us for a cuppa but we would appreciate it if there was no more political talk.

thank you

sam

this sounds terribly blunt and crass and i did not mean it to - we have had several disastrous bouts where religion and politics played a part - and it just worries me when someone brings it up. you of course had no idea what we were and are.

so please overlook my untactful way of expressing myself - you are more than welcome - we do look forward to you joining us as often as you can. we always have fresh tea under the cosy.

sam



jobailey said:


> Well Sam you are a real character!!! I like you!
> 
> I don't know what this Tea Party stuff is all about but I hoe you all are going to vote for Romney.
> 
> We got dumped on with rain from Isaac and now it is in the 90's but my heart goes out to the people in New Orleans that are under water and no electricity. Dump cake sounds good but I need to take a few lbs. off so I'm going to pass but might try that chicken salad!


----------



## mjs

Pup lover said:


> Yes, I do like german potato salad and I have a recipe for a twice baked potato salad that I will try to find an post for anyone interested that is very good also. Never thought of trying the german potato salad after a stomach upset, will remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs Im replying to you on the new tea party so we arent keeping the old one going and confusing me, lol. I can use miracle whip if it is thinned out with milk or something else in pasta salad. Potato salad is not something I have ever liked and of course egg salad is out of the question. For tuna salad I dont drain the water off and use very little miracle whip.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had German potato salad? I love it, and oddly it was the first thing I wanted to eat after I'd had a stomach upset for a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

More recently after a stomach problem I found that something like lemon yogurt really hit the spot. Seems something tart is what I want.


----------



## jobailey

preston said:


> jobailey - this is not a political party - it is a tea party - a virtual tea party if you like - conversation is light and airy - we talk about our families - ourselves - share recipes and pictures - offer love and support where needed - two things we do not talk about is politics and religion.
> 
> we would love to have you join us for a cuppa but we would appreciate it if there was no more political talk.
> 
> thank you
> 
> sam
> 
> this sounds terribly blunt and crass and i did not mean it to - we have had several disastrous bouts where religion and politics played a part - and it just worries me when someone brings it up. you of course had no idea what we were and are.
> 
> so please overlook my untactful way of expressing myself - you are more than welcome - we do look forward to you joining us as often as you can. we always have fresh tea under the cosy.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jobailey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam you are a real character!!! I like you!
> 
> I don't know what this Tea Party stuff is all about but I hoe you all are going to vote for Romney.
> 
> We got dumped on with rain from Isaac and now it is in the 90's but my heart goes out to the people in New Orleans that are under water and no electricity. Dump cake sounds good but I need to take a few lbs. off so I'm going to pass but might try that chicken salad!
Click to expand...

No problem! Is it all on line or are some of you physically in the same area and can get together?


----------



## mjs

jobailey said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> jobailey - this is not a political party - it is a tea party - a virtual tea party if you like - conversation is light and airy - we talk about our families - ourselves - share recipes and pictures - offer love and support where needed - two things we do not talk about is politics and religion.
> 
> we would love to have you join us for a cuppa but we would appreciate it if there was no more political talk.
> 
> thank you
> 
> sam
> 
> this sounds terribly blunt and crass and i did not mean it to - we have had several disastrous bouts where religion and politics played a part - and it just worries me when someone brings it up. you of course had no idea what we were and are.
> 
> so please overlook my untactful way of expressing myself - you are more than welcome - we do look forward to you joining us as often as you can. we always have fresh tea under the cosy.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jobailey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam you are a real character!!! I like you!
> 
> I don't know what this Tea Party stuff is all about but I hoe you all are going to vote for Romney.
> 
> We got dumped on with rain from Isaac and now it is in the 90's but my heart goes out to the people in New Orleans that are under water and no electricity. Dump cake sounds good but I need to take a few lbs. off so I'm going to pass but might try that chicken salad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem! Is it all on line or are some of you physically in the same area and can get together?
Click to expand...

Two people I met here now come to our knitting group.


----------



## margewhaples

This reminds me of the time when I first saw the field of daffodils in Dr Zhivago. I wish I had my entire yard planted in daffodils as they are my favorite. I also love bearded Iris and pansies,& violets. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs Im replying to you on the new tea party so we arent keeping the old one going and confusing me, lol. I can use miracle whip if it is thinned out with milk or something else in pasta salad. Potato salad is not something I have ever liked and of course egg salad is out of the question. For tuna salad I dont drain the water off and use very little miracle whip.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had German potato salad? I love it, and oddly it was the first thing I wanted to eat after I'd had a stomach upset for a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love German potato salad!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess most of us, if not all of us, would love the German potato salad recipe!!!! maybe several of the recipes to compare how they are all tweeked?  :lol:
Click to expand...

5dpn's.. I'll have to post mine tomorrow.. my night medicines are kicking in.. trying to watch a pre-season game it's probably a repeat anyway :-D but think I'm going to wish everyone a sweet good night, sweet dreams to all.. those that are just waking, have a wonderful day!! I promise to post my German potato salad after my cuppa in the morning ;-)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}} and prayers to all!!


----------



## Ask4j

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs Im replying to you on the new tea party so we arent keeping the old one going and confusing me, lol. I can use miracle whip if it is thinned out with milk or something else in pasta salad. Potato salad is not something I have ever liked and of course egg salad is out of the question. For tuna salad I dont drain the water off and use very little miracle whip.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had German potato salad? I love it, and oddly it was the first thing I wanted to eat after I'd had a stomach upset for a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love German potato salad!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess most of us, if not all of us, would love the German potato salad recipe!!!! maybe several of the recipes to compare how they are all tweeked?  :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5dpn's.. I'll have to post mine tomorrow.. my night medicines are kicking in.. trying to watch a pre-season game it's probably a repeat anyway :-D but think I'm going to wish everyone a sweet good night, sweet dreams to all.. those that are just waking, have a wonderful day!! I promise to post my German potato salad after my cuppa in the morning ;-)
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}} and prayers to all!!
Click to expand...

Hugs to you Marianne--you are a sweet person.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NEWS FLASH All you newbies, welcome, welcome and just skip over this..... it will be long, boring to many and just plain a RANT.... but..........to all you ever patient, ever kind and ever supportive TP friends........ I can't tell you how much you have all done to help me stay sane these past few weeks ==== so here is a very lengthy, way too much information, fairly biased, I am sure, report of my meet with brothers...... I promise that this will no longer be the main part of all my posts in the future.... PROMISE (and I loved the pictures and have a great microwave German Potaro salad I'll post later.) Please feel free to skip right over this.... not particulalry light and airy, but here goes...

Well, there is a decision... except it was probably already decided between them when they walked in the door... did *NOT* hear what I was actually saying and thought that I was advocating assisted living.,,, per Dr. What I *was* saying was the we thought retirement, knew mom wouldn't like anything and to make just one more move, rather than several small steps to be less disruptive. They said they would rather have mom happy than healthy and that she had earned the right to make her own choices, even if poor (and I don't disagree - just did not want boys or mom to think I was failing to take care of her well....) They also said all this stuff about how they were more concerned about Gerry and I and that we had to be relieved of the stress immediately and get on with our lives. Told them we weren't looking for immediate, fine the rest of the year, would always do Dr.s, family, etc... but NO, you need immediate help. We discussed in home and told them that I really didn't think it would do anything to relieve me of the 24/7 because that person would go home and I would still be concerned for her and "on call" all the time and that mom would not like that either and would chew people up and spit them out . Told them all I wanted was a commitment to spell me for a week at a time every couple months..... yada yada yada........ They discounted the Dr. as not doing a thorough job and covering his butt, and I told them I did not agree with the Dr, just stating the facts.......

Bottom line, when I told Bill I was done and he called mom and got turned down for a visit and heard how weird she was, it scared him... Told him that was when she was VERY sick..... and she was normally not that bad..... there were several points I did not even bring up...... as they were not really hearing and I just figured it was futile. Ted announced that we would listen and not interrupt and proceeded to tell us that Dad talked to him years ago (not in hospital) and that he had made commitments and he had done well and he had all these friends that loved mom and would be happy to check on her, etc. etc. and he wanted to move her to where he lives and put her in her own (probably rented) townhouse, duplex.... and that complex would deliver a meal.... but it was NOT a retirement place because, after all, he had looked into running an in home care business himself.... etc. etc. I was not to take he to visit a facility (which I had no plans of doing and we were not to mention meeting to mom, etc. etc. We had done great job... yada, yada. (remember, he is the one who is not sure where his wife WANTS to live, but he is "pretty sure" it will be in Joplin, MO area where all these friends are...) oh yes, he will make sure she doesn't miss any of her appointments down here, because he already has 99,000 on car.... (but had already said he couldn't come down for a second meeting, being as it was a 12 hour round trip.) I said that anything was fine as long as the 3 of us were in agreement and that Gerry and I had already discussed that we would support ANY decision, whether we agreed with it or not. i did say that it was non-negotiable that she be with us for Christmas as our chance to have ONE good big family holiday with OUR family and grandma. Well, did that get my head taken off.... so I apologized for using Gerry's words but in return, he could quit "managing" me..... Ended with everyone agreeing that we would never let this issue mess up our family, everyone loved one another, he was going to take her for a couple weeks (didn't say when) and Bill was going to take her for a week (didn't say when) and so tomorrow they were going to take a 2 hour drive to visit a shop owned by one of his wife's friends daughter and then out to dinner and then back to downtown Dallas for a big evening out with the symphony....... SUPER.... Mom will love it, *truly*. Oh, did I mention that when I took her to get hair done, she was so much better,,,, but that wore her out, didn't want to do any errands, didn't want me to do anything for her, except she could get deck door unlocked (nothing wrong with it - we practiced) she just was going to "rest " for 10 hours till they got in and that Ted would take one look at her and realize she needed to "take it easy" I fixed her the first solid food ,other than an English muffin or two, in 2 weeks before I left but hey.... she'll be in fine shape for a full day.... Uh, they leave Monday..... Gee, I wonder who is going to take her to the store then?? or pay the bills, or take care of the house or anything else........... I know I sound bitter,,,, and I really am not..... It is just that DH and I feel it is futile to even try to explain situation and that a "visit' is totally different than her living in a place by herself, in a much colder climate with all her stuff moved again. Not that there are not some things she won't love about it....... *She will* initially ... especially being "Queen Bee" like we would all like for her and I really hope it works..... but I don't care how loving friends are... it will get old to be responsible for mom when Ted and wife go off to Cabo or a golf outing or are working an hour away and there is a situation and mom doesn't want to "bother " anyone so doesn't call. I think it is a bit of a polllyanna, temporary fix, at best but we don't want it to go on like it is ,had never signed on for it and we do have more critical concerns of our own than either of them...... though we did not want that to be a factor, just a reason to check in, offer to help, etc a bit more... I did call the meeting, know they did not really hear what I was trying to say (like - have either one of you had her up for 1 week in 9 months.... just one week? I did not say that to them... why bother) So, since we don't have a better solution to offer,and it is obvious they half think I'm going to take her to jail instantly and have probably gone crazy to boot..... we are not even going to discuss further.... just not look a gift horse in the mouth and hope tgt they stay true to their word not to have me be the blame, reason, ...... nothing further from the truth..... according to them... Love, Love, Love.... and they do..... but there is no "Joy in Mudville" because I cannot be totally optimistic about it, hate being misunderstood and just see nothing really worthy of celebration.... other than it does relieve us (supposedly immediately... yeah, right) and certainly quite soon... Gosh, I wonder if I will be "allowed" to handle packing house, selling it, etc. etc.. Oh, engineer rocket scientist brother says well, we need more evaluation, etc..... I could get that done,,,, but I see no reason.... it isn't going to change a thing in their real minds and I'm not going to upset her with it... I'll just tell them I think it best they have that done there and with them present... since they couldn't possibly trust me to impart the results "correctly"... I'm also going to send a very tactful e-mail and explain that I do not want to impede his schedule, plans etc. and that we will be perfectly happy to forgo having mom for the holidays...... If they say I'm to have immediate relief..... prove it, do it and let's get on with it..... Yeah, they can buy their own new place, (as yet unfound) find mom a place nearby...sort of, arrange to move this place, finish all her ongoing eye/teeth things here, explain it all to her..... (well, that won't really be a problem.... I'm sure) What do you guys think.... Surely not more than a month..... right? Meanwhile, I've been assured that if Gerry and I went someplace and mom happened to die while we were gone ,,,,, well, no one would blame me..... No, I didn't even hear them ask that I let them know if we were gone...... Gosh, just think of all the knitting I can get done now!!!!!

Anyhow,,,,, It was a Blue Moon, Livey(12) had made the volleyball team and we ran down there at 8:30 and had Rachel (14) drive us all to Baskin-Robbins, bought massive quantities of ice cream sundaes, wiping out 2 weeks of diet and exercise and told them that wanted to do something special for the Blue Moon by spending it with the most special girls we knew..... Our plan was to go home, get naked and paint ourselves blue and then run through our neighborhood.... did they want to join us?...... They took it into consideration but, sadly, declined.... We then spent time with the growns,,,,,, found out how bad the American Airlines contract is and that DD signed up to take the buy-out package ... and will change careers after amost 28 years.....a sad comment on our economy..... so if we want to do any trips.... do it in the next year........ had a frank discussion on whether they thought I was off-base in assessment of mom situation.... caught up on their friends,,,,,,, We came home... had a discussion about the situation.... how we would handle a few little things. In otherwords, we reclaimed our life.......

Decided to have a sleep contest...... Slept in late, G watched horrible black and white movies.....while I caught up with a friend on the phone, cleaned up. went shopping for a new laptop for him and a couple different grocery stores,,,,,, had a nice dinner and watched race on TV...... We will be at volleyball every Thurs., football every Friday, basketball every Sat. or Sun..... will consider reclaiming our house, yard, health and projects.... and just keep on living.......

So, how is your week-end going! Really, thanks guys for being such fantastic, caring people.... I so appreciate you all... Now, who wants a fresh beverage?????


----------



## Ask4j

mjs said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do like german potato salad and I have a recipe for a twice baked potato salad that I will try to find an post for anyone interested that is very good also. Never thought of trying the german potato salad after a stomach upset, will remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> mjs Im replying to you on the new tea party so we arent keeping the old one going and confusing me, lol. I can use miracle whip if it is thinned out with milk or something else in pasta salad. Potato salad is not something I have ever liked and of course egg salad is out of the question. For tuna salad I dont drain the water off and use very little miracle whip.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had German potato salad? I love it, and oddly it was the first thing I wanted to eat after I'd had a stomach upset for a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More recently after a stomach problem I found that something like lemon yogurt really hit the spot. Seems something tart is what I want.
Click to expand...

Candied Ginger is really great at easing an unsettled stomach. Trader Joes has it and of course most grocery stores will--it is a chef's favorite.


----------



## Anita H

WOW! It is busy this weekend, I just got caught up on all the messages. It is hard to believe that it is already Sept but at least we have been getting some much needed rain in the Ozarks. I guess I can put up with my pack of dogs tracking in all the mud since the rain has been prayed for. This has been a tough week with DH, I'm not sure if he had another stoke or is just have a bad time but he has been angry all week. I can not do anything right and he goes into a rage at least once a day. I really don't know how much longer that I can take care of him, I am wearing thin with my patience. I finally got him in bed last night about 8pam and then ran to WalMart to pick up some things I needed. I was only gone about 2.5 hours but he thought it was 6 hours and was so mad I was worried about him having another stroke just from anger. I know there are a lot of folks caring for loved ones 24/7 but after 2 years it is getting harder. Sorry, didn't mean to complain but sometimes it is nice getting it off my shoulders. I have been working on some leg warmers for my sister in CO. Hopefully I will be able to get them done before the really cold weather hits, I am a rather slow knitter. I am also starting on the lace part of a traingular shawl for my friend. I love the Earthquake recipe and think I will try to make it this week, I actually have all the ingriedents for it.

I will be praying for all who are having troubles and always really enjoying all the post about what you are all doing. Anita


----------



## Ask4j

Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH All you newbies, welcome, welcome and just skip over this..... it will be long, boring to many and just plain a RANT.... but..........to all you ever patient, ever kind and ever supportive TP friends........ I can't tell you how much you have all done to help me stay sane these past few weeks ==== so here is a very lengthy, way too much information, fairly biased, I am sure, report of my meet with brothers...... I promise that this will no longer be the main part of all my posts in the future.... PROMISE (and I loved the pictures and have a great microwave German Potaro salad I'll post later.) Please feel free to skip right over this.... not particulalry light and airy, but here goes...
> 
> Well, there is a decision... except it was probably already decided between them when they walked in the door... did *NOT* hear what I was actually saying and thought that I was advocating assisted living.,,, per Dr. What I *was* saying was the we thought retirement, knew mom wouldn't like anything and to make just one more move, rather than several small steps to be less disruptive. They said they would rather have mom happy than healthy and that she had earned the right to make her own choices, even if poor (and I don't disagree - just did not want boys or mom to think I was failing to take care of her well....) They also said all this stuff about how they were more concerned about Gerry and I and that we had to be relieved of the stress immediately and get on with our lives. Told them we weren't looking for immediate, fine the rest of the year, would always do Dr.s, family, etc... but NO, you need immediate help. We discussed in home and told them that I really didn't think it would do anything to relieve me of the 24/7 because that person would go home and I would still be concerned for her and "on call" all the time and that mom would not like that either and would chew people up and spit them out . Told them all I wanted was a commitment to spell me for a week at a time every couple months..... yada yada yada........ They discounted the Dr. as not doing a thorough job and covering his butt, and I told them I did not agree with the Dr, just stating the facts.......
> 
> Bottom line, when I told Bill I was done and he called mom and got turned down for a visit and heard how weird she was, it scared him... Told him that was when she was VERY sick..... and she was normally not that bad..... there were several points I did not even bring up...... as they were not really hearing and I just figured it was futile. Ted announced that we would listen and not interrupt and proceeded to tell us that Dad talked to him years ago (not in hospital) and that he had made commitments and he had done well and he had all these friends that loved mom and would be happy to check on her, etc. etc. and he wanted to move her to where he lives and put her in her own (probably rented) townhouse, duplex.... and that complex would deliver a meal.... but it was NOT a retirement place because, after all, he had looked into running an in home care business himself.... etc. etc. I was not to take he to visit a facility (which I had no plans of doing and we were not to mention meeting to mom, etc. etc. We had done great job... yada, yada. (remember, he is the one who is not sure where his wife WANTS to live, but he is "pretty sure" it will be in Joplin, MO area where all these friends are...) oh yes, he will make sure she doesn't miss any of her appointment down here, because he already has 99,000 on car.... (but had already said he couldn't come down for a second meeting, being as it was a 12 hour round trip.) I said that anything was fine as long as the 2 of us were in agreement and that Gerry and I had already discussed that we would support ANY decision, whether we agreed with it or not. i did say that it was non-negotiable that she be with us for Christmas as our chance to have ONE good big family holiday with OUR family and grandma. Well, did that get my heat taken off.... so I apologized for using Gerry's words but in return, he could quit "managing" me..... Ended with everyone agreeing that we would never let this issue mess up our family, everyone loved one another, he was going to take her for a couple weeks (didn't say when) and Bill was going to take her for a week (didn't say when) and so tomorrow they were going to take a 2 hour drive to visit a shop owned by one of his wife;s friends daughter and then out to dinner and then back to downtown Dallas for a big evening out with the symphony....... SUPER.... Mom will love it, truly. Oh, did I mention that when I took her to get hair done, she was so much better,,,, but that wore her out, didn't want to do any errands, didn't want me to do anything for her, except she could get deck door unlocked (nothing wrong with it - we practiced) she just was going to "rest " for 10 hours till they got in and that Ted would take one look at her and realize she needed to "take it easy" I fixed her the first solid food ,other than an English muffin or two, in 2 weeks before I left but hey.... she'll be in fine shape for a full day.... Uh, they leave Monday..... Gee, I wonder who is going to take her to the store then?? or pay the bills, or take care of the house or anything else........... I know I sound bitter,,,, and I really am not..... It is just that DH and I feel it is futile to even try to explain situation or that a "visit' is totally different than her living in a place by herself, in a much colder climate with all her stuff moved again. Not that there are not some things she won't love about it....... She will.... especially being "Queen Bee" like we would all like for her and I really hope it works..... but I don't care how loving friends are... it will get old to be responsible for mom when Ted and wife go off to Cabo or a golf outing or are working an hour away and there is a situation and mom doesn't want to "bother " anyone so doesn't call. I think it is a bit of a polllyanna, temporary fix, at best but we don't want it to go on like it is ,had never signed on for it and we do have more critical concerns of our own than either of them...... though we did not want that to be a factor, just a reason to check in, offer to help, etc a bit more... I did call the meeting, know they did not really hear what I was trying to say (like - have either one of you had her up for 1 week in 9 months.... just one week? I did not say that to them... why bother) So, since we don't have a better solution to offer,and it is obvious they half think I'm going to take her to jail instantly and have probably gone crazy to boot..... we are not even going to discuss further.... just not look a gift horse in the mouth and hope tgt they stay true to their word not to have me be the blame, reason, ...... nothing further from the truth..... according to them... Love, Love, Love.... and they do..... but there is no "Joy in Mudville" because I cannot be totally optimistic about it, hate being misunderstood and just see nothing really worthy of celebration.... other than it does relieve us (supposedly immediately... yeah, right) and certainly quite soon... Gosh, I wonder if I will be "allowed" to handle packing house, selling it, etc. etc.. Oh, engineer rocket scientist brother says well, we need more evaluation, etc..... I could get that done,,,, but I see no reason.... it isn't going to change a thing in their real minds and I'm not going to upset her with it... I'll just tell them I think it best they have that done there and with them present... since they couldn't possibly trust me to impart the results "correctly"... I'm also going to send a very tactful e-mail and explain that I do not want to impede his schedule, plans etc. and that we will be perfectly happy to forgo having mom for the holidays...... If they say I'm to have immediate relief..... prove it, do it and let's get on with it..... Yeah, they can buy their own new place, (as yet unfound) find mom a place nearby...sort of, arrange to move this place, finish all her ongoing eye/teeth things here, explain it all to her..... (well, that won't really be a problem.... I'm sure) What do you guys think.... Surely not more than a month..... right? Meanwhile, I've been assured that if Gerry and I went someplace and mom happened to die while we were gone ,,,,, well, no one would blame me..... No, I didn't even hear them ask that I let them know if we were gone...... Gosh, just think of all the knitting I can get done now!!!!!
> 
> Anyhow,,,,, It was a Blue Moon, Livey(12) had made the volleyball team and we ran down there at 8:30 and had Rachel (14) drive us all to Baskin-Robbins, bought massive quantities of ice cream sundaes, wiping out 2 weeks of diet and exercise and told them that wanted to do something special for the Blue Moon by spending it with the most special girls we knew..... Our plan was to go home, get naked and paint ourselves blue and then run through our neighborhood.... did they want to join us?...... They took it into consideration but, sadly, declined.... We then spent time with the growns,,,,,, found out how bad the American Airlines contract is and that DD signed up to take the buy-out package ... and will change careers after amost 28 years.....a sad comment on our economy..... so if we want to do any trips.... do it in the next year........ had a frank discussion on whether they thought I was off-base in assessment of mom situation.... caught up on their friends,,,,,,, We came home... had a discussion about the situation.... how we would handle a few little things. In otherwords, we reclaimed our life.......
> 
> Decided to have a sleep contest...... Slept in late, G watched horrible black and white movies.....while I caught up with a friend on the phone, cleaned up. went shopping for a new laptop for him and a couple different grocery stores,,,,,, had a nice dinner and watched race on TV...... We will be at volleyball every Thurs., football every Friday, basketball every Sat. or Sun..... will consider reclaiming our house, yard, health and projects.... and just keep on living.......
> 
> So, how is your week-end going! Really, thanks guys for being such fantastic, caring people.... I so appreciate you all... Now, who wants a fresh beverage?????


Dreamweaver, I just now read this--it was such a wall of words I skipped it but went back. I hear you and I know the strangeness of all this and what you are going through--my mother just passed two days after this last Christmas and I am still not acting or feeling normal. It's something you only go through once in life, there is no training, there is no right or wrong. You just do the best you can and hopefully siblings don't make trouble--in my case they washed their hands of any responsibility and agreed with everything I did. Fortunately my mother was well off, a farmers wife, we did not need to seek financial assistance or need to down grade her care--so I really sympathize with you. Get as much help as you possibly can--it is out there just need to do a bit of looking. Hang in there this too will pass as everything else in life.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Good evening Sam, Everyone,

I'm so late getting to the TP this time....the beginning of what's going to be a very busy week for our family. Only 7 days to go the wedding ! Family will be arriving from out of town nearly all at once on Friday & will hit the ground running with all the things that have been planned.So,since I am caught-up until Wednesday, I'm planning on taking it easy for a day or so.

Sam, I love that Dump Cake recipe. My mother gave it to me & we've enjoyed it many times over the years. It's very versatile & travels well if one needs to take something to a hostess, ie.

The Matriarch of the Australian branch of our family was here for tea today & we had a lovely visit. We're so happy that she was able to come back to visit in the US, especially in time for our son's wedding. He did a radiology preceptorship at Peter MacCallum Oncological Clinic in Melbourne 6-7 years ago & stayed with her in Brighton while there. Near the end of his studies, our older son flew down & they travelled, then visited with family before returning to the US. Next week,they'll all be together for the first time since then.

I must say goodnight to all, & will probably be back in 2 weeks.


----------



## preston

mostly this is carried on online - however - there are pockets of people that get together - i think a couple in australia - or is it just one - help somebody.

we get to know each other fairly well - and we do consider each other friends - ones we can confide in if we feel so inclined -- it is a safe place to share ups and downs - we do not judge - we listen - we offer suggestions when asked - we try to uplift - bolster with our prayers and positive energy. it is an unique groop - and we revel in it.

so come join in the fun - we would love to have you.

sam



jobailey said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> jobailey - this is not a political party - it is a tea party - a virtual tea party if you like - conversation is light and airy - we talk about our families - ourselves - share recipes and pictures - offer love and support where needed - two things we do not talk about is politics and religion.
> 
> we would love to have you join us for a cuppa but we would appreciate it if there was no more political talk.
> 
> thank you
> 
> sam
> 
> this sounds terribly blunt and crass and i did not mean it to - we have had several disastrous bouts where religion and politics played a part - and it just worries me when someone brings it up. you of course had no idea what we were and are.
> 
> so please overlook my untactful way of expressing myself - you are more than welcome - we do look forward to you joining us as often as you can. we always have fresh tea under the cosy.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> jobailey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam you are a real character!!! I like you!
> 
> I don't know what this Tea Party stuff is all about but I hoe you all are going to vote for Romney.
> 
> We got dumped on with rain from Isaac and now it is in the 90's but my heart goes out to the people in New Orleans that are under water and no electricity. Dump cake sounds good but I need to take a few lbs. off so I'm going to pass but might try that chicken salad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem! Is it all on line or are some of you physically in the same area and can get together?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Anita H said:


> WOW! It is busy this weekend, I just got caught up on all the messages. It is hard to believe that it is already Sept but at least we have been getting some much needed rain in the Ozarks. I guess I can put up with my pack of dogs tracking in all the mud since the rain has been prayed for. This has been a tough week with DH, I'm not sure if he had another stoke or is just have a bad time but he has been angry all week. I can not do anything right and he goes into a rage at least once a day. I really don't know how much longer that I can take care of him, I am wearing thin with my patience. I finally got him in bed last night about 8pam and then ran to WalMart to pick up some things I needed. I was only gone about 2.5 hours but he thought it was 6 hours and was so mad I was worried about him having another stroke just from anger. I know there are a lot of folks caring for loved ones 24/7 but after 2 years it is getting harder. Sorry, didn't mean to complain but sometimes it is nice getting it off my shoulders. I have been working on some leg warmers for my sister in CO. Hopefully I will be able to get them done before the really cold weather hits, I am a rather slow knitter. I am also starting on the lace part of a traingular shawl for my friend. I love the Earthquake recipe and think I will try to make it this week, I actually have all the ingriedents for it.
> 
> I will be praying for all who are having troubles and always really enjoying all the post about what you are all doing. Anita


You are preaching to the choir here...... Seriously, have you asked the Dr. or checked with insurance, Medicare, Social Services.... for some help? Just a free couple of hours for a drive in the car by yourself can be a stress reliever.... Besides, the Dr. needs to be aware of his emotional satus to help with determining what * is* going on...... What you are doing is harder than I can even imagine..... It is never comfortable to have someone angry with you... and you have your loved DH acting that way.... no ral provication... Not the man you know at all. You lean on a shoulder here just any old time.......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ask4j said:


> Dreamweaver, I just now read this--it was such a wall of words I skipped it but went back. I hear you and I know the strangeness of all this and what you are going through--my mother just passed two days after this last Christmas and I am still not acting or feeling normal. It's something you only go through once in life, there is no training, there is no right or wrong. You just do the best you can and hopefully siblings don't make trouble--in my case they washed their hands of any responsibility and agreed with everything I did. Fortunately my mother was well off, a farmers wife, we did not need to seek financial assistance or need to down grade her care--so I really sympathize with you. Get as much help as you possibly can--it is out there just need to do a bit of looking. Hang in there this too will pass as everything else in life.


Warned all to skip this...... but thanks for that.... It will be out of my hands..... Just hard to see the changes in a much loved, very bright and loving mother and feel inadequate.... It is what it is.... Sorry for your loss.... it is never easy...


----------



## margewhaples

preston said:


> ooh - that sounds good ohioknitter - never thought of putting nuts in it
> 
> so glad you stopped by and joined the conversation - we hope you come again real soon - there is alwyas fresh tea under the cosy.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Ohioknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try adding some chopped walnuts to the receipe too....really yummy!
Click to expand...

Also sounds as though some toasted coconut would enhance the flavor. MJW


----------



## preston

dreamweaver - i am so sorry for the outcome - but you know - once they start having to take care of her their stories might change - we can only hope. i just did not think they would treat you as they have.

hurray for you and your husband to reclaim your life - you deserve it - in spades. i'm sending you and your husband bushels and bushels of positive healing energy.

by the way - why didn't just the two of you race blue naked down the street - we all would have chipped in to bail you out. lol

sleep well jynx - you deserve it.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH All you newbies, welcome, welcome and just skip over this..... it will be long, boring to many and just plain a RANT.... but..........to all you ever patient, ever kind and ever supportive TP friends........ I can't tell you how much you have all done to help me stay sane these past few weeks ==== so here is a very lengthy, way too much information, fairly biased, I am sure, report of my meet with brothers...... I promise that this will no longer be the main part of all my posts in the future.... PROMISE (and I loved the pictures and have a great microwave German Potaro salad I'll post later.) Please feel free to skip right over this.... not particulalry light and airy, but here goes...
> 
> Well, there is a decision... except it was probably already decided between them when they walked in the door... did *NOT* hear what I was actually saying and thought that I was advocating assisted living.,,, per Dr. What I *was* saying was the we thought retirement, knew mom wouldn't like anything and to make just one more move, rather than several small steps to be less disruptive. They said they would rather have mom happy than healthy and that she had earned the right to make her own choices, even if poor (and I don't disagree - just did not want boys or mom to think I was failing to take care of her well....) They also said all this stuff about how they were more concerned about Gerry and I and that we had to be relieved of the stress immediately and get on with our lives. Told them we weren't looking for immediate, fine the rest of the year, would always do Dr.s, family, etc... but NO, you need immediate help. We discussed in home and told them that I really didn't think it would do anything to relieve me of the 24/7 because that person would go home and I would still be concerned for her and "on call" all the time and that mom would not like that either and would chew people up and spit them out . Told them all I wanted was a commitment to spell me for a week at a time every couple months..... yada yada yada........ They discounted the Dr. as not doing a thorough job and covering his butt, and I told them I did not agree with the Dr, just stating the facts.......
> 
> Bottom line, when I told Bill I was done and he called mom and got turned down for a visit and heard how weird she was, it scared him... Told him that was when she was VERY sick..... and she was normally not that bad..... there were several points I did not even bring up...... as they were not really hearing and I just figured it was futile. Ted announced that we would listen and not interrupt and proceeded to tell us that Dad talked to him years ago (not in hospital) and that he had made commitments and he had done well and he had all these friends that loved mom and would be happy to check on her, etc. etc. and he wanted to move her to where he lives and put her in her own (probably rented) townhouse, duplex.... and that complex would deliver a meal.... but it was NOT a retirement place because, after all, he had looked into running an in home care business himself.... etc. etc. I was not to take he to visit a facility (which I had no plans of doing and we were not to mention meeting to mom, etc. etc. We had done great job... yada, yada. (remember, he is the one who is not sure where his wife WANTS to live, but he is "pretty sure" it will be in Joplin, MO area where all these friends are...) oh yes, he will make sure she doesn't miss any of her appointments down here, because he already has 99,000 on car.... (but had already said he couldn't come down for a second meeting, being as it was a 12 hour round trip.) I said that anything was fine as long as the 3 of us were in agreement and that Gerry and I had already discussed that we would support ANY decision, whether we agreed with it or not. i did say that it was non-negotiable that she be with us for Christmas as our chance to have ONE good big family holiday with OUR family and grandma. Well, did that get my head taken off.... so I apologized for using Gerry's words but in return, he could quit "managing" me..... Ended with everyone agreeing that we would never let this issue mess up our family, everyone loved one another, he was going to take her for a couple weeks (didn't say when) and Bill was going to take her for a week (didn't say when) and so tomorrow they were going to take a 2 hour drive to visit a shop owned by one of his wife's friends daughter and then out to dinner and then back to downtown Dallas for a big evening out with the symphony....... SUPER.... Mom will love it, *truly*. Oh, did I mention that when I took her to get hair done, she was so much better,,,, but that wore her out, didn't want to do any errands, didn't want me to do anything for her, except she could get deck door unlocked (nothing wrong with it - we practiced) she just was going to "rest " for 10 hours till they got in and that Ted would take one look at her and realize she needed to "take it easy" I fixed her the first solid food ,other than an English muffin or two, in 2 weeks before I left but hey.... she'll be in fine shape for a full day.... Uh, they leave Monday..... Gee, I wonder who is going to take her to the store then?? or pay the bills, or take care of the house or anything else........... I know I sound bitter,,,, and I really am not..... It is just that DH and I feel it is futile to even try to explain situation and that a "visit' is totally different than her living in a place by herself, in a much colder climate with all her stuff moved again. Not that there are not some things she won't love about it....... *She will* initially ... especially being "Queen Bee" like we would all like for her and I really hope it works..... but I don't care how loving friends are... it will get old to be responsible for mom when Ted and wife go off to Cabo or a golf outing or are working an hour away and there is a situation and mom doesn't want to "bother " anyone so doesn't call. I think it is a bit of a polllyanna, temporary fix, at best but we don't want it to go on like it is ,had never signed on for it and we do have more critical concerns of our own than either of them...... though we did not want that to be a factor, just a reason to check in, offer to help, etc a bit more... I did call the meeting, know they did not really hear what I was trying to say (like - have either one of you had her up for 1 week in 9 months.... just one week? I did not say that to them... why bother) So, since we don't have a better solution to offer,and it is obvious they half think I'm going to take her to jail instantly and have probably gone crazy to boot..... we are not even going to discuss further.... just not look a gift horse in the mouth and hope tgt they stay true to their word not to have me be the blame, reason, ...... nothing further from the truth..... according to them... Love, Love, Love.... and they do..... but there is no "Joy in Mudville" because I cannot be totally optimistic about it, hate being misunderstood and just see nothing really worthy of celebration.... other than it does relieve us (supposedly immediately... yeah, right) and certainly quite soon... Gosh, I wonder if I will be "allowed" to handle packing house, selling it, etc. etc.. Oh, engineer rocket scientist brother says well, we need more evaluation, etc..... I could get that done,,,, but I see no reason.... it isn't going to change a thing in their real minds and I'm not going to upset her with it... I'll just tell them I think it best they have that done there and with them present... since they couldn't possibly trust me to impart the results "correctly"... I'm also going to send a very tactful e-mail and explain that I do not want to impede his schedule, plans etc. and that we will be perfectly happy to forgo having mom for the holidays...... If they say I'm to have immediate relief..... prove it, do it and let's get on with it..... Yeah, they can buy their own new place, (as yet unfound) find mom a place nearby...sort of, arrange to move this place, finish all her ongoing eye/teeth things here, explain it all to her..... (well, that won't really be a problem.... I'm sure) What do you guys think.... Surely not more than a month..... right? Meanwhile, I've been assured that if Gerry and I went someplace and mom happened to die while we were gone ,,,,, well, no one would blame me..... No, I didn't even hear them ask that I let them know if we were gone...... Gosh, just think of all the knitting I can get done now!!!!!
> 
> Anyhow,,,,, It was a Blue Moon, Livey(12) had made the volleyball team and we ran down there at 8:30 and had Rachel (14) drive us all to Baskin-Robbins, bought massive quantities of ice cream sundaes, wiping out 2 weeks of diet and exercise and told them that wanted to do something special for the Blue Moon by spending it with the most special girls we knew..... Our plan was to go home, get naked and paint ourselves blue and then run through our neighborhood.... did they want to join us?...... They took it into consideration but, sadly, declined.... We then spent time with the growns,,,,,, found out how bad the American Airlines contract is and that DD signed up to take the buy-out package ... and will change careers after amost 28 years.....a sad comment on our economy..... so if we want to do any trips.... do it in the next year........ had a frank discussion on whether they thought I was off-base in assessment of mom situation.... caught up on their friends,,,,,,, We came home... had a discussion about the situation.... how we would handle a few little things. In otherwords, we reclaimed our life.......
> 
> Decided to have a sleep contest...... Slept in late, G watched horrible black and white movies.....while I caught up with a friend on the phone, cleaned up. went shopping for a new laptop for him and a couple different grocery stores,,,,,, had a nice dinner and watched race on TV...... We will be at volleyball every Thurs., football every Friday, basketball every Sat. or Sun..... will consider reclaiming our house, yard, health and projects.... and just keep on living.......
> 
> So, how is your week-end going! Really, thanks guys for being such fantastic, caring people.... I so appreciate you all... Now, who wants a fresh beverage?????


----------



## preston

anita - is there no one that could come and give you a break -it is pretty impossible to do what you are doing 24/7. sending you lots of positive energy - and do try and get some help.

sam

could social services help you?



Anita H said:


> WOW! It is busy this weekend, I just got caught up on all the messages. It is hard to believe that it is already Sept but at least we have been getting some much needed rain in the Ozarks. I guess I can put up with my pack of dogs tracking in all the mud since the rain has been prayed for. This has been a tough week with DH, I'm not sure if he had another stoke or is just have a bad time but he has been angry all week. I can not do anything right and he goes into a rage at least once a day. I really don't know how much longer that I can take care of him, I am wearing thin with my patience. I finally got him in bed last night about 8pam and then ran to WalMart to pick up some things I needed. I was only gone about 2.5 hours but he thought it was 6 hours and was so mad I was worried about him having another stroke just from anger. I know there are a lot of folks caring for loved ones 24/7 but after 2 years it is getting harder. Sorry, didn't mean to complain but sometimes it is nice getting it off my shoulders. I have been working on some leg warmers for my sister in CO. Hopefully I will be able to get them done before the really cold weather hits, I am a rather slow knitter. I am also starting on the lace part of a traingular shawl for my friend. I love the Earthquake recipe and think I will try to make it this week, I actually have all the ingriedents for it.
> 
> I will be praying for all who are having troubles and always really enjoying all the post about what you are all doing. Anita


----------



## preston

take lots of pictures 2cats - we love pictures.

sam



2CatsinNJ said:


> Good evening Sam, Everyone,
> 
> I'm so late getting to the TP this time....the beginning of what's going to be a very busy week for our family. Only 7 days to go the wedding ! Family will be arriving from out of town nearly all at once on Friday & will hit the ground running with all the things that have been planned.So,since I am caught-up until Wednesday, I'm planning on taking it easy for a day or so.
> 
> Sam, I love that Dump Cake recipe. My mother gave it to me & we've enjoyed it many times over the years. It's very versatile & travels well if one needs to take something to a hostess, ie.
> 
> The Matriarch of the Australian branch of our family was here for tea today & we had a lovely visit. We're so happy that she was able to come back to visit in the US, especially in time for our son's wedding. He did a radiology preceptorship at Peter MacCallum Oncological Clinic in Melbourne 6-7 years ago & stayed with her in Brighton while there. Near the end of his studies, our older son flew down & they travelled, then visited with family before returning to the US. Next week,they'll all be together for the first time since then.
> 
> I must say goodnight to all, & will probably be back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Poledra65

Daralene and Myfanwy, love the pictures. The moon is gorgeous, so glad you found that zoom thingy. The kids in the flowers bring good memories of youth to mind. 

I've been gone most of the day getting things cleaned out and moved around for the garage sale, still a ton to do before next Saturday when we are having it, but getting there. 

Now I'm back to page 7 to try to get caught up. Going hiking in the morning sometime at the Scottsbluff National Monument Park, I'll take pics and post. 

Hope everyone's having a wonderful weekend, Labor Day or not.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, folks, I have just ordered a webcam (no new yarn, but for this I am okay with it!)...am about to enter the virtual call world in a few days--DD and I just tested out the mic/headset I have and it works! Now, all I need is the camera, and I can talk to the grandkids and her and SIL online! That should make it a bit easier to be so far away...I still want to move, of course, but this is a reasonable alternative in the meantime. I feel a bit better, though not quite back to myself just yet--I'll get there.

The shawl is going slowly, but at least it's going...maybe I'll sleep better tonight with a bit of this stress gone...

Dreamweaver, I hope and pray a resolution for you is around the corner. I think about all of us here and send good thoughts every day to all with family/health issues, those who take care of loved ones, and those coping with losses of every kind. I can only "hug from afar," but know that I do!

I'm tired tonight (which is good, actually), and tomorrow morning we'll go shopping for food and then have our cookout. It will be nice to relax at home, and I'll see y'all later.


----------



## Poledra65

I also love the hula hoop as excersize but I can't keep that sucker going to save my life. lol...I could do it when I was a kid.


----------



## StellaK

My prayers are with all of you who are caring for ill and aging spouses or parents. It has to be so hard to be totally responsible and deal with all of the stresses of care. And then to have other family members discount what you have done is doubly difficult. Many things in life cannot be understood until we walk in others' shoes. Blessings to each of you. StellaK


----------



## Poledra65

Dori Sage said:


> Yesterday my oldest GD turned 13. She's a doll. Seeing my kids Monday for a BBQ in honor of my first 13 year old. I'm knitting and crocheting 13 roses for her. They will all be different in some way.
> 
> Went on a date last nite. He's a very nice man, but no bells.
> 
> And on Tuesday went on an agriculture tour. Visited a cattle ranch up in the mountains near Ojai. It was roasting hot, no shade. I drank 64 oz of water. Had heat exhaustion. I don't even know how I drove home. Had a blasted headache for 2 days and slept for hours. I'm feeling much better now. I called the organizer of the tour and we decided that going to Ojai during the summer was a bad idea - its always hot up there. Keep that tour for the winter, fall or spring.
> 
> Was the recipe for the Mexican Earthquake cake ever posted?


How wonderful that you get to enjoy the birthday, how time does fly. 
Also glad you are going out, have fun. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> Daralene and TPers,
> 
> Here is a photo of the hooded baby towel, bibs and washcloths for our fundraiser raffle. I used I Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby, color is pistachio--much prettier than it shows and VERY soft. I am packing these and other goodies in a baby bath seat rather than a basket.


What a wonderfully thoughtful idea, and so cute. I'll have to keep that one in mind if anyone I know (namely my son) ever has another child.


----------



## Poledra65

patocenizo said:


> Hi Sam, good afternoon and a great recipe. Presently my DH and I are on a cruise from sailing from Amsterdam to Norway, from Norway to Iceland, from Iceland to Greenland from Greenland to Newfoundland to Nova Scotia and then ending in New York. We were also supposed to Scotland but the weather is rough. Have a great week all of you..


That sounds like a wonderful trip, so glad you could pop in. Enjoy and we love pictures.


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> dreamweaver - i am so sorry for the outcome - but you know - once they start having to take care of her their stories might change - we can only hope. i just did not think they would treat you as they have.
> 
> hurray for you and your husband to reclaim your life - you deserve it - in spades. i'm sending you and your husband bushels and bushels of positive healing energy.
> 
> by the way - why didn't just the two of you race blue naked down the street - we all would have chipped in to bail you out. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Should have known I could have counted on the gang to bail us out..... not sure we had enough blue paint! The boys do love me and they are trying to solve the problem,,, and I asked for help.... but it is just not right to stack the deck, nor is it very realistic to stop talking about the elephant in the room.... We really all want the same thing. I really do hope it works, just don't like being managed, told to keep secrets, and think that there is a little denial going on... and I do worry that this decision could affect my brother's marriage and health..... Not an outcome I would like to see....... BTW,,,, I have two other siblings... and I am the oldest.... It would take almost nothing to have his POA revoked and *me * start issuing edicts... but that is to no one's advantage, including mine and I will not let the siblings fall to sqaubles. There are just going to be some hard lessons learned and that is why we are *not* going to even try to explain the problems....... just be as supportive as possible.... We don't want to make the situation worse,,, but let's get on with it... I know he will do the best he can and he is a male and a favorite son... being named after mom's dad..... His wife is good hearted and well intended and a hard worker... just a control freak and very naive... (Mom has even mentioned how surprised she was at the way SIL treated her own mother at a recent family wedding.....) It is not goingto be all sweetness and light, as expected......
> 
> Did you not get anymore of the rain? It is so hot here... We wil have to get up at 6 AM to do anything.... but I don't do anything at 6 AM.... We are thinking of having everyone over Monday for pool and BBQ..... I wonder how brats and street corn would taste for breakfast.........
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

preston said:


> well - i got the yard mowed - even mowed in the rain for five or ten minutes - i only had maybe twenty minutes of mowing left and just wanted it done. so now i have a shower - clean clothes - and am feeling half human. the other half is having a bit of a problem taking a deep breath - it will come.it's always this way when i mow.
> 
> we had so many - they are not thistles - but long stems with big prickly balls on them - can't think what they are called - very hard to mow - had to go over them at least twice to get them cut to the ground. but at least it is mowed,
> 
> we had two little rain spells - feels like that is all we are going to get from isaac - we will see. could have used a lot more that is for sure, there were cracks in the yard almost big enough to swallow the mower.
> 
> hickory is sleeping at my feet so i will go back to page four and catch up.
> 
> sam


Sam, too bad you can't find a Roomba that mows.  Certainly something we need to invent.


----------



## bellestarr12

Pup lover said:


> bellestarr12 have you tried the weight watchers dump cake? It is a can of crushed pineapple mixed with an angel food cake mix. nothing else just those two things you think it will never be enough but it is and then just top with cool whip when done. I have used other fruits from frozen (strawberries or rasberries) and mashed them to equal the amount of juice and fruit in a can of crushed pineapple. It does turn the cake pink though.
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns, thanks so much for posting the Earthquake Cake recipe. Next time we have a big get-together, that's what I'm making! I'd make it right now but the Weight Watchers fairy would punish me. ;-)
Click to expand...

Thank you! No, I've never heard of that but it sounds good - and I have nothing against a pink cake  Do you bake it in a 9 x 13 pan like the others?


----------



## Dreamweaver

How strange that I can no longer stand the smell of fresh cut grass since chemo.. I would have thought it would have resolved by now. I always associated that with the lazy (or not so lazy) days of summer. The folks never had land like sam but very large 2-4 acre corner lots... so Dad would always let my girls drive the mower.... bug stuff....


----------



## jheiens

preston said:


> jobailey - this is not a political party - it is a tea party - a virtual tea party if you like - conversation is light and airy - we talk about our families - ourselves - share recipes and pictures - offer love and support where needed - two things we do not talk about is politics and religion.
> 
> we would love to have you join us for a cuppa but we would appreciate it if there was no more political talk.
> 
> thank you
> 
> sam
> 
> this sounds terribly blunt and crass and i did not mean it to - we have had several disastrous bouts where religion and politics played a part - and it just worries me when someone brings it up. you of course had no idea what we were and are.
> 
> so please overlook my untactful way of expressing myself - you are more than welcome - we do look forward to you joining us as often as you can. we always have fresh tea under the cosy.
> 
> sam
> 
> I think your post above was straight-forward and to the point. You were not lacking in tact, Sam, but rather you pointed out the rules which apply to all who come to your table for converstation and refreshments. As host, it is up to you to set out the ground rules for all players. Right?
> 
> Thank you for setting things straight from the beginning of that conversation. Ohio Joy


----------



## bellestarr12

jobailey said:


> Well Sam you are a real character!!! I like you!
> 
> I don't know what this Tea Party stuff is all about but I hoe you all are going to vote for Romney.
> 
> We got dumped on with rain from Isaac and now it is in the 90's but my heart goes out to the people in New Orleans that are under water and no electricity. Dump cake sounds good but I need to take a few lbs. off so I'm going to pass but might try that chicken salad!


I think we all really appreciate Sam, but in fact one of the reasons this tea party works so well is that we stay away from politics. It just keeps everyone friendlier and in a better mood ;-)

Hope Isaac didn't do too much damage where you are - feel bad for those in New Orleans, like the man I heard on the radio who lost half his roof (repaired after Katrina).


----------



## preston

i'm with you jynx - 6:00 am is not on my alarm clock - at least not if i can help it. brats and sweet corn - sounds good to me - i'll be there - but not at six.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> dreamweaver - i am so sorry for the outcome - but you know - once they start having to take care of her their stories might change - we can only hope. i just did not think they would treat you as they have.
> 
> hurray for you and your husband to reclaim your life - you deserve it - in spades. i'm sending you and your husband bushels and bushels of positive healing energy.
> 
> by the way - why didn't just the two of you race blue naked down the street - we all would have chipped in to bail you out. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Should have known I could have counted on the gang to bail us out..... not sure we had enough blue paint! The boys do love me and they are trying to solve the problem,,, and I asked for help.... but it is just not right to stack the deck, nor is it very realistic to stop talking about the elephant in the room.... We really all want the same thing. I really do hope it works, just don't like being managed, told to keep secrets, and think that there is a little denial going on... and I do worry that this decision could affect my brother's marriage and health..... Not an outcome I would like to see....... BTW,,,, I have two other siblings... and I am the oldest.... It would take almost nothing to have his POA revoked and *me * start issuing edicts... but that is to no one's advantage, including mine and I will not let the siblings fall to sqaubles. There are just going to be some hard lessons learned and that is why we are *not* going to even try to explain the problems....... just be as supportive as possible.... We don't want to make the situation worse,,, but let's get on with it... I know he will do the best he can and he is a male and a favorite son... being named after mom's dad..... His wife is good hearted and well intended and a hard worker... just a control freak and very naive... (Mom has even mentioned how surprised she was at the way SIL treated her own mother at a recent family wedding.....) It is not goingto be all sweetness and light, as expected......
> 
> Did you not get anymore of the rain? It is so hot here... We wil have to get up at 6 AM to do anything.... but I don't do anything at 6 AM.... We are thinking of having everyone over Monday for pool and BBQ..... I wonder how brats and street corn would taste for breakfast.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Daralene - fabulous photos....... That first one is just magnificent. The moon.... LOVE that house and bowl.....

Myfanwy - the children and the flowers are beautiful... Such an idyllic picture..... innocence at joy at its best... Loved the totem ple and assosiated pictures.... It has some distinct similarities, in my mind, to some of our Pacific Northwest totems... Holding good thoughts for you and yours and hoping things are ever improving.......


----------



## preston

poledra - we would have our fortunes made if we could.

i love my roomba. have you seen the roomba that mops the floor. wish they would make one that dusts.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> well - i got the yard mowed - even mowed in the rain for five or ten minutes - i only had maybe twenty minutes of mowing left and just wanted it done. so now i have a shower - clean clothes - and am feeling half human. the other half is having a bit of a problem taking a deep breath - it will come.it's always this way when i mow.
> 
> we had so many - they are not thistles - but long stems with big prickly balls on them - can't think what they are called - very hard to mow - had to go over them at least twice to get them cut to the ground. but at least it is mowed,
> 
> we had two little rain spells - feels like that is all we are going to get from isaac - we will see. could have used a lot more that is for sure, there were cracks in the yard almost big enough to swallow the mower.
> 
> hickory is sleeping at my feet so i will go back to page four and catch up.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, too bad you can't find a Roomba that mows.  Certainly something we need to invent.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

we have not quite three acres jynx - there are eighteen acres behind us that was for sale when i moved here - wish i could have bought it - would have had to have sheep though to keep it mowed.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> How strange that I can no longer stand the smell of fresh cut grass since chemo.. I would have thought it would have resolved by now. I always associated that with the lazy (or not so lazy) days of summer. The folks never had land like sam but very large 2-4 acre corner lots... so Dad would always let my girls drive the mower.... bug stuff....


----------



## jheiens

If it weren't going onmidnight here, Jynx, I'd join you in a libation just to give you some company. Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

bellestarr12 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Saturday morning everyone. Sam, wonderful Tea Party again, recipes sound wonderful.
> I didn't make it on at all Thursday or Friday, so now I need to do catch up.
> I just got back from walking to the farmers market on Main St to get potatoes and a few other things that looked wonderful.
> 
> We had a busy two days, Thursday was the specialist in Ft. Collins, the doctor pretty much ruled out MS, said he isn't sure what it is, never seen her symptoms before, but he thinks it's inflammation in the bone, so he did a bunch of tests, some have to be sent off to the Mayo Clinic, blood work (7 vials), and xrays. Hopefully something will show an answer. She was rather impressed with the doctor, he didn't talk down to her or act like he thought it was all in her head, but was genuinely concerned.
> Then while in Ft Collins, we went to Panera, I love Panera, and we went to Pet Smart.
> 
> Yesterday was off to Scottsbluff to get her pain perscription filled, Knutters whole foods, Safeway and Walmart for groceries, very satisfying shopping trip.
> 
> So Now, I am praying all are healing and doing well and that any family meetings and get togethers go well.
> 
> Off to get caught up. Hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra, I'm praying for you too. Took my mom to the eye doctor the other day and she made me stay in the waiting room b/c when I go in the doctor just talks to me (I don't encourage that). And that's fine - Mom's 89 but still mentally sharp and doesn't need me to run interference (though I like to also hear what they say, and her primary is much more respectful of her intelligence)
Click to expand...

I agree, they need to not assume that the patient, older or not, doesn't grasp what they are telling them. 
Marla's mom is a retired RN and her sister is also an RN with her bachelors in nursing so she really knows what to ask and what to listen for, if they talk down to her she's out the door.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ohio Joy, I hope that Tim will soon recover some of his confidence... It isn't easy adjusting to all those normal body changes anyhow, and he has a special challenge... but also seems to have a very special brand of percerverence and he seems to have a great heart. I can just imagine how your heart swells with pride with each accomplishment, made even more special because he works so hard to overcome and conquer..... I am sure all his classmates will be cheering for him too. Go Tim......


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> You know, I leave you folks alone for a couple of hours and come back to 4 or 5 more pages to catch up on!! LOL How am I ever going to get any housework and laundry done before guests and house guests arrive for dinner tomorrow, if I can't keep up with you all?
> 
> So good to see all the new faces/voices already joining in the Party. Sam, you're just a great host, making everyone welcome and comfortable enough to join in the conversations going on around the table.
> 
> DH has gone ground hunting on some of the farms around here before the critters eat up any more of the meager crops that made it through the drought. It's his contribution to the local agricultural economy.
> 
> Tim and his mom went to one of the local parks for a session on the swings. That may not sound like a big deal for most 14 yos but for a CP kid who lost his confidence in his ability to stay on his feet following all those surgeries last year, it's a very big step.
> 
> The ability to maintain balance when one has CP sometimes takes a lot of mental effort. Having lost his confidence in his body and growing several inches in this last year has changed his center of gravity. Combined, they have really changed his perception of his physical control of his body.
> His physical therapist is working toward his being able to walk across the room with his Loftstrands (special canes) by the time he graduates from High School.
> 
> What cheering will go on if that actually happens! Wow! Just thinking about the possiblility raises goose bumps!!
> 
> Back to the quilting, ladies and gentlemen. Emjoy your evening/afternoon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So wonderful that he's doing so well, it will be wonderful for him to walk across that stage when the time comes. 
:thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12

Dreamweaver, my heart really goes out to you - it's so frustrating not to be really "heard" when other people (who are less involved in the situation) are so sure they know best. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband and your mom. I'm sure Joe and I will be facing a similar situation in the not too distant future, but at least we won't have siblings complicating the issue (I have one brother and he is as uninvolved as a person can be).

All my best to you, Vicki


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you Daralene, I knew they were good, but didn't know that they had ranked that high. Stepmother, yes, she's hoping it doesn't take terribly long to get some answers. 

Poledra...So glad MS is ruled out but it must be difficult waiting for a diagnosis. If I remember correctly, this is your MIL?? Hope you find something out soon. Where he sent the blood is one of the top places in the country!!!! Sure you knew that but it was just named second in the country after a hospital in Mass.


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> we have not quite three acres jynx - there are eighteen acres behind us that was for sale when i moved here - wish i could have bought it - would have had to have sheep though to keep it mowed.
> sam


Dang... 18 is my favorite # and sheep provide YARN.....

I wonder if a Maine **** cat with a big fluffy tail could be trained to dust..... Must talk to Buddy (GD's cat) about this... a whole new career...... He could walk lightly, leap to high places.... drive the dog crazy..... definite possibilities..


----------



## jheiens

That menu could be a plan for the day, Jynx!

And thank you for the kind words regarding Tim. He is an exceptional boy in any number of ways.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

daralene said:


> Well, I won't get caught up. DH needs the computer and I'm going to the State Fair tomorrow with a friend. Sorry I missed seeing all your posts. Love and Hugs to all. Prayers for those who are sick. Oh, he went in to the piano so I will see if I can post the photos from Lilydale. It is a community of psychics and I didn't get a reading but went to their church service and into the shops and enjoyed the area. Have ben there before to hear some special speakers, such as Wayne Dyer, Deepak Chopra, and James Van Praagh. Went this time because a friend felt badly that others didn't invite her to go with them on a trip so this was what she wanted to do, so off we went. :lol:


Love the pictures, the house is awesome and I agree about the bowl, yarn would be perfect in it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## harmony

How- um- sweet of you to share your recipes! The dump cake is brilliant! I don't care for pineapple (I acid intolerant) but I might just substitute something for it. It looks so easy. I'm also allergic to corn so I have to be careful what the cake mix has in it. Thank you so much. I hope your party is terrific. Maybe I'll show up!


----------



## margewhaples

Dreamweaver: I am delighted that you will get some relief and help from brothers and siblings. At this point you can not be expected to be ecstatic over the outcome. They have no idea what the burden of such responsibility is. Also once even for a weekend they have to deal with it, they will all be back at the table to renegotiate. My girl-friend who could not deal with her dad as he became affected by dementia, had money, had a business to run as well as an aging husband and the POA, asked if I could assume 24 hour care for her father, whom I loved dearly. I though I really wanted to do this to keep him at home, knew that I would need relief because of my altered health and mental condition at the time. Her brother whom I never cared for and who had completely ignored his dad most of the time, objected, but could hardly complain since he was not prepared to assume his care, conceded that I was probably the best possible caretaker, because he was used to me being in his home and we already had a very unusually committed relationship. He cared for him one day during a holiday, brought him home and completely changed his mind as to how much better it was for me to care for him. After 2 years of completely 24 hour care, I asked for some time away and you would have thought I had deserted him. They took him back to his hometown in the care of a cousin for the rest of his life. At first I was heart-broken and felt terrible. I was not even given his telephone number for awhile, but he deteriorated so that that was rescinded and we maintained our friendship until the day he died as we had become an integral part of each other's lives. His daughter realized just how much I had done for her, and had to go back and forth across the country to keep tabs on him and his condition and give the caretaker breaks regularly. Mind you neither of them had cared for him more than a few hours on a weekend so that I could attend my conventions. I took care of all of his appts. his medication, hair-cuts, shaves,dental care, laundry. She did hire a cleaning person 2-3 times a week. After a year away from me, She took me on a trip to MO where he was born and paid my fair and chauferred me around the area. Unfortunately while I was there he had to be hospitalized as he deteriorated due to a urninary infection and spent most of the time we were there in a hospital 30 mi away from where we were staying. He died sometime later and I felt good, because I had given him everything that I possily could until I felt my own health failing and he was able to see once again his birthplace. So cheer up, you've got some concensus and once they deal with his care they will understand and appreciate what you have done. AND when they do see 24hr responsibility they will not want the responsibilty either and will be more amenable to a more permanent professional care. Marlark Marge. P.S. You've been an angel in disguise for some time now and you and your husband deserve this rest. So take it. Take a mini-vacation, knowing that she will be cared for by one of them and it will
resolve all the misunderstanding, denial, and disagreements so that you all can get more pleasant memories of her last days.


----------



## margewhaples

Someone please post the earthquake cake, I can't find it marlark marge.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> Finally got caught up! Busy, long day. I went to see my mom. She seems a little better, but not very conversational. I tried to talk as much as possible, but she still responded very little. I don't think she is eating as well as she should, and she definitely does not get out of her chair enough. The pups really missed me since I was gone all day! It is nice to be loved!
> 
> Welcome to all of the new, and returning, people. This is a great place to meet people from all over the world. I hope everyone is having a good weekend!


I'm so glad she's doing a bit better, hopefully she'll pick up a bit more soon. Yes it is nice to be loved. 

Hugs.


----------



## Anita H

Thanks Dreamweaver, I have been following everything about your Mom and know that you understand. 
I have tried every avenue that I have learned about but no help is available part time. It seems that my only choice is keep him here or he will end up in a state phyc hospital. After his strokes, he developed an "allergy" to all pain meds which just send him "over the edge" but was not discovered until after a psychiatrist labled him as homicidal and suicidal so no nursing home will take him. He is just very verbal and scares people. He is unable to stand at all, has no use of his left arm and basicly has no clue what is happening in the world so he doesn't scare me it is just so hard to deal with him on a 24/7 basis. I pray alot and I will hang in here as long as possible.



Dreamweaver said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! It is busy this weekend, I just got caught up on all the messages. It is hard to believe that it is already Sept but at least we have been getting some much needed rain in the Ozarks. I guess I can put up with my pack of dogs tracking in all the mud since the rain has been prayed for. This has been a tough week with DH, I'm not sure if he had another stoke or is just have a bad time but he has been angry all week. I can not do anything right and he goes into a rage at least once a day. I really don't know how much longer that I can take care of him, I am wearing thin with my patience. I finally got him in bed last night about 8pam and then ran to WalMart to pick up some things I needed. I was only gone about 2.5 hours but he thought it was 6 hours and was so mad I was worried about him having another stroke just from anger. I know there are a lot of folks caring for loved ones 24/7 but after 2 years it is getting harder. Sorry, didn't mean to complain but sometimes it is nice getting it off my shoulders. I have been working on some leg warmers for my sister in CO. Hopefully I will be able to get them done before the really cold weather hits, I am a rather slow knitter. I am also starting on the lace part of a traingular shawl for my friend. I love the Earthquake recipe and think I will try to make it this week, I actually have all the ingriedents for it.
> 
> I will be praying for all who are having troubles and always really enjoying all the post about what you are all doing. Anita
> 
> 
> 
> You are preaching to the choir here...... Seriously, have you asked the Dr. or checked with insurance, Medicare, Social Services.... for some help? Just a free couple of hours for a drive in the car by yourself can be a stress reliever.... Besides, the Dr. needs to be aware of his emotional satus to help with determining what * is* going on...... What you are doing is harder than I can even imagine..... It is never comfortable to have someone angry with you... and you have your loved DH acting that way.... no ral provication... Not the man you know at all. You lean on a shoulder here just any old time.......
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

jheiens said:


> That menu could be a plan for the day, Jynx!
> 
> And thank you for the kind words regarding Tim. He is an exceptional boy in any number of ways.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Here is a link to my Mexican Street Corn..... (Our brats will be on the grill but we used to boil them in beer in the winter in Chicago..... We did that with shrimmp too...)

My field of study was Spec. Ed. for Physically Handicapped (and that is politically correct for the times) Spirit like Tim's is what kept me ever amazed by the wonderful kids I worked with..... They took so much in stride, figured out alternatives and many had an attitude of "no big deal" when it really *was* a big deal......


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> NEWS FLASH All you newbies, welcome, welcome and just skip over this..... it will be long, boring to many and just plain a RANT.... but..........to all you ever patient, ever kind and ever supportive TP friends........ I can't tell you how much you have all done to help me stay sane these past few weeks ==== so here is a very lengthy, way too much information, fairly biased, I am sure, report of my meet with brothers...... I promise that this will no longer be the main part of all my posts in the future.... PROMISE (and I loved the pictures and have a great microwave German Potaro salad I'll post later.) Please feel free to skip right over this.... not particulalry light and airy, but here goes...
> 
> Well, there is a decision... except it was probably already decided between them when they walked in the door... did *NOT* hear what I was actually saying and thought that I was advocating assisted living.,,, per Dr. What I *was* saying was the we thought retirement, knew mom wouldn't like anything and to make just one more move, rather than several small steps to be less disruptive. They said they would rather have mom happy than healthy and that she had earned the right to make her own choices, even if poor (and I don't disagree - just did not want boys or mom to think I was failing to take care of her well....) They also said all this stuff about how they were more concerned about Gerry and I and that we had to be relieved of the stress immediately and get on with our lives. Told them we weren't looking for immediate, fine the rest of the year, would always do Dr.s, family, etc... but NO, you need immediate help. We discussed in home and told them that I really didn't think it would do anything to relieve me of the 24/7 because that person would go home and I would still be concerned for her and "on call" all the time and that mom would not like that either and would chew people up and spit them out . Told them all I wanted was a commitment to spell me for a week at a time every couple months..... yada yada yada........ They discounted the Dr. as not doing a thorough job and covering his butt, and I told them I did not agree with the Dr, just stating the facts.......
> 
> Bottom line, when I told Bill I was done and he called mom and got turned down for a visit and heard how weird she was, it scared him... Told him that was when she was VERY sick..... and she was normally not that bad..... there were several points I did not even bring up...... as they were not really hearing and I just figured it was futile. Ted announced that we would listen and not interrupt and proceeded to tell us that Dad talked to him years ago (not in hospital) and that he had made commitments and he had done well and he had all these friends that loved mom and would be happy to check on her, etc. etc. and he wanted to move her to where he lives and put her in her own (probably rented) townhouse, duplex.... and that complex would deliver a meal.... but it was NOT a retirement place because, after all, he had looked into running an in home care business himself.... etc. etc. I was not to take he to visit a facility (which I had no plans of doing and we were not to mention meeting to mom, etc. etc. We had done great job... yada, yada. (remember, he is the one who is not sure where his wife WANTS to live, but he is "pretty sure" it will be in Joplin, MO area where all these friends are...) oh yes, he will make sure she doesn't miss any of her appointments down here, because he already has 99,000 on car.... (but had already said he couldn't come down for a second meeting, being as it was a 12 hour round trip.) I said that anything was fine as long as the 3 of us were in agreement and that Gerry and I had already discussed that we would support ANY decision, whether we agreed with it or not. i did say that it was non-negotiable that she be with us for Christmas as our chance to have ONE good big family holiday with OUR family and grandma. Well, did that get my head taken off.... so I apologized for using Gerry's words but in return, he could quit "managing" me..... Ended with everyone agreeing that we would never let this issue mess up our family, everyone loved one another, he was going to take her for a couple weeks (didn't say when) and Bill was going to take her for a week (didn't say when) and so tomorrow they were going to take a 2 hour drive to visit a shop owned by one of his wife's friends daughter and then out to dinner and then back to downtown Dallas for a big evening out with the symphony....... SUPER.... Mom will love it, *truly*. Oh, did I mention that when I took her to get hair done, she was so much better,,,, but that wore her out, didn't want to do any errands, didn't want me to do anything for her, except she could get deck door unlocked (nothing wrong with it - we practiced) she just was going to "rest " for 10 hours till they got in and that Ted would take one look at her and realize she needed to "take it easy" I fixed her the first solid food ,other than an English muffin or two, in 2 weeks before I left but hey.... she'll be in fine shape for a full day.... Uh, they leave Monday..... Gee, I wonder who is going to take her to the store then?? or pay the bills, or take care of the house or anything else........... I know I sound bitter,,,, and I really am not..... It is just that DH and I feel it is futile to even try to explain situation and that a "visit' is totally different than her living in a place by herself, in a much colder climate with all her stuff moved again. Not that there are not some things she won't love about it....... *She will* initially ... especially being "Queen Bee" like we would all like for her and I really hope it works..... but I don't care how loving friends are... it will get old to be responsible for mom when Ted and wife go off to Cabo or a golf outing or are working an hour away and there is a situation and mom doesn't want to "bother " anyone so doesn't call. I think it is a bit of a polllyanna, temporary fix, at best but we don't want it to go on like it is ,had never signed on for it and we do have more critical concerns of our own than either of them...... though we did not want that to be a factor, just a reason to check in, offer to help, etc a bit more... I did call the meeting, know they did not really hear what I was trying to say (like - have either one of you had her up for 1 week in 9 months.... just one week? I did not say that to them... why bother) So, since we don't have a better solution to offer,and it is obvious they half think I'm going to take her to jail instantly and have probably gone crazy to boot..... we are not even going to discuss further.... just not look a gift horse in the mouth and hope tgt they stay true to their word not to have me be the blame, reason, ...... nothing further from the truth..... according to them... Love, Love, Love.... and they do..... but there is no "Joy in Mudville" because I cannot be totally optimistic about it, hate being misunderstood and just see nothing really worthy of celebration.... other than it does relieve us (supposedly immediately... yeah, right) and certainly quite soon... Gosh, I wonder if I will be "allowed" to handle packing house, selling it, etc. etc.. Oh, engineer rocket scientist brother says well, we need more evaluation, etc..... I could get that done,,,, but I see no reason.... it isn't going to change a thing in their real minds and I'm not going to upset her with it... I'll just tell them I think it best they have that done there and with them present... since they couldn't possibly trust me to impart the results "correctly"... I'm also going to send a very tactful e-mail and explain that I do not want to impede his schedule, plans etc. and that we will be perfectly happy to forgo having mom for the holidays...... If they say I'm to have immediate relief..... prove it, do it and let's get on with it..... Yeah, they can buy their own new place, (as yet unfound) find mom a place nearby...sort of, arrange to move this place, finish all her ongoing eye/teeth things here, explain it all to her..... (well, that won't really be a problem.... I'm sure) What do you guys think.... Surely not more than a month..... right? Meanwhile, I've been assured that if Gerry and I went someplace and mom happened to die while we were gone ,,,,, well, no one would blame me..... No, I didn't even hear them ask that I let them know if we were gone...... Gosh, just think of all the knitting I can get done now!!!!!
> 
> Anyhow,,,,, It was a Blue Moon, Livey(12) had made the volleyball team and we ran down there at 8:30 and had Rachel (14) drive us all to Baskin-Robbins, bought massive quantities of ice cream sundaes, wiping out 2 weeks of diet and exercise and told them that wanted to do something special for the Blue Moon by spending it with the most special girls we knew..... Our plan was to go home, get naked and paint ourselves blue and then run through our neighborhood.... did they want to join us?...... They took it into consideration but, sadly, declined.... We then spent time with the growns,,,,,, found out how bad the American Airlines contract is and that DD signed up to take the buy-out package ... and will change careers after amost 28 years.....a sad comment on our economy..... so if we want to do any trips.... do it in the next year........ had a frank discussion on whether they thought I was off-base in assessment of mom situation.... caught up on their friends,,,,,,, We came home... had a discussion about the situation.... how we would handle a few little things. In otherwords, we reclaimed our life.......
> 
> Decided to have a sleep contest...... Slept in late, G watched horrible black and white movies.....while I caught up with a friend on the phone, cleaned up. went shopping for a new laptop for him and a couple different grocery stores,,,,,, had a nice dinner and watched race on TV...... We will be at volleyball every Thurs., football every Friday, basketball every Sat. or Sun..... will consider reclaiming our house, yard, health and projects.... and just keep on living.......
> 
> So, how is your week-end going! Really, thanks guys for being such fantastic, caring people.... I so appreciate you all... Now, who wants a fresh beverage?????


Well, you did your part and spoke your peace, even if they didn't listen. We can just hope and pray that they do what they say and that it wasn't just the heat of the moment talking. It would be nice for her to be with you for the holidays, but you can only do what you can do. Do let us know how it goes and feel free to vent anytime, we love you and don't mind listening.


----------



## Poledra65

Anita H said:


> WOW! It is busy this weekend, I just got caught up on all the messages. It is hard to believe that it is already Sept but at least we have been getting some much needed rain in the Ozarks. I guess I can put up with my pack of dogs tracking in all the mud since the rain has been prayed for. This has been a tough week with DH, I'm not sure if he had another stoke or is just have a bad time but he has been angry all week. I can not do anything right and he goes into a rage at least once a day. I really don't know how much longer that I can take care of him, I am wearing thin with my patience. I finally got him in bed last night about 8pam and then ran to WalMart to pick up some things I needed. I was only gone about 2.5 hours but he thought it was 6 hours and was so mad I was worried about him having another stroke just from anger. I know there are a lot of folks caring for loved ones 24/7 but after 2 years it is getting harder. Sorry, didn't mean to complain but sometimes it is nice getting it off my shoulders. I have been working on some leg warmers for my sister in CO. Hopefully I will be able to get them done before the really cold weather hits, I am a rather slow knitter. I am also starting on the lace part of a traingular shawl for my friend. I love the Earthquake recipe and think I will try to make it this week, I actually have all the ingriedents for it.
> 
> I will be praying for all who are having troubles and always really enjoying all the post about what you are all doing. Anita


My heart goes out to you, I can't even imagine how hard what you are dealing with must be. I hope things get better for you, I don't know how, but I pray.


----------



## Poledra65

preston said:


> poledra - we would have our fortunes made if we could.
> 
> i love my roomba. have you seen the roomba that mops the floor. wish they would make one that dusts.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> well - i got the yard mowed - even mowed in the rain for five or ten minutes - i only had maybe twenty minutes of mowing left and just wanted it done. so now i have a shower - clean clothes - and am feeling half human. the other half is having a bit of a problem taking a deep breath - it will come.it's always this way when i mow.
> 
> we had so many - they are not thistles - but long stems with big prickly balls on them - can't think what they are called - very hard to mow - had to go over them at least twice to get them cut to the ground. but at least it is mowed,
> 
> we had two little rain spells - feels like that is all we are going to get from isaac - we will see. could have used a lot more that is for sure, there were cracks in the yard almost big enough to swallow the mower.
> 
> hickory is sleeping at my feet so i will go back to page four and catch up.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, too bad you can't find a Roomba that mows.  Certainly something we need to invent.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I want one of each, lol... a grass cutting one and a dusting one, sounds good to me but I'll start with the sweeping and mopping ones. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have not quite three acres jynx - there are eighteen acres behind us that was for sale when i moved here - wish i could have bought it - would have had to have sheep though to keep it mowed.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dang... 18 is my favorite # and sheep provide YARN.....
> 
> I wonder if a Maine **** cat with a big fluffy tail could be trained to dust..... Must talk to Buddy (GD's cat) about this... a whole new career...... He could walk lightly, leap to high places.... drive the dog crazy..... definite possibilities..
Click to expand...

Lol and leave big hair balls behind, if he's like my Stepmothers. lol... We find Miss Priss hair eevvverrry where, even in the fish tank. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver

margewhaples said:


> Dreamweaver: I am delighted that you will get some relief and help from brothers and siblings. At this point you can not be expected to be ecstatic over the outcome. They have no idea what the burden of such responsibility is. Also once even for a weekend they have to deal with it, they will all be back at the table to renegotiate.


Thanks Marge, and you really *do* get it..... We will never let mom know of any discord and we will all make the transition easy for her...There will be no renegotiation on my part because more changes are not good, as you know. It just is disheartening because Ted and I, and even Bill, all agree that big mistakes were made with Dad... and yet... no lessons learned? Rocket scientist brother (really, not a dumb man) just knew he could get Dad to eat, though Ted and I had been dealing with it for over a year..... so he came up and said he would fix it... One night, sleeping in the hospital chair and another afternoon of Dad's situation and "He had to get back to TX... after all, he had a family."

You were a blessing to that family and that man and they did not realize the treasure you were... How wonderful that you at least ad a chance to reconnect..... Now, we need to find an angel for you.... It just seems that a little transportation help and a few considerations could make such a difference for you.... I do hope you are feeling just a little better..... I'm going to call it a night.... Hope everyone has a good holiday.... Just saw our weather report... It is supposed to feel like 105 tomorrow and be in triple digits all week....... No yard work for me!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Lol and leave big hair balls behind,l


  Never mind... another million dollar idea shot to hell.....


----------



## preston

you train them jynx - i'll sell them -

sam

oh yes - i forgot - i didn't have the 18k per five acre plot - three plots - one to the north of us was biggest - not quite 7 acres - not buildable - crisscrossed with oil lines. and they can dig it up whenever they please - and they do. but it would have been fun to own it all. wonder if the wool would have payed for the feed. lol

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have not quite three acres jynx - there are eighteen acres behind us that was for sale when i moved here - wish i could have bought it - would have had to have sheep though to keep it mowed.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dang... 18 is my favorite # and sheep provide YARN.....
> 
> I wonder if a Maine **** cat with a big fluffy tail could be trained to dust..... Must talk to Buddy (GD's cat) about this... a whole new career...... He could walk lightly, leap to high places.... drive the dog crazy..... definite possibilities..
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bellstarr - Thanks and I do hope that you and Joe will have the good fortune to have mom in good shape for a long time... As sad as it is to have a "noninvolved" sibling (I have two.... but that is partially mom's fault... she never involves "the babies" and they are both in WI) it may be a blesing in disguise..... The worse scenario is that person deciding to now become involved... having no clue of the situation but loads of opinions........


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol and leave big hair balls behind,l
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind... another million dollar idea shot to hell.....
Click to expand...

Lol...Sorry, DH keeps telling me to stop popping his bubbles too.


----------



## preston

harmony - we would love to have you so please join us again.
you might substitute diced peaches and the juice they came in.

sam



harmony said:


> How- um- sweet of you to share your recipes! The dump cake is brilliant! I don't care for pineapple (I acid intolerant) but I might just substitute something for it. It looks so easy. I'm also allergic to corn so I have to be careful what the cake mix has in it. Thank you so much. I hope your party is terrific. Maybe I'll show up!


----------



## Poledra65

Hey, where's Joe, he can't stiiilll be cleaning. Joe! where are you?
Hope all is well with you and your mom.


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> Someone please post the earthquake cake, I can't find it marlark marge.


There have been several postings of it. I did one on page 14 and then some came a few pages after that.


----------



## preston

anita - talk to his doctor - see if he can help.

sam



Anita H said:


> Thanks Dreamweaver, I have been following everything about your Mom and know that you understand.
> I have tried every avenue that I have learned about but no help is available part time. It seems that my only choice is keep him here or he will end up in a state phyc hospital. After his strokes, he developed an "allergy" to all pain meds which just send him "over the edge" but was not discovered until after a psychiatrist labled him as homicidal and suicidal so no nursing home will take him. He is just very verbal and scares people. He is unable to stand at all, has no use of his left arm and basicly has no clue what is happening in the world so he doesn't scare me it is just so hard to deal with him on a 24/7 basis. I pray alot and I will hang in here as long as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! It is busy this weekend, I just got caught up on all the messages. It is hard to believe that it is already Sept but at least we have been getting some much needed rain in the Ozarks. I guess I can put up with my pack of dogs tracking in all the mud since the rain has been prayed for. This has been a tough week with DH, I'm not sure if he had another stoke or is just have a bad time but he has been angry all week. I can not do anything right and he goes into a rage at least once a day. I really don't know how much longer that I can take care of him, I am wearing thin with my patience. I finally got him in bed last night about 8pam and then ran to WalMart to pick up some things I needed. I was only gone about 2.5 hours but he thought it was 6 hours and was so mad I was worried about him having another stroke just from anger. I know there are a lot of folks caring for loved ones 24/7 but after 2 years it is getting harder. Sorry, didn't mean to complain but sometimes it is nice getting it off my shoulders. I have been working on some leg warmers for my sister in CO. Hopefully I will be able to get them done before the really cold weather hits, I am a rather slow knitter. I am also starting on the lace part of a traingular shawl for my friend. I love the Earthquake recipe and think I will try to make it this week, I actually have all the ingriedents for it.
> 
> I will be praying for all who are having troubles and always really enjoying all the post about what you are all doing. Anita
> 
> 
> 
> You are preaching to the choir here...... Seriously, have you asked the Dr. or checked with insurance, Medicare, Social Services.... for some help? Just a free couple of hours for a drive in the car by yourself can be a stress reliever.... Besides, the Dr. needs to be aware of his emotional satus to help with determining what * is* going on...... What you are doing is harder than I can even imagine..... It is never comfortable to have someone angry with you... and you have your loved DH acting that way.... no ral provication... Not the man you know at all. You lean on a shoulder here just any old time.......
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

lexi's new boyfriend can't stand animal hair - they have to keep blanco from him - blanco loves eveyone - loves to share his white hair. the boy had best never come to my house - cat and dog hair are part of the decor.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have not quite three acres jynx - there are eighteen acres behind us that was for sale when i moved here - wish i could have bought it - would have had to have sheep though to keep it mowed.
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dang... 18 is my favorite # and sheep provide YARN.....
> 
> I wonder if a Maine **** cat with a big fluffy tail could be trained to dust..... Must talk to Buddy (GD's cat) about this... a whole new career...... He could walk lightly, leap to high places.... drive the dog crazy..... definite possibilities..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol and leave big hair balls behind, if he's like my Stepmothers. lol... We find Miss Priss hair eevvverrry where, even in the fish tank. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

the hour is late - i am sleepy - will see ya'll in hte morning. 

hopefully we will hear from joe tomorrow - he is probably sleeping somewhere with a dust rag in his hand.

sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

Anita H said:


> I have tried every avenue that I have learned about but no help is available part time. It seems that my only choice is keep him here or he will end up in a state phyc hospital. After his strokes, he developed an "allergy" to all pain meds which just send him "over the edge" but was not discovered until after a psychiatrist labled him as homicidal and suicidal so no nursing home will take him. He is just very verbal and scares people. He is unable to stand at all, has no use of his left arm and basicly has no clue what is happening in the world so he doesn't scare me it is just so hard to deal with him on a 24/7 basis. I pray alot and I will hang in here as long as possible.


The Dr. referred me to a private home health care group that would bill Medicare, but mom had to be confined to home other than dr. appoiintments, need skilled care and have a nurse evaluate and it had to be redone every 60 days and signed off by Dr....... That is NOT her situation..... With the psychiatric card you have been dealt, that is proabably messing up MANY opportunities. I wonder if your Dr. could request that psych evaluation redone... or corrected/explained.... I know you have exhausted every resource you know of.... but you need an advocate who is in the medical field to HELP.... Nothing is easy. I know when dad was in the nursing home, he physically lashed out once, not his normal personality. we were told that if it happened again, he could not be in the nursing home. This was in rural AR... with the nearest hospital an hour away, no other facility and no suggestion of *where* we were supposed to go. In our situation, home was not an option....... We never had to find out, as dad did not return from the next trip to the hospital...... I know we are not supposed to be given more than we can handle..... but sometimes I would like a little less that right before the tipping point........ Sending lots of good thoughts and ((((())))))....


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> you train them jynx - i'll sell them -
> 
> sam


:shock: Cat + training.... :roll: REALLY, Sam.... It *is* bed time.... We are *both* delusional :!:


----------



## Lurker 2

jobailey said:


> Well Sam you are a real character!!! I like you!
> 
> I don't know what this Tea Party stuff is all about but I hoe you all are going to vote for Romney.
> 
> We got dumped on with rain from Isaac and now it is in the 90's but my heart goes out to the people in New Orleans that are under water and no electricity. Dump cake sounds good but I need to take a few lbs. off so I'm going to pass but might try that chicken salad!


A gentle word, jobailey, politics is one topic we try to avoid, as we try to avoid anything contentious or hurtful. I f you feel you must bring it up, why not start your own thread!


----------



## mrsdroof

5mmdpns - our Labor Day is in October and we hope for beautiful spring weather. It used to be called 8 Hours Day to acknowledge the acceptance of a 40 hour week at work ....9am - 5pm Mon thru Fri.
It seems to me that most people work much more than 40 hours a week.


----------



## pammie1234

There are so many angels on this forum! I admire each of you for all that you do to care for the loved ones in your life. It is not an easy thing to do. However, you must remember to also take care of yourself. You do need a break from responsibilities!


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> myfanwy - si few have a forty hour week - what is the normal work week?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bettyirene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia (in most states here), have the Labour Day, as a Public Holiday, the first Monday in October (for Sydney anyway). Most people here just think of it as a "day off work". I don't know anyone here who actually celebrates the day in a particular way.
> 
> 
> 
> Last monday of October normally here- last day to plant out your tomatoes, and various other crops- to catch the better weather! Celebrates the 40 hour week, which so few still have.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Many are working 60+ to make ends meet, or both parents, computers have not made work easy! Some are having to work a 6-7 day week, or run the risk of losing the job. People have got trapped on less than the minimum wage. Also the bosses try to avoid being obliged to give holiday pay and sick pay by taking on 'part-timers'.


----------



## Southern Gal

81brighteyes said:


> There is a post above where on of the TPers said something about garlic and ice cube trays. I've looked on some pages where there must have been details pertaining to that, but cannot find it. I never seem to be able to use my fresh garlic (I have to buy mine) before some of it starts going bad and was wondering if there is way to keep it by freezing it. Does someone have the answer? Thanks in advance.


i said i dig my garlic and clean it, then i dice it up and put in ice trays and fill with water and freeze, then i empty the frozen cubes in a freezer bag to use through the winter. much better tasteing than the stuff in the jars and convenient too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Daralene and Myfanwy, love the pictures. The moon is gorgeous, so glad you found that zoom thingy. The kids in the flowers bring good memories of youth to mind.
> 
> I've been gone most of the day getting things cleaned out and moved around for the garage sale, still a ton to do before next Saturday when we are having it, but getting there.
> 
> Now I'm back to page 7 to try to get caught up. Going hiking in the morning sometime at the Scottsbluff National Monument Park, I'll take pics and post.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a wonderful weekend, Labor Day or not.


thank you, Kaye!


----------



## Poledra65

Southern Gal said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a post above where on of the TPers said something about garlic and ice cube trays. I've looked on some pages where there must have been details pertaining to that, but cannot find it. I never seem to be able to use my fresh garlic (I have to buy mine) before some of it starts going bad and was wondering if there is way to keep it by freezing it. Does someone have the answer? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> i said i dig my garlic and clean it, then i dice it up and put in ice trays and fill with water and freeze, then i empty the frozen cubes in a freezer bag to use through the winter. much better tasteing than the stuff in the jars and convenient too.
Click to expand...

I'm going to have to try that idea, it's a great one. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, it's going on midnight here so I guess I'd best get my butt to bed. Especially if we are going hiking sometime tomorrow. 
Guess I'd better find my good hiking tennies, now where did I put them, hmmm...

Good night/breaking dawn everyone, hope you have a wonderful one. We you on the sunny side.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Daralene - fabulous photos....... That first one is just magnificent. The moon.... LOVE that house and bowl.....
> 
> Myfanwy - the children and the flowers are beautiful... Such an idyllic picture..... innocence at joy at its best... Loved the totem ple and assosiated pictures.... It has some distinct similarities, in my mind, to some of our Pacific Northwest totems... Holding good thoughts for you and yours and hoping things are ever improving.......


the very fact it exists points to NorthAmerica- there is nothing like it in our traditional carvings! The children are now my wallpaper!

Dreamweaver! I truly wish you a brighter tomorrow!


----------



## Dreamweaver

myfanwy said:


> the very fact it exists points to NorthAmerica- there is nothing like it in our traditional carvings! The children are now my wallpaper!
> 
> Dreamweaver! I truly wish you a brighter tomorrow!


Whata smile you must get each time you see the kids..... and thanks for the bright day. I'm just off to bed soon, as it is goingto be very bright and very hot.... so we need to get up early for us, if we want to accomplish anything. I was wanting to go to a show, but haven't found anything worth watching,,,, Guess we should go to the gym and work up a sweat and then come home and get a few chores done INSIDE....... Night all....


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> Morning all! It's 8.40am here on a chilly, driech (good Scot's word meaning dull and bleak) day. We had to put the heating on yesterday it got so cold, autumn has suddenly arrived after no real summer. Funny how we all have our different gripes - many of you have moaned about the heat and here am I moaning about no sun! :lol: It's a funny old world. Good recipes again, Sam, must try the cake. My mum used to make a fruit cake which she called Canadian Fruit Loaf, it was delicious. I'll look out the recipe and post it. Off to tidy up the house as we've got friends coming over tonight. We need to make final arrangements with them for our Adriatic cruise on the 12th of this month. Really looking forward to it, we sail from Venice and visit Corfu, Argostoli, Cefalonia, Athens, Santorini, Kotor (where they filmed Star Wars) and Ancona (Italy) before returning to Venice......and yes I will post pictures! :lol:
> ((((hugs)))) to all.
> Kate.
> PS Loved the moon pictures, Daralene.


Kate, I think I remember hearing that word driech as a child and it was pronounced like dreck. Funny how it took time to go round in my mind till I remembered that.


----------



## KateB

What does Australia do for Labour Day and is it the same? I dont know even if it is at the same time. Darowil? who else is at the Tea Party from Australia? What about those who come from other countries? Kate from Scotland? when is your Labour Day? :?:[/quote]

We don't have a Labour Day and I can't think of anything that's similar. What is your Labour Day to celebrate/commemorate?[/quote]

The rights of workers and unions. An eight hour work day was formally recognized and unions were on their way to being placed in the workplaces. Workplace standards for the health and safety of the employees were being recognized as being important. The employers now had to start making sure that people were treated as humans with needs and not as machines that never broke down. The common laborer now had a voice and a say as to what went on in the work places. Originally the Labour Day in Canada was in the spring, but then it was moved to the fall sometime in the 1890's. Now it is usually known as the last long weekend of the summer before school/college/university starts and is often used as the weekend to move so the kids can get settled in before school/college/university begins.[/quote]

Nope, we don't have anything similar. Our extra public holidays all seem to be Bank Holidays.


----------



## KateB

Needleme said:


> OK, reporting on my first hula-hooping session today with my new 2.5 lb exercise hoop. Puts a little more hoop in my hula. Five minutes without breaking anything or letting the hoop drop! It did work up a glow. It was fun! For right now, enough for today--


'Little more hoop in my hula'.....love it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jheiens

Dreamweaver said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> That menu could be a plan for the day, Jynx!
> 
> And thank you for the kind words regarding Tim. He is an exceptional boy in any number of ways.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to my Mexican Street Corn..... (Our brats will be on the grill but we used to boil them in beer in the winter in Chicago..... We did that with shrimmp too...)
> 
> My field of study was Spec. Ed. for Physically Handicapped (and that is politically correct for the times) Spirit like Tim's is what kept me ever amazed by the wonderful kids I worked with..... They took so much in stride, figured out alternatives and many had an attitude of "no big deal" when it really *was* a big deal......
Click to expand...

Yor words are so true , Jynx. And thank you for seeing our Tim as what and who He is and not what he appears to be on the outside--braces, kaye walker, back brace, and all the items you can't see.

We have had ''old'' people see him crossing a public parking lot and give him looks as if to say, ''Why did they ever let you out in public?'' Fortunately, the autism helps to keep him unperceptive of such expressions.

He is a handsome boy who speaks politely, has a ''best, special friend'' who is a typical student in his class. They go out to lunch in public restaurants where the waitstaff know his favorite table and menu items. They come to chat with him between serving other tables, make conversation with him and Sara, and appreciate his appreciation of their service at his table. And are flattered by his honest compliments.

We are grateful that he is who he is in our lives. He has no idea the numbers of people who's lives he has touched by just being himself.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB

Here's hoping we both get new camera's soon!!!! I hope to get either a Nikon or the Cannon for Christmas, I've agreed to pay half if everyone will pool together, :lol: still not sure I'll have takers on that deal though :roll: I hope to start posting pictures soon, I have a lot of waterfall pictures that I've taken, always don't feel they are as good as others post though.[/quote Marianne]

Please don't not post your pictures (if you get what I mean!
:lol: ) because you think there not as good as others....they can't be any worse than mine!


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver...I have been waiting to hear from you as to how things went and it sounds pretty complicated. I sure hope your brothers follow through on helping but know there help isn't the way you wanted it. How wise to let them take care of any further evaluations since they don't want to listen to what the doctor already said or won't really hear what you are saying. You can't worry about brother and his wife because if it is too much for them, that is if they follow through, then they will finally see what you are talking about.

I had my mother living with me in my home and we were NEVER apart. From the moment I woke up till the moment I went to bed I had no time alone. We had some special moments and times but there were times I thought I would go absolutely crazy. The only time I was alone was in the bathroom or when I was asleep. I've always been a loner because of my husband composing at home or writing books. I have gotten used to being quiet and having my time to myself, so it was quite an adjustment to having someone watch my every move. We eat differently too and even our pasta is different, so she didn't like our "healthy" food. I understand as much as one can how loving someone, caring for them, and the strain over time and how it changes you and zaps you. DH was such a dear through it all and only showed love and concern as yours has, which makes it so much easier. We did get a resolution because of my two adorable sisters. When I was about to go under, and mind you, I love Mom but.....think you know what is in the "but", they came to my rescue. It is not a fun thing to go through when you realize you can't do it anymore and it isn't fair to your parent either. So many are going through this and I think your sharing this will help them understand their feelings too. Because of this I know I never want to do this to my son or his wife. She has said she will take care of me and I love her for that, but I will never do that to them!!!! 
Love you and hope things work out. You are desperate and at the breaking point. Oh my goodness, I am late. Gotta Go but just had to let you know I had been waiting to hear from you and care.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## Lurker 2

Kate your pics are lovely- don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


----------



## Knitting mermaid

Dear dream weaver, your words so touched my heart. I took care of my mom for a year before she died in 2004. I have no sibs, so didn't have the added stress of that. She was declining mentally and didn't remember much. I still dream about her needing help. I wish I had hugged her more. I felt angry that she wasn't the wonderful friend I could always talk to and laugh with. I was considering dvrce at the time and felt so alone. I still miss her so much and am remembering all the wonderful loving times we had. She was a marine in WWII.


----------



## jtevendale

thanks so much. I am gluten free and made your dump cake with a gluten free mix and gluten free pie filling. It is delicious!!!!!!! keep the recipes coming! love your updates!


----------



## purl2diva

Daralene, 

You are so right in telling your son and DIL that you do not want or expect them to care for you. I have told my children the same thing.

I was the administrator of an assisted living facility and I can't count the number of times I had someone in my office in tears because they had promise their parent that they would never put them in a place like that.

If you want to avoid passing on that guilt, you should get a power of attorney for healthcare and mark the box that allows your agent to put you in an assisted living/nursing home. The emphasis these days is to bring services into the home and keep people there as long as possible. But there are times when that is no longer feasible and nursing home is the best solution.

Btw, in all these family dynamics, the caregiver takes the brunt of responsibility, etc and there is always a " golden child" who is the parent's favorite and takes no part in the care, etc.

Dreamweaver, I hope you can now enjoy some stress free time with your husband and family. You know in your heart that you have done all that was possible for your mom.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## KateB

Oh Jynx and Anita my heart goes out to you, you're both in awful situations. 
(((((Hugs)))))) to you both.


----------



## gagesmom

Sunday morning and the sun is up. 9am here and just enjoying a little quiet time before going to work, wow you really miss a lot of the tea party when you log off. lol. I am definately going to go back and read the posts to catch up when I get home this afternoon.

Hoping everyone has a great day! :-D :-D


----------



## KateB

preston said:


> the hour is late - i am sleepy - will see ya'll in hte morning.
> 
> hopefully we will hear from joe tomorrow - he is probably sleeping somewhere with a dust rag in his hand.
> 
> sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

mrsdroof said:


> 5mmdpns - our Labor Day is in October and we hope for beautiful spring weather. It used to be called 8 Hours Day to acknowledge the acceptance of a 40 hour week at work ....9am - 5pm Mon thru Fri.
> It seems to me that most people work much more than 40 hours a week.


Thanks!!! There is so many different aspects to a Labour Day/workers' day/employment rights and celebrations the world over!
Here in Canada, most employment is no longer a 40 hr work wk, but rather a 37 hr work week to allow for 7 hrs overtime. After 44 hrs of work week, if you were needed to work extra, the employer had to get a special allowance document signed by the worker. As a result, there are not many places that will employ someone 40 hrs a wk. The new 40 hr work week is 37 hrs and may often only be 32. At 24 hrs per wk, the employer does not have to pay benefits so will hire two part timers at 24 hrs per week and be further ahead than hiring only one person for 37 hrs per week. Of course much of these changes are due to the unions and what they want. For a large part of it, the unions are eroding the 40hr work week and now in these economic hard times, people are not finding jobs. Sad situation but then everyone will survive as a nation.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jtevendale said:


> thanks so much. I am gluten free and made your dump cake with a gluten free mix and gluten free pie filling. It is delicious!!!!!!! keep the recipes coming! love your updates!


I believe that you are in the company of Joe P and Daralene who are also gluten intolerant. It is a difficult thing to live with and much more difficult to ignore! Which company makes the gluten-free cake mixes? just needing some names out there! What about the gluten-free pie filling?? :lol:

So many people at the Tea Party have lots of ailments and conditions affecting them. Fibromyalgia has touched many. Arthritis is a factor in most of our lives. Then there is diabetes and all that. Other illnesses too. Lung and breathing issues are difficult to live with and limits so many activities.

We love to come together at the Tea Party and get loving support and empathy from one another. ((((  )))) here is my hug for everyone needing it and if you dont need it, you can have one anyways just because you are you!

*Dreamweaver*, I do know and understand what you are dealing with re: your mother and the sibling issues. I pray for you that the situation will have a peaceful resolution. My Mom took in her mother when she could not be by herself anymore. Her two sisters and one brother all backed her up verbally and when the time came to give Mom a break from the care-giver aspect, or when she was going somewhere for a holiday, none of them would step up to the verbal commitments they promised her. I would take Gramma and had no problem with doing so, I loved her very much and would often take Gramma for a few days or a couple of weeks. It was easier for me to have Gramma than for Mom to keep fighting with her siblings to help out! But it does cause for a lot of tension between the family members. 
Now I am sort of in the same place with my parents. My father should be in a nursing home and Mom wont have him put into one. So I do run over to M & D's place to help out. Of course, my Mom has HomeCare coming in to assist with Dad five days a week. I pick up all the other pieces that need doing. One thing that does keep me sane is the fact that I have my own place and dont live with them! Soldier on, Jinx, and do what you can do and leave the rest. Try not to fret about some things as they will only be there tomorrow and perhaps are not as important after all. Is it possible for you and your DH to go on holidays and one of your siblings stay at your place while you are away, so that your Mom does not have to move? Bouquets of roses for you!!


----------



## Marianne818

daralene said:


> Dreamweaver...I have been waiting to hear from you as to how things went and it sounds pretty complicated. I sure hope your brothers follow through on helping but know there help isn't the way you wanted it. How wise to let them take care of any further evaluations since they don't want to listen to what the doctor already said or won't really hear what you are saying. You can't worry about brother and his wife because if it is too much for them, that is if they follow through, then they will finally see what you are talking about.
> 
> I had my mother living with me in my home and we were NEVER apart. From the moment I woke up till the moment I went to bed I had no time alone. We had some special moments and times but there were times I thought I would go absolutely crazy. The only time I was alone was in the bathroom or when I was asleep. I've always been a loner because of my husband composing at home or writing books. I have gotten used to being quiet and having my time to myself, so it was quite an adjustment to having someone watch my every move. We eat differently too and even our pasta is different, so she didn't like our "healthy" food. I understand as much as one can how loving someone, caring for them, and the strain over time and how it changes you and zaps you. DH was such a dear through it all and only showed love and concern as yours has, which makes it so much easier. We did get a resolution because of my two adorable sisters. When I was about to go under, and mind you, I love Mom but.....think you know what is in the "but", they came to my rescue. It is not a fun thing to go through when you realize you can't do it anymore and it isn't fair to your parent either. So many are going through this and I think your sharing this will help them understand their feelings too. Because of this I know I never want to do this to my son or his wife. She has said she will take care of me and I love her for that, but I will never do that to them!!!!
> Love you and hope things work out. You are desperate and at the breaking point. Oh my goodness, I am late. Gotta Go but just had to let you know I had been waiting to hear from you and care.
> Hugs,
> Daralene


Daralene, I can totally relate to that situation, though Cindi does try to help with my Mom, she has emotional problems due to nursing her own mother and her husband, it just brings back so many sad memories that she cannot handle on one of Mom's bad days. She will of course, but I can see it on her face when she comes out of Mom's room, how much it hurts her. It has been great to have the help lately, I wish it could continue but found out that since I am out of the hospital and doing better the service will be ended. Mom get's $75 dollars too much a month to qualify for continued assistance. Oh well, it was great while it lasted and I will try to take advantage of the coming week as it will be the last. 
I did get out Saturday morning and went to the Farmers Market, drove around and found a local that had gone to SC and brought back peaches, YUMMM I bought a big basket full and have started putting them in the freezer. I think I'll look for some recipes for peach preserves or find something else as the peaches seem to be multiplying while I slept last night! :shock: :lol: 
I haven't forgotten and will sneak back later and post the recipe for the German Potato salad. We just had a nice breakfast, something we rarely do, usually it's everyone for themselves in the mornings :lol: 
Have a wonderful day!!!!

Dreamweaver.. keeping you in my prayers... my heart goes out to you and yours.. at least I am alone in the decisions about my Mom, my brother passed away almost 4 yrs ago and she and my Dad divorced when I was 7. I have one nephew , my brother's son, but he doesn't really have communication with us. His loss!! 
Cause we are great people :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Hugs and Love allllllll around this wonderful table of friends ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Good morning Marianne!! How nice to see you up and about on this sunny day!! Here we are not getting too hot and there is a breeze blowing the leaves around. The little song birds are singing and filling their tiny crops with seeds from my bird feeders. I now take them down in the evening and put them back up in the morning. I have the bears wandering in and out and through my yard. I generally go out with a shovel to clean up after them. Have a happy day!


----------



## Needleme

Marianne818 said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, reporting on my first hula-hooping session today with my new 2.5 lb exercise hoop. Puts a little more hoop in my hula. Five minutes without breaking anything or letting the hoop drop! It did work up a glow. It was fun! For right now, enough for today--
> 
> 
> 
> A 2.5 lb hoop??? where did you find this?? Sounds very interesting!
Click to expand...

I ordered it from Sports Authority. The lighter ones give more of a workout, the "experts" say, but as I am a beginner, the heavier ones are easier to keep up!


----------



## Poledra65

Needleme said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, reporting on my first hula-hooping session today with my new 2.5 lb exercise hoop. Puts a little more hoop in my hula. Five minutes without breaking anything or letting the hoop drop! It did work up a glow. It was fun! For right now, enough for today--
> 
> 
> 
> A 2.5 lb hoop??? where did you find this?? Sounds very interesting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered it from Sports Authority. The lighter ones give more of a workout, the "experts" say, but as I am a beginner, the heavier ones are easier to keep up!
Click to expand...

I just found that Walmart also has them, I was suprised, the prices are very affordable. Next Walmart trip I'm getting one, thank you soooo much for letting us know about the weighted ones. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Needleme

Dreamweaver said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> dreamweaver - i am so sorry for the outcome - but you know - once they start having to take care of her their stories might change - we can only hope. i just did not think they would treat you as they have.
> 
> hurray for you and your husband to reclaim your life - you deserve it - in spades. i'm sending you and your husband bushels and bushels of positive healing energy.
> 
> by the way - why didn't just the two of you race blue naked down the street - we all would have chipped in to bail you out. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Should have known I could have counted on the gang to bail us out..... not sure we had enough blue paint! The boys do love me and they are trying to solve the problem,,, and I asked for help.... but it is just not right to stack the deck, nor is it very realistic to stop talking about the elephant in the room.... We really all want the same thing. I really do hope it works, just don't like being managed, told to keep secrets, and think that there is a little denial going on... and I do worry that this decision could affect my brother's marriage and health..... Not an outcome I would like to see....... BTW,,,, I have two other siblings... and I am the oldest.... It would take almost nothing to have his POA revoked and *me * start issuing edicts... but that is to no one's advantage, including mine and I will not let the siblings fall to sqaubles. There are just going to be some hard lessons learned and that is why we are *not* going to even try to explain the problems....... just be as supportive as possible.... We don't want to make the situation worse,,, but let's get on with it... I know he will do the best he can and he is a male and a favorite son... being named after mom's dad..... His wife is good hearted and well intended and a hard worker... just a control freak and very naive... (Mom has even mentioned how surprised she was at the way SIL treated her own mother at a recent family wedding.....) It is not goingto be all sweetness and light, as expected......
> 
> Did you not get anymore of the rain? It is so hot here... We wil have to get up at 6 AM to do anything.... but I don't do anything at 6 AM.... We are thinking of having everyone over Monday for pool and BBQ..... I wonder how brats and street corn would taste for breakfast.........
> 
> 
> 
> It is never easy, but I love how you are not going to let the difficulties derail you as a family. Hard as it is, you will need each other, but for right now, it seems overwhelmingly stressful because the solution isn't clear yet. As your brothers spend more time with Mom, they will see it better and I know, gracious and lovely person you are, that you will not say " I told you so!" ( but you can say it to us, your friends, anytime!!) I read every word of your post and my heart is aching for you. Prayers, hugs, and tissues...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

maybe instead of racing the streets in "blue" you could exercise in "blue".

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the very fact it exists points to NorthAmerica- there is nothing like it in our traditional carvings! The children are now my wallpaper!
> 
> Dreamweaver! I truly wish you a brighter tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Whata smile you must get each time you see the kids..... and thanks for the bright day. I'm just off to bed soon, as it is goingto be very bright and very hot.... so we need to get up early for us, if we want to accomplish anything. I was wanting to go to a show, but haven't found anything worth watching,,,, Guess we should go to the gym and work up a sweat and then come home and get a few chores done INSIDE....... Night all....
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

My goodness...six new page for me to catch up!



Poledra65 said:


> Sam, too bad you can't find a Roomba that mows.  Certainly something we need to invent.


NOW you're talking! I don't have a grass yard at this point, but someday I plan to!

Tim sounds like an extraordinary young man; when I volunteered at Head Start years ago, we had several special needs children, and they were a joy to work with. The perspectives they have are quite different--and refreshing a lot of the time.



Dreamweaver said:


> I wonder if a Maine **** cat with a big fluffy tail could be trained to dust..... Must talk to Buddy (GD's cat) about this... a whole new career...... He could walk lightly, leap to high places.... drive the dog crazy..... definite possibilities..


Mine is half Maine ****...so I'd say nope! :mrgreen: He's pretty lazy and has his own agenda--helping me is not on it. Heh.

Anita, I feel for you and yes, it does seem that some re-evaluation is in order; there has to be some help for you out there.

Jynx, I continue to send good thoughts to you and your family.

For those looking at cameras, I have a Canon PowerShot that I just got a few weeks ago; it's easy to carry and does a great picture.

Now I'm off to get into the day--will catch as catch can!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver...I have been waiting to hear from you as to how things went and it sounds pretty complicated. I sure hope your brothers follow through on helping but know there help isn't the way you wanted it. How wise to let them take care of any further evaluations since they don't want to listen to what the doctor already said or won't really hear what you are saying. You can't worry about brother and his wife because if it is too much for them, that is if they follow through, then they will finally see what you are talking about.
> 
> I had my mother living with me in my home and we were NEVER apart. From the moment I woke up till the moment I went to bed I had no time alone. We had some special moments and times but there were times I thought I would go absolutely crazy. The only time I was alone was in the bathroom or when I was asleep. I've always been a loner because of my husband composing at home or writing books. I have gotten used to being quiet and having my time to myself, so it was quite an adjustment to having someone watch my every move. We eat differently too and even our pasta is different, so she didn't like our "healthy" food. I understand as much as one can how loving someone, caring for them, and the strain over time and how it changes you and zaps you. DH was such a dear through it all and only showed love and concern as yours has, which makes it so much easier. We did get a resolution because of my two adorable sisters. When I was about to go under, and mind you, I love Mom but.....think you know what is in the "but", they came to my rescue. It is not a fun thing to go through when you realize you can't do it anymore and it isn't fair to your parent either. So many are going through this and I think your sharing this will help them understand their feelings too. Because of this I know I never want to do this to my son or his wife. She has said she will take care of me and I love her for that, but I will never do that to them!!!!
> Love you and hope things work out. You are desperate and at the breaking point. Oh my goodness, I am late. Gotta Go but just had to let you know I had been waiting to hear from you and care.
> Hugs,
> Daralene
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene, I can totally relate to that situation, though Cindi does try to help with my Mom, she has emotional problems due to nursing her own mother and her husband, it just brings back so many sad memories that she cannot handle on one of Mom's bad days. She will of course, but I can see it on her face when she comes out of Mom's room, how much it hurts her. It has been great to have the help lately, I wish it could continue but found out that since I am out of the hospital and doing better the service will be ended. Mom get's $75 dollars too much a month to qualify for continued assistance. Oh well, it was great while it lasted and I will try to take advantage of the coming week as it will be the last.
> I did get out Saturday morning and went to the Farmers Market, drove around and found a local that had gone to SC and brought back peaches, YUMMM I bought a big basket full and have started putting them in the freezer. I think I'll look for some recipes for peach preserves or find something else as the peaches seem to be multiplying while I slept last night! :shock: :lol:
> I haven't forgotten and will sneak back later and post the recipe for the German Potato salad. We just had a nice breakfast, something we rarely do, usually it's everyone for themselves in the mornings :lol:
> Have a wonderful day!!!!
> 
> Dreamweaver.. keeping you in my prayers... my heart goes out to you and yours.. at least I am alone in the decisions about my Mom, my brother passed away almost 4 yrs ago and she and my Dad divorced when I was 7. I have one nephew , my brother's son, but he doesn't really have communication with us. His loss!!
> Cause we are great people :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Hugs and Love allllllll around this wonderful table of friends ;-)
Click to expand...

Marianne, sorry to hear of that bit of Red Tape- that Mom is too 'well off' for continued assistance. Good while it lasted, but not at the cost of your being in Hospital yourself.


----------



## preston

jtevendale - how great that you could substitute and get the same thing - i never knew that cherry pie filling had gluten in them. i am glad it worked since it really is a great cake - a really good addition to any pot luck you go to.

we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - this tea party has members from all points of the globe - adding your voice only makes it better - we like lots of people in the conversation. we hope you had a good time and will come visit again real soon.

sam



jtevendale said:


> thanks so much. I am gluten free and made your dump cake with a gluten free mix and gluten free pie filling. It is delicious!!!!!!! keep the recipes coming! love your updates!


----------



## Needleme

Poledra65 said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, reporting on my first hula-hooping session today with my new 2.5 lb exercise hoop. Puts a little more hoop in my hula. Five minutes without breaking anything or letting the hoop drop! It did work up a glow. It was fun! For right now, enough for today--
> 
> 
> 
> A 2.5 lb hoop??? where did you find this?? Sounds very interesting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered it from Sports Authority. The lighter ones give more of a workout, the "experts" say, but as I am a beginner, the heavier ones are easier to keep up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just found that Walmart also has them, I was suprised, the prices are very affordable. Next Walmart trip I'm getting one, thank you soooo much for letting us know about the weighted ones.
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Let us know how the hooping goes for you! Today I will add music to keep my mind soothed while I wiggle away! :thumbup:


----------



## preston

we need a picture of you "wiggling" needleme.

sam



Needleme said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, reporting on my first hula-hooping session today with my new 2.5 lb exercise hoop. Puts a little more hoop in my hula. Five minutes without breaking anything or letting the hoop drop! It did work up a glow. It was fun! For right now, enough for today--
> 
> 
> 
> A 2.5 lb hoop??? where did you find this?? Sounds very interesting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered it from Sports Authority. The lighter ones give more of a workout, the "experts" say, but as I am a beginner, the heavier ones are easier to keep up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just found that Walmart also has them, I was suprised, the prices are very affordable. Next Walmart trip I'm getting one, thank you soooo much for letting us know about the weighted ones.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let us know how the hooping goes for you! Today I will add music to keep my mind soothed while I wiggle away! :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

well - i am caught up for now.

got up to an overcast muggy day. isaac dumped maybe a tenth of an inch on us. even with the mugginess i don't think it will rain anymore - we sure could use some more. the grass is still pretty brown in spots. 

avery just got a new 16 inch bicycle - gary just finished putting training wheels on it - we need to get a new rim for the rear tire - this one is bent a little. he really likes it - now he and ayden have the same size bicycle. we park the cars at the end of the driveway so they can't shoot out onto the road, the driveway is a huge U shape so gives them a nice riding surface.

everyone seems to have weathered the first week of school and are ready to go back on tuesday.

when my mother was sick she was in the hospital almost the whole time - a little interlude during first and second trip - she was in for five months the last time. the sisters all lived 100+ miles away and were never around - but when they did come to visit thought they should be calling the shots. i told them i would be calling the shots - that mother would do what i wanted regardless of what they wanted (and she would have - guess who the favorite son was - of course i was the only son) - we knew she was going to die - that was a given - they wanted to close her apartment - parcel everything out and be done with it. i said that wouldn't happen. i wanted whatever mom wanted - and they weren't going to interfer. after mom died there was a period of several several years that there was no communication between us which was fine with me. it all panned out the way mother wanted and that was the important part. mother was bright and alert up to the lsat three days so she could and did call the shots - i was just there to make sure it happened the way she wanted.

hickory is getting bigger - two weeks yet i figure.

sam


----------



## Sandy

Sam,

Just curious how is Bailee's finger doing? I am going to attempt to clean both of the fish tanks today. Last time I cleaned was just before I broke my thumb. It should be interesting not being able to grab anything with my left hand. Regardless it takes all day to clean both tanks, one is a 50-gallon and the other is 75-gallons. Will check in later.


----------



## Needleme

preston said:


> well - i am caught up for now.
> 
> got up to an overcast muggy day. isaac dumped maybe a tenth of an inch on us. even with the mugginess i don't think it will rain anymore - we sure could use some more. the grass is still pretty brown in spots.
> 
> avery just got a new 16 inch bicycle - gary just finished putting training wheels on it - we need to get a new rim for the rear tire - this one is bent a little. he really likes it - now he and ayden have the same size bicycle. we park the cars at the end of the driveway so they can't shoot out onto the road, the driveway is a huge U shape so gives them a nice riding surface.
> 
> everyone seems to have weathered the first week of school and are ready to go back on tuesday.
> 
> when my mother was sick she was in the hospital almost the whole time - a little interlude during first and second trip - she was in for five months the last time. the sisters all lived 100+ miles away and were never around - but when they did come to visit thought they should be calling the shots. i told them i would be calling the shots - that mother would do what i wanted regardless of what they wanted (and she would have - guess who the favorite son was - of course i was the only son) - we knew she was going to die - that was a given - they wanted to close her apartment - parcel everything out and be done with it. i said that wouldn't happen. i wanted whatever mom wanted - and they weren't going to interfer. after mom died there was a period of several several years that there was no communication between us which was fine with me. it all panned out the way mother wanted and that was the important part. mother was bright and alert up to the lsat three days so she could and did call the shots - i was just there to make sure it happened the way she wanted.
> 
> hickory is getting bigger - two weeks yet i figure.
> 
> sam


Yes, sometimes that happens. After my dad died in 1977, we had some trouble with my younger sister. My brother lived three hours away and when he came to town, not very often, he was treated like the conquering hero. Then he would leave again for months and leave the mess to us...


----------



## Sorlenna

Sam, I wish we could have a puppy--they are so much fun! I'm sure the cats would be thrilled. LOL

I thought I'd share this quick shot of the shawl #2 in progress (with my "helper")--it's lining up very differently from the other one, though it's the same pattern).

And a "before the fall" shot of Bertha--poor thing, she's all tied up now and leaning in a corner until she gets her new pot! I do love that cactus, though (I got her as a thumb-sized sprout years ago).


----------



## Tessadele

Marianne818 said:


> jobailey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well Sam you are a real character!!! I like you!
> 
> I don't know what this Tea Party stuff is all about but I hoe you all are going to vote for Romney.
> 
> We got dumped on with rain from Isaac and now it is in the 90's but my heart goes out to the people in New Orleans that are under water and no electricity. Dump cake sounds good but I need to take a few lbs. off so I'm going to pass but might try that chicken salad!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.. well we aren't politically minded in this group. We love to visit learn about each other and their home countries and or cities and states. We exchange recipes, patterns and just enjoy a good cuppa and give support when needed. We all enjoy a good laugh as much as a good recipe, share our joys and our sorrows as we are an extended family that is spread all around this wonderful world. Glad you are enjoying our party, please pour a cuppa and join in the fellowship and as Sam is fond of saying, there is always room around the table pull up a chair and join us ;-)
Click to expand...

Well said, Marianne.

Tessa


----------



## MawMaw12

MJS I am a reader but I have not read them. I will make a point of doing so. Thanks


----------



## Pup lover

bellestarr12 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 have you tried the weight watchers dump cake? It is a can of crushed pineapple mixed with an angel food cake mix. nothing else just those two things you think it will never be enough but it is and then just top with cool whip when done. I have used other fruits from frozen (strawberries or rasberries) and mashed them to equal the amount of juice and fruit in a can of crushed pineapple. It does turn the cake pink though.
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns, thanks so much for posting the Earthquake Cake recipe. Next time we have a big get-together, that's what I'm making! I'd make it right now but the Weight Watchers fairy would punish me. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! No, I've never heard of that but it sounds good - and I have nothing against a pink cake  Do you bake it in a 9 x 13 pan like the others?
Click to expand...

Yes in a 9 x 13 pan I believe at 350 (whatever the box says) and it seems like it will never be done or it will burn before it is done but it doesn't


----------



## wannabear

mjs said:


> If you are a reader have you read the Shenandoah series?


Would that be books by Emilie Richards? Is that something I should keep my eyes open for?


----------



## 81brighteyes

Poledra65 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a post above where on of the TPers said something about garlic and ice cube trays. I've looked on some pages where there must have been details pertaining to that, but cannot find it. I never seem to be able to use my fresh garlic (I have to buy mine) before some of it starts going bad and was wondering if there is way to keep it by freezing it. Does someone have the answer? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> i said i dig my garlic and clean it, then i dice it up and put in ice trays and fill with water and freeze, then i empty the frozen cubes in a freezer bag to use through the winter. much better tasteing than the stuff in the jars and convenient too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to have to try that idea, it's a great one. Thank you for sharing it with us.
Click to expand...

Poledra65, Thank you so much for the reply. I have to buy mine, but even so, your idea will work beautifully and save me $$$. I gather it can still be used raw in something; maybe a bit water-logged, perhaps with wiping well, it will not be soggy.


----------



## preston

it seems to be doing ok - she hasn't complained and she has been going to gymnastics - don't know what she does there - i hope for the best.

sam

doon't envy you cleaning the fish tanks - i've done that a time or two.



Sandy said:


> Sam,
> 
> Just curious how is Bailee's finger doing? I am going to attempt to clean both of the fish tanks today. Last time I cleaned was just before I broke my thumb. It should be interesting not being able to grab anything with my left hand. Regardless it takes all day to clean both tanks, one is a 50-gallon and the other is 75-gallons. Will check in later.


----------



## Kiblinger

If I wanted a whole page full of recipes, I would log into a cooking website, not one that deals exclusively with knitting and crocheting. What's going on here anyway?


----------



## preston

as usual i am so impressed with your ability to design such beautiful knitted work. it is going to be a beautiful shawl.

i would say someone is into serious music from the size of the speaker.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I wish we could have a puppy--they are so much fun! I'm sure the cats would be thrilled. LOL
> 
> I thought I'd share this quick shot of the shawl #2 in progress (with my "helper")--it's lining up very differently from the other one, though it's the same pattern).
> 
> And a "before the fall" shot of Bertha--poor thing, she's all tied up now and leaning in a corner until she gets her new pot! I do love that cactus, though (I got her as a thumb-sized sprout years ago).


----------



## preston

mawmaw12 - so good of you to stop in - hope you found a fresh cuppa and a good place to sit - of course in our virtual tea party there are no poor places to sit - hope you had a good time and will stop again real soon.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> MJS I am a reader but I have not read them. I will make a point of doing so. Thanks


----------



## preston

kiblinger - maybe that is exactly what you should do then.

this is a virtual tea party of people from all walks of life and all over the world - it is a sharing supportive group - full of curiosity about our fellow man - we share of ourselves - our knitting and our recipes. it works for us.

join in if you like - but be warned - it become addicting really fast.

sam'



Kiblinger said:


> If I wanted a whole page full of recipes, I would log into a cooking website, not one that deals exclusively with knitting and crocheting. What's going on here anyway?


----------



## Pup lover

Sam, just think then with all of the sheep you could have sheared them and spun and dyed your own wool yarn for knitting! ;-)

Dawn



preston said:


> we have not quite three acres jynx - there are eighteen acres behind us that was for sale when i moved here - wish i could have bought it - would have had to have sheep though to keep it mowed.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> How strange that I can no longer stand the smell of fresh cut grass since chemo.. I would have thought it would have resolved by now. I always associated that with the lazy (or not so lazy) days of summer. The folks never had land like sam but very large 2-4 acre corner lots... so Dad would always let my girls drive the mower.... bug stuff....
Click to expand...


----------



## Needleme

preston said:


> we need a picture of you "wiggling" needleme.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, reporting on my first hula-hooping session today with my new 2.5 lb exercise hoop. Puts a little more hoop in my hula. Five minutes without breaking anything or letting the hoop drop! It did work up a glow. It was fun! For right now, enough for today--
> 
> 
> 
> A 2.5 lb hoop??? where did you find this?? Sounds very interesting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered it from Sports Authority. The lighter ones give more of a workout, the "experts" say, but as I am a beginner, the heavier ones are easier to keep up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just found that Walmart also has them, I was suprised, the prices are very affordable. Next Walmart trip I'm getting one, thank you soooo much for letting us know about the weighted ones.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let us know how the hooping goes for you! Today I will add music to keep my mind soothed while I wiggle away! :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh, God no, Sam-- trust me, you don't want that!!! :-o


----------



## Pup lover

Oh Sam! I love you! I have made that cake many times and never thought to try peaches my favorite fruit. Thank you!



preston said:


> harmony - we would love to have you so please join us again.
> you might substitute diced peaches and the juice they came in.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> harmony said:
> 
> 
> 
> How- um- sweet of you to share your recipes! The dump cake is brilliant! I don't care for pineapple (I acid intolerant) but I might just substitute something for it. It looks so easy. I'm also allergic to corn so I have to be careful what the cake mix has in it. Thank you so much. I hope your party is terrific. Maybe I'll show up!
Click to expand...


----------



## oddball

Wow just caught up after a busy weekend, cooking mostly and lots of good fellowship with friends. Had to have my fix of the TP and see how everyone is doing. 
Jynx - feel for you right now after your few days of decisions and planning. Enjoy your time now with your DH and reclaiming your life, I know it will be hard but try not to worry and let the 'boys' sort things out. My prayers are for you in this situation and may you find peace and happiness in all you do.
Sam - you are an amazing tactful man- the right man for the job.


----------



## bellestarr12

preston said:


> hope you take lots of picture to share with your tea party friends. i love county fairs - the defiance county fair is a lot of fun - being rural there are always lots of animals.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, Daralene! what an amazing photo! Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm still going through posts - all the recipes sound great! Hoping to find the Mexican earthquake cake, which I'll have to make just because of the name!
> 
> Thursday we went about an hour east to Willcox AZ to Apple Annie's Orchard - the higher elevation and cooler temps mean it's easier to grow some things there. I put some pics on my blog of our little friend Rory and her adventures in the orchard, and I just spent the whole morning blogging about my pickling adventures yesterday - zucchini relish and zucchini bread and butter pickles: http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> DH and I both go back to work Tuesday, but later this afternoon we're going down to Sonoita (about an hour away and very rural - parts of the 1950s musical "Oklahoma" were filmed around there) for the Santa Cruz county fair. I'm hoping there will be animals and agricultural exhibits and canning and baking and especially knitting and crocheting on exhibit! The Pima County Fair here in Tucson has just turned into a bunch of commercial displays and of course rides and games. I love the smaller county fairs where people celebrate the work of their hands and what they themselves have grown. We've never been to this one, and I hope that's what we'll find.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well, we didn't go to the fair because there was no fair there! In my excitement I hadn't looked closely enough at the website. The rodeo is this weekend and the fair is in two weeks. Maybe we'll make it :roll: maybe not, depends on what's happening then, I guess. It was a little embarrassing to get there and find out we had the wrong dates! But we drove on down to Patagonia, one of my favorite very small towns about 13 miles further south, and had an "Exorcist" pizza (lots of gorgonzola and whole roasted garlic cloves) at the Velvet Elvis. Then we drove back to Tucson enjoying the twilight, the sunset, and the ever-amazing Arizona skies. It was a beautiful drive both ways and since DH was driving I got to knit until the light gave out. But I did take pictures! The first is of the larger than life statue that greets you at the entrance to the fair and rodeo grounds, the rest are from the drive home.


----------



## Pup lover

Here is the recipe for Twice Baked Potato Casserole

5 large potatoes baked just till tender. Let cool and dice (the longer they cool or even refrigerate overnight will keep shape better) 

Cook 6 slices of bacon till crisp, dice one bunch (more or less to taste) green onions and saute in bacon grease and drain. Mix 16 ounces of sour cream and 1 lb of shredded cheese (any kind you like) with onions and bacon. Add potatoes mixing gently and then put in baking dish and bake at 325 for 30 to 40 minutes.


----------



## Pup lover

Have things really changed that much in 25 years? I used to be a certified nurses aid and worked in a few nursing homes. Some residents got combative especially those with Alzheimers. They weren't told they couldn't be there and actually one of our local homes has built a new home especially for those with Alzheimers. They dont understand what is going on and they can get physical sometimes but that is why those people are there is to work with them and care for them as their families cannot.

All of you dealing with caring for family without support from your families or communities, I wish we were all closer so we could take turns giving you a break even for a couple of hours a week. I used to hear about support groups for care givers and Counties /hospitals somewhere there used to be programs that had people that would come in and stay with your loved one so you could grocery shop etc. Are they gone also? Love and supportive healing prayers sent to all of you.

I am an only child and sometimes I am happy I am and others I am not. No one to fight with, no one to share anything good or bad with either. Never can decide which is better.



Dreamweaver said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried every avenue that I have learned about but no help is available part time. It seems that my only choice is keep him here or he will end up in a state phyc hospital. After his strokes, he developed an "allergy" to all pain meds which just send him "over the edge" but was not discovered until after a psychiatrist labled him as homicidal and suicidal so no nursing home will take him. He is just very verbal and scares people. He is unable to stand at all, has no use of his left arm and basicly has no clue what is happening in the world so he doesn't scare me it is just so hard to deal with him on a 24/7 basis. I pray alot and I will hang in here as long as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dr. referred me to a private home health care group that would bill Medicare, but mom had to be confined to home other than dr. appoiintments, need skilled care and have a nurse evaluate and it had to be redone every 60 days and signed off by Dr....... That is NOT her situation..... With the psychiatric card you have been dealt, that is proabably messing up MANY opportunities. I wonder if your Dr. could request that psych evaluation redone... or corrected/explained.... I know you have exhausted every resource you know of.... but you need an advocate who is in the medical field to HELP.... Nothing is easy. I know when dad was in the nursing home, he physically lashed out once, not his normal personality. we were told that if it happened again, he could not be in the nursing home. This was in rural AR... with the nearest hospital an hour away, no other facility and no suggestion of *where* we were supposed to go. In our situation, home was not an option....... We never had to find out, as dad did not return from the next trip to the hospital...... I know we are not supposed to be given more than we can handle..... but sometimes I would like a little less that right before the tipping point........ Sending lots of good thoughts and ((((())))))....
Click to expand...


----------



## 81brighteyes

Southern Gal said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a post above where on of the TPers said something about garlic and ice cube trays. I've looked on some pages where there must have been details pertaining to that, but cannot find it. I never seem to be able to use my fresh garlic (I have to buy mine) before some of it starts going bad and was wondering if there is way to keep it by freezing it. Does someone have the answer? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> i said i dig my garlic and clean it, then i dice it up and put in ice trays and fill with water and freeze, then i empty the frozen cubes in a freezer bag to use through the winter. much better tasteing than the stuff in the jars and convenient too.
Click to expand...

Uh Oh, it looks as if I thanked the wrong person for this information. I apologize. Sometimes with several posts on one "thread?", I'm not sure who wrote what. So, thank you and I will definitely try it.


----------



## Sorlenna

preston said:


> as usual i am so impressed with your ability to design such beautiful knitted work. it is going to be a beautiful shawl.
> 
> i would say someone is into serious music from the size of the speaker.
> 
> sam


Thanks! I'm pleased with it so far (unlike version #1, which is still giving me fits). The speaker is more for the TV...don't ask. Heh.


----------



## Tessadele

I've just caught up, not that I can remember who said what, I'm getting so absent-minded. I woke up this am. with a rotten sore throat & chest, hope it will clear soon as I can't have my knee done if I have any infections & I've just had a course of antibiotics to clear the urinary infection they discovered on my pre-op. Reckon I caught this at the hospital as I don't know anyone else who has a cold and I did spend an afternoon with my DB who is having his knee done 10 days before me & was having a session on what to expect & being issued with crutches in advance. I've had more ailments this year than usual which I'm sure is down to the lack of sun for vit.D & the soggy state of the nation.
Still,I can hardly moan about having a cold when I read about so many of you with health problems, here's praying that you & your loved ones get as well as can be soon.

Marianne, I'm so glad they found what was wrong with you & fixed your liver quickly. I was reading about that problem in a notice on the wall when I was having my blood taken (I'm a readaholic), It seems you have to stay on a low iron diet from now on & they'll check your blood & take some if you get too high a build up of iron. Have I got that right? It will be good if they can keep you well from now on, I'll keep you in my prayers, luv, Tessa.


----------



## Tessadele

Myfanwy, that picture of your GC in the daffodils was lovely, I'll think of that one whenever the spring comes around here as I have quite a few daffys in my garden, & can see them from my kitchen window. We had some really good photos this week, didn't we? I must say Julian let me down by not saying anything about the blue moon, he usually keeps me informed about such things, so I was very glad to see the brilliant pictures that were here

Tessa.


----------



## preston

you know dawn - if i was about fifty years younger i would surely think seriously about that. i was just talking to someone at the lys that does that - the only thing she does is send it somewhere to be combed - not sure if that is the correct word or not - carded i guess would be better - otherwise she does everything else - she spins beautiful yarn -dyes it herself. that takes a bit more energy than i have right now - but it would be fun.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Sam, just think then with all of the sheep you could have sheared them and spun and dyed your own wool yarn for knitting! ;-)
> 
> Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have not quite three acres jynx - there are eighteen acres behind us that was for sale when i moved here - wish i could have bought it - would have had to have sheep though to keep it mowed.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> How strange that I can no longer stand the smell of fresh cut grass since chemo.. I would have thought it would have resolved by now. I always associated that with the lazy (or not so lazy) days of summer. The folks never had land like sam but very large 2-4 acre corner lots... so Dad would always let my girls drive the mower.... bug stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

bellestarr12 - thank you for the beautiful pictures - beautiful sunset. at least you got a nice road trip out of it. i love the name of the pizza and the pizza restaurant. the velvet elvis - what a great name.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hope you take lots of picture to share with your tea party friends. i love county fairs - the defiance county fair is a lot of fun - being rural there are always lots of animals.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, Daralene! what an amazing photo! Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm still going through posts - all the recipes sound great! Hoping to find the Mexican earthquake cake, which I'll have to make just because of the name!
> 
> Thursday we went about an hour east to Willcox AZ to Apple Annie's Orchard - the higher elevation and cooler temps mean it's easier to grow some things there. I put some pics on my blog of our little friend Rory and her adventures in the orchard, and I just spent the whole morning blogging about my pickling adventures yesterday - zucchini relish and zucchini bread and butter pickles: http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> DH and I both go back to work Tuesday, but later this afternoon we're going down to Sonoita (about an hour away and very rural - parts of the 1950s musical "Oklahoma" were filmed around there) for the Santa Cruz county fair. I'm hoping there will be animals and agricultural exhibits and canning and baking and especially knitting and crocheting on exhibit! The Pima County Fair here in Tucson has just turned into a bunch of commercial displays and of course rides and games. I love the smaller county fairs where people celebrate the work of their hands and what they themselves have grown. We've never been to this one, and I hope that's what we'll find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we didn't go to the fair because there was no fair there! In my excitement I hadn't looked closely enough at the website. The rodeo is this weekend and the fair is in two weeks. Maybe we'll make it :roll: maybe not, depends on what's happening then, I guess. It was a little embarrassing to get there and find out we had the wrong dates! But we drove on down to Patagonia, one of my favorite very small towns about 13 miles further south, and had an "Exorcist" pizza (lots of gorgonzola and whole roasted garlic cloves) at the Velvet Elvis. Then we drove back to Tucson enjoying the twilight, the sunset, and the ever-amazing Arizona skies. It was a beautiful drive both ways and since DH was driving I got to knit until the light gave out. But I did take pictures! The first is of the larger than life statue that greets you at the entrance to the fair and rodeo grounds, the rest are from the drive home.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

ooh - that sounds good. love everything that goes in it.

sam

thanks for sharing the recipe.



Pup lover said:


> Here is the recipe for Twice Baked Potato Casserole
> 
> 5 large potatoes baked just till tender. Let cool and dice (the longer they cool or even refrigerate overnight will keep shape better)
> 
> Cook 6 slices of bacon till crisp, dice one bunch (more or less to taste) green onions and saute in bacon grease and drain. Mix 16 ounces of sour cream and 1 lb of shredded cheese (any kind you like) with onions and bacon. Add potatoes mixing gently and then put in baking dish and bake at 325 for 30 to 40 minutes.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Gosh we have some fabulous photographers in our group...it is so fun to see the sights from around the world - The butterfly bush pictures posted by someone from Scotland (sorry...bad memory) look just like the one outside my office window and Bertha the cactus reminds me of a house cactus that my mom has had for years....---I like the fact that we find so much in common in spite of the miles that separate us-- We seem to be in a bit of a cooling trend here in the high desert (3300 ft) - 93 with a breeze but I'm still running the AC. I just can't handle the heat like I used to....We have our county fair coming up in a couple of weeks - very old timey - lots of critters - kids running around showing everything from their chickens to goats to piggies to sheep to cows - well you get the idea...4H and future farmers are still very much alive and well in rural Arizona. I am especially looking forward to the knitting and crocheting submissions this year. I have taken a peek in years past, but I had to miss the last couple of years with my Mom being so sick so I haven't gone to the fair since I got back into being such a yarnie!!! I don't think DH will be up to it this year - but the fairgrounds is just down the road and I really don't mind wandering around by myself...I will take my camera and see if I can get some good shots. Well I'm going to get out of here and see what I can accomplish this afternoon....I'm keeping good thoughts at hand for all of the TPers - have a wonderful day....AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh puplover.....yummy recipe.....AZ


----------



## Joe P

I finally checked in today Sunday mid afternoon, I have been busy doing lots of things. I have been real tired for some odd reason so I have taken a day off the computer. I am glad you asked about me and I u. joe p.



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Friends,
> I am just now finishing up reading all the posts
> 5mmdpns, how sweet of you to treat your nieces to such a visit. Just think what a memory you gave them.
> margewharples...I sincerely am concerned that you get your meds when you need them. YOU ARE NOT alone. We love you
> Sortenna, I know how frustrated one can feel when a project gives you trouble. Been there. Hope you get Bertha straight.
> 81 Brighteyes, we always put our roasts in the crockpot because of the tenderness. We coat ours with salt, pepper, and meat tenderizer, then cut two onions in slices and let it cook at least eight hours. Sometimes I stir the onions around midway.
> westcoast kitty...love omelets!
> Dreamweaver...here's a hug and prayer for you. So pray your brothers are going to come through for you. You need some relief. You and your DH aren't in best of health yourselves.
> Strawberry4U...I am right there with you. I can no longer stand for long periods in the kitchen and look for good recipes that don't require so much. I am already planning (in my mind_) on cooking lot of thanksgiving ahead of time and delegating rest to my girls.
> Myfanwy & Daralene...loved, loved, loved the pictures. I love the daffodil. It has sentimental value to me. Grans are precious, so full of joy
> Needleme...I'm with you girlfriend on the hand-to-mouth exerscise
> Purl2diva...hope you bring in a bunch for your fundraiser. Items you have made are so pretty you should
> Ohio Joy...Kudos and prayers to Tim. Keep us posted. We truly care
> I am going to brave the crowd and go to some of the sales tomorrow. Want to spend Monday with my knitting. I am on my third ripple strip of my King Sized Afghan. I feel like it will take at least fifteen. I love the pattern. I cast on two extra stitches so I could slip first stitch and knit last stitch, so it will be easy to sew strips together. I love the color. It is Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn Cream.
> I have a recipe we put in the cookbook we compiled at church for Earthquake Cake, but is not Mexican.
> Hope you all have a wonderful holiday.
> SSam, take good care of our expectant mother. You know we are gonna want pictures. BYW, I missed this past week's tp. How do I get it when it is not sent to me? I miss you guys when I can't. You are doing such a great job, Sam. We all appreciate you and love you. Hope breathing is better for you.
> Where was Joe today. Guess he is still cleaning. I have done a lot but lot more to do. He is such good inspiration to get things organized.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bellestar- maybe no fair, but love the photos of your journey!


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> kiblinger - maybe that is exactly what you should do then.
> 
> this is a virtual tea party of people from all walks of life and all over the world - it is a sharing supportive group - full of curiosity about our fellow man - we share of ourselves - our knitting and our recipes. it works for us.
> 
> join in if you like - but be warned - it become addicting really fast.
> 
> sam'
> 
> 
> 
> Kiblinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted a whole page full of recipes, I would log into a cooking website, not one that deals exclusively with knitting and crocheting. What's going on here anyway?
Click to expand...

Sam, we love the Tea Party!!! we love you too!!! are your grands scrambling around with Heidi trying to get all their stuff ready for school? I would think that the littlest one is now going to school full days now? What stuff does Heidi pack in their lunches? Here at our school we have a hot lunch twice a week for the kids who dont go home for lunch. The highschool kids often will go downtown to the food outlets for their lunches.


----------



## preston

maybe it's a little too much cleaning joe. remember - it doesn't all need done in a day.

sam



Joe P said:


> I finally checked in today Sunday mid afternoon, I have been busy doing lots of things. I have been real tired for some odd reason so I have taken a day off the computer. I am glad you asked about me and I u. joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello My Sweet Friends,
> I am just now finishing up reading all the posts
> 5mmdpns, how sweet of you to treat your nieces to such a visit. Just think what a memory you gave them.
> margewharples...I sincerely am concerned that you get your meds when you need them. YOU ARE NOT alone. We love you
> Sortenna, I know how frustrated one can feel when a project gives you trouble. Been there. Hope you get Bertha straight.
> 81 Brighteyes, we always put our roasts in the crockpot because of the tenderness. We coat ours with salt, pepper, and meat tenderizer, then cut two onions in slices and let it cook at least eight hours. Sometimes I stir the onions around midway.
> westcoast kitty...love omelets!
> Dreamweaver...here's a hug and prayer for you. So pray your brothers are going to come through for you. You need some relief. You and your DH aren't in best of health yourselves.
> Strawberry4U...I am right there with you. I can no longer stand for long periods in the kitchen and look for good recipes that don't require so much. I am already planning (in my mind_) on cooking lot of thanksgiving ahead of time and delegating rest to my girls.
> Myfanwy & Daralene...loved, loved, loved the pictures. I love the daffodil. It has sentimental value to me. Grans are precious, so full of joy
> Needleme...I'm with you girlfriend on the hand-to-mouth exerscise
> Purl2diva...hope you bring in a bunch for your fundraiser. Items you have made are so pretty you should
> Ohio Joy...Kudos and prayers to Tim. Keep us posted. We truly care
> I am going to brave the crowd and go to some of the sales tomorrow. Want to spend Monday with my knitting. I am on my third ripple strip of my King Sized Afghan. I feel like it will take at least fifteen. I love the pattern. I cast on two extra stitches so I could slip first stitch and knit last stitch, so it will be easy to sew strips together. I love the color. It is Hobby Lobby's I Love This Yarn Cream.
> I have a recipe we put in the cookbook we compiled at church for Earthquake Cake, but is not Mexican.
> Hope you all have a wonderful holiday.
> SSam, take good care of our expectant mother. You know we are gonna want pictures. BYW, I missed this past week's tp. How do I get it when it is not sent to me? I miss you guys when I can't. You are doing such a great job, Sam. We all appreciate you and love you. Hope breathing is better for you.
> Where was Joe today. Guess he is still cleaning. I have done a lot but lot more to do. He is such good inspiration to get things organized.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

lunches are $2.50/day - outrageous i think. they feed the same amount in grade school as they do to the high school. lexi will buy on special days - the boys like peanut butter - no jelly - chips - gogurt - grapes if they are in season. i'm not sure what bailee takes - she may just buy her lunch.

they started school last monday - they were ready to go back - were getting bored. so far the little boys are enjoying it - we will see how it goes.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> kiblinger - maybe that is exactly what you should do then.
> 
> this is a virtual tea party of people from all walks of life and all over the world - it is a sharing supportive group - full of curiosity about our fellow man - we share of ourselves - our knitting and our recipes. it works for us.
> 
> join in if you like - but be warned - it become addicting really fast.
> 
> sam'
> 
> 
> 
> Kiblinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted a whole page full of recipes, I would log into a cooking website, not one that deals exclusively with knitting and crocheting. What's going on here anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, we love the Tea Party!!! we love you too!!! are your grands scrambling around with Heidi trying to get all their stuff ready for school? I would think that the littlest one is now going to school full days now? What stuff does Heidi pack in their lunches? Here at our school we have a hot lunch twice a week for the kids who dont go home for lunch. The highschool kids often will go downtown to the food outlets for their lunches.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

Well, Sam you are probably right and i will listen to your comment for this week. I will take Mother to a Chinese Buffet tomorrow for Labor Day. We will have pork ribs on the Bar B Que tomorrow here at home in the evening. I don't eat much chinese with non gluten food plan going so far but I will try to get a few things to sit and visit with Mom and then a long drive in the park by the river.

Step son is over with family working on his 1990 truck to get it running better to have it for work this week. He has a margarita party tonight so we will have an evening to ourselves. It will seem odd. He is a nice guy but it is nice to have a little space to ourselves here.

You all have a nice evening. I need to just relax tonight and tomorrow. joe p.


----------



## preston

i trided to find this recipe on sippity sup but couldn't so will print it here and give crexit to www.sippitysup.com. it is a different take on twic baked potato casserole that i thought was interesting.

Twice Baked Potato Casserole 


Twice Baked Potato Casserole
(Recipe from Sippity Sup)

Ingredients:
	5 lb russet potatoes 
	10 sli bacon 
	8 oz cream cheese 
	0.5 c unsalted butter, melted 
	1 c sour cream 
	0.25 c chives, minced 
	2.5 c cheddar cheese, grated 
	2 t kosher salt 
	0.5 t pepper 
________________________________________



Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Peel potatoes, and cut into 1-inch chunks. Place in a large saucepan, and add enough cold water to cover by about 2 inches. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, and reduce to a simmer. Cook until tender and easily pierced with a paring knife, about 20 minutes. Transfer to a colander to drain; return to pan, cover, and set aside.

2. Meanwhile, heat a large skillet over medium heat. Add bacon, and cook until crisp and browned, turning once. Transfer to paper towels to drain; let cool, and crumble into pieces.

3. Using a fork, mash the potatoes in pan until light and fluffy. Add the cream cheese, butter, and sour cream, and stir until combined and smooth. Add the chives, 2 cups cheddar cheese, half the bacon, salt, and pepper. Stir until well combined.

4. Transfer to a buttered 3-quart baking dish. Top with remaining 1/2 cup cheddar cheese. Bake until top is slightly golden and potatoes are heated through, about 30 minutes. Remove from oven; garnish with remaining bacon. Serve immediately.


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Myfanwy, that picture of your GC in the daffodils was lovely, I'll think of that one whenever the spring comes around here as I have quite a few daffys in my garden, & can see them from my kitchen window. We had some really good photos this week, didn't we? I must say Julian let me down by not saying anything about the blue moon, he usually keeps me informed about such things, so I was very glad to see the brilliant pictures that were here
> 
> Tessa.


I had not realised about the two full moons, until Daralene posted her photos! I am hoping Peter will organise a trip to see the bluebells I don't know which I like better- and then there are the ornamental cherries- Christchurch is often called the 'garden city', as well as being 'shaky city' recently. The little boy is talking 'nineteen to the dozen'. I am really looking forward to spending time with them!


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> lunches are $2.50/day - outrageous i think. they feed the same amount in grade school as they do to the high school. lexi will buy on special days - the boys like peanut butter - no jelly - chips - gogurt - grapes if they are in season. i'm not sure what bailee takes - she may just buy her lunch.
> 
> they started school last monday - they were ready to go back - were getting bored. so far the little boys are enjoying it - we will see how it goes.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> kiblinger - maybe that is exactly what you should do then.
> 
> this is a virtual tea party of people from all walks of life and all over the world - it is a sharing supportive group - full of curiosity about our fellow man - we share of ourselves - our knitting and our recipes. it works for us.
> 
> join in if you like - but be warned - it become addicting really fast.
> 
> sam'
> 
> 
> 
> Kiblinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted a whole page full of recipes, I would log into a cooking website, not one that deals exclusively with knitting and crocheting. What's going on here anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sam, we love the Tea Party!!! we love you too!!! are your grands scrambling around with Heidi trying to get all their stuff ready for school? I would think that the littlest one is now going to school full days now? What stuff does Heidi pack in their lunches? Here at our school we have a hot lunch twice a week for the kids who dont go home for lunch. The highschool kids often will go downtown to the food outlets for their lunches.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Our school lunches are a looney (Canadian #1.00 coin is called a looney because it is stamped with a loon on one side). There is much fund raising in the community to support this program. Gives the parents a break from making lunches and gives the kids a lunch too. The kids decide what types of healthy lunches that they would like and then the Looney Lunch committee gets together and decides what is going to be cooked and served on which days. The local grocery stores donate a lot of food too.


----------



## preston

joe - i do worry about you - your health and your general well being. i know you kept a spotless b&b - but remember none of us are spring chickens anymore - as bad as we would want to be - i just think you go at your cleaning a little too much. i read a blog by a woman south of indianapolis - her idea is to do a drawer and a room a day. not a bad thing i am thinking. that way everything looks good and you don't tire yourself out getting it done. i bet you were an overachiever in everything you did. we want you here - in good health - for a long time - so you take it easy - listen to your elders. lol

sam



Joe P said:


> Well, Sam you are probably right and i will listen to your comment for this week. I will take Mother to a Chinese Buffet tomorrow for Labor Day. We will have pork ribs on the Bar B Que tomorrow here at home in the evening. I don't eat much chinese with non gluten food plan going so far but I will try to get a few things to sit and visit with Mom and then a long drive in the park by the river.
> 
> Step son is over with family working on his 1990 truck to get it running better to have it for work this week. He has a margarita party tonight so we will have an evening to ourselves. It will seem odd. He is a nice guy but it is nice to have a little space to ourselves here.
> 
> You all have a nice evening. I need to just relax tonight and tomorrow. joe p.


----------



## Marianne818

Tessadele said:


> I've just caught up, not that I can remember who said what, I'm getting so absent-minded. I woke up this am. with a rotten sore throat & chest, hope it will clear soon as I can't have my knee done if I have any infections & I've just had a course of antibiotics to clear the urinary infection they discovered on my pre-op. Reckon I caught this at the hospital as I don't know anyone else who has a cold and I did spend an afternoon with my DB who is having his knee done 10 days before me & was having a session on what to expect & being issued with crutches in advance. I've had more ailments this year than usual which I'm sure is down to the lack of sun for vit.D & the soggy state of the nation.
> Still,I can hardly moan about having a cold when I read about so many of you with health problems, here's praying that you & your loved ones get as well as can be soon.
> 
> Marianne, I'm so glad they found what was wrong with you & fixed your liver quickly. I was reading about that problem in a notice on the wall when I was having my blood taken (I'm a readaholic), It seems you have to stay on a low iron diet from now on & they'll check your blood & take some if you get too high a build up of iron. Have I got that right? It will be good if they can keep you well from now on, I'll keep you in my prayers, luv, Tessa.


DING DING DING!!!!! You got it perfectly correct!! My blood count never gets too high though. If I am correct 11.5 is what they call low-normal, when I was admitted to the hospital mine was 5.5. Last Thursday's test I was at 11, my doctor is not going to panic over a .5 drop, I will be tested again on Tuesday and see if it is back up to 11.5. That is what my normal is really.. I do drop down to a 10 at times, but it climbs back up usually in 2 days on it's own. My red blood cells do not last long, just part of my disease. I can usually tell when something is happening because I get very pale, if I get too pale I know I'm in trouble and have to go to the ER. 
Okay.. forgot to get the recipe I had promised.. (hanging my head in shame) I'll be back in a few with that and a surprise picture to post!!! :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Joe P

I like the idea of one room a day. I use to do that when I was more sane. he he. thanks, Sam. take care. joe p.


----------



## Needleme

Pup lover said:


> Here is the recipe for Twice Baked Potato Casserole
> 
> 5 large potatoes baked just till tender. Let cool and dice (the longer they cool or even refrigerate overnight will keep shape better)
> 
> Cook 6 slices of bacon till crisp, dice one bunch (more or less to taste) green onions and saute in bacon grease and drain. Mix 16 ounces of sour cream and 1 lb of shredded cheese (any kind you like) with onions and bacon. Add potatoes mixing gently and then put in baking dish and bake at 325 for 30 to 40 minutes.


OMG! Seriously yummy recipe! On my "SOON" list!! Thanks


----------



## 2CatsinNJ

Pup Lover & Sam....I can feel my arteries closing as I read the potato recipes....they both sound luscious !!! I would have to plan making them when there are lots of folks around to help eat them so I don't have any leftovers !! 

When the family is here for the wedding at the end of the week, I'm making slow roasted pulled pork, potato salad & cole slaw with ice cream for dessert for a main meal on Friday, which will probably be around 2PM. With flight/bus/car arrivals + other activities on Friday evening, this is going to work out best for us. Also, I'm trying to serve things that won't be on menus at other times during the weekend to keep things interesting.

Dreamweaver, I'll keep you in my prayers, as well as others who face challenges in life.

Yes, I'll take lots of photos, will post when things settle down a bit after the Big Day.

Have a restful holiday everyone !


----------



## Needleme

preston said:


> i trided to find this recipe on sippity sup but couldn't so will print it here and give crexit to www.sippitysup.com. it is a different take on twic baked potato casserole that i thought was interesting.
> 
> Twice Baked Potato Casserole
> 
> Twice Baked Potato Casserole
> (Recipe from Sippity Sup)
> 
> Ingredients:
> 	5 lb russet potatoes
> 	10 sli bacon
> 	8 oz cream cheese
> 	0.5 c unsalted butter, melted
> 	1 c sour cream
> 	0.25 c chives, minced
> 	2.5 c cheddar cheese, grated
> 	2 t kosher salt
> 	0.5 t pepper
> ________________________________________
> 
> Directions
> 1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Peel potatoes, and cut into 1-inch chunks. Place in a large saucepan, and add enough cold water to cover by about 2 inches. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, and reduce to a simmer. Cook until tender and easily pierced with a paring knife, about 20 minutes. Transfer to a colander to drain; return to pan, cover, and set aside.
> 
> 2. Meanwhile, heat a large skillet over medium heat. Add bacon, and cook until crisp and browned, turning once. Transfer to paper towels to drain; let cool, and crumble into pieces.
> 
> 3. Using a fork, mash the potatoes in pan until light and fluffy. Add the cream cheese, butter, and sour cream, and stir until combined and smooth. Add the chives, 2 cups cheddar cheese, half the bacon, salt, and pepper. Stir until well combined.
> 
> 4. Transfer to a buttered 3-quart baking dish. Top with remaining 1/2 cup cheddar cheese. Bake until top is slightly golden and potatoes are heated through, about 30 minutes. Remove from oven; garnish with remaining bacon. Serve immediately.


Oh, I am reading backwards... Another delicious-sounding recipe!


----------



## orcagrandma

Oh, it is 105 today. Lordy, Lordy I can't believe we have at least another weeks forecast of it. I so want to start a blanket or shawl but the extra warmth of the yarn in my lap when it is this hot I just can't seem to take. Even hubby wants to move away from here to where it is cooler. We just like the colder weather. Ugh. I'm also falling all over myself trying to take care of mom almost everyday too. Calgon take me away! Thanks Sam for the chicken salad and the roll recipe. I'll be trying that one. Everyone be good and enjoy the new week.


----------



## pammie1234

Joe, there is a website, mainly for people like me that are disorganized and have too much clutter in there homes, called Flylady. I think the address is Flylady.com. It tells you what chores, cleaning, to do everyday. Even though you don't need the other stuff, it might help you slow down and do a little daily. Choice #2 is to send some of your cleaning desires, habits, and energy to me! I actually hope you can figure out a way to do the second one as I really need it!


----------



## Marianne818

I cannot find my cookbook, hmmmm the DS "borrowed" it the last visit and someone forgot till I started searching for it. LOL.. I found this and it is the same as the one I make.. so will just "borrow" this one ;-) 

German Potato Salad

Prep Time: 30 Minutes
Cook Time: 20 Minutes

Ready In: 50 Minutes
Servings: 4
"Bacon adds flavor to this potato salad with a vinegar-based dressing. There are usually no leftovers, but if there are, they don't last long!"

Ingredients:
3 cups diced peeled potatoes
4 slices bacon
1 small onion, diced
1/4 cup white vinegar
2 tablespoons water

3 tablespoons white sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
Directions:
1. Place the potatoes into a pot, and fill with enough water to cover. Bring to a boil, and cook for about 10 minutes, or until easily pierced with a fork. Drain, and set aside to cool.
2. Place the bacon in a large deep skillet over medium-high heat. Fry until browned and crisp, turning as needed. Remove from the pan and set aside.
3. Add onion to the bacon grease, and cook over medium heat until browned. Add the vinegar, water, sugar, salt and pepper to the pan. Bring to a boil, then add the potatoes and parsley. Crumble in half of the bacon. Heat through, then transfer to a serving dish. Crumble the remaining bacon over the top, and serve warm.


----------



## Marianne818

Okay.. now for the surprise.. I've finished my bear.. his name is Bubby Bear (my Mom named him) now if I can get the picture to post.. :lol:


----------



## KateB

preston said:


> kiblinger - maybe that is exactly what you should do then.
> 
> this is a virtual tea party of people from all walks of life and all over the world - it is a sharing supportive group - full of curiosity about our fellow man - we share of ourselves - our knitting and our recipes. it works for us.
> 
> join in if you like - but be warned - it become addicting really fast.
> 
> sam'
> 
> 
> 
> Kiblinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted a whole page full of recipes, I would log into a cooking website, not one that deals exclusively with knitting and crocheting. What's going on here anyway?
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. now for the surprise.. I've finished my bear.. his name is Bubby Bear (my Mom named him) now if I can get the picture to post.. :lol:


Nice to meet him, Marianne! good work- I like his expression!


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. now for the surprise.. I've finished my bear.. his name is Bubby Bear (my Mom named him) now if I can get the picture to post.. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to meet him, Marianne! good work- I like his expression!
Click to expand...

Thank you Myfanwy, he was lot's of fun to make!


----------



## KateB

Your bear's lovely, Marianne!


----------



## KateB

Love the photos, Bellestar!


----------



## Silverowl

Marianne what a cute teddy with a very knowing look.


----------



## Betina

Marianne.... Love,the bear!!!!


----------



## isabelita

Hi, thanks for sharing your recipes. I think I will try the chicken salad one. Would you mind sharing with me your favorite pattern for dishcloths. I have never made any of them and just curious which ones are popular and practical. Thanks.


----------



## Ask4j

preston said:


> well - i am caught up for now.
> 
> got up to an overcast muggy day. isaac dumped maybe a tenth of an inch on us. even with the mugginess i don't think it will rain anymore - we sure could use some more. the grass is still pretty brown in spots.
> 
> avery just got a new 16 inch bicycle - gary just finished putting training wheels on it - we need to get a new rim for the rear tire - this one is bent a little. he really likes it - now he and ayden have the same size bicycle. we park the cars at the end of the driveway so they can't shoot out onto the road, the driveway is a huge U shape so gives them a nice riding surface.
> 
> everyone seems to have weathered the first week of school and are ready to go back on tuesday.
> 
> when my mother was sick she was in the hospital almost the whole time - a little interlude during first and second trip - she was in for five months the last time. the sisters all lived 100+ miles away and were never around - but when they did come to visit thought they should be calling the shots. i told them i would be calling the shots - that mother would do what i wanted regardless of what they wanted (and she would have - guess who the favorite son was - of course i was the only son) - we knew she was going to die - that was a given - they wanted to close her apartment - parcel everything out and be done with it. i said that wouldn't happen. i wanted whatever mom wanted - and they weren't going to interfer. after mom died there was a period of several several years that there was no communication between us which was fine with me. it all panned out the way mother wanted and that was the important part. mother was bright and alert up to the lsat three days so she could and did call the shots - i was just there to make sure it happened the way she wanted.
> 
> hickory is getting bigger - two weeks yet i figure.
> 
> sam


I think Hickory should be our tea party mascot--this will be her second family on-line so to speak. Can we get a picture of her Sam?


----------



## DorisT

myfanwy said:


> Nextdoor's blossom trees are starting to bloom, No rain for several days so I must water my pots again tomorrow, Sunday. Saturday is drawing in to the evening- approaching time for the news- time to pull the curtains over the windows. And settle down for the evening. We have not had news of Martin Keith for a long time. Prayers for all those in need.


Myfanwy, who is that gorgeous woman in your avatar? I must have missed the explanation at a former tea party.


----------



## Tessadele

Now that's what I call a real teddy bear. He's just right, furry & cute. What yarn did you use? I can't believe it, it's the first time I've asked that question, do I feel another project coming on?

Tessa


----------



## DorisT

What a cute bear, Marianne. I wouldn't mind cuddling with him! :-D


----------



## Ask4j

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I wish we could have a puppy--they are so much fun! I'm sure the cats would be thrilled. LOL
> 
> I thought I'd share this quick shot of the shawl #2 in progress (with my "helper")--it's lining up very differently from the other one, though it's the same pattern).
> 
> And a "before the fall" shot of Bertha--poor thing, she's all tied up now and leaning in a corner until she gets her new pot! I do love that cactus, though (I got her as a thumb-sized sprout years ago).


Bertha is beautiful. I have a plant like Bertha that has history. My sister gave my mother this plant in the early 1970's. My mother had a green thumb and could take any plant in stride. What you do is cut back, I know sounds painful, to about 5 or 6 inches or more above the roots and the top cuttings can be cut into pieces that root and create new plants. Well mother gave me one of these "off shoot" and I have it still and I too cut back the plant when it gets too "wheeldy" and wants to spread apart. It weeps white liquid but quickly heals and keeps on growing. Lovely plant and mine is now.....40 some years old, I love it and will always keep it with me wherever I live.

PS your shawl is marvelous. I have been keeping watch on all these shawls being made and have purchased Chinese cashmere to make one but haven't yet started.


----------



## Lurker 2

DorisT said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nextdoor's blossom trees are starting to bloom, No rain for several days so I must water my pots again tomorrow, Sunday. Saturday is drawing in to the evening- approaching time for the news- time to pull the curtains over the windows. And settle down for the evening. We have not had news of Martin Keith for a long time. Prayers for all those in need.
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, who is that gorgeous woman in your avatar? I must have missed the explanation at a former tea party.
Click to expand...

Dear Doris! That was a very unusual photo of me at 18, the photographer got quite excited, when he spotted what the lights had thrown up! Normally I look very ordinary! I have been a little naughty and plastered it around in Facebook etc- and now all these gentlemen have been Skyping me- saying they have fallen in love with me! I am blowed if I will let on that I don't look at all like that nowadays!!!!... [but I have managed to 'fob' them off too]


----------



## Tessadele

Has anybody been watching the Proms? I think they've been very disappointing this year. I'm going to have to get some CD's to take into hospital as there was nothing worth downloading. Sob,sob.

Tessa


----------



## Ask4j

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. now for the surprise.. I've finished my bear.. his name is Bubby Bear (my Mom named him) now if I can get the picture to post.. :lol:


He's beautiful Marianne! The baby bracelet and pinwheel are cute too. Bubby Bear--nice name. How long did it take to make him?


----------



## Tessadele

Ask4j said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I wish we could have a puppy--they are so much fun! I'm sure the cats would be thrilled. LOL
> 
> I thought I'd share this quick shot of the shawl #2 in progress (with my "helper")--it's lining up very differently from the other one, though it's the same pattern).
> 
> And a "before the fall" shot of Bertha--poor thing, she's all tied up now and leaning in a corner until she gets her new pot! I do love that cactus, though (I got her as a thumb-sized sprout years ago).
> 
> 
> 
> Bertha is beautiful. I have a plant like Bertha that has history. My sister gave my mother this plant in the early 1970's. My mother had a green thumb and could take any plant in stride. What you do is cut back, I know sounds painful, to about 5 or 6 inches or more above the roots and the top cuttings can be cut into pieces that root and create new plants. Well mother gave me one of these "off shoot" and I have it still and I too cut back the plant when it gets too "wheeldy" and wants to spread apart. It weeps white liquid but quickly heals and keeps on growing. Lovely plant and mine is now.....40 some years old, I love it and will always keep it with me wherever I live.
> 
> PS your shawl is marvelous. I have been keeping watch on all these shawls being made and have purchased Chinese cashmere to make one but haven't yet started.
Click to expand...

 I have an oleander which I grew from a cutting off my MIL's, I have always pulled the shoots off the main stem with the result that I have a standard oleander instead of a bush, and all my friends have potted ones from the cuttings. Mine must be about 37yrs. old now & it's moved around a fair bit.

Tessa


----------



## preston

orcagrandma - thanks for checking - we were wondering where you have been - hope to hear from you again real soon.

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Oh, it is 105 today. Lordy, Lordy I can't believe we have at least another weeks forecast of it. I so want to start a blanket or shawl but the extra warmth of the yarn in my lap when it is this hot I just can't seem to take. Even hubby wants to move away from here to where it is cooler. We just like the colder weather. Ugh. I'm also falling all over myself trying to take care of mom almost everyday too. Calgon take me away! Thanks Sam for the chicken salad and the roll recipe. I'll be trying that one. Everyone be good and enjoy the new week.


----------



## preston

thanks for the gteat recipe marianne.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I cannot find my cookbook, hmmmm the DS "borrowed" it the last visit and someone forgot till I started searching for it. LOL.. I found this and it is the same as the one I make.. so will just "borrow" this one ;-)
> 
> German Potato Salad
> 
> Prep Time: 30 Minutes
> Cook Time: 20 Minutes
> 
> Ready In: 50 Minutes
> Servings: 4
> "Bacon adds flavor to this potato salad with a vinegar-based dressing. There are usually no leftovers, but if there are, they don't last long!"
> 
> Ingredients:
> 3 cups diced peeled potatoes
> 4 slices bacon
> 1 small onion, diced
> 1/4 cup white vinegar
> 2 tablespoons water
> 
> 3 tablespoons white sugar
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
> 1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
> Directions:
> 1. Place the potatoes into a pot, and fill with enough water to cover. Bring to a boil, and cook for about 10 minutes, or until easily pierced with a fork. Drain, and set aside to cool.
> 2. Place the bacon in a large deep skillet over medium-high heat. Fry until browned and crisp, turning as needed. Remove from the pan and set aside.
> 3. Add onion to the bacon grease, and cook over medium heat until browned. Add the vinegar, water, sugar, salt and pepper to the pan. Bring to a boil, then add the potatoes and parsley. Crumble in half of the bacon. Heat through, then transfer to a serving dish. Crumble the remaining bacon over the top, and serve warm.


----------



## preston

love the bear marianne - now i am more anxious than ever to start one.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. now for the surprise.. I've finished my bear.. his name is Bubby Bear (my Mom named him) now if I can get the picture to post.. :lol:


----------



## preston

that's our own myfanwy doris - doesn't she look great.

sam



DorisT said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nextdoor's blossom trees are starting to bloom, No rain for several days so I must water my pots again tomorrow, Sunday. Saturday is drawing in to the evening- approaching time for the news- time to pull the curtains over the windows. And settle down for the evening. We have not had news of Martin Keith for a long time. Prayers for all those in need.
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, who is that gorgeous woman in your avatar? I must have missed the explanation at a former tea party.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ask4j

preston said:


> when my mother was sick she was in the hospital almost the whole time - a little interlude during first and second trip - she was in for five months the last time. the sisters all lived 100+ miles away and were never around - but when they did come to visit thought they should be calling the shots. i told them i would be calling the shots - that mother would do what i wanted regardless of what they wanted (and she would have - guess who the favorite son was - of course i was the only son) - we knew she was going to die - that was a given - they wanted to close her apartment - parcel everything out and be done with it. i said that wouldn't happen. i wanted whatever mom wanted - and they weren't going to interfer. after mom died there was a period of several several years that there was no communication between us which was fine with me. it all panned out the way mother wanted and that was the important part. mother was bright and alert up to the lsat three days so she could and did call the shots - i was just there to make sure it happened the way she wanted.
> 
> sam


Just read this message about your mother. I believe sons know best when it comes to "mother". Even though I was given the burden/opportunity of moving and getting mother situated and then later visiting and making sure she was well cared for in the nursing home, my brother was there supporting me and giving me really good advise by long distance. He said "whatever mother wants let her have it" and "keep the lip zipped at all times" of course it took some interpretation because mother was no longer her normal thinking self and some convincing was needed which wasn't difficult because she was in the vulnerable state. Disagreeing in her state was, of course, fruitless and just made matters worse. Even though he couldn't be there my brother was there for me with long conversations on the telephone. Thank God for brothers. You did the best Sam, taking charge.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sam, wonderful receipts for this weeks tea party. 

I love all the photos being posted lately.

Thought i'd drop by and say Hi. I have been rather busy this summer. Things are finally starting to wind down. I was attempting to knit a shawl, Chrissy's friends had a different idea of what to do. The girls crocheted themselves hats. They are all very proud of their creations. One of her friends knits the other one crochets. I showed the one how to crochet (green hat), she was very proud that she learned so easily, it took seven hours to complete.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Sam, wonderful receipts for this weeks tea party.
> 
> I love all the photos being posted lately.
> 
> Thought i'd drop by and say Hi. I have been rather busy this summer. Things are finally starting to wind down. I was attempting to knit a shawl, Chrissy's friends had a different idea of what to do. The girls crocheted themselves hats. They are all very proud of their creations. One of her friends knits the other one crochets. I showed the one how to crochet (green hat), she was very proud that she learned so easily, it took seven hours to complete.


Lovely to welcome you back NanaCaren! It is really good to see you!!

And the girls!!!


----------



## wannabear

Hi Nana Caren!


----------



## Sorlenna

Pammie, I had a book that my sister recommended...can't remember the name of it! It was a "disorganized homemaker" sort of thing...put the tasks on a file card for daily, weekly, monthly, etc. chores and refile as they're done. It worked wonders for me when my kids were younger--I need to get back on that system!

Marianne, Bubby is adorable, and I love German potato salad. I will have to make that sometime soon.



Ask4j said:


> Bertha is beautiful. I have a plant like Bertha that has history. My sister gave my mother this plant in the early 1970's. My mother had a green thumb and could take any plant in stride. What you do is cut back, I know sounds painful, to about 5 or 6 inches or more above the roots and the top cuttings can be cut into pieces that root and create new plants. Well mother gave me one of these "off shoot" and I have it still and I too cut back the plant when it gets too "wheeldy" and wants to spread apart. It weeps white liquid but quickly heals and keeps on growing. Lovely plant and mine is now.....40 some years old, I love it and will always keep it with me wherever I live.


The crazy thing about Bertha is that she has been cut back many times--it just seems to make it grow more (that's how I got so many in one pot--the cuttings were supposed to fill it in and support each other). There are three main stems and the rest have all been cuttings, and I've given many away as well. She just won't quit. 

NanaCaren, glad to see you drop in, too!

The guests have gone; we had a nice meal. I am tired now, though. I think I will go back to my knitting for a bit and catch up again in a while.

EDIT: Ah! I just remembered! _Sidetracked Home Executives_ is the name of the book.


----------



## Poledra65

bellestarr12 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hope you take lots of picture to share with your tea party friends. i love county fairs - the defiance county fair is a lot of fun - being rural there are always lots of animals.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, Daralene! what an amazing photo! Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm still going through posts - all the recipes sound great! Hoping to find the Mexican earthquake cake, which I'll have to make just because of the name!
> 
> Thursday we went about an hour east to Willcox AZ to Apple Annie's Orchard - the higher elevation and cooler temps mean it's easier to grow some things there. I put some pics on my blog of our little friend Rory and her adventures in the orchard, and I just spent the whole morning blogging about my pickling adventures yesterday - zucchini relish and zucchini bread and butter pickles: http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> DH and I both go back to work Tuesday, but later this afternoon we're going down to Sonoita (about an hour away and very rural - parts of the 1950s musical "Oklahoma" were filmed around there) for the Santa Cruz county fair. I'm hoping there will be animals and agricultural exhibits and canning and baking and especially knitting and crocheting on exhibit! The Pima County Fair here in Tucson has just turned into a bunch of commercial displays and of course rides and games. I love the smaller county fairs where people celebrate the work of their hands and what they themselves have grown. We've never been to this one, and I hope that's what we'll find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we didn't go to the fair because there was no fair there! In my excitement I hadn't looked closely enough at the website. The rodeo is this weekend and the fair is in two weeks. Maybe we'll make it :roll: maybe not, depends on what's happening then, I guess. It was a little embarrassing to get there and find out we had the wrong dates! But we drove on down to Patagonia, one of my favorite very small towns about 13 miles further south, and had an "Exorcist" pizza (lots of gorgonzola and whole roasted garlic cloves) at the Velvet Elvis. Then we drove back to Tucson enjoying the twilight, the sunset, and the ever-amazing Arizona skies. It was a beautiful drive both ways and since DH was driving I got to knit until the light gave out. But I did take pictures! The first is of the larger than life statue that greets you at the entrance to the fair and rodeo grounds, the rest are from the drive home.
Click to expand...

Love the pictures. So glad it was a good day for you even in the absence of the fair.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, just got back a bit ago from the hiking trip, Sorlenna, I think I completely understand about your hiking trip a few weeks or so ago?, whew, the air gets thin up their when you're used to at or below sea level. lol... But we survived. 
High desert low and then up at the tops of the buttes is high plains. Got some pics to share with you all.


----------



## Ask4j

Fleamarket

Today I went to a wonderful, correction, absolutely wonderful flea market that I have attended nearly every year with a very dear friend. I found some wonderful pieces. A water pitcher, a stemmed glass and a martini stemmed glass in post civil war Victorian era soda glass--I call it gaudy Victorian--not of any particular value but because it is old (150 years)and usually doesn't sell, I love it and have started collecting for my patio parties.


----------



## gagesmom

phew just caught on the posts, saw some beautiful pictures and a handsome bear, a fab flea market find and some great receipts.

I second the nomination of Hickory being our tea party mascot.

Saw the post about school lunches, I wish my son could take peanut butter sandwiches to school, but no peanut products allowed here in our schools. Incase of allergies, also Gage has been in the same boys class since Kindergarten who has a severe allergy to peanuts/ nuts.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, just got back a bit ago from the hiking trip, Sorlenna, I think I completely understand about your hiking trip a few weeks or so ago?, whew, the air gets thin up their when you're used to at or below sea level. lol... But we survived.
> High desert low and then up at the tops of the buttes is high plains. Got some pics to share with you all.


Great to see your part of the world- it looks so dry! We don't have real desert, just some drier parts- with out trees also!


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. now for the surprise.. I've finished my bear.. his name is Bubby Bear (my Mom named him) now if I can get the picture to post.. :lol:


Oh, he's cute. I think your mom named him very well. Nice job, can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Sam, wonderful receipts for this weeks tea party.
> 
> I love all the photos being posted lately.
> 
> Thought i'd drop by and say Hi. I have been rather busy this summer. Things are finally starting to wind down. I was attempting to knit a shawl, Chrissy's friends had a different idea of what to do. The girls crocheted themselves hats. They are all very proud of their creations. One of her friends knits the other one crochets. I showed the one how to crochet (green hat), she was very proud that she learned so easily, it took seven hours to complete.


Beautiful girls Nana Caren, and they look so happy.


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you Myfanwy, it's pretty dry, I'll have to take you a pic of the North Platte River than runs through the area, I was going to snap one but my phone was going dead. My camera died a slow painful death, I now need a new one so the phone camera had to do the job.


----------



## Dori Sage

Has anyone heard from Martin lately?


----------



## pammie1234

Thanks, Sorlena, I'll check it out. I think it will really help when my DD moves, and I can branch out! It really is pitiful that I have filled my whole house, including the garage. Some of it is hers, and a lot from my mom's. Today I felt like getting rid of everything and moving ...somewhere! But, I know that would not be wise. I just hate cleaning in any form!

Got a call from the credit card company yesterday asking me if I had transfered almost $900 dollars to Western Union. It was for CASH! Needless to say, I have been compromised, so no credit card until I get my new one. You know what that makes me want to do? You got it, buy, buy, buy! Especially yarn! I hope I lose the desire by the time I do get my new card.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Myfanwy, it's pretty dry, I'll have to take you a pic of the North Platte River than runs through the area, I was going to snap one but my phone was going dead. My camera died a slow painful death, I now need a new one so the phone camera had to do the job.


Those [buttes?] are particularly American, I think! Must have been an interesting hike!


----------



## pammie1234

So good to hear from you, Nana Caren! I have missed you and what you had to give the TP! I hope you will come back often, like every day!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dori Sage said:


> Has anyone heard from Martin lately?


Sandy, I think it was has not heard from him since July- and he has not read his PM's, either - sounds like he needs all our prayers.


----------



## Poledra65

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Myfanwy, it's pretty dry, I'll have to take you a pic of the North Platte River than runs through the area, I was going to snap one but my phone was going dead. My camera died a slow painful death, I now need a new one so the phone camera had to do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Those [buttes?] are particularly American, I think! Must have been an interesting hike!
Click to expand...

It was interesting, we were ambitious (stupid) and parked below and walked up, not such a great idea when you are in moderate condition at best. lol...the walk down was easy peasy.  But I'd do it all again, I'm just going to get back to exercising regularly first. 
:roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from Martin lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy, I think it was has not heard from him since July- and he has not read his PM's, either - sounds like he needs all our prayers.
Click to expand...

Yes, Martin last posted on May 28/12. He has undergone cancer treatments and those leave him without any energy and very fatigued. I believe Sandy is the one who has been keeping in contact with him. At last week's Tea Party I remember her saying that he had not read her PMs since July 20.


----------



## Ask4j

Tessadele said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I wish we could have a puppy--they are so much fun! I'm sure the cats would be thrilled. LOL
> 
> I thought I'd share this quick shot of the shawl #2 in progress (with my "helper")--it's lining up very differently from the other one, though it's the same pattern).
> 
> And a "before the fall" shot of Bertha--poor thing, she's all tied up now and leaning in a corner until she gets her new pot! I do love that cactus, though (I got her as a thumb-sized sprout years ago).
> 
> 
> 
> Bertha is beautiful. I have a plant like Bertha that has history. My sister gave my mother this plant in the early 1970's. My mother had a green thumb and could take any plant in stride. What you do is cut back, I know sounds painful, to about 5 or 6 inches or more above the roots and the top cuttings can be cut into pieces that root and create new plants. Well mother gave me one of these "off shoot" and I have it still and I too cut back the plant when it gets too "wheeldy" and wants to spread apart. It weeps white liquid but quickly heals and keeps on growing. Lovely plant and mine is now.....40 some years old, I love it and will always keep it with me wherever I live.
> 
> PS your shawl is marvelous. I have been keeping watch on all these shawls being made and have purchased Chinese cashmere to make one but haven't yet started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an oleander which I grew from a cutting off my MIL's, I have always pulled the shoots off the main stem with the result that I have a standard oleander instead of a bush, and all my friends have potted ones from the cuttings. Mine must be about 37yrs. old now & it's moved around a fair bit.
> 
> Tessa
Click to expand...

Oleander, my aunt had huge Oleander bushes in her back yard in Hemet California. They were beautiful and smelled wonderful when they bloomed..but.. I found out they were quite poisonous to humans and pets. What is your experience?


----------



## Marianne818

Nana Caren, so happy to see you again :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The girls are beautiful!! I wish I had started knitting at their age, but more importantly wish I had someone that either knit or crocheted to teach me!!! Hope you had a wonderful summer, hope we will be seeing you more often, have missed you so much!


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> Well, just got back a bit ago from the hiking trip, Sorlenna, I think I completely understand about your hiking trip a few weeks or so ago?, whew, the air gets thin up their when you're used to at or below sea level. lol... But we survived.
> High desert low and then up at the tops of the buttes is high plains. Got some pics to share with you all.


Peledra, that is one heck of a hike girlfriend, I'd be in bed for a week if I did that trail!!! Proud for you for sure! The pictures are awesome, beautiful country, would love to see it someday!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ask4j said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I wish we could have a puppy--they are so much fun! I'm sure the cats would be thrilled. LOL
> 
> I thought I'd share this quick shot of the shawl #2 in progress (with my "helper")--it's lining up very differently from the other one, though it's the same pattern).
> 
> And a "before the fall" shot of Bertha--poor thing, she's all tied up now and leaning in a corner until she gets her new pot! I do love that cactus, though (I got her as a thumb-sized sprout years ago).
> 
> 
> 
> Bertha is beautiful. I have a plant like Bertha that has history. My sister gave my mother this plant in the early 1970's. My mother had a green thumb and could take any plant in stride. What you do is cut back, I know sounds painful, to about 5 or 6 inches or more above the roots and the top cuttings can be cut into pieces that root and create new plants. Well mother gave me one of these "off shoot" and I have it still and I too cut back the plant when it gets too "wheeldy" and wants to spread apart. It weeps white liquid but quickly heals and keeps on growing. Lovely plant and mine is now.....40 some years old, I love it and will always keep it with me wherever I live.
> 
> PS your shawl is marvelous. I have been keeping watch on all these shawls being made and have purchased Chinese cashmere to make one but haven't yet started.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have an oleander which I grew from a cutting off my MIL's, I have always pulled the shoots off the main stem with the result that I have a standard oleander instead of a bush, and all my friends have potted ones from the cuttings. Mine must be about 37yrs. old now & it's moved around a fair bit.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oleander, my aunt had huge Oleander bushes in her back yard in Hemet California. They were beautiful and smelled wonderful when they bloomed..but.. I found out they were quite poisonous to humans and pets. What is your experience?
Click to expand...

here they are known as a 'restricted plant' because they grow so freely, and are so poisonous!


----------



## Marianne818

Ask4j said:


> Fleamarket
> 
> Today I went to a wonderful, correction, absolutely wonderful flea market that I have attended nearly every year with a very dear friend. I found some wonderful pieces. A water pitcher, a stemmed glass and a martini stemmed glass in post civil war Victorian era soda glass--I call it gaudy Victorian--not of any particular value but because it is old (150 years)and usually doesn't sell, I love it and have started collecting for my patio parties.


Ask4j, you did great!!! I love the pitcher!! I don't think it's gaudy Victorian, I'd collect it also but my roommate would kick me if I brought anymore glassware in the house :XD:


----------



## Ask4j

pammie1234 said:


> Got a call from the credit card company yesterday asking me if I had transfered almost $900 dollars to Western Union. It was for CASH! Needless to say, I have been compromised, so no credit card until I get my new one. You know what that makes me want to do? You got it, buy, buy, buy! Especially yarn! I hope I lose the desire by the time I do get my new card.


What's a credit card? Haven't had one for 20 years! and loving it. But it does limit you. My apartment building has just "upgraded" our laundry rooms so you can only use credit cards.....Now have you ever heard of such a thing??? charging your laundry every week?? what's this world coming to? So I just haul my laundry to a laundry mat with Maytag washing machines, and get much cleaner clothes. True you can't rent a car without a credit card but you can BUY a car with a debit card.


----------



## pammie1234

Ask4j said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a call from the credit card company yesterday asking me if I had transfered almost $900 dollars to Western Union. It was for CASH! Needless to say, I have been compromised, so no credit card until I get my new one. You know what that makes me want to do? You got it, buy, buy, buy! Especially yarn! I hope I lose the desire by the time I do get my new card.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a credit card? Haven't had one for 20 years! and loving it. But it does limit you. My apartment building has just "upgraded" our laundry rooms so you can only use credit cards.....Now have you ever heard of such a thing??? charging your laundry every week?? what's this world coming to? So I just haul my laundry to a laundry mat with Maytag washing machines, and get much cleaner clothes. True you can't rent a car without a credit card but you can BUY a car with a debit card.
Click to expand...

Years ago I got rid of all my credit cards, except for 2. I use only one of those. I did finally get a debit card, and I do love it. One of these days, I will probably drop the other credit cards and just use debit. Of course, now I have to remember to change all of the automatically charged items to the new card number. Such a hassle!


----------



## Marianne818

Tessadele said:


> Now that's what I call a real teddy bear. He's just right, furry & cute. What yarn did you use? I can't believe it, it's the first time I've asked that question, do I feel another project coming on?
> 
> Tessa


I used Stylecraft, Eskimo double knitting yarn Mink in color. This yarn was a gift from a wonderful friend in England, until she says so I don't feel right giving her name. I love this yarn though, it is very easy to work with. As for another project for me, I hope to start another bear soon, I have a special neighbor who will be turning 2 in October, I want to make one for him in a dark brown and probably will not use the eyelash style yarn, his Mamma is worried about him getting the yarn sticky :lol: So I told her I would use a smoother style yarn for his. I hope you will consider one of Gypsycream's bears, they really are easy to make, mine would have been completed much sooner if I had more time to knit then had it all ready to put together when I went in the hospital. Someone ask how long it took, I really would hate to say, I know some can make them in a few days. I hope to get the next one made in much less time than this one took. ;-)


----------



## Ask4j

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Myfanwy, it's pretty dry, I'll have to take you a pic of the North Platte River than runs through the area, I was going to snap one but my phone was going dead. My camera died a slow painful death, I now need a new one so the phone camera had to do the job.


This looks like an exciting adventure, my kind of thing. What are caves or walls consistent of? they look white and kind of crystallized? Was it cool or hot what impressions were you left with? I haven't been to Wyoming but it's on the "list" of adventures. thanks for your response--things of this type are exciting and something we do on occasion.


----------



## Joe P

Oleander is a bush we have abundant here in Texas. Have you heard of the movie, "The Oleander Widow"? I think that is the name of it as she made soup or tea with Oleander in the brew for her husband over a long period of time and he died of it. I saw it on t.v. long time ago. I always think of that when I see the oleander growing. 

I have read some books on organized cleaning before and they are very helpful to be efficient. I am going to go with Sam and listen when he tells me to do one room a day. I really like that idea. Do you all remember the dishtowels that had chores written on the towels for each day? Like Monday was wash day etc. etc.? I have an old set my Grandmother embroidered years ago and I just did them up and pressed them and put them in the linen closet for good keeping. I would never use them, though. They were made out of old flour sacks.

My Grandmother made her little girls dresses out of flour sacks and embroidered large sunflowers on them. I should make a picture of them and maybe make one for posterity. take care, joe p.


----------



## Ask4j

[/quote]

I used Stylecraft, Eskimo double knitting yarn Mink in color. This yarn was a gift from a wonderful friend in England, until she says so I don't feel right giving her name. I love this yarn though, it is very easy to work with. As for another project for me, I hope to start another bear soon, I have a special neighbor who will be turning 2 in October, I want to make one for him in a dark brown and probably will not use the eyelash style yarn, his Mamma is worried about him getting the yarn sticky :lol: So I told her I would use a smoother style yarn for his. I hope you will consider one of Gypsycream's bears, they really are easy to make, mine would have been completed much sooner if I had more time to knit then had it all ready to put together when I went in the hospital. Someone ask how long it took, I really would hate to say, I know some can make them in a few days. I hope to get the next one made in much less time than this one took. ;-)[/quote]

"as long as it takes" is a good answer.


----------



## Ask4j

Joe P said:


> Oleander is a bush we have abundant here in Texas. Have you heard of the movie, "The Oleander Widow"? I think that is the name of it as she made soup or tea with Oleander in the brew for her husband over a long period of time and he died of it. I saw it on t.v. long time ago. I always think of that when I see the oleander growing.
> 
> I have read some books on organized cleaning before and they are very helpful to be efficient. I am going to go with Sam and listen when he tells me to do one room a day. I really like that idea. Do you all remember the dishtowels that had chores written on the towels for each day? Like Monday was wash day etc. etc.? I have an old set my Grandmother embroidered years ago and I just did them up and pressed them and put them in the linen closet for good keeping. I would never use them, though. They were made out of old flour sacks.
> 
> My Grandmother made her little girls dresses out of flour sacks and embroidered large sunflowers on them. I should make a picture of them and maybe make one for posterity. take care, joe p.


Hi Joe,

The reason I brought up the subject that Oleander was poisonous was because I loved this huge beautifully blooming bush in my Aunts yard . Three of us cousins went out to fetch our dear aunt back to Minnesota but I loved this Oleander bush and collected a few seeds then when I got home and found an Oleander plant at a nursery, I had to have it and when I read about it found that it was highly poisonous to humans and pets and my cat loved it and would brush up against it so I panicked and put it up high so she couldn't reach it. Other plants are equally poisonous like poinsettia but for some reason I was paranoid about this Oleander plant. I guess we all have our little quirks and become paranoid about things--enough said.


----------



## Pup lover

Sounds wonderful will be trying this soon!



Marianne818 said:


> I cannot find my cookbook, hmmmm the DS "borrowed" it the last visit and someone forgot till I started searching for it. LOL.. I found this and it is the same as the one I make.. so will just "borrow" this one ;-)
> 
> German Potato Salad
> 
> Prep Time: 30 Minutes
> Cook Time: 20 Minutes
> 
> Ready In: 50 Minutes
> Servings: 4
> "Bacon adds flavor to this potato salad with a vinegar-based dressing. There are usually no leftovers, but if there are, they don't last long!"
> 
> Ingredients:
> 3 cups diced peeled potatoes
> 4 slices bacon
> 1 small onion, diced
> 1/4 cup white vinegar
> 2 tablespoons water
> 
> 3 tablespoons white sugar
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
> 1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
> Directions:
> 1. Place the potatoes into a pot, and fill with enough water to cover. Bring to a boil, and cook for about 10 minutes, or until easily pierced with a fork. Drain, and set aside to cool.
> 2. Place the bacon in a large deep skillet over medium-high heat. Fry until browned and crisp, turning as needed. Remove from the pan and set aside.
> 3. Add onion to the bacon grease, and cook over medium heat until browned. Add the vinegar, water, sugar, salt and pepper to the pan. Bring to a boil, then add the potatoes and parsley. Crumble in half of the bacon. Heat through, then transfer to a serving dish. Crumble the remaining bacon over the top, and serve warm.


----------



## Pup lover

A very nice bear Marianne818! I have the yarn picked out just haven't decided if I want to do a bear or a puppy first. And need to finish at least one current WIP before I start something else. :roll:


----------



## jheiens

preston said:


> kiblinger - maybe that is exactly what you should do then.
> 
> this is a virtual tea party of people from all walks of life and all over the world - it is a sharing supportive group - full of curiosity about our fellow man - we share of ourselves - our knitting and our recipes. it works for us.
> 
> join in if you like - but be warned - it become addicting really fast.
> 
> sam'
> 
> 
> 
> Kiblinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted a whole page full of recipes, I would log into a cooking website, not one that deals exclusively with knitting and crocheting. What's going on here anyway?
Click to expand...

I think you handled that one rather well, Sam--much more civility in your response than I was tempted to post. Ohio Joy


----------



## DorisT

myfanwy said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nextdoor's blossom trees are starting to bloom, No rain for several days so I must water my pots again tomorrow, Sunday. Saturday is drawing in to the evening- approaching time for the news- time to pull the curtains over the windows. And settle down for the evening. We have not had news of Martin Keith for a long time. Prayers for all those in need.
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, who is that gorgeous woman in your avatar? I must have missed the explanation at a former tea party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Doris! That was a very unusual photo of me at 18, the photographer got quite excited, when he spotted what the lights had thrown up! Normally I look very ordinary! I have been a little naughty and plastered it around in Facebook etc- and now all these gentlemen have been Skyping me- saying they have fallen in love with me! I am blowed if I will let on that I don't look at all like that nowadays!!!!... [but I have managed to 'fob' them off too]
Click to expand...

Well, I knew it must be you, but only 18? You look much more mature. Have fun fooling all those men! I think that's so funny!!


----------



## DorisT

jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> kiblinger - maybe that is exactly what you should do then.
> 
> this is a virtual tea party of people from all walks of life and all over the world - it is a sharing supportive group - full of curiosity about our fellow man - we share of ourselves - our knitting and our recipes. it works for us.
> 
> join in if you like - but be warned - it become addicting really fast.
> 
> sam'
> 
> 
> 
> Kiblinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted a whole page full of recipes, I would log into a cooking website, not one that deals exclusively with knitting and crocheting. What's going on here anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you handled that one rather well, Sam--much more civility in your response than I was tempted to post. Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

Sam does an excellent job of handling problems that arise. Yay for Sam!!


----------



## Pup lover

jheiens said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> kiblinger - maybe that is exactly what you should do then.
> 
> this is a virtual tea party of people from all walks of life and all over the world - it is a sharing supportive group - full of curiosity about our fellow man - we share of ourselves - our knitting and our recipes. it works for us.
> 
> join in if you like - but be warned - it become addicting really fast.
> 
> sam'
> 
> 
> 
> Kiblinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted a whole page full of recipes, I would log into a cooking website, not one that deals exclusively with knitting and crocheting. What's going on here anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you handled that one rather well, Sam--much more civility in your response than I was tempted to post. Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> Oleander is a bush we have abundant here in Texas. Have you heard of the movie, "The Oleander Widow"? I think that is the name of it as she made soup or tea with Oleander in the brew for her husband over a long period of time and he died of it. I saw it on t.v. long time ago. I always think of that when I see the oleander growing.
> 
> I have read some books on organized cleaning before and they are very helpful to be efficient. I am going to go with Sam and listen when he tells me to do one room a day. I really like that idea. Do you all remember the dishtowels that had chores written on the towels for each day? Like Monday was wash day etc. etc.? I have an old set my Grandmother embroidered years ago and I just did them up and pressed them and put them in the linen closet for good keeping. I would never use them, though. They were made out of old flour sacks.
> 
> My Grandmother made her little girls dresses out of flour sacks and embroidered large sunflowers on them. I should make a picture of them and maybe make one for posterity. take care, joe p.


*chuckles* I have been doing one room a day for years as that is the only way that I have the energy to do any cleaning! You figure out which days work best for the different rooms and then go for it! Remember, if the kitchen is a mess on Tuesday and kitchen cleaning day is not until Thursday, you must wait! *sigh* I must daily look after my kitchen but then it is small and it takes no energy to load the dishwasher. The weekend is for my laundry and big kitchen day cleaning. My day off is when ever I feel I need a time off to deal with the health problems. Good luck with getting yourself a cleaning schedule!


----------



## orcagrandma

Awwwwwww, Bubby is sooooooo adorable. Teddy bears have always been my favorite stuffed animal. If someone wouldn't report me to the little men in white coats I would be carrying one around today. LOL Guess what I will be toting around in my wheel chair in the nursing home. LOL No. Just kidding...........I think. Oh well. I have crocheted three beautiful bears for my grandkids and I haven't kept a one. But bear No. 4 in in pieces in the spare room. I think I will dust him off and finish him, or her. He will be a maroon one. I put music boxes in mine does anyone else out there do that? Anyway Marieanne you did a great job. Love him. Oh and Wow, Kiblinger did we get up on the wrong side of the bed? Yes this is knitting and crocheting but we do have other lives and this is the tea party so if you are upset with the recipes maybe you should tune in to another party. We like it just fine here thank you very much. Oh and have a nice day.


----------



## bellestarr12

Dreamweaver said:


> Bellstarr - Thanks and I do hope that you and Joe will have the good fortune to have mom in good shape for a long time... As sad as it is to have a "noninvolved" sibling (I have two.... but that is partially mom's fault... she never involves "the babies" and they are both in WI) it may be a blesing in disguise..... The worse scenario is that person deciding to now become involved... having no clue of the situation but loads of opinions........


Sadly (I suppose) there's no hope of my brother deciding to become involved if it involves taking any responsibility :roll: Mom's 89 and he still wants her to take care of him - and his wife, and his children. I'm so glad she's here in AZ near us and not in Idaho near or with him!


----------



## Joe P

I love this forum and its recipes, the people and their issues (positive or negative) but real. We share what is in our lives and ask for advice, comradeship and no malice is ever intended to any of us and when malice raises its head we all trounce on it. This is a positive and loving forum of men and women that I am proud to be part of. I have so much of my life in the kitchen, in my knitting and crocheting baskets and my literal house changed for the better because of Sam's and y'alls interest and comments.

I thank you one and all. I have learned so much here. joe p.


----------



## Southern Gal

preston said:


> the hour is late - i am sleepy - will see ya'll in hte morning.
> 
> hopefully we will hear from joe tomorrow - he is probably sleeping somewhere with a dust rag in his hand.
> 
> sam


 :lol: ZING, good one sam... you have your moments :?


----------



## Poledra65

Ask4j said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Myfanwy, it's pretty dry, I'll have to take you a pic of the North Platte River than runs through the area, I was going to snap one but my phone was going dead. My camera died a slow painful death, I now need a new one so the phone camera had to do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like an exciting adventure, my kind of thing. What are caves or walls consistent of? they look white and kind of crystallized? Was it cool or hot what impressions were you left with? I haven't been to Wyoming but it's on the "list" of adventures. thanks for your response--things of this type are exciting and something we do on occasion.
Click to expand...

Limestone and sandstone, it was pretty hot today,91 for the high here in Torrington, not sure what it was there. We've had a really hot summer, but in a couple areas we'd have an awesome breeze. It's part of the Oregon, California, and Mormon Pioneer Trails. It's amazing to think they managed those trails with wagon and oxen, so narrow, I mean 2 people can walk side by side easily but a wagon? Our ancestors certainly were determined.


----------



## bellestarr12

myfanwy said:


> Bellestar- maybe no fair, but love the photos of your journey!


Thanks Myfanwy and Sam! glad you enjoyed them - and Sam, if you should find yourself in Patagonia AZ (though it's not on any of the main roads, for sure!), I hope you do check out the Velvet Elvis  We ordered the large Exorcist (I have visions of Orson Welles in his later years in a priest's cassock!) so we had plenty to bring home and will have it for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## orcagrandma

Oh Sam, I guess that is why they call you a moderator and not me! Sorry, I just love this sight and I am sooooo tired of people in the world and their negativity. Life is just too short but sadly many do not realize that until they are too old and decrepit all alone and no one to share things with. Thanks for everything you talk about and especially your recipes. I also love to visit with you all around the world. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## bellestarr12

myfanwy said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nextdoor's blossom trees are starting to bloom, No rain for several days so I must water my pots again tomorrow, Sunday. Saturday is drawing in to the evening- approaching time for the news- time to pull the curtains over the windows. And settle down for the evening. We have not had news of Martin Keith for a long time. Prayers for all those in need.
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, who is that gorgeous woman in your avatar? I must have missed the explanation at a former tea party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Doris! That was a very unusual photo of me at 18, the photographer got quite excited, when he spotted what the lights had thrown up! Normally I look very ordinary! I have been a little naughty and plastered it around in Facebook etc- and now all these gentlemen have been Skyping me- saying they have fallen in love with me! I am blowed if I will let on that I don't look at all like that nowadays!!!!... [but I have managed to 'fob' them off too]
Click to expand...

It really is a lovely photo - you look like a movie star!


----------



## Poledra65

When my son was little, I made myself a schedule to do one day a week and I had Friday night, Saturday, and mostly Sunday free, (I lived in a fairly small trailer). It worked marvelously.  I still more or less adhear to that still.


----------



## bellestarr12

Poledra65 said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> hope you take lots of picture to share with your tea party friends. i love county fairs - the defiance county fair is a lot of fun - being rural there are always lots of animals.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several had mentioned a blue moon. Will have to check out what that is. Went out in the wee hours of the morning or early hours of the night......and fiddled with the zoom lens and saw there was more space beyond where it stops. Then I couldn't find the moon so zoomed out, found it and then pressed on zoom more and here are the results. I'm so thrilled to have just found this out for sky shots. How I wish I had a real telescope. Bought one for the grandkids but I have always wanted one for me. Anyway, here is my early morning experiment with the zoom. I'm just so excited with it that I had to get on and share. Wish I had known this about my camera when the moon was at its largest earlier this summer. I can see things I never saw before:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, Daralene! what an amazing photo! Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm still going through posts - all the recipes sound great! Hoping to find the Mexican earthquake cake, which I'll have to make just because of the name!
> 
> Thursday we went about an hour east to Willcox AZ to Apple Annie's Orchard - the higher elevation and cooler temps mean it's easier to grow some things there. I put some pics on my blog of our little friend Rory and her adventures in the orchard, and I just spent the whole morning blogging about my pickling adventures yesterday - zucchini relish and zucchini bread and butter pickles: http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com
> 
> DH and I both go back to work Tuesday, but later this afternoon we're going down to Sonoita (about an hour away and very rural - parts of the 1950s musical "Oklahoma" were filmed around there) for the Santa Cruz county fair. I'm hoping there will be animals and agricultural exhibits and canning and baking and especially knitting and crocheting on exhibit! The Pima County Fair here in Tucson has just turned into a bunch of commercial displays and of course rides and games. I love the smaller county fairs where people celebrate the work of their hands and what they themselves have grown. We've never been to this one, and I hope that's what we'll find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we didn't go to the fair because there was no fair there! In my excitement I hadn't looked closely enough at the website. The rodeo is this weekend and the fair is in two weeks. Maybe we'll make it :roll: maybe not, depends on what's happening then, I guess. It was a little embarrassing to get there and find out we had the wrong dates! But we drove on down to Patagonia, one of my favorite very small towns about 13 miles further south, and had an "Exorcist" pizza (lots of gorgonzola and whole roasted garlic cloves) at the Velvet Elvis. Then we drove back to Tucson enjoying the twilight, the sunset, and the ever-amazing Arizona skies. It was a beautiful drive both ways and since DH was driving I got to knit until the light gave out. But I did take pictures! The first is of the larger than life statue that greets you at the entrance to the fair and rodeo grounds, the rest are from the drive home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the pictures. So glad it was a good day for you even in the absence of the fair.
Click to expand...

Thank you! It was


----------



## bellestarr12

Poledra65 said:


> Well, just got back a bit ago from the hiking trip, Sorlenna, I think I completely understand about your hiking trip a few weeks or so ago?, whew, the air gets thin up their when you're used to at or below sea level. lol... But we survived.
> High desert low and then up at the tops of the buttes is high plains. Got some pics to share with you all.


Great pictures, Kaye! Thanks for sharing! Where were you?


----------



## bellestarr12

Ask4j said:


> Fleamarket
> 
> Today I went to a wonderful, correction, absolutely wonderful flea market that I have attended nearly every year with a very dear friend. I found some wonderful pieces. A water pitcher, a stemmed glass and a martini stemmed glass in post civil war Victorian era soda glass--I call it gaudy Victorian--not of any particular value but because it is old (150 years)and usually doesn't sell, I love it and have started collecting for my patio parties.


Oh, I love it too! Gorgeous pieces!


----------



## Sorlenna

Good on you for making the hike, Poledra! Yes, it is lovely desert--looks very much like the volcanic area we go to. 

Joe, I had my first grade picture taken in a dress my grandmother made me out of a flour sack!

I'm making progress on the shawl and we're watching a documentary on PBS about Mark Twain. I love his work.

Back to it!


----------



## preston

certainly looks like they were having fun nanacaren.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam, wonderful receipts for this weeks tea party.
> 
> I love all the photos being posted lately.
> 
> Thought i'd drop by and say Hi. I have been rather busy this summer. Things are finally starting to wind down. I was attempting to knit a shawl, Chrissy's friends had a different idea of what to do. The girls crocheted themselves hats. They are all very proud of their creations. One of her friends knits the other one crochets. I showed the one how to crochet (green hat), she was very proud that she learned so easily, it took seven hours to complete.


----------



## orcagrandma

Bellestarr12 - I too love the fair. When we lived in a small town and the girls were young and I had a huge garden I entered my canning, knitting and crocheting and sewing and even my garden flowers. I still have all my blue ribbons and I use to love the prize money. Even now when we go to our fair here in the big city I like to go into the home and garden part and look at all the entries. Love it.


----------



## Southern Gal

My field of study was Spec. Ed. for Physically Handicapped (and that is politically correct for the times) Spirit like Tim's is what kept me ever amazed by the wonderful kids I worked with..... They took so much in stride, figured out alternatives and many had an attitude of "no big deal" when it really *was* a big deal......[/quote]

Yor words are so true , Jynx. And thank you for seeing our Tim as what and who He is and not what he appears to be on the outside--braces, kaye walker, back brace, and all the items you can't see.

.

We are grateful that he is who he is in our lives. He has no idea the numbers of people who's lives he has touched by just being himself.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

i agree with you. our Great nephew was born with spinal bifida, all his life, and he is a junior in H.S this yr. he is a miracle kid, his IQ is off the charts, and he is such a laid back person, what he has gone through in his life is amazing and he just does it, no biggie, cause thats what he knows, i admire him so much, cause he doesn't have it easy, he could have it easier, but he asks for no special treatment, and does not tolerate coddling. we have always treated him physically normal, cause it is what it is. he did walk for yrs with braces, then took the growing spurt, and some idiot dr. pt said well usually kids his age, are in wheel chairs because they get to heavy to walk, so thats what he has done for 2 yrs. Don't know what happened, well, i know, my neice "moe" took him for his all day clinics at childrens and some of his old drs are gone and he got motivated from this day of clinics, he is back in PT and gonna hve the ham string lengthend in his legs to help and get back to walking with crutches and braces, his goal is to walk across the stage to get his diploma. and he will cause he doesn't know the words can't do. i believe we were given this special kid because God knew we could handle it and we could learn from him. i am like you, people judge the outside pkg and tend to blow him off, well shame on those folks, cause if you get to know him, you know what a diamond in the rough he is. him and his bro. are the lite of my life, their mom and aunt were raised by me and parents, and they are the closest kids i will ever have for grandchildren and i thank God dailey for Keagan and bro Kolby. 
I think when you deal with special people in this world you learn so much about compassion, tolerance for things that are different and not perfect, i think God puts these special people on this earth to bless us :shock: help someone get me off this soapbox ;-)


----------



## bellestarr12

Ask4j said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oleander is a bush we have abundant here in Texas. Have you heard of the movie, "The Oleander Widow"? I think that is the name of it as she made soup or tea with Oleander in the brew for her husband over a long period of time and he died of it. I saw it on t.v. long time ago. I always think of that when I see the oleander growing.
> 
> I have read some books on organized cleaning before and they are very helpful to be efficient. I am going to go with Sam and listen when he tells me to do one room a day. I really like that idea. Do you all remember the dishtowels that had chores written on the towels for each day? Like Monday was wash day etc. etc.? I have an old set my Grandmother embroidered years ago and I just did them up and pressed them and put them in the linen closet for good keeping. I would never use them, though. They were made out of old flour sacks.
> 
> My Grandmother made her little girls dresses out of flour sacks and embroidered large sunflowers on them. I should make a picture of them and maybe make one for posterity. take care, joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe,
> 
> The reason I brought up the subject that Oleander was poisonous was because I loved this huge beautifully blooming bush in my Aunts yard . Three of us cousins went out to fetch our dear aunt back to Minnesota but I loved this Oleander bush and collected a few seeds then when I got home and found an Oleander plant at a nursery, I had to have it and when I read about it found that it was highly poisonous to humans and pets and my cat loved it and would brush up against it so I panicked and put it up high so she couldn't reach it. Other plants are equally poisonous like poinsettia but for some reason I was paranoid about this Oleander plant. I guess we all have our little quirks and become paranoid about things--enough said.
Click to expand...

We have a row of oleanders along our back fence, planted by the previous owner, as well as one at the front corner of the garage. They're among the most common landscape plants here and I think most people know they're poisonous. I've never heard of a case of poisoning here locally. We teach the kids to stay away from them, but we teach them not to eat any plants unless they know for sure they're safe, just as we teach them to watch out for scorpions and rattlesnakes and not to hug the cactus  The birds and other critters are in and out of the plants all the time - I don't think they eat them and I don't find little corpses in the yard. And I brush up against them when I prune them and have had no ill effects, so I wouldn't worry about the cat. Just my experience and what I've observed. I also have wild Mexican poinsettias growing all over my yard - I brought one plant home in a pot for the patio and the birds (I imagine) have reseeded them everywhere. They're quite beautiful and bloom all year - but I don't have any real poinsettias in the house, ever (partly because my indoor cats will chew on plants), so yes, we all have our quirks.


----------



## preston

how much elevation did you hike. i remember hiking with a group in seattle once and we were high enouhg that we could see the columbia tower.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, just got back a bit ago from the hiking trip, Sorlenna, I think I completely understand about your hiking trip a few weeks or so ago?, whew, the air gets thin up their when you're used to at or below sea level. lol... But we survived.
> High desert low and then up at the tops of the buttes is high plains. Got some pics to share with you all.


----------



## Poledra65

bellestarr12 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just got back a bit ago from the hiking trip, Sorlenna, I think I completely understand about your hiking trip a few weeks or so ago?, whew, the air gets thin up their when you're used to at or below sea level. lol... But we survived.
> High desert low and then up at the tops of the buttes is high plains. Got some pics to share with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures, Kaye! Thanks for sharing! Where were you?
Click to expand...

Scottsbluff National Monument in Scottsbluff, Nebraska. You are welcome.


----------



## bellestarr12

bellestarr12 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just got back a bit ago from the hiking trip, Sorlenna, I think I completely understand about your hiking trip a few weeks or so ago?, whew, the air gets thin up their when you're used to at or below sea level. lol... But we survived.
> High desert low and then up at the tops of the buttes is high plains. Got some pics to share with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures, Kaye! Thanks for sharing! Where were you?
Click to expand...

Oh, I don't think I've ever been in that particular area - beautiful desert


----------



## orcagrandma

Okay. (SWAT) gnat number 60 just died. I'm getting deadly now. Good Grief! Is anyone else being inundated by gnats? No, I don't have any fruit lying around. They are just awful. I have tried setting bowls of vinegar around, no good. Left a lime out, no good. But let me try and fix food, eat or sit in my chair and they are flying up my nose and in my mouth ICK! Any good suggestions for a deadly cure I haven't tried?
Signed,
Desperate


----------



## Poledra65

preston said:


> how much elevation did you hike. i remember hiking with a group in seattle once and we were high enouhg that we could see the columbia tower.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just got back a bit ago from the hiking trip, Sorlenna, I think I completely understand about your hiking trip a few weeks or so ago?, whew, the air gets thin up their when you're used to at or below sea level. lol... But we survived.
> High desert low and then up at the tops of the buttes is high plains. Got some pics to share with you all.
Click to expand...

4,659 feet above sea level and 800 feet above the Platte River.


----------



## Poledra65

Dear hubby has just figured out how quickly we can be in several other states now that we are out of Texas. lol...He's got the measuring tape and the atlas doing the mileage and hours it would take to get everywhere. lol...too funny.


----------



## Poledra65

orcagrandma said:


> Okay. (SWAT) gnat number 60 just died. I'm getting deadly now. Good Grief! Is anyone else being inundated by gnats? No, I don't have any fruit lying around. They are just awful. I have tried setting bowls of vinegar around, no good. Left a lime out, no good. But let me try and fix food, eat or sit in my chair and they are flying up my nose and in my mouth ICK! Any good suggestions for a deadly cure I haven't tried?
> Signed,
> Desperate


Citronella or neem oil? I don't know how they work on gnats but it's an idea.


----------



## bellestarr12

orcagrandma said:


> Bellestarr12 - I too love the fair. When we lived in a small town and the girls were young and I had a huge garden I entered my canning, knitting and crocheting and sewing and even my garden flowers. I still have all my blue ribbons and I use to love the prize money. Even now when we go to our fair here in the big city I like to go into the home and garden part and look at all the entries. Love it.


I used to enter things too - wasn't much of a knitter or crocheter back then but won some ribbons for crewel embroidery, jam, and bread, I remember. Seems like there aren't as many home and garden entries as there used to be, which makes me sad. That's why I like the fairs in the more rural areas


----------



## preston

i'm with you ask4j - i don't have one either - i do have a debit card that i use if i want to order something - but it comes out right away so i know where i stand.

sam



Ask4j said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a call from the credit card company yesterday asking me if I had transfered almost $900 dollars to Western Union. It was for CASH! Needless to say, I have been compromised, so no credit card until I get my new one. You know what that makes me want to do? You got it, buy, buy, buy! Especially yarn! I hope I lose the desire by the time I do get my new card.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a credit card? Haven't had one for 20 years! and loving it. But it does limit you. My apartment building has just "upgraded" our laundry rooms so you can only use credit cards.....Now have you ever heard of such a thing??? charging your laundry every week?? what's this world coming to? So I just haul my laundry to a laundry mat with Maytag washing machines, and get much cleaner clothes. True you can't rent a car without a credit card but you can BUY a car with a debit card.
Click to expand...


----------



## Southern Gal

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I wish we could have a puppy--they are so much fun! I'm sure the cats would be thrilled. LOL
> 
> I thought I'd share this quick shot of the shawl #2 in progress (with my "helper")--it's lining up very differently from the other one, though it's the same pattern).
> 
> And a "before the fall" shot of Bertha--poor thing, she's all tied up now and leaning in a corner until she gets her new pot! I do love that cactus, though (I got her as a thumb-sized sprout years ago).


 :shock: i had this very same cactus when i was younger and lived at home, i always put it out under the deck as you came out of the basement, i too had "it" in too small of a pot, it was about that size, i would drag in back into the basement for the winter, and literally ignore it, then back out it went in the spring. i finally gave the sucker away to my besties bro. when he moved into his first bach. home. it got so big i couldn't handle moving it back and forth. don't know what kind they are. :|


----------



## preston

i don't think the lady that writes the blog had any such schedule ie kitchen on monday - etc. - i took it as meaning she just did one room a day and one drawer a day which kept things looking fairly well.

i have three rooms - living room/kitchen combo - bedroom and bath. my house is less than 400 sq ft. so there really isn't a lot of space to keep clear and clean - i just need to do it - but there are so many other things i would rather do. lol

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oleander is a bush we have abundant here in Texas. Have you heard of the movie, "The Oleander Widow"? I think that is the name of it as she made soup or tea with Oleander in the brew for her husband over a long period of time and he died of it. I saw it on t.v. long time ago. I always think of that when I see the oleander growing.
> 
> I have read some books on organized cleaning before and they are very helpful to be efficient. I am going to go with Sam and listen when he tells me to do one room a day. I really like that idea. Do you all remember the dishtowels that had chores written on the towels for each day? Like Monday was wash day etc. etc.? I have an old set my Grandmother embroidered years ago and I just did them up and pressed them and put them in the linen closet for good keeping. I would never use them, though. They were made out of old flour sacks.
> 
> My Grandmother made her little girls dresses out of flour sacks and embroidered large sunflowers on them. I should make a picture of them and maybe make one for posterity. take care, joe p.
> 
> 
> 
> *chuckles* I have been doing one room a day for years as that is the only way that I have the energy to do any cleaning! You figure out which days work best for the different rooms and then go for it! Remember, if the kitchen is a mess on Tuesday and kitchen cleaning day is not until Thursday, you must wait! *sigh* I must daily look after my kitchen but then it is small and it takes no energy to load the dishwasher. The weekend is for my laundry and big kitchen day cleaning. My day off is when ever I feel I need a time off to deal with the health problems. Good luck with getting yourself a cleaning schedule!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

not at all orcagrandma - i am not always quite so suttle and tactful - this was just one of my better days. lol

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Oh Sam, I guess that is why they call you a moderator and not me! Sorry, I just love this sight and I am sooooo tired of people in the world and their negativity. Life is just too short but sadly many do not realize that until they are too old and decrepit all alone and no one to share things with. Thanks for everything you talk about and especially your recipes. I also love to visit with you all around the world. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Southern Gal

Kiblinger said:


> If I wanted a whole page full of recipes, I would log into a cooking website, not one that deals exclusively with knitting and crocheting. What's going on here anyway?


 :shock: What :?: Oh no you didn't just say that :!: 
its a Tea party, and we are visiting and chatting, like in someones home, there is a Knitting website :hunf:


----------



## preston

my mother used to make my shirts out of flour sacks when i was in grade school.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Good on you for making the hike, Poledra! Yes, it is lovely desert--looks very much like the volcanic area we go to.
> 
> Joe, I had my first grade picture taken in a dress my grandmother made me out of a flour sack!
> 
> I'm making progress on the shawl and we're watching a documentary on PBS about Mark Twain. I love his work.
> 
> Back to it!


----------



## preston

that waa a hefty hike - i would love to be able to do that again - it was so much fun.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> how much elevation did you hike. i remember hiking with a group in seattle once and we were high enouhg that we could see the columbia tower.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just got back a bit ago from the hiking trip, Sorlenna, I think I completely understand about your hiking trip a few weeks or so ago?, whew, the air gets thin up their when you're used to at or below sea level. lol... But we survived.
> High desert low and then up at the tops of the buttes is high plains. Got some pics to share with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4,659 feet above sea level and 800 feet above the Platte River.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

bellestarr12 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nextdoor's blossom trees are starting to bloom, No rain for several days so I must water my pots again tomorrow, Sunday. Saturday is drawing in to the evening- approaching time for the news- time to pull the curtains over the windows. And settle down for the evening. We have not had news of Martin Keith for a long time. Prayers for all those in need.
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy, who is that gorgeous woman in your avatar? I must have missed the explanation at a former tea party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Doris! That was a very unusual photo of me at 18, the photographer got quite excited, when he spotted what the lights had thrown up! Normally I look very ordinary! I have been a little naughty and plastered it around in Facebook etc- and now all these gentlemen have been Skyping me- saying they have fallen in love with me! I am blowed if I will let on that I don't look at all like that nowadays!!!!... [but I have managed to 'fob' them off too]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really is a lovely photo - you look like a movie star!
Click to expand...

I can't think of a director who would be interested in profile only! Just that one shot- the others are very ordinary!!!...


----------



## Sorlenna

bellestarr12 said:


> We have a row of oleanders along our back fence, planted by the previous owner, as well as one at the front corner of the garage. They're among the most common landscape plants here and I think most people know they're poisonous. I've never heard of a case of poisoning here locally. We teach the kids to stay away from them, but we teach them not to eat any plants unless they know for sure they're safe, just as we teach them to watch out for scorpions and rattlesnakes and not to hug the cactus  The birds and other critters are in and out of the plants all the time - I don't think they eat them and I don't find little corpses in the yard. And I brush up against them when I prune them and have had no ill effects, so I wouldn't worry about the cat. Just my experience and what I've observed. I also have wild Mexican poinsettias growing all over my yard - I brought one plant home in a pot for the patio and the birds (I imagine) have reseeded them everywhere. They're quite beautiful and bloom all year - but I don't have any real poinsettias in the house, ever (partly because my indoor cats will chew on plants), so yes, we all have our quirks.


When I first moved here, I was shocked to see people growing datura as a decorative plant...! To me, that would be like planting Jimson weeds on purpose. :shock:



orcagrandma said:


> Okay. (SWAT) gnat number 60 just died. I'm getting deadly now. Good Grief! Is anyone else being inundated by gnats? No, I don't have any fruit lying around. They are just awful. I have tried setting bowls of vinegar around, no good. Left a lime out, no good. But let me try and fix food, eat or sit in my chair and they are flying up my nose and in my mouth ICK! Any good suggestions for a deadly cure I haven't tried?
> Signed,
> Desperate


Try this: 




We used to make wasp traps out of jars, too.

*Yawn* I am about done and done in, so I'm off to bed shortly. 201 stitches on the shawl! It's time to figure out where to go next now that I am at the end of the chart. I think my mojo's coming back!


----------



## Lurker 2

Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!


----------



## Sandy

Dori Sage said:


> Has anyone heard from Martin lately?


Dori I last sent a PM to Martin on Aug 24th (it has remained unread). He did read the Pm's from July 24th and Aug 4th but didn't reply to them. The last time I heard from him is July 20th.

Welcome back Nana Caren! We've missed you!


----------



## preston

myfanwy - what did he break?

sam



myfanwy said:


> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!


----------



## preston

cool breeze coming in the window and i am getting cold so think i will go to bed and warm up. see you all in the morning.

sam


----------



## margewhaples

Myfanwy: As if you didn't need another challenge. My prayers for you. You are one great lady. You seem to take every thing in its stride and keep on plugging like the everready bunny. Please realize that you too need rest, sleep, recreation and an occasional day off. Marlark marge.


----------



## karhyunique

I stayed up late catching up with you all, great recipes and love the support from everyone for all that could use a little love right now. Great tea party Sam as usual just cutting into even this night owls sleep. Hugs to all Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> myfanwy - what did he break?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!
Click to expand...

It is a chip off one of the ankle bones- I know from experience how painful that can be- does not look much on the xray!


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> Myfanwy: As if you didn't need another challenge. My prayers for you. You are one great lady. You seem to take every thing in its stride and keep on plugging like the everready bunny. Please realize that you too need rest, sleep, recreation and an occasional day off. Marlark marge.


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Marge! At least the dogs are settling down- Don't worry I do relax- that is what my knitting is for- and my diet of 'kiddy soaps' on the telly. I am not a fan of 'reality television'. I plan on watching my Inspector Morse DVD's I like a good 'who-dunnit' as well. the nice thing with DVD is the lack of advertising! We are working on the days off! Hope things are straightening up for you too, you also seem like the everready bunny! 
Fale has fallen sound asleep- so that is good that he is comfortable.
Prayers all round, and sound sleep for those whom it is appropriate, happy day UK and Happy Family! It will be good when we hear from our Australian friends too, again- Hope Darowil has not been walking too close to any more crocodiles!!!...


----------



## pammie1234

I have gnats also. They stay around the light I have for knitting. They bug (lol) me, too! It is usually just 1 or 2. If I can, I will kill them, but more seem to come. I guess they get in the house with the dogs.

So sorry about Fale. I know that hurts, and it will make more work for you. Take care!


----------



## Needleme

Marianne818 said:


> I cannot find my cookbook, hmmmm the DS "borrowed" it the last visit and someone forgot till I started searching for it. LOL.. I found this and it is the same as the one I make.. so will just "borrow" this one ;-)
> 
> German Potato Salad
> 
> Prep Time: 30 Minutes
> Cook Time: 20 Minutes
> 
> Ready In: 50 Minutes
> Servings: 4
> "Bacon adds flavor to this potato salad with a vinegar-based dressing. There are usually no leftovers, but if there are, they don't last long!"
> 
> Ingredients:
> 3 cups diced peeled potatoes
> 4 slices bacon
> 1 small onion, diced
> 1/4 cup white vinegar
> 2 tablespoons water
> 
> 3 tablespoons white sugar
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
> 1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
> Directions:
> 1. Place the potatoes into a pot, and fill with enough water to cover. Bring to a boil, and cook for about 10 minutes, or until easily pierced with a fork. Drain, and set aside to cool.
> 2. Place the bacon in a large deep skillet over medium-high heat. Fry until browned and crisp, turning as needed. Remove from the pan and set aside.
> 3. Add onion to the bacon grease, and cook over medium heat until browned. Add the vinegar, water, sugar, salt and pepper to the pan. Bring to a boil, then add the potatoes and parsley. Crumble in half of the bacon. Heat through, then transfer to a serving dish. Crumble the remaining bacon over the top, and serve warm.


Yum! Thanks for the recipe. I love potatoes in any form!


----------



## bettyirene

Needleme said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot find my cookbook, hmmmm the DS "borrowed" it the last visit and someone forgot till I started searching for it. LOL.. I found this and it is the same as the one I make.. so will just "borrow" this one ;-)
> 
> German Potato Salad
> 
> Prep Time: 30 Minutes
> Cook Time: 20 Minutes
> 
> Ready In: 50 Minutes
> Servings: 4
> "Bacon adds flavor to this potato salad with a vinegar-based dressing. There are usually no leftovers, but if there are, they don't last long!"
> 
> Ingredients:
> 3 cups diced peeled potatoes
> 4 slices bacon
> 1 small onion, diced
> 1/4 cup white vinegar
> 2 tablespoons water
> 
> 3 tablespoons white sugar
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
> 1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
> Directions:
> 1. Place the potatoes into a pot, and fill with enough water to cover. Bring to a boil, and cook for about 10 minutes, or until easily pierced with a fork. Drain, and set aside to cool.
> 2. Place the bacon in a large deep skillet over medium-high heat. Fry until browned and crisp, turning as needed. Remove from the pan and set aside.
> 3. Add onion to the bacon grease, and cook over medium heat until browned. Add the vinegar, water, sugar, salt and pepper to the pan. Bring to a boil, then add the potatoes and parsley. Crumble in half of the bacon. Heat through, then transfer to a serving dish. Crumble the remaining bacon over the top, and serve warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! Thanks for the recipe. I love potatoes in any form!
Click to expand...

Me too - just don't like 'em raw


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I have gnats also. They stay around the light I have for knitting. They bug (lol) me, too! It is usually just 1 or 2. If I can, I will kill them, but more seem to come. I guess they get in the house with the dogs.
> 
> So sorry about Fale. I know that hurts, and it will make more work for you. Take care!


Thank you Pammie, he is still sound asleep- so I hope that means he will sleep most of the night! oh-oh he has just woken, must go!


----------



## Needleme

Southern Gal said:


> My field of study was Spec. Ed. for Physically Handicapped (and that is politically correct for the times) Spirit like Tim's is what kept me ever amazed by the wonderful kids I worked with..... They took so much in stride, figured out alternatives and many had an attitude of "no big deal" when it really *was* a big deal......


Yor words are so true , Jynx. And thank you for seeing our Tim as what and who He is and not what he appears to be on the outside--braces, kaye walker, back brace, and all the items you can't see.

.

We are grateful that he is who he is in our lives. He has no idea the numbers of people who's lives he has touched by just being himself.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

i agree with you. our Great nephew was born with spinal bifida, all his life, and he is a junior in H.S this yr. he is a miracle kid, his IQ is off the charts, and he is such a laid back person, what he has gone through in his life is amazing and he just does it, no biggie, cause thats what he knows, i admire him so much, cause he doesn't have it easy, he could have it easier, but he asks for no special treatment, and does not tolerate coddling. we have always treated him physically normal, cause it is what it is. he did walk for yrs with braces, then took the growing spurt, and some idiot dr. pt said well usually kids his age, are in wheel chairs because they get to heavy to walk, so thats what he has done for 2 yrs. Don't know what happened, well, i know, my neice "moe" took him for his all day clinics at childrens and some of his old drs are gone and he got motivated from this day of clinics, he is back in PT and gonna hve the ham string lengthend in his legs to help and get back to walking with crutches and braces, his goal is to walk across the stage to get his diploma. and he will cause he doesn't know the words can't do. i believe we were given this special kid because God knew we could handle it and we could learn from him. i am like you, people judge the outside pkg and tend to blow him off, well shame on those folks, cause if you get to know him, you know what a diamond in the rough he is. him and his bro. are the lite of my life, their mom and aunt were raised by me and parents, and they are the closest kids i will ever have for grandchildren and i thank God dailey for Keagan and bro Kolby. 
I think when you deal with special people in this world you learn so much about compassion, tolerance for things that are different and not perfect, i think God puts these special people on this earth to bless us :shock: help someone get me off this soapbox ;-)[/quote]

Wow, he sure sounds like a great kid! What a blessing in your life-- and ours for what you've shared! Would love to hear when he walks across that stage for his diploma!! I'll be cheering from here!


----------



## Needleme

myfanwy said:


> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!


Oh, no! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## MawMaw12

orcagrandma said:


> Okay. (SWAT) gnat number 60 just died. I'm getting deadly now. Good Grief! Is anyone else being inundated by gnats? No, I don't have any fruit lying around. They are just awful. I have tried setting bowls of vinegar around, no good. Left a lime out, no good. But let me try and fix food, eat or sit in my chair and they are flying up my nose and in my mouth ICK! Any good suggestions for a deadly cure I haven't tried?
> Signed,
> Desperate


Yes, here in Virginia they have been awful this year. I keep a little apple cider vinegar out in a container. They seem to love it. They land in it and drown I guess. I have to keep changing it. At the very least, they go for it not us.


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Well, just got back a bit ago from the hiking trip, Sorlenna, I think I completely understand about your hiking trip a few weeks or so ago?, whew, the air gets thin up their when you're used to at or below sea level. lol... But we survived.
> High desert low and then up at the tops of the buttes is high plains. Got some pics to share with you all.


Great photos - some hike!


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!


Oh Julie!  Poor Fale, that must be very painful.


----------



## darowil

I might say hello while I am here still early pages, but as so often limited time on the computer. 
Loved the photos of the moon.
a couple of days ago I took a 2 1/2 hour cruise on the wetlands out here. It was great. Saw plenty of crocodiles (both salt and fresh water) and interesting birds as well as a wild buffalo. If I could get to the photos easily I would send some, but David has my camera packed to go off for a few days early tomorrow. Photos might need to wait until I get back home in about a week.
We were told that crocodiles never get infections so microbiologists are trying to work out why- and yet they give humans nasty infections when bitten (assuming they survive the croc attack in the first place) so they carry loads of bacteria. And they don't have any cancer genes so they don't get cancer either. They eat very little (if they eat too much it is not digested and overheats them and they can only cope with a couple of degrees variation in body temperature). They also only eat freshly killed meat. It has been known that they eat some of their kill and then store it and it has been assumed that they go back later and finish it. But now they realise that they store it because other creatures will come and eat it and then the clever croc will be waiting and get itself a fresh kill. They sound amazing. 
Near the end of our trip we saw a huge croc and just across the river some young people getting their boat in- standing waist deep in the water. Crocs can sense movement up to 1 km away so it is just as well he was not hungry!


----------



## jheiens

Southern Gal, your post of late last night is so right on the mark. Thank you.

I tend to speak so freely about Tim to anyone who listens because I think that by sharing a few facts/details about him can try to help others feel more comfortable around these special folks.

Back in the days when families didn't talk about their special members, they tended to be kept hidden away out of embarrassment or shame. Some of Tim's family members (sadly this includes my former SIL and family) have run away from the situation as well as the blessings he has brought to us. Their loss!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> What does Australia do for Labour Day and is it the same? I dont know even if it is at the same time. Darowil? who else is at the Tea Party from Australia? What about those who come from other countries? Kate from Scotland? when is your Labour Day? :?:


Labour day is first Monday in October- for me it has often involved going to join in the celebrations of my footy team winning the grand final this century. Occasionally we either loose or the grand final is the weekend before. We have won 9 of the last 12 and lost the other 3. See what happens this year- should make it to the Grand final again-but we are the best team this year and have 2 teams who could stop us getting there. 
But I don't think it is one of the public holidays that mean much to most Australians. A day off work for some. Maybe someone else like Althea will have a positive view of it- and you may even have had an answer by now but had to say what I often do!


----------



## Lurker 2

Needleme said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no! Sorry to hear that!
Click to expand...

Thank you for your thoughts, Needleme- there are some strange effects from his memory loss- he could not recall why his leg was so heavy and would not bend, but he has been up [call of nature] and is settled back down again- there are unexpected benefits to my chronic insomnia!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Julie!  Poor Fale, that must be very painful.
Click to expand...

Having to keep an eye on the colour of his toes- I have decided it is very hard to tell when brown is going blue!!! the dogs are being very good so far and giving him distance- Ringo loves to lick his heels as Fale walks- sort of variation on the corgi 'heeling' instinct! Have not quite yet sorted out the showering- I think it may have to be bed baths for a bit. 
I have forgotten exactly when you set sail, Kate! it sounds a wonderful trip- Part of your birthday celebration? I am looking forward to your photos!


----------



## Lurker 2

bettyirene said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot find my cookbook, hmmmm the DS "borrowed" it the last visit and someone forgot till I started searching for it. LOL.. I found this and it is the same as the one I make.. so will just "borrow" this one ;-)
> 
> German Potato Salad
> 
> Prep Time: 30 Minutes
> Cook Time: 20 Minutes
> 
> Ready In: 50 Minutes
> Servings: 4
> "Bacon adds flavor to this potato salad with a vinegar-based dressing. There are usually no leftovers, but if there are, they don't last long!"
> 
> Ingredients:
> 3 cups diced peeled potatoes
> 4 slices bacon
> 1 small onion, diced
> 1/4 cup white vinegar
> 2 tablespoons water
> 
> 3 tablespoons white sugar
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
> 1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
> Directions:
> 1. Place the potatoes into a pot, and fill with enough water to cover. Bring to a boil, and cook for about 10 minutes, or until easily pierced with a fork. Drain, and set aside to cool.
> 2. Place the bacon in a large deep skillet over medium-high heat. Fry until browned and crisp, turning as needed. Remove from the pan and set aside.
> 3. Add onion to the bacon grease, and cook over medium heat until browned. Add the vinegar, water, sugar, salt and pepper to the pan. Bring to a boil, then add the potatoes and parsley. Crumble in half of the bacon. Heat through, then transfer to a serving dish. Crumble the remaining bacon over the top, and serve warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! Thanks for the recipe. I love potatoes in any form!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too - just don't like 'em raw
Click to expand...

My younger/younger brother could consume as many potatoes as all the rest of us [four without him] I know because it was my task to peel them! One day he took a raw potato to school which he ate, claiming that it was delicious! Nobody believed him!


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna, glad the shawls coming along. 

Myfanwy, so sorry to hear about Fales ankle, that has to be painful, I hope it heals fast and well. It has to be hard on him to not remember things like that. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day, Labor Day or not. 
Well, I'm caught up while the coffee is making so now I'm off to get a cup, see you all in a bit. Yes, I am a bit sore in spots after yesterdays hike. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna, glad the shawls coming along.
> 
> Myfanwy, so sorry to hear about Fales ankle, that has to be painful, I hope it heals fast and well. It has to be hard on him to not remember things like that.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day, Labor Day or not.
> Well, I'm caught up while the coffee is making so now I'm off to get a cup, see you all in a bit. Yes, I am a bit sore in spots after yesterdays hike. lol


I am not surprised you are a bit sore in places- even when you are active a long hike can show up muscles you forgot you owned! Afraid my hiking days are a distant memory- I used to love getting up into the mountains- or at least a hill or two!
Have had a nice warm cuppa, taken a pain killer- for my arthritic shoulder- so should get some sleep before I need to be up to get some bread started. I must tell Fale in the morning all the good wishes he has been getting from the US. In better days he visited Hawaii twice with his local MP, as an official orator- he looks so fine while speaking, and people love his jokes.


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> Hope Darowil has not been walking too close to any more crocodiles!!!...


Only boating as I said above (and controlled this time).


----------



## darowil

myfanwy said:


> I have forgotten exactly when you set sail, Kate! it sounds a wonderful trip- Part of your birthday celebration? I am looking forward to your photos!


I think it is the day I return- 12th Sept.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. (SWAT) gnat number 60 just died. I'm getting deadly now. Good Grief! Is anyone else being inundated by gnats? No, I don't have any fruit lying around. They are just awful. I have tried setting bowls of vinegar around, no good. Left a lime out, no good. But let me try and fix food, eat or sit in my chair and they are flying up my nose and in my mouth ICK! Any good suggestions for a deadly cure I haven't tried?
> Signed,
> Desperate
> 
> 
> 
> Citronella or neem oil? I don't know how they work on gnats but it's an idea.
Click to expand...

Light a citrous candle? (spelling on that citrous word) keeps mosquitos and blackflies away so perhaps that would help too?


----------



## darowil

OK I will try and remember what I wanted to comment on before going to bed as it is now 11pm. And need to get DH to the airport so need to leave about 7. Somehow my flight wasn't booked so I go on the later flight. 
One more thing for you deal with Myfanwy. Rubbish bags (big green ones over here) are what is recommended here to cover big casts. An elastic of some type over the top should in theory keep out the water.
All these people with issues dealing with parents, it is so hard when families can't agree and/or parents can't/won't see the strains their increasing needs are placing on their children. But I think that must consider yourselves and your families as you make decisions. But so hard when family can't agree. But Dreamweaver at least you should some break in the future to look forward to, even if not how you would have liked. We will almost certainly be facing it soon with my MIL-she doesn't want to go into any form of assisted living and her daughter will never agree either. But it is hard to see her being able to live alone safely for much longer- and she refuses to move closer to family because all her friends are in the country town she lives in. She would be terribly lonely if she left them all behind.
I know I was going to say other things- tried to remember but haven't succeeded, and I don't have pen and paper handy here to write myself notes as I go.


----------



## Poledra65

I have to wonder, periodically as the thought comes up, how people in casts with no knitters handy scratch the itchy spots inside the cast? Hmmm. Only one more of the handy uses of knitters and knitting needles. 

Darowil, so glad you didn't have any close up croc adventures, we rather like you whole, hale, and hearty, of course so would a croc but we are much more fun.


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does Australia do for Labour Day and is it the same? I dont know even if it is at the same time. Darowil? who else is at the Tea Party from Australia? What about those who come from other countries? Kate from Scotland? when is your Labour Day? :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Labour day is first Monday in October- for me it has often involved going to join in the celebrations of my footy team winning the grand final this century. Occasionally we either loose or the grand final is the weekend before. We have won 9 of the last 12 and lost the other 3. See what happens this year- should make it to the Grand final again-but we are the best team this year and have 2 teams who could stop us getting there.
> But I don't think it is one of the public holidays that mean much to most Australians. A day off work for some. Maybe someone else like Althea will have a positive view of it- and you may even have had an answer by now but had to say what I often do!
Click to expand...

Thanks, and BTW, great to hear of your croc adventures!!! Today there will be two Canadian Football League games -- it is always traditional. Our CFL is a bit different than the USA NFL games but still exciting to watch. I dont know why it is called football when they do most of all ball contacts with their hands and run with it carried in their hands.

It is so calm and peaceful out in my backyard. I had to go and have my morning coffee out on the back deck and listen to all my song birds. Fed the little chipmunk. He will eat out of your hand, but I dont like it when he mistakes my fingers for the sunflower seeds so I just put some seeds in a saucer for him. He comes when I call him.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Needleme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no! Sorry to hear that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts, Needleme- there are some strange effects from his memory loss- he could not recall why his leg was so heavy and would not bend, but he has been up [call of nature] and is settled back down again- there are unexpected benefits to my chronic insomnia!!!
Click to expand...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

myfanwy, you must knit him a sock to go over his cast! a nice bright colored one, perhaps one with Maori colors or graphics on it? many hugs for you dear, and sending you energy vibes!!!
((((((  ))))))


----------



## margewhaples

Orcagrandma: It is frightful or pleasant ? We share so many of the same challenges. Earlier in the year I was plagued with these gnats(biblical perhaps). They absolutely were every where in my house. Even in the bedroom. I quit buying any fruit and did not eat any food at home as I was afraid if I had a glass or cup open for a few min many of them would be floating on the surface, around the rims or dancing above it.
I sprayed them with windex, vinegar, disinfectant and everything else I could think of. They left brown spots everywhere they landed and seemed to like anything white. Cords, the ceiling pans etc. I continued spraying them 
with disinfectant that I bought at the Smart and Final-quoted as killing all bacteria (Ha) Eventually the house keeper came and everything was cleaned with it. Every surface was sprayed with it and eventually they were somewhat conquered. I continue to see a few whenever anything food is around, but not nearly the numbers that were here. My housekeeper keeps wanting to spray some insecticide, but I won't let her. I am afraid of such in the house and my problems with breathing when they are used.
Thankfully they have abated somewhat and I can again eat here. I don't know what caused them. I Have no fruit trees and no berries or such to draw them. This is the second year that I have been so plagued, mostly in the spring. I wish you success in dealing with them as they are most disturbing. Maybe, we are to know how the Egyptions and the chaldeans felt in biblical times. They certainly are annoying to be "plagued" by them. Marlark marge.


----------



## bellestarr12

Sorlenna, we were just at a friend's house yesterday; they have quite a nice patch of datura. I'm thinking of trying to get some started up by my oleanders - lovely ground cover ;-). Seriously, you must admit they have beautiful flowers. And I don't have any horses or cattle grazing in my yard, LOL!


----------



## Sorlenna

myfanwy said:


> Having to keep an eye on the colour of his toes- I have decided it is very hard to tell when brown is going blue!!!


Oh, I know what you mean there--Bub sometimes gets a sunburn and it's hard to tell at first. I hope Fale mends quickly and has no toe issues!



bellestarr12 said:


> Sorlenna, we were just at a friend's house yesterday; they have quite a nice patch of datura. I'm thinking of trying to get some started up by my oleanders - lovely ground cover ;-). Seriously, you must admit they have beautiful flowers. And I don't have any horses or cattle grazing in my yard, LOL!


Yes, they are lovely. I was very surprised to see them, still, and one neighbor I talked to had no idea they were poisonous. I guess I shouldn't have been surprised that people didn't know much about their landscaping, but I was. That just shows what a different frame of reference people can have, I suppose.

And by the way, I love raw potatoes! When I was a kid, I'd hover around when Mother was slicing any up until she gave me a piece and told me to go away. Even now I'll sometimes have a bite when I'm cooking supper.  To each his/her own!

Not sure what today involves, as I want to do a variation on the shawl and change up the pattern a bit, but I'll have to do some drawing first. DD did not get a call about her job on Saturday...we don't know what's up with that, but meanwhile, she is looking elsewhere.


----------



## mjs

Poledra65 said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Saturday morning everyone. Sam, wonderful Tea Party again, recipes sound wonderful.
> I didn't make it on at all Thursday or Friday, so now I need to do catch up.
> I just got back from walking to the farmers market on Main St to get potatoes and a few other things that looked wonderful.
> 
> We had a busy two days, Thursday was the specialist in Ft. Collins, the doctor pretty much ruled out MS, said he isn't sure what it is, never seen her symptoms before, but he thinks it's inflammation in the bone, so he did a bunch of tests, some have to be sent off to the Mayo Clinic, blood work (7 vials), and xrays. Hopefully something will show an answer. She was rather impressed with the doctor, he didn't talk down to her or act like he thought it was all in her head, but was genuinely concerned.
> Then while in Ft Collins, we went to Panera, I love Panera, and we went to Pet Smart.
> 
> Yesterday was off to Scottsbluff to get her pain perscription filled, Knutters whole foods, Safeway and Walmart for groceries, very satisfying shopping trip.
> 
> So Now, I am praying all are healing and doing well and that any family meetings and get togethers go well.
> 
> Off to get caught up. Hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra, I'm praying for you too. Took my mom to the eye doctor the other day and she made me stay in the waiting room b/c when I go in the doctor just talks to me (I don't encourage that). And that's fine - Mom's 89 but still mentally sharp and doesn't need me to run interference (though I like to also hear what they say, and her primary is much more respectful of her intelligence)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, they need to not assume that the patient, older or not, doesn't grasp what they are telling them.
> Marla's mom is a retired RN and her sister is also an RN with her bachelors in nursing so she really knows what to ask and what to listen for, if they talk down to her she's out the door.
Click to expand...

When I went with a deaf 100-year-old man to doctors appointments I was very aware of how they talked to him. Since I have good hearing and was in the room there was no need for them to talk to me. I was very pleasantly surprised and impressed by several doctors.


----------



## mjs

daralene said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all! It's 8.40am here on a chilly, driech (good Scot's word meaning dull and bleak) day. We had to put the heating on yesterday it got so cold, autumn has suddenly arrived after no real summer. Funny how we all have our different gripes - many of you have moaned about the heat and here am I moaning about no sun! :lol: It's a funny old world. Good recipes again, Sam, must try the cake. My mum used to make a fruit cake which she called Canadian Fruit Loaf, it was delicious. I'll look out the recipe and post it. Off to tidy up the house as we've got friends coming over tonight. We need to make final arrangements with them for our Adriatic cruise on the 12th of this month. Really looking forward to it, we sail from Venice and visit Corfu, Argostoli, Cefalonia, Athens, Santorini, Kotor (where they filmed Star Wars) and Ancona (Italy) before returning to Venice......and yes I will post pictures! :lol:
> ((((hugs)))) to all.
> Kate.
> PS Loved the moon pictures, Daralene.
> 
> 
> 
> Kate, I think I remember hearing that word driech as a child and it was pronounced like dreck. Funny how it took time to go round in my mind till I remembered that.
Click to expand...

Wonder if there is a connection to our usage of dreck.


----------



## Ceili

Myfanwy, I think it would be fun to knit a cast cover for Fale! I made one for my GS when he broke his wrist. I borrowed it for my cast, but just didn't work for me for a couple of reasons. His break was in November, and mine was in June, so I had made it in wool, and also it was red skulls on a grey background - no appropriate for a law office (or is it?). Anyway, fun to knit and a big hit with all his friends. As for scratching, I was afraid to scratch, because I didn't know where the incision was, and since the whole arm itched I was afraid I'd jab the incision.

Wrist is much better, apparently, I was overworking it. I've cut one session of exercises per day, and skipping the strengthening ones. Therapist said strength will return with use, but she's concerned about flexibility. Swelling is down, but not gone entirely. My hugest accomplishments: rolling down my car window and tearing open sweetner packets without using my teeth! (I guess I'm easily impressed.)

Anyway, pulling for/sympathizing with Fale.


----------



## mjs

5mmdpns said:


> jtevendale said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much. I am gluten free and made your dump cake with a gluten free mix and gluten free pie filling. It is delicious!!!!!!! keep the recipes coming! love your updates!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that you are in the company of Joe P and Daralene who are also gluten intolerant. It is a difficult thing to live with and much more difficult to ignore! Which company makes the gluten-free cake mixes? just needing some names out there! What about the gluten-free pie filling?? :lol:
> 
> So many people at the Tea Party have lots of ailments and conditions affecting them. Fibromyalgia has touched many. Arthritis is a factor in most of our lives. Then there is diabetes and all that. Other illnesses too. Lung and breathing issues are difficult to live with and limits so many activities.
> 
> We love to come together at the Tea Party and get loving support and empathy from one another. ((((  )))) here is my hug for everyone needing it and if you dont need it, you can have one anyways just because you are you!
> 
> *Dreamweaver*, I do know and understand what you are dealing with re: your mother and the sibling issues. I pray for you that the situation will have a peaceful resolution. My Mom took in her mother when she could not be by herself anymore. Her two sisters and one brother all backed her up verbally and when the time came to give Mom a break from the care-giver aspect, or when she was going somewhere for a holiday, none of them would step up to the verbal commitments they promised her. I would take Gramma and had no problem with doing so, I loved her very much and would often take Gramma for a few days or a couple of weeks. It was easier for me to have Gramma than for Mom to keep fighting with her siblings to help out! But it does cause for a lot of tension between the family members.
> Now I am sort of in the same place with my parents. My father should be in a nursing home and Mom wont have him put into one. So I do run over to M & D's place to help out. Of course, my Mom has HomeCare coming in to assist with Dad five days a week. I pick up all the other pieces that need doing. One thing that does keep me sane is the fact that I have my own place and dont live with them! Soldier on, Jinx, and do what you can do and leave the rest. Try not to fret about some things as they will only be there tomorrow and perhaps are not as important after all. Is it possible for you and your DH to go on holidays and one of your siblings stay at your place while you are away, so that your Mom does not have to move? Bouquets of roses for you!!
Click to expand...

King Arthur of Norwich, vT has gone into mixes in a big way, and some of those are gluten-free. They have recently climbed on the gf bandwagon, and their gf flour is different from Bob's.


----------



## Ask4j

orcagrandma said:


> Okay. (SWAT) gnat number 60 just died. I'm getting deadly now. Good Grief! Is anyone else being inundated by gnats? No, I don't have any fruit lying around. They are just awful. I have tried setting bowls of vinegar around, no good. Left a lime out, no good. But let me try and fix food, eat or sit in my chair and they are flying up my nose and in my mouth ICK! Any good suggestions for a deadly cure I haven't tried?
> Signed,
> Desperate


Just a quick search I found this helpful video: http://www.gardenguides.com/video-62412-repel-gnats.html

and here's a list of plants that help repel: http://homeguides.sfgate.com/outside-plants-repel-gnats-27408.html

and one more, fabric softener sheets stuffed into you pockets while hiking seems to help: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/12/101215102308.htm


----------



## purl2diva

Southern Gal said:


> My field of study was Spec. Ed. for Physically Handicapped (and that is politically correct for the times) Spirit like Tim's is what kept me ever amazed by the wonderful kids I worked with..... They took so much in stride, figured out alternatives and many had an attitude of "no big deal" when it really *was* a big deal......


Yor words are so true , Jynx. And thank you for seeing our Tim as what and who He is and not what he appears to be on the outside--braces, kaye walker, back brace, and all the items you can't see.

.

We are grateful that he is who he is in our lives. He has no idea the numbers of people who's lives he has touched by just being himself.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

i agree with you. our Great nephew was born with spinal bifida, all his life, and he is a junior in H.S this yr. he is a miracle kid, his IQ is off the charts, and he is such a laid back person, what he has gone through in his life is amazing and he just does it, no biggie, cause thats what he knows, i admire him so much, cause he doesn't have it easy, he could have it easier, but he asks for no special treatment, and does not tolerate coddling. we have always treated him physically normal, cause it is what it is. he did walk for yrs with braces, then took the growing spurt, and some idiot dr. pt said well usually kids his age, are in wheel chairs because they get to heavy to walk, so thats what he has done for 2 yrs. Don't know what happened, well, i know, my neice "moe" took him for his all day clinics at childrens and some of his old drs are gone and he got motivated from this day of clinics, he is back in PT and gonna hve the ham string lengthend in his legs to help and get back to walking with crutches and braces, his goal is to walk across the stage to get his diploma. and he will cause he doesn't know the words can't do. i believe we were given this special kid because God knew we could handle it and we could learn from him. i am like you, people judge the outside pkg and tend to blow him off, well shame on those folks, cause if you get to know him, you know what a diamond in the rough he is. him and his bro. are the lite of my life, their mom and aunt were raised by me and parents, and they are the closest kids i will ever have for grandchildren and i thank God dailey for Keagan and bro Kolby. 
I think when you deal with special people in this world you learn so much about compassion, tolerance for things that are different and not perfect, i think God puts these special people on this earth to bless us :shock: help someone get me off this soapbox ;-)[/quote]

Ohio Joy and Southern Gal,

I was born with a handicap at a time when a physical handicap was associated with a mental handicap. Several relatives urged my parents to put me in the county home where mostly developmentally disabled children were placed. The doctor who delivered me told my mom that what I lacked in physical perfection God would make up to me in other ways. And he was right! I have been blessed. For twelve years I was an on again off again patient at the Shrine Hospital in Chicago where I underwent numerous surgeries to help me walk better and have better use of my hands.I met all kinds of wonderful friends there from CP to spinal bifida to burn victims to polio patients. What we all had in common was the fortitude to carry on as best we could in spite of the physical problems, I was not able to participate in sports but I do walk without any aid and can do almost anything with my hands---including knitting which I learned at about age seven. I was always encouraged to try anything and everythingsometimes I succeeded and sometimes I failed but so do normal people.

Believe it or not, I still have people asking me how I got my fingers cut off. I smile and say "That's how God made me."

The love and support of family and friends has been and continues to be important to me. That is what is important to your family members and they will continue to thrive because of it. God bless.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## Strawberry4u

purl2diva said:


> Daralene and TPers,
> 
> Here is a photo of the hooded baby towel, bibs and washcloths for our fundraiser raffle. I used I Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby, color is pistachio--much prettier than it shows and VERY soft. I am packing these and other goodies in a baby bath seat rather than a basket.


Thank you for sharing. You did a great job! I love the color,WTG


----------



## jheiens

Wisconsin Joy--

Thank you for your kind words, spoken from experience. Perhaps, sometimes, life is too easy for some folks.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Julie!  Poor Fale, that must be very painful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having to keep an eye on the colour of his toes- I have decided it is very hard to tell when brown is going blue!!! the dogs are being very good so far and giving him distance- Ringo loves to lick his heels as Fale walks- sort of variation on the corgi 'heeling' instinct! Have not quite yet sorted out the showering- I think it may have to be bed baths for a bit.
> I have forgotten exactly when you set sail, Kate! it sounds a wonderful trip- Part of your birthday celebration? I am looking forward to your photos!
Click to expand...

Yes, one of the perks of turning 60! We leave on the 12th and spend 2 days in Venice before cruising for 7 days. My friend (half of the couple we're going on holiday with) is treating me (and herself! :lol: ) to a spa day tomorrow and then we're going out for a meal at night. Should be a good day. Have to share the canvas another pal, Maggie, gave me. It's a photo she took of the Isle of Arran and I think it's just beautiful - I hope my photo of it does it justice.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Myfanwy, it's pretty dry, I'll have to take you a pic of the North Platte River than runs through the area, I was going to snap one but my phone was going dead. My camera died a slow painful death, I now need a new one so the phone camera had to do the job.


Poledra65, Thank you for sharing your pictures, they are wonderful.


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all! It's 8.40am here on a chilly, driech (good Scot's word meaning dull and bleak) day. We had to put the heating on yesterday it got so cold, autumn has suddenly arrived after no real summer. Funny how we all have our different gripes - many of you have moaned about the heat and here am I moaning about no sun! :lol: It's a funny old world. Good recipes again, Sam, must try the cake. My mum used to make a fruit cake which she called Canadian Fruit Loaf, it was delicious. I'll look out the recipe and post it. Off to tidy up the house as we've got friends coming over tonight. We need to make final arrangements with them for our Adriatic cruise on the 12th of this month. Really looking forward to it, we sail from Venice and visit Corfu, Argostoli, Cefalonia, Athens, Santorini, Kotor (where they filmed Star Wars) and Ancona (Italy) before returning to Venice......and yes I will post pictures! :lol:
> ((((hugs)))) to all.
> Kate.
> PS Loved the moon pictures, Daralene.
> 
> 
> 
> Kate, I think I remember hearing that word driech as a child and it was pronounced like dreck. Funny how it took time to go round in my mind till I remembered that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wonder if there is a connection to our usage of dreck.
Click to expand...

Seems a lot of old Scots words and German words are very similar. Could your 'dreck' be German origin?


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Julie!  Poor Fale, that must be very painful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having to keep an eye on the colour of his toes- I have decided it is very hard to tell when brown is going blue!!! the dogs are being very good so far and giving him distance- Ringo loves to lick his heels as Fale walks- sort of variation on the corgi 'heeling' instinct! Have not quite yet sorted out the showering- I think it may have to be bed baths for a bit.
> I have forgotten exactly when you set sail, Kate! it sounds a wonderful trip- Part of your birthday celebration? I am looking forward to your photos!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, one of the perks of turning 60! We leave on the 12th and spend 2 days in Venice before cruising for 7 days. My friend (half of the couple we're going on holiday with) is treating me (and herself! :lol: ) to a spa day tomorrow and then we're going out for a meal at night. Should be a good day. Have to share the canvas another pal, Maggie, gave me. It's a photo she took of the Isle of Arran and I think it's just beautiful - I hope my photo of it does it justice.
Click to expand...

that is lovely, Kate! 
I have not yet woken up properly- I forgot to put the yeast in the bread, so had to go back to the beginning- I have almost worn out my machine- the seal in the bread pan has given up the ghost! 
One eyelash scarf finished- a blue/green this time, one more to complete, and I think I will give eyelash a rest- would be nice to work on Sorlenna's vest in the alpaca yarn I bought. 
Got to go, Fale is awake!


----------



## KateB

Ceili said:


> Myfanwy, I think it would be fun to knit a cast cover for Fale! I made one for my GS when he broke his wrist. I borrowed it for my cast, but just didn't work for me for a couple of reasons. His break was in November, and mine was in June, so I had made it in wool, and also it was red skulls on a grey background - no appropriate for a law office (or is it?). Anyway, fun to knit and a big hit with all his friends. As for scratching, I was afraid to scratch, because I didn't know where the incision was, and since the whole arm itched I was afraid I'd jab the incision.
> 
> Wrist is much better, apparently, I was overworking it. I've cut one session of exercises per day, and skipping the strengthening ones. Therapist said strength will return with use, but she's concerned about flexibility. Swelling is down, but not gone entirely. My hugest accomplishments: rolling down my car window and tearing open sweetner packets without using my teeth! (I guess I'm easily impressed.)
> 
> Anyway, pulling for/sympathizing with Fale.


Glad to hear your wrist's improving, Ceili.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. now for the surprise.. I've finished my bear.. his name is Bubby Bear (my Mom named him) now if I can get the picture to post.. :lol:


Love the bear! he's so cute. I keep seeing comments about bear making. Is it a free pattern? Where did you get it? Thank you for sharing Buddy Bear with us.


----------



## Strawberry4u

AZ Sticks said:


> Ruth E. Lint of Perryopolis sent us a recipe for Mexican Earthquake Cake. It's the same cake but with a different name. Ruth writes, "Who thinks up these things?" We would love to know.
> 
> Thank you for the recipes AZ Sticks. I'll have to give them a try along with Sam's. I hope everyone is having a nice long weekend. I finished my one book and now on to Janet Evanovich's latest one. I'm working on an afghan for son,scarves and headbands for GD's. I like to switch off from crocheting to knitting. I did some yard work this morning now onto fun stuff. Have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> Myfanwy, I think it would be fun to knit a cast cover for Fale! I made one for my GS when he broke his wrist. I borrowed it for my cast, but just didn't work for me for a couple of reasons. His break was in November, and mine was in June, so I had made it in wool, and also it was red skulls on a grey background - no appropriate for a law office (or is it?). Anyway, fun to knit and a big hit with all his friends. As for scratching, I was afraid to scratch, because I didn't know where the incision was, and since the whole arm itched I was afraid I'd jab the incision.
> 
> Wrist is much better, apparently, I was overworking it. I've cut one session of exercises per day, and skipping the strengthening ones. Therapist said strength will return with use, but she's concerned about flexibility. Swelling is down, but not gone entirely. My hugest accomplishments: rolling down my car window and tearing open sweetner packets without using my teeth! (I guess I'm easily impressed.)
> 
> Anyway, pulling for/sympathizing with Fale.


Ceili, the cast cover is an idea! I could make it in the colours of his favourite rugby team!
Glad to hear you are so well on the way to complete recovery. 
I have told Fale that there are many friends who are wishing him well!
Must go and check on the invalid! he is having his breakfast!


----------



## preston

kathy - we so so pleased that you joined us for a little night-owl chat - don't be a stranger now - come back real soon - we will be looking for you.

sam



karhyunique said:


> I stayed up late catching up with you all, great recipes and love the support from everyone for all that could use a little love right now. Great tea party Sam as usual just cutting into even this night owls sleep. Hugs to all Kathy


----------



## preston

i'm with you myfanwy - i love inspector morse and all the other british made who donits on masterpiece theater. they are so well done -- i am really enjoying the "modern day" sherlock holmes - think it is very well done. there is to be a new program this fall on nbc i believe - and i can't recall the name - however - dr watson is going to be played by a woman which should be interesting.

sam



myfanwy said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy: As if you didn't need another challenge. My prayers for you. You are one great lady. You seem to take every thing in its stride and keep on plugging like the everready bunny. Please realize that you too need rest, sleep, recreation and an occasional day off. Marlark marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence, Marge! At least the dogs are settling down- Don't worry I do relax- that is what my knitting is for- and my diet of 'kiddy soaps' on the telly. I am not a fan of 'reality television'. I plan on watching my Inspector Morse DVD's I like a good 'who-dunnit' as well. the nice thing with DVD is the lack of advertising! We are working on the days off! Hope things are straightening up for you too, you also seem like the everready bunny!
> Fale has fallen sound asleep- so that is good that he is comfortable.
> Prayers all round, and sound sleep for those whom it is appropriate, happy day UK and Happy Family! It will be good when we hear from our Australian friends too, again- Hope Darowil has not been walking too close to any more crocodiles!!!...
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

mjs said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtevendale said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much. I am gluten free and made your dump cake with a gluten free mix and gluten free pie filling. It is delicious!!!!!!! keep the recipes coming! love your updates!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that you are in the company of Joe P and Daralene who are also gluten intolerant. It is a difficult thing to live with and much more difficult to ignore! Which company makes the gluten-free cake mixes? just needing some names out there! What about the gluten-free pie filling?? :lol:
> 
> So many people at the Tea Party have lots of ailments and conditions affecting them. Fibromyalgia has touched many. Arthritis is a factor in most of our lives. Then there is diabetes and all that. Other illnesses too. Lung and breathing issues are difficult to live with and limits so many activities.
> 
> We love to come together at the Tea Party and get loving support and empathy from one another. ((((  )))) here is my hug for everyone needing it and if you dont need it, you can have one anyways just because you are you!
> 
> *Dreamweaver*, I do know and understand what you are dealing with re: your mother and the sibling issues. I pray for you that the situation will have a peaceful resolution. My Mom took in her mother when she could not be by herself anymore. Her two sisters and one brother all backed her up verbally and when the time came to give Mom a break from the care-giver aspect, or when she was going somewhere for a holiday, none of them would step up to the verbal commitments they promised her. I would take Gramma and had no problem with doing so, I loved her very much and would often take Gramma for a few days or a couple of weeks. It was easier for me to have Gramma than for Mom to keep fighting with her siblings to help out! But it does cause for a lot of tension between the family members.
> Now I am sort of in the same place with my parents. My father should be in a nursing home and Mom wont have him put into one. So I do run over to M & D's place to help out. Of course, my Mom has HomeCare coming in to assist with Dad five days a week. I pick up all the other pieces that need doing. One thing that does keep me sane is the fact that I have my own place and dont live with them! Soldier on, Jinx, and do what you can do and leave the rest. Try not to fret about some things as they will only be there tomorrow and perhaps are not as important after all. Is it possible for you and your DH to go on holidays and one of your siblings stay at your place while you are away, so that your Mom does not have to move? Bouquets of roses for you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> King Arthur of Norwich, vT has gone into mixes in a big way, and some of those are gluten-free. They have recently climbed on the gf bandwagon, and their gf flour is different from Bob's.
Click to expand...

I was tested for gluten intolerance, but I tested ok. Most of the products I use are gluten free but I'm ok if they aren't thank goodness. Just happen to love some of those products.  Especially brown rice pasta and the jerusalem artichoke, amaranth and quinoa pasta. :thumbup: So I enjoy the gluten free recipes/receipts too.


----------



## daralene

purl2diva said:


> I was born with a handicap at a time when a physical handicap was associated with a mental handicap. Several relatives urged my parents to put me in the county home where mostly developmentally disabled children were placed. The doctor who delivered me told my mom that what I lacked in physical perfection God would make up to me in other ways. And he was right! I have been blessed. For twelve years I was an on again off again patient at the Shrine Hospital in Chicago where I underwent numerous surgeries to help me walk better and have better use of my hands.I met all kinds of wonderful friends there from CP to spinal bifida to burn victims to polio patients. What we all had in common was the fortitude to carry on as best we could in spite of the physical problems, I was not able to participate in sports but I do walk without any aid and can do almost anything with my hands---including knitting which I learned at about age seven. I was always encouraged to try anything and everythingsometimes I succeeded and sometimes I failed but so do normal people.
> 
> Believe it or not, I still have people asking me how I got my fingers cut off. I smile and say "That's how God made me."
> 
> The love and support of family and friends has been and continues to be important to me. That is what is important to your family members and they will continue to thrive because of it. God bless.
> 
> Wisconsin Joy


Bravo Purl2Diva..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You have said volumes with your words ;-)

Just saw the photo you posted with your knitting. What beautiful work and I really enjoyed seeing what you are up to. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you.
=============================
Purl2Diva said:
You are so right in telling your son and DIL that you do not want or expect them to care for you. I have told my children the same thing.

I was the administrator of an assisted living facility and I can't count the number of times I had someone in my office in tears because they had promise their parent that they would never put them in a place like that.

If you want to avoid passing on that guilt, you should get a power of attorney for healthcare and mark the box that allows your agent to put you in an assisted living/nursing home. The emphasis these days is to bring services into the home and keep people there as long as possible. But there are times when that is no longer feasible and nursing home is the best solution.

Btw, in all these family dynamics, the caregiver takes the brunt of responsibility, etc and there is always a " golden child" who is the parent's favorite and takes no part in the care, etc.

Dreamweaver, I hope you can now enjoy some stress free time with your husband and family. You know in your heart that you have done all that was possible for your mom.

Wisconsin Joy
====================================
I Also appreciate your knowledge and wisdom coming from being the administrator of a care facility. Again, thank you. So much experience shared here.


----------



## gagesmom

Hey everyone, hope you are enjoying your day. OUrs is sunny and a touch humid but I'm not complaining.

We are having a few friends over today for a bbq. 

Hubby is bbq-ing ribs and I made the german potato salad from the recipe shared on here. Also made my chocolate macaroon cookies from Grannys recipe.

I have been practicing singing this week..

After all to morrow is the first day of school and..

The most wonderful time of the year. :thumbup:


----------



## jtevendale

the best cook book i have ever seen for gluten free is Fenster's "1,000 Gluten-free Recipes". It isn't hard to be gluten free...if someone wants more specific help then personal message me and i would be happy to support someone!!


----------



## preston

darowil - it is really good to hear from you - sounds like you are having a great time. i never knew alligators and crocodiles were native to australia. can hardly wait for your pictures.

sam



darowil said:


> I might say hello while I am here still early pages, but as so often limited time on the computer.
> Loved the photos of the moon.
> a couple of days ago I took a 2 1/2 hour cruise on the wetlands out here. It was great. Saw plenty of crocodiles (both salt and fresh water) and interesting birds as well as a wild buffalo. If I could get to the photos easily I would send some, but David has my camera packed to go off for a few days early tomorrow. Photos might need to wait until I get back home in about a week.
> We were told that crocodiles never get infections so microbiologists are trying to work out why- and yet they give humans nasty infections when bitten (assuming they survive the croc attack in the first place) so they carry loads of bacteria. And they don't have any cancer genes so they don't get cancer either. They eat very little (if they eat too much it is not digested and overheats them and they can only cope with a couple of degrees variation in body temperature). They also only eat freshly killed meat. It has been known that they eat some of their kill and then store it and it has been assumed that they go back later and finish it. But now they realise that they store it because other creatures will come and eat it and then the clever croc will be waiting and get itself a fresh kill. They sound amazing.
> Near the end of our trip we saw a huge croc and just across the river some young people getting their boat in- standing waist deep in the water. Crocs can sense movement up to 1 km away so it is just as well he was not hungry!


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> i'm with you myfanwy - i love inspector morse and all the other british made who donits on masterpiece theater. they are so well done -- i am really enjoying the "modern day" sherlock holmes - think it is very well done. there is to be a new program this fall on nbc i believe - and i can't recall the name - however - dr watson is going to be played by a woman which should be interesting.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy: As if you didn't need another challenge. My prayers for you. You are one great lady. You seem to take every thing in its stride and keep on plugging like the everready bunny. Please realize that you too need rest, sleep, recreation and an occasional day off. Marlark marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence, Marge! At least the dogs are settling down- Don't worry I do relax- that is what my knitting is for- and my diet of 'kiddy soaps' on the telly. I am not a fan of 'reality television'. I plan on watching my Inspector Morse DVD's I like a good 'who-dunnit' as well. the nice thing with DVD is the lack of advertising! We are working on the days off! Hope things are straightening up for you too, you also seem like the everready bunny!
> Fale has fallen sound asleep- so that is good that he is comfortable.
> Prayers all round, and sound sleep for those whom it is appropriate, happy day UK and Happy Family! It will be good when we hear from our Australian friends too, again- Hope Darowil has not been walking too close to any more crocodiles!!!...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm an Inspector Morse fan also ;-) Sherlock Holmes too!!!! Love detective stories.


----------



## preston

poledra - speaking from experience - a wire coat hanger pushed down inside the cast makes an excellent "scratcher.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I have to wonder, periodically as the thought comes up, how people in casts with no knitters handy scratch the itchy spots inside the cast? Hmmm. Only one more of the handy uses of knitters and knitting needles.
> 
> Darowil, so glad you didn't have any close up croc adventures, we rather like you whole, hale, and hearty, of course so would a croc but we are much more fun.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> darowil - it is really good to hear from you - sounds like you are having a great time. i never knew alligators and crocodiles were native to australia. can hardly wait for your pictures.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might say hello while I am here still early pages, but as so often limited time on the computer.
> Loved the photos of the moon.
> a couple of days ago I took a 2 1/2 hour cruise on the wetlands out here. It was great. Saw plenty of crocodiles (both salt and fresh water) and interesting birds as well as a wild buffalo. If I could get to the photos easily I would send some, but David has my camera packed to go off for a few days early tomorrow. Photos might need to wait until I get back home in about a week.
> We were told that crocodiles never get infections so microbiologists are trying to work out why- and yet they give humans nasty infections when bitten (assuming they survive the croc attack in the first place) so they carry loads of bacteria. And they don't have any cancer genes so they don't get cancer either. They eat very little (if they eat too much it is not digested and overheats them and they can only cope with a couple of degrees variation in body temperature). They also only eat freshly killed meat. It has been known that they eat some of their kill and then store it and it has been assumed that they go back later and finish it. But now they realise that they store it because other creatures will come and eat it and then the clever croc will be waiting and get itself a fresh kill. They sound amazing.
> Near the end of our trip we saw a huge croc and just across the river some young people getting their boat in- standing waist deep in the water. Crocs can sense movement up to 1 km away so it is just as well he was not hungry!
Click to expand...

Remember Crocodile Dundee! I loved that movie.


----------



## preston

i always thought raw potato was a treat when mother was peeling them - i still eat a few raw bites when i can.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having to keep an eye on the colour of his toes- I have decided it is very hard to tell when brown is going blue!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know what you mean there--Bub sometimes gets a sunburn and it's hard to tell at first. I hope Fale mends quickly and has no toe issues!
> 
> 
> 
> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna, we were just at a friend's house yesterday; they have quite a nice patch of datura. I'm thinking of trying to get some started up by my oleanders - lovely ground cover ;-). Seriously, you must admit they have beautiful flowers. And I don't have any horses or cattle grazing in my yard, LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are lovely. I was very surprised to see them, still, and one neighbor I talked to had no idea they were poisonous. I guess I shouldn't have been surprised that people didn't know much about their landscaping, but I was. That just shows what a different frame of reference people can have, I suppose.
> 
> And by the way, I love raw potatoes! When I was a kid, I'd hover around when Mother was slicing any up until she gave me a piece and told me to go away. Even now I'll sometimes have a bite when I'm cooking supper.  To each his/her own!
> 
> Not sure what today involves, as I want to do a variation on the shawl and change up the pattern a bit, but I'll have to do some drawing first. DD did not get a call about her job on Saturday...we don't know what's up with that, but meanwhile, she is looking elsewhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Went to the State Fair yesterday and will post some photos. Today it is up to me to do the Labor Day meal and since I wanted to go away with my friend the day before, DH said he will order food. I'm getting a portobello mushroom sandwich with roasted peppers, cajun corn, and fried green tomatoes. Most others are getting ribs, shrimp, and chicken with lots of sides. Better get off of here and start getting ready. Hope everyone has a great day!!!!


----------



## daralene

Strawberry4u said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene and TPers,
> 
> Here is a photo of the hooded baby towel, bibs and washcloths for our fundraiser raffle. I used I Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby, color is pistachio--much prettier than it shows and VERY soft. I am packing these and other goodies in a baby bath seat rather than a basket.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing. You did a great job! I love the color,WTG
Click to expand...

Thanks Strawberry4u!!! I missed that photo and such lovely knitting Purl2Diva :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## preston

thank you for sharing wisconsin joy - you could be the poster girl for all of us - reminding us that if we want it bad enough we should try for it.

i am reminded of my friend larry in seattle (he died some years ago) - his brother pushed him out of a tree and he broke his arm. his parents neglected to take him to the doctor in time - his left arm was amputated right below the shoulder. i used to sew bears - larry would tie the bows for me - he did a much better job. he totally remodeled his kitchen - tore if down to the studs and returned it to a beautiful space - by himself - with one arm. he was truly an amazing guy.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My field of study was Spec. Ed. for Physically Handicapped (and that is politically correct for the times) Spirit like Tim's is what kept me ever amazed by the wonderful kids I worked with..... They took so much in stride, figured out alternatives and many had an attitude of "no big deal" when it really *was* a big deal......
> 
> 
> 
> Yor words are so true , Jynx. And thank you for seeing our Tim as what and who He is and not what he appears to be on the outside--braces, kaye walker, back brace, and all the items you can't see.
> 
> .
> 
> We are grateful that he is who he is in our lives. He has no idea the numbers of people who's lives he has touched by just being himself.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

i agree with you. our Great nephew was born with spinal bifida, all his life, and he is a junior in H.S this yr. he is a miracle kid, his IQ is off the charts, and he is such a laid back person, what he has gone through in his life is amazing and he just does it, no biggie, cause thats what he knows, i admire him so much, cause he doesn't have it easy, he could have it easier, but he asks for no special treatment, and does not tolerate coddling. we have always treated him physically normal, cause it is what it is. he did walk for yrs with braces, then took the growing spurt, and some idiot dr. pt said well usually kids his age, are in wheel chairs because they get to heavy to walk, so thats what he has done for 2 yrs. Don't know what happened, well, i know, my neice "moe" took him for his all day clinics at childrens and some of his old drs are gone and he got motivated from this day of clinics, he is back in PT and gonna hve the ham string lengthend in his legs to help and get back to walking with crutches and braces, his goal is to walk across the stage to get his diploma. and he will cause he doesn't know the words can't do. i believe we were given this special kid because God knew we could handle it and we could learn from him. i am like you, people judge the outside pkg and tend to blow him off, well shame on those folks, cause if you get to know him, you know what a diamond in the rough he is. him and his bro. are the lite of my life, their mom and aunt were raised by me and parents, and they are the closest kids i will ever have for grandchildren and i thank God dailey for Keagan and bro Kolby. 
I think when you deal with special people in this world you learn so much about compassion, tolerance for things that are different and not perfect, i think God puts these special people on this earth to bless us :shock: help someone get me off this soapbox ;-)[/quote]

Ohio Joy and Southern Gal,

I was born with a handicap at a time when a physical handicap was associated with a mental handicap. Several relatives urged my parents to put me in the county home where mostly developmentally disabled children were placed. The doctor who delivered me told my mom that what I lacked in physical perfection God would make up to me in other ways. And he was right! I have been blessed. For twelve years I was an on again off again patient at the Shrine Hospital in Chicago where I underwent numerous surgeries to help me walk better and have better use of my hands.I met all kinds of wonderful friends there from CP to spinal bifida to burn victims to polio patients. What we all had in common was the fortitude to carry on as best we could in spite of the physical problems, I was not able to participate in sports but I do walk without any aid and can do almost anything with my hands---including knitting which I learned at about age seven. I was always encouraged to try anything and everythingsometimes I succeeded and sometimes I failed but so do normal people.

Believe it or not, I still have people asking me how I got my fingers cut off. I smile and say "That's how God made me."

The love and support of family and friends has been and continues to be important to me. That is what is important to your family members and they will continue to thrive because of it. God bless.

Wisconsin Joy[/quote]


----------



## preston

what a beautiful picture kate - it looks so serene.

sam



KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Julie!  Poor Fale, that must be very painful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having to keep an eye on the colour of his toes- I have decided it is very hard to tell when brown is going blue!!! the dogs are being very good so far and giving him distance- Ringo loves to lick his heels as Fale walks- sort of variation on the corgi 'heeling' instinct! Have not quite yet sorted out the showering- I think it may have to be bed baths for a bit.
> I have forgotten exactly when you set sail, Kate! it sounds a wonderful trip- Part of your birthday celebration? I am looking forward to your photos!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, one of the perks of turning 60! We leave on the 12th and spend 2 days in Venice before cruising for 7 days. My friend (half of the couple we're going on holiday with) is treating me (and herself! :lol: ) to a spa day tomorrow and then we're going out for a meal at night. Should be a good day. Have to share the canvas another pal, Maggie, gave me. It's a photo she took of the Isle of Arran and I think it's just beautiful - I hope my photo of it does it justice.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> Yes, one of the perks of turning 60! We leave on the 12th and spend 2 days in Venice before cruising for 7 days. My friend (half of the couple we're going on holiday with) is treating me (and herself! :lol: ) to a spa day tomorrow and then we're going out for a meal at night. Should be a good day. Have to share the canvas another pal, Maggie, gave me. It's a photo she took of the Isle of Arran and I think it's just beautiful - I hope my photo of it does it justice.


That is so beautiful. At first I thought it was the Irish Aran but I see it is the Scottish Isle of Arran. How wonderful to see a photo of this Kate. Thank you so much for posting that. Love it!!! :thumbup: Went online and looked at lots of photos of this Isle and it is such a beautiful place but none of the photos were as lovely as yours. :thumbup:


----------



## preston

may i have half your sandwich daralene - it really sounds good.

sam



daralene said:


> Went to the State Fair yesterday and will post some photos. Today it is up to me to do the Labor Day meal and since I wanted to go away with my friend the day before, DH said he will order food. I'm getting a portobello mushroom sandwich with roasted peppers, cajun corn, and fried green tomatoes. Most others are getting ribs, shrimp, and chicken with lots of sides. Better get off of here and start getting ready. Hope everyone has a great day!!!!


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> may i have half your sandwich daralene - it really sounds good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the State Fair yesterday and will post some photos. Today it is up to me to do the Labor Day meal and since I wanted to go away with my friend the day before, DH said he will order food. I'm getting a portobello mushroom sandwich with roasted peppers, cajun corn, and fried green tomatoes. Most others are getting ribs, shrimp, and chicken with lots of sides. Better get off of here and start getting ready. Hope everyone has a great day!!!!
Click to expand...

LOL Sam....of course. I would love to share with you  The more the merrier :!: :!:


----------



## margewhaples

The word that applies is handycapable not disabled. Often it is the 
"handicap" that forces innovation and enhances abilities that were not known. Marlark marge.


----------



## preston

we are hoping to have a cookout (bonfire) this evening - it is also calling for a thirty percent chance of pm showers - i'm hoping they hold off. i love hotdogs roasted on a bonire - getting them a bit charred. a few chips - rootbeer = i'm set for the evening. not sure about the s'mores - i usually get some of them stuck in my beard. lol

this will be the last hurrah until thanksgiving so hopr the weather stays.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> i'm with you myfanwy - i love inspector morse and all the other british made who donits on masterpiece theater. they are so well done -- i am really enjoying the "modern day" sherlock holmes - think it is very well done. there is to be a new program this fall on nbc i believe - and i can't recall the name - however - dr watson is going to be played by a woman which should be interesting.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> Myfanwy: As if you didn't need another challenge. My prayers for you. You are one great lady. You seem to take every thing in its stride and keep on plugging like the everready bunny. Please realize that you too need rest, sleep, recreation and an occasional day off. Marlark marge.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence, Marge! At least the dogs are settling down- Don't worry I do relax- that is what my knitting is for- and my diet of 'kiddy soaps' on the telly. I am not a fan of 'reality television'. I plan on watching my Inspector Morse DVD's I like a good 'who-dunnit' as well. the nice thing with DVD is the lack of advertising! We are working on the days off! Hope things are straightening up for you too, you also seem like the everready bunny!
> Fale has fallen sound asleep- so that is good that he is comfortable.
> Prayers all round, and sound sleep for those whom it is appropriate, happy day UK and Happy Family! It will be good when we hear from our Australian friends too, again- Hope Darowil has not been walking too close to any more crocodiles!!!...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Anything with John Thaw gets my vote, and David Jason, and Geoffrey Palmer- also that brilliant series 'Yes Minister', and 'Yes Prime Minister. Someone I am meaning to check out is Miranda- she was on the first series of 'Call the Mid-wife'- that was excellent in my opinion- I altered my day around it- something I normally refuse to do- if necessary I will catch up with 'On Demand' from the various channels.
I am also rather partial to David Suchet as Inspector Poirrot.

Darowil, thank you for the suggestion of the rubbish bag- silly how the obvious can ellude one!

I am sure there are people who have posted, that I have missed- I would ask to be excused for the lapse- Fale is needing me on fairly frequent intervals- he likes a heavy blanket, and this is making it difficult when he needs to move. It is a little chill- 15C inside- but rather windy outside- so of course it feels cooler.
Fortunately these fashionable boa/scarves don't require much brain- stocking stitch- and the eyelash covers most mistakes- being narrow is a big advantage when you have to bounce up frequently!


----------



## Lurker 2

margewhaples said:


> The word that applies is handycapable not disabled. Often it is the
> "handicap" that forces innovation and enhances abilities that were not known. Marlark marge.


a word I used to hear quite often was those who have greater 'challenges'. Simple terms can be so important like 'The Society for the Blind' has become the 'Society of the Blind'


----------



## Ask4j

preston said:


> darowil - it is really good to hear from you - sounds like you are having a great time. i never knew alligators and crocodiles were native to australia. can hardly wait for your pictures.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might say hello while I am here still early pages, but as so often limited time on the computer.
> Loved the photos of the moon.
> a couple of days ago I took a 2 1/2 hour cruise on the wetlands out here. It was great. Saw plenty of crocodiles (both salt and fresh water) and interesting birds as well as a wild buffalo. If I could get to the photos easily I would send some, but David has my camera packed to go off for a few days early tomorrow. Photos might need to wait until I get back home in about a week.
> We were told that crocodiles never get infections so microbiologists are trying to work out why- and yet they give humans nasty infections when bitten (assuming they survive the croc attack in the first place) so they carry loads of bacteria. And they don't have any cancer genes so they don't get cancer either. They eat very little (if they eat too much it is not digested and overheats them and they can only cope with a couple of degrees variation in body temperature). They also only eat freshly killed meat. It has been known that they eat some of their kill and then store it and it has been assumed that they go back later and finish it. But now they realise that they store it because other creatures will come and eat it and then the clever croc will be waiting and get itself a fresh kill. They sound amazing.
> Near the end of our trip we saw a huge croc and just across the river some young people getting their boat in- standing waist deep in the water. Crocs can sense movement up to 1 km away so it is just as well he was not hungry!
Click to expand...

Sam--remember the movie Crocodile Dundee? That was Australia. There is so much average Americans don't know because we are so lucky to have such an extensive variety of wonderful things in our own country. But Australia is about the same size as the lower 48 states in land size/not population--how many knew that? And other phenomenal things like there are over 800 species of birds in Australia, mainland and surrounding islands and it is considered to have the most bird species in the world. Fraser Island, the largest sand island, has over 300 species of animals. (I'm a former zoo volunteer/interpreter and I tend to see countries by animal species)


----------



## mjs

MawMaw12 said:


> MJS I am a reader but I have not read them. I will make a point of doing so. Thanks


Emilie Richards Best to read them in order.


----------



## mjs

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a reader have you read the Shenandoah series?
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be books by Emilie Richards? Is that something I should keep my eyes open for?
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I have recently discovered an author of a quilt series and I'm just crazy about the books. I don't usually read books by an author close together because I think you get tired of them. I have just finished the fifth in the series in a little over a week. Marie Bostwick.


----------



## mjs

Joe P said:


> Well, Sam you are probably right and i will listen to your comment for this week. I will take Mother to a Chinese Buffet tomorrow for Labor Day. We will have pork ribs on the Bar B Que tomorrow here at home in the evening. I don't eat much chinese with non gluten food plan going so far but I will try to get a few things to sit and visit with Mom and then a long drive in the park by the river.
> 
> Step son is over with family working on his 1990 truck to get it running better to have it for work this week. He has a margarita party tonight so we will have an evening to ourselves. It will seem odd. He is a nice guy but it is nice to have a little space to ourselves here.
> 
> You all have a nice evening. I need to just relax tonight and tomorrow. joe p.


You might want to be sure to get your Chinese food without MSG.


----------



## KateB

daralene said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, one of the perks of turning 60! We leave on the 12th and spend 2 days in Venice before cruising for 7 days. My friend (half of the couple we're going on holiday with) is treating me (and herself! :lol: ) to a spa day tomorrow and then we're going out for a meal at night. Should be a good day. Have to share the canvas another pal, Maggie, gave me. It's a photo she took of the Isle of Arran and I think it's just beautiful - I hope my photo of it does it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so beautiful. At first I thought it was the Irish Aran but I see it is the Scottish Isle of Arran. How wonderful to see a photo of this Kate. Thank you so much for posting that. Love it!!! :thumbup: Went online and looked at lots of photos of this Isle and it is such a beautiful place but none of the photos were as lovely as yours. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you, it is a beautiful island, often said to be like Scotland in minature. The pic was taken in early January & (if you look closely) you can see the mountains are covered in snow. When I was still working I drove along the sea front and saw Arran every day.


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> Good on you for making the hike, Poledra! Yes, it is lovely desert--looks very much like the volcanic area we go to.
> 
> Joe, I had my first grade picture taken in a dress my grandmother made me out of a flour sack!
> 
> I'm making progress on the shawl and we're watching a documentary on PBS about Mark Twain. I love his work.
> 
> Back to it!


I made quite a few garments for myself from flour sacks, in junior high and high school.


----------



## Sorlenna

mjs said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, I had my first grade picture taken in a dress my grandmother made me out of a flour sack!
> 
> 
> 
> I made quite a few garments for myself from flour sacks, in junior high and high school.
Click to expand...

I'll have to see if I have that picture somewhere around here. That fabric was very useful, I remember.

I have charted the next section and (I hope) it's all over but the knitting now. :mrgreen:

We may go up to the canyon to investigate fire/flood damage (see if it's even open) tomorrow...we'll see how hot it's going to be.


----------



## Tessadele

Sorlenna)
I'm making progress on the shawl and we're watching a documentary on PBS about Mark Twain. I love his work.
Back to it![/quote said:


> So do I, he's very perceptive & funny. I keep a book of his quotes in the bathroom just to help while away the time while the water runs in, or out
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Redkimba

Boy, did I miss out on this tea party. Just thought I would pop in here before making dinner (Swiss Steak from a 1946 cookbook).

I've been working on a baby sock (http://www.larksongknits.com/2010/06/11/simple-baby-socks-no-grafting/ ) So far, it's turning out well, and I'm almost done with the first sock.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Redkimba said:


> Boy, did I miss out on this tea party. Just thought I would pop in here before making dinner (Swiss Steak from a 1946 cookbook).
> 
> I've been working on a baby sock (http://www.larksongknits.com/2010/06/11/simple-baby-socks-no-grafting/ ) So far, it's turning out well, and I'm almost done with the first sock.


haha, needing that Swiss Steak recipe from the 1946 cookbook!!!

The socks are cute! Did you do the bootie pattern too? What color is the sock? photos?


----------



## Southern Gal

preston said:


> may i have half your sandwich daralene - it really sounds good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the State Fair yesterday and will post some photos. Today it is up to me to do the Labor Day meal and since I wanted to go away with my friend the day before, DH said he will order food. I'm getting a portobello mushroom sandwich with roasted peppers, cajun corn, and fried green tomatoes. Most others are getting ribs, shrimp, and chicken with lots of sides. Better get off of here and start getting ready. Hope everyone has a great day!!!!
Click to expand...

  i also would like a pc of that sandwich, yummy sounding.
wow, any one of those ingredients sounds so good :!: 
First of all, :shock: finally i got to the last of the t-party, wow, i just couldn't keep up, to many adventures to tell, recipes to share and just life in general of good friends. 
Wisconsin Joy, God Bless you and your life. Keep on, folks like you are to be admired, we supposedly normal :hunf: folks take so much for granted. 
Marianne i think the bear is cute as can be, love bears, but i can tell you i won't be tackling making one, not my thing. but i love to see what others have made. 
i am sad this evening, i talked with mom today, and the nurse came from the nursing home to evaluate dad, mom said he said very little to the lady, i think he is just pushing the feelings down, breaks my heart, and mom said she is having little breakdowns. i know when we take him over, and leave for the first time, we will all be a mess. i always wished if dad had to go into a home, he wouldn't be of sound mind, well you can forget that, but physically he needs so much and mom just can't handle him any more and its mostly the night stuff when she is alone with him that is getting unmanagable. sad, just so sad. but i will be there when he goes in, and as the home is close to us all, we will be there some of us, every day, gonna start a journal for this journey and that way we can all communicate with each other even if we are not there at the same time, and know what is going on. so we are all in the loop, my sisters bo, and his 8 siblings have done this with his mom for several yrs now and he said they had 27 spiral notebooks from the yrs of her being there. so thats our next leg of this journey. i will talk later.


----------



## preston

maybe you could show a picture of them when you are finished - we love pictures.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Boy, did I miss out on this tea party. Just thought I would pop in here before making dinner (Swiss Steak from a 1946 cookbook).
> 
> I've been working on a baby sock (http://www.larksongknits.com/2010/06/11/simple-baby-socks-no-grafting/ ) So far, it's turning out well, and I'm almost done with the first sock.


----------



## preston

lots of sadness southern gal - i think we all recognize your pain as we have all suffered the same thing in one form or another - sending you and your family lots of positive healing energy - we are here for you when ever you need to talk.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i have half your sandwich daralene - it really sounds good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the State Fair yesterday and will post some photos. Today it is up to me to do the Labor Day meal and since I wanted to go away with my friend the day before, DH said he will order food. I'm getting a portobello mushroom sandwich with roasted peppers, cajun corn, and fried green tomatoes. Most others are getting ribs, shrimp, and chicken with lots of sides. Better get off of here and start getting ready. Hope everyone has a great day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i also would like a pc of that sandwich, yummy sounding.
> wow, any one of those ingredients sounds so good :!:
> First of all, :shock: finally i got to the last of the t-party, wow, i just couldn't keep up, to many adventures to tell, recipes to share and just life in general of good friends.
> Wisconsin Joy, God Bless you and your life. Keep on, folks like you are to be admired, we supposedly normal :hunf: folks take so much for granted.
> Marianne i think the bear is cute as can be, love bears, but i can tell you i won't be tackling making one, not my thing. but i love to see what others have made.
> i am sad this evening, i talked with mom today, and the nurse came from the nursing home to evaluate dad, mom said he said very little to the lady, i think he is just pushing the feelings down, breaks my heart, and mom said she is having little breakdowns. i know when we take him over, and leave for the first time, we will all be a mess. i always wished if dad had to go into a home, he wouldn't be of sound mind, well you can forget that, but physically he needs so much and mom just can't handle him any more and its mostly the night stuff when she is alone with him that is getting unmanagable. sad, just so sad. but i will be there when he goes in, and as the home is close to us all, we will be there some of us, every day, gonna start a journal for this journey and that way we can all communicate with each other even if we are not there at the same time, and know what is going on. so we are all in the loop, my sisters bo, and his 8 siblings have done this with his mom for several yrs now and he said they had 27 spiral notebooks from the yrs of her being there. so thats our next leg of this journey. i will talk later.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tessadele

myfanwy, so sorry to hear about Fale, I hope it doesn't make too much work & stress for you. Will he take painkillers? He'll probably need them. It seems to me as if just when you get one problem sorted, another crops up. All part of life's rich pattern. You seem to like some of my favourite TV programmes. When we want to watch stuff on the commercial channels, Julian records them first so we can fast forward the ads. He always prefers the BBC, I rather like some of the funny ads so I sometimes watch them when he's out.

It was very interesting the way different countries see oleanders. Here they are usually bought as patio or indoor plants, I've never seen a tall standard like mine, but I have recently seen some advertised that are said to be strong enough to withstand winter here. Maybe we'll be getting wild ones if they catch on. I've never had any trouble with animals, the cat doesn't go near it & my love bird would fly all round but never land on it. I love it but Julian hates it as he says it's too big & drops too many leaves. Tough, it's mine.Lol


Tessa


----------



## Tessadele

I have great sympathy for those of you who have problems with elderly parents. I looked after my MIL for a couple of years, no help offered from any of her 3 DD's. At most we got a short couple of hrs. visit if they were passing on the way to the ferry port to go on holiday, they wouldn't even bother to call on the way home. When my DH had his stroke & died, she was put in a home, where she stayed till the end.
My mother had a heart attack & died suddenly when I was 30, but my Father lived on until 3 yrs ago. When he got too frail to live alone my DD took him into her home & looked after him, she wouldn't let me do it as she said I had cared for her children & it was her turn. She only lives 2 doors from me so I was able to help if she needed it. She did, & we had paid carers for part of the time so we could go out together for shopping etc. but it was still hard work, specially at night, so I know how hard it is for you who are doing it now. The one thing is, you're giving them something that will make them realise how much you love them & returning the love they they have for you. But take care of yourselves or you will be putting your children in the same position too soon. My DD then went on to care for her MIL who had terminal cancer. She's my star!! That's how your parents feel too, no doubt.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy, so sorry to hear about Fale, I hope it doesn't make too much work & stress for you. Will he take painkillers? He'll probably need them. It seems to me as if just when you get one problem sorted, another crops up. All part of life's rich pattern. You seem to like some of my favourite TV programmes. When we want to watch stuff on the commercial channels, Julian records them first so we can fast forward the ads. He always prefers the BBC, I rather like some of the funny ads so I sometimes watch them when he's out.
> 
> It was very interesting the way different countries see oleanders. Here they are usually bought as patio or indoor plants, I've never seen a tall standard like mine, but I have recently seen some advertised that are said to be strong enough to withstand winter here. Maybe we'll be getting wild ones if they catch on. I've never had any trouble with animals, the cat doesn't go near it & my love bird would fly all round but never land on it. I love it but Julian hates it as he says it's too big & drops too many leaves. Tough, it's mine.Lol
> 
> Tessa


The ankle creates a little problem tomorrow- in that we have to go back to the doctor- who is about 7kms away- not a great problem thank goodness, but money we had not bargained with having to spend that way! Buses are an impossibility at the moment! Fale has been up briefly, and I could see that his toes are a good colour, so that is one problem ruled out- if it is raining tomorrow he can wear the rubbish bag out to the car. Plaster of Paris does not like getting soaked!!! His appetite is as large as ever- so I guess that is a good sign!
I shot out to get some more food, with my earnings from last week- I have some photos of our not spectacular shopping mall, but the Norfolk Pines are rather a feature


----------



## Marianne818

Southern Gal said:


> My field of study was Spec. Ed. for Physically Handicapped (and that is politically correct for the times) Spirit like Tim's is what kept me ever amazed by the wonderful kids I worked with..... They took so much in stride, figured out alternatives and many had an attitude of "no big deal" when it really *was* a big deal......


Yor words are so true , Jynx. And thank you for seeing our Tim as what and who He is and not what he appears to be on the outside--braces, kaye walker, back brace, and all the items you can't see.

.

We are grateful that he is who he is in our lives. He has no idea the numbers of people who's lives he has touched by just being himself.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

i agree with you. our Great nephew was born with spinal bifida, all his life, and he is a junior in H.S this yr. he is a miracle kid, his IQ is off the charts, and he is such a laid back person, what he has gone through in his life is amazing and he just does it, no biggie, cause thats what he knows, i admire him so much, cause he doesn't have it easy, he could have it easier, but he asks for no special treatment, and does not tolerate coddling. we have always treated him physically normal, cause it is what it is. he did walk for yrs with braces, then took the growing spurt, and some idiot dr. pt said well usually kids his age, are in wheel chairs because they get to heavy to walk, so thats what he has done for 2 yrs. Don't know what happened, well, i know, my neice "moe" took him for his all day clinics at childrens and some of his old drs are gone and he got motivated from this day of clinics, he is back in PT and gonna hve the ham string lengthend in his legs to help and get back to walking with crutches and braces, his goal is to walk across the stage to get his diploma. and he will cause he doesn't know the words can't do. i believe we were given this special kid because God knew we could handle it and we could learn from him. i am like you, people judge the outside pkg and tend to blow him off, well shame on those folks, cause if you get to know him, you know what a diamond in the rough he is. him and his bro. are the lite of my life, their mom and aunt were raised by me and parents, and they are the closest kids i will ever have for grandchildren and i thank God dailey for Keagan and bro Kolby. 
I think when you deal with special people in this world you learn so much about compassion, tolerance for things that are different and not perfect, i think God puts these special people on this earth to bless us :shock: help someone get me off this soapbox ;-)[/quote

God Bless :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

myfanwy said:


> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!


Oh my, so sorry to hear this Myfanwy, hope he heals fast. Please keep on your feet, wouldn't do for both of you to be hobbling around!
Hugs and prayers..


----------



## Redkimba

5mmdpns said:


> haha, needing that Swiss Steak recipe from the 1946 cookbook!!!
> 
> The socks are cute! Did you do the bootie pattern too? What color is the sock? photos?


from Better Homes and Gardens Cook Book November 1946 edition:

Swiss Steak
2 lbs round or chuck steak
1/2 cup flower 
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
3 Tablespoons fat
1 small onion chopped
1 cupped canned tomatoes

Have steak cut 1 1/2 to 2 inches thick. Mix flour, salt, and pepper; thoroly (sic) pound into steak. Brown meat and onion in hot fat; add tomatoes. Cover; cook over low heat, or bake in moderate oven (350 deg) until tender, about 1 1/2 hours. Serves 6.

*What I did differently:*
Pretty much everything. I used round steak and cut it into 2 small pieces. I used a celery, bell pepper, and onion mix. I cooked the mix along with some sliced radishes. After cooking the veggie mix for 3 minutes, I then added the steak & browned it on both sides. I then added a rosemary & oregano canned tomatoes. I then simmered it for about 13 minutes. Then I added some spinach leaves cut into strips & cooked it for about 3 more minutes.

******
The baby socks:

I'm just making the baby socks. I used a leftover ball of Online Supersocke sock yarn. I don't have the color, but it looks like confetti to me.

Here is the progress so far:


----------



## Marianne818

MawMaw12 said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. (SWAT) gnat number 60 just died. I'm getting deadly now. Good Grief! Is anyone else being inundated by gnats? No, I don't have any fruit lying around. They are just awful. I have tried setting bowls of vinegar around, no good. Left a lime out, no good. But let me try and fix food, eat or sit in my chair and they are flying up my nose and in my mouth ICK! Any good suggestions for a deadly cure I haven't tried?
> Signed,
> Desperate
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, here in Virginia they have been awful this year. I keep a little apple cider vinegar out in a container. They seem to love it. They land in it and drown I guess. I have to keep changing it. At the very least, they go for it not us.
Click to expand...

When I lived in SC the gnats were horrid! The Mom's at the band practices would hand out dryer sheets and the kids would tuck them in their shirt collars. I had a surprise when I went to do DS's laundry and found the dryer sheets as I use liquid softener. I tried it, what a surprise it worked!!! I keep a box of the sheets in my gardening box, helps repel lots of bugs when I'm working in my garden! Might try this, hope it works!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, so sorry to hear this Myfanwy, hope he heals fast. Please keep on your feet, wouldn't do for both of you to be hobbling around!
> Hugs and prayers..
Click to expand...

I keep remembering we are not tried beyond our capacity to endure- I had a headache last night, but when I mentioned it ,Fale's immediate response was to massage my back and neck- despite his own pain- he has a healing touch! He has massaged terminal cancer patients- so he is very gentle. Fortunately my back, which has been playing up a bit, is coming right- so I have actually been hobbling too. The other thing is to find your sense of humour! Then you will survive most things!!!...


----------



## Lurker 2

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, needing that Swiss Steak recipe from the 1946 cookbook!!!
> 
> The socks are cute! Did you do the bootie pattern too? What color is the sock? photos?
> 
> 
> 
> from Better Homes and Gardens Cook Book November 1946 edition:
> 
> Swiss Steak
> 2 lbs round or chuck steak
> 1/2 cup flower
> 2 tsp salt
> 1/2 tsp pepper
> 3 Tablespoons fat
> 1 small onion chopped
> 1 cupped canned tomatoes
> 
> Have steak cut 1 1/2 to 2 inches thick. Mix flour, salt, and pepper; thoroly (sic) pound into steak. Brown meat and onion in hot fat; add tomatoes. Cover; cook over low heat, or bake in moderate oven (350 deg) until tender, about 1 1/2 hours. Serves 6.
> 
> *What I did differently:*
> Pretty much everything. I used round steak and cut it into 2 small pieces. I used a celery, bell pepper, and onion mix. I cooked the mix along with some sliced radishes. After cooking the veggie mix for 3 minutes, I then added the steak & browned it on both sides. I then added a rosemary & oregano canned tomatoes. I then simmered it for about 13 minutes. Then I added some spinach leaves cut into strips & cooked it for about 3 more minutes.
> 
> ******
> The baby socks:
> 
> I'm just making the baby socks. I used a leftover ball of Online Supersocke sock yarn. I don't have the color, but it looks like confetti to me.
> 
> Here is the progress so far:
Click to expand...

I like the colours! Enjoy working with dpn's aswell!


----------



## Marianne818

Strawberry4u said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. now for the surprise.. I've finished my bear.. his name is Bubby Bear (my Mom named him) now if I can get the picture to post.. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bear! he's so cute. I keep seeing comments about bear making. Is it a free pattern? Where did you get it? Thank you for sharing Buddy Bear with us.
Click to expand...

Strawberry4u, this is a pattern from Gypsycream, she's on Craftsy and Ravelry. It is a paid pattern but so worth it in my opinion at least.


----------



## Marianne818

Southern Gal said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i have half your sandwich daralene - it really sounds good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the State Fair yesterday and will post some photos. Today it is up to me to do the Labor Day meal and since I wanted to go away with my friend the day before, DH said he will order food. I'm getting a portobello mushroom sandwich with roasted peppers, cajun corn, and fried green tomatoes. Most others are getting ribs, shrimp, and chicken with lots of sides. Better get off of here and start getting ready. Hope everyone has a great day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i also would like a pc of that sandwich, yummy sounding.
> wow, any one of those ingredients sounds so good :!:
> First of all, :shock: finally i got to the last of the t-party, wow, i just couldn't keep up, to many adventures to tell, recipes to share and just life in general of good friends.
> Wisconsin Joy, God Bless you and your life. Keep on, folks like you are to be admired, we supposedly normal :hunf: folks take so much for granted.
> Marianne i think the bear is cute as can be, love bears, but i can tell you i won't be tackling making one, not my thing. but i love to see what others have made.
> i am sad this evening, i talked with mom today, and the nurse came from the nursing home to evaluate dad, mom said he said very little to the lady, i think he is just pushing the feelings down, breaks my heart, and mom said she is having little breakdowns. i know when we take him over, and leave for the first time, we will all be a mess. i always wished if dad had to go into a home, he wouldn't be of sound mind, well you can forget that, but physically he needs so much and mom just can't handle him any more and its mostly the night stuff when she is alone with him that is getting unmanagable. sad, just so sad. but i will be there when he goes in, and as the home is close to us all, we will be there some of us, every day, gonna start a journal for this journey and that way we can all communicate with each other even if we are not there at the same time, and know what is going on. so we are all in the loop, my sisters bo, and his 8 siblings have done this with his mom for several yrs now and he said they had 27 spiral notebooks from the yrs of her being there. so thats our next leg of this journey. i will talk later.
Click to expand...

Sending you lots of love, hugs and prayers.. always in my thoughts.. we Arkansas gals gotta stick together ya know.. (not born in Ark but I'm the only one in my family that wasn't!!) Graduated from El Dorado, lived in Little Rock, and a small town called Cotton Plant!! Now that's a hoot!!


----------



## margewhaples

All the bears that I have seen are adorable and have such cute expressions, I am tempted to order the pattern for pups. Usually I don't use patterns that I have to pay for as I like to conserve my money for the yarn which is so expensive these days that for someone my size the yarn used may exceed the cost of the item retail if I could find it. 
Congrats: Marianne you have succeeded despite all your challenges. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Marianne818

Hasn't been a good day today... just sad, Mom asked me to seriously start planning her wishes. Wants me to contact the local funeral home and prepay for her cremation, purchase the small casket and make the final arrangements for the plot in her family section in a small southern Arkansas cemetery. On top of the rain, it's been just a very depressing day for me. I know she just wants to know this is all done, I respect that. I have talked and purchased her place in the family plot. I have the savings for her funeral expenses, have told her it is taken care of but she wants to hear it from the funeral home personally. 
I'm going to try to sleep, hopefully the medicines will help to put me under for awhile, LOL. 
Sweet dreams my friends!!! Will be much better if the sun comes out in the morning!! 
Hugs and loves, prayers all around!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne- hugs and prayers coming your way!


----------



## orcagrandma

Okay I'm finished and ready to send. It is a onesie with a headband with the little feather on it. I hope they like it. For those of you out their around the world, OU is Oklahoma Univ.'s football team and are the Sooners. Their colors are crimson and cream, so I made a onesie with a headband for a friends new baby girl out in California in hopes of reminding her where her roots are. LOL I sort of embellished on a simple onesie. My duplicate stitching sort of turned out. I'm happy with the outcome.


----------



## Althea

Well, that will teach me to have a busy weekend! 42 pages to read and it's taken me since Monday morning (it's now 12 noon Tuesday). I read the posts for 3 hours yesterday and another 3 this morning. Wow! I guess I'm a bit obsessional (read 'weird') - I don't like to post until I'm up to date with everyone else's posts. Saturday was the AGM at the knitting guild, including a shared lunch, so I spent the morning making finger food to take along,whereas I would normally have been on this site. Sunday was father's day in Australia, and in the morning I made potato salad (similar to the German one posted here) to take to my niece's house for a family bbq: a nice warmish day and good to be able to eat outside after such a long, wet winter. So again, no TP time on Sunday. Today is supposed to get to around 25 degrees (mid-70sF) but windy and not particularly pleasant. Must get outside and pull up some weeds: my front yard is a bit of a jungle: as my mum would have said, 'What will the neighbours think?' Ask4J,I'm really impressed with your knowledge of Australia, it's size and it's wildlife. Yes, most people are surprised to hear that it is roughly the size of the continental US, though the population is pretty sparse in comparison - not too sure, but probably around 20 million: I must check that out. Most people live around the coast: a lot of central Australia is either uninhabitable or pretty close to it. Me, I'm a city person: I would be miserable doing what Darowil is doing at present: no concrete or tall buildings in sight!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, needing that Swiss Steak recipe from the 1946 cookbook!!!
> 
> The socks are cute! Did you do the bootie pattern too? What color is the sock? photos?
> 
> 
> 
> from Better Homes and Gardens Cook Book November 1946 edition:
> 
> Swiss Steak
> 2 lbs round or chuck steak
> 1/2 cup flower
> 2 tsp salt
> 1/2 tsp pepper
> 3 Tablespoons fat
> 1 small onion chopped
> 1 cupped canned tomatoes
> 
> Have steak cut 1 1/2 to 2 inches thick. Mix flour, salt, and pepper; thoroly (sic) pound into steak. Brown meat and onion in hot fat; add tomatoes. Cover; cook over low heat, or bake in moderate oven (350 deg) until tender, about 1 1/2 hours. Serves 6.
> 
> *What I did differently:*
> Pretty much everything. I used round steak and cut it into 2 small pieces. I used a celery, bell pepper, and onion mix. I cooked the mix along with some sliced radishes. After cooking the veggie mix for 3 minutes, I then added the steak & browned it on both sides. I then added a rosemary & oregano canned tomatoes. I then simmered it for about 13 minutes. Then I added some spinach leaves cut into strips & cooked it for about 3 more minutes.
> 
> ******
> The baby socks:
> 
> I'm just making the baby socks. I used a leftover ball of Online Supersocke sock yarn. I don't have the color, but it looks like confetti to me.
> 
> Here is the progress so far:
Click to expand...

My appetite is now going full steam ahead for those steaks! I will toss in some new potatoes to bake in the oven at the same time! ummmm yummmm!

Love the colorway on the lil socks! How many stitches did you cast on? often the number cast on depends on the yarn used. You turn such a nice heel. I love the heel flap socks and I knit them all the time for my socks. I have tried those diagonal short row heels but can never quite get them done without holes up the diagonal lines. I have practiced and tried different ways, but they still turn out to be Sunday socks, you know, holey!! haha


----------



## bellestarr12

jheiens said:


> Wisconsin Joy--
> 
> Thank you for your kind words, spoken from experience. Perhaps, sometimes, life is too easy for some folks.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And isn't it interesting how the folks that have it the easiest sometimes complain the loudest? Blessings to both you Joys - you bring joy to the rest of us.


----------



## orcagrandma

Marianne, yes the sun will come up tomorrow and a good nights rest will make it more beautiful. I too am facing the same thing. Just have to keep in mind that we have to rest in order to take what is ahead of us.


----------



## Redkimba

5mmdpns said:


> My appetite is now going full steam ahead for those steaks! I will toss in some new potatoes to bake in the oven at the same time! ummmm yummmm!
> 
> Love the colorway on the lil socks! How many stitches did you cast on? often the number cast on depends on the yarn used. You turn such a nice heel. I love the heel flap socks and I knit them all the time for my socks. I have tried those diagonal short row heels but can never quite get them done without holes up the diagonal lines. I have practiced and tried different ways, but they still turn out to be Sunday socks, you know, holey!! haha


I did make some lightly fried red potatoes as a side. 

the pattern calls for 40 stitches on 3 needles. Thank you for the compliments on the heel. I shall tell my teacher the next time I see her. That's the only way I know how to knit socks.

when turning the heel, I tend to put one stitch on either side of that little "V" to close up any holes.


----------



## Joe P

I hope y'all have had a wonderful week end. Of course here in the U.S.A. it has been Labor Day. We had a great Barbeque. I will talk at you lataa this week. I have a periodontist, hygenist cleaning tomorrow that will do either the tops or bottoms and the next week the others, with gas, shots, and Cher singing loud in my ears. he he. joe p.


----------



## Redkimba

orcagrandma said:


> Okay I'm finished and ready to send. It is a onesie with a headband with the little feather on it. I hope they like it. For those of you out their around the world, OU is Oklahoma Univ.'s football team and are the Sooners. Their colors are crimson and cream, so I made a onesie with a headband for a friends new baby girl out in California in hopes of reminding her where her roots are. LOL I sort of embellished on a simple onesie. My duplicate stitching sort of turned out. I'm happy with the outcome.


this onsie is adorable! (but don't let my Longhorn-supporting brother know that I said that...)


----------



## orcagrandma

In Utah a few years ago we hiked (found out later it was a couple of miles) back in to see Dinosaur footprints and it was worth the hike BUT on the way back out I got overheated and for the first time in my life I thought my hubby was going to have to leave me and go for help and have them helicopter me out. If it hadn't been for him talking me through it all and rest underneath the low brush I wouldn't have. We started out with a bottle of water a piece but it was just too much and too hot. But, I'm glad I did because the reward was truly wonderful and I have the pictures to prove it. Wouldn't be able to do that now even on my bionic knees.


----------



## orcagrandma

Ooooh Redkimba, I'll be sure and not tell him. My mom is from Dallas area and whenever we get together even at 89 she is still Texas through and through. I love it. Thanks! I had fun doing it. This girls brother still lives here and wants one his size and he is a grown married man who is a firefighter. LOL I told him Sorry!


----------



## bellestarr12

Marianne818 said:


> Hasn't been a good day today... just sad, Mom asked me to seriously start planning her wishes. Wants me to contact the local funeral home and prepay for her cremation, purchase the small casket and make the final arrangements for the plot in her family section in a small southern Arkansas cemetery. On top of the rain, it's been just a very depressing day for me. I know she just wants to know this is all done, I respect that. I have talked and purchased her place in the family plot. I have the savings for her funeral expenses, have told her it is taken care of but she wants to hear it from the funeral home personally.
> I'm going to try to sleep, hopefully the medicines will help to put me under for awhile, LOL.
> Sweet dreams my friends!!! Will be much better if the sun comes out in the morning!!
> Hugs and loves, prayers all around!!


Oh Marianne, that's so difficult and I'm so sorry you have to do it. My mom is 89, still lives alone and won't talk about these things, but she has made me her executor and I know what she wants. Sweet dreams to you too; I hope you have a sunny day tomorrow in every way.


----------



## orcagrandma

Redkimba - There are so many needles in your picture how do you keep from piercing yourself? LOL I haven't knitted socks before and am not so sure I could do it. Cable stitching keeps me so busy I don't think I could manage another needle


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Julie!  Poor Fale, that must be very painful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having to keep an eye on the colour of his toes- I have decided it is very hard to tell when brown is going blue!!! the dogs are being very good so far and giving him distance- Ringo loves to lick his heels as Fale walks- sort of variation on the corgi 'heeling' instinct! Have not quite yet sorted out the showering- I think it may have to be bed baths for a bit.
> I have forgotten exactly when you set sail, Kate! it sounds a wonderful trip- Part of your birthday celebration? I am looking forward to your photos!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, one of the perks of turning 60! We leave on the 12th and spend 2 days in Venice before cruising for 7 days. My friend (half of the couple we're going on holiday with) is treating me (and herself! :lol: ) to a spa day tomorrow and then we're going out for a meal at night. Should be a good day. Have to share the canvas another pal, Maggie, gave me. It's a photo she took of the Isle of Arran and I think it's just beautiful - I hope my photo of it does it justice.
Click to expand...

Oh that's beautiful. Hope your spa day is as wonderful as it sounds. Have a great safe trip.


----------



## Poledra65

Strawberry4u said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Myfanwy, it's pretty dry, I'll have to take you a pic of the North Platte River than runs through the area, I was going to snap one but my phone was going dead. My camera died a slow painful death, I now need a new one so the phone camera had to do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65, Thank you for sharing your pictures, they are wonderful.
Click to expand...

You are welcome, I'm glad you all are enjoying them.


----------



## preston

thanks for the recipe redkimba - sounds good - swiss steak is one of my favorites - with mashed potatoes and lots of gravy.

love the socks - what a great color.

sam



Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, needing that Swiss Steak recipe from the 1946 cookbook!!!
> 
> The socks are cute! Did you do the bootie pattern too? What color is the sock? photos?
> 
> 
> 
> from Better Homes and Gardens Cook Book November 1946 edition:
> 
> Swiss Steak
> 2 lbs round or chuck steak
> 1/2 cup flower
> 2 tsp salt
> 1/2 tsp pepper
> 3 Tablespoons fat
> 1 small onion chopped
> 1 cupped canned tomatoes
> 
> Have steak cut 1 1/2 to 2 inches thick. Mix flour, salt, and pepper; thoroly (sic) pound into steak. Brown meat and onion in hot fat; add tomatoes. Cover; cook over low heat, or bake in moderate oven (350 deg) until tender, about 1 1/2 hours. Serves 6.
> 
> *What I did differently:*
> Pretty much everything. I used round steak and cut it into 2 small pieces. I used a celery, bell pepper, and onion mix. I cooked the mix along with some sliced radishes. After cooking the veggie mix for 3 minutes, I then added the steak & browned it on both sides. I then added a rosemary & oregano canned tomatoes. I then simmered it for about 13 minutes. Then I added some spinach leaves cut into strips & cooked it for about 3 more minutes.
> 
> ******
> The baby socks:
> 
> I'm just making the baby socks. I used a leftover ball of Online Supersocke sock yarn. I don't have the color, but it looks like confetti to me.
> 
> Here is the progress so far:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Ooh, I love Sherlock Holmes and David Suchet as Perroit also. I'm also a big Miss Marple fan, and she always has her knitting. 
I like Inspector Morse also but so seldom get to see it. 

Well, we got a lot done for the garage sale next Saturday, the last room has been gone through. I only need to take the stuff out of the laundry room that we have stashed there and get it sorted so that like things are with like things. 

Mocha gets his staples out of his neck tomorrow, he's healed beautifully. :thumbup: 

Hope everyone had a wonderful day. I just need to get caught up the last few pages.


----------



## preston

sending you peaceful sleepy thoughts marianne and wishes for a good morrow.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Hasn't been a good day today... just sad, Mom asked me to seriously start planning her wishes. Wants me to contact the local funeral home and prepay for her cremation, purchase the small casket and make the final arrangements for the plot in her family section in a small southern Arkansas cemetery. On top of the rain, it's been just a very depressing day for me. I know she just wants to know this is all done, I respect that. I have talked and purchased her place in the family plot. I have the savings for her funeral expenses, have told her it is taken care of but she wants to hear it from the funeral home personally.
> I'm going to try to sleep, hopefully the medicines will help to put me under for awhile, LOL.
> Sweet dreams my friends!!! Will be much better if the sun comes out in the morning!!
> Hugs and loves, prayers all around!!


----------



## preston

what a great onesie - did you make the pattern?

sam



orcagrandma said:


> Okay I'm finished and ready to send. It is a onesie with a headband with the little feather on it. I hope they like it. For those of you out their around the world, OU is Oklahoma Univ.'s football team and are the Sooners. Their colors are crimson and cream, so I made a onesie with a headband for a friends new baby girl out in California in hopes of reminding her where her roots are. LOL I sort of embellished on a simple onesie. My duplicate stitching sort of turned out. I'm happy with the outcome.


----------



## Poledra65

Southern Gal said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> may i have half your sandwich daralene - it really sounds good.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the State Fair yesterday and will post some photos. Today it is up to me to do the Labor Day meal and since I wanted to go away with my friend the day before, DH said he will order food. I'm getting a portobello mushroom sandwich with roasted peppers, cajun corn, and fried green tomatoes. Most others are getting ribs, shrimp, and chicken with lots of sides. Better get off of here and start getting ready. Hope everyone has a great day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i also would like a pc of that sandwich, yummy sounding.
> wow, any one of those ingredients sounds so good :!:
> First of all, :shock: finally i got to the last of the t-party, wow, i just couldn't keep up, to many adventures to tell, recipes to share and just life in general of good friends.
> Wisconsin Joy, God Bless you and your life. Keep on, folks like you are to be admired, we supposedly normal :hunf: folks take so much for granted.
> Marianne i think the bear is cute as can be, love bears, but i can tell you i won't be tackling making one, not my thing. but i love to see what others have made.
> i am sad this evening, i talked with mom today, and the nurse came from the nursing home to evaluate dad, mom said he said very little to the lady, i think he is just pushing the feelings down, breaks my heart, and mom said she is having little breakdowns. i know when we take him over, and leave for the first time, we will all be a mess. i always wished if dad had to go into a home, he wouldn't be of sound mind, well you can forget that, but physically he needs so much and mom just can't handle him any more and its mostly the night stuff when she is alone with him that is getting unmanagable. sad, just so sad. but i will be there when he goes in, and as the home is close to us all, we will be there some of us, every day, gonna start a journal for this journey and that way we can all communicate with each other even if we are not there at the same time, and know what is going on. so we are all in the loop, my sisters bo, and his 8 siblings have done this with his mom for several yrs now and he said they had 27 spiral notebooks from the yrs of her being there. so thats our next leg of this journey. i will talk later.
Click to expand...

Hugs and prayers to get you through it all.


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> Hasn't been a good day today... just sad, Mom asked me to seriously start planning her wishes. Wants me to contact the local funeral home and prepay for her cremation, purchase the small casket and make the final arrangements for the plot in her family section in a small southern Arkansas cemetery. On top of the rain, it's been just a very depressing day for me. I know she just wants to know this is all done, I respect that. I have talked and purchased her place in the family plot. I have the savings for her funeral expenses, have told her it is taken care of but she wants to hear it from the funeral home personally.
> I'm going to try to sleep, hopefully the medicines will help to put me under for awhile, LOL.
> Sweet dreams my friends!!! Will be much better if the sun comes out in the morning!!
> Hugs and loves, prayers all around!!


I agree with Myfanwy, hugs and prayers for you and your household.


----------



## pammie1234

I hope everyone had a great day today. Mine was filled with drama! DD talked to ex-BF. It just brought the hurt out all over again. Thankfully, she was able to bounce back and everything is back to normal (somewhat!) It will take a while for her to move on, but I think she now believes that he wasn't "the one!" Going to bed now as I am working this week. I will be ESL for 3 days and kindergarten on Friday. DD is working on school work now. Hopefully she will be able to get to bed soon. Don't talk too much tomorrow because I won't be able to check until late in the afternoon! Good night, and sleep well.


----------



## Poledra65

orcagrandma said:


> Okay I'm finished and ready to send. It is a onesie with a headband with the little feather on it. I hope they like it. For those of you out their around the world, OU is Oklahoma Univ.'s football team and are the Sooners. Their colors are crimson and cream, so I made a onesie with a headband for a friends new baby girl out in California in hopes of reminding her where her roots are. LOL I sort of embellished on a simple onesie. My duplicate stitching sort of turned out. I'm happy with the outcome.


Oooh, that's so cute, my Best Friend and her DH are Sooner Fans so I am planning on making her DH an OU Afghan that I'm working up a pattern/chart for.


----------



## orcagrandma

Sam, I partly made it up, the basic was a raglan onesie, I added the ruffles and the OU and got the headband idea from an outfit we saw on a newborn where we went out to eat breakfast one morning. Don't know where this person got the baby outfit but it soooo inspired me. So I went home found the basic generic onesie and voila!


----------



## Southern Gal

Sending you lots of love, hugs and prayers.. always in my thoughts.. we Arkansas gals gotta stick together ya know.. (not born in Ark but I'm the only one in my family that wasn't!!) Graduated from El Dorado, lived in Little Rock, and a small town called Cotton Plant!! Now that's a hoot!![/quote]

Yes, marianne i know where cotton plant is, we drove through there on our way to brinkley when sis lived there. not much there, i always hoped and prayed when i went alone, i didn't break down there, you know no cell phones back then. we live in Batesville, about 2 hrs North of Little Rock. 
i have talked to my sister in nashville, she posted a picture of a big buck over looking the hilltop, she wrote i have a heavy heart tonight, and i know how she feels. Dad was always such a hard worker and was always all about us kids, didn't really like for us to go spend the nights at friends, wanted us home & you could forget if there was any weather warnings, had to have us all under the same roof, now he didn't care if we had a house full of friends but wanted us home. Thanks everyone for thoughts and prayers this is tough.


----------



## Southern Gal

myfanwy said:


> Marianne- hugs and prayers coming your way!


Ditto marianne, get some rest and know you are a good daughter.


----------



## Needleme

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, needing that Swiss Steak recipe from the 1946 cookbook!!!
> 
> The socks are cute! Did you do the bootie pattern too? What color is the sock? photos?
> 
> 
> 
> from Better Homes and Gardens Cook Book November 1946 edition:
> 
> Swiss Steak
> 2 lbs round or chuck steak
> 1/2 cup flower
> 2 tsp salt
> 1/2 tsp pepper
> 3 Tablespoons fat
> 1 small onion chopped
> 1 cupped canned tomatoes
> 
> Have steak cut 1 1/2 to 2 inches thick. Mix flour, salt, and pepper; thoroly (sic) pound into steak. Brown meat and onion in hot fat; add tomatoes. Cover; cook over low heat, or bake in moderate oven (350 deg) until tender, about 1 1/2 hours. Serves 6.
> 
> *What I did differently:*
> Pretty much everything. I used round steak and cut it into 2 small pieces. I used a celery, bell pepper, and onion mix. I cooked the mix along with some sliced radishes. After cooking the veggie mix for 3 minutes, I then added the steak & browned it on both sides. I then added a rosemary & oregano canned tomatoes. I then simmered it for about 13 minutes. Then I added some spinach leaves cut into strips & cooked it for about 3 more minutes.
> 
> ******
> The baby socks:
> 
> I'm just making the baby socks. I used a leftover ball of Online Supersocke sock yarn. I don't have the color, but it looks like confetti to me.
> 
> Here is the progress so far:
Click to expand...

Cute, cute!


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Birthday, Kate B! Happy Birthday to you!!!

I won't sing it, because you might not like the result!


----------



## Needleme

Marianne818 said:


> Hasn't been a good day today... just sad, Mom asked me to seriously start planning her wishes. Wants me to contact the local funeral home and prepay for her cremation, purchase the small casket and make the final arrangements for the plot in her family section in a small southern Arkansas cemetery. On top of the rain, it's been just a very depressing day for me. I know she just wants to know this is all done, I respect that. I have talked and purchased her place in the family plot. I have the savings for her funeral expenses, have told her it is taken care of but she wants to hear it from the funeral home personally.
> I'm going to try to sleep, hopefully the medicines will help to put me under for awhile, LOL.
> Sweet dreams my friends!!! Will be much better if the sun comes out in the morning!!
> Hugs and loves, prayers all around!!


Oh, dear Marianne, prayers and hugs to you. Hoping for sun for you in so many ways!


----------



## Needleme

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone had a great day today. Mine was filled with drama! DD talked to ex-BF. It just brought the hurt out all over again. Thankfully, she was able to bounce back and everything is back to normal (somewhat!) It will take a while for her to move on, but I think she now believes that he wasn't "the one!" Going to bed now as I am working this week. I will be ESL for 3 days and kindergarten on Friday. DD is working on school work now. Hopefully she will be able to get to bed soon. Don't talk too much tomorrow because I won't be able to check until late in the afternoon! Good night, and sleep well.


Those hurts can take a long time to heal. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> we are hoping to have a cookout (bonfire) this evening - it is also calling for a thirty percent chance of pm showers - i'm hoping they hold off. i love hotdogs roasted on a bonire - getting them a bit charred. a few chips - rootbeer = i'm set for the evening. not sure about the s'mores - i usually get some of them stuck in my beard. lol
> 
> this will be the last hurrah until thanksgiving so hopr the weather stays.
> 
> sam


Sam, are you using your beard for a snack later with the smores hidden in it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene

daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are hoping to have a cookout (bonfire) this evening - it is also calling for a thirty percent chance of pm showers - i'm hoping they hold off. i love hotdogs roasted on a bonire - getting them a bit charred. a few chips - rootbeer = i'm set for the evening. not sure about the s'mores - i usually get some of them stuck in my beard. lol
> 
> this will be the last hurrah until thanksgiving so hopr the weather stays.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, are you using your beard for a snack later with the smores hidden in it. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

It's almost 4am and so far behind on the TP, but had a wonderful time with family. I'm loaded down now with lovely photos of the grandchildren from baseball and dance class. DIL's mother is amazing. She would still be in a wheel chair but for her determination and the physical therapists. What a wonderful and inspiring lady. So glad for my family and for my TP family.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Goodnight All.


----------



## Tessadele

Southern Gal said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne- hugs and prayers coming your way!
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto marianne, get some rest and know you are a good daughter.
Click to expand...

Try to take comfort from knowing you'll be carrying out her wishes, I know it's so hard, you are in my prayers too. Good Mom, good daughter. Tessa.


----------



## MawMaw12

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a reader have you read the Shenandoah series?
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be books by Emilie Richards? Is that something I should keep my eyes open for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. I have recently discovered an author of a quilt series and I'm just crazy about the books. I don't usually read books by an author close together because I think you get tired of them. I have just finished the fifth in the series in a little over a week. Marie Bostwick.
Click to expand...

.

Looks like I won't have a dull winter. I made a note of this one too. Between knitting and reading it should pass fast.


----------



## jheiens

Happy birthday, KateB. Hope it's the best one yet and many more to you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Silverowl

Marianne818 said:


> Hasn't been a good day today... just sad, Mom asked me to seriously start planning her wishes. Wants me to contact the local funeral home and prepay for her cremation, purchase the small casket and make the final arrangements for the plot in her family section in a small southern Arkansas cemetery. On top of the rain, it's been just a very depressing day for me. I know she just wants to know this is all done, I respect that. I have talked and purchased her place in the family plot. I have the savings for her funeral expenses, have told her it is taken care of but she wants to hear it from the funeral home personally.
> I'm going to try to sleep, hopefully the medicines will help to put me under for awhile, LOL.
> Sweet dreams my friends!!! Will be much better if the sun comes out in the morning!!
> Hugs and loves, prayers all around!!


Oh Marianne how I wish I was there to give you a large hug, so here is one (((((((HUGS)))))). My thoughts and prayers are with you at what is a difficult time.


----------



## Silverowl

Happy Birthday KateB. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## purl2diva

Marianne818 said:


> Hasn't been a good day today... just sad, Mom asked me to seriously start planning her wishes. Wants me to contact the local funeral home and prepay for her cremation, purchase the small casket and make the final arrangements for the plot in her family section in a small southern Arkansas cemetery. On top of the rain, it's been just a very depressing day for me. I know she just wants to know this is all done, I respect that. I have talked and purchased her place in the family plot. I have the savings for her funeral expenses, have told her it is taken care of but she wants to hear it from the funeral home personally.
> I'm going to try to sleep, hopefully the medicines will help to put me under for awhile, LOL.
> Sweet dreams my friends!!! Will be much better if the sun comes out in the morning!!
> Hugs and loves, prayers all around!!


Marianne,

This is a difficult thing to do but it is really an act of love on your mother's part to relieve you of that burden. One less thing for you to have to deal with at a difficult and emotional time.

I hope the sun is shining for you today.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## Redkimba

orcagrandma said:


> Redkimba - There are so many needles in your picture how do you keep from piercing yourself? LOL I haven't knitted socks before and am not so sure I could do it. Cable stitching keeps me so busy I don't think I could manage another needle


It is similar to knitting with a porcupine once in a while. Actually you are still knitting with only 2 needles at a time as you go around the piece. It's only difficult when you get towards the ends of the toes due to the decreases.

I want to learn cables but that will have to wait until after a couple of sewing projects.


----------



## MawMaw12

Sam, I made the Dump Cake with double fruit . Baked it over one hour. Turned out like a cobbler. Don't know what I did wrong but it didn't matter. I didn't tell DH that it was a cake. Put it in a bowl, poured a little cream over it and he said its the best cobbler he ever ate. LOL


----------



## Poledra65

Happy Birthday Kate B. Have a wonderful day/year.


----------



## Marianne818

orcagrandma said:


> Okay I'm finished and ready to send. It is a onesie with a headband with the little feather on it. I hope they like it. For those of you out their around the world, OU is Oklahoma Univ.'s football team and are the Sooners. Their colors are crimson and cream, so I made a onesie with a headband for a friends new baby girl out in California in hopes of reminding her where her roots are. LOL I sort of embellished on a simple onesie. My duplicate stitching sort of turned out. I'm happy with the outcome.


Oh this is adorable!!! Any Sooner would love to have this for their baby!! (sorry but I'm a Razorback fan, :lol: ) Hugs!!!


----------



## oddball

Marianne818 said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. (SWAT) gnat number 60 just died. I'm getting deadly now. Good Grief! Is anyone else being inundated by gnats? No, I don't have any fruit lying around. They are just awful. I have tried setting bowls of vinegar around, no good. Left a lime out, no good. But let me try and fix food, eat or sit in my chair and they are flying up my nose and in my mouth ICK! Any good suggestions for a deadly cure I haven't tried?
> Signed,
> Desperate
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, here in Virginia they have been awful this year. I keep a little apple cider vinegar out in a container. They seem to love it. They land in it and drown I guess. I have to keep changing it. At the very least, they go for it not us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I lived in SC the gnats were horrid! The Mom's at the band practices would hand out dryer sheets and the kids would tuck them in their shirt collars. I had a surprise when I went to do DS's laundry and found the dryer sheets as I use liquid softener. I tried it, what a surprise it worked!!! I keep a box of the sheets in my gardening box, helps repel lots of bugs when I'm working in my garden! Might try this, hope it works!
Click to expand...

The gnats here in this part of the UK are dreadful at the moment. If you leave the door open in the early evening they are in like a shot. Funniest thing was when DD was going round swatting them with a magazine in her bedroom at 11pm because they kept dive bombing her.


----------



## Marianne818

orcagrandma said:


> Marianne, yes the sun will come up tomorrow and a good nights rest will make it more beautiful. I too am facing the same thing. Just have to keep in mind that we have to rest in order to take what is ahead of us.


My heart and prayers are with you orcagrandma, always :!:

My Mom woke this morning with a smile and a hope for a strong pain pill, it's pouring down rain, (Isacc hath returned to the south) she is in intense pain. Aide is here to help with her, I need to go out and pay the monthly bills, pick up some supplies. Hope to settle in for what looks like a very nasty few days ahead. 
Have called the funeral home as per her request, a gentleman is going to come here to talk with us, that makes it much easier than trying to get her out.
Have a wonderful day.. inside my heart the sun is shinning and I know there are rainbows waiting for me to find. Sending loves and hugs to all and as always keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## oddball

myfanwy said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, so sorry to hear about Fale, I hope it doesn't make too much work & stress for you. Will he take painkillers? He'll probably need them. It seems to me as if just when you get one problem sorted, another crops up. All part of life's rich pattern. You seem to like some of my favourite TV programmes. When we want to watch stuff on the commercial channels, Julian records them first so we can fast forward the ads. He always prefers the BBC, I rather like some of the funny ads so I sometimes watch them when he's out.
> 
> It was very interesting the way different countries see oleanders. Here they are usually bought as patio or indoor plants, I've never seen a tall standard like mine, but I have recently seen some advertised that are said to be strong enough to withstand winter here. Maybe we'll be getting wild ones if they catch on. I've never had any trouble with animals, the cat doesn't go near it & my love bird would fly all round but never land on it. I love it but Julian hates it as he says it's too big & drops too many leaves. Tough, it's mine.Lol
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> The ankle creates a little problem tomorrow- in that we have to go back to the doctor- who is about 7kms away- not a great problem thank goodness, but money we had not bargained with having to spend that way! Buses are an impossibility at the moment! Fale has been up briefly, and I could see that his toes are a good colour, so that is one problem ruled out- if it is raining tomorrow he can wear the rubbish bag out to the car. Plaster of Paris does not like getting soaked!!! His appetite is as large as ever- so I guess that is a good sign!
> I shot out to get some more food, with my earnings from last week- I have some photos of our not spectacular shopping mall, but the Norfolk Pines are rather a feature
Click to expand...

Hope all goes well tomorrow myfanwy. I remember the big plastic bag well when I broke my wrist. It does work well in the shower.
Thats lovely that Fale can do that soothing massage for you. Gives you a chance to be pampered. x


----------



## oddball

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, needing that Swiss Steak recipe from the 1946 cookbook!!!
> 
> The socks are cute! Did you do the bootie pattern too? What color is the sock? photos?
> 
> 
> 
> from Better Homes and Gardens Cook Book November 1946 edition:
> 
> Swiss Steak
> 2 lbs round or chuck steak
> 1/2 cup flower
> 2 tsp salt
> 1/2 tsp pepper
> 3 Tablespoons fat
> 1 small onion chopped
> 1 cupped canned tomatoes
> 
> Have steak cut 1 1/2 to 2 inches thick. Mix flour, salt, and pepper; thoroly (sic) pound into steak. Brown meat and onion in hot fat; add tomatoes. Cover; cook over low heat, or bake in moderate oven (350 deg) until tender, about 1 1/2 hours. Serves 6.
> 
> *What I did differently:*
> Pretty much everything. I used round steak and cut it into 2 small pieces. I used a celery, bell pepper, and onion mix. I cooked the mix along with some sliced radishes. After cooking the veggie mix for 3 minutes, I then added the steak & browned it on both sides. I then added a rosemary & oregano canned tomatoes. I then simmered it for about 13 minutes. Then I added some spinach leaves cut into strips & cooked it for about 3 more minutes.
> 
> ******
> The baby socks:
> 
> I'm just making the baby socks. I used a leftover ball of Online Supersocke sock yarn. I don't have the color, but it looks like confetti to me.
> 
> Here is the progress so far:
Click to expand...

Super recipe Redkimba. I tend to put lots of extra veg in meaty recipes. helps to bulk them up and makes them more healthy.


----------



## oddball

Marianne818 said:


> Hasn't been a good day today... just sad, Mom asked me to seriously start planning her wishes. Wants me to contact the local funeral home and prepay for her cremation, purchase the small casket and make the final arrangements for the plot in her family section in a small southern Arkansas cemetery. On top of the rain, it's been just a very depressing day for me. I know she just wants to know this is all done, I respect that. I have talked and purchased her place in the family plot. I have the savings for her funeral expenses, have told her it is taken care of but she wants to hear it from the funeral home personally.
> I'm going to try to sleep, hopefully the medicines will help to put me under for awhile, LOL.
> Sweet dreams my friends!!! Will be much better if the sun comes out in the morning!!
> Hugs and loves, prayers all around!!


I can understand it being a very sad day for you Marianne, but how loving of your mum to want that sorted out now so that you don't have to think about it later on when it would be difficult. My dad did the same thing and I thought at the time that it was a bit maudlin, but when his time came I was very glad that I didn't have to think about it then. It is more difficult when you are grieving. Love and prayers for a brighter morning for you.
Lin x


----------



## Marianne818

Southern Gal said:


> Sending you lots of love, hugs and prayers.. always in my thoughts.. we Arkansas gals gotta stick together ya know.. (not born in Ark but I'm the only one in my family that wasn't!!) Graduated from El Dorado, lived in Little Rock, and a small town called Cotton Plant!! Now that's a hoot!!


Yes, marianne i know where cotton plant is, we drove through there on our way to brinkley when sis lived there. not much there, i always hoped and prayed when i went alone, i didn't break down there, you know no cell phones back then. we live in Batesville, about 2 hrs North of Little Rock. 
i have talked to my sister in nashville, she posted a picture of a big buck over looking the hilltop, she wrote i have a heavy heart tonight, and i know how she feels. Dad was always such a hard worker and was always all about us kids, didn't really like for us to go spend the nights at friends, wanted us home & you could forget if there was any weather warnings, had to have us all under the same roof, now he didn't care if we had a house full of friends but wanted us home. Thanks everyone for thoughts and prayers this is tough.[/quote]

Keeping you and yours in our prayers!! 
Yes I know where Batesville is, have driven through it many times. Cotton Plant used to be a pretty nice little town. I enjoyed my visits there but that was back in the early 80's.. my friends were a Methodist minister and his family. He passed away, I think she now lives in Jonesboro. I have one cousin and family in Springdale, his sister and my Aunt (93, mom's sister) live in Fordyce. the last of my family that is alive. 
Okay.. really have to get out before the next wave of rain hits. Really trying to work on the depression today.. I think getting out will be a major boost.. may try to stop in the drug store and have a soda made the old fashioned way!!! That is one big plus in the small town, it has an old fashioned soda shop and it's wonderful!! (but hard to find a seat if it's near lunch or dinner time) LOL
Have a wonderful day all.. byeeeeee
Oh Happy Birthday Kate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oddball

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a reader have you read the Shenandoah series?
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be books by Emilie Richards? Is that something I should keep my eyes open for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. I have recently discovered an author of a quilt series and I'm just crazy about the books. I don't usually read books by an author close together because I think you get tired of them. I have just finished the fifth in the series in a little over a week. Marie Bostwick.
Click to expand...

mjs _ Looked up Marie Bostwick on Amazon last night at midnight and was able to read 3 chapters of The ties that bind (think thats right) now can't wait to get a copy. Thank you, always looking out for new books of this sort.


----------



## oddball

Happy birthday Kate!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy, so sorry to hear about Fale, I hope it doesn't make too much work & stress for you. Will he take painkillers? He'll probably need them. It seems to me as if just when you get one problem sorted, another crops up. All part of life's rich pattern. You seem to like some of my favourite TV programmes. When we want to watch stuff on the commercial channels, Julian records them first so we can fast forward the ads. He always prefers the BBC, I rather like some of the funny ads so I sometimes watch them when he's out.
> 
> It was very interesting the way different countries see oleanders. Here they are usually bought as patio or indoor plants, I've never seen a tall standard like mine, but I have recently seen some advertised that are said to be strong enough to withstand winter here. Maybe we'll be getting wild ones if they catch on. I've never had any trouble with animals, the cat doesn't go near it & my love bird would fly all round but never land on it. I love it but Julian hates it as he says it's too big & drops too many leaves. Tough, it's mine.Lol
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> The ankle creates a little problem tomorrow- in that we have to go back to the doctor- who is about 7kms away- not a great problem thank goodness, but money we had not bargained with having to spend that way! Buses are an impossibility at the moment! Fale has been up briefly, and I could see that his toes are a good colour, so that is one problem ruled out- if it is raining tomorrow he can wear the rubbish bag out to the car. Plaster of Paris does not like getting soaked!!! His appetite is as large as ever- so I guess that is a good sign!
> I shot out to get some more food, with my earnings from last week- I have some photos of our not spectacular shopping mall, but the Norfolk Pines are rather a feature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope all goes well tomorrow myfanwy. I remember the big plastic bag well when I broke my wrist. It does work well in the shower.
> Thats lovely that Fale can do that soothing massage for you. Gives you a chance to be pampered. x
Click to expand...

thank you, Oddball! I will be sorting out bathing him soon- we are looking at a bed bath this morning, rather than trying the shower!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> My appetite is now going full steam ahead for those steaks! I will toss in some new potatoes to bake in the oven at the same time! ummmm yummmm!
> 
> Love the colorway on the lil socks! How many stitches did you cast on? often the number cast on depends on the yarn used. You turn such a nice heel. I love the heel flap socks and I knit them all the time for my socks. I have tried those diagonal short row heels but can never quite get them done without holes up the diagonal lines. I have practiced and tried different ways, but they still turn out to be Sunday socks, you know, holey!! haha
> 
> 
> 
> I did make some lightly fried red potatoes as a side.
> 
> the pattern calls for 40 stitches on 3 needles. Thank you for the compliments on the heel. I shall tell my teacher the next time I see her. That's the only way I know how to knit socks.
> 
> when turning the heel, I tend to put one stitch on either side of that little "V" to close up any holes.
Click to expand...

Yes, you pick up the extra stitch in the top of the gussett. It is what I do too! For anyone who is wondering about this, here is a link to show you what we are talking about and how to do this. http://wisehilda.blogspot.ca/2010/01/on-picking-up-gusset-stitches-avoiding.html
I do all my socks with the heel flap as that is the best way for me to knit them.


----------



## jheiens

Marianne, sure hope the outing and the prospect of an old-fashioned soda fountain soda brings some sunshine to your day.

I do understand your sadness regarding the arrangements your mom wants taken care of now. I remember urging my sister and brother who were with my Mom, when it became so obvious that she would not regain consciousness following her heart surgery but her responses indicated that she could hear them all talking in her room, to tell Mom that it was alright to go on home to Daddy. He had passed 30+ years before her. In a few hours she left us and we were all at peace with it. She left a large, empty space in our hearts and lives but we could rejoice for her.

I wish you the same peace and strength, Marianne. Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Redkimba said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba - There are so many needles in your picture how do you keep from piercing yourself? LOL I haven't knitted socks before and am not so sure I could do it. Cable stitching keeps me so busy I don't think I could manage another needle
> 
> 
> 
> It is similar to knitting with a porcupine once in a while. Actually you are still knitting with only 2 needles at a time as you go around the piece. It's only difficult when you get towards the ends of the toes due to the decreases.
> 
> I want to learn cables but that will have to wait until after a couple of sewing projects.
Click to expand...

Yah, I like to use five double pointed needles for knitting up a sock on. Four hold the stitches and you knit with the fifth. I have so many sets of dpns that when I knit up socks, I have both socks on the needles, each with their own ball of yarn. Goes faster and better for me that way. I know some use a circular needle and knit two at once on them but I find for myself, there is too much fiddley-diddley going on with tugging and pulling the cable. But whatever works for each sock knitter is the way to go!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Marianne, my heart goes out to you, but when the time comes, you will feel relieved that it is done. I hope the measures, once in place, won't be needed for a long time yet!

I made some progress last night on Shawl #2; I finished 16 rows yet am not sure I am happy with it. I need to pin it out but the needle is too short and I will have to transfer it, I think, before I can do that. So, this morning I was drawing out some possible changes, had to erase, and sliced my pinky finger open when brushing away the crumbs! I'd forgotten how much paper cuts can hurt, and of course it's on my dominant hand. Well, I will type slowly and keep the band-aid on for now. OY. I have always been a klutz!

I got an email from Vogue Knitting saying the 2.99 pattern sale is on, but the page won't load...guess the site is super busy. I don't need any more anyway! 

I'm going to see what I can (or can't, lol) do with this shawl.


----------



## daralene

Kate....Happy Birthday to you!!!!!
Celebrate with gusto and joy. You deserve it. Remember, we aren't getting older, we are getting better    
Birthday Hugs :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Marianne...This is so hard I know and the feelings of depression are just something that happen and you feel the change happening. I'm glad you are getting out for a bit and hope you do have that soda at the real old-fashioned soda fountain. :thumbup: 

People of your Mom's generation do take care of the funeral preparations long before they need it. All I know of that generation even picked out the clothes they wanted and the music they wanted and planned the whole thing. DH and I even went to pick out plots but we don't know if we will be here if our son should someday move and we would then be responsible for selling the plots ourselves, but otherwise we would have ours planned already. I know this is different though but I hope it will be a very long time before it is needed and that you will have many precious moments with your Mom. I want to send you love and hugs across the miles and lots of support. Wish I was there while you were having the soda. In fact I'll bet a whole lot of us wish we could be there with you after you have had the time alone that you need. That's the only hard thing about being friends so far away. Hugs 

Myfanwy...so glad Fale has true healing hands and his back massage helps. Sorry you are having back trouble though


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Marianne...This is so hard I know and the feelings of depression are just something that happen and you feel the change happening. I'm glad you are getting out for a bit and hope you do have that soda at the real old-fashioned soda fountain. :thumbup:
> 
> People of your Mom's generation do take care of the funeral preparations long before they need it. All I know of that generation even picked out the clothes they wanted and the music they wanted and planned the whole thing. DH and I even went to pick out plots but we don't know if we will be here if our son should someday move and we would then be responsible for selling the plots ourselves, but otherwise we would have ours planned already. I know this is different though but I hope it will be a very long time before it is needed and that you will have many precious moments with your Mom. I want to send you love and hugs across the miles and lots of support. Wish I was there while you were having the soda. In fact I'll bet a whole lot of us wish we could be there with you after you have had the time alone that you need. That's the only hard thing about being friends so far away. Hugs
> 
> Myfanwy...so glad Fale has true healing hands and his back massage helps. Sorry you are having back trouble though


i had an operation a couple of years ago- that threw the sacro iliac out- it can be rather painful- makes walking rather uncomfortable to say the least!


----------



## daralene

So many wonderful people on here. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Sam...I'm wondering if you had any smores in your beard for that midnight snack :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm off to the gym. Yay!!! At last. Just had acupuncture so I will stick to swimming and sauna. Can't wait. Wishing all of you a wonderful day and good health.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> i had an operation a couple of years ago- that threw the sacro iliac out- it can be rather painful- makes walking rather uncomfortable to say the least!


Oh no! How awful. I've had back pain and trouble walking so I know it is terrible, plus makes walking, which we need, difficult. You must have to be careful with lifting too and if you are like me, you are always testing the limits and paying the price. I'm not in pain now so I can understand but I'm also doing great so I'm here for support and sending you love and very gentle hugs across the continents and oceans.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne, my sympathy with you! I actually did the same to my daughter recently- felt it was time to let her know what I wanted done- I think she forgets that I am getting older! As she has my POA it is quite important she has my thoughts on the matter. 
It is hard to think of that time though.
We make the mistake sometimes of thinking we are immortal.

Breakfast well on the way, dogs have had a little to eat- I am trying out a new regime of feeding them later in the day.

It is supposed to be sunny today- I guess that is why it feels chilly. My SIL posted a little video of the thunder storm in Christchurch last evening. DGS at two does NOT like thunder and lightening. It was quite spectacular!

Hope everyone is enjoying their day. Has any one heard from Jynx lately?


----------



## daralene

Hope everyone is enjoying their day. Has any one heard from Jynx lately?

nana J
______________________________________

Hope all is well with her and her Mom. Haven't heard anything since her last post on here.


----------



## daralene

Guess we are getting the fringes of the hurricane and I mean just the fringes. Huge rain drops, wind, thunder, but really nothing like what I expected. So sorry for all those who really felt the wrath and hope all are ok. Think I will still head out to the gym rain or not. ;-)


----------



## Sorlenna

We have some clouds today, but no rain--and not really any hope of getting the hurricane leftovers. It's just hot and what we consider muggy. 

I pinned out out the shawl somewhat; I like the border but now I don't like the main pattern (it's really the stitches between the motifs I don't like--they "feel" too far apart. Sigh. Well, it will just be put aside for now while I think about it/work on something else. Now I have to decide what! I am going to make GD a Christmas stocking but have to find the right green yarn for that...I've also been thinking about converting one of the existing shawl patterns to crochet...hmm...

I do count myself lucky, though, if this is the biggest dilemma I have today!


----------



## Redkimba

5mmdpns said:


> But whatever works for each sock knitter is the way to go!!!


Exactly! And that's what I tell any new knitter - don't ever let anyone tell you that you are doing it wrong. There is no wrong way; it may be a way that YOU have never seen before, but it is not wrong.

I was in the mood for quesadillas today so I made my own. Lots of veggies and low-carb tortillas. and it was delicious...


----------



## NanaCaren

Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> But whatever works for each sock knitter is the way to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! And that's what I tell any new knitter - don't ever let anyone tell you that you are doing it wrong. There is no wrong way; it may be a way that YOU have never seen before, but it is not wrong.
> 
> I was in the mood for quesadillas today so I made my own. Lots of veggies and low-carb tortillas. and it was delicious...
Click to expand...

That looks like what my daughter made me for lunch, except the plate was white.


----------



## preston

never thought of that - it does catch the crumbs - guess thast is why they call it a crumb catcher.

sam



daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are hoping to have a cookout (bonfire) this evening - it is also calling for a thirty percent chance of pm showers - i'm hoping they hold off. i love hotdogs roasted on a bonire - getting them a bit charred. a few chips - rootbeer = i'm set for the evening. not sure about the s'mores - i usually get some of them stuck in my beard. lol
> 
> this will be the last hurrah until thanksgiving so hopr the weather stays.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, are you using your beard for a snack later with the smores hidden in it. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

you have just discovered a new way to make cobbler mawmaw12 - lol - the next time double the butter - that may help - i am not sure what happened - it has been a long time since i made it.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Sam, I made the Dump Cake with double fruit . Baked it over one hour. Turned out like a cobbler. Don't know what I did wrong but it didn't matter. I didn't tell DH that it was a cake. Put it in a bowl, poured a little cream over it and he said its the best cobbler he ever ate. LOL


----------



## preston

surrounding you with love and hugs marianne - i know how difficult this is going to be for you - just remember we are all here for you any time you need us - just remember there will be a rainbow after the rain stops.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, yes the sun will come up tomorrow and a good nights rest will make it more beautiful. I too am facing the same thing. Just have to keep in mind that we have to rest in order to take what is ahead of us.
> 
> 
> 
> My heart and prayers are with you orcagrandma, always :!:
> 
> My Mom woke this morning with a smile and a hope for a strong pain pill, it's pouring down rain, (Isacc hath returned to the south) she is in intense pain. Aide is here to help with her, I need to go out and pay the monthly bills, pick up some supplies. Hope to settle in for what looks like a very nasty few days ahead.
> Have called the funeral home as per her request, a gentleman is going to come here to talk with us, that makes it much easier than trying to get her out.
> Have a wonderful day.. inside my heart the sun is shinning and I know there are rainbows waiting for me to find. Sending loves and hugs to all and as always keeping you all in my prayers.
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

preston said:


> never thought of that - it does catch the crumbs - guess thast is why they call it a crumb catcher.
> 
> sam
> 
> That is not what we grew up calling a crumb-catcher, Sam. It would have been slightly lower and worn by a girl. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

it rained daralene - no campfire.

sam



daralene said:


> So many wonderful people on here. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Sam...I'm wondering if you had any smores in your beard for that midnight snack :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm off to the gym. Yay!!! At last. Just had acupuncture so I will stick to swimming and sauna. Can't wait. Wishing all of you a wonderful day and good health.
> Hugs


----------



## preston

yum redkimba - they do look good.

sam



Redkimba said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> But whatever works for each sock knitter is the way to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! And that's what I tell any new knitter - don't ever let anyone tell you that you are doing it wrong. There is no wrong way; it may be a way that YOU have never seen before, but it is not wrong.
> 
> I was in the mood for quesadillas today so I made my own. Lots of veggies and low-carb tortillas. and it was delicious...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

myfanwy - she gave rather a long report a few pages back - i will try and find it for you.

sam



myfanwy said:


> Marianne, my sympathy with you! I actually did the same to my daughter recently- felt it was time to let her know what I wanted done- I think she forgets that I am getting older! As she has my POA it is quite important she has my thoughts on the matter.
> It is hard to think of that time though.
> We make the mistake sometimes of thinking we are immortal.
> 
> Breakfast well on the way, dogs have had a little to eat- I am trying out a new regime of feeding them later in the day.
> 
> It is supposed to be sunny today- I guess that is why it feels chilly. My SIL posted a little video of the thunder storm in Christchurch last evening. DGS at two does NOT like thunder and lightening. It was quite spectacular!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their day. Has any one heard from Jynx lately?


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> myfanwy - she gave rather a long report a few pages back - i will try and find it for you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, my sympathy with you! I actually did the same to my daughter recently- felt it was time to let her know what I wanted done- I think she forgets that I am getting older! As she has my POA it is quite important she has my thoughts on the matter.
> It is hard to think of that time though.
> We make the mistake sometimes of thinking we are immortal.
> 
> Breakfast well on the way, dogs have had a little to eat- I am trying out a new regime of feeding them later in the day.
> 
> It is supposed to be sunny today- I guess that is why it feels chilly. My SIL posted a little video of the thunder storm in Christchurch last evening. DGS at two does NOT like thunder and lightening. It was quite spectacular!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their day. Has any one heard from Jynx lately?
Click to expand...

I did read a long report, but I have been wondering how she is feeling now things seem to have been taken out of her control?


----------



## preston

i don't think we have hear much from her since page 19 - hopefully she will show up soon - starting on pate nineteen and a couple of times after that she posted some remarks. it sounded like she and her husband we starting to regain their lives and enjoy each other again.

sam



myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - she gave rather a long report a few pages back - i will try and find it for you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, my sympathy with you! I actually did the same to my daughter recently- felt it was time to let her know what I wanted done- I think she forgets that I am getting older! As she has my POA it is quite important she has my thoughts on the matter.
> It is hard to think of that time though.
> We make the mistake sometimes of thinking we are immortal.
> 
> Breakfast well on the way, dogs have had a little to eat- I am trying out a new regime of feeding them later in the day.
> 
> It is supposed to be sunny today- I guess that is why it feels chilly. My SIL posted a little video of the thunder storm in Christchurch last evening. DGS at two does NOT like thunder and lightening. It was quite spectacular!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their day. Has any one heard from Jynx lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did read a long report, but I have been wondering how she is feeling now things seem to have been taken out of her control?
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> But whatever works for each sock knitter is the way to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! And that's what I tell any new knitter - don't ever let anyone tell you that you are doing it wrong. There is no wrong way; it may be a way that YOU have never seen before, but it is not wrong.
> 
> I was in the mood for quesadillas today so I made my own. Lots of veggies and low-carb tortillas. and it was delicious...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks like what my daughter made me for lunch, except the plate was white.
Click to expand...

Redkimba...That looks wonderful and so healthy.

NanaCaren...How nice that your daughter made this for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Hi my sweet friends,
Have tried several times to write and either I lose my list or I lose what I have typed. Don't know how to retrieve what I have typed when it disappears
Marianne....I love you...I so feel for you. I know it was hard hearing your Mom talk of these things, but consider it another expression of your Mom's love...I had to make arrangements for both Mom and Dad and if it hadn't been for my darling DH would never have made it through.
Southerngirl...I can only imagine the heartbreak you are going through and will be lifting you up in my prayers for strength and comfort.
Ceili...so glad to hear your wrist is progressing. Hang in there
Myfanyway...I worry about you, too. Please take some time as often as possible for yourself. A caregiver undergoes so much physical and mental stress...been there. We are all here for you, sweet lady
mjs...thanks for the name of a new author. Have you read the series by Jennifer Chiaverinni and Earlene Flowler. They are awesome and best read in order
Kate...happy birthday!
Redkimba...quesadillas look great and love the plate
DH is cooking his pepper steak for supper. It smells so good. Got to make the rice. Made him a coconut cream pie
Working on my afghan it is coming along and enjoying it.
We looked at some of the sales on labor day. Bought a couple of tops and gave out. Did purchase new dumpling pot with the birthday money my daughter gave me.
Sending love and ((((((HUGS)))))) to you all


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> But whatever works for each sock knitter is the way to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! And that's what I tell any new knitter - don't ever let anyone tell you that you are doing it wrong. There is no wrong way; it may be a way that YOU have never seen before, but it is not wrong.
> 
> I was in the mood for quesadillas today so I made my own. Lots of veggies and low-carb tortillas. and it was delicious...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks like what my daughter made me for lunch, except the plate was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Redkimba...That looks wonderful and so healthy.
> 
> NanaCaren...How nice that your daughter made this for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

She surprised me with it. There was even some fresh peach salsa to go with it, No receipt though she just makes it up.


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> it rained daralene - no campfire.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> So many wonderful people on here. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Sam...I'm wondering if you had any smores in your beard for that midnight snack :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'm off to the gym. Yay!!! At last. Just had acupuncture so I will stick to swimming and sauna. Can't wait. Wishing all of you a wonderful day and good health.
> Hugs
Click to expand...

Oh no!! Can you believe you waited all this time for rain and now it comes when you wanted to have a bonfire.  Mixed blessing for sure.


----------



## daralene

The Gym Saga....The first time in about 6 months or more that I got to the gym to swim and the pool was closed. Ok, not a total loss, I will do the sauna and steam room. Go to change in locker room and I have a pair of glasses on my head and am wearing a pair to see through. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Used the sauna and went to go into the steam room and the steam room is closed. Quick trip to the gym but I did make the effort. Maybe I will do my yoga tape. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh yes, and that mild rain became torrential and just for the time that I was out in it. Not bad now that I am home. :shock: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> But whatever works for each sock knitter is the way to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! And that's what I tell any new knitter - don't ever let anyone tell you that you are doing it wrong. There is no wrong way; it may be a way that YOU have never seen before, but it is not wrong.
> 
> I was in the mood for quesadillas today so I made my own. Lots of veggies and low-carb tortillas. and it was delicious...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks like what my daughter made me for lunch, except the plate was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Redkimba...That looks wonderful and so healthy.
> 
> NanaCaren...How nice that your daughter made this for you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She surprised me with it. There was even some fresh peach salsa to go with it, No receipt though she just makes it up.
Click to expand...

A natural chef :!: :!: :!:


----------



## daralene

Bulldog said:


> Hi my sweet friends,
> Have tried several times to write and either I lose my list or I lose what I have typed. Don't know how to retrieve what I have typed when it disappears
> Marianne....I love you...I so feel for you. I know it was hard hearing your Mom talk of these things, but consider it another expression of your Mom's love...I had to make arrangements for both Mom and Dad and if it hadn't been for my darling DH would never have made it through.
> Southerngirl...I can only imagine the heartbreak you are going through and will be lifting you up in my prayers for strength and comfort.
> Ceili...so glad to hear your wrist is progressing. Hang in there
> Myfanyway...I worry about you, too. Please take some time as often as possible for yourself. A caregiver undergoes so much physical and mental stress...been there. We are all here for you, sweet lady
> mjs...thanks for the name of a new author. Have you read the series by Jennifer Chiaverinni and Earlene Flowler. They are awesome and best read in order
> Kate...happy birthday!
> Redkimba...quesadillas look great and love the plate
> DH is cooking his pepper steak for supper. It smells so good. Got to make the rice. Made him a coconut cream pie
> Working on my afghan it is coming along and enjoying it.
> We looked at some of the sales on labor day. Bought a couple of tops and gave out. Did purchase new dumpling pot with the birthday money my daughter gave me.
> Sending love and ((((((HUGS)))))) to you all


So glad you are out and around and enjoying life. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy - she gave rather a long report a few pages back - i will try and find it for you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne, my sympathy with you! I actually did the same to my daughter recently- felt it was time to let her know what I wanted done- I think she forgets that I am getting older! As she has my POA it is quite important she has my thoughts on the matter.
> It is hard to think of that time though.
> We make the mistake sometimes of thinking we are immortal.
> 
> Breakfast well on the way, dogs have had a little to eat- I am trying out a new regime of feeding them later in the day.
> 
> It is supposed to be sunny today- I guess that is why it feels chilly. My SIL posted a little video of the thunder storm in Christchurch last evening. DGS at two does NOT like thunder and lightening. It was quite spectacular!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their day. Has any one heard from Jynx lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did read a long report, but I have been wondering how she is feeling now things seem to have been taken out of her control?
Click to expand...

She must be taking some time off to regroup and digest all the things that happened. Hope we hear soon as I know we are all concerned and care about her. She is always there for others and now it is our turn to be there for her. If she looks at the TP I'm sure it will make her feel good to know you asked. I can't wait to hear from her too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, I've had a great day. So far I've had a weekend with my college friends, a meal out with both sons and their partners, a spa day with my pal and a meal out with the same pal, her DH and mine, and tomorrow we're going out for another meal with another 2 friends and their OH's.....this turning 60's not so bad!!

Marianne, Southern Girl and Myfanwy special (((hugs))) to you, and (((hugs))) to everyone else too.


----------



## Southern Gal

MawMaw12 said:


> Sam, I made the Dump Cake with double fruit . Baked it over one hour. Turned out like a cobbler. Don't know what I did wrong but it didn't matter. I didn't tell DH that it was a cake. Put it in a bowl, poured a little cream over it and he said its the best cobbler he ever ate. LOL


 :thumbup: i made mine with peaches and apple pie filling, several of the men at church ask who made the cobbler. so i call it a hit. and soooooooooo easy :? My kind of cooking.


----------



## Southern Gal

I was in the mood for quesadillas today so I made my own. Lots of veggies and low-carb tortillas. and it was delicious...[/quote]

:shock: my goodness that looks so good, what all do you have in it :?: i am always looking for good things low pts and lots of veggies to fill you up. i try to not get in a rut with our food as we are trying to eat better. bj tends to do lots of salads with diff toppings. had a great salad today at our lunch at church, it had apples, lettuce, dried cranberries, raisens, tomatoes, onion and the best dressing, it was home made, tangy don't know what was in it.


----------



## preston

kate - let me add my birthday wishes to everyone elses - it sounds as though you have been having a great time - enjoy it to the fullest.

when i turned fifty i realized that "no" was not profanity and that i was allowed to use it and mean it. i also decided i would no longer run for buses or elevators - if i was in that big of a hurry i would take the stairs and grab a cab. i also decided that i was taking life much too seriously - that we were meant to have fun along the way - i loved being fifty.

sam



KateB said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes, I've had a great day. So far I've had a weekend with my college friends, a meal out with both sons and their partners, a spa day with my pal and a meal out with the same pal, her DH and mine, and tomorrow we're going out for another meal with another 2 friends and their OH's.....this turning 60's not so bad!!
> 
> Marianne, Southern Girl and Myfanwy special (((hugs))) to you, and (((hugs))) to everyone else too.


----------



## Tessadele

Somehow I have managed to get a throat infection, which is a bit of an insult after all those horrible antibiotics I took all last week. I have to go to London tomorrow to see my DGS awarded his Master's degree at UCL, & I can't let him down he's so looking forward to our being there. We've said we'll stay over & I know I'll want to come home, there's nothing as good as your own bed when you feel rough is there? Never mind, a couple of pills, a brave face & a smile is all I need to get through, won't be the first time!! I'm sure the family will all be too excited for me to get a word in anyway.
Myfanwy, I wish I could be there to take you & Fale to the Drs. I'm sure my driving would take his mind off the pain, & we could go & have a look at the totem pole too. I liked the trees photo you posted yesterday, the top branches looked just like stars. What sort are they?

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele

Double post, the internet is playing up again!


----------



## Marianne818

Hey my friends, or guess the polite way is Hello, maybe Hi??  But where I'm from if you are friends, it's HEY!! ;-) 
It's been another rough day, this is the first break I've had since early morning.. we went on our monthly journey through town, saw our friends and took care of business. Had a wonderful cherry soda, cheated and had a tiny scoop of ice cream.. (now I'm itching dang it) but so worth it! 
Got home and Mom is not doing so well, took her to the ER, blood pressure is down, liver panels not right along with the kidney functions. They are keeping her for a couple of days, but this time they insisited I not stay overnights. She has an aide with her, I will go back in the morning and stay for for most of the day. Mainly watching her bp and trying to hydrate her, not sure about why she suddenly dehydrated, she drinks water, a lot of water. I'm sure she will be fine, she always get's very depressed when she talks to my SIL, they talked for an hour yesterday afternoon. I'm sure this is what has thrown her off. 
Take care my friends, thank you for your prayers and all the loving support I feel from each of you.. know that I am sending that same support back to you also!! 
Hugs and love.. 
Marianne


----------



## preston

i think this would be good using fresh fruit - like fresh peaches or strawberris.

sam

i don't know if yours was fresh or not southern gal -



Southern Gal said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I made the Dump Cake with double fruit . Baked it over one hour. Turned out like a cobbler. Don't know what I did wrong but it didn't matter. I didn't tell DH that it was a cake. Put it in a bowl, poured a little cream over it and he said its the best cobbler he ever ate. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: i made mine with peaches and apple pie filling, several of the men at church ask who made the cobbler. so i call it a hit. and soooooooooo easy :? My kind of cooking.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Birthday, Kate!


----------



## Tessadele

NanaCaren, I can't tell you how pleased I am to see you back on TP, & I'm sure I'm not alone in feeling this.

Tessa


----------



## daralene

Marianne818 said:


> Hey my friends, or guess the polite way is Hello, maybe Hi??  But where I'm from if you are friends, it's HEY!! ;-)
> It's been another rough day, this is the first break I've had since early morning.. we went on our monthly journey through town, saw our friends and took care of business. Had a wonderful cherry soda, cheated and had a tiny scoop of ice cream.. (now I'm itching dang it) but so worth it!
> Got home and Mom is not doing so well, took her to the ER, blood pressure is down, liver panels not right along with the kidney functions. They are keeping her for a couple of days, but this time they insisited I not stay overnights. She has an aide with her, I will go back in the morning and stay for for most of the day. Mainly watching her bp and trying to hydrate her, not sure about why she suddenly dehydrated, she drinks water, a lot of water. I'm sure she will be fine, she always get's very depressed when she talks to my SIL, they talked for an hour yesterday afternoon. I'm sure this is what has thrown her off.
> Take care my friends, thank you for your prayers and all the loving support I feel from each of you.. know that I am sending that same support back to you also!!
> Hugs and love..
> Marianne


That is such a shame. I didn't know you could get dehydrated when you are drinking water. If you find out how that can happen it will help avoid it. I wonder if that's what happened to my FIL this week. I figured he wasn't drinking enough water???? He lives in Fla. I know you want to be there overnight but you will be so much more rested if you are home in a bed. Take care of yourself too. Much love and hugs.
Daralene


----------



## margewhaples

NanaCaren: I too am glad that you are back with us and hope that someday Fireball Dave will also rejoin us after all the hoopla is over for him as we so looked forward to his histo rical comments and miss him also. We all remain friends in our hearts. So long for now.
P.S. Started a new class on wellness and relaxation, later to add meditation. It follows my tai chi class.
Marlark Marge.


----------



## daralene

Tessadele said:


> Somehow I have managed to get a throat infection, which is a bit of an insult after all those horrible antibiotics I took all last week. I have to go to London tomorrow to see my DGS awarded his Master's degree at UCL, & I can't let him down he's so looking forward to our being there. We've said we'll stay over & I know I'll want to come home, there's nothing as good as your own bed when you feel rough is there? Never mind, a couple of pills, a brave face & a smile is all I need to get through, won't be the first time!! I'm sure the family will all be too excited for me to get a word in anyway.
> Myfanwy, I wish I could be there to take you & Fale to the Drs. I'm sure my driving would take his mind off the pain, & we could go & have a look at the totem pole too. I liked the trees photo you posted yesterday, the top branches looked just like stars. What sort are they?
> 
> Tessa


Tessa...Sure hope you are able to enjoy yourself. Must be something going around. Got a kick out of you saying Fale would forget his pain if you were driving. Picturing that now. Yes, it would be wonderful if we all lived closer and could really be there for one another.


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey my friends, or guess the polite way is Hello, maybe Hi??  But where I'm from if you are friends, it's HEY!! ;-)
> It's been another rough day, this is the first break I've had since early morning.. we went on our monthly journey through town, saw our friends and took care of business. Had a wonderful cherry soda, cheated and had a tiny scoop of ice cream.. (now I'm itching dang it) but so worth it!
> Got home and Mom is not doing so well, took her to the ER, blood pressure is down, liver panels not right along with the kidney functions. They are keeping her for a couple of days, but this time they insisited I not stay overnights. She has an aide with her, I will go back in the morning and stay for for most of the day. Mainly watching her bp and trying to hydrate her, not sure about why she suddenly dehydrated, she drinks water, a lot of water. I'm sure she will be fine, she always get's very depressed when she talks to my SIL, they talked for an hour yesterday afternoon. I'm sure this is what has thrown her off.
> Take care my friends, thank you for your prayers and all the loving support I feel from each of you.. know that I am sending that same support back to you also!!
> Hugs and love..
> Marianne
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a shame. I didn't know you could get dehydrated when you are drinking water. If you find out how that can happen it will help avoid it. I wonder if that's what happened to my FIL this week. I figured he wasn't drinking enough water???? He lives in Fla. I know you want to be there overnight but you will be so much more rested if you are home in a bed. Take care of yourself too. Much love and hugs.
> Daralene
Click to expand...

Sometimes in the heat, and other things going on, one does not take in enough foods/liquids to keep their electrolytes in balance. The elderly are really suseptable to these things, so are infants.


----------



## Redkimba

Southern Gal said:


> :shock: my goodness that looks so good, what all do you have in it :?: i am always looking for good things low pts and lots of veggies to fill you up. i try to not get in a rut with our food as we are trying to eat better. bj tends to do lots of salads with diff toppings. had a great salad today at our lunch at church, it had apples, lettuce, dried cranberries, raisens, tomatoes, onion and the best dressing, it was home made, tangy don't know what was in it.


I used about 2 oz of chicken breast. The veggies are spinach and a broccoli slaw mix (diced up into smaller bits), diced onion, and a diced radish.

I pounded the chicken breast to a little over 1/4 inch. Then I seasoned the chicken breast with taco seasoning mix & a bit more cumin & garlic powder. I browned it and steamed it with a little water when I turned it over. Set that aside to cook the veggies for about 3 minutes, then I took it out of the pan.

I used 2 of the Mission carb balance tortillas. I diced up 2 oz of the chicken breast, then put the tortilla in the pan to warm up. I split then chicken & veggies between the 2 tortillas & put 1/4 cup of cheese (also split between the two).

and viola! lunch is served. 

Now back to my never-ending sunbonnet project...


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> Somehow I have managed to get a throat infection, which is a bit of an insult after all those horrible antibiotics I took all last week. I have to go to London tomorrow to see my DGS awarded his Master's degree at UCL, & I can't let him down he's so looking forward to our being there. We've said we'll stay over & I know I'll want to come home, there's nothing as good as your own bed when you feel rough is there? Never mind, a couple of pills, a brave face & a smile is all I need to get through, won't be the first time!! I'm sure the family will all be too excited for me to get a word in anyway.
> Myfanwy, I wish I could be there to take you & Fale to the Drs. I'm sure my driving would take his mind off the pain, & we could go & have a look at the totem pole too. I liked the trees photo you posted yesterday, the top branches looked just like stars. What sort are they?
> 
> Tessa


Tessa, the trees are Norfolk Pines- they have an interesting conformation! They seem to do rather well here!


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren, I can't tell you how pleased I am to see you back on TP, & I'm sure I'm not alone in feeling this.
> 
> Tessa


I hope you get over this throat infection soon. Sending healing thoughts your way.

We are finally getting some much needed rain, I am hoping it will rain long enough to soak into the ground.


----------



## Edith M

Joe, Please listen to Sam. He said everything I wanted to say. I did my kitchen floor today. It took all day and I am exhausted. Tomorrow the dinning room. If the world ends tonight will it matter if the work was done or will it matter that we had fun with it while it lasted?


preston said:


> joe - i do worry about you - your health and your general well being. i know you kept a spotless b&b - but remember none of us are spring chickens anymore - as bad as we would want to be - i just think you go at your cleaning a little too much. i read a blog by a woman south of indianapolis - her idea is to do a drawer and a room a day. not a bad thing i am thinking. that way everything looks good and you don't tire yourself out getting it done. i bet you were an overachiever in everything you did. we want you here - in good health - for a long time - so you take it easy - listen to your elders. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Sam you are probably right and i will listen to your comment for this week. I will take Mother to a Chinese Buffet tomorrow for Labor Day. We will have pork ribs on the Bar B Que tomorrow here at home in the evening. I don't eat much chinese with non gluten food plan going so far but I will try to get a few things to sit and visit with Mom and then a long drive in the park by the river.
> 
> Step son is over with family working on his 1990 truck to get it running better to have it for work this week. He has a margarita party tonight so we will have an evening to ourselves. It will seem odd. He is a nice guy but it is nice to have a little space to ourselves here.
> 
> You all have a nice evening. I need to just relax tonight and tomorrow. joe p.
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe P

We are having "King Ranch Chicken Casserole" tonight for dinner. We have not had it for quite awhile. This is a total Texas recipe.

I got through the hygenist procedure at the periodontis this morning: 6 shots of novacaine in the upper mouth, gas, face covered, and Cher screaming in my ears and I had no pain and could not hear the whine of the cleaning of the deep roots. Thank my Dear GOD. I go every 3 months and I go next week for the lowers. ishhhhhhhhhhhh... I got through it and I have to say I don't do pain. 

Marianne, your comments about your Mother are endearing to me particularly, I bought a columbarium at the Catholic Church here in San Antonio and I will call the funeral home and buy the cremation soon. I don't do funerals, I never go unless it is a spouse or parent, but Mother will not have one we just gather and talk, no funeral expense with all the preparation to be viewed, I can't afford that and I will not be looked at. I am weird about it. Death is part of life and I hope it comes when it is time for me and that their is no longing or length of taking care of me as I don't want to have my children do for me ever. I want to go quickly and be of no bother. I suppose this all sounds abrupt but I have been through too many of my relatives and taking care of them I don't want my children to face that. But, you know we don't have that power do we? I admire you Marianne, you go Girl!!!!!!!!!!! you're great!!


----------



## Lurker 2

a few minutes ago, as Fale was going to lie down for a bit- after this morning's trip to the doctor, I heard an odd noise, and realised he was starting to pull off his plaster. groan- I have elastoplasted it back together. I always knew that emergency kit would come in handy somewhere! It is not supposed to come off for another week. 
Each day seems to bring another challenge. The sun just decided to shine- the wind and rain have just about completely shattered my flowers. I need a quick nap to recover!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> a few minutes ago, as Fale was going to lie down for a bit- after this morning's trip to the doctor, I heard an odd noise, and realised he was starting to pull off his plaster. groan- I have elastoplasted it back together. I always knew that emergency kit would come in handy somewhere! It is not supposed to come off for another week.
> Each day seems to bring another challenge. The sun just decided to shine- the wind and rain have just about completely shattered my flowers. I need a quick nap to recover!


That would not be good if he takes it off, my friend did that and her wrist healed wrong. 
Just remember to take time for yourself when possible.
We have gotten a half inch of much needed rain in less than an hour, I'm excited.


----------



## Tessadele

myfanwy said:


> a few minutes ago, as Fale was going to lie down for a bit- after this morning's trip to the doctor, I heard an odd noise, and realised he was starting to pull off his plaster. groan- I have elastoplasted it back together. I always knew that emergency kit would come in handy somewhere! It is not supposed to come off for another week.
> Each day seems to bring another challenge. The sun just decided to shine- the wind and rain have just about completely shattered my flowers. I need a quick nap to recover!


Reminds me of my Father & his catheter!! I'm off to sleep now, G'night all.

Tessa


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I have managed to get a throat infection, which is a bit of an insult after all those horrible antibiotics I took all last week. I have to go to London tomorrow to see my DGS awarded his Master's degree at UCL, & I can't let him down he's so looking forward to our being there. We've said we'll stay over & I know I'll want to come home, there's nothing as good as your own bed when you feel rough is there? Never mind, a couple of pills, a brave face & a smile is all I need to get through, won't be the first time!! I'm sure the family will all be too excited for me to get a word in anyway.
> Myfanwy, I wish I could be there to take you & Fale to the Drs. I'm sure my driving would take his mind off the pain, & we could go & have a look at the totem pole too. I liked the trees photo you posted yesterday, the top branches looked just like stars. What sort are they?
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa, the trees are Norfolk Pines- they have an interesting conformation! They seem to do rather well here!
Click to expand...

I hope I remarked on those trees. Remember seeing them and thinking how gorgeous they are. Like a giant bonsai. Branches so beautiful.

Oh no Myfanwy...Fale trying to take of his cast. You sure have your hands full and are pretty creative about doing a repair job. :thumbup: :thumbup: So sorry about your flowers. How disappointing. Sure hope you got your nap!

Oh no Tessa..Dad trying to take his catheter out. Ouch!! We go through for those we love. That's a tough one.


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren, I can't tell you how pleased I am to see you back on TP, & I'm sure I'm not alone in feeling this.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get over this throat infection soon. Sending healing thoughts your way.
> 
> We are finally getting some much needed rain, I am hoping it will rain long enough to soak into the ground.
Click to expand...

We got that rain to and were glad to get it but it was rather torrential during the time I was out in it and DH forgot an umbrella. He came in the house totally drenched. Funny how it rained on and off and we would be out in it when it was really bad. There was flooding here and cars got stranded but I think everyone is ok.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would not be good if he takes it off, my friend did that and her wrist healed wrong.
> Just remember to take time for yourself when possible.
> We have gotten a half inch of much needed rain in less than an hour, I'm excited.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great you have some rain- has it made any difference to your pond yet? I have finished off the scarves/boa I have been working on, and need to work out which project I pick up now! Probably one of the two pairs of socks I am working on!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of my Father & his catheter!! I'm off to sleep now, G'night all.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are having some lovely dreams! 2am in Britain. I made sure I had my rest, now there are all sorts of things I should be doing!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

if all else fails myfanwy - use duck tape.

sam



myfanwy said:


> a few minutes ago, as Fale was going to lie down for a bit- after this morning's trip to the doctor, I heard an odd noise, and realised he was starting to pull off his plaster. groan- I have elastoplasted it back together. I always knew that emergency kit would come in handy somewhere! It is not supposed to come off for another week.
> Each day seems to bring another challenge. The sun just decided to shine- the wind and rain have just about completely shattered my flowers. I need a quick nap to recover!


----------



## Edith M

I finally got caught up again. I must be a very slow reader. Or you people write fast. So much pain at the table today. I wish I could give everyone a big hug. You are all so brave and coping so well. I have walked in your shoes and know what you are going through. I can only say that the sun will shine again and you will be rewarded for your bravery.

I took care of my husband for a year and a half after he was diagnosed with CHF. Some days he was like a baby and easily calmed. Other days he was a tyrant and I could do nothing right. Often I wondered where my real husband had gotten to. Then there were the times he and I could discuss rationally what was happening and map a course of action. THe children were helpful as they were able but they had their own families and problems to attend.

That was 21 years ago. I still miss my sweetheart, but the days are getting closer when we will be together again. I look forward to that day but I am not in a rush. As my Doctor said, I have my passport but I'm not ready to use it just yet. I will wait for last call."

Meantime I have a lot of mittens to make for a lot cold youngsters as well as laprobes for nursing home residents. My work here is on going.

I got the kitchen floor washed today and tomorrow I will do the dinning room. That will be the rough one as there is a lot of furniture to move out of the way. I let Rick do it a while back but he mops around the furniture. Not my way. I hate housework but when I do it it must be done thoroughly. I should been born wealthy so I could hire people to do my work for me. LOL

I'm getting silly now so ithink I will say good night to all. God bless all my friends on TP.


----------



## Lurker 2

Daralene! it so often happens that we get the shower as it comes through! I have had it both ways around in recent days, Landing the rain just as I got off the bus- nearly blowing the umbrella inside out, and yesterday the bus came just as it was starting to rain, and the next down pour happened just before I left the shops! could not sit down the seat was so wet! so I don't think my umbrella would have been much use!
Fale is busy helping me now, he enjoys preparing the food- and I believe it is so important not to take over completely. Pizza is on the menu!


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> if all else fails myfanwy - use duck tape.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> a few minutes ago, as Fale was going to lie down for a bit- after this morning's trip to the doctor, I heard an odd noise, and realised he was starting to pull off his plaster. groan- I have elastoplasted it back together. I always knew that emergency kit would come in handy somewhere! It is not supposed to come off for another week.
> Each day seems to bring another challenge. The sun just decided to shine- the wind and rain have just about completely shattered my flowers. I need a quick nap to recover!
Click to expand...

Good idea Sam!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Edith M, that is how I feel about housework- if you are doing it you might as well be thorough! I just don't often do it! I would rather knit!


----------



## Sorlenna

Meanwhile, I have abandoned shawls 1 and 2 for a third hare-brained idea...we'll see. I don't know why I can't seem to focus right now. It may be partly that my schedule is about to change and that always unsettles me, but who knows?

I shall properly catch up tomorrow, I hope, at some point.


----------



## margewhaples

I am joining you all to try and put my challenges aside. Today I needed to go to the bank, but as I only had vouchers enough to go to tai chi, I ate dinner at lawndale sr. ctr. Every week they are cutting the number of meals served at each center down, as the number of people needing them is going up. You should see the mad dash to get in line to get a number before they run out. At my center they are serving 70-80 meals daily and Lawndale only has 50 and so I could not sign up for dinner next Tues. because I am considered a non-resident even though all our county services come from Lawndale or Lennox which are 3 cities away. Hawthorne is my mailing address only. But that makes me a non-resident and therefore could not sign up until Thursday which is a day I volunteer at Hawthorne.
These city services get the money from the federal and county budgets as well as some from the state, I guess, but the rationing going on does not serve their own needs.
One hand does not know what the other hand is doing. All my friends are busy and can't take me to the bank so I don't know if I'll be able to get my taxi vouchers for the next month as the distribution closes sometime this week..until next month. So maybe I'll have to use the vouchers I have left to get to buy more vouchers. Our country's biggest problem is they don't coordinate all the services in one place. You must go to 10 different places to obtain all the benefits. Each one doesn't know what you are eligible for. Individuals have to waste time, money, benefits etc. just finding out where to go to get the services already budgeted. After 65 every one needs a case-worker to plug them into the services available and for which they qualify and then follow them to see when their needs change. Not everyone has sons or daughters who can advocate for them. Off my soap box now. Thanks all for the listening ears. It is so frustrating knowing I was ok until some punk stole my car. Marlark Marge.http://www.knittingparadise.com/edit_post.jsp?postnum=2045532#http://www.knittingparadise.com/edit_post.jsp?postnum=2045532#

See all I was trying to do was put some of the little faces and I get al of this garbage.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Many places use the Norfolk pine as a potted indoor plant. It is popular in places of business like hotel lobbies, restaurants, libraries. Often they are potted and bought for indoor Christmas trees for decorations at Christmas time. They are lovely trees.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marge, it is good you can offload the frustrations- we always have a listening ear. It sounds like the ultimate in 'red tape'.


----------



## gottastch

Happy September to you all! Had a nice visit with the in-laws this past weekend but it always feels so good to get back home. Dear Kitty Cocoa was waiting for us and was rolling over and over and over again at the top of our entryway stairs. We taught her to roll over for treats and when she is happy to see us, she starts rolling - hahaha! Of course there is the expectation of treats at the end of her performances but it felt good to have her nudging us and purring so loudly...ahhhhhh.

I tried working on a scarf pattern this weekend where you cast on 14, knit 1, wrap the yarn around the needle twice and then knit 2, wrap the yarn around the needle twice, knit 2 across to the last stitch, knit 1. Then knit the knit stitches on the next row, taking off the yarn wrapped around the needle twice. When that row is done, tug on the knitting to get the wrappings to straighten out. Knit 3 rows and do it all again. I had "bumpy" yarn so it was hard to tug on the knitting...decided to wait until I got back home to try with some smooth yarn. I did manage to make a rolled brim hat with sequins in the yarn and worked on the curlicue coverlet. Dear MIL was working on a baby sweater and Dear FIL and DH watched anything sports related on the TV  

Today I went to the chiropractor, for my monthly adjustment. At the end of my appointment, I got a call from a girlfriend saying she was going to an apple orchard and wondered if I wanted to go too. The chiropractor's office is near her house so it was perfect timing. I'm going to make apple butter and some apply jelly tomorrow  My tomatoes are still producing a lot and I still have a lot of blossoms too. I canned some spaghetti sauce, before we left for the weekend, and am now excited to work with the apples before the next tomatoes are ready to harvest. 

DS got a promotion at his work and started today managing a jewelry store of a well known chain. He is super excited as he has been filling in for a manager on maternity leave and did a good job. His life is finally on the up-swing and I am elated that he is so happy and so ready for this challenge. Now maybe if all the stars line up right, I will have grandbabies before too long   

Prayers and hugs to everyone. Lots of interesting reading this week, so far. Good job Sam, as always! Time for bed and I will look forward to having a "cuppa" with you all tomorrow.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65

Tessadale, I certainly hope you start to feel better soon and that the trip doesn't aggravate the infection more. Congrats to your DGS. 

Myfanwy, you do have your hands full, it's good that he likes to help with the food, that's a positive. Hopefully he'll leave the cast alone at this point, but if not, Sams idea of Duct Tape is certainly a good one. 

Marge, you are absolutely right about the system and having to to here there and everywhere just to get things done, it certainly seems that things could be coordinated between agencies to be much more efficiently. Hope you are feeling better and that things come together for you this week.


----------



## Poledra65

I have had a funny stomach this afternoon, but my DH let me sleep for several hours then went and got me some vanilla ice cream since that's what the tummy wanted. 

I finished the back of the sweater I'm working on and started the front now, I'll take a picture later and post. 

Hope everyone is feeling better and that things are coming right for everyone.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gosh it's been a very busy long weekend - up to 50 pages. Will try to catch up but wishing everyone well


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Tessadale, I certainly hope you start to feel better soon and that the trip doesn't aggravate the infection more. Congrats to your DGS.
> 
> Myfanwy, you do have your hands full, it's good that he likes to help with the food, that's a positive. Hopefully he'll leave the cast alone at this point, but if not, Sams idea of Duct Tape is certainly a good one.
> 
> Marge, you are absolutely right about the system and having to to here there and everywhere just to get things done, it certainly seems that things could be coordinated between agencies to be much more efficiently. Hope you are feeling better and that things come together for you this week.


It seems to be sinking in that the cast is a fixture for a while- part of the problem is he has no recall of the fall- but there are two breaks, and later we have to go for a bone density scan. I made a loaf of bread for him this afternoon, which he is happily eating with butter. Tomorrow I have to get out my saw, and chop up a block of wood to put the foot of his bed up- just have not had the energy to do it today- but we do not need to go anywhere tomorrow thank goodness.


----------



## preston

kate - i hope you are still celebrating - nanacaren - let me add my voice to the welcoming chorus - healkng energy to all the need it - myfanwy - get some rest. getting toward my bedtime so will see everyone in the morning.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Night, Sam!!


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Daralene! it so often happens that we get the shower as it comes through! I have had it both ways around in recent days, Landing the rain just as I got off the bus- nearly blowing the umbrella inside out, and yesterday the bus came just as it was starting to rain, and the next down pour happened just before I left the shops! could not sit down the seat was so wet! so I don't think my umbrella would have been much use!
> Fale is busy helping me now, he enjoys preparing the food- and I believe it is so important not to take over completely. Pizza is on the menu!


LOL....Timing is everything:roll: 
Hey, Fale making pizza. So nice when he can do things and yes, it must be hard not to take over when he struggles. You are so wise.


----------



## daralene

Edith M said:


> I finally got caught up again. I must be a very slow reader. Or you people write fast. So much pain at the table today. I wish I could give everyone a big hug. You are all so brave and coping so well. I have walked in your shoes and know what you are going through. I can only say that the sun will shine again and you will be rewarded for your bravery.
> 
> I took care of my husband for a year and a half after he was diagnosed with CHF. Some days he was like a baby and easily calmed. Other days he was a tyrant and I could do nothing right. Often I wondered where my real husband had gotten to. Then there were the times he and I could discuss rationally what was happening and map a course of action. THe children were helpful as they were able but they had their own families and problems to attend.
> 
> That was 21 years ago. I still miss my sweetheart, but the days are getting closer when we will be together again. I look forward to that day but I am not in a rush. As my Doctor said, I have my passport but I'm not ready to use it just yet. I will wait for last call."
> 
> Meantime I have a lot of mittens to make for a lot cold youngsters as well as laprobes for nursing home residents. My work here is on going.
> 
> I got the kitchen floor washed today and tomorrow I will do the dinning room. That will be the rough one as there is a lot of furniture to move out of the way. I let Rick do it a while back but he mops around the furniture. Not my way. I hate housework but when I do it it must be done thoroughly. I should been born wealthy so I could hire people to do my work for me. LOL
> 
> I'm getting silly now so ithink I will say good night to all. God bless all my friends on TP.


Edith, hope if you use your passport it is to visit someone here in another country. Save that other one for a long time from now. Love the idea of having people do the work. I remember meeting women from Egypt and other countries and they had never done housework. One lady told me she never even changed a lightbulb. Of course, this was in University housing and I imagine these people were from very wealthy families. So that's it, we needed wealthy parents. :shock:


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna, I get totally discombobulated too with change. It will all come back. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadale, I certainly hope you start to feel better soon and that the trip doesn't aggravate the infection more. Congrats to your DGS.
> 
> Myfanwy, you do have your hands full, it's good that he likes to help with the food, that's a positive. Hopefully he'll leave the cast alone at this point, but if not, Sams idea of Duct Tape is certainly a good one.
> 
> Marge, you are absolutely right about the system and having to to here there and everywhere just to get things done, it certainly seems that things could be coordinated between agencies to be much more efficiently. Hope you are feeling better and that things come together for you this week.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be sinking in that the cast is a fixture for a while- part of the problem is he has no recall of the fall- but there are two breaks, and later we have to go for a bone density scan. I made a loaf of bread for him this afternoon, which he is happily eating with butter. Tomorrow I have to get out my saw, and chop up a block of wood to put the foot of his bed up- just have not had the energy to do it today- but we do not need to go anywhere tomorrow thank goodness.
Click to expand...

Goodness, I completely understand your not having the energy, poops me out just reading about it.  Hope tomorrow is event free and you can just chop your block of wood and knit. Pat the 4 legged children for me and speedy recovery for Fale. And stress free rest for you.

I'm off to bed now again, tummy feeling a bit better but have to frog a row, forgot to do the second decrease at the end. ;( oh well, at least it's only a small row.

Night all, sleep tight.


----------



## daralene

Marge, that is so awful that your car was stolen. What a shame it is so difficult and I would just dread having to figure out all that you are. Wish it could be done in a much simpler way!!!! Or that you had someone to help you sort it all out.


----------



## daralene

gottastch said:


> Happy September to you all! Had a nice visit with the in-laws this past weekend but it always feels so good to get back home. Dear Kitty Cocoa was waiting for us and was rolling over and over and over again at the top of our entryway stairs. We taught her to roll over for treats and when she is happy to see us, she starts rolling - hahaha! Of course there is the expectation of treats at the end of her performances but it felt good to have her nudging us and purring so loudly...ahhhhhh.
> 
> I tried working on a scarf pattern this weekend where you cast on 14, knit 1, wrap the yarn around the needle twice and then knit 2, wrap the yarn around the needle twice, knit 2 across to the last stitch, knit 1. Then knit the knit stitches on the next row, taking off the yarn wrapped around the needle twice. When that row is done, tug on the knitting to get the wrappings to straighten out. Knit 3 rows and do it all again. I had "bumpy" yarn so it was hard to tug on the knitting...decided to wait until I got back home to try with some smooth yarn. I did manage to make a rolled brim hat with sequins in the yarn and worked on the curlicue coverlet. Dear MIL was working on a baby sweater and Dear FIL and DH watched anything sports related on the TV
> 
> Today I went to the chiropractor, for my monthly adjustment. At the end of my appointment, I got a call from a girlfriend saying she was going to an apple orchard and wondered if I wanted to go too. The chiropractor's office is near her house so it was perfect timing. I'm going to make apple butter and some apply jelly tomorrow  My tomatoes are still producing a lot and I still have a lot of blossoms too. I canned some spaghetti sauce, before we left for the weekend, and am now excited to work with the apples before the next tomatoes are ready to harvest.
> 
> DS got a promotion at his work and started today managing a jewelry store of a well known chain. He is super excited as he has been filling in for a manager on maternity leave and did a good job. His life is finally on the up-swing and I am elated that he is so happy and so ready for this challenge. Now maybe if all the stars line up right, I will have grandbabies before too long
> 
> Prayers and hugs to everyone. Lots of interesting reading this week, so far. Good job Sam, as always! Time for bed and I will look forward to having a "cuppa" with you all tomorrow.
> 
> Kathy


Sounds like a fun day and what fun coming home to a trained kitty. Any photos of the hat with the sequins? How nice for your son!! See you tomorrow. Oh, it is tomorrow. ;-)


----------



## daralene

Poledra65 said:


> I have had a funny stomach this afternoon, but my DH let me sleep for several hours then went and got me some vanilla ice cream since that's what the tummy wanted.
> 
> I finished the back of the sweater I'm working on and started the front now, I'll take a picture later and post.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better and that things are coming right for everyone.


Looking forward to the picture, but expecially glad tummy got what it wanted. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tessadale, I certainly hope you start to feel better soon and that the trip doesn't aggravate the infection more. Congrats to your DGS.
> 
> Myfanwy, you do have your hands full, it's good that he likes to help with the food, that's a positive. Hopefully he'll leave the cast alone at this point, but if not, Sams idea of Duct Tape is certainly a good one.
> 
> Marge, you are absolutely right about the system and having to to here there and everywhere just to get things done, it certainly seems that things could be coordinated between agencies to be much more efficiently. Hope you are feeling better and that things come together for you this week.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be sinking in that the cast is a fixture for a while- part of the problem is he has no recall of the fall- but there are two breaks, and later we have to go for a bone density scan. I made a loaf of bread for him this afternoon, which he is happily eating with butter. Tomorrow I have to get out my saw, and chop up a block of wood to put the foot of his bed up- just have not had the energy to do it today- but we do not need to go anywhere tomorrow thank goodness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goodness, I completely understand your not having the energy, poops me out just reading about it.  Hope tomorrow is event free and you can just chop your block of wood and knit. Pat the 4 legged children for me and speedy recovery for Fale. And stress free rest for you.
> 
> I'm off to bed now again, tummy feeling a bit better but have to frog a row, forgot to do the second decrease at the end. ;( oh well, at least it's only a small row.
> 
> Night all, sleep tight.
Click to expand...

Thank you Kaye! I am looking forward to a good night's rest!
His bed was in a real twist- so that is all straightened out, and hopefully settling down for the night!


----------



## Redkimba

I just finished breakfast and my first cuppa (Scottish Breakfast/Lapsang Souchong). Now I'm waiting for the fence guys to show up to finish the fence. I'm also back to working on the girl sunbonnets. Hopefully I will get that finished between today & tomorrow.

Hope everyone who's having problems will get everything worked out. 

I will check back in later.


----------



## daralene

Marianne said she will be checking in today. They are doing tests on her Mother, so then it will be waiting to find out what is going on. The support of her TP friends means so much to her!!!! You do make a difference.


----------



## KateB

Marge, it does sound as though the right hand doesn't know what the left is doing! What nonsense to have to use coupons to go to pick up more coupons. Wish we were nearer to help out.
Myfanwy, I think Sam's idea of duct tape's a good one. Make sure you look after yourself too, as you're no use to Fale if you get too tired. (((hugs)))
Marianne, hope all goes well with your mum.


----------



## Southern Gal

preston said:


> i think this would be good using fresh fruit - like fresh peaches or strawberris.
> 
> sam
> 
> i don't know if yours was fresh or not southern gal -
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I made the Dump Cake with double fruit . Baked it over one hour. Turned out like a cobbler. Don't know what I did wrong but it didn't matter. I didn't tell DH that it was a cake. Put it in a bowl, poured a little cream over it and he said its the best cobbler he ever ate. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: i made mine with peaches and apple pie filling, several of the men at church ask who made the cobbler. so i call it a hit. and soooooooooo easy :? My kind of cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :hunf: ahhhh mine were fresh out of the cans :lol: i baked mine the time on the recipe and no problems even changing up the fruits, i tell you if we had had some vanilla ice cream oh my the damage that would have been done :shock: 
i am headed over to moms, we are taking dad today to the nursing home, gotta get all his stuff marked and get tv and movies. hope he has a compatible roomie. i made my mind up after much crying, i am just gonna talk to dad and let him know we are NOT abandoning him, just mom can't do this at home any more, plus remind him again, she will be having knee surgury soon. cause he can make this terrible on us or make do with the situation. love to all


----------



## 5mmdpns

Southern Gal said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think this would be good using fresh fruit - like fresh peaches or strawberris.
> 
> sam
> 
> i don't know if yours was fresh or not southern gal -
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I made the Dump Cake with double fruit . Baked it over one hour. Turned out like a cobbler. Don't know what I did wrong but it didn't matter. I didn't tell DH that it was a cake. Put it in a bowl, poured a little cream over it and he said its the best cobbler he ever ate. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: i made mine with peaches and apple pie filling, several of the men at church ask who made the cobbler. so i call it a hit. and soooooooooo easy :? My kind of cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :hunf: ahhhh mine were fresh out of the cans :lol: i baked mine the time on the recipe and no problems even changing up the fruits, i tell you if we had had some vanilla ice cream oh my the damage that would have been done :shock:
> i am headed over to moms, we are taking dad today to the nursing home, gotta get all his stuff marked and get tv and movies. hope he has a compatible roomie. i made my mind up after much crying, i am just gonna talk to dad and let him know we are NOT abandoning him, just mom can't do this at home any more, plus remind him again, she will be having knee surgury soon. cause he can make this terrible on us or make do with the situation. love to all
Click to expand...

Southern Gal, sounds like tactful diplomacy needs to become just straight realistic talk. Kindly told words make a harsh reality easier to bear all the way around. Yes, he likely knows that he needs to go to the nursing home, but the delays have been necessary until it can no longer be put off. Good luck and hugs for you as you deal with this.


----------



## Bulldog

Well, once again I tried to write and everything I had typed disappeared. Don't know what is happening
DH has doctors appointment for his chest wound today. It has really taken its dear time healing but he is diabetic.
He is stumbling a lot and has fallen a couple of times. Neuropathy in his feet. Hate to see my sweetheart having such troublesome episodes.
Babysitting my five year old GS while his mother takes a test to be teachers assistant. Sure pray this works out as she will be able to be with kids when they are home and they will be able to go to better school.
Oldest daughter is being seen this a.m for possible kidney stone. Lots going on my way. Need to be at my best back or no.
Marianne...Praying for Mom. Please get your rest. Good nurses will care for Mom in your abscence. Forgot to tell you my Sis lives in Marshall, Arkansas. Is that anywhere near you or Southern Girl...I am also remembering you. Praying Dad will make transition easy on you and Mom
Daralene...I love reading your posts. You are such an endearing lady.
Myfanwy, wish I were close and could help. You sure have a lot in your cup
Sam, love the duck tape.
Joe, hope you are overdoing. 
I do my housework by making a list and dividing the rooms up. One or two a day. I have learned not to be overwhelmed with house and make my family and friends my priority.
Gotta cut this short. Time to get out door. Sending you all my love and best wishes for a wonderful day.


----------



## Bulldog

Joe, sure you know I meant to say hope you are not overdoing. Trying to type in a hurry. God Bless


----------



## gottastch

Sounds like a fun day and what fun coming home to a trained kitty. Any photos of the hat with the sequins? How nice for your son!! See you tomorrow. Oh, it is tomorrow. ;-)[/quote]

Okay, Daralene, here is the photo of my hat. Nothing special, just a rolled brim knit hat. There are many free patterns on the internet; this is the one I used: http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Brim-Hats/Roll-Brim-Hat/ct/1


----------



## 5mmdpns

haha, Kathy (gottastch) someone's head is going to show off the razzle-dazzle and be warm too!!!

Think we need to all head over to Joe P's place and help out with the housework!!! then head over to Marge's place, and then......many hands make light work and get the job done fast!
Then we eat, drink, and be merry!!! :lol:


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> haha, Kathy (gottastch) someone's head is going to show off the razzle-dazzle and be warm too!!!


I thought of that, while I was knitting the hat - hahahaha...this hat might go to dear daughter-in-law, who really likes the razzle-dazzle.  I started another out of what is called "mixed fiber"...acrylic, polyester, nylon and laine(?)...but feels and even looks kinda like wool. More my style :wink:


----------



## jheiens

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, Kathy (gottastch) someone's head is going to show off the razzle-dazzle and be warm too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought of that, while I was knitting the hat - hahahaha...this hat might go to dear daughter-in-law, who really likes the razzle-dazzle.  I started another out of what is called "mixed fiber"...acrylic, polyester, nylon and laine(?)...but feels and even looks kinda like wool. More my style :wink:
Click to expand...

"Laine" is French for wool, if I remember my high school French correctly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gottastch

How silly I am? Thank you Ohio Joy!!!! No wonder the fiber feels "woolish" - oh my, laugh of the day - hahahahahahaha!


----------



## daralene

Southern Gal said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think this would be good using fresh fruit - like fresh peaches or strawberris.
> 
> sam
> 
> i don't know if yours was fresh or not southern gal -
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I made the Dump Cake with double fruit . Baked it over one hour. Turned out like a cobbler. Don't know what I did wrong but it didn't matter. I didn't tell DH that it was a cake. Put it in a bowl, poured a little cream over it and he said its the best cobbler he ever ate. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: i made mine with peaches and apple pie filling, several of the men at church ask who made the cobbler. so i call it a hit. and soooooooooo easy :? My kind of cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :hunf: ahhhh mine were fresh out of the cans :lol: i baked mine the time on the recipe and no problems even changing up the fruits, i tell you if we had had some vanilla ice cream oh my the damage that would have been done :shock:
> i am headed over to moms, we are taking dad today to the nursing home, gotta get all his stuff marked and get tv and movies. hope he has a compatible roomie. i made my mind up after much crying, i am just gonna talk to dad and let him know we are NOT abandoning him, just mom can't do this at home any more, plus remind him again, she will be having knee surgury soon. cause he can make this terrible on us or make do with the situation. love to all
Click to expand...

Hope all goes well. Not an easy day for sure.!!!


----------



## daralene

gottastch said:


> Sounds like a fun day and what fun coming home to a trained kitty. Any photos of the hat with the sequins? How nice for your son!! See you tomorrow. Oh, it is tomorrow. ;-)


Okay, Daralene, here is the photo of my hat. Nothing special, just a rolled brim knit hat. There are many free patterns on the internet; this is the one I used: http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Brim-Hats/Roll-Brim-Hat/ct/1[/quote]

Lovely simple pattern with beautiful yarn and a touch of elegance. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Bulldog said:


> Well, once again I tried to write and everything I had typed disappeared. Don't know what is happening
> DH has doctors appointment for his chest wound today. It has really taken its dear time healing but he is diabetic.
> He is stumbling a lot and has fallen a couple of times. Neuropathy in his feet. Hate to see my sweetheart having such troublesome episodes.
> Babysitting my five year old GS while his mother takes a test to be teachers assistant. Sure pray this works out as she will be able to be with kids when they are home and they will be able to go to better school.
> Oldest daughter is being seen this a.m for possible kidney stone. Lots going on my way. Need to be at my best back or no.
> Marianne...Praying for Mom. Please get your rest. Good nurses will care for Mom in your abscence. Forgot to tell you my Sis lives in Marshall, Arkansas. Is that anywhere near you or Southern Girl...I am also remembering you. Praying Dad will make transition easy on you and Mom
> Daralene...I love reading your posts. You are such an endearing lady.
> Myfanwy, wish I were close and could help. You sure have a lot in your cup
> Sam, love the duck tape.
> Joe, hope you are overdoing.
> I do my housework by making a list and dividing the rooms up. One or two a day. I have learned not to be overwhelmed with house and make my family and friends my priority.
> Gotta cut this short. Time to get out door. Sending you all my love and best wishes for a wonderful day.


Bulldog...Thank you. So glad you are back and it seems you are out of pain, but so sad about DH's chest wound and falling. Hope all works out with teacher's assistant job and better school. Oh no, kidney stone for other DD. So painful. Hope she is ok. Been there and done that... :shock: :shock: So painful.
Got quite a kick out of your typo with telling Joe to over do!!! As Joe would say. He He!!! I can't believe the things I do when I am typing. I should read before I send and make sure I have their/there, to/too correctly. I know them but the mind must play tricks.
What a drag to lose all that you wrote. Happened to someone else I know. The Devil is playing with the computers today. :evil: Let's hope that's all he's playing with. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch wrote:
Happy September to you all! Had a nice visit with the in-laws this past weekend but it always feels so good to get back home. Dear Kitty Cocoa was waiting for us and was rolling over and over and over again at the top of our entryway stairs. We taught her to roll over for treats and when she is happy to see us, she starts rolling - hahaha! Of course there is the expectation of treats at the end of her performances but it felt good to have her nudging us and purring so loudly...ahhhhhh.

Lol, that's too funny, smart kitty too, wonder if I could teach Sphynx to sit? hmm... something to think about anyway. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Who says prayers don't work? Just got news from Stepmothers Doctor, everything is normal, except her vitamin D. It's supposed to be 60 and her's is 6 so tomorrow we go pic up a script for Vitamin D, he called it in to Walmart, and he wants to see her in two months to see if anything changes. Wow, vitamin D. So she's doing a bit of research on that now. 
Thank you all sooooo much, love you all bunches. 
Hugs and kisses. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Southern Gal said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think this would be good using fresh fruit - like fresh peaches or strawberris.
> 
> sam
> 
> i don't know if yours was fresh or not southern gal -
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I made the Dump Cake with double fruit . Baked it over one hour. Turned out like a cobbler. Don't know what I did wrong but it didn't matter. I didn't tell DH that it was a cake. Put it in a bowl, poured a little cream over it and he said its the best cobbler he ever ate. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: i made mine with peaches and apple pie filling, several of the men at church ask who made the cobbler. so i call it a hit. and soooooooooo easy :? My kind of cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :hunf: ahhhh mine were fresh out of the cans :lol: i baked mine the time on the recipe and no problems even changing up the fruits, i tell you if we had had some vanilla ice cream oh my the damage that would have been done :shock:
> i am headed over to moms, we are taking dad today to the nursing home, gotta get all his stuff marked and get tv and movies. hope he has a compatible roomie. i made my mind up after much crying, i am just gonna talk to dad and let him know we are NOT abandoning him, just mom can't do this at home any more, plus remind him again, she will be having knee surgury soon. cause he can make this terrible on us or make do with the situation. love to all
Click to expand...

Hugs and hopes that it all goes much more smoothly than anticipated. I think that your talk to him is a great idea.


----------



## daralene

Got the kitchen floor done with the steamer. It does such a great job and is squeaky clean with no chemicals. :thumbup: :thumbup: Even takes up those black marks from the shoes. We take our shoes off in the house, so someone is sneaking around in their shoes and it isn't me. Hmmmm, must be the elves because DH wouldn't do that. :lol: :lol: :lol: Sometimes I see him trying to sneak by in his shoes and I just pretend I don't see. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
He has a long day today, from 9am till 9pm. Of course he is up at 6:30 so it really is a long day!! I fixed him one of the green drinks with pineapple, banana, and apple in it and he took his supplements, so hope that makes it a little easier. Tomorrow will be this long too. Then work doesn't end when he gets home, but maybe it will tonight, I hope. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Well, once again I tried to write and everything I had typed disappeared. Don't know what is happening
> DH has doctors appointment for his chest wound today. It has really taken its dear time healing but he is diabetic.
> He is stumbling a lot and has fallen a couple of times. Neuropathy in his feet. Hate to see my sweetheart having such troublesome episodes.
> Babysitting my five year old GS while his mother takes a test to be teachers assistant. Sure pray this works out as she will be able to be with kids when they are home and they will be able to go to better school.
> Oldest daughter is being seen this a.m for possible kidney stone. Lots going on my way. Need to be at my best back or no.
> Marianne...Praying for Mom. Please get your rest. Good nurses will care for Mom in your abscence. Forgot to tell you my Sis lives in Marshall, Arkansas. Is that anywhere near you or Southern Girl...I am also remembering you. Praying Dad will make transition easy on you and Mom
> Daralene...I love reading your posts. You are such an endearing lady.
> Myfanwy, wish I were close and could help. You sure have a lot in your cup
> Sam, love the duck tape.
> Joe, hope you are overdoing.
> I do my housework by making a list and dividing the rooms up. One or two a day. I have learned not to be overwhelmed with house and make my family and friends my priority.
> Gotta cut this short. Time to get out door. Sending you all my love and best wishes for a wonderful day.


Goodness, prayers for you, you need endurance for sure to handle all that. Good luck to your DD, I hope it goes well.


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Sounds like a fun day and what fun coming home to a trained kitty. Any photos of the hat with the sequins? How nice for your son!! See you tomorrow. Oh, it is tomorrow. ;-)


Okay, Daralene, here is the photo of my hat. Nothing special, just a rolled brim knit hat. There are many free patterns on the internet; this is the one I used: http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Brim-Hats/Roll-Brim-Hat/ct/1[/quote]

Oooh, that's really pretty, the yarn is fab.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> haha, Kathy (gottastch) someone's head is going to show off the razzle-dazzle and be warm too!!!
> 
> Think we need to all head over to Joe P's place and help out with the housework!!! then head over to Marge's place, and then......many hands make light work and get the job done fast!
> Then we eat, drink, and be merry!!! :lol:


Here, here, I'm with you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> Who says prayers don't work? Just got news from Stepmothers Doctor, everything is normal, except her vitamin D. It's supposed to be 60 and her's is 6 so tomorrow we go pic up a script for Vitamin D, he called it in to Walmart, and he wants to see her in two months to see if anything changes. Wow, vitamin D. So she's doing a bit of research on that now.
> Thank you all sooooo much, love you all bunches.
> Hugs and kisses. :thumbup:


Did he also say to get some sun? I need a certain amount every day or I just don't feel right...I wonder if that's why?



Poledra65 said:


> Lol, that's too funny, smart kitty too, wonder if I could teach Sphynx to sit? hmm... something to think about anyway. lol


I don't know about that, but our boys know certain words. When I say, "Let's get a nummy," they know that means treat, and at night I say, "Let's go to bed," and mine will go and jump on his blankie at the end of the bed (which has to be fixed just right!).


----------



## jheiens

Think we need to all head over to Joe P's place and help out with the housework!!! then head over to Marge's place, and then......many hands make light work and get the job done fast!
Then we eat, drink, and be merry!!! :lol:[/quote]

Here, here, I'm with you. [/quote]

Wouldn't Joe just faint if we all showed up---and in our house-cleaning clothes!!

You know I'd pay to see the look on his face at that moment. hehe, as he says

Ohio Joy :-D :lol:


----------



## preston

sorry i am late today - didn't get out of bed until almost eleven. 

the children had a three hour delay today because of fog - they will go an hour longer this afternoon to make up some of the time - heidi didn't call to say the coffee was on until they were gone - hence the late arising. now i have had breakfast - several cups of coffee - and another cup here at the computer - i am good to go.

we are getting a heavy rain right now - it would be nice if it lasted the rest of the day. it is still so dry.

tomorrow i am spending the day at the local yarn shop - will knit and gab with laurie and catch up on events. am looking for some wool yarn in a bear brown color and some varigated brown eyelash yarn to start a bear. think i will tinker with the pattern a little so i can articulate it.

hope everyone is enjoying the day and doing nice things for themselves. i need to put the oomba to work while i sit and knit - lolololol - as soon as i catch up here.

sam


----------



## preston

oops - double post - sam


----------



## preston

redkimpa - may we have a picture when you are finished with the sunbonnets?

sam



Redkimba said:


> I just finished breakfast and my first cuppa (Scottish Breakfast/Lapsang Souchong). Now I'm waiting for the fence guys to show up to finish the fence. I'm also back to working on the girl sunbonnets. Hopefully I will get that finished between today & tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone who's having problems will get everything worked out.
> 
> I will check back in later.


----------



## gottastch

Daralene - you are a good wife to fix a good energy drink for DH today...start the day out right. Hope the day goes well for him.

Poldedra - my kitty is very treat-oriented so the trick training wasn't hard. She tries to weasel treats out of dear husband by just being cute, however - ha! 

The rolled brim hat yarn was from Hobby Lobby from their "Yarn Bee Sequin" line...couldn't pass it up. The total yarn used for my hat is 2 ounces/60 grams. I still have 1 1/8 ounces/33 grams left from the skein...supposed to be 3.5 ounces in a skein, hmmmmmmm.

Hope the Rx for the vitamin D helps your step-mom. I've been taking it since I hit menopause. I do feel better and my levels have stabilized. 

I agree, many hands do make light work...wonder what Joe would do if we all showed up at his house with dust cloths, brooms, etc. in-hand 

Prayers and hugs to all!!!!!


----------



## daralene

Poledra65 said:


> Who says prayers don't work? Just got news from Stepmothers Doctor, everything is normal, except her vitamin D. It's supposed to be 60 and her's is 6 so tomorrow we go pic up a script for Vitamin D, he called it in to Walmart, and he wants to see her in two months to see if anything changes. Wow, vitamin D. So she's doing a bit of research on that now.
> Thank you all sooooo much, love you all bunches.
> Hugs and kisses. :thumbup:


Wow, that is just wonderful news. Vitamin D is so essential for so many things and they say if we live in the northern hemisphere we just can't get enough. Hope this helps with her problem and Bravo for a doctor who tested for this.!!!


----------



## preston

southern gal - keeping you close in thought and hoping for an easy transfer of your dad. this was not an easy decision for anyone and i know how difficult today will be for you and your mom and dad - remember we are here anytime of night or day for you - hope you check in when you get home.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think this would be good using fresh fruit - like fresh peaches or strawberris.
> 
> sam
> 
> i don't know if yours was fresh or not southern gal -
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, I made the Dump Cake with double fruit . Baked it over one hour. Turned out like a cobbler. Don't know what I did wrong but it didn't matter. I didn't tell DH that it was a cake. Put it in a bowl, poured a little cream over it and he said its the best cobbler he ever ate. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: i made mine with peaches and apple pie filling, several of the men at church ask who made the cobbler. so i call it a hit. and soooooooooo easy :? My kind of cooking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :hunf: ahhhh mine were fresh out of the cans :lol: i baked mine the time on the recipe and no problems even changing up the fruits, i tell you if we had had some vanilla ice cream oh my the damage that would have been done :shock:
> i am headed over to moms, we are taking dad today to the nursing home, gotta get all his stuff marked and get tv and movies. hope he has a compatible roomie. i made my mind up after much crying, i am just gonna talk to dad and let him know we are NOT abandoning him, just mom can't do this at home any more, plus remind him again, she will be having knee surgury soon. cause he can make this terrible on us or make do with the situation. love to all
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says prayers don't work? Just got news from Stepmothers Doctor, everything is normal, except her vitamin D. It's supposed to be 60 and her's is 6 so tomorrow we go pic up a script for Vitamin D, he called it in to Walmart, and he wants to see her in two months to see if anything changes. Wow, vitamin D. So she's doing a bit of research on that now.
> Thank you all sooooo much, love you all bunches.
> Hugs and kisses. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he also say to get some sun? I need a certain amount every day or I just don't feel right...I wonder if that's why?
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's too funny, smart kitty too, wonder if I could teach Sphynx to sit? hmm... something to think about anyway. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about that, but our boys know certain words. When I say, "Let's get a nummy," they know that means treat, and at night I say, "Let's go to bed," and mine will go and jump on his blankie at the end of the bed (which has to be fixed just right!).
Click to expand...

I'm not sure on that, but she does get a fair bit, but until almost 3yrs ago, she and dad lived on Kodiak, AK which has a tendency to have a lack of substantial sun, then with all the stress over the last 3 years, he's thinking it all added up.


----------



## preston

bulldog - you could make a word document and write your post on it - then cut and paste it onto the tea party site. just a thought.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Well, once again I tried to write and everything I had typed disappeared. Don't know what is happening
> DH has doctors appointment for his chest wound today. It has really taken its dear time healing but he is diabetic.
> He is stumbling a lot and has fallen a couple of times. Neuropathy in his feet. Hate to see my sweetheart having such troublesome episodes.
> Babysitting my five year old GS while his mother takes a test to be teachers assistant. Sure pray this works out as she will be able to be with kids when they are home and they will be able to go to better school.
> Oldest daughter is being seen this a.m for possible kidney stone. Lots going on my way. Need to be at my best back or no.
> Marianne...Praying for Mom. Please get your rest. Good nurses will care for Mom in your abscence. Forgot to tell you my Sis lives in Marshall, Arkansas. Is that anywhere near you or Southern Girl...I am also remembering you. Praying Dad will make transition easy on you and Mom
> Daralene...I love reading your posts. You are such an endearing lady.
> Myfanwy, wish I were close and could help. You sure have a lot in your cup
> Sam, love the duck tape.
> Joe, hope you are overdoing.
> I do my housework by making a list and dividing the rooms up. One or two a day. I have learned not to be overwhelmed with house and make my family and friends my priority.
> Gotta cut this short. Time to get out door. Sending you all my love and best wishes for a wonderful day.


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Daralene - you are a good wife to fix a good energy drink for DH today...start the day out right. Hope the day goes well for him.
> 
> Poldedra - my kitty is very treat-oriented so the trick training wasn't hard. She tries to weasel treats out of dear husband by just being cute, however - ha!
> 
> The rolled brim hat yarn was from Hobby Lobby from their "Yarn Bee Sequin" line...couldn't pass it up. The total yarn used for my hat is 2 ounces/60 grams. I still have 1 1/8 ounces/33 grams left from the skein...supposed to be 3.5 ounces in a skein, hmmmmmmm.
> 
> Hope the Rx for the vitamin D helps your step-mom. I've been taking it since I hit menopause. I do feel better and my levels have stabilized.
> 
> I agree, many hands do make light work...wonder what Joe would do if we all showed up at his house with dust cloths, brooms, etc. in-hand
> 
> Prayers and hugs to all!!!!!


Thank you, I'm sure it will.  And we'll be looking forward to a trip to Ft. Collins again too. lol...


----------



## Poledra65

daralene said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says prayers don't work? Just got news from Stepmothers Doctor, everything is normal, except her vitamin D. It's supposed to be 60 and her's is 6 so tomorrow we go pic up a script for Vitamin D, he called it in to Walmart, and he wants to see her in two months to see if anything changes. Wow, vitamin D. So she's doing a bit of research on that now.
> Thank you all sooooo much, love you all bunches.
> Hugs and kisses. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is just wonderful news. Vitamin D is so essential for so many things and they say if we live in the northern hemisphere we just can't get enough. Hope this helps with her problem and Bravo for a doctor who tested for this.!!!
Click to expand...

Yes I agree, he's a good doctor, has a lot of positive reviews when she had researched him too. Dr. Thacker I think is how it's spelled.


----------



## jheiens

I was wondering where you were, Sam, and if you were doing okay. 

I've been canning tomatoes today and made some chocolate pudding for Tim's after-school snack. In fact I'll need to go pick him up shortly but thought I'd check in here first.

Had a PM from Dreamweaver today. She is well but feeling a bit ''antsy'' just now and trying to stay busy and get some exercise also.

Hope you have a great day at the knitting shop.

Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

what a great hat gottastitch - i like the "bling" .

sam



gottastch said:


> Sounds like a fun day and what fun coming home to a trained kitty. Any photos of the hat with the sequins? How nice for your son!! See you tomorrow. Oh, it is tomorrow. ;-)


Okay, Daralene, here is the photo of my hat. Nothing special, just a rolled brim knit hat. There are many free patterns on the internet; this is the one I used: http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Brim-Hats/Roll-Brim-Hat/ct/1[/quote]


----------



## preston

what great news poledra - she should be back to her old self in no time.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Who says prayers don't work? Just got news from Stepmothers Doctor, everything is normal, except her vitamin D. It's supposed to be 60 and her's is 6 so tomorrow we go pic up a script for Vitamin D, he called it in to Walmart, and he wants to see her in two months to see if anything changes. Wow, vitamin D. So she's doing a bit of research on that now.
> Thank you all sooooo much, love you all bunches.
> Hugs and kisses. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

preston said:


> sorry i am late today - didn't get out of bed until almost eleven.
> 
> the children had a three hour delay today because of fog - they will go an hour longer this afternoon to make up some of the time - heidi didn't call to say the coffee was on until they were gone - hence the late arising. now i have had breakfast - several cups of coffee - and another cup here at the computer - i am good to go.
> 
> we are getting a heavy rain right now - it would be nice if it lasted the rest of the day. it is still so dry.
> 
> tomorrow i am spending the day at the local yarn shop - will knit and gab with laurie and catch up on events. am looking for some wool yarn in a bear brown color and some varigated brown eyelash yarn to start a bear. think i will tinker with the pattern a little so i can articulate it.
> 
> hope everyone is enjoying the day and doing nice things for themselves. i need to put the oomba to work while i sit and knit - lolololol - as soon as i catch up here.
> 
> sam


We had a good heavy rain last night, it was needed too, could use a week of rain to get things back to normal here.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, Kathy (gottastch) someone's head is going to show off the razzle-dazzle and be warm too!!!
> 
> Think we need to all head over to Joe P's place and help out with the housework!!! then head over to Marge's place, and then......many hands make light work and get the job done fast!
> Then we eat, drink, and be merry!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, here, I'm with you.
Click to expand...

ok, you organize it and Joe, we will all come with mops and brooms, we leave the choice of cleaning agents to you -- I like plain and natural cleaners. haha, hehe


----------



## Joe P

o'k I have taken 
Sam's advice and some of you chimed in here is the schedule:


Today I will clean the living room and hall I already took Mother to a food bank and need to go and sign the contract on the car I sold to her provider and her husband Jesse.

Tomorrow I clean the Dayroom

Friday I clean the kitchen area and bathrooms.

Saturday Laundry, and clean bedrooms and changing beds and
2nd bathroom

It sounds so simple. Gee, do you think it will work?? I would like a steamer but I don't know what to google. talk at you lataa. I am off to the dealership and then back to clean, clean, and clean. We could all then head over to Marge's place and the lovely ladies in Richardson, Texas. joe. p He He


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> o'k I have taken
> Sam's advice and some of you chimed in here is the schedule:
> 
> Today I will clean the living room and hall I already took Mother to a food bank and need to go and sign the contract on the car I sold to her provider and her husband Jesse.
> 
> Tomorrow I clean the Dayroom
> 
> Friday I clean the kitchen area and bathrooms.
> 
> Saturday Laundry, and clean bedrooms and changing beds and
> 2nd bathroom
> 
> It sounds so simple. Gee, do you think it will work?? I would like a steamer but I don't know what to google. talk at you lataa. I am off to the dealership and then back to clean, clean, and clean. We could all then head over to Marge's place and the lovely ladies in Richardson, Texas. joe. p He He


Joe, with all of us showing up to clean your place, you wouldn't have to clean for another month of Sundays!!! you would just knit and crochet and play with the dogs! I dont know anything about steamers either, seems to me I thought they were a type of boat/ship?? haha hehe 

I just made another jar of pickles and heard the lid snap as it sealed so that is good!!! :lol:


----------



## preston

unfortunately it looks like the rain is over for now - maybe it will dump some on you later nanacaren - we could have used more.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i am late today - didn't get out of bed until almost eleven.
> 
> the children had a three hour delay today because of fog - they will go an hour longer this afternoon to make up some of the time - heidi didn't call to say the coffee was on until they were gone - hence the late arising. now i have had breakfast - several cups of coffee - and another cup here at the computer - i am good to go.
> 
> we are getting a heavy rain right now - it would be nice if it lasted the rest of the day. it is still so dry.
> 
> tomorrow i am spending the day at the local yarn shop - will knit and gab with laurie and catch up on events. am looking for some wool yarn in a bear brown color and some varigated brown eyelash yarn to start a bear. think i will tinker with the pattern a little so i can articulate it.
> 
> hope everyone is enjoying the day and doing nice things for themselves. i need to put the oomba to work while i sit and knit - lolololol - as soon as i catch up here.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> We had a good heavy rain last night, it was needed too, could use a week of rain to get things back to normal here.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

google floor steamer cleaner - here is one of the sites -

http://steamcleanersplus.com/vapor_steam_cleaner_specials.htm?gclid=CMqyhtyDn7ICFaZcMgodoR0ABQ

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Had an eventful night- thank God for surge protection is all I am prepared to say. Bit sleepy this morning as a result- but almost caught up with the dishes. there was a slight tinge of pink in the sunrise- but not worth finding the camera- the rain and wind have done in the flowers we had!
Bread will be baked in a few minutes. The morning news is on- mostly a topic we avoid. And then the local issues- still a lot of problems caused by the earthquakes- over 10,000 aftershocks now. 
thankyou Kate and Bulldog for your thoughts.
Need to work out a game plan today to catch up in the house. So much of what I have to concentrate on is meal preparation.
All my hungry carnivores! 
Happy Wednesday to many- Thursday to Australia! Windy weather forecast here.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> o'k I have taken
> Sam's advice and some of you chimed in here is the schedule:
> 
> Today I will clean the living room and hall I already took Mother to a food bank and need to go and sign the contract on the car I sold to her provider and her husband Jesse.
> 
> Tomorrow I clean the Dayroom
> 
> Friday I clean the kitchen area and bathrooms.
> 
> Saturday Laundry, and clean bedrooms and changing beds and
> 2nd bathroom
> 
> It sounds so simple. Gee, do you think it will work?? I would like a steamer but I don't know what to google. talk at you lataa. I am off to the dealership and then back to clean, clean, and clean. We could all then head over to Marge's place and the lovely ladies in Richardson, Texas. joe. p He He
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, with all of us showing up to clean your place, you wouldn't have to clean for another month of Sundays!!! you would just knit and crochet and play with the dogs! I dont know anything about steamers either, seems to me I thought they were a type of boat/ship?? haha hehe
> 
> I just made another jar of pickles and heard the lid snap as it sealed so that is good!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Truly would be fun if we all got together and made fast work of the cleaning and then sat around and knit. As for cleaning supplies, I think Joe uses all natural.

Mmmmm, those homemade pickles are soooo good. Bring some of those with you.

Joe...I got my one steamer at the hardware and the floor steamer at BJ's if I remember right. I used to order from QVC but haven't in quite a few years, but it could be from there. The one I got my son I think after I found it on Consumer Reports I ordered it from Amazon.com. If you decide to get one, order extra pads, if it takes them. I like to wash mine on sani and like to use a separate one for the bathroom so I need more.


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> We had a good heavy rain last night, it was needed too, could use a week of rain to get things back to normal here.


Us too NanaCaren. We broke the record for amount of rain in a short period of time since the late 1800's. So glad I wasn't out where the flooding was. That happened to me once and I snook into a factory parking lot and sat there hoping nobody would chase me out while I watched the cars literally float and be turning in a circle and further down the road people had to climb out and get on the roof. Not sure I could do that now. Everything is so gorgeous and green now and I don't have to water a thing.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Had an eventful night- thank God for surge protection is all I am prepared to say. Bit sleepy this morning as a result- but almost caught up with the dishes. there was a slight tinge of pink in the sunrise- but not worth finding the camera- the rain and wind have done in the flowers we had!
> Bread will be baked in a few minutes. The morning news is on- mostly a topic we avoid. And then the local issues- still a lot of problems caused by the earthquakes- over 10,000 aftershocks now.
> thankyou Kate and Bulldog for your thoughts.
> Need to work out a game plan today to catch up in the house. So much of what I have to concentrate on is meal preparation.
> All my hungry carnivores!
> Happy Wednesday to many- Thursday to Australia! Windy weather forecast here.


Sounds like quite a storm. You sure didn't need more damage to the flowers and I know you love them.  That sure is a lot of aftershocks. Nature is really kicking up its heels. :roll: I've spent my day cleaning also. Got juicing and blending done for my morning green drink and everything cleaned up. Floors steamed clean, wash in, but looks like I won't make it to the gym as I took a nap. I've never gone this late, but there's always a first time. :?: Tempted to just stay in and try my yoga video. Hope I don't get stuck. :shock: Hope you get a break in all your food preparation. Sounds pretty constant. What a wonderful lady you are making all your own bread and taking care of Fale and the dogs and making your pennies stretch. Wishing you a wonderful day and lots accomplished. :thumbup: It's still very early Thurs., morning for you. All the best. ;-)


----------



## Dreamweaver

purl2diva said:


> Dreamweaver, I hope you can now enjoy some stress free time with your husband and family. You know in your heart that you have done all that was possible for your mom.
> Wisconsin Joy


Therein lies the rub.. I have *not* done all I could do for mom... and she really doesn't ask that much.... I just am having to say "no" - didn't expect this, didn't ask for this and can't/won't personally handle the stress, even if it is self imposed and have her in a situation that I can't fully suport or think is best for her or making her happy. Hate to let anyone down... mom, brothers, whatever... but I sure do think a little relief or a stay with them for a week or two would have made a big difference..... (And I do have some health related anxieties that make me less than accomodating right now. They will pass, but the added stress is not helping me get better either.)

Your advise is so good for those of us not wanting to become burdens to our children. I have used this whole stressful thing to let my girls know that I do not ever want them to go through this..... I don't think it will be a problem for us.... knock on wood... as I only have the 2 girls and my SIL is so fantastic and respectful of elders, I have no fears that they will be supportive.... but I will not let my needs overshadow their lives.... Not happening, no way, no how, never.... (Now, I will be asking that they store my yarn and bring it in to me in batches, till I'm gone.... maybe not the fabric and sewing machines, or even the loom... but I have to have my needles and stash....)


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns Is it possible for you and your DH to go on holidays and one of your siblings stay at your place while you are away said:


> Thanks... Mom has her own house a block away. She does not need help (according to her and brothers...) but she has not driven, nor should she, since she moved here... Not what we expected.... Fails to call if she is having a problem, so I am worried, even when she is fine. I see memory loss... that is to be expected, but WHEN will it be a big problem? I don't think she is admitting that she can't operate certain things around the house. I COULD do more... just not what was expected and not something I want to sustain for the next few years... since DH and I both have some health issues of our own.... I also don't think she is really happy.... so plenty of guilt to go around... But, no one will see it till they live it and I will be getting relief.... even if it is at the expense of some bad feelings and lots of regrets... This getting old just is not for wimps.......


----------



## Lurker 2

Daralene- the 'storm' was inside the house! it is the South Island that is getting the worst of this weather. There are some things however, one should not discuss in public forum!! Just wish I had some of Joe's enthusiasm for cleaning. 
Apparently trees are being uprooted and power lines are down in parts of the South Island- the isobars on the satelite map show very strong westerlies.


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> joe - i do worry about you - your health and your general well being. i know you kept a spotless b&b - but remember none of us are spring chickens anymore - as bad as we would want to be - i just think you go at your cleaning a little too much. i read a blog by a woman south of indianapolis - her idea is to do a drawer and a room a day. not a bad thing i am thinking. that way everything looks good and you don't tire yourself out getting it done. i bet you were an overachiever in everything you did. we want you here - in good health - for a long time - so you take it easy - listen to your elders. lol
> I'll second that..... The older I get, the farther my standards have fallen. If this house *had* a basement, that is where they would be right now. Of course, it helps that we call my one DD "Messy Jessy" for good reason so she can't be complaining when she visits and the "neatniks", friend or family know.... come see me, anytime. If you are looking for a really clean house...... not so much........ I'm too old to be highly embarrassed any more and the Health Dept. hasn't shut me down.... YET. RELAX, Joe......
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Sam you are probably right and i will listen to your comment for this week. I will take Mother to a Chinese Buffet tomorrow for Labor Day. We will have pork ribs on the Bar B Que tomorrow here at home in the evening. I don't eat much chinese with non gluten food plan going so far but I will try to get a few things to sit and visit with Mom and then a long drive in the park by the river.
> 
> Step son is over with family working on his 1990 truck to get it running better to have it for work this week. He has a margarita party tonight so we will have an evening to ourselves. It will seem odd. He is a nice guy but it is nice to have a little space to ourselves here.
> 
> You all have a nice evening. I need to just relax tonight and tomorrow. joe p.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Joe P said:


> o'k I have taken
> Sam's advice and some of you chimed in here is the schedule:
> 
> Today I will clean the living room and hall I already took Mother to a food bank and need to go and sign the contract on the car I sold to her provider and her husband Jesse.
> 
> Tomorrow I clean the Dayroom
> 
> Friday I clean the kitchen area and bathrooms.
> 
> Saturday Laundry, and clean bedrooms and changing beds and
> 2nd bathroom
> 
> It sounds so simple. Gee, do you think it will work?? I would like a steamer but I don't know what to google. talk at you lataa. I am off to the dealership and then back to clean, clean, and clean. We could all then head over to Marge's place and the lovely ladies in Richardson, Texas. joe. p He He


Floor steamer? I have a Shark that I got at Costco a few years ago, I LOVE it.


----------



## Poledra65

myfanwy said:


> Had an eventful night- thank God for surge protection is all I am prepared to say. Bit sleepy this morning as a result- but almost caught up with the dishes. there was a slight tinge of pink in the sunrise- but not worth finding the camera- the rain and wind have done in the flowers we had!
> Bread will be baked in a few minutes. The morning news is on- mostly a topic we avoid. And then the local issues- still a lot of problems caused by the earthquakes- over 10,000 aftershocks now.
> thankyou Kate and Bulldog for your thoughts.
> Need to work out a game plan today to catch up in the house. So much of what I have to concentrate on is meal preparation.
> All my hungry carnivores!
> Happy Wednesday to many- Thursday to Australia! Windy weather forecast here.


Well, hopefully tonight will be much less eventful, and yes, I agree with surge protection, handles all kinds of events.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Kaye, could do with some oomph power!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

OK - guys.... I *will* catch up... eventually... but a long week-end has left you all very chatty.... I'm somewhere around page 26.... miles to go BUT......

THANK YOU all for your concerns and support.... Yes, I'm antsy and can't sit still. (Can't concentrate on knitting or sit at computer much... got to move.) Yes, I'm feeling super guilty, Yes, I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around what is going to happen, how, when, who will be hurt, blamed, how I will handle different situations and conersations (guardedly and non-commitally for sure.).... yada, yada.... BUT, it will all work out... I will live with the consequences.... I'm not going to be happy about it anytime soon and it will be a couple of really tough months.... BUT - what is done is done.... When it is all over, I hope that DH and I will get back into a routine that is just what we need, and enjoy our days without stress and continue to enjoy our own family. That should help us both out with our lingering health issues and we'll get back to being a little healthier and able to cope with all things better. Stress just isn't good for anyone..... YA'LL HEAR THAT!!!!!

I also hope that we can keep damage to my family minimal.... but I can even live with that not going so well.... It's not like we all live together..... and we are all pretty nice, loving and civil people. It may be *different*... but life changes anyhow.... Sad, but true.

I want you all to know how much your support and input has meant..... This has been such a safe place to vent... not knowing what to do - not really knowing what to think... All your insites have been so valued..... and there is nothing like hands on life experiences you have shared to make me feel not quite such a monster.... I'm still going to vent *occasionally*.... because I know I am safe in your hands and there are going to be some rough days ahead...... but it is also my wish to be supportive of all of you....... Enjoy each other's company.... keep up with each other's lives...... try some of these great recipes.... In other words,,,,, live our lives.

I'm going to be fine, the sooner the better..... THANk YOU ALl.... I mean that from the very bottom of my heart. What great friends....... Even when I'm not around, you are always in my thoughts... just having to take a couple work breaks, exercise breaks and stuff..... Going to be going to a lot of sports events on week-ends for a bit...... but I'm around,,,, thinking of you, and forever thankful for you..... Thanks for caring..... and for always letting me know it and having my back.... You know, they do wear wings in Paradise, and you have all earned them....

I'm going to have a glass of wine and *try* to read all the new stuff.... The first sip... is a toast to all of you.... You all have a place in my heart..... THANK YOU.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Joe, there is a website, mainly for people like me that are disorganized and have too much clutter in there homes, called Flylady. I think the address is Flylady.com. It tells you what chores, cleaning, to do everyday. Even though you don't need the other stuff, it might help you slow down and do a little daily. Choice #2 is to send some of your cleaning desires, habits, and energy to me! I actually hope you can figure out a way to do the second one as I really need it!


And Joe, IF you do the second.... remember that Pammie and I live VERY close to each other..... if any of those things get sidetracked... I'll be happy to pick them up..... I used to start at the back of the house, ceiling to floor and did EVERYTHING. it took a couple days,or a very full day. that left another day for the laundry and the yard just sort of happened when I was outside more...... I now think my new approach will be wetwork one day..... Then a room at a time, one a day.... no work after noon..... Time to move on to a "reward" activity. If I'm consistent,,, maybe nothing will look "spit and polished" but it should look pretty OK, given that all my friendw are getting older and, hopefully, don't have great detail eyesight!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. now for the surprise.. I've finished my bear.. his name is Bubby Bear (my Mom named him) now if I can get the picture to post.. :lol:


Bubby is a beauty - perfectly coordinated ribbon and love his little* pinwheel*.... He looks like he's just in from a great day at the County Fair.... Great yarn.... I *must* make one of these or a dog sometime. They are just all too cute...


----------



## Lurker 2

That is really good to hear from you Jynx- well aware that issues will not disappear- but at least you seem to be keeping as positive as possible- love and (((hugs))), Julie.


----------



## Sorlenna

Myfanwy/Julie, add my "oomph" to the others! And dear Jynx, don't sell yourself short--if you have reached the end of your rope in doing for your mom, then yes, you _have_ done all you can at this point. I know that some guilt remains (doesn't it always?!) but I don't think anyone could reasonably say you should do more, given the situation you and DH find yourselves in health wise.

I have read up to the end, and my heart goes out to all those with parent/spouse/health issues...I think we all need a little rest and knitting therapy...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Jinx, when you get out your glass of wine, take the phone off the hook and enjoy! here is a toast to you and may it renew your spirit! we all pray for you and what you are going through. You can vent your frustrations and stress, I call it sharing the burden.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Myfanwy/Julie, add my "oomph" to the others! And dear Jynx, don't sell yourself short--if you have reached the end of your rope in doing for your mom, then yes, you _have_ done all you can at this point. I know that some guilt remains (doesn't it always?!) but I don't think anyone could reasonably say you should do more, given the situation you and DH find yourselves in health wise.
> 
> I have read up to the end, and my heart goes out to all those with parent/spouse/health issues...I think we all need a little rest and knitting therapy...


Working on the knitting therapy! Almost got the vacuuming under control!


----------



## Joe P

O'k dream weaver, how nice to hear from you. Did I miss the outcome of the "Come To Jesus Meeting" you had with your brothers? If you don't want everyone to hear it again please pm me, pleaseeeeeeee.... You are one of my ladies in Richardson, right? he he. You folks up there are having it cooler now, right? It is still in the 100's down here. I got the living room dusted from top to bottom but will do hall and floors in both tomorrow. I got so hot even with the a/c on.

Mother went to the other food bank and got great things but that takes time, registering her in and then waiting for them to give her the groceries and then getting her back in the vehicle, out of the vehicle with the walker and all and then in the house and go through it all and organizing it and putting it all away. It really is quite a job for her so I stuck my neck in there and did a lot of it. I plan to cut her hair this week end. Hopefully Sunday after church and i will look at Costco for a steamer for the floors. 

We got some mice in the cottage and Kee Kee Our cat got one and then we trapped a few. Our neighbor asked us if our mice were hispanic or Mexican or Spanish? I said no. He said they put out Mexican cheese in their traps and the mice loved it. Go figure, he is kind of funny. he he. I have peanut butter mice as they love that. We have only had a field mouse once or twice and now with the drought down here they are seeking water, we think. sooooo we are getting a few more. I don't like the little pesky things, I have to sanitize everything in the mornings afraid for disease.

My Grandmother had them on the farm and I remember her shaking them off dish towels as if that is just the way it was. I was so shaken and kind of got a little sick and she said get with it that is part of life in the old west. humpf!!!!

I know her house was spotless but there were the pesky things there always. I hated that in that old farm house. But i nev er made comment again. I now have terminix come and set traps and we do too. It is much better here though.


----------



## 5mmdpns

haha, Joe, my Canadian mice are pb lovers too!! gets them every time! I am upset that I have to give them my pb though. :hunf:


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> Today I felt like getting rid of everything and moving ...somewhere! But, I know that would not be wise. I just hate cleaning in any form!
> 
> Got a call from the credit card company yesterday asking me if I had transfered almost $900 dollars to Western Union. It was for CASH! Needless to say, I have been compromised, so no credit card until I get my new one. You know what that makes me want to do? You got it, buy, buy, buy! Especially yarn! I hope I lose the desire by the time I do get my new card.


OUCH... That is scary but so glad the company called you.... (If you need a real yarn fix, come shop in my closet... I NEED to get rid of some of this....) As to the cleaning out.... after seeing all that mom has held on to.... I want to go through every closet, drawer, box... give the kids anything they want now, reduce my closet yet again..... (I don't wear all that stuff, ieven if I did get back to the smallest sizes.. and DHsure doesn't need a whole closet full of sits and dress shirts....) Of course, the yarn and material stays - for now.. but I even want to cull that..... Now, if I only could make myself move....... I think I just need someone to sit with me while I do it and say,,,, GO, GO, MAYBE KEEP, GO, GO.... I also have a friend down the road a bit who has a garage, 2 extra bedrooms and a 2 story barn full of all the stuff from her folks, his folks, his aunt, and on and on..... I NEVER want to see that much stuff in one place in my life!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Ask4j said:


> Fleamarket
> 
> Today I went to a wonderful, correction, absolutely wonderful flea market that I have attended nearly every year with a very dear friend. I found some wonderful pieces. A water pitcher, a stemmed glass and a martini stemmed glass in post civil war Victorian era soda glass--I call it gaudy Victorian--not of any particular value but because it is old (150 years)and usually doesn't sell, I love it and have started collecting for my patio parties.


LOVE that pitcher.... I like pitchers anyhow, but that is terrific.... I like the phrase victorian gaudy.... It is fun to do a table with lots of bits and pieces too.....


----------



## oddball

gottastch said:


> Sounds like a fun day and what fun coming home to a trained kitty. Any photos of the hat with the sequins? How nice for your son!! See you tomorrow. Oh, it is tomorrow. ;-)


Okay, Daralene, here is the photo of my hat. Nothing special, just a rolled brim knit hat. There are many free patterns on the internet; this is the one I used: http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Brim-Hats/Roll-Brim-Hat/ct/1[/quote]

What a beautiful yarn Kathy. I saw something similar today at my knit and knatter group, in black and silver. I was surprised at how soft the sequins were.


----------



## preston

jynx - i know "could have - would have - should have - regrets - we all have them to some degree or other - however - and i do mean this sincerely - i feel you should have not regrets - you have been there for your mother more than the brothers - they have no clue - it is alright to be a bit selfish right now - you and your husband need to concentrate on your own health issues - i agree - getting old is not for whimps - but it is a lot easier if you have your health. it is hard to let go - easy for me to say - i just hope you can come to terms with the way things are - and start taking care of yourself and your husband. you should have had me there at the meeting - i would have told them the way things were and what they were going to do about it - lol.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> 5mmdpns Is it possible for you and your DH to go on holidays and one of your siblings stay at your place while you are away said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... Mom has her own house a block away. She does not need help (according to her and brothers...) but she has not driven, nor should she, since she moved here... Not what we expected.... Fails to call if she is having a problem, so I am worried, even when she is fine. I see memory loss... that is to be expected, but WHEN will it be a big problem? I don't think she is admitting that she can't operate certain things around the house. I COULD do more... just not what was expected and not something I want to sustain for the next few years... since DH and I both have some health issues of our own.... I also don't think she is really happy.... so plenty of guilt to go around... But, no one will see it till they live it and I will be getting relief.... even if it is at the expense of some bad feelings and lots of regrets... This getting old just is not for wimps.......
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> It was interesting, we were ambitious (stupid) and parked below and walked up, not such a great idea when you are in moderate condition at best. lol...the walk down was easy peasy.  But I'd do it all again, I'm just going to get back to exercising regularly first. :roll:


Great pictures, but they make me thirsty just looking at them... We did that in CO..... bit off a bit too much at one of the mesas... what with altitude .. but at least not the heat.


----------



## preston

jynx - maybe if you would just set a time limit - say two hours - do what you can do in two hours and then do something nice for yourself like maybe two hours of knitting, etc. then you could do another two hours and call it a day. it works for me - most of the time.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I felt like getting rid of everything and moving ...somewhere! But, I know that would not be wise. I just hate cleaning in any form!
> 
> Got a call from the credit card company yesterday asking me if I had transfered almost $900 dollars to Western Union. It was for CASH! Needless to say, I have been compromised, so no credit card until I get my new one. You know what that makes me want to do? You got it, buy, buy, buy! Especially yarn! I hope I lose the desire by the time I do get my new card.
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH... That is scary but so glad the company called you.... (If you need a real yarn fix, come shop in my closet... I NEED to get rid of some of this....) As to the cleaning out.... after seeing all that mom has held on to.... I want to go through every closet, drawer, box... give the kids anything they want now, reduce my closet yet again..... (I don't wear all that stuff, ieven if I did get back to the smallest sizes.. and DHsure doesn't need a whole closet full of sits and dress shirts....) Of course, the yarn and material stays - for now.. but I even want to cull that..... Now, if I only could make myself move....... I think I just need someone to sit with me while I do it and say,,,, GO, GO, MAYBE KEEP, GO, GO.... I also have a friend down the road a bit who has a garage, 2 extra bedrooms and a 2 story barn full of all the stuff from her folks, his folks, his aunt, and on and on..... I NEVER want to see that much stuff in one place in my life!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

bellestarr12 said:


> Sadly (I suppose) there's no hope of my brother deciding to become involved if it involves taking any responsibility :roll: Mom's 89 and he still wants her to take care of him - and his wife, and his children. I'm so glad she's here in AZ near us and not in Idaho near or with him!


I have a dear friend with a brother whose wife is confined to a wheelchair... he,without invitation moved himself and her into Mom's trailer home,,, and expected mom, a new widow and not in great health, to take care of him, wife and any children that might come up, physically and financially. He had already lost one daughter to be raised by others, since he takes no responsibility for anything. Not on speaking terms with his own children. Sister finally had to demand he move out, check what he took with him and change the locks. Some people just never stop being takers..... even mom could no longer turn a blind eye. And you are right, it is very sad......


----------



## Dreamweaver

bettyirene said:


> Me too - just don't like 'em raw


That brought back a memory. I used to grab one out of the storage bin by the back door when I was leaving for school at eat it raw....... on the days I didn't make awful bread and tomato paste pizza...... I don't think the habit lasted long......


----------



## Dreamweaver

myfanwy said:


> It is a chip off one of the ankle bones- I know from experience how painful that can be- does not look much on the xray!


Darn..... Sorry to hear that.... It doesn't have to be big to hurt like the dickens. Maybe the cast will be enough of a drag that he will be temporarily more content to stay in one place.... You are sure getting it with both barrels here lately. Hope things take a new turn for the better SOON....


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Daralene- the 'storm' was inside the house! it is the South Island that is getting the worst of this weather. There are some things however, one should not discuss in public forum!! Just wish I had some of Joe's enthusiasm for cleaning.
> Apparently trees are being uprooted and power lines are down in parts of the South Island- the isobars on the satelite map show very strong westerlies.


Oh, you made me laugh. We've all had those type of storms from time to time. That's why the TP wishes we could all be nearer to one another and just go to someone's house and whip it into shape, sit and knit and laugh and have a good time together. I was picturing lightning outside, but it was inside. :shock: You are a very creative person and most creative people need maids. Now if only creative people had the money for a maid, but that is hardly ever the case. :? Sounds like some pretty good outside storms south of you...


----------



## Lurker 2

Jynx,
One of Mum's favourite sayings was 'it never rains but it pours' that is sort of the story of my life, but you do learn to hang in there!
Hope you are getting some quality time for yourself!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> Hasn't been a good day today... just sad, Mom asked me to seriously start planning her wishes. Wants me to contact the local funeral home and prepay for her cremation, purchase the small casket and make the final arrangements for the plot in her family section in a small southern Arkansas cemetery. On top of the rain, it's been just a very depressing day for me. I know she just wants to know this is all done, I respect that. I have talked and purchased her place in the family plot. I have the savings for her funeral expenses, have told her it is taken care of but she wants to hear it from the funeral home personally.


Just remember though, once she is satisfied that all is in place, she can not worry about it and you can say,,,,,it is all OK when we need it mom,,, but that isn't now...... I know, that isn't much,,,, but there is some peace in knowing that all is handled. It is still sad and makes for a tough day.

When my BIL died unexpectedly, we were talking about such things. G and i konw what we want but haven't done anything about it.... Guess who has? Our youngest DD has everything in place, paid for, signed for her and this was before she had cancer...... Now, if she just tells me or her sister *where* those papers are..... Probably filed beautifully.... fingers crossed because she can make the biggest mess known to man before she gets things sorted just so...


----------



## Dreamweaver

orcagrandma said:


> Okay I'm finished and ready to send. It is a onesie with a headband with the little feather on it. I hope they like it. For those of you out their around the world, OU is Oklahoma Univ.'s football team and are the Sooners. Their colors are crimson and cream, so I made a onesie with a headband for a friends new baby girl out in California in hopes of reminding her where her roots are. LOL I sort of embellished on a simple onesie. My duplicate stitching sort of turned out. I'm happy with the outcome.


The neighbors behind me live and breath OU. I;ve machine embroidered gloves, the boy's room has the field and all oU stuff painted in one wall with his birth datye and time as the score,,,,, They would have paid big bucks for your little outfit when Caroline was born.... It is fantastic and the feather...... just too much... Great, great outfit..... She is going to LOVE it.....


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene- the 'storm' was inside the house! it is the South Island that is getting the worst of this weather. There are some things however, one should not discuss in public forum!! Just wish I had some of Joe's enthusiasm for cleaning.
> Apparently trees are being uprooted and power lines are down in parts of the South Island- the isobars on the satelite map show very strong westerlies.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you made me laugh. We've all had those type of storms from time to time. That's why the TP wishes we could all be nearer to one another and just go to someone's house and whip it into shape, sit and knit and laugh and have a good time together. I was picturing lightning outside, but it was inside. :shock: You are a very creative person and most creative people need maids. Now if only creative people had the money for a maid, but that is hardly ever the case. :? Sounds like some pretty good outside storms south of you...
Click to expand...

Actually the household help is supposed to be contacting us soon- I am so looking forward to that, got the vacuum cleaner around - Ringo sheds so much hair for a little boy well medium size boy, but I knew that about corgis. Would not mind acquiring a Roomba- but they come up only occasionally in 'infomercials' which I seldom bother to watch!

the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> The neighbors behind me live and breath OU. I;ve machine embroidered gloves, the boy's room has the field and all oU stuff painted in one wall with his birth datye and time as the score,,,,, They would have paid big bucks for your little outfit when Caroline was born.... It is fantastic and the feather...... just too much... Great, great outfit..... She is going to LOVE it.....


So good to see you on here Jynx. Take time when you need and come back when you need. We are always thinking of you!!! I think Mother is often synonymous with guilt and now we have lived long enough that the tables have turned and Daughter is now synonymous with guilt. It is disappointing with all the dreams you had for your mother and so sad it didn't go as you had all planned. Truly no reason to feel guilty but we acknowledge how you are feeling and hope you can work through it. Maybe we can never live up to our expectations in this type of situation. I hope you will remember the special moments that you have gotten to have on better days with your mom and family and that will be what occupies your mind and heart in time.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## Dreamweaver

KATIE B - HAPPY BIRTHDAY... on the occasion of a milestone..... I'm just a tiny bit late....bt it still is a new day in your brand new year.... Glad you hada great time.


----------



## Dreamweaver

OK... I'm up to page 47. Time for dinner.... I will get that Microwave German Potato Salad on here eventually... just want to catch up first, or I never will......


----------



## daralene

Oooh, cute boa scarves. You have been busy!!!


----------



## daralene

Hey Marianne ....Hope you will find out something from the tests they are doing on your mother and that they can help her. You might break a record for time in the hospital if you keep this up. Not the kind of record we want you to break.
Hugs,
Daralene


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver...German potato salad. One of my favorites!!


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene- the 'storm' was inside the house! it is the South Island that is getting the worst of this weather. There are some things however, one should not discuss in public forum!! Just wish I had some of Joe's enthusiasm for cleaning.
> Apparently trees are being uprooted and power lines are down in parts of the South Island- the isobars on the satelite map show very strong westerlies.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you made me laugh. We've all had those type of storms from time to time. That's why the TP wishes we could all be nearer to one another and just go to someone's house and whip it into shape, sit and knit and laugh and have a good time together. I was picturing lightning outside, but it was inside. :shock: You are a very creative person and most creative people need maids. Now if only creative people had the money for a maid, but that is hardly ever the case. :? Sounds like some pretty good outside storms south of you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the household help is supposed to be contacting us soon- I am so looking forward to that, got the vacuum cleaner around - Ringo sheds so much hair for a little boy well medium size boy, but I knew that about corgis. Would not mind acquiring a Roomba- but they come up only occasionally in 'infomercials' which I seldom bother to watch!
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
Click to expand...

The scarves are lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Oooh, cute boa scarves. You have been busy!!!


I am into 'mindless' at the moment- although I have started a larger feather and fan lapghan I think is the term they use- but I need more yarn for that! Next week with luck!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene-
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
> 
> 
> 
> The scarves are lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks NanaCaren! there are some really bright colours available in the eyelash- and who can see any mistakes?!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene-
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
> 
> 
> 
> The scarves are lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks NanaCaren! there are some really bright colours available in the eyelash- and who can see any mistakes?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am working on s scarf for Chrissy in their school colors, so far I have started over three times. Just can't get it to look the way I want it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## purl2diva

Dreamweaver said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I felt like getting rid of everything and moving ...somewhere! But, I know that would not be wise. I just hate cleaning in any form!
> 
> Got a call from the credit card company yesterday asking me if I had transfered almost $900 dollars to Western Union. It was for CASH! Needless to say, I have been compromised, so no credit card until I get my new one. You know what that makes me want to do? You got it, buy, buy, buy! Especially yarn! I hope I lose the desire by the time I do get my new card.
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH... That is scary but so glad the company called you.... (If you need a real yarn fix, come shop in my closet... I NEED to get rid of some of this....) As to the cleaning out.... after seeing all that mom has held on to.... I want to go through every closet, drawer, box... give the kids anything they want now, reduce my closet yet again..... (I don't wear all that stuff, ieven if I did get back to the smallest sizes.. and DHsure doesn't need a whole closet full of sits and dress shirts....) Of course, the yarn and material stays - for now.. but I even want to cull that..... Now, if I only could make myself move....... I think I just need someone to sit with me while I do it and say,,,, GO, GO, MAYBE KEEP, GO, GO.... I also have a friend down the road a bit who has a garage, 2 extra bedrooms and a 2 story barn full of all the stuff from her folks, his folks, his aunt, and on and on..... I NEVER want to see that much stuff in one place in my life!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I agree with you. I have tried to declutter, get a good start and then get sidetracked by other activities and somehow I never get back to it. Maybe Sam's idea of setting aside a finite amount of time to work on clearing out and then treat yourself to something more pleasant for the same time period. That might work--it seems more palatable anyway.

I will have to look in to steam cleaners as I have the world's worst kitchen floor --vinyl with a stone like appearance so that the dirt collects in the little grooves. The only way to get it really clean is to get on my bad knees and use a scrub brush. As you can imagine that doesn't happen as often as it should.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene-
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
> 
> 
> 
> The scarves are lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks NanaCaren! there are some really bright colours available in the eyelash- and who can see any mistakes?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am working on s scarf for Chrissy in their school colors, so far I have started over three times. Just can't get it to look the way I want it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

daralene said:


> The Gym Saga....The first time in about 6 months or more that I got to the gym to swim and the pool was closed. Ok, not a total loss, I will do the sauna and steam room. Go to change in locker room and I have a pair of glasses on my head and am wearing a pair to see through. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Used the sauna and went to go into the steam room and the steam room is closed. Quick trip to the gym but I did make the effort. Maybe I will do my yoga tape. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh yes, and that mild rain became torrential and just for the time that I was out in it. Not bad now that I am home. :shock: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Laughing with you... When I went over the other day, decided that steam might not be best for fungal infection so was looking forward to sauna after pool walking for a couple hours... NADA..... No drying effect, no extra warmth... By the time I finished changing into workout clothes, DH (who drove separately and later) thought I was gone and left before I joined him..... Apparently failed to notice my car parked very near him..... Makes me wonder if he looks when he backs up!!!! Oh well,, you get points for good intentions..... (I've yet to get out the dance exercise thing DH gave me...... must have total privacy... the laughter would be so loud, I wouldn't be able to hear the music!!)


----------



## preston

love the scarves myfanwy - is that all eyelast or did you use another yarn with it?

sam



myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene- the 'storm' was inside the house! it is the South Island that is getting the worst of this weather. There are some things however, one should not discuss in public forum!! Just wish I had some of Joe's enthusiasm for cleaning.
> Apparently trees are being uprooted and power lines are down in parts of the South Island- the isobars on the satelite map show very strong westerlies.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you made me laugh. We've all had those type of storms from time to time. That's why the TP wishes we could all be nearer to one another and just go to someone's house and whip it into shape, sit and knit and laugh and have a good time together. I was picturing lightning outside, but it was inside. :shock: You are a very creative person and most creative people need maids. Now if only creative people had the money for a maid, but that is hardly ever the case. :? Sounds like some pretty good outside storms south of you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the household help is supposed to be contacting us soon- I am so looking forward to that, got the vacuum cleaner around - Ringo sheds so much hair for a little boy well medium size boy, but I knew that about corgis. Would not mind acquiring a Roomba- but they come up only occasionally in 'infomercials' which I seldom bother to watch!
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Tessadele said:


> Somehow I have managed to get a throat infection, which is a bit of an insult after all those horrible antibiotics I took all last week. I have to go to London tomorrow to see my DGS awarded his Master's degree at UCL, & I can't let him down he's so looking forward to our being there. We've said we'll stay over & I know I'll want to come home, there's nothing as good as your own bed when you feel rough is there? Never mind, a couple of pills, a brave face & a smile is all I need to get through, won't be the first time!! I'm sure the family will all be too excited for me to get a word in anyway.
> Myfanwy, I wish I could be there to take you & Fale to the Drs. I'm sure my driving would take his mind off the pain, & we could go & have a look at the totem pole too. I liked the trees photo you posted yesterday, the top branches looked just like stars. What sort are they?
> 
> Tessa


Get better quick..... Don't let up with Dr....... That is how this darned fungal infection started...... I may never trust an antibiotic, inhaler, steroid, or cough suppresant again......... Seriously, follow through..... and be sure it is gone..... these things seem to morph into something worse that we started with..... Congrats to GS... That is wuite the accomlishment.... Your smile will be all you need to say....... That and a big hug......


----------



## pammie1234

OUCH... That is scary but so glad the company called you.... (If you need a real yarn fix, come shop in my closet... I NEED to get rid of some of this....) As to the cleaning out.... after seeing all that mom has held on to.... I want to go through every closet, drawer, box... give the kids anything they want now, reduce my closet yet again..... (I don't wear all that stuff, ieven if I did get back to the smallest sizes.. and DHsure doesn't need a whole closet full of sits and dress shirts....) Of course, the yarn and material stays - for now.. but I even want to cull that..... Now, if I only could make myself move....... I think I just need someone to sit with me while I do it and say,,,, GO, GO, MAYBE KEEP, GO, GO.... I also have a friend down the road a bit who has a garage, 2 extra bedrooms and a 2 story barn full of all the stuff from her folks, his folks, his aunt, and on and on..... I NEVER want to see that much stuff in one place in my life!!!!!![/quote]

I really need to go through more things even though I did that a few years ago. It just keeps mounting up!

I have worked all week and think I am going to bed. It is only 8:00! I rarely go to bed this early. Same last night. I guess I am just tired! I also have not knitted in the last 2 days. This is frustrating! But, I don't want to make a mistake and waste my time, so since my brain is foggy, I'm just going to wait!

Thoughts and prayers are with you all!


----------



## preston

we got agout half an inch with this afternoons rain - now it is extra muggy - makes it feel warmer than it ascually is. would like to think we will get more tomorrow.

will not be going to the lys tomorrow - laurie is quite ill - will not be there. darn. i was looking forward to it. maybe i will just go and look for some wool yarn and and varigated eyelash yarn and start a bear.

i have two sweaters on the needles and when they are finished that is it unless someone has a baby that i know. hence the bear - i need to work on some dishrags also - think i will work on some christmas ones.

also want to make some little christmas decorations to use as ties on this years christmas gifts.

sam


----------



## jheiens

Wisconsin Joy---

I have a scrub brush on a long handle that I 've used for the inappropriate 2" x2" ceramic tiles in my kitcher and the pavers in the 1st floor bathroom. Saves the knees!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver

daralene said:


> Tessa... Got a kick out of you saying Fale would forget his pain if you were driving. Picturing that now. Yes, it would be wonderful if we all lived closer and could really be there for one another.


He would forget his pain if I were driving too.... He would be fast cured and running to destination..... No crazy, directionally challenged chauffeur for him!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

purl2diva said:


> I will have to look in to steam cleaners as I have the world's worst kitchen floor --vinyl with a stone like appearance so that the dirt collects in the little grooves. The only way to get it really clean is to get on my bad knees and use a scrub brush. As you can imagine that doesn't happen as often as it should.
> 
> Wisconsin Joy


I have given up hope for my kitchen floor...it's ancient linoleum but I'm sure the landlord won't replace it until something drastic happens. We have a big rug in there!

My shawl #3 is going well for a change! I guess third time's the charm after all? I'll try and get a picture of it tomorrow when the light's better. Even if it's still hot outside, the earlier sunsets tell us autumn is coming.


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> . I'm going to make apple butter and some apply jelly tomorrow  My tomatoes are still producing a lot and I still have a lot of blossoms too. I canned some spaghetti sauce, before we left for the weekend, and am now excited to work with the apples before the next tomatoes are ready to harvest.
> 
> DS got a promotion at his work and started today managing a jewelry store of a well known chain. He is super excited as he has been filling in for a manager on maternity leave and did a good job. His life is finally on the up-swing and I am elated that he is so happy and so ready for this challenge. Now maybe if all the stars line up right, I will have grandbabies before too long
> 
> Prayers and hugs to everyone. Lots of interesting reading this week, so far. Good job Sam, as always! Time for bed and I will look forward to having a "cuppa" with you all tomorrow.
> 
> Kathy


LOVE apple butter.... dark brown... lots of cinnamon.... YUM...Congrats to DS. Goes to show his good work ethic has paid off....


----------



## Lurker 2

preston said:


> love the scarves myfanwy - is that all eyelast or did you use another yarn with it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene- quote]
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just eyelash, Sam, I worked on 7mm and 6.5mm needles, so it is really very fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gym Saga....The first time in about 6 months or more that I got to the gym to swim and the pool was closed. Ok, not a total loss, I will do the sauna and steam room. Go to change in locker room and I have a pair of glasses on my head and am wearing a pair to see through. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Used the sauna and went to go into the steam room and the steam room is closed. Quick trip to the gym but I did make the effort. Maybe I will do my yoga tape. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh yes, and that mild rain became torrential and just for the time that I was out in it. Not bad now that I am home. :shock: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing with you... When I went over the other day, decided that steam might not be best for fungal infection so was looking forward to sauna after pool walking for a couple hours... NADA..... No drying effect, no extra warmth... By the time I finished changing into workout clothes, DH (who drove separately and later) thought I was gone and left before I joined him..... Apparently failed to notice my car parked very near him..... Makes me wonder if he looks when he backs up!!!! Oh well,, you get points for good intentions..... (I've yet to get out the dance exercise thing DH gave me...... must have total privacy... the laughter would be so loud, I wouldn't be able to hear the music!!)
Click to expand...

OK...I'm laughing out loud. DH leaving before you and total privacy for dancing. ME Too!!!! Feels good but how it looks is another matter. :shock: :shock: :shock: I had a Belly Dance tape and that was hysterical. Knees couldn't take it but it was fun the first time. Lots of Belly to shake. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gottastch

oddball said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun day and what fun coming home to a trained kitty. Any photos of the hat with the sequins? How nice for your son!! See you tomorrow. Oh, it is tomorrow. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Daralene, here is the photo of my hat. Nothing special, just a rolled brim knit hat. There are many free patterns on the internet; this is the one I used: http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Brim-Hats/Roll-Brim-Hat/ct/1
Click to expand...

What a beautiful yarn Kathy. I saw something similar today at my knit and knatter group, in black and silver. I was surprised at how soft the sequins were.[/quote]

Thanks Lin! I saw it on the shelf and immediately had to touch it. I am drawn to fuscias and purples. The softness of the yarn and the 40% off coupon in my pocket made it easy to tell myself that I "needed" that yarn - hahaha.


----------



## Dreamweaver

daralene said:


> Marge, that is so awful that your car was stolen. What a shame it is so difficult and I would just dread having to figure out all that you are. Wish it could be done in a much simpler way!!!! Or that you had someone to help you sort it all out.


Yes, our government sometimes spends more figuring out how to help, than helping. It would seem to me that if you need transporation vouchers, it is pretty evident you don't *have* transportation to the bank..... I guess we can't trust our postal system to deliver them? I wish we all had advocates...... but we don't and they shouldn't be necessary..... I can't get a simple answer on the phone about my insurance my insurance... but when I was sick..... after the fact ... I found out that I actually qualified for all kinds of things.... Found out too late..... Why didn't the diagnosis and surgery just trigger an automatic assignment of a case manager? I was entitled..... Just didn't know it..... I really wish I were close enough or knew someone near you that could do this really very simple thing for you. A drive to the bank.... just once a month.... I don't think that is too much to ask... Hard to set priorities to use your vouchers when everything you do is important...... Hope someone steps up to the plate before it is too late for this month.......


----------



## gottastch

Dreamweaver said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm going to make apple butter and some apply jelly tomorrow  My tomatoes are still producing a lot and I still have a lot of blossoms too. I canned some spaghetti sauce, before we left for the weekend, and am now excited to work with the apples before the next tomatoes are ready to harvest.
> 
> DS got a promotion at his work and started today managing a jewelry store of a well known chain. He is super excited as he has been filling in for a manager on maternity leave and did a good job. His life is finally on the up-swing and I am elated that he is so happy and so ready for this challenge. Now maybe if all the stars line up right, I will have grandbabies before too long
> 
> Prayers and hugs to everyone. Lots of interesting reading this week, so far. Good job Sam, as always! Time for bed and I will look forward to having a "cuppa" with you all tomorrow.
> 
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE apple butter.... dark brown... lots of cinnamon.... YUM...Congrats to DS. Goes to show his good work ethic has paid off....
Click to expand...

Thank you, Jynx, on behalf of DS. So far so good after two days  Lost my enthusiam of getting the apple butter done tonight...tomorrow for sure!


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> we got agout half an inch with this afternoons rain - now it is extra muggy - makes it feel warmer than it ascually is. would like to think we will get more tomorrow.
> 
> will not be going to the lys tomorrow - laurie is quite ill - will not be there. darn. i was looking forward to it. maybe i will just go and look for some wool yarn and and varigated eyelash yarn and start a bear.
> 
> i have two sweaters on the needles and when they are finished that is it unless someone has a baby that i know. hence the bear - i need to work on some dishrags also - think i will work on some christmas ones.
> 
> also want to make some little christmas decorations to use as ties on this years christmas gifts.
> 
> sam


Too bad about the LYS. Sorry she is sick. Better she is at home than giving it to you. :wink: Know you were looking forward to it. :-(


----------



## Lurker 2

Years ago I had a great time doing 'African' dance to get fit- but my hips and knees protest seriously at anything like that, nowadays!


----------



## Dreamweaver

daralene said:


> I remember meeting women from Egypt and other countries and they had never done housework. One lady told me she never even changed a lightbulb. Of course, this was in University housing and I imagine these people were from very wealthy families. So that's it, we needed wealthy parents. :shock:


 Yep, 3 opportunities for wealth.... I missed the being born to it and the marrying it.... Worked hard, but didn't manage to make a million either ....... I've always thought we should be born with a certain amount of money held in trust for us until of age.. .... Use it wisely, do right and it will last a lifetime..... Mess up.... time to check out...... Hmmmmm. I'm sure that won't fly by any ethics committee, but it kind of intrigues me. An BIG expansion on the natural consequences theory...


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Years ago I had a great time doing 'African' dance to get fit- but my hips and knees protest seriously at anything like that, nowadays!


Hey, we would be quite a group with you doing African Dance, me Belly Dancing, and Dreamweaver doing her dance. Of course two of us wouldn't be able to walk the next day. LOL Think the wine & laughter would flow. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember meeting women from Egypt and other countries and they had never done housework. One lady told me she never even changed a lightbulb. Of course, this was in University housing and I imagine these people were from very wealthy families. So that's it, we needed wealthy parents. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 3 opportunities for wealth.... I missed the being born to it and the marrying it.... Worked hard, but didn't manage to make a million either ....... I've always thought we should be born with a certain amount of money held in trust for us until of age.. .... Use it wisely, do right and it will last a lifetime..... Mess up.... time to check out...... Hmmmmm. I'm sure that won't fly by any ethics committee, but it kind of intrigues me. An BIG expansion on the natural consequences theory...
Click to expand...

Some with more than they can ever hope to spend and that's a small minority and then the rest making it or so many just scraping by. I like your idea of all being born with a certain amount of $$$ in trust. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: In Germany children start saving with their piggy banks to buy a home. Of course they don't have to pay for college like we do. In Canada they gave parents money for their children. My mom got checks for me but had to use them to raise me so I never saw them. Don't know if they can still afford to do that or not.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago I had a great time doing 'African' dance to get fit- but my hips and knees protest seriously at anything like that, nowadays!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, we would be quite a group with you doing African Dance, me Belly Dancing, and Dreamweaver doing her dance. Of course two of us wouldn't be able to walk the next day. LOL Think the wine & laughter would flow. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Laughter for sure- but I'll stick to the grape juice!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember meeting women from Egypt and other countries and they had never done housework. One lady told me she never even changed a lightbulb. Of course, this was in University housing and I imagine these people were from very wealthy families. So that's it, we needed wealthy parents. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 3 opportunities for wealth.... I missed the being born to it and the marrying it.... Worked hard, but didn't manage to make a million either ....... I've always thought we should be born with a certain amount of money held in trust for us until of age.. .... Use it wisely, do right and it will last a lifetime..... Mess up.... time to check out...... Hmmmmm. I'm sure that won't fly by any ethics committee, but it kind of intrigues me. An BIG expansion on the natural consequences theory...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some with more than they can ever hope to spend and that's a small minority and then the rest making it or so many just scraping by. I like your idea of all being born with a certain amount of $$$ in trust. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  In Germany children start saving with their piggy banks to buy a home. Of course they don't have to pay for college like we do. In Canada they gave parents money for their children. My mom got checks for me but had to use them to raise me so I never saw them. Don't know if they can still afford to do that or not.
Click to expand...

We used to have a system of a 'family benefit' about $12 per child per fortnight [?] I was able to use half to buy our house- and when the girls were about 7 I gave it to them to save for shoes etc- taught them the value of money, when they had to save up for what ever. It has been long gone probably for 'economy' but because of child poverty there is talk of reintroducing it- don't think it will happen with the government we have at present.


----------



## orcagrandma

Don't worry, my faces don't work either. I click on the faces I want and get the same thing you do sis. Wow, we don't know how bad we need cars until we don't have them. Can't go hitch up a horse or ride one to shop as no one has a place to put them anymore in the city. And yes, if we were young we could probably walk to shop, at least I could if I could walk for 30 minutes at a time. Can't wait till we can. Wish I was close enough to help.


----------



## Dreamweaver

daralene said:


> Bulldog...Thank you. So glad you are back and it seems you are out of pain, but so sad about DH's chest wound and falling. Hope all works out with teacher's assistant job and better school. Oh no, kidney stone for other DD. So painful. Hope she is ok. Been there and done that... :shock: :shock: So painful.
> Got quite a kick out of your typo with telling Joe to over do!!! As Joe would say. He He!!! I can't believe the things I do when I am typing. I should read before I send and make sure I have their/there, to/too correctly. I know them but the mind must play tricks.
> What a drag to lose all that you wrote. Happened to someone else I know. The Devil is playing with the computers today. :evil: Let's hope that's all he's playing with. :shock:


I'm so glad to see you back too... but slow down girl..... I do hope that DH gets better soon.... It is hard for him to heal, granted, but so important to not let it get ot of hand. You be careful with the babysitting... You don't have to "play" all the time.... A 5 year old is a whirling dirvish for sure. hope it works out for both the girls.... Just don't get yourself back into trouble by doing too much, too soon..


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Who says prayers don't work? Just got news from Stepmothers Doctor, everything is normal, except her vitamin D. It's supposed to be 60 and her's is 6 so tomorrow we go pic up a script for Vitamin D, he called it in to Walmart, and he wants to see her in two months to see if anything changes. Wow, vitamin D. So she's doing a bit of research on that now.
> Thank you all sooooo much, love you all bunches.
> Hugs and kisses. :thumbup:


FANTASTIC NEWS....... Now have a little more of that ice cream, get your stomach settled and enjoy the Cowboys beating the Giants.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Joe P said:


> o'k I have taken
> Sam's advice and some of you chimed in here is the schedule:
> 
> Today I will clean the living room and hall I already took Mother to a food bank and need to go and sign the contract on the car I sold to her provider and her husband Jesse.
> 
> Tomorrow I clean the Dayroom
> 
> Friday I clean the kitchen area and bathrooms.
> 
> Saturday Laundry, and clean bedrooms and changing beds and
> 2nd bathroom
> 
> It sounds so simple. Gee, do you think it will work?? I would like a steamer but I don't know what to google. talk at you lataa. I am off to the dealership and then back to clean, clean, and clean. We could all then head over to Marge's place and the lovely ladies in Richardson, Texas. joe. p He He


Save some of that Saturday stuff for Monday, Joe. And lay out the sheets... everyone changes their own bed.....

  Did I mention that DH is a great cook and would feed everyone? Did I mention that studio is such a a mess, you could all have a favor or two to take home.... (And I will call Joe... just everything on back burner for now....) Hint, Hint.... Come on over... I'll even comb my hair and put on clean clothes..... Does anyone do windows?


----------



## Dreamweaver

myfanwy said:


> That is really good to hear from you Jynx- well aware that issues will not disappear- but at least you seem to be keeping as positive as possible- love and (((hugs))), Julie.


Thanks.... and it seems your"issues" are not disappearing either.... Sorry the storm let loose in the house..... Let's all hope for fairer weather, in and out..... I actually like a good storm.... nice to curl up and just have a lost day, but not the destruction and flooding we are seeing everywhere.
My car flooded in downtown Dallas at the hospital the day DD had her surgery. The chemo was playing havoc with my smeller and we did everything to get the smell out... It STILL bothers me sometimes.... just put a new car freshener in yesterday. We used to call this the Aquarian house because the pool deck slanted toward all 3 patio doors.... (We did not put the pool in)... I became an expert at drying carpet from padding up.... Finally told DH to get it fixed or call me in Jamaica next time he had it all dried out...... We now have sump pumps, french drains, a step and planters across the patio before the doors..... I HATE water......... (Sure was sorry to miss that trip though...)


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> jynx - i know "could have - would have - should have - regrets - we all have them to some degree or other - however - and i do mean this sincerely - i feel you should have not regrets - you have been there for your mother more than the brothers - they have no clue - it is alright to be a bit selfish right now - you and your husband need to concentrate on your own health issues - i agree - getting old is not for whimps - but it is a lot easier if you have your health. it is hard to let go - easy for me to say - i just hope you can come to terms with the way things are - and start taking care of yourself and your husband. you should have had me there at the meeting - i would have told them the way things were and what they were going to do about it - lol.
> 
> sam


Sam.. you are* just* what was needed... Some good sensible midwestern common sense... A man of few words, but all worth listening too..... and someone who has had to walk this road already...... You and Sam Hornish.... my champions from Defiance...... I just want it over fast... so I can start getting back to a new normal.... Life is messy.... Just need to buy more paper towels and get to picking up the pieces..... and I will..... Thanks..... i needed that.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Sorlenna said:


> Myfanwy/Julie, add my "oomph" to the others! And dear Jynx, don't sell yourself short--if you have reached the end of your rope in doing for your mom, then yes, you _have_ done all you can at this point. I know that some guilt remains (doesn't it always?!) but I don't think anyone could reasonably say you should do more, given the situation you and DH find yourselves in health wise.
> 
> I have read up to the end, and my heart goes out to all those with parent/spouse/health issues...I think we all need a little rest and knitting therapy...


Thanks... and you are right.. Just wish my rope had been a little longer...... I'm looking forward to some good knitting therapy and a lot of walking/moving to get back to listening to the quiet....


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns said:


> Jinx, when you get out your glass of wine, take the phone off the hook and enjoy! here is a toast to you and may it renew your spirit! we all pray for you and what you are going through. You can vent your frustrations and stress, I call it sharing the burden.


But aren't you all getting a little tired of having the heavy end? Time I picked up some of the slack... but sure am glad to have had you all around.... Nice to know that your back is covered..... I'm going to have more venting,,, just trying to save it for when it is most needed.... meanwhile... breathing deep... breathing deep.


----------



## margewhaples

I recall a couple of years ago my vitamin D levels were not measureable and I sure had the feeling something was definitely amiss. This was about the time they started saying we needed so much more. For several months or almost a year I was on 50,000 u / wk. They hardly raised my levels at all. Now I am taking 2000 u + multivit. But it was my Genesis24x that really makes a difference in the way I feel. A couple of days after restarting it, the funk goes away, I feel less depressed and have more energy if not endurance. 
Why can't we have it all? Marlark Marge
p.s. When I can afford it I take 4 oz / day and it will restore me as no other prep seems to.


----------



## Dreamweaver

preston said:


> jynx - maybe if you would just set a time limit - say two hours - do what you can do in two hours and then do something nice for yourself like maybe two hours of knitting, etc. then you could do another two hours and call it a day. it works for me - most of the time.
> 
> sam


That sounds good.... the first 2 hours... I know me,,, once the good stuff and knitting starts, the second work period would go right down the drain.... but 2 hours does a lot if you stick to it....... I've even thought of assigning days to different crafts as a way of getting some projects done..... Nope.... Knitting in chair in the evening always wins.... (well, sometimes a quilt.) I do need to set some schedule or program in place though, just till I get back on track and I like yours...... (I'm also very bad... if DH turns on TV, which he does if awake and breathing.... I figure if he isn't working, neither should I.... Another excuse.... I know...)


----------



## gottastch

I got a spark of energy and got those apples cored and buzzed up in the food processor and into the slow cooker with the spices and some sugar...tastes good so far...not too sweet but sweet enough. 10-12 hours from now I should have apple butter to can. The slow cooker lid has to be elevated a bit to allow for the excess juice to evaporate...looks so dumb on the counter. I have an oblong slow cooker so have a butter knife at each end and the cover balancing on the knives. DH just shook his head at this arrangement - hahahaha.


----------



## Dreamweaver

myfanwy said:


> Jynx,
> One of Mum's favourite sayings was 'it never rains but it pours' that is sort of the story of my life, but you do learn to hang in there!
> Hope you are getting some quality time for yourself!


One that my friend I use a lot..... Might as well laugh, If you start crying, you'll never be able to stop!!!!

Another tip on that garbage bag for a shower... put a folded hand towel under the edge where the elastic band is... It will absorb and little drips running in..... And Sam is right,,,, duct tape fixes everything. The girls even make wallets and things out of the pretty colored stuff..... I found camo duct tape for the hunter neighbor behind us..... but I'm old fashioned and like the glitz and glam of the old silver stuff....


----------



## Dreamweaver

myfanwy said:


> Actually the household help is supposed to be contacting us soon- I am so looking forward to that, got the vacuum cleaner around - Ringo sheds so much hair for a little boy well medium size boy, but I knew that about corgis. Would not mind acquiring a Roomba- but they come up only occasionally in 'infomercials' which I seldom bother to watch!
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves


Great colors...earth and sky.. Yes, any help is a blessing..... As much as I miss my fur baby, i'm not missing the fur all over. It may not be *my* way *or your* way but sure is nice to just know the basics are clean..... There were people that came in once a, free, when I was having chemo... my two little angels... the 2 Lupe's.... We could hardly communicate with each other but they did everything they possibly could for me and it was a life saver... since I could do NOTHING... I sure hope your relief comes very soon....


----------



## preston

a single or double strand?

sam



myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the scarves myfanwy - is that all eyelast or did you use another yarn with it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene- quote]
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just eyelash, Sam, I worked on 7mm and 6.5mm needles, so it is really very fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

are they advertising irobot on your page - on mine they are showing a robotic gutter cleaner - wonder if they have one for the downpipe. what they don't say is how is is to get to the gutter. lol

sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

purl2diva said:


> I will have to look in to steam cleaners as I have the world's worst kitchen floor --vinyl with a stone like appearance so that the dirt collects in the little grooves. The only way to get it really clean is to get on my bad knees and use a scrub brush. As you can imagine that doesn't happen as often as it should.
> 
> Wisconsin Joy


I'm one who wants to do the hands and knees stuff for the grout, but just can't hack it very often any more. I hada Shark and gave it to DD because I decided I wanted the Haan that also vacumned..... Don't do that..... Since the whole thing is higher, like a real vacumn,,,, it doesn't fit under cabinets and around toilets and such. Also, thw more pads the better..... not as important on tile, but makes a huge difference on streaks on wood or laminate. I've ended up not using mine at all. I do have a hand one too... (or did I give it to DD?) and it does a great job... just have to remember to get it out and use it...... (Comes in hand for stripping wallpaper too...... Thankfullly, almost done with that project...)

Just wanted to tell you..... Shriners, particularly in Chicago, has my support for life. They are fantastic, and, as you say,,,, have done so much for so many. Dad was a very active Shriner there and in MI..... and we have all his hats lined up on a closet shelf at mom's.... I want one of them... Ever since he went with his mother to wrap bandages as a child, the impact was so great that he made them his number one charity for life..... I am so glad you were one who was helped...... I believe you never tell anyone they "can't" do something... they just may need a more creative way to do it...... With hard work and a good attitude, many things are possible...... Thanks for sharing that part of your life.


----------



## preston

jynx - isn't that what retirement is all about - having the time for you and your husband to watch tv together - to do absolutely nothing if that is what you feel like. this life isn't a dress rehersal - so i say make every moment count. so what if you work two hours and don't get back to it for a day or two - be glad for the two hours and go from there. what you need now is time to heal - to come to terms with what has happened - so don't be too hard on yourself - do what you can and let it go.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> jynx - maybe if you would just set a time limit - say two hours - do what you can do in two hours and then do something nice for yourself like maybe two hours of knitting, etc. then you could do another two hours and call it a day. it works for me - most of the time.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds good.... the first 2 hours... I know me,,, once the good stuff and knitting starts, the second work period would go right down the drain.... but 2 hours does a lot if you stick to it....... I've even thought of assigning days to different crafts as a way of getting some projects done..... Nope.... Knitting in chair in the evening always wins.... (well, sometimes a quilt.) I do need to set some schedule or program in place though, just till I get back on track and I like yours...... (I'm also very bad... if DH turns on TV, which he does if awake and breathing.... I figure if he isn't working, neither should I.... Another excuse.... I know...)
Click to expand...


----------



## margewhaples

I've come to the end of the posts. Hallelujah, I conjured the bus driver into taking me to the bank and waiting for me to get cash for the trips I am to take and to get taxi vouchers. They give me 3 $30 books for $15. So I am Ok for this months tai-chi classes( It takes $20+ each wk.) Approx $each way) for what can't be more than 2 mi. It was the holiday that threw the schedule off. Normally I go to the bank on my way back from the Kingdom Hall on Sun., but this wk
I was so exhausted I could not go to the Kingdom Hall and no one was avail to take me on Wed before the bus takes us into Inglewood for the vouchers. My friend used to get my groceries for me and took care of the money thing, but she is now so busy with her businesses and her mother-in-law, who is partially disabled and probably needs a lot of help with transportation and bills etc. I know she never has a minute.Usually I can find someone among the witnesses willing to help. My friend has arranged for one of the witnesses to come and help me with dishes, laundry and mopping which is a big, big help. Now is only I could organize everything else. I could manage. Looking forward to the afternoon at Bubba Gumps and a beautiful Crab Salad which I haven't had in a long time. A couple of pineapple or mango mojitos won't hurt either. Knitting everywhere I go on the Stained Glass Shawl which I finally have mastered to at least my standards. See you tomorrow.
Marlark Marge. Wish all of you could join me at Bubba Gumps.


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm all for letting it go, Sam... Just hate the constant noise of the TV..... It's even on if he is working in garage... Besides, we would be better served spending a little more time OUT of the chairs....... I'm great at letting things go another day.... Just know it is about time to "Pay the Piper" and get back to square one.... I would feel better if the normal organization that has been let slide for too long was back.... I'm much more productive and content when not in total chaos.... I am looking forward to just riding along in the truck out to the farm... so we can stop in some little town and get fresh peach ice cream or visit a quilt store or see what is new in the greenhouses and what I might want to plant.... Just can't fully enjoy doing nothing... when there is so much waiting at home. Once that is is a "little" under control.... I'll be a happy camper. 

Sorry your friend is ill. Sure hope you have had your flu shot..... I've had mine. Never used to worry much about getting sick..... but I'm not taking any chances anymore.... Not fun to be at half capacity for so long.... 
Hope you find the yarn you want.. I've got some fur perfect for a bear.... or puppy... Just haven't bought the pattern yet... but think it would be fun. They are all so different.....

HEY -- I'm caught up... I'm going to friend's to knit tomorrow and then Friday with mom's stuff.... I'm going to add that recipe right now and then go to bed...... 

I was hoping Marianne would have an update. Lots of healing thoughts headed her way for her and mom......


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the household help is supposed to be contacting us soon- I am so looking forward to that, got the vacuum cleaner around - Ringo sheds so much hair for a little boy well medium size boy, but I knew that about corgis. Would not mind acquiring a Roomba- but they come up only occasionally in 'infomercials' which I seldom bother to watch!
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
> 
> 
> 
> Great colors...earth and sky.. Yes, any help is a blessing..... As much as I miss my fur baby, i'm not missing the fur all over. It may not be *my* way *or your* way but sure is nice to just know the basics are clean..... There were people that came in once a, free, when I was having chemo... my two little angels... the 2 Lupe's.... We could hardly communicate with each other but they did everything they possibly could for me and it was a life saver... since I could do NOTHING... I sure hope your relief comes very soon....
Click to expand...

the woman has rung to make an appointment for tomorrow morning- so that is all good, her English seems quite good- no longer 100% to be expected. I do love my baby- fur and all!


----------



## Lurker 2

single strand, the greenish brown one stated 9mm needles, but your fingers poke through, so I went down to 6.5mm.



preston said:


> a single or double strand?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the scarves myfanwy - is that all eyelast or did you use another yarn with it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene- quote]
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just eyelash, Sam, I worked on 7mm and 6.5mm needles, so it is really very fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

This is actually called Creamy Potato Salad and is out of my very old "Everyday Microwave Cooking for Everyday Cooks" by Toshiba that came with my first ever, long gone microwave. I think of it as a German style. Nothing diet about it... but so good and usually do with ham for one of the Christmas holiday meals... I usually triple it... 

CREAMY POTATO SALAD 

Total Cooking Time. 16 minutes and serves 4 to 6. A 2-quart glass casserole is needed.

4 medium thin skinned potatoes, scrubbed. (I use a red)
4 slices uncooked bacon, diced
3/4 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup diced onion
1/4 cup vinegar
1/4 cup half and half
2 stalks celery, diced
1/2 teaspoon pepper

Pierce potatoes several times with a fork. Arrange in circle directly on oven tray. Cook on HIGH for 10 to 12 minutes our until slightly soft. Allow to stand and cool. In glass casserole, cook diced bacon on hiGH for 3 minutes; do not ddrain. Add remiaining ingredients, except potatoes and mix well. When potatoes are cool, remove skins, if desired, (I don't) aqnd cut potatoes in half lengthwise, then crosswise into 1/4 inch slices. add sliced potatoes to casserole. Cover; cook on HIGH for 4 minutes, or until potatoes are hot.

Some suitable potato varieties are Irish Cobblers, Red Triumps, New Potatoes and White Rose.

This can be made ahead and just heated in microwave or even in oven or kept warm there for a bit. It is really is good.... and everyone should indulge once a year.... or I keep telling myself that......


----------



## preston

this sounds really good junx - i love potato salad hot or cold.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> This is actually called Creamy Potato Salad and is out of my very old "Everyday Microwave Cooking for Everyday Cooks" by Toshiba that came with my first ever, long gone microwave. I think of it as a German style. Nothing diet about it... but so good and usually do with ham for one of the Christmas holiday meals... I usually triple it...
> 
> CREAMY POTATO SALAD
> 
> Total Cooking Time. 16 minutes and serves 4 to 6. A 2-quart glass casserole is needed.
> 
> 4 medium thin skinned potatoes, scrubbed. (I use a red)
> 4 slices uncooked bacon, diced
> 3/4 cup mayonnaise
> 1/2 cup diced onion
> 1/4 cup vinegar
> 1/4 cup half and half
> 2 stalks celery, diced
> 1/2 teaspoon pepper
> 
> Pierce potatoes several times with a fork. Arrange in circle directly on oven tray. Cook on HIGH for 10 to 12 minutes our until slightly soft. Allow to stand and cool. In glass casserole, cook diced bacon on hiGH for 3 minutes; do not ddrain. Add remiaining ingredients, except potatoes and mix well. When potatoes are cool, remove skins, if desired, (I don't) aqnd cut potatoes in half lengthwise, then crosswise into 1/4 inch slices. add sliced potatoes to casserole. Cover; cook on HIGH for 4 minutes, or until potatoes are hot.
> 
> Some suitable potato varieties are Irish Cobblers, Red Triumps, New Potatoes and White Rose.
> 
> This can be made ahead and just heated in microwave or even in oven or kept warm there for a bit. It is really is good.... and everyone should indulge once a year.... or I keep telling myself that......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Me too... Just wish I had proofread that a bit..... For cold, I like plain old yellow mustard with mayo and a little milk.....and just plain old white potatoes, celery and onion with salt and pepper. Leave the deviled eggs on the side... No pickle relish..... 

There is one that sounds so wierd that is so good.... must have DH figure out how to duplicate it... It is sort of a nice red skinned cold potato salad like the fancy dilled ones you might get in the deli.... but this has blue cheese (no dill)in it.... and boy does that take it over the top....


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm off to bed.... Hope all that have had a rough few days get a good rest, some sunshine and good news tomorrow.... never got up to mess with printer so I'm going to e-maiil my friend a pattern to print out for me tomorrow so I can start a new project.... I can't finish the current one till I sew the ssshoulders together and can't make my mind what technique I want so it gets to stay cuddled in it's bag for a few more days..... It is so close to done. Hope it doesn't become a UFO..... No... can't happen.. I really like the yarn and want to wear the darned thing once before it ends up confiscated my one of my girls...... Night all. I think we have decided to skip the football game Friday, since it is supposed to be 104.... cooling the *next* day... so I'll catch you all then.... The next two days are action packed.....


----------



## preston

blue cheese adds zip to anything - even a peanut butter sandwich.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Me too... Just wish I had proofread that a bit..... For cold, I like plain old yellow mustard with mayo and a little milk.....and just plain old white potatoes, celery and onion with salt and pepper. Leave the deviled eggs on the side... No pickle relish.....
> 
> There is one that sounds so wierd that is so good.... must have DH figure out how to duplicate it... It is sort of a nice red skinned cold potato salad like the fancy dilled ones you might get in the deli.... but this has blue cheese (no dill)in it.... and boy does that take it over the top....


----------



## preston

hope there are some breaks in the action so you can get some rest.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I'm off to bed.... Hope all that have had a rough few days get a good rest, some sunshine and good news tomorrow.... never got up to mess with printer so I'm going to e-maiil my friend a pattern to print out for me tomorrow so I can start a new project.... I can't finish the current one till I sew the ssshoulders together and can't make my mind what technique I want so it gets to stay cuddled in it's bag for a few more days..... It is so close to done. Hope it doesn't become a UFO..... No... can't happen.. I really like the yarn and want to wear the darned thing once before it ends up confiscated my one of my girls...... Night all. I think we have decided to skip the football game Friday, since it is supposed to be 104.... cooling the *next* day... so I'll catch you all then.... The next two days are action packed.....


----------



## oddball

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, cute boa scarves. You have been busy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am into 'mindless' at the moment- although I have started a larger feather and fan lapghan I think is the term they use- but I need more yarn for that! Next week with luck!
Click to expand...

Lovely scarves myfanwy.I like doing those when my minds on other things too. My favourite pattern is feather and fan, I am making a small blanket for the angel babies at the moment but want to do myself a shawl in that pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, cute boa scarves. You have been busy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am into 'mindless' at the moment- although I have started a larger feather and fan lapghan I think is the term they use- but I need more yarn for that! Next week with luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely scarves myfanwy.I like doing those when my minds on other things too. My favourite pattern is feather and fan, I am making a small blanket for the angel babies at the moment but want to do myself a shawl in that pattern.
Click to expand...

Thank you oddball! I am rather taken with feather and fan in matching colours- like gradations of similar colours- I will be interested to see what I can find- we are expecting a small dividend soon! so hopefully....


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Who says prayers don't work? Just got news from Stepmothers Doctor, everything is normal, except her vitamin D. It's supposed to be 60 and her's is 6 so tomorrow we go pic up a script for Vitamin D, he called it in to Walmart, and he wants to see her in two months to see if anything changes. Wow, vitamin D. So she's doing a bit of research on that now.
> Thank you all sooooo much, love you all bunches.
> Hugs and kisses. :thumbup:


Great news! :thumbup: Is vitamin D the one we get from sunlight?


----------



## Lurker 2

Kate, that is the one! not that it is always there for Scots!!!

 :lol:

Nor us for that matter- when it is too bleak to head outside!
Fale has to take extra vitamin D.


----------



## daralene

gottastch said:


> I got a spark of energy and got those apples cored and buzzed up in the food processor and into the slow cooker with the spices and some sugar...tastes good so far...not too sweet but sweet enough. 10-12 hours from now I should have apple butter to can. The slow cooker lid has to be elevated a bit to allow for the excess juice to evaporate...looks so dumb on the counter. I have an oblong slow cooker so have a butter knife at each end and the cover balancing on the knives. DH just shook his head at this arrangement - hahahaha.


Sounds perfect to me, however wouldn't it be a great idea to have someone make a lid that could be elevated for doing things like you are!


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> are they advertising irobot on your page - on mine they are showing a robotic gutter cleaner - wonder if they have one for the downpipe. what they don't say is how is is to get to the gutter. lol
> 
> sam


I've seen those before Sam. Nope not on my page, the are advertising an X60 with football????? I wanted to get one, the gutter cleaner, not the X60, as DH has it on his list to do and never gets it done until a miserable day late in Fall when it is cold and rainy and I have to stand out and hold the ladder. :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the scarves myfanwy - is that all eyelast or did you use another yarn with it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene- quote]
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just eyelash, Sam, I worked on 7mm and 6.5mm needles, so it is really very fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look great Julie, especially the blue one. I haven't used eyelash for anything except the bears, but you're right it really hides any mistakes!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

daralene said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a spark of energy and got those apples cored and buzzed up in the food processor and into the slow cooker with the spices and some sugar...tastes good so far...not too sweet but sweet enough. 10-12 hours from now I should have apple butter to can. The slow cooker lid has to be elevated a bit to allow for the excess juice to evaporate...looks so dumb on the counter. I have an oblong slow cooker so have a butter knife at each end and the cover balancing on the knives. DH just shook his head at this arrangement - hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds perfect to me, however wouldn't it be a great idea to have someone make a lid that could be elevated for doing things like you are!
Click to expand...

I use a small cooling rack when I need to elevate the lid on my slow cooker. The children were always taking my spoons out because they thought I forgot too.


----------



## daralene

margewhaples said:


> I've come to the end of the posts. Hallelujah, I conjured the bus driver into taking me to the bank and waiting for me to get cash for the trips I am to take and to get taxi vouchers. They give me 3 $30 books for $15. So I am Ok for this months tai-chi classes( It takes $20+ each wk.) Approx $each way) for what can't be more than 2 mi. It was the holiday that threw the schedule off. Normally I go to the bank on my way back from the Kingdom Hall on Sun., but this wk
> I was so exhausted I could not go to the Kingdom Hall and no one was avail to take me on Wed before the bus takes us into Inglewood for the vouchers. My friend used to get my groceries for me and took care of the money thing, but she is now so busy with her businesses and her mother-in-law, who is partially disabled and probably needs a lot of help with transportation and bills etc. I know she never has a minute.Usually I can find someone among the witnesses willing to help. My friend has arranged for one of the witnesses to come and help me with dishes, laundry and mopping which is a big, big help. Now is only I could organize everything else. I could manage. Looking forward to the afternoon at Bubba Gumps and a beautiful Crab Salad which I haven't had in a long time. A couple of pineapple or mango mojitos won't hurt either. Knitting everywhere I go on the Stained Glass Shawl which I finally have mastered to at least my standards. See you tomorrow.
> Marlark Marge. Wish all of you could join me at Bubba Gumps.


Marge, so glad you got your tickets!!! Pretty good that you charmed the bus driver to wait for you :wink: :wink: I admire you for sticking with the Tai Chi classes. I have a friend who told me her cousin who has fibromyalgia is going to a DO for manipulations and it is really helping her??? She went on the drugs and gained so much weight. Bubba Gumps sounds like a fun place and so glad you got to go. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Nice to know you had some fun and good food/drink. ;-) I tried to look up the Genesis 24x but come up with anything but what you are talking about. :roll: Hope you had a fun time!!!!
Hugs


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the household help is supposed to be contacting us soon- I am so looking forward to that, got the vacuum cleaner around - Ringo sheds so much hair for a little boy well medium size boy, but I knew that about corgis. Would not mind acquiring a Roomba- but they come up only occasionally in 'infomercials' which I seldom bother to watch!
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
> 
> 
> 
> Great colors...earth and sky.. Yes, any help is a blessing..... As much as I miss my fur baby, i'm not missing the fur all over. It may not be *my* way *or your* way but sure is nice to just know the basics are clean..... There were people that came in once a, free, when I was having chemo... my two little angels... the 2 Lupe's.... We could hardly communicate with each other but they did everything they possibly could for me and it was a life saver... since I could do NOTHING... I sure hope your relief comes very soon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the woman has rung to make an appointment for tomorrow morning- so that is all good, her English seems quite good- no longer 100% to be expected. I do love my baby- fur and all!
Click to expand...

That is GREAT :!: So glad you are getting some help. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too... Just wish I had proofread that a bit..... For cold, I like plain old yellow mustard with mayo and a little milk.....and just plain old white potatoes, celery and onion with salt and pepper. Leave the deviled eggs on the side... No pickle relish.....
> 
> There is one that sounds so wierd that is so good.... must have DH figure out how to duplicate it... It is sort of a nice red skinned cold potato salad like the fancy dilled ones you might get in the deli.... but this has blue cheese (no dill)in it.... and boy does that take it over the top....


MMMMMmmmmmm
:thumbup:


----------



## KateB

margewhaples said:


> I've come to the end of the posts. Hallelujah, I conjured the bus driver into taking me to the bank and waiting for me to get cash for the trips I am to take and to get taxi vouchers. They give me 3 $30 books for $15. So I am Ok for this months tai-chi classes( It takes $20+ each wk.) Approx $each way) for what can't be more than 2 mi. It was the holiday that threw the schedule off. Normally I go to the bank on my way back from the Kingdom Hall on Sun., but this wk
> I was so exhausted I could not go to the Kingdom Hall and no one was avail to take me on Wed before the bus takes us into Inglewood for the vouchers. My friend used to get my groceries for me and took care of the money thing, but she is now so busy with her businesses and her mother-in-law, who is partially disabled and probably needs a lot of help with transportation and bills etc. I know she never has a minute.Usually I can find someone among the witnesses willing to help. My friend has arranged for one of the witnesses to come and help me with dishes, laundry and mopping which is a big, big help. Now is only I could organize everything else. I could manage. Looking forward to the afternoon at Bubba Gumps and a beautiful Crab Salad which I haven't had in a long time. A couple of pineapple or mango mojitos won't hurt either. Knitting everywhere I go on the Stained Glass Shawl which I finally have mastered to at least my standards. See you tomorrow.
> Marlark Marge. Wish all of you could join me at Bubba Gumps.


Glad things seem to be going a bit better for you, Marge. I've never heard of Bubba Gumps, but I'll be there if there are any kind of mojitos on the go! :lol:


----------



## daralene

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a spark of energy and got those apples cored and buzzed up in the food processor and into the slow cooker with the spices and some sugar...tastes good so far...not too sweet but sweet enough. 10-12 hours from now I should have apple butter to can. The slow cooker lid has to be elevated a bit to allow for the excess juice to evaporate...looks so dumb on the counter. I have an oblong slow cooker so have a butter knife at each end and the cover balancing on the knives. DH just shook his head at this arrangement - hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds perfect to me, however wouldn't it be a great idea to have someone make a lid that could be elevated for doing things like you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use a small cooling rack when I need to elevate the lid on my slow cooker. The children were always taking my spoons out because they thought I forgot too.
Click to expand...

Little Helpers....too cute.


----------



## KateB

Saw this in a magazine and immediately thought of you
Sam!

Crumbly Peanut Butter Squares 
(Makes 16 squares)

150g butter
200g dark chocolate or milk chocolate, or a mixture of both.
250g digestive biscuits
200g soft light brown sugar
300g crunchy peanut butter
1 tsp vanilla extract

1. Line a 20 cm square tin with baking parchment, leaving some excess paper hanging over the edges (this makes it easier to lift out once set.) Put the butter in a large pan and leave to melt slowly over a low heat.
2. Snap the chocolate into squares and throw into a small bowl. Melt in the microwavew in 30 second blasts, stirring well between each addition.
3. Remove butter from heat once melted. Blitz the biscuits and sugar in a blender or food processor to give fine crumbs.Tip them into the butter, scoop in the PB and vanilla and mix together.
4. Tip mixture into tin and press down hard with the back of a spoon. Evenly pour over melted chocolate. Put in freezer for 30 minutes (or fridge for an hour)
5. Once set, lift out of the tin with the help of the bakng parchment. Remove the paper then use a sharp knife to divide it into 16 squares. These will keep for a few days in an airtight container.
Per serving 365cals, 24g fat, 30g carbs.
(Lorraine Pascale recipe)


----------



## daralene

Marianne said I could share that her mother is looking better. They were doing a brain scan to check on calcification spread and headaches yesterday. BP is staying in the normal range. There is an aide that really cares about her Mother and about Marianne and she insisted that Marianne go home to bed and the aide stayed and took care of her mom on her own time. Angels by the bedside. It means so much to her to have all of your support!!!!!
From yesterday.


----------



## Redkimba

daralene said:


> Marianne said I could share that her mother is looking better. They were doing a brain scan to check on calcification spread and headaches yesterday. BP is staying in the normal range. There is an aide that really cares about her Mother and about Marianne and she insisted that Marianne go home to bed and the aide stayed and took care of her mom on her own time. Angels by the bedside. It means so much to her to have all of your support!!!!!
> From yesterday.


Thank you for the update. This is relatively good news.


----------



## oddball

Thats good daralene, thank you for sharing this with everyone. Hopefully Marianne will get some rest before she has to start again.


----------



## oddball

myfanwy said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, cute boa scarves. You have been busy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am into 'mindless' at the moment- although I have started a larger feather and fan lapghan I think is the term they use- but I need more yarn for that! Next week with luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely scarves myfanwy.I like doing those when my minds on other things too. My favourite pattern is feather and fan, I am making a small blanket for the angel babies at the moment but want to do myself a shawl in that pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you oddball! I am rather taken with feather and fan in matching colours- like gradations of similar colours- I will be interested to see what I can find- we are expecting a small dividend soon! so hopefully....
Click to expand...

Thats great Myfanwy, I seem to spend my life waiting for "small dividends" so I can get new projects or suchlike. It's amazing how no matter how low you get something always comes along to lift things(financially).I found a yarn by Regia. It's a sock yarnbut looks like hand dyed and slightly fluffy. Would make a beautiful shawl or wrap but is quite expensive so on my next to buy list.


----------



## Cindy M

Preston, instead of being called "Tea Party", I think this should be called "Party Line." It reminds me of the 60's when you shared a telephone line, could listen in on conversations, and had to wait until the other party got off the line before you could make a call. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the scarves myfanwy - is that all eyelast or did you use another yarn with it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene- quote]
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just eyelash, Sam, I worked on 7mm and 6.5mm needles, so it is really very fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look great Julie, especially the blue one. I haven't used eyelash for anything except the bears, but you're right it really hides any mistakes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the young, and young at heart seem to love it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a spark of energy and got those apples cored and buzzed up in the food processor and into the slow cooker with the spices and some sugar...tastes good so far...not too sweet but sweet enough. 10-12 hours from now I should have apple butter to can. The slow cooker lid has to be elevated a bit to allow for the excess juice to evaporate...looks so dumb on the counter. I have an oblong slow cooker so have a butter knife at each end and the cover balancing on the knives. DH just shook his head at this arrangement - hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds perfect to me, however wouldn't it be a great idea to have someone make a lid that could be elevated for doing things like you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use a small cooling rack when I need to elevate the lid on my slow cooker. The children were always taking my spoons out because they thought I forgot too.
Click to expand...

good idea- have not yet needed to elevate the lid- but had not thought to use it for preserves!


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, cute boa scarves. You have been busy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am into 'mindless' at the moment- although I have started a larger feather and fan lapghan I think is the term they use- but I need more yarn for that! Next week with luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely scarves myfanwy.I like doing those when my minds on other things too. My favourite pattern is feather and fan, I am making a small blanket for the angel babies at the moment but want to do myself a shawl in that pattern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you oddball! I am rather taken with feather and fan in matching colours- like gradations of similar colours- I will be interested to see what I can find- we are expecting a small dividend soon! so hopefully....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats great Myfanwy, I seem to spend my life waiting for "small dividends" so I can get new projects or suchlike. It's amazing how no matter how low you get something always comes along to lift things(financially).I found a yarn by Regia. It's a sock yarnbut looks like hand dyed and slightly fluffy. Would make a beautiful shawl or wrap but is quite expensive so on my next to buy list.
Click to expand...

   :-D

the Regia sounds ineresting- must google it!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Saw this in a magazine and immediately thought of you
> Sam!
> 
> Crumbly Peanut Butter Squares
> (Makes 16 squares)
> 
> 150g butter
> 200g dark chocolate or milk chocolate, or a mixture of both.
> 250g digestive biscuits
> 200g soft light brown sugar
> 300g crunchy peanut butter
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> 
> 1. Line a 20 cm square tin with baking parchment, leaving some excess paper hanging over the edges (this makes it easier to lift out once set.) Put the butter in a large pan and leave to melt slowly over a low heat.
> 2. Snap the chocolate into squares and throw into a small bowl. Melt in the microwavew in 30 second blasts, stirring well between each addition.
> 3. Remove butter from heat once melted. Blitz the biscuits and sugar in a blender or food processor to give fine crumbs.Tip them into the butter, scoop in the PB and vanilla and mix together.
> 4. Tip mixture into tin and press down hard with the back of a spoon. Evenly pour over melted chocolate. Put in freezer for 30 minutes (or fridge for an hour)
> 5. Once set, lift out of the tin with the help of the bakng parchment. Remove the paper then use a sharp knife to divide it into 16 squares. These will keep for a few days in an airtight container.
> Per serving 365cals, 24g fat, 30g carbs.
> (Lorraine Pascale recipe)


the simplest oz/g calculation is 25g to the oz, but 28g to the oz is better, because you don't need to 'leap frog' every so often


----------



## Sorlenna

gottastch said:


> The slow cooker lid has to be elevated a bit to allow for the excess juice to evaporate...looks so dumb on the counter. I have an oblong slow cooker so have a butter knife at each end and the cover balancing on the knives. DH just shook his head at this arrangement - hahahaha.


I have done the same thing with mine. LOL

Thanks for the update on Marianne, Daralene. I have been thinking about her & her mom a lot. Jynx, sounds as if you're sorting things out, which is always good.

This morning DD is going off to apply for more jobs...the other one never came through.  Well, if she can find something closer to home I suppose that will be better in the end, though the project would have been fun. As for me, I'm plugging away at the shawl--got a few more rows done last night before bed, and at least I stayed asleep once I got there last night. I'll post a picture shortly...


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> love the scarves myfanwy - is that all eyelast or did you use another yarn with it?
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daralene- quote]
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just eyelash, Sam, I worked on 7mm and 6.5mm needles, so it is really very fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look great Julie, especially the blue one. I haven't used eyelash for anything except the bears, but you're right it really hides any mistakes!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Kate! I hope I am not repeating myself!
> 
> Sam, for my miniature bear, I used 2.75mm needles!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

Joe P said:


> We are having "King Ranch Chicken Casserole" tonight for dinner. We have not had it for quite awhile. This is a total Texas recipe.
> 
> I got through the hygenist procedure at the periodontis this morning: 6 shots of novacaine in the upper mouth, gas, face covered, and Cher screaming in my ears and I had no pain and could not hear the whine of the cleaning of the deep roots. Thank my Dear GOD. I go every 3 months and I go next week for the lowers. ishhhhhhhhhhhh... I got through it and I have to say I don't do pain.
> 
> Marianne, your comments about your Mother are endearing to me particularly, I bought a columbarium at the Catholic Church here in San Antonio and I will call the funeral home and buy the cremation soon. I don't do funerals, I never go unless it is a spouse or parent, but Mother will not have one we just gather and talk, no funeral expense with all the preparation to be viewed, I can't afford that and I will not be looked at. I am weird about it. Death is part of life and I hope it comes when it is time for me and that their is no longing or length of taking care of me as I don't want to have my children do for me ever. I want to go quickly and be of no bother. I suppose this all sounds abrupt but I have been through too many of my relatives and taking care of them I don't want my children to face that. But, you know we don't have that power do we? I admire you Marianne, you go Girl!!!!!!!!!!! you're great!!


JoeP, have to say that King Ranch Chicken in one of my Mom's favorites, she just said this morning that when she comes home she hopes I'll make that for her!! Talk about a like minds! :-D

I thank you for your special words, I know many of us on this forum are taking care or have taken care of their loved ones. Though some may say it is a "responsibility" it is truly one of love. 
I agree that I don't want my children to have to take care of me, have told them to find me a nice "home" when the time comes and I promise I will go quietly, as I know what all it takes to keep someone at home. Years ago I discussed my wishes, I have a special account set up with both DS's names so that they have the monies to pay for my cremation, they know I don't want any fuss or muss or bother, just find my special place and scatter me there. The trees, the flora and fauna will be my marker. As for Mom, the funeral director came to the hospital yesterday.. (not really good timing in my opinion :lol: ) but we discussed what she wanted and he had a catalog of urns and such she picked one out. This morning I called the church in Arkansas where her family cemetery is located, she found a spot next to my GF that they can place a headstone and have "room" for the small casket. I think Mom is resting a bit better knowing this is all taken care of. What is funny is her plot next to my Dad in Texas is still there.. so I just got off the phone with the funeral home (owned by dear family friends, heck I used to baby sit the man when he was a small boy) anyway, they will send Mom a check for her plot this will more than cover the expenses for all her wishes! 
So, now to get her out of this place and back home!! She is looking much better, brain scan reveled our thoughts, she is loosing more, which is causing the dizziness and the memory lapses. Also starting to effect her eyesight as well. Doc said this morning that if she has a good day today we can take her home tomorrow, I will be so glad of that! 
C and a dear friend are doing something in Mom's room today.. they won't tell me what, LOL.. only that it is a surprise. No telling what those two are up to :lol: 
Going to try to catch up with the reading, I wasn't able to be on yesterday, too much activity with Mom in and out of her room. It seems that 2 of her medicines may be causing the dehydration, they have switched them with others and she seems to be doing much better. At least she is not constantly thirsty like she has been. 
Loves and Hugs and prayers surround each and everyone!!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the household help is supposed to be contacting us soon- I am so looking forward to that, got the vacuum cleaner around - Ringo sheds so much hair for a little boy well medium size boy, but I knew that about corgis. Would not mind acquiring a Roomba- but they come up only occasionally in 'infomercials' which I seldom bother to watch!
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
> 
> 
> 
> Great colors...earth and sky.. Yes, any help is a blessing..... As much as I miss my fur baby, i'm not missing the fur all over. It may not be *my* way *or your* way but sure is nice to just know the basics are clean..... There were people that came in once a, free, when I was having chemo... my two little angels... the 2 Lupe's.... We could hardly communicate with each other but they did everything they possibly could for me and it was a life saver... since I could do NOTHING... I sure hope your relief comes very soon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the woman has rung to make an appointment for tomorrow morning- so that is all good, her English seems quite good- no longer 100% to be expected. I do love my baby- fur and all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is GREAT :!: So glad you are getting some help. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

It has taken a phone call or two, to find out- but no harm in being 'pro-active'. will probably post on progress!


----------



## Lurker 2

that is great, Marianne to have your 'up-date'. Even though it sounds like Mom is not doing so well. Are you going to be able to get away for her camping trip- or is that becoming just a dream?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The slow cooker lid has to be elevated a bit to allow for the excess juice to evaporate...looks so dumb on the counter. I have an oblong slow cooker so have a butter knife at each end and the cover balancing on the knives. DH just shook his head at this arrangement - hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> I have done the same thing with mine. LOL
> 
> Thanks for the update on Marianne, Daralene. I have been thinking about her & her mom a lot. Jynx, sounds as if you're sorting things out, which is always good.
> 
> This morning DD is going off to apply for more jobs...the other one never came through.  Well, if she can find something closer to home I suppose that will be better in the end, though the project would have been fun. As for me, I'm plugging away at the shawl--got a few more rows done last night before bed, and at least I stayed asleep once I got there last night. I'll post a picture shortly...
Click to expand...

All the best for the DD's job hunt!


----------



## gottastch

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a spark of energy and got those apples cored and buzzed up in the food processor and into the slow cooker with the spices and some sugar...tastes good so far...not too sweet but sweet enough. 10-12 hours from now I should have apple butter to can. The slow cooker lid has to be elevated a bit to allow for the excess juice to evaporate...looks so dumb on the counter. I have an oblong slow cooker so have a butter knife at each end and the cover balancing on the knives. DH just shook his head at this arrangement - hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds perfect to me, however wouldn't it be a great idea to have someone make a lid that could be elevated for doing things like you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use a small cooling rack when I need to elevate the lid on my slow cooker. The children were always taking my spoons out because they thought I forgot too.
Click to expand...

My next trip to the kitchen store will have me checking out the cooling racks - great idea NanaCaren! So far so good here...the house smells wonderful with all those apply-cinnamonny smells. The apples were extra-juicy so it will be a little while yet before the canning begins


----------



## Ask4j

Dreamweaver said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember meeting women from Egypt and other countries and they had never done housework. One lady told me she never even changed a lightbulb. Of course, this was in University housing and I imagine these people were from very wealthy families. So that's it, we needed wealthy parents. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 3 opportunities for wealth.... I missed the being born to it and the marrying it.... Worked hard, but didn't manage to make a million either ....... I've always thought we should be born with a certain amount of money held in trust for us until of age.. .... Use it wisely, do right and it will last a lifetime..... Mess up.... time to check out...... Hmmmmm. I'm sure that won't fly by any ethics committee, but it kind of intrigues me. An BIG expansion on the natural consequences theory...
Click to expand...

wealth is not what we imagine it would be--I'd rather earn my way then I can call the "shots"--can't imagine it any other way. Okay it is tough meeting mortgage payments, maintaining a home, if you are lucky. Or having to pay rent and live from pay check to pay check--these too can be temporary depending on your "plan" to move up. Well life is tricky and even the best plans can be thwarted into a shambles but then you start over again--that's the fun part, if you are healthy and are able to work. I have worked all my life, literally, since I was five--though didn't get a pay check until I was 16. I wouldn't have it any other way--I know I can survive and no one can take that from me. No one speaks for me and I have my own thoughts, therefore, I am free and freedom of mind to me is the most one can achieve.


----------



## Marianne818

I'm up to page 57... finally.. :lol: few more to go but they will be bringing in Mom's tray and will have to help her with it. 

Dreamweaver, sweet, sweet lady.. just sending you all the love and strength that I can.. keeping you and yours in prayers and just know that I always have your back also!! Such a pain to grow older and do things to those we love yet never intended to do so.

Mom has lived longer than the doctors had said, her new doctor has her bp under such control that the micro strokes have stopped. They had said she would not live more than a year and that was 3 yrs ago!!! Now with new medications and such they are not giving a limit to her life. Yes, she is mostly bedridden, but she can get up and make it to the bathroom, she rides in a wheel chair (when we can get her to) to have dinner with us. 

Sorry, had to stop for a bit, 2 of her doctors came in,.. they are so good with her!! Ya know, Mom went to specialist at the Houston Medical center, supposed to be some of the best doctors one can find. But these small town doctors are doing more for her than the high charging big city doctors ever did!!!!!!! 
We are set to go home tomorrow, will so some minor tests this afternoon and of course one more EKG. 
Lunch is here, so will bid you all a good day/night.. know that I love and hold you all dearly in my thoughts and prayers.. will catch up with the rest of the posts this evening (I hope).. ;-) 
HUGS "N" LOVES with lots of prayers!!


----------



## purl2diva

Dreamweaver said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to look in to steam cleaners as I have the world's worst kitchen floor --vinyl with a stone like appearance so that the dirt collects in the little grooves. The only way to get it really clean is to get on my bad knees and use a scrub brush. As you can imagine that doesn't happen as often as it should.
> 
> Wisconsin Joy
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one who wants to do the hands and knees stuff for the grout, but just can't hack it very often any more. I hada Shark and gave it to DD because I decided I wanted the Haan that also vacumned..... Don't do that..... Since the whole thing is higher, like a real vacumn,,,, it doesn't fit under cabinets and around toilets and such. Also, thw more pads the better..... not as important on tile, but makes a huge difference on streaks on wood or laminate. I've ended up not using mine at all. I do have a hand one too... (or did I give it to DD?) and it does a great job... just have to remember to get it out and use it...... (Comes in hand for stripping wallpaper too...... Thankfullly, almost done with that project...)
> 
> Just wanted to tell you..... Shriners, particularly in Chicago, has my support for life. They are fantastic, and, as you say,,,, have done so much for so many. Dad was a very active Shriner there and in MI..... and we have all his hats lined up on a closet shelf at mom's.... I want one of them... Ever since he went with his mother to wrap bandages as a child, the impact was so great that he made them his number one charity for life..... I am so glad you were one who was helped...... I believe you never tell anyone they "can't" do something... they just may need a more creative way to do it...... With hard work and a good attitude, many things are possible...... Thanks for sharing that part of your life.
Click to expand...

Jinx,

Shriners are the best! All my surgeries, etc were free. And they had some of the best doctors and nurses around. At that time, you stayed for the your surgeries and so we had school as well. I was in 6th grade and was put in with the 7th and 8th graders--a real advantage. Later after I finished my two years at the local campus of U of Wisconsin and couldn't afford two years at the Madison campus, two of the Shriners from Tripoli Temple in Milwaukee set up a scholarship for me to finish my last two years. Is it any wonder that they will have my undying thanks forever? I owe a lot of what I am to them. Truly a blessing in my life.

Wisconsin Joy


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna....Hope DD has a successful day but it seems it is a full-time job applying for jobs today. I do not envy the young. A whole different world.

Myfanwy...So glad you made those calls and are finally getting some help. :thumbup: I figured this was the time when you sleep. Guess you are up making bread already. Mmmm, can smell it all the way over here. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Hey Marianne...Bad timing but glad your mother is relieved to have all taken care of. Sorry to hear they found more damage but at least you know now what is causing the problem. Good to know it is the medications causing dehydration too so they can take care of that. Dangerous for older people. So glad you had a minute to check in!!! Wow, two visits. So wonderful that you like your mom's doctors and they are helping her. Great that you can go home tomorrow.:thumbup: :thumbup: There you are with love and prayers for us. Right back atcha'.

Gottasch...You have really been a busy bee and making so many wonderful things. Think I'm going to have to buy an apple and cook with cinnamon just to get that smell. 

Wow Wisconsin Joy...What a wonderful story of endurance for you and what a gift that you were even helped with college by the Shriners. So beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

I finally got a reasonable picture of shawl #3 in progress...I have just about decided to frog #2 and keep going with #1...just about. lol


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got a reasonable picture of shawl #3 in progress...I have just about decided to frog #2 and keep going with #1...just about. lol


Love seeing your patterns. You always inspire me to get back to knitting.!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene! just for variety I made cranberry muffins this morning. Where is the receipt I hear someone mutter?- well I will have to convert a little and type it up. I am not proficient at scanning- my last few attempts would have the TP page in spasms again- as when we have inadvertently added too large a photo!


----------



## gottastch

You all are becoming so dear to me...how can that happen over the internet?!? I can feel all your kind thoughts and praises right through the computer monitor   

Here are how things look:


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene! just for variety I made cranberry muffins this morning. Where is the receipt I hear someone mutter?- well I will have to convert a little and type it up. I am not proficient at scanning- my last few attempts would have the TP page in spasms again- as when we have inadvertently added too large a photo!


Love cranberries too. Just had a snack yesterday with nuts, dried cranberries, and small dark chocolate pieces. Yes, we do go a little crazy with the large photos. Can you scan it to a word program and then copy it to TP?

Here I've been off cane sugar for a year or maybe more and thought that baklava was ok with just honey, so I had some at the State Fair. Just looked up a recipe and it has regular sugar in it. Of course I limit honey and maple sugar too but guess I haven't been off for a year now. Well, State Fair will be an exception this year and one has to have fun.


----------



## daralene

gottastch said:


> You all are becoming so dear to me...how can that happen over the internet?!? I can feel all your kind thoughts and praises right through the computer monitor
> 
> Here are how things look:


I'm on my way over and will even bring my own coffee!!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u

HI Sam and everyone in our TP family. I do hope everyone is doing well on this Thursday. I'm afraid I haven't caught up on the postings. This has been one of those weeks. I'm getting ready to go with DH, he has a dental appt. and then he wants Greek food Yummm. So that is what we have planned. To be honest I'd rather sit in my recliner since my back has been dealing me fits but we don't go out to eat that often I decided to put on my big girl panties and suck it up and get ready. It will be nice to get out of the house besides doctor visits, yucko. I finally found Turkish Tea. I have a friend I met in Italy then our husbands were stationed in Turkey together. We had 3 years of getting involved with the culture and loved the food, tea and coffees. She found a site that we can buy the tea so DH and I are happy campers. They live in Florida now  . I sure miss her.
Well my friends it's time to shove off. Take care until next time.


----------



## Lurker 2

As mentioned earlier:

Fruity Muffins

2 cups flour
4 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 cup castor sugar [this is finer ground, but not icing sugar]
NanaCaren is sure to know your terminology!
100g butter [4 oz is slightly too much]
1 cup milk
1 egg
1- 1 1/2 cups blackberries, blueberries, chopped banana, etc
or 3/4 cup sultanas or 1/2 cup currants. 
[I used 3/4 cup dried cranberries]
about 1/4 cup chopped walnuts 
[optional]

1 Tbsp sugar
1/2 tsp cinnamon [I omited this]

Sieve the first four ingredients into a fairly large bowl.
In another container melt the butter, remove from heat and then add the milk and egg and beat to combine the three.
Prepare the fruit then tip the fruit, liquid and nuts if used into the bowl with the dry ingredients. Fold everything together, taking great care not to overmix. The flour should be dampened but not smooth.
Butter or oil [I use paper muffin cases] 12 deep muffin pans thoroughly. Without stirring or extra mixing place spoonfuls of mixture into pans, filling each half to 3/4 full. 
Combine the second measure of sugar with the cinnamon and sprinkle over the muffins before baking [I omited this step] bake at 410F [approximately: does depend on individual oven] for about 12 -15 minutes, until muffins spring back when pressed in the centre
Remove from the oven, stand for 2-3 minutes then twist to loosen before lifting from the pans.

Based on the recipe of Alison Holst from her book: the Best of Alison Holst. New Holland 2007, ISBN 978-1-86966-305-6 [soft cover]


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> As mentioned earlier:
> 
> Fruity Muffins
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 4 tsp baking powder
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1/2 cup castor sugar [this is finer ground, but not icing sugar]
> NanaCaren is sure to know your terminology!
> 100g butter [4 oz is slightly too much]
> 1 cup milk
> 1 egg
> 1- 1 1/2 cups blackberries, blueberries, chopped banana, etc
> or 3/4 cup sultanas or 1/2 cup currants.
> [I used 3/4 cup dried cranberries]
> about 1/4 cup chopped walnuts
> [optional]
> 
> 1 Tbsp sugar
> 1/2 tsp cinnamon [I omited this]
> 
> Sieve the first four ingredients into a fairly large bowl.
> In another container melt the butter, remove from heat and then add the milk and egg and beat to combine the three.
> Prepare the fruit then tip the fruit, liquid and nuts if used into the bowl with the dry ingredients. Fold everything together, taking great care not to overmix. The flour should be dampened but not smooth.
> Butter or oil [I use paper muffin cases] 12 deep muffin pans thoroughly. Without stirring or extra mixing place spoonfuls of mixture into pans, filling each half to 3/4 full.
> Combine the second measure of sugar with the cinnamon and sprinkle over the muffins before baking [I omited this step] bake at 410F [approximately: does depend on individual oven] for about 12 -15 minutes, until miffins spring back when pressed in the centre
> Remove from the oven, stand for 2-3 minutes then twist to loosen before lifting from the pans.
> 
> Based on the recipe of Alison Holst from her book: the Best of Alison Holst. New Holland 2007, ISBN 978-1-86966-305-6 [soft cover]


Sounds good, Julie. I don't bake very often, but I'm going to try these. I posted my mum's recipe for Canadian fruit loaf a few pages back, and I know you will understand when I say it's the nearest thing to clootie dumpling without being clootie dumpling! :lol:


----------



## Ask4j

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got a reasonable picture of shawl #3 in progress...I have just about decided to frog #2 and keep going with #1...just about. lol


Beautiful--don't frog this! my favorite color.


----------



## gottastch

The Fruity Muffins sound delicious, myfanwy! Definitely on my to do list. Thanks for sharing.

Hugs to all,
Kathy


----------



## oddball

gottastch said:


> The Fruity Muffins sound delicious, myfanwy! Definitely on my to do list. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Hugs to all,
> Kathy


We all love fruity muffins here. DD made some last week with blueberries, white chocolate chips and lemon zest. They were delicious.


----------



## preston

thanks for thinking of me kate - these sound really good - i will need to get my conversion chart out and try these.

sam



KateB said:


> Saw this in a magazine and immediately thought of you
> Sam!
> 
> Crumbly Peanut Butter Squares
> (Makes 16 squares)
> 
> 150g butter
> 200g dark chocolate or milk chocolate, or a mixture of both.
> 250g digestive biscuits
> 200g soft light brown sugar
> 300g crunchy peanut butter
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> 
> 1. Line a 20 cm square tin with baking parchment, leaving some excess paper hanging over the edges (this makes it easier to lift out once set.) Put the butter in a large pan and leave to melt slowly over a low heat.
> 2. Snap the chocolate into squares and throw into a small bowl. Melt in the microwavew in 30 second blasts, stirring well between each addition.
> 3. Remove butter from heat once melted. Blitz the biscuits and sugar in a blender or food processor to give fine crumbs.Tip them into the butter, scoop in the PB and vanilla and mix together.
> 4. Tip mixture into tin and press down hard with the back of a spoon. Evenly pour over melted chocolate. Put in freezer for 30 minutes (or fridge for an hour)
> 5. Once set, lift out of the tin with the help of the bakng parchment. Remove the paper then use a sharp knife to divide it into 16 squares. These will keep for a few days in an airtight container.
> Per serving 365cals, 24g fat, 30g carbs.
> (Lorraine Pascale recipe)


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Julie. I don't bake very often, but I'm going to try these. I posted my mum's recipe for Canadian fruit loaf a few pages back, and I know you will understand when I say it's the nearest thing to clootie dumpling without being clootie dumpling! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to recall copying that one !
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

thanks for the report daralene - sending here some positive healing energy.

sam



daralene said:


> Marianne said I could share that her mother is looking better. They were doing a brain scan to check on calcification spread and headaches yesterday. BP is staying in the normal range. There is an aide that really cares about her Mother and about Marianne and she insisted that Marianne go home to bed and the aide stayed and took care of her mom on her own time. Angels by the bedside. It means so much to her to have all of your support!!!!!
> From yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> The Fruity Muffins sound delicious, myfanwy! Definitely on my to do list. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Hugs to all,
> Kathy


they are scrummy! I have eaten three already! must put the brakes on- I wanted to have something to offer my visitor later this morning.


----------



## preston

welcome to the tea party cindy - the virtual tea party was the idea of fireball dave from london - patterned after a parlor tea party with light airy conversation - nothing too contraversial - it has turned into a weeklong event of sharing - laughing - crying - caring and praying and giving of support. dave became too busy and handed the reins to me as host. i certainly hope you make the tea party a regular stop on your online travels - we enjoy lots of people adding to the conversation - we have knitters from all over the world so join us for a cuppa anytime.

sam



Cindy M said:


> Preston, instead of being called "Tea Party", I think this should be called "Party Line." It reminds me of the 60's when you shared a telephone line, could listen in on conversations, and had to wait until the other party got off the line before you could make a call. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fruity Muffins sound delicious, myfanwy! Definitely on my to do list. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Hugs to all,
> Kathy
> 
> 
> 
> We all love fruity muffins here. DD made some last week with blueberries, white chocolate chips and lemon zest. They were delicious.
Click to expand...

Maybe DD could share her recipe!


----------



## preston

thanks myfanwy - that will save me some work.

sam



myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this in a magazine and immediately thought of you
> Sam!
> 
> Crumbly Peanut Butter Squares
> (Makes 16 squares)
> 
> 150g butter
> 200g dark chocolate or milk chocolate, or a mixture of both.
> 250g digestive biscuits
> 200g soft light brown sugar
> 300g crunchy peanut butter
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> 
> 1. Line a 20 cm square tin with baking parchment, leaving some excess paper hanging over the edges (this makes it easier to lift out once set.) Put the butter in a large pan and leave to melt slowly over a low heat.
> 2. Snap the chocolate into squares and throw into a small bowl. Melt in the microwavew in 30 second blasts, stirring well between each addition.
> 3. Remove butter from heat once melted. Blitz the biscuits and sugar in a blender or food processor to give fine crumbs.Tip them into the butter, scoop in the PB and vanilla and mix together.
> 4. Tip mixture into tin and press down hard with the back of a spoon. Evenly pour over melted chocolate. Put in freezer for 30 minutes (or fridge for an hour)
> 5. Once set, lift out of the tin with the help of the bakng parchment. Remove the paper then use a sharp knife to divide it into 16 squares. These will keep for a few days in an airtight container.
> Per serving 365cals, 24g fat, 30g carbs.
> (Lorraine Pascale recipe)
> 
> 
> 
> the simplest oz/g calculation is 25g to the oz, but 28g to the oz is better, because you don't need to 'leap frog' every so often
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Exactly what I was hoping!



preston said:


> thanks myfanwy - that will save me some work.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this in a magazine and immediately thought of you
> Sam!
> 
> Crumbly Peanut Butter Squares
> (Makes 16 squares)
> 
> 150g butter
> 200g dark chocolate or milk chocolate, or a mixture of both.
> 250g digestive biscuits
> 200g soft light brown sugar
> 300g crunchy peanut butter
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> 
> 1. Line a 20 cm square tin with baking parchment, leaving some excess paper hanging over the edges (this makes it easier to lift out once set.) Put the butter in a large pan and leave to melt slowly over a low heat.
> 2. Snap the chocolate into squares and throw into a small bowl. Melt in the microwavew in 30 second blasts, stirring well between each addition.
> 3. Remove butter from heat once melted. Blitz the biscuits and sugar in a blender or food processor to give fine crumbs.Tip them into the butter, scoop in the PB and vanilla and mix together.
> 4. Tip mixture into tin and press down hard with the back of a spoon. Evenly pour over melted chocolate. Put in freezer for 30 minutes (or fridge for an hour)
> 5. Once set, lift out of the tin with the help of the bakng parchment. Remove the paper then use a sharp knife to divide it into 16 squares. These will keep for a few days in an airtight container.
> Per serving 365cals, 24g fat, 30g carbs.
> (Lorraine Pascale recipe)
> 
> 
> 
> the simplest oz/g calculation is 25g to the oz, but 28g to the oz is better, because you don't need to 'leap frog' every so often
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

what good news marianne - not all of it what you wished for - but knowing what to expect is always easier i think. hope you get mom home real quick. i can hardly wait either to see what c did with mom's room.

sam

is there a recipe for king ranch chicken?



Marianne818 said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are having "King Ranch Chicken Casserole" tonight for dinner. We have not had it for quite awhile. This is a total Texas recipe.
> 
> IJoeP, have to say that King Ranch Chicken in one of my Mom's favorites, she just said this morning that when she comes home she hopes I'll make that for her!! Talk about a like minds! :-D
> 
> I thank you for your special words, I know many of us on this forum are taking care or have taken care of their loved ones. Though some may say it is a "responsibility" it is truly one of love.
> I agree that I don't want my children to have to take care of me, have told them to find me a nice "home" when the time comes and I promise I will go quietly, as I know what all it takes to keep someone at home. Years ago I discussed my wishes, I have a special account set up with both DS's names so that they have the monies to pay for my cremation, they know I don't want any fuss or muss or bother, just find my special place and scatter me there. The trees, the flora and fauna will be my marker. As for Mom, the funeral director came to the hospital yesterday.. (not really good timing in my opinion :lol: ) but we discussed what she wanted and he had a catalog of urns and such she picked one out. This morning I called the church in Arkansas where her family cemetery is located, she found a spot next to my GF that they can place a headstone and have "room" for the small casket. I think Mom is resting a bit better knowing this is all taken care of. What is funny is her plot next to my Dad in Texas is still there.. so I just got off the phone with the funeral home (owned by dear family friends, heck I used to baby sit the man when he was a small boy) anyway, they will send Mom a check for her plot this will more than cover the expenses for all her wishes!
> So, now to get her out of this place and back home!! She is looking much better, brain scan reveled our thoughts, she is loosing more, which is causing the dizziness and the memory lapses. Also starting to effect her eyesight as well. Doc said this morning that if she has a good day today we can take her home tomorrow, I will be so glad of that!
> C and a dear friend are doing something in Mom's room today.. they won't tell me what, LOL.. only that it is a surprise. No telling what those two are up to :lol:
> Going to try to catch up with the reading, I wasn't able to be on yesterday, too much activity with Mom in and out of her room. It seems that 2 of her medicines may be causing the dehydration, they have switched them with others and she seems to be doing much better. At least she is not constantly thirsty like she has been.
> Loves and Hugs and prayers surround each and everyone!!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

it's the squeeky wheel that gets oiled myfanwy.

sam



myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the household help is supposed to be contacting us soon- I am so looking forward to that, got the vacuum cleaner around - Ringo sheds so much hair for a little boy well medium size boy, but I knew that about corgis. Would not mind acquiring a Roomba- but they come up only occasionally in 'infomercials' which I seldom bother to watch!
> 
> the two most recent eyelash boa/scarves
> 
> 
> 
> Great colors...earth and sky.. Yes, any help is a blessing..... As much as I miss my fur baby, i'm not missing the fur all over. It may not be *my* way *or your* way but sure is nice to just know the basics are clean..... There were people that came in once a, free, when I was having chemo... my two little angels... the 2 Lupe's.... We could hardly communicate with each other but they did everything they possibly could for me and it was a life saver... since I could do NOTHING... I sure hope your relief comes very soon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the woman has rung to make an appointment for tomorrow morning- so that is all good, her English seems quite good- no longer 100% to be expected. I do love my baby- fur and all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is GREAT :!: So glad you are getting some help. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has taken a phone call or two, to find out- but no harm in being 'pro-active'. will probably post on progress!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

well said ask4j - when it comes to push and shove the one person you can always depend on is oneself - it is nice if you have some help from others but the ability to make it on your own and on your own terms is priceless.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember meeting women from Egypt and other countries and they had never done housework. One lady told me she never even changed a lightbulb. Of course, this was in University housing and I imagine these people were from very wealthy families. So that's it, we needed wealthy parents. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 3 opportunities for wealth.... I missed the being born to it and the marrying it.... Worked hard, but didn't manage to make a million either ....... I've always thought we should be born with a certain amount of money held in trust for us until of age.. .... Use it wisely, do right and it will last a lifetime..... Mess up.... time to check out...... Hmmmmm. I'm sure that won't fly by any ethics committee, but it kind of intrigues me. An BIG expansion on the natural consequences theory...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wealth is not what we imagine it would be--I'd rather earn my way then I can call the "shots"--can't imagine it any other way. Okay it is tough meeting mortgage payments, maintaining a home, if you are lucky. Or having to pay rent and live from pay check to pay check--these too can be temporary depending on your "plan" to move up. Well life is tricky and even the best plans can be thwarted into a shambles but then you start over again--that's the fun part, if you are healthy and are able to work. I have worked all my life, literally, since I was five--though didn't get a pay check until I was 16. I wouldn't have it any other way--I know I can survive and no one can take that from me. No one speaks for me and I have my own thoughts, therefore, I am free and freedom of mind to me is the most one can achieve.
Click to expand...


----------



## oddball

Blueberry, white choc chip and
Lemon Muffins.

9oz self raising flour
4oz granulated sugar
1 tsp baking soda
Mix together in a bowl.

Mix in a jug:
8 fl.oz milk
3 oz.corn or vegetable oil
1 egg

Add liquid to the dry mix and mix together. Do not overmix.

Add small pack of blueberries,2 oz white choc chips and grated zest of 1 lemon and stir in.
Makes 12 muffins. 
Cook at about 400 F for until risen and golden.

Enjoy while still warm preferably.


----------



## jheiens

Marianne, I thank God that the news is somewhat more promising for Mom than might have been anticipated for her.

Having gotten the details in place for ''after'' may bring you all some peace and rest in many senses. Take care and remember that we still care. Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you, oddball! they sound so good! and I can do imperial on my digital scales...


----------



## preston

beautiful sorelenna - i love the color. it so amazes me how you can figure out such beautiful patterns. i would never know where to begin.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I finally got a reasonable picture of shawl #3 in progress...I have just about decided to frog #2 and keep going with #1...just about. lol


----------



## preston

gottastch -- boy does that look good - i can just taste it from here. wouldn't that be good on some of myfanwy's homemade bread.

sam



gottastch said:


> You all are becoming so dear to me...how can that happen over the internet?!? I can feel all your kind thoughts and praises right through the computer monitor
> 
> Here are how things look:


----------



## preston

for good baklava i would almost give up my first born - lol - a little cane sugar once a year is good for the soul.

sam



daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> daralene! just for variety I made cranberry muffins this morning. Where is the receipt I hear someone mutter?- well I will have to convert a little and type it up. I am not proficient at scanning- my last few attempts would have the TP page in spasms again- as when we have inadvertently added too large a photo!
> 
> 
> 
> Love cranberries too. Just had a snack yesterday with nuts, dried cranberries, and small dark chocolate pieces. Yes, we do go a little crazy with the large photos. Can you scan it to a word program and then copy it to TP?
> 
> Here I've been off cane sugar for a year or maybe more and thought that baklava was ok with just honey, so I had some at the State Fair. Just looked up a recipe and it has regular sugar in it. Of course I limit honey and maple sugar too but guess I haven't been off for a year now. Well, State Fair will be an exception this year and one has to have fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

yum myfanwy -- i have some frozen cranberriess - i wonder if i either ground them or diced them whether they would work. what do you think myfanwy.

sam



myfanwy said:


> As mentioned earlier:
> 
> Fruity Muffins
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 4 tsp baking powder
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1/2 cup castor sugar [this is finer ground, but not icing sugar]
> NanaCaren is sure to know your terminology!
> 100g butter [4 oz is slightly too much]
> 1 cup milk
> 1 egg
> 1- 1 1/2 cups blackberries, blueberries, chopped banana, etc
> or 3/4 cup sultanas or 1/2 cup currants.
> [I used 3/4 cup dried cranberries]
> about 1/4 cup chopped walnuts
> [optional]
> 
> 1 Tbsp sugar
> 1/2 tsp cinnamon [I omited this]
> 
> Sieve the first four ingredients into a fairly large bowl.
> In another container melt the butter, remove from heat and then add the milk and egg and beat to combine the three.
> Prepare the fruit then tip the fruit, liquid and nuts if used into the bowl with the dry ingredients. Fold everything together, taking great care not to overmix. The flour should be dampened but not smooth.
> Butter or oil [I use paper muffin cases] 12 deep muffin pans thoroughly. Without stirring or extra mixing place spoonfuls of mixture into pans, filling each half to 3/4 full.
> Combine the second measure of sugar with the cinnamon and sprinkle over the muffins before baking [I omited this step] bake at 410F [approximately: does depend on individual oven] for about 12 -15 minutes, until muffins spring back when pressed in the centre
> Remove from the oven, stand for 2-3 minutes then twist to loosen before lifting from the pans.
> 
> Based on the recipe of Alison Holst from her book: the Best of Alison Holst. New Holland 2007, ISBN 978-1-86966-305-6 [soft cover]


----------



## preston

thanks lin - these sound really good - i do enjoy white chocolate.

sam



oddball said:


> Blueberry, white choc chip and
> Lemon Muffins.
> 
> 9oz self raising flour
> 4oz granulated sugar
> 1 tsp baking soda
> Mix together in a bowl.
> 
> Mix in a jug:
> 8 fl.oz milk
> 3 oz.corn or vegetable oil
> 1 egg
> 
> Add liquid to the dry mix and mix together. Do not overmix.
> 
> Add small pack of blueberries,2 oz white choc chips and grated zest of 1 lemon and stir in.
> Makes 12 muffins.
> Cook at about 400 F for until risen and golden.
> 
> Enjoy while still warm preferably.


----------



## Lurker 2

For speed, I would try them as they are, first up- it can be quite good when they squish in the mouth- the dried ones end up rather more like a currant, than a sultana [golden raisin]
alternatively you could give them a quick 'blitz' in the processor.



preston said:


> yum myfanwy -- i have some frozen cranberriess - i wonder if i either ground them or diced them whether they would work. what do you think myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned earlier:
> 
> Fruity Muffins
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 4 tsp baking powder
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1/2 cup castor sugar [this is finer ground, but not icing sugar]
> NanaCaren is sure to know your terminology!
> 100g butter [4 oz is slightly too much]
> 1 cup milk
> 1 egg
> 1- 1 1/2 cups blackberries, blueberries, chopped banana, etc
> or 3/4 cup sultanas or 1/2 cup currants.
> [I used 3/4 cup dried cranberries]
> about 1/4 cup chopped walnuts
> [optional]
> 
> 1 Tbsp sugar
> 1/2 tsp cinnamon [I omited this]
> 
> Sieve the first four ingredients into a fairly large bowl.
> In another container melt the butter, remove from heat and then add the milk and egg and beat to combine the three.
> Prepare the fruit then tip the fruit, liquid and nuts if used into the bowl with the dry ingredients. Fold everything together, taking great care not to overmix. The flour should be dampened but not smooth.
> Butter or oil [I use paper muffin cases] 12 deep muffin pans thoroughly. Without stirring or extra mixing place spoonfuls of mixture into pans, filling each half to 3/4 full.
> Combine the second measure of sugar with the cinnamon and sprinkle over the muffins before baking [I omited this step] bake at 410F [approximately: does depend on individual oven] for about 12 -15 minutes, until muffins spring back when pressed in the centre
> Remove from the oven, stand for 2-3 minutes then twist to loosen before lifting from the pans.
> 
> Based on the recipe of Alison Holst from her book: the Best of Alison Holst. New Holland 2007, ISBN 978-1-86966-305-6 [soft cover]
Click to expand...


----------



## Ask4j

Here's a butter converter for starters: http://www.traditionaloven.com/conversions_of_measures/butter_converter.html

Just what is "edible biscuit"? English say biscuit Americans say cookie, okay, but edible? would it be like vanilla wafers to US but crackers to UK? this could be an interesting outcome.



myfanwy said:


> Exactly what I was hoping!
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks myfanwy - that will save me some work.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this in a magazine and immediately thought of you
> Sam!
> 
> Crumbly Peanut Butter Squares
> (Makes 16 squares)
> 
> 150g butter
> 200g dark chocolate or milk chocolate, or a mixture of both.
> 250g digestive biscuits
> 200g soft light brown sugar
> 300g crunchy peanut butter
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> 
> 1. Line a 20 cm square tin with baking parchment, leaving some excess paper hanging over the edges (this makes it easier to lift out once set.) Put the butter in a large pan and leave to melt slowly over a low heat.
> 2. Snap the chocolate into squares and throw into a small bowl. Melt in the microwavew in 30 second blasts, stirring well between each addition.
> 3. Remove butter from heat once melted. Blitz the biscuits and sugar in a blender or food processor to give fine crumbs.Tip them into the butter, scoop in the PB and vanilla and mix together.
> 4. Tip mixture into tin and press down hard with the back of a spoon. Evenly pour over melted chocolate. Put in freezer for 30 minutes (or fridge for an hour)
> 5. Once set, lift out of the tin with the help of the bakng parchment. Remove the paper then use a sharp knife to divide it into 16 squares. These will keep for a few days in an airtight container.
> Per serving 365cals, 24g fat, 30g carbs.
> (Lorraine Pascale recipe)
> 
> 
> 
> the simplest oz/g calculation is 25g to the oz, but 28g to the oz is better, because you don't need to 'leap frog' every so often
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

thanks myfanwy - i will try that first.

sam



myfanwy said:


> For speed, I would try them as they are, first up- it can be quite good when they squish in the mouth- the dried ones end up rather more like a currant, than a sultana [golden raisin]
> alternatively you could give them a quick 'blitz' in the processor.
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> yum myfanwy -- i have some frozen cranberriess - i wonder if i either ground them or diced them whether they would work. what do you think myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned earlier:
> 
> Fruity Muffins
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 4 tsp baking powder
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1/2 cup castor sugar [this is finer ground, but not icing sugar]
> NanaCaren is sure to know your terminology!
> 100g butter [4 oz is slightly too much]
> 1 cup milk
> 1 egg
> 1- 1 1/2 cups blackberries, blueberries, chopped banana, etc
> or 3/4 cup sultanas or 1/2 cup currants.
> [I used 3/4 cup dried cranberries]
> about 1/4 cup chopped walnuts
> [optional]
> 
> 1 Tbsp sugar
> 1/2 tsp cinnamon [I omited this]
> 
> Sieve the first four ingredients into a fairly large bowl.
> In another container melt the butter, remove from heat and then add the milk and egg and beat to combine the three.
> Prepare the fruit then tip the fruit, liquid and nuts if used into the bowl with the dry ingredients. Fold everything together, taking great care not to overmix. The flour should be dampened but not smooth.
> Butter or oil [I use paper muffin cases] 12 deep muffin pans thoroughly. Without stirring or extra mixing place spoonfuls of mixture into pans, filling each half to 3/4 full.
> Combine the second measure of sugar with the cinnamon and sprinkle over the muffins before baking [I omited this step] bake at 410F [approximately: does depend on individual oven] for about 12 -15 minutes, until muffins spring back when pressed in the centre
> Remove from the oven, stand for 2-3 minutes then twist to loosen before lifting from the pans.
> 
> Based on the recipe of Alison Holst from her book: the Best of Alison Holst. New Holland 2007, ISBN 978-1-86966-305-6 [soft cover]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Ask4j said:


> Here's a butter converter for starters: http://www.traditionaloven.com/conversions_of_measures/butter_converter.html
> 
> Just what is "edible biscuit"? English say biscuit Americans say cookie, okay, but edible? would it be like vanilla wafers to US but crackers to UK? this could be an interesting outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was hoping!
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks myfanwy - that will save me some work.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this in a magazine and immediately thought of you
> Sam!
> 
> Crumbly Peanut Butter Squares
> (Makes 16 squares)
> 
> 150g butter
> 200g dark chocolate or milk chocolate, or a mixture of both.
> 250g digestive biscuits
> 200g soft light brown sugar
> 300g crunchy peanut butter
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> 
> 1. Line a 20 cm square tin with baking parchment, leaving some excess paper hanging over the edges (this makes it easier to lift out once set.) Put the butter in a large pan and leave to melt slowly over a low heat.
> 2. Snap the chocolate into squares and throw into a small bowl. Melt in the microwavew in 30 second blasts, stirring well between each addition.
> 3. Remove butter from heat once melted. Blitz the biscuits and sugar in a blender or food processor to give fine crumbs.Tip them into the butter, scoop in the PB and vanilla and mix together.
> 4. Tip mixture into tin and press down hard with the back of a spoon. Evenly pour over melted chocolate. Put in freezer for 30 minutes (or fridge for an hour)
> 5. Once set, lift out of the tin with the help of the bakng parchment. Remove the paper then use a sharp knife to divide it into 16 squares. These will keep for a few days in an airtight container.
> Per serving 365cals, 24g fat, 30g carbs.
> (Lorraine Pascale recipe)
> 
> 
> 
> the simplest oz/g calculation is 25g to the oz, but 28g to the oz is better, because you don't need to 'leap frog' every so often
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I think Graham Crackers are the equivalent of the digestive biscuit- Digestives are made from wholemeal, and not very sweet.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a butter converter for starters: http://www.traditionaloven.com/conversions_of_measures/butter_converter.html
> 
> Just what is "edible biscuit"? English say biscuit Americans say cookie, okay, but edible? would it be like vanilla wafers to US but crackers to UK? this could be an interesting outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was hoping!
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks myfanwy - that will save me some work.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this in a magazine and immediately thought of you
> Sam!
> 
> Crumbly Peanut Butter Squares
> (Makes 16 squares)
> 
> 150g butter
> 200g dark chocolate or milk chocolate, or a mixture of both.
> 250g digestive biscuits
> 200g soft light brown sugar
> 300g crunchy peanut butter
> 1 tsp vanilla extract
> 
> 1. Line a 20 cm square tin with baking parchment, leaving some excess paper hanging over the edges (this makes it easier to lift out once set.) Put the butter in a large pan and leave to melt slowly over a low heat.
> 2. Snap the chocolate into squares and throw into a small bowl. Melt in the microwavew in 30 second blasts, stirring well between each addition.
> 3. Remove butter from heat once melted. Blitz the biscuits and sugar in a blender or food processor to give fine crumbs.Tip them into the butter, scoop in the PB and vanilla and mix together.
> 4. Tip mixture into tin and press down hard with the back of a spoon. Evenly pour over melted chocolate. Put in freezer for 30 minutes (or fridge for an hour)
> 5. Once set, lift out of the tin with the help of the bakng parchment. Remove the paper then use a sharp knife to divide it into 16 squares. These will keep for a few days in an airtight container.
> Per serving 365cals, 24g fat, 30g carbs.
> (Lorraine Pascale recipe)
> 
> 
> 
> the simplest oz/g calculation is 25g to the oz, but 28g to the oz is better, because you don't need to 'leap frog' every so often
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Graham Crackers are the equivalent of the digestive biscuit- Digestives are made from wholemeal, and not very sweet.
Click to expand...

In Canada a digestive biscuit is like a cookie made with ginger. This link will show a variety of digestive biscuits and there would likely be something there from every country.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=digestive+biscuits&hl=en&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&site=webhp&prmd=imvnse&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=Vf5IUK_jMrCG0QGY1oG4Aw&sqi=2&ved=0CCkQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=601


----------



## Lurker 2

that would add a little extra something 5mmdpn's!


----------



## Ask4j

myfanwy said:


> that would add a little extra something 5mmdpn's!


yes ginger definitely would add more flavor. The word "digestive" must signify the fact that it is used for settling your stomach because ginger is great for that. Learning something new again!


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> that would add a little extra something 5mmdpn's!


haha, big hello for you myfanwy!!! I was truly being good and only wishing for those chocolate covered digestive biscuits and not the weight watcher digestive biscuits!!!

I am surprised that Fale has a plaster cast on. Here in Canada, almost everyone is given a fiberglass cast which is light, breathable and one can go in the shower with it. Fiberglass casts are the preferable casts because they are durable and not heavy!


----------



## Lurker 2

that is probably because it is under Accident Compensation- so it will be as cheap as possible- it will be interesting to see the replacement next week!



5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would add a little extra something 5mmdpn's!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, big hello for you myfanwy!!! I was truly being good and only wishing for those chocolate covered digestive biscuits and not the weight watcher digestive biscuits!!!
> 
> I am surprised that Fale has a plaster cast on. Here in Canada, almost everyone is given a fiberglass cast which is light, breathable and one can go in the shower with it. Fiberglass casts are the preferable casts because they are durable and not heavy!
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

for any of you that would like to crochet a really great dishrag here it is.

sam

http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=6867

also a gluten free lemon load

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/Recipe.aspx?nid=1632&utm_nooverride=1


----------



## gottastch

Sam, homemade bread would definitely be delightful. It is something I hope to accomplish during the long winter months. I have to get the "feel" for what is right so I don't keep making "door stops" - haha. All jars of apple butter sealed - hooray! I didn't even make too much of a mess...this time 

Everyone stay safe until I join you again tomorrow. I wish everyone peace and strength, to deal with your ongoing trials, and know that I am sending happy thoughts.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Yes. My dr. always does bloodwork to check on the dosage I need. I take 800 units (or whatever) as well as the amount that is in my regular vitamin (I think there are 400 units if I recall). However, that is based on what I need and your dr. needs to do bloodwork in order for you to take the correct amount.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> Sam, homemade bread would definitely be delightful. It is something I hope to accomplish during the long winter months. I have to get the "feel" for what is right so I don't keep making "door stops" - haha. All jars of apple butter sealed - hooray! I didn't even make too much of a mess...this time
> 
> Everyone stay safe until I join you again tomorrow. I wish everyone peace and strength, to deal with your ongoing trials, and know that I am sending happy thoughts.


Here is a dishcloth to knit to go with your apple butter!! http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=6927

Thanks Sam for the crochet dishcloth pattern -- looks perfectly dignified to sit on top of my tv and use to dust the tv screen!!!

Bookmarked the Lemon Loaf too!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes

KateB said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says prayers don't work? Just got news from Stepmothers Doctor, everything is normal, except her vitamin D. It's supposed to be 60 and her's is 6 so tomorrow we go pic up a script for Vitamin D, he called it in to Walmart, and he wants to see her in two months to see if anything changes. Wow, vitamin D. So she's doing a bit of research on that now.
> Thank you all sooooo much, love you all bunches.
> Hugs and kisses. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! :thumbup: Is vitamin D the one we get from sunlight?
Click to expand...

So sorry, but my reply is on page 65. I thought I had quoted your question so hope you see it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> Sam, homemade bread would definitely be delightful. It is something I hope to accomplish during the long winter months. I have to get the "feel" for what is right so I don't keep making "door stops" - haha. All jars of apple butter sealed - hooray! I didn't even make too much of a mess...this time
> 
> Everyone stay safe until I join you again tomorrow. I wish everyone peace and strength, to deal with your ongoing trials, and know that I am sending happy thoughts.


I need 1000 iu (international units) of the vitamin D as I can not be in the sun at all. It also helps in the fibromyalgia.


----------



## 5mmdpns

81brighteyes said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says prayers don't work? Just got news from Stepmothers Doctor, everything is normal, except her vitamin D. It's supposed to be 60 and her's is 6 so tomorrow we go pic up a script for Vitamin D, he called it in to Walmart, and he wants to see her in two months to see if anything changes. Wow, vitamin D. So she's doing a bit of research on that now.
> Thank you all sooooo much, love you all bunches.
> Hugs and kisses. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! :thumbup: Is vitamin D the one we get from sunlight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry, but my reply is on page 65. I thought I had quoted your question so hope you see it.
Click to expand...

Myfanwy also answered this. The vitamin D is known as the sunshine vitamin because you need a certain amount of skin exposure to sunlight in order for your body to "manufacture" this vitamin. If you do not get enough sunlight, then you need to take the Vitamin D suppliments. For those who have had skin cancer or have a sun allergy (not just talking sunburn with that one) or who can not be in the sunlight, the Vitamin D is recommended. For those who affected by Seasonal Affected Depression, it is all directly related to the amount of sunlight. In the winter, SAD is much more noticeable and greatly affects the depression in some people. During the winter, these people are recommended to take extra Vitamin D (must go with what the physician recommends for each person).


----------



## Sorlenna

I can see graham crackers working as digestive biscuits, or even what we'd call ginger snaps--those are similar to crackers but sweeter...I've always thought of digestive biscuits as crackers of some sort; they are dry and can be crumbled, yes? I usually make a cheesecake crust from graham crackers and have tried shortbread and ginger snaps, too. A little whirl in the coffee grinder and voila!


----------



## BarbaraSD

gagesmom said:


> phew just caught on the posts, saw some beautiful pictures and a handsome bear, a fab flea market find and some great receipts.
> 
> I second the nomination of Hickory being our tea party mascot.
> 
> Saw the post about school lunches, I wish my son could take peanut butter sandwiches to school, but no peanut products allowed here in our schools. Incase of allergies, also Gage has been in the same boys class since Kindergarten who has a severe allergy to peanuts/ nuts.


Gads. How did we all manage to survive before all these restrictions were put upon us. It is apparent your son isn't allergic to nuts, so why should he be deprived. The children with allergies surely know what they can and cannot eat.


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> that is probably because it is under Accident Compensation- so it will be as cheap as possible- it will be interesting to see the replacement next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would add a little extra something 5mmdpn's!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, big hello for you myfanwy!!! I was truly being good and only wishing for those chocolate covered digestive biscuits and not the weight watcher digestive biscuits!!!
> 
> I am surprised that Fale has a plaster cast on. Here in Canada, almost everyone is given a fiberglass cast which is light, breathable and one can go in the shower with it. Fiberglass casts are the preferable casts because they are durable and not heavy!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

haha, myfanwy, I thought you were referring to the digestive biscuits and now I realize that it was the plaster cast you meant! Yes, I can see how in some cases the least expensive cast is desired. Also if the cast is one that needs replacing once a month due to forcing the bones in a specific re-alignment, the plaster cast is needed. This was the case of my son who broke a small bone in his wrist just below his thumb. Every week he needed a new cast to encourage the growth of the bones to grow in a specific direction. The last 3 weeks he only needed one cast and that was then a fiberglass cast for support purposes only as the bone healed firmly in place. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says prayers don't work? Just got news from Stepmothers Doctor, everything is normal, except her vitamin D. It's supposed to be 60 and her's is 6 so tomorrow we go pic up a script for Vitamin D, he called it in to Walmart, and he wants to see her in two months to see if anything changes. Wow, vitamin D. So she's doing a bit of research on that now.
> Thank you all sooooo much, love you all bunches.
> Hugs and kisses. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> FANTASTIC NEWS....... Now have a little more of that ice cream, get your stomach settled and enjoy the Cowboys beating the Giants.
Click to expand...

And they did!! Yay!!! Off to a great start, go Cowboys!! Sorry Giants fans, love you but...


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I can see graham crackers working as digestive biscuits, or even what we'd call ginger snaps--those are similar to crackers but sweeter...I've always thought of digestive biscuits as crackers of some sort; they are dry and can be crumbled, yes? I usually make a cheesecake crust from graham crackers and have tried shortbread and ginger snaps, too. A little whirl in the coffee grinder and voila!


I am pretty sure I recall a thread about this back in the days when Dave was our host- -yes digestives crumble fairly easily!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is probably because it is under Accident Compensation- so it will be as cheap as possible- it will be interesting to see the replacement next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would add a little extra something 5mmdpn's!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, big hello for you myfanwy!!! I was truly being good and only wishing for those chocolate covered digestive biscuits and not the weight watcher digestive biscuits!!!
> 
> I am surprised that Fale has a plaster cast on. Here in Canada, almost everyone is given a fiberglass cast which is light, breathable and one can go in the shower with it. Fiberglass casts are the preferable casts because they are durable and not heavy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, myfanwy, I thought you were referring to the digestive biscuits and now I realize that it was the plaster cast you meant! Yes, I can see how in some cases the least expensive cast is desired. Also if the cast is one that needs replacing once a month due to forcing the bones in a specific re-alignment, the plaster cast is needed. This was the case of my son who broke a small bone in his wrist just below his thumb. Every week he needed a new cast to encourage the growth of the bones to grow in a specific direction. The last 3 weeks he only needed one cast and that was then a fiberglass cast for support purposes only as the bone healed firmly in place. :-D
Click to expand...

this one gets replaced in a week, he has a fracture and a chip!


----------



## 5mmdpns

BarbaraSD said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the post about school lunches, I wish my son could take peanut butter sandwiches to school, but no peanut products allowed here in our schools. Incase of allergies, also Gage has been in the same boys class since Kindergarten who has a severe allergy to peanuts/ nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> Gads. How did we all manage to survive before all these restrictions were put upon us. It is apparent your son isn't allergic to nuts, so why should he be deprived. The children with allergies surely know what they can and cannot eat.
Click to expand...

Sad truth is, with some of the nut allergies, even the odor of them is enough to set off a fatal anaphalactic attack. Goes for peanuts too. As someone who does have fatal allergies, being in a nut-free environment is wonderful. Kids do not always take the necessary precautions, nor are they at the age of responsibility where they are responsible for their own welfare. How many times has a child borrowed a pen/pencil from another person? How many times has the children played a game of ball -- if you have a nut/peanut allergy and someone has had Nutella or Peanut Butter sandwiches for lunch, and then handled the ball before you, you will react. For those who do not have these allergies, then they can enjoy these nut products and peanuts at home, thus the child with the allergy can still safely go to school.

Here is more information. http://www.toronto.ca/health/pdf/nm_peanut_allergies.pdf

In Ontario specifically, and spreading across all of Canada is Sabrina's Law which specifically makes all schools due to anaphalatyc allergies. Sabrina was a student who died at school due to the allergy reaction. http://www.anaphylaxis.ca/en/resources/sabrinas_law.html


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> for good baklava i would almost give up my first born - lol - a little cane sugar once a year is good for the soul.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> daralene! just for variety I made cranberry muffins this morning. Where is the receipt I hear someone mutter?- well I will have to convert a little and type it up. I am not proficient at scanning- my last few attempts would have the TP page in spasms again- as when we have inadvertently added too large a photo!
> 
> 
> 
> Love cranberries too. Just had a snack yesterday with nuts, dried cranberries, and small dark chocolate pieces. Yes, we do go a little crazy with the large photos. Can you scan it to a word program and then copy it to TP?
> 
> Here I've been off cane sugar for a year or maybe more and thought that baklava was ok with just honey, so I had some at the State Fair. Just looked up a recipe and it has regular sugar in it. Of course I limit honey and maple sugar too but guess I haven't been off for a year now. Well, State Fair will be an exception this year and one has to have fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Laughing out loud on this one. I call baklava the food of the Gods. I know honey is, but then combine it with nut. Divine!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

double post -- ooopsy!


----------



## preston

56mmdpns - thanks for the great dishrag pattern - need to make a few of those for christmas presents.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, homemade bread would definitely be delightful. It is something I hope to accomplish during the long winter months. I have to get the "feel" for what is right so I don't keep making "door stops" - haha. All jars of apple butter sealed - hooray! I didn't even make too much of a mess...this time
> 
> Everyone stay safe until I join you again tomorrow. I wish everyone peace and strength, to deal with your ongoing trials, and know that I am sending happy thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a dishcloth to knit to go with your apple butter!! http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=6927
> 
> Thanks Sam for the crochet dishcloth pattern -- looks perfectly dignified to sit on top of my tv and use to dust the tv screen!!!
> 
> Bookmarked the Lemon Loaf too!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, NOW we have word that DD is to start her job at the site on the 17th! Augh...meanwhile, we went out today to pick up some glue she needed to find so she can work on her art projects, and I decided to get the green and purple yarn (what her mom asked for) for GD's Christmas stocking. I found the green sparkly on clearance, so I picked up a skein, but they didn't have the right purple...so we stopped by Joanns and there, I picked up a skein of the same green to walk around with and match a purple...and ended up forgetting to put the green back and buying them both in the end.  Well, I suppose I can either return it or use it for something else. Maybe the babies will get a green hat to boot! Heh.


----------



## daralene

Strawberry4u...Used to live near the Turkish neighborhood in Germany. I adore Turkish coffee and some of the ways they prepare vegetables are so wonderful!!! Hope you enjoy your Greek food. Another of my favorites. Oh my, I have too many favorites. :roll: 

Sam...Such a lovely pattern. Thanks for the link. I wonder if I remember how to do crochet???? Hmmm...tapioca flour on the other link. Sounds lovely and hadn't thought of that.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> 56mmdpns - thanks for the great dishrag pattern - need to make a few of those for christmas presents.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, homemade bread would definitely be delightful. It is something I hope to accomplish during the long winter months. I have to get the "feel" for what is right so I don't keep making "door stops" - haha. All jars of apple butter sealed - hooray! I didn't even make too much of a mess...this time
> 
> Everyone stay safe until I join you again tomorrow. I wish everyone peace and strength, to deal with your ongoing trials, and know that I am sending happy thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a dishcloth to knit to go with your apple butter!! http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=6927
> 
> Thanks Sam for the crochet dishcloth pattern -- looks perfectly dignified to sit on top of my tv and use to dust the tv screen!!!
> 
> Bookmarked the Lemon Loaf too!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

haha, a flower day keeps the dusties away!!! Joe P needs some of these in his house!!! The flower can be done up in so many different bright colors!!!

To whomever suggested a Tea Party or two ago, that I use Dawn for my housecleaning of the kitchen light fixture -- huge thanks! It works!!


----------



## preston

daralene said:


> this will definitely give you a reminder to practice on.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam...Such a lovely pattern. Thanks for the link. I wonder if I remember how to do crochet????


----------



## Strawberry4u

Marianne818 said:


> Marianne, I'm happy to hear your mom has some very nice dr.'s. I agree about big town dr.s and small town ones. I've noticed here some are really full of themselves and don't really care, your just a number and a way to pay off their car or boat. I had a wonderful dr. but he went to the VIP practice along with others that I found that were good. I don't want to go into politics but I've had talks with them as to why since I had worked with dr.s in the past and got the reason as to why they felt it was they only way they could control their practice. I couldn't afford they yearly fee so I had to move on. It broke my heart to lose him and others. Oh well life goes on. I wish your mother well and your family.


----------



## daralene

5mmdpns...I need to make a gift for someone and think the apple is just perfect. You and Sam sure got some beautiful ones for us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

It wasn't me that suggested Dawn for the light but I use it on anything greasy, including stains on clothes and it works magic.


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> 5mmdpns...I need to make a gift for someone and think the apple is just perfect. You and Sam sure got some beautiful ones for us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> It wasn't me that suggested Dawn for the light but I use it on anything greasy, including stains on clothes and it works magic.


It was the first time I had ever used Dawn. I am really impressed with it!

The ravelry site has thousands of dishclothes to make. You really need to set aside a good day or two just go through them all. Then another day to bookmark the ones you want. Then another day to print them off. Then a day or ten to go yarn shopping. Then.......hahaa, you put your feet up with a cupppa and heave a big sigh before picking up the needles!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u

gottastch said:


> You all are becoming so dear to me...how can that happen over the internet?!? I can feel all your kind thoughts and praises right through the computer monitor
> 
> Here are how things look:


Oh my gosh that look so yummy. May I have some?????


----------



## Strawberry4u

preston said:


> for any of you that would like to crochet a really great dishrag here it is.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=6867
> 
> also a gluten free lemon load
> 
> http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/Recipe.aspx?nid=1632&utm_nooverride=1


Thank you Sam, for the patterns. They are really pretty and will put them on my list to do. I hope you are having a great day along with the other TP family. Take care. Need to go. Had a great Greek lunch with DH. Now it's time to go to my little friend ( my recliner,LOL) and knit. I'm working on two different projects at once. I knit on scarves then switch to crocheting an afghan. The afghan is for my son. It has a square of the words HERO then I'm putting the American flag and some stars and stripes squares around it. He was full time Navy and now he's in the reserves as a Sea Bee. He's such a good man but has a really rough life. I want him to know he is a hero to us. Oh crude I'm crying I hate when that happens.


----------



## Strawberry4u

5mmdpns said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns...I need to make a gift for someone and think the apple is just perfect. You and Sam sure got some beautiful ones for us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> It wasn't me that suggested Dawn for the light but I use it on anything greasy, including stains on clothes and it works magic.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the first time I had ever used Dawn. I am really impressed with it!
> 
> The ravelry site has thousands of dishclothes to make. You really need to set aside a good day or two just go through them all. Then another day to bookmark the ones you want. Then another day to print them off. Then a day or ten to go yarn shopping. Then.......hahaa, you put your feet up with a cupppa and heave a big sigh before picking up the needles!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info 5mmdpns on ravelry.
I use Dawn all the time it is impressive. It has many uses doesn't it?
Take care.


----------



## preston

half dish detergent half water - in a spray bottle - great for cleaning showers.

sam



daralene said:


> 5mmdpns...I need to make a gift for someone and think the apple is just perfect. You and Sam sure got some beautiful ones for us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> It wasn't me that suggested Dawn for the light but I use it on anything greasy, including stains on clothes and it works magic.


----------



## Sorlenna

preston said:


> half dish detergent half water - in a spray bottle - great for cleaning showers.
> 
> sam


I use it always for dishes/kitchen cleaning--I'll have to try it in the shower!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Strawberry4u said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns...I need to make a gift for someone and think the apple is just perfect. You and Sam sure got some beautiful ones for us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> It wasn't me that suggested Dawn for the light but I use it on anything greasy, including stains on clothes and it works magic.
> 
> 
> 
> It was the first time I had ever used Dawn. I am really impressed with it!
> 
> The ravelry site has thousands of dishclothes to make. You really need to set aside a good day or two just go through them all. Then another day to bookmark the ones you want. Then another day to print them off. Then a day or ten to go yarn shopping. Then.......hahaa, you put your feet up with a cupppa and heave a big sigh before picking up the needles!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info 5mmdpns on ravelry.
> I use Dawn all the time it is impressive. It has many uses doesn't it?
> Take care.
Click to expand...

Hi Strawberry! I am just getting started using it!!! I am thinking already for next year's gardens and using a solution of this on the plants as a bug/insect deterent!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> half dish detergent half water - in a spray bottle - great for cleaning showers.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns...I need to make a gift for someone and think the apple is just perfect. You and Sam sure got some beautiful ones for us. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> It wasn't me that suggested Dawn for the light but I use it on anything greasy, including stains on clothes and it works magic.
Click to expand...

I am going to try that Sam! Thanks for the tip! I recalked my tub surround this morning and it needs a good few days to fully set. 
I am going to try it for my laundry stains! thanks!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Now I need something from you all who make relishes and stuff like that! I need a zucchini relish recipe that also puts ripe tomatoes in it! I am getting swamped here with them! All set with some 500ml canning jars and may need to get more. Then there are all the bread & butters I need to make and more dills!!!! I am tossing in some over-ripe green beans in with the dills. I have never done that before, what do you all think?


----------



## Joe P

I have been somewhat lazy today, need to pick up the pace tomorrow. I had to take the new "Cruze" in to get the windows tinted for the sun down here. It took most of the afternoon. I will clean the room from today and tomorrow's room too. I will survive. I love a clean house.

I have loved the Melaleuca company for "green" solutions for cleaning and the vitamins and probiotics have literally saved my life this summer after I have been sick so long.

I plan to watch the convention tonight, I love watching both conventions and then think about them and decide what to do with the big vote in November for our presidential choice. I don't discuss politics or religion as that was not allowed in public in our family. take care y'all joe p.


----------



## mjs

Marianne818 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sending you lots of love, hugs and prayers.. always in my thoughts.. we Arkansas gals gotta stick together ya know.. (not born in Ark but I'm the only one in my family that wasn't!!) Graduated from El Dorado, lived in Little Rock, and a small town called Cotton Plant!! Now that's a hoot!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, marianne i know where cotton plant is, we drove through there on our way to brinkley when sis lived there. not much there, i always hoped and prayed when i went alone, i didn't break down there, you know no cell phones back then. we live in Batesville, about 2 hrs North of Little Rock.
> i have talked to my sister in nashville, she posted a picture of a big buck over looking the hilltop, she wrote i have a heavy heart tonight, and i know how she feels. Dad was always such a hard worker and was always all about us kids, didn't really like for us to go spend the nights at friends, wanted us home & you could forget if there was any weather warnings, had to have us all under the same roof, now he didn't care if we had a house full of friends but wanted us home. Thanks everyone for thoughts and prayers this is tough.
Click to expand...

Keeping you and yours in our prayers!! 
Yes I know where Batesville is, have driven through it many times. Cotton Plant used to be a pretty nice little town. I enjoyed my visits there but that was back in the early 80's.. my friends were a Methodist minister and his family. He passed away, I think she now lives in Jonesboro. I have one cousin and family in Springdale, his sister and my Aunt (93, mom's sister) live in Fordyce. the last of my family that is alive. 
Okay.. really have to get out before the next wave of rain hits. Really trying to work on the depression today.. I think getting out will be a major boost.. may try to stop in the drug store and have a soda made the old fashioned way!!! That is one big plus in the small town, it has an old fashioned soda shop and it's wonderful!! (but hard to find a seat if it's near lunch or dinner time) LOL
Have a wonderful day all.. byeeeeee
Oh Happy Birthday Kate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/quote]

Your mentioning the soda reminded me of a movie I love - Murphy's romance.


----------



## mjs

oddball said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a reader have you read the Shenandoah series?
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be books by Emilie Richards? Is that something I should keep my eyes open for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. I have recently discovered an author of a quilt series and I'm just crazy about the books. I don't usually read books by an author close together because I think you get tired of them. I have just finished the fifth in the series in a little over a week. Marie Bostwick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mjs _ Looked up Marie Bostwick on Amazon last night at midnight and was able to read 3 chapters of The ties that bind (think thats right) now can't wait to get a copy. Thank you, always looking out for new books of this sort.
Click to expand...

That's the latest. you really need to begin with the first - Single thread and I think the first two really should be read in order. After that there is not quite so much of a reference to the past of the character. I've already told her that a tortoiseshell cat cannot be male.


----------



## mjs

oddball said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a reader have you read the Shenandoah series?
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be books by Emilie Richards? Is that something I should keep my eyes open for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. I have recently discovered an author of a quilt series and I'm just crazy about the books. I don't usually read books by an author close together because I think you get tired of them. I have just finished the fifth in the series in a little over a week. Marie Bostwick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mjs _ Looked up Marie Bostwick on Amazon last night at midnight and was able to read 3 chapters of The ties that bind (think thats right) now can't wait to get a copy. Thank you, always looking out for new books of this sort.
Click to expand...

I love Amazon as a reference source about all kinds of things, especially foods from other countries.


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> Marianne, my sympathy with you! I actually did the same to my daughter recently- felt it was time to let her know what I wanted done- I think she forgets that I am getting older! As she has my POA it is quite important she has my thoughts on the matter.
> It is hard to think of that time though.
> We make the mistake sometimes of thinking we are immortal.
> 
> Breakfast well on the way, dogs have had a little to eat- I am trying out a new regime of feeding them later in the day.
> 
> It is supposed to be sunny today- I guess that is why it feels chilly. My SIL posted a little video of the thunder storm in Christchurch last evening. DGS at two does NOT like thunder and lightening. It was quite spectacular!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their day. Has any one heard from Jynx lately?


After my mother died I was free to say what I wanted for myself and made as many advance provisions as I could. I do not want money spent forcing me to exist when it could be used to help animals.


----------



## mjs

Bulldog said:


> Hi my sweet friends,
> Have tried several times to write and either I lose my list or I lose what I have typed. Don't know how to retrieve what I have typed when it disappears
> Marianne....I love you...I so feel for you. I know it was hard hearing your Mom talk of these things, but consider it another expression of your Mom's love...I had to make arrangements for both Mom and Dad and if it hadn't been for my darling DH would never have made it through.
> Southerngirl...I can only imagine the heartbreak you are going through and will be lifting you up in my prayers for strength and comfort.
> Ceili...so glad to hear your wrist is progressing. Hang in there
> Myfanyway...I worry about you, too. Please take some time as often as possible for yourself. A caregiver undergoes so much physical and mental stress...been there. We are all here for you, sweet lady
> mjs...thanks for the name of a new author. Have you read the series by Jennifer Chiaverinni and Earlene Flowler. They are awesome and best read in order
> Kate...happy birthday!
> Redkimba...quesadillas look great and love the plate
> DH is cooking his pepper steak for supper. It smells so good. Got to make the rice. Made him a coconut cream pie
> Working on my afghan it is coming along and enjoying it.
> We looked at some of the sales on labor day. Bought a couple of tops and gave out. Did purchase new dumpling pot with the birthday money my daughter gave me.
> Sending love and ((((((HUGS)))))) to you all


Yes, I've read these authors, and what is a dumpling pot????


----------



## jheiens

mjs said:


> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a reader have you read the Shenandoah series?
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be books by Emilie Richards? Is that something I should keep my eyes open for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. I have recently discovered an author of a quilt series and I'm just crazy about the books. I don't usually read books by an author close together because I think you get tired of them. I have just finished the fifth in the series in a little over a week. Marie Bostwick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mjs _ Looked up Marie Bostwick on Amazon last night at midnight and was able to read 3 chapters of The ties that bind (think thats right) now can't wait to get a copy. Thank you, always looking out for new books of this sort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the latest. you really need to begin with the first - Single thread and I think the first two really should be read in order. After that there is not quite so much of a reference to the past of the character. I've already told her that a tortoiseshell cat cannot be male.
Click to expand...

 A tortoise shell cat can be a male if it carries XXY chromosomes--rare but possible.

Ohio Joy


----------



## daralene

It is Fri. 11:55 am in New Zealand. 
In Scotland it is Fri. 12:54 AM.
U.S. EST Thurs. 7:54 PM.
PST 4:54 PM
Hawaii 1:54 PM 
By the time I got this typed it was all into the new hour.

So amazing that we all live in so many different places and time zones, yet so much in common. That common thread, or should I say, common yarn that we all have. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene

State Fair photos of young boy asleep with his cow and sand sculpture.


----------



## daralene

More of the sand sculpture.


----------



## gottastch

Sam - To clean the shower, it is 1/2 Dawn and 1/2 warm vinegar  The lemon loaf looks very yummy. I copied it for the future. Thanks also for the zinnia dishcloth - I can't wait to try it.

Strawberry4u - of course I will share...sending 'virtual apple butter' to you 

5mmdpns - thanks for the apple dishcloth...looking forward to making it. I did a search for you (zucchini relish, canning recipe) and found two recipes that might be what you are looking for:

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1936,151187-244195,00.html
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1936,149187-245192,00.html

I haven't tried these but one or the other might be a good 'jumping off' point for you


----------



## pammie1234

Good evening all. I have one more day of work tomorrow. I am really ready for the weekend. I haven't gotten my fill of the Tea Party this week, and I have not knitted! That has been hard. Sounds like some of you have also had a busy week. I do hope that I don't have to work next week! I would like to work on some projects! Going to bed now. Hugs to all, double hugs to those in need. See you tomorrow!


----------



## margewhaples

5mmdpns: How long before you noticed improvment in the symptoms of fibromyalgia and to what degree. Can you pm me with some of your experiences as I am cataloging experiences to see if they parallel for fibromyalgic patients- just a little project of mine as it is difficult to use my own experience to help others as I have so many factors affecting outcomes. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sandy

Hi everyone,

What a long week! School started here on the 4th. I am so tired not used to the routine (but I'll get there). My thumb has been hurting a lot because of school. I will see the doctor & therapist again on Monday. Glenn has been busy picking the Bartlett pear from our tree and since none of you have shown up to pick yours up (ha ha!) I'm going to give some to our local food bank this weekend for distribution on Tuesday. So if you all want your pears get here before Saturday! I'm on page 55 of 68 pages and I don't know if I will get caught up tonight or not but I will try. Off to read! See you later!


----------



## Betina

It is amazing to me how attached to youall I have become, just reading your posts for a while. There are some amazing, and strong people on this forum. And people with such beautiful manners and huge empathy for each other. I guess it's true that everybody deals with problems....but the wisdom here is
truly wonderful. It is a joy to read!!!! And Sam makes the Forum so "easy" and friendly. Aren't we lucky!!!!!


----------



## pammie1234

Sam does a wonderful job keeping the TP warm and friendly. I am so thankful that we have him to bring us all closer together. I appreciate everyone on this forum. I never would have thought that I could have friends that mean so much to me that I have never met! Knitters are such friendly people!


----------



## margewhaples

I would like to see 56mmdpns: Ha Ha.!!


----------



## margewhaples

Good evening. It is 7:35pm and cooling off nicely. A busy,busy week again and I'm sure another when I'll collapse at the end of it. Went to Bubba Gumps at the Aquarium of the Pacific today. We had a fabulous meal, excellent service and drinks to die for. I had a mango mojito and another that I'm having trouble remembering the name of. (A "hurricane") Both were good, but I liked the mojito better. Another senior had one called Fluor de lis, and another had a Pina colada lava flow that tasted like a strawberry sundae. However, all were good. I had my heart set on a crab salad, but they did not have it on the menu.
I teased the waiter and said that by next year when we come it would be Huh!. Saturday another trip to Joannes to see if I can get the material and stuff that I need including yarn. Soon my pension will go direct to them. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a reader have you read the Shenandoah series?
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be books by Emilie Richards? Is that something I should keep my eyes open for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. I have recently discovered an author of a quilt series and I'm just crazy about the books. I don't usually read books by an author close together because I think you get tired of them. I have just finished the fifth in the series in a little over a week. Marie Bostwick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mjs _ Looked up Marie Bostwick on Amazon last night at midnight and was able to read 3 chapters of The ties that bind (think thats right) now can't wait to get a copy. Thank you, always looking out for new books of this sort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the latest. you really need to begin with the first - Single thread and I think the first two really should be read in order. After that there is not quite so much of a reference to the past of the character. I've already told her that a tortoiseshell cat cannot be male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tortoise shell cat can be a male if it carries XXY chromosomes--rare but possible.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

Any calico cat if it is a male is sterile and unable to produce young due to it having Klinefelters. Female calico cats are able to reproduce. A tortoise shell is one form of calico coloring.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tortoiseshell_cat


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> Sam - To clean the shower, it is 1/2 Dawn and 1/2 warm vinegar  The lemon loaf looks very yummy. I copied it for the future. Thanks also for the zinnia dishcloth - I can't wait to try it.
> 
> Strawberry4u - of course I will share...sending 'virtual apple butter' to you
> 
> 5mmdpns - thanks for the apple dishcloth...looking forward to making it. I did a search for you (zucchini relish, canning recipe) and found two recipes that might be what you are looking for:
> 
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1936,151187-244195,00.html
> http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1936,149187-245192,00.html
> 
> I haven't tried these but one or the other might be a good 'jumping off' point for you


Thanks! I shall look at them tomorrow.


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> 5mmdpns: How long before you noticed improvment in the symptoms of fibromyalgia and to what degree. Can you pm me with some of your experiences as I am cataloging experiences to see if they parallel for fibromyalgic patients- just a little project of mine as it is difficult to use my own experience to help others as I have so many factors affecting outcomes. Marlark Marge.


I will do this tomorrow. Fibromyalgia has some things in common with all those who are affected by it. However, there are much more specific things to individuals depending on their other health needs and of course, their body chemistries. Often it is trial and error and spread by word of mouth from one fibro person to another.


----------



## 5mmdpns

margewhaples said:


> I would like to see 56mmdpns: Ha Ha.!!


hahah, so would I love to see 56 mms double pointed needles!!! 56mm is about 14 inches = *really laughing now* dog is wondering what in the world is wrong with me now!!! haha :lol: :lol: :lol:

I like useing five dpns for knitting socks and I use mm sizing so that is my avatar name of 5mmdpns. I like using 3mm dpns and #3 weight yarns.


----------



## flockie

myfanwy said:


> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!


Be assured that you and Fale are both in my prayers. It can be rough when a loved one is injured and confused as well. I noticed you had posted he was trying to remove the cast... I'm sending hugs your way. Since it is already a day later where you are - you will be getting the hugs before I even send them!
(((((((((())))))))) Flockie


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> It is Fri. 11:55 am in New Zealand.
> In Scotland it is Fri. 12:54 AM.
> U.S. EST Thurs. 7:54 PM.
> PST 4:54 PM
> Hawaii 1:54 PM
> By the time I got this typed it was all into the new hour.
> 
> So amazing that we all live in so many different places and time zones, yet so much in common. That common thread, or should I say, common yarn that we all have. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And I have been wondering why all had gone silent- I have had to remind KP to allow me to watch the TP- don't know why, but it does this periodically to me- 
I like the photos Daralene!


----------



## flockie

Marianne, your bear is adorable. I love his baby bracelet.... 

Dreamweaver, I continue to pray for you and your DH - your mother as well - that everything comes to a conclusion that works for all... especially you and DH.

NanaCaren, nice to see you back at the Tea Party.

Sam, the recipes and the sharing of everyone's ups and downs are what attracted me to the Tea Party to begin with. I couldn't have said it any better than you did.

BTW.... really loving my job! 
Flockie


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Fri. 11:55 am in New Zealand.
> In Scotland it is Fri. 12:54 AM.
> U.S. EST Thurs. 7:54 PM.
> PST 4:54 PM
> Hawaii 1:54 PM
> By the time I got this typed it was all into the new hour.
> 
> So amazing that we all live in so many different places and time zones, yet so much in common. That common thread, or should I say, common yarn that we all have. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have been wondering why all had gone silent- I have had to remind KP to allow me to watch the TP- don't know why, but it does this periodically to me-
> I like the photos Daralene!
Click to expand...

haha, think it might have something to do with the internet server you use? I use Internet Explorer 9 and have never had problems. Sometimes the computer guys that hang out in my computer will loose my posts when I hit the send tab but other than that, I have never failed to get a TP notice in my Watched Topics.  The only time I wont get a notice is if there has not been any more posts since I last read the Tea Party.


----------



## Lurker 2

flockie said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Be assured that you and Fale are both in my prayers. It can be rough when a loved one is injured and confused as well. I noticed you had posted he was trying to remove the cast... I'm sending hugs your way. Since it is already a day later where you are - you will be getting the hugs before I even send them!
> (((((((((())))))))) Flockie
Click to expand...

Fortunately I seem to have got it through to him that the cast is a fixture! Lovely to have you join us Flockie- I guess you are still adjusting to being a working girl!
the time difference really does create some funny situations!
Hope you are fully recovered from the [vertigo?]


----------



## daralene

margewhaples said:


> Good evening. It is 7:35pm and cooling off nicely. A busy,busy week again and I'm sure another when I'll collapse at the end of it. Went to Bubba Gumps at the Aquarium of the Pacific today. We had a fabulous meal, excellent service and drinks to die for. I had a mango mojito and another that I'm having trouble remembering the name of. (A "hurricane") Both were good, but I liked the mojito better. Another senior had one called Fluor de lis, and another had a Pina colada lava flow that tasted like a strawberry sundae. However, all were good. I had my heart set on a crab salad, but they did not have it on the menu.
> I teased the waiter and said that by next year when we come it would be Huh!. Saturday another trip to Joannes to see if I can get the material and stuff that I need including yarn. Soon my pension will go direct to them. So long for now. Marlark Marge.


So glad to know you enjoyed your day out so much and I'm sure you ladies all had a lot of fun with your special drinks. What a lovely place to have lunch, I'm sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wishing you many more days full of friends and laughter.
Hugs


----------



## daralene

Betina said:


> It is amazing to me how attached to youall I have become, just reading your posts for a while. There are some amazing, and strong people on this forum. And people with such beautiful manners and huge empathy for each other. I guess it's true that everybody deals with problems....but the wisdom here is
> truly wonderful. It is a joy to read!!!! And Sam makes the Forum so "easy" and friendly. Aren't we lucky!!!!!


Hi Betina, yes we sure are lucky!!!! Thank you for reminding us, but it does seem each day is a reminder of how lucky we are.


----------



## flockie

myfanwy said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Be assured that you and Fale are both in my prayers. It can be rough when a loved one is injured and confused as well. I noticed you had posted he was trying to remove the cast... I'm sending hugs your way. Since it is already a day later where you are - you will be getting the hugs before I even send them!
> (((((((((())))))))) Flockie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fortunately I seem to have got it through to him that the cast is a fixture! Lovely to have you join us Flockie- I guess you are still adjusting to being a working girl!
> the time difference really does create some funny situations!
> Hope you are fully recovered from the [vertigo?]
Click to expand...

Can you hear that loud knocking noise?? ... that's me knocking on wood.... no more problems with Vertigo. I have so little time from when I get home from work to accomplish things before bedtime, that I don't spend much time on the computer. Also, I am having some major issues with the computer.... will be looking to get a new one very soon. The other day I spent several hours just trying to turn it on..... that I gave up. It pretty much has a mind of it's own.... this evening it has been working just fine. (Now I probably won't be able to turn it on for several days again).

Flockie


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Fri. 11:55 am in New Zealand.
> In Scotland it is Fri. 12:54 AM.
> U.S. EST Thurs. 7:54 PM.
> PST 4:54 PM
> Hawaii 1:54 PM
> By the time I got this typed it was all into the new hour.
> 
> So amazing that we all live in so many different places and time zones, yet so much in common. That common thread, or should I say, common yarn that we all have. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have been wondering why all had gone silent- I have had to remind KP to allow me to watch the TP- don't know why, but it does this periodically to me-
> I like the photos Daralene!
Click to expand...

Yes, I periodically check the time to see what time it is where you are since I think you are furthest away. Just wonder if you ever sleep?? Dear Myfanwy, always there for us no matter what the time. Now that you will get some help you will rest better I'm sure.
Glad you liked the photos of the State Fair. I particularly liked the one of the boy asleep with his cow. He had just been feeding the cow moments before and the affection wa so apparent. I remember loving Katie, a sweet calf on the farm where I lived in Haliburton, Canada. I was a Toronto girl, but my country time was the most memorable part of my childhood.


----------



## Lurker 2

flockie said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flockie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things are a bit chaotic here- Fale tripped up on Sunday, and now is in a cast- joy oh joy- one thing after another around these parts- at least I am still on my feet!!! Goodnight to many! happy morning/day to those in the UK and similar parts! Going to have a quick rest before tackling the rest of the evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Be assured that you and Fale are both in my prayers. It can be rough when a loved one is injured and confused as well. I noticed you had posted he was trying to remove the cast... I'm sending hugs your way. Since it is already a day later where you are - you will be getting the hugs before I even send them!
> (((((((((())))))))) Flockie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fortunately I seem to have got it through to him that the cast is a fixture! Lovely to have you join us Flockie- I guess you are still adjusting to being a working girl!
> the time difference really does create some funny situations!
> Hope you are fully recovered from the [vertigo?]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you hear that loud knocking noise?? ... that's me knocking on wood.... no more problems with Vertigo. I have so little time from when I get home from work to accomplish things before bedtime, that I don't spend much time on the computer. Also, I am having some major issues with the computer.... will be looking to get a new one very soon. The other day I spent several hours just trying to turn it on..... that I gave up. It pretty much has a mind of it's own.... this evening it has been working just fine. (Now I probably won't be able to turn it on for several days again).
> 
> Flockie
Click to expand...

  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :lol:


----------



## darowil

Got onto the TP to see what was going on. But President Obama's speech has just finished so DH who was listening to it now wants his machine so I have read about 3 posts and need to go! I get fed up enough listening to our politicians carry on without listening to those from other countries. Bye Bye


----------



## daralene

Flockie, I hear ya knockin'. So glad to see you and know, knock on wood, that you are better. Sorry to hear about the computer problems!!!! Better the computer than your health. Stay well.
Hugs.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> Got onto the TP to see what was going on. But President Obama's speech has just finished so DH who was listening to it now wants his machine so I have read about 3 posts and need to go! I get fed up enough listening to our politicians carry on without listening to those from other countries. Bye Bye


Oh Darowil, glad to see you even if it is only for a second. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is Fri. 11:55 am in New Zealand.
> In Scotland it is Fri. 12:54 AM.
> U.S. EST Thurs. 7:54 PM.
> PST 4:54 PM
> Hawaii 1:54 PM
> By the time I got this typed it was all into the new hour.
> 
> So amazing that we all live in so many different places and time zones, yet so much in common. That common thread, or should I say, common yarn that we all have. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> And I have been wondering why all had gone silent- I have had to remind KP to allow me to watch the TP- don't know why, but it does this periodically to me-
> I like the photos Daralene!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I periodically check the time to see what time it is where you are since I think you are furthest away. Just wonder if you ever sleep?? Dear Myfanwy, always there for us no matter what the time. Now that you will get some help you will rest better I'm sure.
> Glad you liked the photos of the State Fair. I particularly liked the one of the boy asleep with his cow. He had just been feeding the cow moments before and the affection wa so apparent. I remember loving Katie, a sweet calf on the farm where I lived in Haliburton, Canada. I was a Toronto girl, but my country time was the most memorable part of my childhood.
Click to expand...

I think it is the insomnia factor- I find half an hour or so on the computer tires me enough to get some rest- also this detached spur in my left shoulder tends to get a bit achey at night- and that can stop one from sleeping! 40 minutes to go and the woman should be turning up at last. I don't like days where I am waiting so long for appointments- I like to get them over and done with in the morning!!! approaching 3-30pm here, which on my rough reckoner means you are about 10-30pm EST

The closest analogy to us, I can think of is Iceland- or perhaps The Azores but the stretch of ocean we are in is even greater


----------



## Joe P

I am happy the conventions are finally over. It is so involved when our country is in the year of major elections. People get so fired up. I am grateful I have the right to vote for our president and all our officials but I think at times the rhetoric gets pretty heavy and the emotions get a little too heated. 

I remember the years when I taught I preached I guess to my students how important it was to vote and to have opinions. I always had a republican button on one lapel of my suit jacket and a democratic button on the other and never talked about my preferences because I wanted them to voice theirs. It worked most of the time. I am grateful to all my students of the 40 years. I only hope they all are well and happy. 

Good night to you all here and to the others good day to you. I am grateful for all of the people on this forum and all your chatter. It is heartwarming to me. sincerely, joe


----------



## jheiens

Good night, Joe. Rest well. Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

what a sand sculpture.

sam

thanks for the pictures.



daralene said:


> More of the sand sculpture.


----------



## Lurker 2

Joe P said:


> I am happy the conventions are finally over. It is so involved when our country is in the year of major elections. People get so fired up. I am grateful I have the right to vote for our president and all our officials but I think at times the rhetoric gets pretty heavy and the emotions get a little too heated.
> 
> I remember the years when I taught I preached I guess to my students how important it was to vote and to have opinions. I always had a republican button on one lapel of my suit jacket and a democratic button on the other and never talked about my preferences because I wanted them to voice theirs. It worked most of the time. I am grateful to all my students of the 40 years. I only hope they all are well and happy.
> 
> Good night to you all here and to the others good day to you. I am grateful for all of the people on this forum and all your chatter. It is heartwarming to me. sincerely, joe


that is nice to know. Thank you for your abstention! Our news is full of politics at the moment- we have a raging debate over water rights- which is a very different matter for the native Maori people, and not interpreted the way Europeans do. Storms in Tea Cups!


----------



## preston

we hope you come visit again real soon betina - we like lots of voices in our conversations.

sam



Betina said:


> It is amazing to me how attached to youall I have become, just reading your posts for a while. There are some amazing, and strong people on this forum. And people with such beautiful manners and huge empathy for each other. I guess it's true that everybody deals with problems....but the wisdom here is
> truly wonderful. It is a joy to read!!!! And Sam makes the Forum so "easy" and friendly. Aren't we lucky!!!!!


----------



## preston

flockie - you don't need to turn it off when you are done - just turn off the screen.

sam


----------



## Strawberry4u

preston said:


> half dish detergent half water - in a spray bottle - great for cleaning showers.
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Everyone, I also add a little bleach for disinfecting, keep it in the kitchen also for counter-tops, stoves, you name it. Why buy store bought products when you can make up your own.


----------



## Strawberry4u

daralene said:


> More of the sand sculpture.


Thank you for sharing such wonderful pictures. The sand sculptures are amazing. The talent and patience that goes into doing those are fantastic.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Goodnight all I'm heading to bed. If it is daytime for anyone have a great day and if you are heading to bed, sleep well. Take care all are in my prayers.


----------



## Althea

A while back there was mention of Governments providing ?regular payments for each child. Maybe it was Myfanwy who mentioned such a scheme, which is now defunct. In Australia it was (and maybe still is) known as the Child Endowment scheme, which was originally introduced probably in the 1930s, when our population was very small and the government wanted to provide an incentive to encourage an increase in the birth rate. Trouble is, although such an increase in the population is no longer an issue, there would be one almighty uproar if the scheme were abolished. Once something has been provided in this country it is almost impossible to rescind it without the government falling as a result. But I think it is probably a fairly small amount, anyway. My mother kept a separate bank account for my sister and me, in which she saved the child endowment which was to pay for our wedding receptions. Okay for my sister, but when I reached around 25 with no 'prospects', she gave up on that idea and gave me the money!!! From memory, it was around $400 and about 1969. Wonderful photos, Daralene, that boy looks so comfortable lying next to his cow, and the sand sculptures are amazing.


----------



## Dreamweaver

*Daralene*.... WONDERFUL pictures. We have butter sculptures here, but the sand is fantastic and the boy and his cow is what the Fair is all about

*Julie*... WANT to stay up to hear how the meeting goes, but I'm bushed and off to bed.. Hope she can start immemdiately...

*Marianne*..... So glad to hear your update... Even with the progression, there is good news for mom with changing meds and good BP and getting to come home soon. Better to know what is going on and do as much as possible to handle it as to be in the dark..... Sounds like there are some great people at that hospital... Can't wait to see what has happened in mom's room....


----------



## Dreamweaver

I've spent most of the day with a friend.. Didn't get a lot of knitting done,,,, but we did sign up for a little antique and tea room lunch next Thurs..... I cannot believe I am going to get up extra early to drive about 15 miles to meet bus, pay $5. and have the bus bring me back to within about 2 miles of my own house..... and then repeat for the return trip!!! She wants to get out and it is a sponsored trip.... but so silly.... I could meet her there and save a lot of gas!!!!!

Made a million calls yesterday and today.... and I'm going to have to make them all over again...... Either no messages were left at all or the info is incomplete, etc. Pulmonologist called in antibiotic..... but I don't know *what* and pharmacy hasn't called... and he didn't answer my question or tell me what to do next or when to check in..... Called on mom's blood work..... (why - they never called me) and she is NOT anemic.... but she has to see a nephroligist for low kidney function... Sort of seems like someone should have contacted me...... Of course, the 2 main Dr.s at referral place are booked till end of Oct./Nov... but there is a foreign woman Dr. that can see her this month.... Yeah, right.... We are talking about my mom here..... no women Dr's, no accents.... I have no idea how serious.... I'll have to tell her about it tomorrow, mayb get some more clarification from Dr. and then schedule that trip... Called her tonight (first time since Monday) to remind her of hair, cleaning lady, bank, groceries tomorrow.... She was fine by the end of the call... but had no idea tomorrow was Friday.... We are opting out of the football game tomorrow.... 104 is not for Mom, me or DH. We'll go next week.... Seems DH and I both have Dr's on Monday, I think Mom has dentist on Wed (though they haven't returned call) and I just rescheduled mine off of next Thurs. for the following Monday..... Then the gastro guy's office did NOT call back to say if DH and I both needed procedures in Oct.... I don't mind making the calls, I mind making them 2 and 3 times to get one little answer..... Done griping....

We did not go exercise tonight..... so there is a rumor that we might go early, before I pick mom up at 10... I'm thinking that will make for a very long day.... I am NOT an early morning person... This could get very ugly.... Sure hope this rumor proves false.... I'll need to work off frustrations at the *end* of the day.... followed by a new Tea party fix.....a niceglass of wine... Much better plan!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Althea said:


> A while back there was mention of Governments providing ?regular payments for each child. Maybe it was Myfanwy who mentioned such a scheme, which is now defunct. In Australia it was (and maybe still is) known as the Child Endowment scheme, which was originally introduced probably in the 1930s, when our population was very small and the government wanted to provide an incentive to encourage an increase in the birth rate. Trouble is, although such an increase in the population is no longer an issue, there would be one almighty uproar if the scheme were abolished. Once something has been provided in this country it is almost impossible to rescind it without the government falling as a result. But I think it is probably a fairly small amount, anyway. My mother kept a separate bank account for my sister and me, in which she saved the child endowment which was to pay for our wedding receptions. Okay for my sister, but when I reached around 25 with no 'prospects', she gave up on that idea and gave me the money!!! From memory, it was around $400 and about 1969. Wonderful photos, Daralene, that boy looks so comfortable lying next to his cow, and the sand sculptures are amazing.


yes that was me- wish it was still available there are so many children in dire need!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> *Daralene*.... WONDERFUL pictures. We have butter sculptures here, but the sand is fantastic and the boy and his cow is what the Fair is all about
> 
> *Julie*... WANT to stay up to hear how the meeting goes, but I'm bushed and off to bed.. Hope she can start immemdiately...
> 
> *Marianne*..... So glad to hear your update... Even with the progression, there is good news for mom with changing meds and good BP and getting to come home soon. Better to know what is going on and do as much as possible to handle it as to be in the dark..... Sounds like there are some great people at that hospital... Can't wait to see what has happened in mom's room....


well that took three hours, but someone will start next week- it being Friday evening here- typically the lady and Fale have established their family links!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> I've spent most of the day with a friend.. Didn't get a lot of knitting done,,,, but we did sign up for a little antique and tea room lunch next Thurs..... I cannot believe I am going to get up extra early to drive about 15 miles to meet bus, pay $5. and have the bus bring me back to within about 2 miles of my own house..... and then repeat for the return trip!!! She wants to get out and it is a sponsored trip.... but so silly.... I could meet her there and save a lot of gas!!!!!
> 
> Made a million calls yesterday and today.... and I'm going to have to make them all over again...... Either no messages were left at all or the info is incomplete, etc. Pulmonologist called in antibiotic..... but I don't know *what* and pharmacy hasn't called... and he didn't answer my question or tell me what to do next or when to check in..... Called on mom's blood work..... (why - they never called me) and she is NOT anemic.... but she has to see a nephroligist for low kidney function... Sort of seems like someone should have contacted me...... Of course, the 2 main Dr.s at referral place are booked till end of Oct./Nov... but there is a foreign woman Dr. that can see her this month.... Yeah, right.... We are talking about my mom here..... no women Dr's, no accents.... I have no idea how serious.... I'll have to tell her about it tomorrow, mayb get some more clarification from Dr. and then schedule that trip... Called her tonight (first time since Monday) to remind her of hair, cleaning lady, bank, groceries tomorrow.... She was fine by the end of the call... but had no idea tomorrow was Friday.... We are opting out of the football game tomorrow.... 104 is not for Mom, me or DH. We'll go next week.... Seems DH and I both have Dr's on Monday, I think Mom has dentist on Wed (though they haven't returned call) and I just rescheduled mine off of next Thurs. for the following Monday..... Then the gastro guy's office did NOT call back to say if DH and I both needed procedures in Oct.... I don't mind making the calls, I mind making them 2 and 3 times to get one little answer..... Done griping....
> 
> We did not go exercise tonight..... so there is a rumor that we might go early, before I pick mom up at 10... I'm thinking that will make for a very long day.... I am NOT an early morning person... This could get very ugly.... Sure hope this rumor proves false.... I'll need to work off frustrations at the *end* of the day.... followed by a new Tea party fix.....a niceglass of wine... Much better plan!!!!


wishing you masses of equanimity, Jynx! remember when the pressure comes off- to open the lid with care!!!...


----------



## darowil

Althea said:


> A while back there was mention of Governments providing ?regular payments for each child. Maybe it was Myfanwy who mentioned such a scheme, which is now defunct. In Australia it was (and maybe still is) known as the Child Endowment scheme, which was originally introduced probably in the 1930s, when our population was very small and the government wanted to provide an incentive to encourage an increase in the birth rate. Trouble is, although such an increase in the population is no longer an issue, there would be one almighty uproar if the scheme were abolished. Once something has been provided in this country it is almost impossible to rescind it without the government falling as a result. But I think it is probably a fairly small amount, anyway. My mother kept a separate bank account for my sister and me, in which she saved the child endowment which was to pay for our wedding receptions. Okay for my sister, but when I reached around 25 with no 'prospects', she gave up on that idea and gave me the money!!! From memory, it was around $400 and about 1969. Wonderful photos, Daralene, that boy looks so comfortable lying next to his cow, and the sand sculptures are amazing.


Well back again- came upstairs to talk to David and discovered he was asleep so here I am. Just read since my quick post and will now go back to where I left off.
The Child Endowment here is now Family Allowance and is means tested (when Althea and I were kids it was for every child regardless of income). Don't know exactly how it works now. But you need to estimate your yearly income at the beginning of the financial year and f you estimate wrong and get over paid you need to repay it. If you don't receive enough than it is paid back at the end of the year through the taxation refund.
There is also a baby bonus and parents get quite a tidy lump sum following the birth of a baby- some people go and have a baby just to get the baby bonus which is rather shortsighted as it costs much more to raise a child than the baby bonus provides.


----------



## darowil

darowil said:


> OK I will try and remember what I wanted to comment on before going to bed as it is now 11pm. And need to get DH to the airport so need to leave about 7. Somehow my flight wasn't booked so I go on the later flight.
> .


Sometimes things go well. I went with Dh to the airport with my stuff too and asked if I could go on the morning flight, no worries they simply checked me in too.
We went to Grotte Eylandt and island to the NE of Darwin. Most of the 'towns' are Aboriginal communities but one is a mining town. They mine manganese so everything is black. The people we were visiting are living in one of the communities. They have been there 6 weeks and the 4th funeral in the community since they arrived is today. Although I haven't been able to work out just how many people live there it is less than 1000 I think.
DH has woken up and wants his computer again!


----------



## KateB

Ask4j said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would add a little extra something 5mmdpn's!
> 
> 
> 
> yes ginger definitely would add more flavor. The word "digestive" must signify the fact that it is used for settling your stomach because ginger is great for that. Learning something new again!
Click to expand...

But there's no ginger in our digestive biscuits. :lol: I know they are used a lot as a base for cheesecake, and you could also use Gingernuts (ginger flavoured biscuits, not red-haired people! :lol: ) so I'm sure they would be interchangable in this recipe too.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> that is probably because it is under Accident Compensation- so it will be as cheap as possible- it will be interesting to see the replacement next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would add a little extra something 5mmdpn's!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, big hello for you myfanwy!!! I was truly being good and only wishing for those chocolate covered digestive biscuits and not the weight watcher digestive biscuits!!!
> 
> I am surprised that Fale has a plaster cast on. Here in Canada, almost everyone is given a fiberglass cast which is light, breathable and one can go in the shower with it. Fiberglass casts are the preferable casts because they are durable and not heavy!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As far as I know it's still plaster casts over here too, probably costs less.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is probably because it is under Accident Compensation- so it will be as cheap as possible- it will be interesting to see the replacement next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would add a little extra something 5mmdpn's!
> 
> 
> 
> haha, big hello for you myfanwy!!! I was truly being good and only wishing for those chocolate covered digestive biscuits and not the weight watcher digestive biscuits!!!
> 
> I am surprised that Fale has a plaster cast on. Here in Canada, almost everyone is given a fiberglass cast which is light, breathable and one can go in the shower with it. Fiberglass casts are the preferable casts because they are durable and not heavy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, myfanwy, I thought you were referring to the digestive biscuits and now I realize that it was the plaster cast you meant! Yes, I can see how in some cases the least expensive cast is desired. Also if the cast is one that needs replacing once a month due to forcing the bones in a specific re-alignment, the plaster cast is needed. This was the case of my son who broke a small bone in his wrist just below his thumb. Every week he needed a new cast to encourage the growth of the bones to grow in a specific direction. The last 3 weeks he only needed one cast and that was then a fiberglass cast for support purposes only as the bone healed firmly in place. :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this one gets replaced in a week, he has a fracture and a chip!
Click to expand...

Ouch!


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns The ravelry site has thousands of dishclothes to make. You really need to set aside a good day or two just go through them all. Then another day to bookmark the ones you want. Then another day to print them off. Then a day or ten to go yarn shopping. Then.......hahaa said:


> :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB

daralene said:


> More of the sand sculpture.


What a fabulous thing that must have taken ages to do. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

margewhaples said:


> I would like to see 56mmdpns: Ha Ha.!!


Would be like knitting with broomsticks! :lol:


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Daralene*.... WONDERFUL pictures. We have butter sculptures here, but the sand is fantastic and the boy and his cow is what the Fair is all about
> 
> *Julie*... WANT to stay up to hear how the meeting goes, but I'm bushed and off to bed.. Hope she can start immemdiately...
> 
> *Marianne*..... So glad to hear your update... Even with the progression, there is good news for mom with changing meds and good BP and getting to come home soon. Better to know what is going on and do as much as possible to handle it as to be in the dark..... Sounds like there are some great people at that hospital... Can't wait to see what has happened in mom's room....
> 
> 
> 
> well that took three hours, but someone will start next week- it being Friday evening here- typically the lady and Fale have established their family links!
Click to expand...

That's good, Julie. How often will the help come, and what do they do for you?


----------



## Pup lover

oops question already answered!


----------



## Lurker 2

hi Kate! this is in reply to three postings! you are not online, so I am not expecting to hear much from you for a while, because you are probably packing, or about to pack. the itinerary for your trip sounds so wonderful, to me way down here. My brother and SIL took a yacht trip through the Mediterranean a year or two ago. My brother has that true Scot's very dry humour, and some of his comments were very to the point! He is much wider read than I am these days, but has some very interesting comments to make on things like the Greek Financial situation- I don't want to wander in to politics, but any one with half an eye on international finance must be aware of the Euro, Greece, Spain, and Italy, and the ramifications that could have on us all. I am hoping the banking system may show up my expected dividend, but it could be another week or three before it shows up- I suspect it gets re-invested while we wait! However the bank it will be paid into does not process deposits until about three am, so I am likely to be up and down tonight until I know for sure it has not come through. I forgot to check on Largs on my way in booting the computer- and if I go back I will lose this- wishing you lots more butterflies. We look forward to seeing the pics. from your trip!!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Daralene*.... WONDERFUL pictures. We have butter sculptures here, but the sand is fantastic and the boy and his cow is what the Fair is all about
> 
> *Julie*... WANT to stay up to hear how the meeting goes, but I'm bushed and off to bed.. Hope she can start immemdiately...
> 
> *Marianne*..... So glad to hear your update... Even with the progression, there is good news for mom with changing meds and good BP and getting to come home soon. Better to know what is going on and do as much as possible to handle it as to be in the dark..... Sounds like there are some great people at that hospital... Can't wait to see what has happened in mom's room....
> 
> 
> 
> well that took three hours, but someone will start next week- it being Friday evening here- typically the lady and Fale have established their family links!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's good, Julie. How often will the help come, and what do they do for you?
Click to expand...

We qualify for one and a half hours weekly- sitting room, passage, and dining area, and Fale's bedroom to be vacuumed, wash bathroom and kitchen floors, clean shower and handbasin- the bath is specifically excluded by me- seeing as how it is used to bathe Ringo. Washing up and windows specifically excluded- their side of the contract, so Fridge etc are my responsibility. Fale's bed is in the contract- so we will be vacuuming under that from time to time- Fale is very particular about his room, but there are things he forgets. which is one of the reasons we needed a Samoan speaker. One really good thing is that he has the respect now of the young lady who interviewed me- culturally that is a big issue.
I have asked for Monday 9am, but am prepared to take Wednesday 9am, or Friday 9am, because most of their 'personal cares' have to come first- especially for those who are living alone. It is really good to know that this care is available- to me it is so much wiser to have people looked after at home, rather than moving them without their agreement- because I have been worried for a long time what will happen as I grow older, and if I need help to stay in my little house. One thing if I were to develop Alzheimer's at least I might not know what is going on- but then I do wonder- because all the dementia people I have had contact with, my Mother, Father, Step-Mother and now Fale, have been very aware of what they were losing. Mother was stroking, as was my Step-Mother, Pop had an alcohol related short term memory problem, but was very aware, unless not eating or drinking,or the horny problem of urinary tract infections.
My plan is to take up painting again- when I turn 80- because by then turpentine, and cadmium,and chromium are not going to do me much more damage. 
I am not quite sure what 70 will bring, I could still in all probability be coping with the Fale situation. For better for worse, in sickness and in health, as we have just renewed the promise to each other.
If this seems melancholy, it is not mean't to be- just realistic, I hope. 
The young lady is related to, and grew up with the family we stayed with in the village in Samoa last year- so she was fascinated by my calendar I had had made up of my photos of the family from that visit- Recent photos of a very close friend...


----------



## daralene

Joe P said:


> I am happy the conventions are finally over. It is so involved when our country is in the year of major elections. People get so fired up. I am grateful I have the right to vote for our president and all our officials but I think at times the rhetoric gets pretty heavy and the emotions get a little too heated.
> 
> I remember the years when I taught I preached I guess to my students how important it was to vote and to have opinions. I always had a republican button on one lapel of my suit jacket and a democratic button on the other and never talked about my preferences because I wanted them to voice theirs. It worked most of the time. I am grateful to all my students of the 40 years. I only hope they all are well and happy.
> 
> Good night to you all here and to the others good day to you. I am grateful for all of the people on this forum and all your chatter. It is heartwarming to me. sincerely, joe


What a wonderful thing you taught your students. I know, thanks to your teaching, there are now informed people out there making their judgements on facts. You made quite a contribution. My husband loves teaching and tells his students to research the facts not to just believe the rhetoric, even his! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> what a sand sculpture.
> 
> sam
> 
> thanks for the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of the sand sculpture.
Click to expand...

You are welcome Sam. It was huge and very impressive.


----------



## daralene

Strawberry4u said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of the sand sculpture.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing such wonderful pictures. The sand sculptures are amazing. The talent and patience that goes into doing those are fantastic.
Click to expand...

You are welcome. I agree!!!! Wish I had taken photos of the butter sculpture too. That was also on the olympics but not on such a grand scale as it is in a round see through refrigerated container. That had different gold medal winners on it. Very nice too.


----------



## daralene

Althea said:


> A while back there was mention of Governments providing ?regular payments for each child. Maybe it was Myfanwy who mentioned such a scheme, which is now defunct. In Australia it was (and maybe still is) known as the Child Endowment scheme, which was originally introduced probably in the 1930s, when our population was very small and the government wanted to provide an incentive to encourage an increase in the birth rate. Trouble is, although such an increase in the population is no longer an issue, there would be one almighty uproar if the scheme were abolished. Once something has been provided in this country it is almost impossible to rescind it without the government falling as a result. But I think it is probably a fairly small amount, anyway. My mother kept a separate bank account for my sister and me, in which she saved the child endowment which was to pay for our wedding receptions. Okay for my sister, but when I reached around 25 with no 'prospects', she gave up on that idea and gave me the money!!! From memory, it was around $400 and about 1969. Wonderful photos, Daralene, that boy looks so comfortable lying next to his cow, and the sand sculptures are amazing.


Thanks Althea, glad you enjoyed the photos. I know I mentioned about Canada having checks for their children as mom got one for me but she had to use it to raise me. Just her and me until I was 11. Thanks for the info on Australia and this policy. I imagine the Canadian one is defunct. Perhaps I missed an answer on that one. Canada probably started it for the same reason.


----------



## Redkimba

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, I also add a little bleach for disinfecting, keep it in the kitchen also for counter-tops, stoves, you name it. Why buy store bought products when you can make up your own.


I'm beginning to discover the joys of homemade cleaning products. I'm also happy I/we have access to that information now.

I'm avoiding the topics of politics here because 1) I have my own message boards for that sort of thing, and 2) most people are unable to *discuss[\b] opposing views without resorting to "screaming" to make the other side shut up.

I'm just gonna keep doing what I do. I put together an entertainment center yesterday - 4 billion pieces, but I did it. I also started the other baby sock; I did discover on that one that I did not knit as many cuff rows as the pattern recommended, but oh well - the mommy will appreciate it anyway. *


----------



## 5mmdpns

myfanwy said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> 
> A while back there was mention of Governments providing ?regular payments for each child. Maybe it was Myfanwy who mentioned such a scheme, which is now defunct. In Australia it was (and maybe still is) known as the Child Endowment scheme, which was originally introduced probably in the 1930s, when our population was very small and the government wanted to provide an incentive to encourage an increase in the birth rate. Trouble is, although such an increase in the population is no longer an issue, there would be one almighty uproar if the scheme were abolished. Once something has been provided in this country it is almost impossible to rescind it without the government falling as a result. But I think it is probably a fairly small amount, anyway. My mother kept a separate bank account for my sister and me, in which she saved the child endowment which was to pay for our wedding receptions. Okay for my sister, but when I reached around 25 with no 'prospects', she gave up on that idea and gave me the money!!! From memory, it was around $400 and about 1969. Wonderful photos, Daralene, that boy looks so comfortable lying next to his cow, and the sand sculptures are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> yes that was me- wish it was still available there are so many children in dire need!
Click to expand...

Here in Canada we had what was called Family Allowance and was a government cheque sent out monthly, the amount based on how many children you had under the age of 18 living at home. It was basically a tax refund. Over the years various names were given to it. As my child is now 29, I dont know much about it anymore.


----------



## 5mmdpns

KateB said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see 56mmdpns: Ha Ha.!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would be like knitting with broomsticks! :lol:
Click to expand...

Broomsticks are not 14 inches around the handle! haha, they would sure be awkward to use! :lol:


----------



## daralene

Dreamweaver said:


> I've spent most of the day with a friend.. Didn't get a lot of knitting done,,,, but we did sign up for a little antique and tea room lunch next Thurs..... I cannot believe I am going to get up extra early to drive about 15 miles to meet bus, pay $5. and have the bus bring me back to within about 2 miles of my own house..... and then repeat for the return trip!!! She wants to get out and it is a sponsored trip.... but so silly.... I could meet her there and save a lot of gas!!!!!
> 
> Made a million calls yesterday and today.... and I'm going to have to make them all over again...... Either no messages were left at all or the info is incomplete, etc. Pulmonologist called in antibiotic..... but I don't know *what* and pharmacy hasn't called... and he didn't answer my question or tell me what to do next or when to check in..... Called on mom's blood work..... (why - they never called me) and she is NOT anemic.... but she has to see a nephroligist for low kidney function... Sort of seems like someone should have contacted me...... Of course, the 2 main Dr.s at referral place are booked till end of Oct./Nov... but there is a foreign woman Dr. that can see her this month.... Yeah, right.... We are talking about my mom here..... no women Dr's, no accents.... I have no idea how serious.... I'll have to tell her about it tomorrow, mayb get some more clarification from Dr. and then schedule that trip... Called her tonight (first time since Monday) to remind her of hair, cleaning lady, bank, groceries tomorrow.... She was fine by the end of the call... but had no idea tomorrow was Friday.... We are opting out of the football game tomorrow.... 104 is not for Mom, me or DH. We'll go next week.... Seems DH and I both have Dr's on Monday, I think Mom has dentist on Wed (though they haven't returned call) and I just rescheduled mine off of next Thurs. for the following Monday..... Then the gastro guy's office did NOT call back to say if DH and I both needed procedures in Oct.... I don't mind making the calls, I mind making them 2 and 3 times to get one little answer..... Done griping....
> 
> We did not go exercise tonight..... so there is a rumor that we might go early, before I pick mom up at 10... I'm thinking that will make for a very long day.... I am NOT an early morning person... This could get very ugly.... Sure hope this rumor proves false.... I'll need to work off frustrations at the *end* of the day.... followed by a new Tea party fix.....a niceglass of wine... Much better plan!!!!


That is so much calling and so much waiting time for appointments, along with all the confusion of what is going on. Then no doctors that are women or with accents for your mom makes it almost impossible. It is a good thing you are exercising to get rid of some of this stress!! Don't know how you are doing it all. I thought I was busy but this is continual and no break. Hope you slept well and wondering if you went early to exercise or not???
Hugs for you dear Jynx.


----------



## Sorlenna

Strawberry4u said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> half dish detergent half water - in a spray bottle - great for cleaning showers.
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Everyone, I also add a little bleach for disinfecting, keep it in the kitchen also for counter-tops, stoves, you name it. Why buy store bought products when you can make up your own.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always understood that Dawn in particular should not be mixed with bleach--my husband did that once without reading the label and got some nasty fumes--but perhaps the formula has changed over the past few years? I confess I have not read the label in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> wishing you masses of equanimity, Jynx! remember when the pressure comes off- to open the lid with care!!!...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another full plate for both Myfanwy and Jynx--and good advice! I shall have to remember that myself.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful thing you taught your students. I know, thanks to your teaching, there are now informed people out there making their judgements on facts. You made quite a contribution. My husband loves teaching and tells his students to research the facts not to just believe the rhetoric, even his! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's great, Joe and Daralene's DH--I used to tell my students they could write about any argument as long as they could back it up with evidence; I wouldn't give them my interpretation of anything either, since I certainly didn't want to read 25 or 30 papers on MY opinion. :XD:
> 
> The best teachers I ever had said, "Tell me what you see in this literature" as opposed to the worst, who said, "Write about X and how it shows Y in this literature." I learned to make my own way through a thing, and I also listen to both sides before making up my mind.  I am ready for this whole election thing to be over, though; the local politicians are making me buggy with all their terrible ads!
> 
> This morning I am going to work on launching a helping fundraiser for my friend T., whose son (he just turned 3) has been diagnosed with leukemia and needs a bone marrow transplant. We had an episode with my son when he was a baby and thought we might lose him, but it was nothing like this, as it was over in a short time, and I can't imagine how scary this is for her family. I want her son to grow up healthy and strong as mine has. If anyone's interested, I'll post a link to more info in a bit.
> 
> I also made a ridiculous error last night on the shawl--the row I didn't count somehow ended up with more on one side of the center than the other...and I didn't catch it until the 4th row after that when I counted again.  So I will frog and redo--and COUNT--and put my lifeline back in and not get cocky about it! I will get this done and ready to go!
> 
> I hope everyone's day/night is going well.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Marianne said that they are doing more blood work and an EEG on her mother this morning and then home if all goes as planned. That is such good news and we will get to find out what Cindy and her friend did to the room....


----------



## daralene

Sorlenna, glad you mentioned that about bleach. Yes, very important. Don't mix bleach with anything but water. :!: :!: :!: Can get toxic fumes.:shock: :shock: :shock: 

As for cleaning the counters with clorox in a spray bottle. I do that too. Gets the stains out. Steamers are great for killing bacteria on counters too but clorox gets out the stain.


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of the sand sculpture.
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous thing that must have taken ages to do. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I imagine it did. It was so huge and people were so fascinated. Everyone was taking pictures in front of it so it took a while to get these without someone standing in front.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> [
> well that took three hours, but someone will start next week- it being Friday evening here- typically the lady and Fale have established their family links!


So glad it will be starting soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Amazing with the family links being established. Makes it even more special. So happy for you.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll need to work off frustrations at the *end* of the day.... followed by a new Tea party fix.....a niceglass of wine... Much better plan!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> wishing you masses of equanimity, Jynx! remember when the pressure comes off- to open the lid with care!!!...
Click to expand...

Oh, so agree Myfanwy....Yes, perhaps Dreamweaver needs to be like the slow cooker with the raised lid so the pressure comes off slowly. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> Made a million calls yesterday and today.... and I'm going to have to make them all over again...... Either no messages were left at all or the info is incomplete, etc. Pulmonologist called in antibiotic..... but I don't know *what* and pharmacy hasn't called... and he didn't answer my question or tell me what to do next or when to check in..... Called on mom's blood work..... (why - they never called me) and she is NOT anemic.... but she has to see a nephroligist for low kidney function... Sort of seems like someone should have contacted me...... Of course, the 2 main Dr.s at referral place are booked till end of Oct./Nov... but there is a foreign woman Dr. that can see her this month.... Yeah, right.... We are talking about my mom here..... no women Dr's, no accents.... I have no idea how serious.... I'll have to tell her about it tomorrow, mayb get some more clarification from Dr. and then schedule that trip... Called her tonight (first time since Monday) to remind her of hair, cleaning lady, bank, groceries tomorrow.... She was fine by the end of the call... but had no idea tomorrow was Friday.... We are opting out of the football game tomorrow.... 104 is not for Mom, me or DH. We'll go next week.... Seems DH and I both have Dr's on Monday, I think Mom has dentist on Wed (though they haven't returned call) and I just rescheduled mine off of next Thurs. for the following Monday..... Then the gastro guy's office did NOT call back to say if DH and I both needed procedures in Oct.... I don't mind making the calls, I mind making them 2 and 3 times to get one little answer..... Done griping....


Jinx, unless you have POA on her personal care, the doctor and other medical personel can not legally give you any information on your mother. If you dont have POA on her personal care, please get it. Your mother seems to be of sound enough mind to give it to you. Explain that it makes it easier and then nothing will be missed. The legalities can sure tie things up and make things impossible to get done especially when your mother becomes unable to make competent descions.


----------



## daralene

darowil said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I will try and remember what I wanted to comment on before going to bed as it is now 11pm. And need to get DH to the airport so need to leave about 7. Somehow my flight wasn't booked so I go on the later flight.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes things go well. I went with Dh to the airport with my stuff too and asked if I could go on the morning flight, no worries they simply checked me in too.
> We went to Grotte Eylandt and island to the NE of Darwin. Most of the 'towns' are Aboriginal communities but one is a mining town. They mine manganese so everything is black. The people we were visiting are living in one of the communities. They have been there 6 weeks and the 4th funeral in the community since they arrived is today. Although I haven't been able to work out just how many people live there it is less than 1000 I think.
> DH has woken up and wants his computer again!
Click to expand...

So glad you got to go on the same flight. :thumbup: That must be something that everything is black from the manganese mine. My goodness, 4 funerals in 6 weeks. Is this because of bad conditions or just natural occurance that happened all at once. Thank you for all the interesting posts.
Hugs


----------



## preston

sure sorlenna - post the link.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> half dish detergent half water - in a spray bottle - great for cleaning showers.
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Everyone, I also add a little bleach for disinfecting, keep it in the kitchen also for counter-tops, stoves, you name it. Why buy store bought products when you can make up your own.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always understood that Dawn in particular should not be mixed with bleach--my husband did that once without reading the label and got some nasty fumes--but perhaps the formula has changed over the past few years? I confess I have not read the label in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> wishing you masses of equanimity, Jynx! remember when the pressure comes off- to open the lid with care!!!...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another full plate for both Myfanwy and Jynx--and good advice! I shall have to remember that myself.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful thing you taught your students. I know, thanks to your teaching, there are now informed people out there making their judgements on facts. You made quite a contribution. My husband loves teaching and tells his students to research the facts not to just believe the rhetoric, even his! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's great, Joe and Daralene's DH--I used to tell my students they could write about any argument as long as they could back it up with evidence; I wouldn't give them my interpretation of anything either, since I certainly didn't want to read 25 or 30 papers on MY opinion. :XD:
> 
> The best teachers I ever had said, "Tell me what you see in this literature" as opposed to the worst, who said, "Write about X and how it shows Y in this literature." I learned to make my own way through a thing, and I also listen to both sides before making up my mind. I am ready for this whole election thing to be over, though; the local politicians are making me buggy with all their terrible ads!
> 
> This morning I am going to work on launching a helping fundraiser for my friend T., whose son (he just turned 3) has been diagnosed with leukemia and needs a bone marrow transplant. We had an episode with my son when he was a baby and thought we might lose him, but it was nothing like this, as it was over in a short time, and I can't imagine how scary this is for her family. I want her son to grow up healthy and strong as mine has. If anyone's interested, I'll post a link to more info in a bit.
> 
> I also made a ridiculous error last night on the shawl--the row I didn't count somehow ended up with more on one side of the center than the other...and I didn't catch it until the 4th row after that when I counted again.  So I will frog and redo--and COUNT--and put my lifeline back in and not get cocky about it! I will get this done and ready to go!
> 
> I hope everyone's day/night is going well.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

KateB said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would add a little extra something 5mmdpn's!
> 
> 
> 
> yes ginger definitely would add more flavor. The word "digestive" must signify the fact that it is used for settling your stomach because ginger is great for that. Learning something new again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But there's no ginger in our digestive biscuits. :lol: I know they are used a lot as a base for cheesecake, and you could also use Gingernuts (ginger flavoured biscuits, not red-haired people! :lol: ) so I'm sure they would be interchangable in this recipe too.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

daralene said:


> Sorlenna, glad you mentioned that about bleach. Yes, very important. Don't mix bleach with anything but water. :!: :!: :!: Can get toxic fumes.:shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> As for cleaning the counters with clorox in a spray bottle. I do that too. Gets the stains out. Steamers are great for killing bacteria on counters too but clorox gets out the stain.


You have to read the labels. If a cleaner/detergent is not to be mixed with chlorine bleach, then the label will say so. There are some Dawn soaps that are clearly stated not to be mixed with bleach. This is because they already have an anti-bacterial agent in the soap product. The Dawn soap that I have is blue and is ok to mix with bleach. That is the one that I selected for that purpose too and did not buy any of the other ones that Dawn had available. 

There are many cleaners that are not to be mixed with chlorine bleach and they are all clearly stated on the label. There are many laundry soaps that are also not to be mixed with chlorine bleach.


----------



## daralene

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Daralene*.... WONDERFUL pictures. We have butter sculptures here, but the sand is fantastic and the boy and his cow is what the Fair is all about
> 
> *Julie*... WANT to stay up to hear how the meeting goes, but I'm bushed and off to bed.. Hope she can start immemdiately...
> 
> *Marianne*..... So glad to hear your update... Even with the progression, there is good news for mom with changing meds and good BP and getting to come home soon. Better to know what is going on and do as much as possible to handle it as to be in the dark..... Sounds like there are some great people at that hospital... Can't wait to see what has happened in mom's room....
> 
> 
> 
> well that took three hours, but someone will start next week- it being Friday evening here- typically the lady and Fale have established their family links!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's good, Julie. How often will the help come, and what do they do for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We qualify for one and a half hours weekly- sitting room, passage, and dining area, and Fale's bedroom to be vacuumed, wash bathroom and kitchen floors, clean shower and handbasin- the bath is specifically excluded by me- seeing as how it is used to bathe Ringo. Washing up and windows specifically excluded- their side of the contract, so Fridge etc are my responsibility. Fale's bed is in the contract- so we will be vacuuming under that from time to time- Fale is very particular about his room, but there are things he forgets. which is one of the reasons we needed a Samoan speaker. One really good thing is that he has the respect now of the young lady who interviewed me- culturally that is a big issue.
> I have asked for Monday 9am, but am prepared to take Wednesday 9am, or Friday 9am, because most of their 'personal cares' have to come first- especially for those who are living alone. It is really good to know that this care is available- to me it is so much wiser to have people looked after at home, rather than moving them without their agreement- because I have been worried for a long time what will happen as I grow older, and if I need help to stay in my little house. One thing if I were to develop Alzheimer's at least I might not know what is going on- but then I do wonder- because all the dementia people I have had contact with, my Mother, Father, Step-Mother and now Fale, have been very aware of what they were losing. Mother was stroking, as was my Step-Mother, Pop had an alcohol related short term memory problem, but was very aware, unless not eating or drinking,or the horny problem of urinary tract infections.
> My plan is to take up painting again- when I turn 80- because by then turpentine, and cadmium,and chromium are not going to do me much more damage.
> I am not quite sure what 70 will bring, I could still in all probability be coping with the Fale situation. For better for worse, in sickness and in health, as we have just renewed the promise to each other.
> If this seems melancholy, it is not mean't to be- just realistic, I hope.
> The young lady is related to, and grew up with the family we stayed with in the village in Samoa last year- so she was fascinated by my calendar I had had made up of my photos of the family from that visit- Recent photos of a very close friend...
Click to expand...

So glad and hope you get the day you want. It must have been a fun meeting since you stayed with the family she grew up with. So much to talk about, even if it was a big chunk out of your day, it sounds like it was fun. Guess a combination of visiting and setting up the new schedule. Hope things go as you wish with getting older. Now it is us on the line. Aaaah, it is part of life but not part I want.

Do you have any photos of your painting. Would be so nice if you could get back to it. Would you ever consider posting some photos of Samoa???

You are probably in bed now. 2:54 am your time. Sweet dreams.
Hugs


----------



## Joe P

I am up and at um. I have a septic tank to be cleaned today. I then can do the multiple loads of laundry and get that caught up.

You all sound pretty good this day and hopefully your day keeps going well. take care y'all. joe p.


----------



## NanaCaren

This is so true at my house in the morning when the teens are getting ready for school.


----------



## purl2diva

I've been reading all the posts about Dawn which is a favorite product of mine as well. I thought I would pass along another use which came from my hairdresser. If you use any products on your hair such as conditioner, spray, gel ,etc eventually a film will form on the strands of your hair that will prevent it from behaving as it should. I have naturally curly hair and when it stops curling as usual I know it's time to wash it with Dawn. I always follow the Dawn wash with my regular shampoo and it works a treat.


----------



## 5mmdpns

purl2diva said:


> I've been reading all the posts about Dawn which is a favorite product of mine as well. I thought I would pass along another use which came from my hairdresser. If you use any products on your hair such as conditioner, spray, gel ,etc eventually a film will form on the strands of your hair that will prevent it from behaving as it should. I have naturally curly hair and when it stops curling as usual I know it's time to wash it with Dawn. I always follow the Dawn wash with my regular shampoo and it works a treat.


As a hairstylist, I can tell you that the Dawn acts as a chelating shampoo. If one gets a chelating shampoo, it can be quite costly. Dawn will do the same thing as this shampoo and the chelating shampoo's purpose is to remove residue build up on the hair and scalp. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

As a hairstylist, I can tell you that the Dawn acts as a chelating shampoo. If one gets a chelating shampoo, it can be quite costly. Dawn will do the same thing as this shampoo and the chelating shampoo's purpose is to remove residue build up on the hair and scalp. :thumbup:[/quote]

What exactly does that mean, "chelating", 5mmdpns? I've heard the term regarding several posters here and on KP that I thought I understood but this usage I'm not quite getting. Thanks, Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> As a hairstylist, I can tell you that the Dawn acts as a chelating shampoo. If one gets a chelating shampoo, it can be quite costly. Dawn will do the same thing as this shampoo and the chelating shampoo's purpose is to remove residue build up on the hair and scalp. :thumbup:


What exactly does that mean, "chelating", 5mmdpns? I've heard the term regarding several posters here and on KP that I thought I understood but this usage I'm not quite getting. Thanks, Ohio Joy[/quote]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Chelating shampoo is one that is designed to strip clean any residues or impurities from the hair. So it is a stripping cleansing agent. If you take someone who has blonde hair (natural blonde or bleached blonde), and they swim in the public swimming pools that has been chlorinated as per regulations, eventually you will see their hair take on a greenish tinge. They need to use a chelating shampoo to remove this green (chlorine) from their hair. The Dawn will do the same thing, just dont buy the Dawn that has a bleach or antibacterial agent in it. 
If one uses conditioners and hair gel and things like that on their hair, over time there will be a build up of this on the hair shaft. You need to use a chelating shampoo to strip this residue build-up off the hair bringing the hair back into its natural state.

The chelating properties of Dawn is the reason that it is used for cleaning off oil residue from birds/animals that have been in contact with an oil spill, like the Gulf oil spill, Exxon Valdez oil tanker spill off the coast of BC, the little penguins off New Zealand last year were oil coated, are a few examples of this.


----------



## jheiens

Thanks for the info. Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the info. Ohio Joy


 :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> well that took three hours, but someone will start next week- it being Friday evening here- typically the lady and Fale have established their family links!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad it will be starting soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Amazing with the family links being established. Makes it even more special. So happy for you.
Click to expand...

Actually woke after a bit of a nightmare, a lot of things are slotting into place. Odd how so much can get sorted out while dreaming.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> half dish detergent half water - in a spray bottle - great for cleaning showers.
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Everyone, I also add a little bleach for disinfecting, keep it in the kitchen also for counter-tops, stoves, you name it. Why buy store bought products when you can make up your own.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always understood that Dawn in particular should not be mixed with bleach--my husband did that once without reading the label and got some nasty fumes--but perhaps the formula has changed over the past few years? I confess I have not read the label in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> wishing you masses of equanimity, Jynx! remember when the pressure comes off- to open the lid with care!!!...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another full plate for both Myfanwy and Jynx--and good advice! I shall have to remember that myself.
> 
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful thing you taught your students. I know, thanks to your teaching, there are now informed people out there making their judgements on facts. You made quite a contribution. My husband loves teaching and tells his students to research the facts not to just believe the rhetoric, even his! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's great, Joe and Daralene's DH--I used to tell my students they could write about any argument as long as they could back it up with evidence; I wouldn't give them my interpretation of anything either, since I certainly didn't want to read 25 or 30 papers on MY opinion. :XD:
> 
> The best teachers I ever had said, "Tell me what you see in this literature" as opposed to the worst, who said, "Write about X and how it shows Y in this literature." I learned to make my own way through a thing, and I also listen to both sides before making up my mind. I am ready for this whole election thing to be over, though; the local politicians are making me buggy with all their terrible ads!
> 
> This morning I am going to work on launching a helping fundraiser for my friend T., whose son (he just turned 3) has been diagnosed with leukemia and needs a bone marrow transplant. We had an episode with my son when he was a baby and thought we might lose him, but it was nothing like this, as it was over in a short time, and I can't imagine how scary this is for her family. I want her son to grow up healthy and strong as mine has. If anyone's interested, I'll post a link to more info in a bit.
> 
> I also made a ridiculous error last night on the shawl--the row I didn't count somehow ended up with more on one side of the center than the other...and I didn't catch it until the 4th row after that when I counted again.  So I will frog and redo--and COUNT--and put my lifeline back in and not get cocky about it! I will get this done and ready to go!
> 
> I hope everyone's day/night is going well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to be up doing ordinary things!! I don't kow that I will be attempting to design shawls, after your experiences. Nice warm milky coffee, to wake up! Forecast is heavy showers.
Click to expand...


----------



## daralene

Has anyone on here heard of or used Planet light by Verilux???? Looks like the Ott light. I have only heard of Ott lights but wondered if the Planet light was good too. I need one for knitting a Christmas present and knitting at night in a dark color is so hard with a complex pattern. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## preston

i assume you are not cleaning the septic tank joe.

sam



Joe P said:


> I am up and at um. I have a septic tank to be cleaned today. I then can do the multiple loads of laundry and get that caught up.
> 
> You all sound pretty good this day and hopefully your day keeps going well. take care y'all. joe p.


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll need to work off frustrations at the *end* of the day.... followed by a new Tea party fix.....a niceglass of wine... Much better plan!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> wishing you masses of equanimity, Jynx! remember when the pressure comes off- to open the lid with care!!!...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so agree Myfanwy....Yes, perhaps Dreamweaver needs to be like the slow cooker with the raised lid so the pressure comes off slowly. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

yes, we are in countdown to the new Tea Party! Saturday morning here. We will be looking forward to hearing from Sam later in the morning.


----------



## preston

i hope this will be alright with everyone - i am going out for dinner with a college roommate that lives here in town -we get together a couple of times a month - he and his wife and mil just got back from a three week road trip to san diego to visit son and dil and two granddaughters. anynow -we are to meet at six - he is hungary for pizza so guess we are going to a sports bar here in town for pizza - he said they were supposed to have great pizza - we will see.

anyhow - i am going to start this weeks tea party at five o'clock edt. hopr that will work for everyone and i thank you.

sam


----------



## daralene

preston said:


> i hope this will be alright with everyone - i am going out for dinner with a college roommate that lives here in town -we get together a couple of times a month - he and his wife and mil just got back from a three week road trip to san diego to visit son and dil and two granddaughters. anynow -we are to meet at six - he is hungary for pizza so guess we are going to a sports bar here in town for pizza - he said they were supposed to have great pizza - we will see.
> 
> anyhow - i am going to start this weeks tea party at five o'clock edt. hopr that will work for everyone and i thank you.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We want you to have a personal life and not get tired of doing this. ;-) Have a wonderful time Sam. Enjoy catching up and some fun food.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> i hope this will be alright with everyone - i am going out for dinner with a college roommate that lives here in town -we get together a couple of times a month - he and his wife and mil just got back from a three week road trip to san diego to visit son and dil and two granddaughters. anynow -we are to meet at six - he is hungary for pizza so guess we are going to a sports bar here in town for pizza - he said they were supposed to have great pizza - we will see.
> 
> anyhow - i am going to start this weeks tea party at five o'clock edt. hopr that will work for everyone and i thank you.
> 
> sam


One thing that is nice about the Tea Party is that it is flexible. So yes, I think that it is okay to tweak the start times too! You let us know about the pizza! What is your favorite kind?


----------



## Lurker 2

daralene said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope this will be alright with everyone - i am going out for dinner with a college roommate that lives here in town -we get together a couple of times a month - he and his wife and mil just got back from a three week road trip to san diego to visit son and dil and two granddaughters. anynow -we are to meet at six - he is hungary for pizza so guess we are going to a sports bar here in town for pizza - he said they were supposed to have great pizza - we will see.
> 
> anyhow - i am going to start this weeks tea party at five o'clock edt. hopr that will work for everyone and i thank you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We want you to have a personal life and not get tired of doing this. ;-) Have a wonderful time Sam. Enjoy catching up and some fun food.
Click to expand...

ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> One thing that is nice about the Tea Party is that it is flexible. So yes, I think that it is okay to tweak the start times too! You let us know about the pizza! What is your favorite kind?


I'll have spinach, mushrooms, and white cheese on mine, please. 

Okay--I've posted my call for help regarding my friend and her son here if anyone wants to read it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108249-1.html#2057943


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is nice about the Tea Party is that it is flexible. So yes, I think that it is okay to tweak the start times too! You let us know about the pizza! What is your favorite kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have spinach, mushrooms, and white cheese on mine, please.
> 
> Okay--I've posted my call for help regarding my friend and her son here if anyone wants to read it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108249-1.html#2057943
Click to expand...

Sorlena, I will have that too and toss a few black olives on it! must have Ranch dressing or ceasar salad dressing for dip!!


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is nice about the Tea Party is that it is flexible. So yes, I think that it is okay to tweak the start times too! You let us know about the pizza! What is your favorite kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have spinach, mushrooms, and white cheese on mine, please.
> 
> Okay--I've posted my call for help regarding my friend and her son here if anyone wants to read it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108249-1.html#2057943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorlena, I will have that too and toss a few black olives on it! must have Ranch dressing or ceasar salad dressing for dip!!
Click to expand...

Ooh! HOW could I have forgotten black olives?!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is nice about the Tea Party is that it is flexible. So yes, I think that it is okay to tweak the start times too! You let us know about the pizza! What is your favorite kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have spinach, mushrooms, and white cheese on mine, please.
> 
> Okay--I've posted my call for help regarding my friend and her son here if anyone wants to read it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108249-1.html#2057943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorlena, I will have that too and toss a few black olives on it! must have Ranch dressing or ceasar salad dressing for dip!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh! HOW could I have forgotten black olives?!
Click to expand...

haha, and hehe, how indeed! they say two heads are better than one -- then remembering is not as hard!!! haha, hehe :lol:


----------



## jheiens

We are so grateful for your friendly hosting, Sam, that we promise to be accommodating to just about any timing you want to start the new one. As you know we've been known to keep the old one going if we've got a thread working.

Enjoy your evening with friends and the pizza. My favorite is just about any that don't include pepperoni, but if you're bring any home, we'll eat just about any toppings!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## preston

i like a fairly light pizza - sauce - some cheese - some sundried tomatoes - a little onion - a little sausage - and fresh chopped tomatoes when it coms out of the oven.

sam

and thank you everyone for being flexible - i appreciate - will give a report on the pizza. i was surprised we are going to jerseys - we were there before and neither eddie or i were impressed and decided we did not need to go back. if the pizza is good i will be satisfied.



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> i hope this will be alright with everyone - i am going out for dinner with a college roommate that lives here in town -we get together a couple of times a month - he and his wife and mil just got back from a three week road trip to san diego to visit son and dil and two granddaughters. anynow -we are to meet at six - he is hungary for pizza so guess we are going to a sports bar here in town for pizza - he said they were supposed to have great pizza - we will see.
> 
> anyhow - i am going to start this weeks tea party at five o'clock edt. hopr that will work for everyone and i thank you.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is nice about the Tea Party is that it is flexible. So yes, I think that it is okay to tweak the start times too! You let us know about the pizza! What is your favorite kind?
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

thank you sorlenna - tell your friend that there are a lot of us keeping her son close in thought and prayer - sending him lots of healing energy.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is nice about the Tea Party is that it is flexible. So yes, I think that it is okay to tweak the start times too! You let us know about the pizza! What is your favorite kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have spinach, mushrooms, and white cheese on mine, please.
> 
> Okay--I've posted my call for help regarding my friend and her son here if anyone wants to read it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108249-1.html#2057943
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

never heard of dip with pizza 5mmdpns - maybe i will need to ask for a side of ranch or blue cheese dressing.

sam

here comes the rain.



5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is nice about the Tea Party is that it is flexible. So yes, I think that it is okay to tweak the start times too! You let us know about the pizza! What is your favorite kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have spinach, mushrooms, and white cheese on mine, please.
> 
> Okay--I've posted my call for help regarding my friend and her son here if anyone wants to read it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108249-1.html#2057943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorlena, I will have that too and toss a few black olives on it! must have Ranch dressing or ceasar salad dressing for dip!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

preston said:


> thank you sorlenna - tell your friend that there are a lot of us keeping her son close in thought and prayer - sending him lots of healing energy.
> 
> sam


And we are all grateful for them!

I'll see you all at the new party whenever it starts--have a wonderful time! :thumbup:


----------



## Joe P

I have built a septic tank and the drain field on the farm but no I am not cleaning this one. I have a service that comes in to do that every other year. I have two septic areas and they are small as this is such a small cottage that two areas are needed because of the small lot. I am sure you all did not need to hear this but I wanted to explain to Sam I was not cleaning it. he he.

You go Sam and have fun and enjoy. We all just get along o'k but will hear from you lataaaaaaaaaaaaa... joe p.


----------



## 5mmdpns

preston said:


> never heard of dip with pizza 5mmdpns - maybe i will need to ask for a side of ranch or blue cheese dressing.
> 
> sam
> 
> here comes the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is nice about the Tea Party is that it is flexible. So yes, I think that it is okay to tweak the start times too! You let us know about the pizza! What is your favorite kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have spinach, mushrooms, and white cheese on mine, please.
> 
> Okay--I've posted my call for help regarding my friend and her son here if anyone wants to read it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108249-1.html#2057943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorlena, I will have that too and toss a few black olives on it! must have Ranch dressing or ceasar salad dressing for dip!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

ahh yes, Sam, the taste buds will be asking for this all the time! Try it! I have blue cheese dressing in my fridge but have not tried it as a pizza dip! Sounds tasty to try it!! We have pizza outlets that regularily send dipping sauce with the pizzas according to the type of sauce you wish.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Joe P said:


> I have built a septic tank and the drain field on the farm but no I am not cleaning this one. I have a service that comes in to do that every other year. I have two septic areas and they are small as this is such a small cottage that two areas are needed because of the small lot. I am sure you all did not need to hear this but I wanted to explain to Sam I was not cleaning it. he he.
> 
> You go Sam and have fun and enjoy. We all just get along o'k but will hear from you lataaaaaaaaaaaaa... joe p.


That is ok Joe, I do think that a lot of us have lived with our fare share of septic systems and knew you did not personally clean yours yourself! haha, Mom used to pour lye directly into our septic tanks.


----------



## 81brighteyes

purl2diva said:


> I've been reading all the posts about Dawn which is a favorite product of mine as well. I thought I would pass along another use which came from my hairdresser. If you use any products on your hair such as conditioner, spray, gel ,etc eventually a film will form on the strands of your hair that will prevent it from behaving as it should. I have naturally curly hair and when it stops curling as usual I know it's time to wash it with Dawn. I always follow the Dawn wash with my regular shampoo and it works a treat.


What about using it on colored hair? One would not want to use anything that would strip the color.


----------



## 81brighteyes

jheiens said:


> As a hairstylist, I can tell you that the Dawn acts as a chelating shampoo. If one gets a chelating shampoo, it can be quite costly. Dawn will do the same thing as this shampoo and the chelating shampoo's purpose is to remove residue build up on the hair and scalp. :thumbup:


What exactly does that mean, "chelating", 5mmdpns? I've heard the term regarding several posters here and on KP that I thought I understood but this usage I'm not quite getting. Thanks, Ohio Joy[/quote]

I had read that using 1/2 shampoo and 1/2 baking soda does remove build-up of hair spray, etc. Make a paste in ones hand, put onto hair, rinse and then it should be free of "gunk".


----------



## 5mmdpns

81brighteyes said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading all the posts about Dawn which is a favorite product of mine as well. I thought I would pass along another use which came from my hairdresser. If you use any products on your hair such as conditioner, spray, gel ,etc eventually a film will form on the strands of your hair that will prevent it from behaving as it should. I have naturally curly hair and when it stops curling as usual I know it's time to wash it with Dawn. I always follow the Dawn wash with my regular shampoo and it works a treat.
> 
> 
> 
> What about using it on colored hair? One would not want to use anything that would strip the color.
Click to expand...

If you have ended up with hair color that is much too bold, then the first wash should be with a chelating shampoo to remove the boldness. Also to help keep the color, you should use warm (not hot) water to wash your hair.

The permanent color that is used by hairstylists is actually deposited _ inside _ the hair shaft. If you use hot water to wash your colored hair, then that opens the cuticles on the hair to let the color out. This is why after a period of time, hair color fades. You can keep the hair color fresher if you use warm water rather than hot water to wash colored hair. Also when you color your hair you use warm not hot water, to rinse the hair color out followed by a cool rinse. Your hairstylist should also use a cool rinse on your hair if you go to him/her for coloring your hair. The cool rinse closes the hair cuticles to keep the color in. (note, this does not apply to hair that has no artifical coloring but is natural).


----------



## 81brighteyes

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is nice about the Tea Party is that it is flexible. So yes, I think that it is okay to tweak the start times too! You let us know about the pizza! What is your favorite kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have spinach, mushrooms, and white cheese on mine, please.
> 
> Okay--I've posted my call for help regarding my friend and her son here if anyone wants to read it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108249-1.html#2057943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorlena, I will have that too and toss a few black olives on it! must have Ranch dressing or ceasar salad dressing for dip!!
Click to expand...

Me, too!


----------



## 5mmdpns

81brighteyes said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a hairstylist, I can tell you that the Dawn acts as a chelating shampoo. If one gets a chelating shampoo, it can be quite costly. Dawn will do the same thing as this shampoo and the chelating shampoo's purpose is to remove residue build up on the hair and scalp. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does that mean, "chelating", 5mmdpns? I've heard the term regarding several posters here and on KP that I thought I understood but this usage I'm not quite getting. Thanks, Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

I had read that using 1/2 shampoo and 1/2 baking soda does remove build-up of hair spray, etc. Make a paste in ones hand, put onto hair, rinse and then it should be free of "gunk".[/quote]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I am not familiar with the baking soda application to hair. I personall would not use it on my hair. People use baking soda as an abrasive cleaner for stains on their teeth and for that tough cleaning job that needs a little extra uumph. Not wanting that on my hair/scalp.


----------



## 81brighteyes

5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of dip with pizza 5mmdpns - maybe i will need to ask for a side of ranch or blue cheese dressing.
> 
> sam
> 
> here comes the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is nice about the Tea Party is that it is flexible. So yes, I think that it is okay to tweak the start times too! You let us know about the pizza! What is your favorite kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have spinach, mushrooms, and white cheese on mine, please.
> 
> Okay--I've posted my call for help regarding my friend and her son here if anyone wants to read it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108249-1.html#2057943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorlena, I will have that too and toss a few black olives on it! must have Ranch dressing or ceasar salad dressing for dip!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh yes, Sam, the taste buds will be asking for this all the time! Try it! I have blue cheese dressing in my fridge but have not tried it as a pizza dip! Sounds tasty to try it!! We have pizza outlets that regularily send dipping sauce with the pizzas according to the type of sauce you wish.
Click to expand...

Oh, I thought you wanted the Ranch dressing on the Caesar dressing for the salad. I have never had pizza where they served a dressing to use for dipping in the pizza. Whoa!


----------



## 81brighteyes

Oh, doggone it. Error on last post. NOT both Ranch & Caesar dressings on the salad at the same time. Duh! I'm still not feeling well, but can I blame typo errors on that? My mother used to say: "A poor excuse is better than none." Wise woman.


----------



## 81brighteyes

5mmdpns said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a hairstylist, I can tell you that the Dawn acts as a chelating shampoo. If one gets a chelating shampoo, it can be quite costly. Dawn will do the same thing as this shampoo and the chelating shampoo's purpose is to remove residue build up on the hair and scalp. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly does that mean, "chelating", 5mmdpns? I've heard the term regarding several posters here and on KP that I thought I understood but this usage I'm not quite getting. Thanks, Ohio Joy[/quote
> I had read that using 1/2 shampoo and 1/2 baking soda does remove build-up of hair spray, etc. Make a paste in ones hand, put onto hair, rinse and then it should be free of "gunk".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I am not familiar with the baking soda application to hair. I personall would not use it on my hair. People use baking soda as an abrasive cleaner for stains on their teeth and for that tough cleaning job that needs a little extra uumph. Not wanting that on my hair/scalp. [/quote
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> Hmmm, I never thought about that part. I use baking soda for other things, too, and hadn't given thought to how it might be on ones hair. Never used the paste so now I'll eliminate that little idea. Thanks for the input.
Click to expand...


----------



## preston

some of our pizza shops offer dips to go with their bread sticks.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of dip with pizza 5mmdpns - maybe i will need to ask for a side of ranch or blue cheese dressing.
> 
> sam
> 
> here comes the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is nice about the Tea Party is that it is flexible. So yes, I think that it is okay to tweak the start times too! You let us know about the pizza! What is your favorite kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have spinach, mushrooms, and white cheese on mine, please.
> 
> Okay--I've posted my call for help regarding my friend and her son here if anyone wants to read it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108249-1.html#2057943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorlena, I will have that too and toss a few black olives on it! must have Ranch dressing or ceasar salad dressing for dip!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh yes, Sam, the taste buds will be asking for this all the time! Try it! I have blue cheese dressing in my fridge but have not tried it as a pizza dip! Sounds tasty to try it!! We have pizza outlets that regularily send dipping sauce with the pizzas according to the type of sauce you wish.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see 56mmdpns: Ha Ha.!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would be like knitting with broomsticks! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Broomsticks are not 14 inches around the handle! haha, they would sure be awkward to use! :lol:
Click to expand...

Is 56mm not equal to 5.6cm or just over 2 inches :?:


----------



## preston

kate - think they were talking abojt needle size - changing mm in u.s. size where 5mm is a size us 8.

sam



KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see 56mmdpns: Ha Ha.!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would be like knitting with broomsticks! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Broomsticks are not 14 inches around the handle! haha, they would sure be awkward to use! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is 56mm not equal to 5.6cm or just over 2 inches :?:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

Enjoy your pizza Sam whenever it works for you is when we will be there. I like all the vegies on mine and will eat whatever meat is wanted or none. Haven't tried anchovies. My kids dip their pizza in ranch dressing, its not bad. Helps with the heat when I get too much red pepper on mine!


----------



## mjs

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha, Kathy (gottastch) someone's head is going to show off the razzle-dazzle and be warm too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought of that, while I was knitting the hat - hahahaha...this hat might go to dear daughter-in-law, who really likes the razzle-dazzle.  I started another out of what is called "mixed fiber"...acrylic, polyester, nylon and laine(?)...but feels and even looks kinda like wool. More my style :wink:
Click to expand...

I think laine is wool.


----------



## mjs

Poledra65 said:


> Who says prayers don't work? Just got news from Stepmothers Doctor, everything is normal, except her vitamin D. It's supposed to be 60 and her's is 6 so tomorrow we go pic up a script for Vitamin D, he called it in to Walmart, and he wants to see her in two months to see if anything changes. Wow, vitamin D. So she's doing a bit of research on that now.
> Thank you all sooooo much, love you all bunches.
> Hugs and kisses. :thumbup:


6 is incredibly low for vitamin D. Most of us here who were terribly low were in the 20s. I've gotten mine to the high 50s and want to get a little higher. it really makes a difference on my blood numbers.


----------



## KateB

myfanwy said:


> hi Kate! this is in reply to three postings! you are not online, so I am not expecting to hear much from you for a while, because you are probably packing, or about to pack. the itinerary for your trip sounds so wonderful, to me way down here. My brother and SIL took a yacht trip through the Mediterranean a year or two ago. My brother has that true Scot's very dry humour, and some of his comments were very to the point! He is much wider read than I am these days, but has some very interesting comments to make on things like the Greek Financial situation- I don't want to wander in to politics, but any one with half an eye on international finance must be aware of the Euro, Greece, Spain, and Italy, and the ramifications that could have on us all. I am hoping the banking system may show up my expected dividend, but it could be another week or three before it shows up- I suspect it gets re-invested while we wait! However the bank it will be paid into does not process deposits until about three am, so I am likely to be up and down tonight until I know for sure it has not come through. I forgot to check on Largs on my way in booting the computer- and if I go back I will lose this- wishing you lots more butterflies. We look forward to seeing the pics. from your trip!!


Hope your dividend shows up sooner rather than lataaaa (as Joe would say! :lol: ) Glad to hear you're getting the help sorted and I hope you get the day you want.
Haven't even thought about packing yet, but most things are washed and ironed so just a matter of deciding what to take. It seems to be smart casual at night so I won't need the ball gown and tiara! :lol: Will still be on here until Wednesday, when we have to leave at 4am :shock: for Edinburgh airport.


----------



## mjs

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says prayers don't work? Just got news from Stepmothers Doctor, everything is normal, except her vitamin D. It's supposed to be 60 and her's is 6 so tomorrow we go pic up a script for Vitamin D, he called it in to Walmart, and he wants to see her in two months to see if anything changes. Wow, vitamin D. So she's doing a bit of research on that now.
> Thank you all sooooo much, love you all bunches.
> Hugs and kisses. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he also say to get some sun? I need a certain amount every day or I just don't feel right...I wonder if that's why?
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's too funny, smart kitty too, wonder if I could teach Sphynx to sit? hmm... something to think about anyway. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about that, but our boys know certain words. When I say, "Let's get a nummy," they know that means treat, and at night I say, "Let's go to bed," and mine will go and jump on his blankie at the end of the bed (which has to be fixed just right!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure on that, but she does get a fair bit, but until almost 3yrs ago, she and dad lived on Kodiak, AK which has a tendency to have a lack of substantial sun, then with all the stress over the last 3 years, he's thinking it all added up.
Click to expand...

Apparently older skin is not very efficient in using the sun for vitamin D.


----------



## 5mmdpns

81brighteyes said:


> Oh, doggone it. Error on last post. NOT both Ranch & Caesar dressings on the salad at the same time. Duh! I'm still not feeling well, but can I blame typo errors on that? My mother used to say: "A poor excuse is better than none." Wise woman.


no, not at the same time, but I enjoy both as dips for my pizza!


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who says prayers don't work? Just got news from Stepmothers Doctor, everything is normal, except her vitamin D. It's supposed to be 60 and her's is 6 so tomorrow we go pic up a script for Vitamin D, he called it in to Walmart, and he wants to see her in two months to see if anything changes. Wow, vitamin D. So she's doing a bit of research on that now.
> Thank you all sooooo much, love you all bunches.
> Hugs and kisses. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he also say to get some sun? I need a certain amount every day or I just don't feel right...I wonder if that's why?
> 
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that's too funny, smart kitty too, wonder if I could teach Sphynx to sit? hmm... something to think about anyway. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know about that, but our boys know certain words. When I say, "Let's get a nummy," they know that means treat, and at night I say, "Let's go to bed," and mine will go and jump on his blankie at the end of the bed (which has to be fixed just right!).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure on that, but she does get a fair bit, but until almost 3yrs ago, she and dad lived on Kodiak, AK which has a tendency to have a lack of substantial sun, then with all the stress over the last 3 years, he's thinking it all added up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently older skin is not very efficient in using the sun for vitamin D.
Click to expand...

Yah, that is right. Here is a little more on the vitamin D. Remember that people have individual health needs and you should always go with what the doc recommends on your Vit D.
http://www.urmc.rochester.edu/encyclopedia/content.aspx?ContentTypeID=1&ContentID=1203


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> Haven't even thought about packing yet, but most things are washed and ironed so just a matter of deciding what to take. It seems to be smart casual at night so I won't need the ball gown and tiara! :lol: Will still be on here until Wednesday, when we have to leave at 4am :shock: for Edinburgh airport.


Oh, take the ball gown and tiara anyway! You will look ravishing in them, my dear! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ms. Tess

I know this is late for this post, but I was sure that I saw a new post supposed to be meant for today (Sept 7, 2012 when I looked at active topics yesterday and it said not to post on that thread. Today I can't find the Tea Party =( Makes me very sad. Someone please put up road signs for me? Thanks, Tess =)


----------



## preston

what are a few more wrinkles mjs - at least the wrinkles will be tan.

sam


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't even thought about packing yet, but most things are washed and ironed so just a matter of deciding what to take. It seems to be smart casual at night so I won't need the ball gown and tiara! :lol: Will still be on here until Wednesday, when we have to leave at 4am :shock: for Edinburgh airport.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, take the ball gown and tiara anyway! You will look ravishing in them, my dear! :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Your post appeared on the current TP, Tess. The new TP is not yet started because it's not time. Sam will be posting the new link around 5pm EDT. 

You haven't missed the new link but have you checked your ''junk''mail box for links to the current thread? Ohio Joy


----------



## Ms. Tess

Ahaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Just when you all thought you could hide (giggles) Puts down a plate of fresh cookies all with baby stuff on them....smiles.....Guess what happend today =)


----------



## Ms. Tess

Thank you so much Sam for your trail of bread crumbs, this place is huge when you are trying to find something =) I appreciate your help.


----------



## Ms. Tess

I didn't get here via my email link today Joy but thanks for reminding me to look there when I can't find something. =) I have everything from KP marked safe so nothing should end up in my junk email.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ms. Tess said:


> I know this is late for this post, but I was sure that I saw a new post supposed to be meant for today (Sept 7, 2012 when I looked at active topics yesterday and it said not to post on that thread. Today I can't find the Tea Party =( Makes me very sad. Someone please put up road signs for me? Thanks, Tess =)


Tess today is Sept 7. The new Tea Party for the next week will be coming on at 5pm EDT. There have been a number of new posts on last week's Tea Party of which you have just posted to. So you are doing fine, but you have many pages of this last week's Tea Party to catch up on!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ms. Tess said:


> I didn't get here via my email link today Joy but thanks for reminding me to look there when I can't find something. =) I have everything from KP marked safe so nothing should end up in my junk email.


Tess, when you log on to the Knitting Paradise, you will see in bold, Watched Topics and if you click on that, you will see all the watched topics you have clicked and commented on. You then can procede to visit each topic to keep up with what new posts have been added. This is different than the email which gets sent to you via your email address to your inbox.


----------



## Ms. Tess

5mmdpns said:


> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get here via my email link today Joy but thanks for reminding me to look there when I can't find something. =) I have everything from KP marked safe so nothing should end up in my junk email.
> 
> 
> 
> Tess, when you log on to the Knitting Paradise, you will see in bold, Watched Topics and if you click on that, you will see all the watched topics you have clicked and commented on. You then can procede to visit each topic to keep up with what new posts have been added. This is different than the email which gets sent to you via your email address to your inbox.
Click to expand...

I am wondering if there has been a change to the site as what you indicated used to work just fine for me, however, if I look at something or read something without commenting on it, it seems to get lost for some reason. I looked everywhere for this thread and didn't find it until Sam tossed me some bread crumbs to follow. I don't know if it's my computer or if it's me...but nothing surprises me this week. I guess it's just destined to be that if it's going to blow up, act weird, be bad, then it just follows the black cloud to me and ends up as another mystery in my world. If it worked a few weeks ago and I have made no changes, then it should be working now, right? I thought so, but apparently not. If it's a glitch, then it will right itself in its own good time I suppose =)


----------



## Sorlenna

Ms. Tess said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get here via my email link today Joy but thanks for reminding me to look there when I can't find something. =) I have everything from KP marked safe so nothing should end up in my junk email.
> 
> 
> 
> Tess, when you log on to the Knitting Paradise, you will see in bold, Watched Topics and if you click on that, you will see all the watched topics you have clicked and commented on. You then can procede to visit each topic to keep up with what new posts have been added. This is different than the email which gets sent to you via your email address to your inbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am wondering if there has been a change to the site as what you indicated used to work just fine for me, however, if I look at something or read something without commenting on it, it seems to get lost for some reason. I looked everywhere for this thread and didn't find it until Sam tossed me some bread crumbs to follow. I don't know if it's my computer or if it's me...but nothing surprises me this week. I guess it's just destined to be that if it's going to blow up, act weird, be bad, then it just follows the black cloud to me and ends up as another mystery in my world. If it worked a few weeks ago and I have made no changes, then it should be working now, right? I thought so, but apparently not. If it's a glitch, then it will right itself in its own good time I suppose =)
Click to expand...

If you don't comment, it won't automatically watch your topics. To watch without posting, look at the top of the thread and you'll see a link to "watch." Click that and it will send you emails when someone posts a new comment. If you do post, it will automatically kick in the "watch."


----------



## Ms. Tess

Thanks for explaining that Sorlenna.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Sorry I am so late in replying but I want to say I am grateful to check into the new authors you mentioned - new for me that is. I love Jennifer Chiaverini & Debbi Macomber but I had not heard of the two mentioned on KP.
Thank you!
marilyn


----------



## preston

marilyn - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - i am about ready to start next weeks tea party - hope you wlll stop by again to have a cuppa with us.

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> Sorry I am so late in replying but I want to say I am grateful to check into the new authors you mentioned - new for me that is. I love Jennifer Chiaverini & Debbi Macomber but I had not heard of the two mentioned on KP.
> Thank you!
> marilyn


----------



## preston

well - it is time to open the new tea party - sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108308-1.html#2058804


----------



## Marilyn K.

Strawberry4u said:


> HI Sam and everyone in our TP family. I do hope everyone is doing well on this Thursday. I'm afraid I haven't caught up on the postings. This has been one of those weeks. I'm getting ready to go with DH, he has a dental appt. and then he wants Greek food Yummm. So that is what we have planned. To be honest I'd rather sit in my recliner since my back has been dealing me fits but we don't go out to eat that often I decided to put on my big girl panties and suck it up and get ready. It will be nice to get out of the house besides doctor visits, yucko. I finally found Turkish Tea. I have a friend I met in Italy then our husbands were stationed in Turkey together. We had 3 years of getting involved with the culture and loved the food, tea and coffees. She found a site that we can buy the tea so DH and I are happy campers. They live in Florida now  . I sure miss her.
> Well my friends it's time to shove off. Take care until next time.


It is so funny that you all were talking about Greek Food and Sam mentioned Baklava. I was working at our Greek Food Festival last weekend Labor Day, and the food was great. That said, I felt the food was a little generic but... The funny thing is I am convinced that no two Greek people make a recipe the same way and each one of them is convinced that their's is the best. For instance, at the festival our Baklava is made with walnuts alone. At home we mix ground walnuts and almonds. Don't ask me why it is done this way but... And, at home most of us use a honey/sugar syrup while a lot of people just make a syrup using only sugar. As for foods in our homes. Inevitably we cook with more garlic and spices than most recipe books call for.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Strawberry4u said:


> HI Sam and everyone in our TP family. I do hope everyone is doing well on this Thursday. I'm afraid I haven't caught up on the postings. This has been one of those weeks. I'm getting ready to go with DH, he has a dental appt. and then he wants Greek food Yummm. So that is what we have planned. To be honest I'd rather sit in my recliner since my back has been dealing me fits but we don't go out to eat that often I decided to put on my big girl panties and suck it up and get ready. It will be nice to get out of the house besides doctor visits, yucko. I finally found Turkish Tea. I have a friend I met in Italy then our husbands were stationed in Turkey together. We had 3 years of getting involved with the culture and loved the food, tea and coffees. She found a site that we can buy the tea so DH and I are happy campers. They live in Florida now  . I sure miss her.
> Well my friends it's time to shove off. Take care until next time.


It is so funny that you all were talking about Greek Food and Sam mentioned Baklava. I was working at our Greek Food Festival last weekend Labor Day, and the food was great. That said, I felt the food was a little generic but... The funny thing is I am convinced that no two Greek people make a recipe the same way and each one of them is convinced that their's is the best. For instance, at the festival our Baklava is made with walnuts alone. At home we mix ground walnuts and almonds. Don't ask me why it is done this way but... And, at home most of us use a honey/sugar syrup while a lot of people just make a syrup using only sugar. As for foods in our homes. Inevitably we cook with more garlic and spices than most recipe books call for.


----------



## Marilyn K.

Strawberry4u said:


> HI Sam and everyone in our TP family. I do hope everyone is doing well on this Thursday. I'm afraid I haven't caught up on the postings. This has been one of those weeks. I'm getting ready to go with DH, he has a dental appt. and then he wants Greek food Yummm. So that is what we have planned. To be honest I'd rather sit in my recliner since my back has been dealing me fits but we don't go out to eat that often I decided to put on my big girl panties and suck it up and get ready. It will be nice to get out of the house besides doctor visits, yucko. I finally found Turkish Tea. I have a friend I met in Italy then our husbands were stationed in Turkey together. We had 3 years of getting involved with the culture and loved the food, tea and coffees. She found a site that we can buy the tea so DH and I are happy campers. They live in Florida now  . I sure miss her.
> Well my friends it's time to shove off. Take care until next time.


It is so funny that you all were talking about Greek Food and Sam mentioned Baklava. I was working at our Greek Food Festival last weekend Labor Day, and the food was great. That said, I felt the food was a little generic but... The funny thing is I am convinced that no two Greek people make a recipe the same way and each one of them is convinced that their's is the best. For instance, at the festival our Baklava is made with walnuts alone. At home we mix ground walnuts and almonds. Don't ask me why it is done this way but... And, at home most of us use a honey/sugar syrup while a lot of people just make a syrup using only sugar. As for foods in our homes. Inevitably we cook with more garlic and spices than most recipe books call for. I am not Greek by heritage but my husband of nearly 51 years is Greek so I say I am Greek by osmosis. ((gg That said, on Sunday evening of the Festival [I have a delicate stomach] I was starving and had to eat but I couldn't get away from tending the cash register of our Church's Bookstore spot. I had a salad from home sitting near the register that I was hoping to get too. From behind me I could hear a man saying, "Isn't that the most beautiful thing you've ever seen!" I was hoping he was referring to my Bookstore layout. I thought it was great! As I turned to him he asked, "Where did you ever get that salad? It's a work of art!" I told him, "Well, I have to tell you. Greeks invented salad you know so we all grow our own tomatoes. I brought this from home." [I don't know that Greeks invented salad and I'm not sure when they got hold of tomatoes in Greece but that's what my husband says sooo.] "But, what do you have in the middle of it?" he asked. [The tomato was cut up to look like a flower.] "It's a recipe I saw on Barefoot Contessa, for Chicken salad." So, there I sat at the Greek Food Festival giving recipes for the Food Channel!


----------



## Marilyn K.

I apologize to all for these repeats but I have absolutely no idea what happened or how it happened!
Apologetically,
marilyn


----------



## oddball

preston said:


> i hope this will be alright with everyone - i am going out for dinner with a college roommate that lives here in town -we get together a couple of times a month - he and his wife and mil just got back from a three week road trip to san diego to visit son and dil and two granddaughters. anynow -we are to meet at six - he is hungary for pizza so guess we are going to a sports bar here in town for pizza - he said they were supposed to have great pizza - we will see.
> 
> anyhow - i am going to start this weeks tea party at five o'clock edt. hopr that will work for everyone and i thank you.
> 
> sam


Hope you enjoy your evening Sam.


----------



## pammie1234

Papa John's pizza serves a garlic butter with their pizza for dipping. It really is good!

Greek food is fantastic! I haven't been to our Greek Food Festival in years. It has gotten a little on the expensive side. My DD goes almost every year.

I hope to knit some tonight. Through working for the week. So far no jobs next week, and that is fine with me! Hope it lasts!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ms. Tess said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Tess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get here via my email link today Joy but thanks for reminding me to look there when I can't find something. =) I have everything from KP marked safe so nothing should end up in my junk email.
> 
> 
> 
> Tess, when you log on to the Knitting Paradise, you will see in bold, Watched Topics and if you click on that, you will see all the watched topics you have clicked and commented on. You then can procede to visit each topic to keep up with what new posts have been added. This is different than the email which gets sent to you via your email address to your inbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am wondering if there has been a change to the site as what you indicated used to work just fine for me, however, if I look at something or read something without commenting on it, it seems to get lost for some reason. I looked everywhere for this thread and didn't find it until Sam tossed me some bread crumbs to follow. I don't know if it's my computer or if it's me...but nothing surprises me this week. I guess it's just destined to be that if it's going to blow up, act weird, be bad, then it just follows the black cloud to me and ends up as another mystery in my world. If it worked a few weeks ago and I have made no changes, then it should be working now, right? I thought so, but apparently not. If it's a glitch, then it will right itself in its own good time I suppose =)
Click to expand...

Yes, if you dont leave a comment, then the topic will not come up on Watched Topics when you sign in. However, if you read a topic and dont comment, but want to keep up with the topic, just click the Watch tab at the top of the avatar column. This will keep you in the loop! We will get you watching again! and perhaps joining in for a cuppa too!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marilyn K. said:


> I apologize to all for these repeats but I have absolutely no idea what happened or how it happened!
> Apologetically,
> marilyn


haha *chuckles* the lil guys inside the computer cyberspace are at it again! Seems they make the rounds of everyones' computers.


----------



## flockie

preston said:


> flockie - you don't need to turn it off when you are done - just turn off the screen.
> 
> sam
> 
> Hi Sam, unfortunately, I have a laptop so the only way to turn off the screen is to shut down the computer. Plus, I have to leave it plugged in or else it wears down the battery, and I don't want to waste the electricity. But thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Flockie


----------



## Bulldog

I will try once again to get this recipe to you all
Trash
2 cups pecans
1 17 oz can mixed nuts
1 17 oz can cashews
11 oz sesame sticks
1 6 oz box gourmet round croutons
1 20oz box thin pretzel sticks
1 10 oz box Cheerios
1 1# box Corn Chex Cereal
2 6oz pkgs goldfish
Mix nuts and sesame sticks in large bowl. Mix rest of ingredients together in large bowl. Divide into two batches. Melt 2 # margarine. Add 2 Tbs Cayenne Pepper, 6 Tbsp. Worcestershire Sauce, 2 Tbsp garlic salt. Mix well. Pour just enough into nuts to wet them a little. Pour rest over two batches stirring frequently to coat. Cook one batch at a time at 300 degrees until cereal looks brown (20-30Min) Add half the nuts and cook another 15 min.
I stir mine every five minutes.

You can change this up by changing the type crackers or cereals you put in it. I have seen it with wheat thins, cheez its, ritz bits etc.


----------



## flockie

daralene said:


> Flockie, I hear ya knockin'. So glad to see you and know, knock on wood, that you are better. Sorry to hear about the computer problems!!!! Better the computer than your health. Stay well.
> Hugs.


Thanks, Daralene. Appreciate the nice words. 
Flockie


----------



## 5mmdpns

flockie said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flockie, I hear ya knockin'. So glad to see you and know, knock on wood, that you are better. Sorry to hear about the computer problems!!!! Better the computer than your health. Stay well.
> Hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Daralene. Appreciate the nice words.
> Flockie
Click to expand...

Flockie, just as a FYI, you dont have to turn your computer off. You can put it to sleep. It is much easier on the computer and the mother board does not crash as readily.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned earlier:
> 
> Fruity Muffins
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 4 tsp baking powder
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1/2 cup castor sugar [this is finer ground, but not icing sugar]
> NanaCaren is sure to know your terminology!
> 100g butter [4 oz is slightly too much]
> 1 cup milk
> 1 egg
> 1- 1 1/2 cups blackberries, blueberries, chopped banana, etc
> or 3/4 cup sultanas or 1/2 cup currants.
> [I used 3/4 cup dried cranberries]
> about 1/4 cup chopped walnuts
> [optional]
> 
> 1 Tbsp sugar
> 1/2 tsp cinnamon [I omited this]
> 
> Sieve the first four ingredients into a fairly large bowl.
> In another container melt the butter, remove from heat and then add the milk and egg and beat to combine the three.
> Prepare the fruit then tip the fruit, liquid and nuts if used into the bowl with the dry ingredients. Fold everything together, taking great care not to overmix. The flour should be dampened but not smooth.
> Butter or oil [I use paper muffin cases] 12 deep muffin pans thoroughly. Without stirring or extra mixing place spoonfuls of mixture into pans, filling each half to 3/4 full.
> Combine the second measure of sugar with the cinnamon and sprinkle over the muffins before baking [I omited this step] bake at 410F [approximately: does depend on individual oven] for about 12 -15 minutes, until miffins spring back when pressed in the centre
> Remove from the oven, stand for 2-3 minutes then twist to loosen before lifting from the pans.
> 
> Based on the recipe of Alison Holst from her book: the Best of Alison Holst. New Holland 2007, ISBN 978-1-86966-305-6 [soft cover]
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Julie. I don't bake very often, but I'm going to try these. I posted my mum's recipe for Canadian fruit loaf a few pages back, and I know you will understand when I say it's the nearest thing to clootie dumpling without being clootie dumpling! :lol:
Click to expand...

OK, so what the heck is clootie dumpling????


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned earlier:
> 
> Fruity Muffins
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 4 tsp baking powder
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 1/2 cup castor sugar [this is finer ground, but not icing sugar]
> NanaCaren is sure to know your terminology!
> 100g butter [4 oz is slightly too much]
> 1 cup milk
> 1 egg
> 1- 1 1/2 cups blackberries, blueberries, chopped banana, etc
> or 3/4 cup sultanas or 1/2 cup currants.
> [I used 3/4 cup dried cranberries]
> about 1/4 cup chopped walnuts
> [optional]
> 
> 1 Tbsp sugar
> 1/2 tsp cinnamon [I omited this]
> 
> Sieve the first four ingredients into a fairly large bowl.
> In another container melt the butter, remove from heat and then add the milk and egg and beat to combine the three.
> Prepare the fruit then tip the fruit, liquid and nuts if used into the bowl with the dry ingredients. Fold everything together, taking great care not to overmix. The flour should be dampened but not smooth.
> Butter or oil [I use paper muffin cases] 12 deep muffin pans thoroughly. Without stirring or extra mixing place spoonfuls of mixture into pans, filling each half to 3/4 full.
> Combine the second measure of sugar with the cinnamon and sprinkle over the muffins before baking [I omited this step] bake at 410F [approximately: does depend on individual oven] for about 12 -15 minutes, until miffins spring back when pressed in the centre
> Remove from the oven, stand for 2-3 minutes then twist to loosen before lifting from the pans.
> 
> Based on the recipe of Alison Holst from her book: the Best of Alison Holst. New Holland 2007, ISBN 978-1-86966-305-6 [soft cover]
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Julie. I don't bake very often, but I'm going to try these. I posted my mum's recipe for Canadian fruit loaf a few pages back, and I know you will understand when I say it's the nearest thing to clootie dumpling without being clootie dumpling! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, so what the heck is clootie dumpling????
Click to expand...

i have been away so long I have to pass on that one! Kate will notice in time- bit early in the morning for her- 2-30 am.


----------



## mjs

81brighteyes said:


> Yes. My dr. always does bloodwork to check on the dosage I need. I take 800 units (or whatever) as well as the amount that is in my regular vitamin (I think there are 400 units if I recall). However, that is based on what I need and your dr. needs to do bloodwork in order for you to take the correct amount.


Here the vitamin D has to be sent away so I allow extra days between blood test and doctor.


----------



## mjs

Sorlenna said:


> I can see graham crackers working as digestive biscuits, or even what we'd call ginger snaps--those are similar to crackers but sweeter...I've always thought of digestive biscuits as crackers of some sort; they are dry and can be crumbled, yes? I usually make a cheesecake crust from graham crackers and have tried shortbread and ginger snaps, too. A little whirl in the coffee grinder and voila!


And I have a cheesecake recipe that uses animal crackers and one that uses gingersnaps.


----------



## mjs

jheiens said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a reader have you read the Shenandoah series?
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be books by Emilie Richards? Is that something I should keep my eyes open for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. I have recently discovered an author of a quilt series and I'm just crazy about the books. I don't usually read books by an author close together because I think you get tired of them. I have just finished the fifth in the series in a little over a week. Marie Bostwick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mjs _ Looked up Marie Bostwick on Amazon last night at midnight and was able to read 3 chapters of The ties that bind (think thats right) now can't wait to get a copy. Thank you, always looking out for new books of this sort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the latest. you really need to begin with the first - Single thread and I think the first two really should be read in order. After that there is not quite so much of a reference to the past of the character. I've already told her that a tortoiseshell cat cannot be male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tortoise shell cat can be a male if it carries XXY chromosomes--rare but possible.
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...

I think some years ago there was quite a financial reward if someone could produce a male tortoiseshell. I wonder if it happened if he would be fertile.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would add a little extra something 5mmdpn's!
> 
> 
> 
> yes ginger definitely would add more flavor. The word "digestive" must signify the fact that it is used for settling your stomach because ginger is great for that. Learning something new again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But there's no ginger in our digestive biscuits. :lol: I know they are used a lot as a base for cheesecake, and you could also use Gingernuts (ginger flavoured biscuits, not red-haired people! :lol: ) so I'm sure they would be interchangable in this recipe too.
Click to expand...

But some red-haired people probably are.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Clootie Dumpling
http://www.scottishrecipes.co.uk/clootiedumpling.htm


----------



## Strawberry4u

[Marilyn k
It is so funny that you all were talking about Greek Food and Sam mentioned Baklava. I was working at our Greek Food Festival last weekend Labor Day, and the food was great. That said, I felt the food was a little generic but... The funny thing is I am convinced that no two Greek people make a recipe the same way and each one of them is convinced that their's is the best. For instance, at the festival our Baklava is made with walnuts alone. At home we mix ground walnuts and almonds. Don't ask me why it is done this way but... And, at home most of us use a honey/sugar syrup while a lot of people just make a syrup using only sugar. As for foods in our homes. Inevitably we cook with more garlic and spices than most recipe books call for. I am not Greek by heritage but my husband of nearly 51 years is Greek so I say I am Greek by osmosis. ((gg That said, on Sunday evening of the Festival [I have a delicate stomach] I was starving and had to eat but I couldn't get away from tending the cash register of our Church's Bookstore spot. I had a salad from home sitting near the register that I was hoping to get too. From behind me I could hear a man saying, "Isn't that the most beautiful thing you've ever seen!" I was hoping he was referring to my Bookstore layout. I thought it was great! As I turned to him he asked, "Where did you ever get that salad? It's a work of art!" I told him, "Well, I have to tell you. Greeks invented salad you know so we all grow our own tomatoes. I brought this from home." [I don't know that Greeks invented salad and I'm not sure when they got hold of tomatoes in Greece but that's what my husband says sooo.] "But, what do you have in the middle of it?" he asked. [The tomato was cut up to look like a flower.] "It's a recipe I saw on Barefoot Contessa, for Chicken salad." So, there I sat at the Greek Food Festival giving recipes for the Food Channel![/quote]

That is great to give out a recipe. When I made Baklava, I used honey/sugar with walnuts. My DH likes the dessert with the shredded wheat so I use to make that for him. When you said your Husband said Greeks invented salads it reminded me of the wonderful movie MY big fat Greek wedding where the Greek father thought the every word derived from Greeks and Greeks invented just about everything. It made me chuckled. So it could be true...LOL


----------



## margewhaples

Daralene: Yes knitting dark colors at night is really a challenge/ I am
looking forward to order Knitpic's birch needles soon as I assume this would help a lot. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples

Tess: If you haven't commented in the previous day, I have to go to active topics to find it as my e-mail notices have long gone to ?


----------



## KateB

Sounds good, Julie. I don't bake very often, but I'm going to try these. I posted my mum's recipe for Canadian fruit loaf a few pages back, and I know you will understand when I say it's the nearest thing to clootie dumpling without being clootie dumpling! :lol:[/quote]

OK, so what the heck is clootie dumpling????[/quote]

i have been away so long I have to pass on that one! Kate will notice in time- bit early in the morning for her- 2-30 am.[/quote]

I'm up now! (10.24am) Clootie dumpling is a kind of fruit pudding/cake which is cooked by wrapping it in a cloth (cloot), tying the top with string and boiling it in water for hours. It's got lots of fruit and spices in it, and is usually made for a celebration of some sort eg. a birthday. My mum used to make it for us on special occasions, but I don't have her recipe and I've never attempted to make it. On one of her first attempts, she cooked it, lifted the dumpling (still in it's cloth) into the sink, opened the cloth and the whole thing ran down the drain - it was still liquid for whatever reason! Off over to this week's TP now.


----------



## darowil

daralene said:


> [
> So glad you got to go on the same flight. :thumbup: That must be something that everything is black from the manganese mine. My goodness, 4 funerals in 6 weeks. Is this because of bad conditions or just natural occurance that happened all at once. Thank you for all the interesting posts.
> Hugs


We weren't able to get the full stories but I suspect it shows the terrible state of Indigenous health over here. I knew that kidney disease was a major issue in the Indigenous population but being up here has really shown me the extent of it. One church we visited in its prayers included a list specifically of those on dialysis. And so many people we have met or heard of from close contacts have kidney disease including children.

Having a quick look through this TP though there will be a new one by now. But should head off to bed soon as it 10.30pm. Weather is very hot and very humid at the moment. Looking at 36 tomorrow (high 90s) which according to those who have lived here for 20 odd years is very hot for here. But it is the humidity that I especially don't like


----------



## darowil

preston said:


> some of our pizza shops offer dips to go with their bread sticks.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preston said:
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of dip with pizza 5mmdpns - maybe i will need to ask for a side of ranch or blue cheese dressing.
> 
> sam
> 
> here comes the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that is nice about the Tea Party is that it is flexible. So yes, I think that it is okay to tweak the start times too! You let us know about the pizza! What is your favorite kind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have spinach, mushrooms, and white cheese on mine, please.
> 
> Okay--I've posted my call for help regarding my friend and her son here if anyone wants to read it: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108249-1.html#2057943
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorlena, I will have that too and toss a few black olives on it! must have Ranch dressing or ceasar salad dressing for dip!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh yes, Sam, the taste buds will be asking for this all the time! Try it! I have blue cheese dressing in my fridge but have not tried it as a pizza dip! Sounds tasty to try it!! We have pizza outlets that regularily send dipping sauce with the pizzas according to the type of sauce you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We had pizza tonight and two of the pizzas had a sauce with them- we tipped small amounts onto the pizza as none of us knew what they were for but probably for dipping.


----------



## 5mmdpns

5mmdpns said:


> Clootie Dumpling
> http://www.scottishrecipes.co.uk/clootiedumpling.htm


KateB, have a look at this site, your thoughts? Much too complicated to copy and paste it here.


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clootie Dumpling
> http://www.scottishrecipes.co.uk/clootiedumpling.htm
> 
> 
> 
> KateB, have a look at this site, your thoughts? Much too complicated to copy and paste it here.
Click to expand...

Boy, that took me back! The recipe sounds very like my mum's, and the floury cloth (and yes, my mum often used an old pillowcase!) and taking turns to slap the dumpling mixture before it went into the pot. I remember the silver sixpences wrapped in greaseproof paper too, but my gran used to cheat and slip them under each slice of dumpling once it was on the plates, to save any arguements!


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> Sounds good, Julie. I don't bake very often, but I'm going to try these. I posted my mum's recipe for Canadian fruit loaf a few pages back, and I know you will understand when I say it's the nearest thing to clootie dumpling without being clootie dumpling! :lol:


OK, so what the heck is clootie dumpling????[/quote]

i have been away so long I have to pass on that one! Kate will notice in time- bit early in the morning for her- 2-30 am.[/quote]

I'm up now! (10.24am) Clootie dumpling is a kind of fruit pudding/cake which is cooked by wrapping it in a cloth (cloot), tying the top with string and boiling it in water for hours. It's got lots of fruit and spices in it, and is usually made for a celebration of some sort eg. a birthday. My mum used to make it for us on special occasions, but I don't have her recipe and I've never attempted to make it. On one of her first attempts, she cooked it, lifted the dumpling (still in it's cloth) into the sink, opened the cloth and the whole thing ran down the drain - it was still liquid for whatever reason! Off over to this week's TP now.[/quote]

Sounds to me like the suet pudding of my childhood, not a favorite of mine.


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Julie. I don't bake very often, but I'm going to try these. I posted my mum's recipe for Canadian fruit loaf a few pages back, and I know you will understand when I say it's the nearest thing to clootie dumpling without being clootie dumpling! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so what the heck is clootie dumpling????
Click to expand...

i have been away so long I have to pass on that one! Kate will notice in time- bit early in the morning for her- 2-30 am.[/quote]

I'm up now! (10.24am) Clootie dumpling is a kind of fruit pudding/cake which is cooked by wrapping it in a cloth (cloot), tying the top with string and boiling it in water for hours. It's got lots of fruit and spices in it, and is usually made for a celebration of some sort eg. a birthday. My mum used to make it for us on special occasions, but I don't have her recipe and I've never attempted to make it. On one of her first attempts, she cooked it, lifted the dumpling (still in it's cloth) into the sink, opened the cloth and the whole thing ran down the drain - it was still liquid for whatever reason! Off over to this week's TP now.[/quote]

Sounds to me like the suet pudding of my childhood, not a favorite of mine.[/quote]

Oh no, it's delicious, much more of a dessert than a suet pudding. You would eat it with cream or custard.


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Julie. I don't bake very often, but I'm going to try these. I posted my mum's recipe for Canadian fruit loaf a few pages back, and I know you will understand when I say it's the nearest thing to clootie dumpling without being clootie dumpling! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so what the heck is clootie dumpling????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have been away so long I have to pass on that one! Kate will notice in time- bit early in the morning for her- 2-30 am.
Click to expand...

I'm up now! (10.24am) Clootie dumpling is a kind of fruit pudding/cake which is cooked by wrapping it in a cloth (cloot), tying the top with string and boiling it in water for hours. It's got lots of fruit and spices in it, and is usually made for a celebration of some sort eg. a birthday. My mum used to make it for us on special occasions, but I don't have her recipe and I've never attempted to make it. On one of her first attempts, she cooked it, lifted the dumpling (still in it's cloth) into the sink, opened the cloth and the whole thing ran down the drain - it was still liquid for whatever reason! Off over to this week's TP now.[/quote]

Sounds to me like the suet pudding of my childhood, not a favorite of mine.[/quote]

Oh no, it's delicious, much more of a dessert than a suet pudding. You would eat it with cream or custard.[/quote]

Our suet pudding was dessert, served with hard sauce, which I don't care for either.


----------



## KateB

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Julie. I don't bake very often, but I'm going to try these. I posted my mum's recipe for Canadian fruit loaf a few pages back, and I know you will understand when I say it's the nearest thing to clootie dumpling without being clootie dumpling! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so what the heck is clootie dumpling????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have been away so long I have to pass on that one! Kate will notice in time- bit early in the morning for her- 2-30 am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm up now! (10.24am) Clootie dumpling is a kind of fruit pudding/cake which is cooked by wrapping it in a cloth (cloot), tying the top with string and boiling it in water for hours. It's got lots of fruit and spices in it, and is usually made for a celebration of some sort eg. a birthday. My mum used to make it for us on special occasions, but I don't have her recipe and I've never attempted to make it. On one of her first attempts, she cooked it, lifted the dumpling (still in it's cloth) into the sink, opened the cloth and the whole thing ran down the drain - it was still liquid for whatever reason! Off over to this week's TP now.
Click to expand...

Sounds to me like the suet pudding of my childhood, not a favorite of mine.[/quote]

Oh no, it's delicious, much more of a dessert than a suet pudding. You would eat it with cream or custard.[/quote]

Our suet pudding was dessert, served with hard sauce, which I don't care for either.[/quote]

Now you've got me...what's hard sauce? :lol:


----------



## mjs

KateB said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Julie. I don't bake very often, but I'm going to try these. I posted my mum's recipe for Canadian fruit loaf a few pages back, and I know you will understand when I say it's the nearest thing to clootie dumpling without being clootie dumpling! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so what the heck is clootie dumpling????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have been away so long I have to pass on that one! Kate will notice in time- bit early in the morning for her- 2-30 am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm up now! (10.24am) Clootie dumpling is a kind of fruit pudding/cake which is cooked by wrapping it in a cloth (cloot), tying the top with string and boiling it in water for hours. It's got lots of fruit and spices in it, and is usually made for a celebration of some sort eg. a birthday. My mum used to make it for us on special occasions, but I don't have her recipe and I've never attempted to make it. On one of her first attempts, she cooked it, lifted the dumpling (still in it's cloth) into the sink, opened the cloth and the whole thing ran down the drain - it was still liquid for whatever reason! Off over to this week's TP now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds to me like the suet pudding of my childhood, not a favorite of mine.
Click to expand...

Oh no, it's delicious, much more of a dessert than a suet pudding. You would eat it with cream or custard.[/quote]

Our suet pudding was dessert, served with hard sauce, which I don't care for either.[/quote]

Now you've got me...what's hard sauce? :lol:[/quote]

Butter and confectioners sugar. Maybe some kind of flavoring besides vanilla. I imagine people put some kind of booze in it.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Julie. I don't bake very often, but I'm going to try these. I posted my mum's recipe for Canadian fruit loaf a few pages back, and I know you will understand when I say it's the nearest thing to clootie dumpling without being clootie dumpling! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so what the heck is clootie dumpling????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have been away so long I have to pass on that one! Kate will notice in time- bit early in the morning for her- 2-30 am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm up now! (10.24am) Clootie dumpling is a kind of fruit pudding/cake which is cooked by wrapping it in a cloth (cloot), tying the top with string and boiling it in water for hours. It's got lots of fruit and spices in it, and is usually made for a celebration of some sort eg. a birthday. My mum used to make it for us on special occasions, but I don't have her recipe and I've never attempted to make it. On one of her first attempts, she cooked it, lifted the dumpling (still in it's cloth) into the sink, opened the cloth and the whole thing ran down the drain - it was still liquid for whatever reason! Off over to this week's TP now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds to me like the suet pudding of my childhood, not a favorite of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, it's delicious, much more of a dessert than a suet pudding. You would eat it with cream or custard.
Click to expand...

Our suet pudding was dessert, served with hard sauce, which I don't care for either.[/quote]

Now you've got me...what's hard sauce? :lol:[/quote]

Butter and confectioners sugar. Maybe some kind of flavoring besides vanilla. I imagine people put some kind of booze in it.[/quote]

I like it with brandy- but now I am trying to be teetotal, I guess that is history!


----------



## mjs

myfanwy said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Julie. I don't bake very often, but I'm going to try these. I posted my mum's recipe for Canadian fruit loaf a few pages back, and I know you will understand when I say it's the nearest thing to clootie dumpling without being clootie dumpling! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so what the heck is clootie dumpling????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have been away so long I have to pass on that one! Kate will notice in time- bit early in the morning for her- 2-30 am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm up now! (10.24am) Clootie dumpling is a kind of fruit pudding/cake which is cooked by wrapping it in a cloth (cloot), tying the top with string and boiling it in water for hours. It's got lots of fruit and spices in it, and is usually made for a celebration of some sort eg. a birthday. My mum used to make it for us on special occasions, but I don't have her recipe and I've never attempted to make it. On one of her first attempts, she cooked it, lifted the dumpling (still in it's cloth) into the sink, opened the cloth and the whole thing ran down the drain - it was still liquid for whatever reason! Off over to this week's TP now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds to me like the suet pudding of my childhood, not a favorite of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, it's delicious, much more of a dessert than a suet pudding. You would eat it with cream or custard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our suet pudding was dessert, served with hard sauce, which I don't care for either.
Click to expand...

Now you've got me...what's hard sauce? :lol:[/quote]

Butter and confectioners sugar. Maybe some kind of flavoring besides vanilla. I imagine people put some kind of booze in it.[/quote]

I like it with brandy- but now I am trying to be teetotal, I guess that is history![/quote]

I think there would be so little brandy it would hardly matter.


----------



## orcagrandma

5mmdpns - I need a translator for the Clootie Dumpling recipe. I would love to try it. I'm part Scottish but I need to learn the language. And I mean that in a nice way. I don't understand what I could use instead of some of the ingredients that we have or use here in the US. Any interpreters out their?


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KateB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, Julie. I don't bake very often, but I'm going to try these. I posted my mum's recipe for Canadian fruit loaf a few pages back, and I know you will understand when I say it's the nearest thing to clootie dumpling without being clootie dumpling! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so what the heck is clootie dumpling????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have been away so long I have to pass on that one! Kate will notice in time- bit early in the morning for her- 2-30 am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm up now! (10.24am) Clootie dumpling is a kind of fruit pudding/cake which is cooked by wrapping it in a cloth (cloot), tying the top with string and boiling it in water for hours. It's got lots of fruit and spices in it, and is usually made for a celebration of some sort eg. a birthday. My mum used to make it for us on special occasions, but I don't have her recipe and I've never attempted to make it. On one of her first attempts, she cooked it, lifted the dumpling (still in it's cloth) into the sink, opened the cloth and the whole thing ran down the drain - it was still liquid for whatever reason! Off over to this week's TP now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds to me like the suet pudding of my childhood, not a favorite of mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, it's delicious, much more of a dessert than a suet pudding. You would eat it with cream or custard.
Click to expand...

Our suet pudding was dessert, served with hard sauce, which I don't care for either.[/quote]

Now you've got me...what's hard sauce? :lol:[/quote]

Butter and confectioners sugar. Maybe some kind of flavoring besides vanilla. I imagine people put some kind of booze in it.[/quote]
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
It is called a hard sauce because it hardens like a butterscotch candy not because there is alcohol in it! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

orcagrandma said:


> 5mmdpns - I need a translator for the Clootie Dumpling recipe. I would love to try it. I'm part Scottish but I need to learn the language. And I mean that in a nice way. I don't understand what I could use instead of some of the ingredients that we have or use here in the US. Any interpreters out their?


What ingredients are you wishing to know about? Some that may be puzzling I explained below. 

Sultanas are a yellow raisin made from green or white grapes while raisins are made from red or purple grapes.

Suet is the beef fat (most often taken from around the kidney area) that has been ground up and is unprocessed. You can ask your butcher about it. Often it is sold in the meat section of the grocery store. Sometimes it is frozen. It is often used in many Scottish and English puddings like the Christmas puddings.


----------



## orcagrandma

But if the alcohol is in it you really don't care if the sauce is hard or not, right? LOL


----------



## KateB

Found another recipe that doesn't need suet.

Clootie Dumpling
200 g chilled butter, diced 
350 g plainflour, plus extra for coating 
200 g fresh breadcrumbs
175 g caster sugar
175 g sultanas
175 g currants and raisins
1/2 tsp bicarbonate of soda
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp mixed spice
1 large egg
50 ml full fatmilk

Method
1. Using a large mixing bowl, rub the butter into the flour until the mixture resembles breadcrumbs. Add the breadcrumbs, caster sugar, dried fruit, bicarbonate of soda, cinnamon and mixed spice and stir to combine. Lightly beat the egg with the milk and add this to the mixture. Stir well, bringing everything together into a firm dough.

2. Put a large cotton cloth (my mum used to use an old, white pillowcase) in a heatproof bowl, pour boiling water over it and wring it out as tightly as possible - wear rubber gloves for this. Spread the cloth out on the work surface and coat the uppermost surface with plain flour. Place the dumpling mixture in the centre of the cloth, then bring the edges of the cloth up around the dumpling and secure them tightly with a piece of string. Don't wrap the cloth too tightly around the dumpling, as it will expand on cooking.

3. Put a heatproof plate in the bottom of a large saucepan. Place the cloth-wrapped dumpling on the plate and then fill the pan with boiling water so that the water comes 5 cm above the top of the dumpling. Simmer it gently for about 3 hours. Ensure that the dumpling is covered with water at all times, topping it up regularly with more boiling water as required. After the dumpling has been cooking for 2 hours, turn it over.

4. Preheat the oven to 140C/gas 1. Remove the pan from the heat and lift the dumpling out. Undo the string and tip the dumpling out of the cloth on to an ovenproof plate. Bake it in the oven for about 15 minutes to crisp up the outside.

5. Take the clootie dumpling out of the oven, slice, and serve with hot custard, if liked.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Thanks Kate. This Clootie Dumpling sounds so good as it does not use the suet which is very hard to find in some stores. I am going to copy and paste it over to this week's Tea Party!!!! It is not too soon to start thinking Christmas baking!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thanks Kate, I have this one copied- I do recall being served this delicacy while visiting a school friend- her Mum cooked it in the copper. I really like the shiny bit that forms by the cloth.


----------



## 5mmdpns

orcagrandma said:


> But if the alcohol is in it you really don't care if the sauce is hard or not, right? LOL


You do if you are an alcoholic!!!! Been sober for over 31 years now. Really, there is no need to cook with alcohol.


----------



## orcagrandma

5mmdpns - Yes you don't have to cook with alcohol but just a note that the alcohol does cook out when you use it in cooking or baking it just leaves the flavor and the sugar. I'm sorry I keep forgetting about you having sworn off alcohol and am very proud of you. I'll try to remember.


----------



## 5mmdpns

orcagrandma said:


> 5mmdpns - Yes you don't have to cook with alcohol but just a note that the alcohol does cook out when you use it in cooking or baking it just leaves the flavor and the sugar. I'm sorry I keep forgetting about you having sworn off alcohol and am very proud of you. I'll try to remember.


That is ok. It is up to me to keep my sobriety -- no one else can do that. It is my responsibility for myself -- I own that particular podeum (as does every alcoholic because they alone are responsible for their own sobriety). There are just some things that I do not eat -- mostly I do not like the flavor of the alcohol used. I also can not eat mangos -- they taste like a really bad wine to me. (haha, you may have all my share of mangos if you like!) I also do not like to tempt my taste buds to go back to alcohol and that taste could do that, I am just not willing to take the chance. At mass, our priest does not offer the wine to the people, as this was the people's choice in our church. I do not have to decide that for myself. 
Everyone has things in their own lives that they deal with and this is just one of mine.  ;-)


----------



## orcagrandma

Am with you on the mangos ICK! You are right to avoid anything with alcohol no matter how trivial. I admire your vow. It is not worthy any chance of relapse. You go girl! And NO MANGOS!


----------



## 5mmdpns

orcagrandma said:


> Am with you on the mangos ICK! You are right to avoid anything with alcohol no matter how trivial. I admire your vow. It is not worthy any chance of relapse. You go girl! And NO MANGOS!


Thank you for your support Orcagrandma! 31+ years is a long time to be sober but not long enough to stop being good to myself


----------



## wannabear

5mmdpns said:


> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am with you on the mangos ICK! You are right to avoid anything with alcohol no matter how trivial. I admire your vow. It is not worthy any chance of relapse. You go girl! And NO MANGOS!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your support Orcagrandma! 31+ years is a long time to be sober but not long enough to stop being good to myself
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orcagrandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am with you on the mangos ICK! You are right to avoid anything with alcohol no matter how trivial. I admire your vow. It is not worthy any chance of relapse. You go girl! And NO MANGOS!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your support Orcagrandma! 31+ years is a long time to be sober but not long enough to stop being good to myself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Hi Wannabear, hope is all is well with you and yours! Prayers for you!


----------

